# Your FOTD's!!!



## jc2239

i know we have a lot of cosmetics junkies here so i thought this would be a fun thread for us to have.  please post your FOTD's (face of the days) via either a photo or written description.  

i hope many of us participate!


----------



## jc2239

i guess i'll start then .  i don't like posting my face online, but here's a photo of my eye make-up for today.







i used my anastasia brow pencil to fill in my extremely sparse brows, and then layered 2 different shades of pink dior eyeshadows (don't know the names off the top of my head) and finished the look off with my black bobbi brown gel liner and YSL everlong mascara.

since i was in a rush this morning i quickly sprayed sk-ii airtouch foundation all over my face, set it with la mer loose powder, and applied everyday minerals blush in black to school.



i like to plan out my make-up looks when i'm bored, so here's tomorrow's eye that i filled in on a mac face chart using lancome eyeshadows:





and what will probably be wednesday's face filled in on these cute face charts i found on bellasugar.com


----------



## PrincessMe

i love FOTD's!! I'll post soon


----------



## claireZk

I love this thread!!  I don't want to post my whole face online, so I'm going to do a written description with product pics, if that's okay.  The look I was going for today was "Georgia Peach"-- sunkissed dewy skin, juicy lips and cheeks and soft brown eyes...

I started out by stippling on *Max Factor Whipped Creme* liquid foundation with a damp sponge.  Next, I lightly applied *Benefit Hoola* with a fluffy brush across my cheeks, nose, forehead and chin.








I lightly applied the Peach blush from the *Too Faced* *Plaything of Passion Palette* on the apples of my cheeks, over the bronzer.  I also used the dark brown shadow from this palette with *Too Faced Liquifeye* as liner. 







Next I applied *Smashbox Eyeshadow in Bronze* from my lashline to the crease and I blended *Smashbox Eyeshadow in Strike* from the crease to my brow.








I did a light dusting of *Coty Airspun Loose Face Powder* with a big fluffy brush. 







.....


----------



## claireZk

.....

Next I used* Lancome Crayon Glisse* in White in the inner corner of my eyes.  I curled my lashes, and I applied *Bourjois Volume Glamour Ultra Black* Mascara.









I applied *Tarte Cheek Stain in Tipsy* to the apples of my cheeks directly from the tube and I just blended it with my fingers.




I finished by applying *Tarte Lipgloss in Westley *(the peach one from the Westley and Buttercup duo)...








Whew! That seems like so much makeup when I see it like this.  It had so many images I had to do 2 posts


----------



## jc2239

*claire *i know what you mean about not wanting to post your photo.  i'll probably be posting dismembered parts of my face (a random eye or lip here and there ) along with product photos and descriptions.  

thanks so much for posting, i was afraid nobody would want to participate .  your tarte cheek stain looks like it would look gorgeous on.

and *princess* i can't wait to see your FOTD..


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> thanks so much for posting, i was afraid nobody would want to participate .  your tarte cheek stain looks like it would look gorgeous on.


Aww you're welcome!  I love this thread-- I'll probably post everyday!  I love seeing what products people use and how they use them 

I looove Tarte cheek stains!  I have 4 of them (and 3 more on the way), but this one is my favorite!  It looks really orange in the tube, but it comes out a really natural dewy apricot.  It smells like peaches too!  I love it!! 

Where can I get those MAC sheets btw?  Those are so cool!!!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Aww you're welcome!  I love this thread-- I'll probably post everyday!  I love seeing what products people use and how they use them
> 
> I looove Tarte cheek stains!  I have 4 of them (and 3 more on the way), but this one is my favorite!  It looks really orange in the tube, but it comes out a really natural dewy apricot.  It smells like peaches too!  I love it!!
> 
> Where can I get those MAC sheets btw?  Those are so cool!!!!



the mac sheets are available here

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v729/jmsorromero/macfacechart.jpg





i like them because the face/eye shape is more realistic than the bellasugar one, but they kinda scare me at the same time :s


----------



## momo43

what a fun thread! I don't have any pics, but here's a written description:

Revlon Colorstay Active Foundation spf25 in Sand Beige
Shishiedo Brow Powder Compact in BL3
Everyday Minerals Dusting Powder in Tinted
Victoria Secret eyeshadow in bronze
Mac eyeliner in dark brown
Nars lip gloss in pinkish-gold


----------



## margaritaxmix

All I have on is some cheap eyeliner and Rimmel lipgloss. Earlier it was Burt's Bees.

But then again, I'm only 15 and I don't have time in the morning for makeup


----------



## Pink_Swish

i have a tut on how to make your lips bigger! http://couturecookiesandlipgloss.blogspot.com/


----------



## alexis77

YAY! What fun! Here is what I did today: 
La Mer Skin Tint in Light all over face
Tarte Cheek Stain in Tipsy on apples of cheeks
Hourglass eyeshadow in a very, pale peach on browbone
Hourglass eyeshadow in a muted turquoise on lids
Cargo liner in black on upper and lower lids--softly smudged
Shisedo loose powder dusted all over
Lashes curled and I used Avon Shock Mascara
Nars Orgasm gloss


----------



## lv-lover

Oh boy! This is going to be a fun thread! What I wore today:
Estee Lauder Espresso Cup as eyeliner, Clinique lash doubling mascara, MAC goldmine eyeshadow, and Lancome juicy tube-dreamylicious.


----------



## priiin

I usually post my makeup in the other thread we have, but here we go- 

Washed my face with Shiseido deep cleansing foam, from the Pureness line. La Mer on my neck, cheeks, around nose and undereye area. I let it sink in for ten minutes, so I got started on my eye makeup and hair. I used Urban Decay primer potion as an eyeshadow and eyeliner base. I lined the top lid with Urban Decay liquid liner. The lower lashline was lined with a Bobbi Brown kohl pencil, gently smudged. I used 3 different Chanel eyeshadows from a palette from winter 07. Applied Chanel Inimitable mascara in waterproof on lower and upper lashes. Oh I also used benefit mr. frosty on my inner rims of my eyes. I applied Guerlain Meteorite Powder to my cheekbones along with NARS Orgasm blush. Armani micro-fil loose powder on my t-zone area and curled my hair. I love big soft curls.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ ur always inspiring me! i have to be more diligent


----------



## missmustard

I don't really change my look often hehe, so just make this my FOTD for every business day (I'll re-post on weekends):

I started with the cleansing/moisturizing regime from Shiseido The Skincare line. Applied Chanel Teint Innocence, then curled my lashes with the Shiseido curler (gotta love it!), Chanel Inimitable on my lashes, Clinique's powder blush in Blushing Berry, and finished off with MAC lipliner in Whirl, followed by Clinique's Tender Heart lipstick.


----------



## claireZk

^ Ahhh I love Tender Heart!  That's such a great color


----------



## candace117

My FOTD really doesn't change :s
Chanel inimitable mascara, or Lancome L'Extreme/Definicils...
The Body Shop bronzing powder
Chanel glossimer in Eclipse or MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI

Cept now I kind of want the tarte one that Claire mentioned, because I am obsessed with the Princess Bride...I even walked down the aisle to the theme song


----------



## jc2239

so photographing your make-up so that the colors actually show up is a lot harder than it looks but i made an attempt for you ladies 

*Eyes: *











Bourjois Multi-Shimmer Loose Eye Shadow in       	      Trompe-L'oeil 08  		(iridescent white-blue) on inner eyes
MAC Plum Dressing mixed with the above on center of eyelid
Lancome Eyeshadow in New Black on outer corners

YSL everlong mascara 

*Lips:*






Chanel Aqualumiere in Waikiki with MAC lychee luxe lipglass over it
*
Rest of the Face:*

Everyday Minerals in Fair Olive


----------



## claireZk

candace117 said:


> Cept now I kind of want the tarte one that Claire mentioned, because *I am obsessed with the Princess Bride...I even walked down the aisle to the theme song*


Awwwww!  That's so cuuuute!! 
I love that movie too.  The gloss duos are all named after famous couples, and I'm so guilty of buying them based on names too.  I'm lemming for Kevin and Winnie :shame:

Like many Tarte products, they look super vibrant in the package, but look natural on.  Westley and Buttercup looks almost orange and hot pink in the tube, but goes on sheer peach and sheer pink-- very wearable IMO.  It's an oil-based gloss with a brush applicator, just to warn you... 


jc2239 said:


> *Eyes: *


That is soooo beautiful! 

I need to check out Plum Dressing!  I used to have a color like that once and I wore it alll the time!  I haven't been able to find one like it, but that looks very similar...


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Awwwww!  That's so cuuuute!!
> I love that movie too.  The gloss duos are all named after famous couples, and I'm so guilty of buying them based on names too.  I'm lemming for Kevin and Winnie :shame:
> 
> Like many Tarte products, they look super vibrant in the package, but look natural on.  Westley and Buttercup looks almost orange and hot pink in the tube, but goes on sheer peach and sheer pink-- very wearable IMO.  It's an oil-based gloss with a brush applicator, just to warn you...
> 
> That is soooo beautiful!
> 
> I need to check out Plum Dressing!  I used to have a color like that once and I wore it alll the time!  I haven't been able to find one like it, but that looks very similar...



thanks so much *claire*!  plum dressing is actually a darkish color, it's heavily diluted with the bourjois shadow and so it may not be the color you're looking for .  but MAC makes a million colors i'm sure one of them will be what you're looking for.  

and i'll have to look into that kevin and winnie gloss duo you mentioned.  i know a kevin and winnie that just got married, and i think this would make a great gift .


----------



## claireZk

^ Awww that's so cute!  Did you ever watch The Wonder Years?  That's where Tarte's Kevin & Winnie comes from-- I was in love with "Kevin"! The gloss is nude pink on one end and bronze shimmer on the other.  Here's a pic:


----------



## cosmogrl5

This thread is inspiring me.  My makeup looks the same day after day after day...


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Awww that's so cute!  Did you ever watch The Wonder Years?  That's where Tarte's Kevin & Winnie comes from-- I was in love with "Kevin"! The gloss is nude pink on one end and bronze shimmer on the other.  Here's a pic:



unfortunately i've never seen the show, but it looks like the colors would suit the winnie i know.  how lucky was it that you've been wanting this?   i never would've found this particular duo otherwise...must rush out and buy it ASAP .


----------



## claireZk

^ You can actually custom order the glosses from Tarte with any color combination and names you want, but it's pretty expensive!  That's so neat that they already make a gloss for her-- she will LOVE it!  That's such a cool gift!!! 


Anywayyy, here's my FOTD.  The template is from Seventeen.com.  Sorry for the messy writing :shame:


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ You can actually custom order the glosses from Tarte with any color combination and names you want, but it's pretty expensive!  That's so neat that they already make a gloss for her-- she will LOVE it!  That's such a cool gift!!!
> 
> 
> Anywayyy, here's my FOTD.  The template is from Seventeen.com.  Sorry for the messy writing :shame:



i'll definitely have to start using the seventeen.com template as the mac template just scares me a bit too much (i feel like i'm being glared at as i'm applying makeup to a paper face ).  i love today's blush too!   i'm still searching for the perfect, just came in from the cold/china doll flush.


----------



## priiin

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ ur always inspiring me! i have to be more diligent



Haha thanks! :shame: Todays FOTD wasn't too different from yesterdays so I won't post it. ush:


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> i love today's blush too!   i'm still searching for the perfect, just came in from the cold/china doll flush.


Thanks!  If Candace is the lipgloss queen, then I'm the blush queen lol!  I'm seriously addicted-- I probably have like 3 dozen blushes atm 

For pink/ flushed cheeks, I love Revlon Pinch Me gel in Cheeky Cherry and Tarte Stains in Tickled or Flushed


----------



## anotheremptysky

ooh good idea!!

Foundation: Clinique Superbalanced in Breeze





Concealer: Smashbox Camera Ready Full Coverage Concealer in Fair






Eyes: Stilla Marakesh Pallete (all but lower left shade), Cover Girl Lash Blast in Brown






Cheeks: Stila Cheek Color in Bud





Lips: Clinque Full Potential Lip Gloss in Cherry Bombe


----------



## priiin

^I have that Clinique lipgloss. Love the color.


----------



## lv-lover

priiin said:


> ^I have that Clinique lipgloss. Love the color.


 
Me too! It's really sticky, though.


----------



## priiin

^I apply over lip stain or lipstick  and sometimes apply clear gloss over it and it doesn't bother me. But alone...eh. I don't like the sticky feeling.


----------



## jc2239

today's post is a little late because i didn't have the time to properly photograph my FOTD today.  sorry for the crappy photo quality, these were taken with my phone camera and so are super-fuzzy.

*Eyes:*

tried to go for an icy blue look here-it actually turned out really well but didn't photograph well at all










i used the top color of this yves saint laurent eyeshadow palette shown in the center of the top row for my inner eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and lancome's best dressed for the outer part of my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then i applied these mac falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips: MAC Lipglass in Prrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: Chanel Teint Innocence topped with La Mer powder


----------



## priiin

Today- 
UB Primer Potion on eyelids, carefully applied liquid eyeliner (forgot which brand I used..I have so many ), smoky eye created with MAC Blacktied/Dark Edge/Shroom as highlight on browbone. Applied benefit mr. frosty to inner corners..great contrast with the smoky look. I applied Yves Saint Laurent Volume Effet Faux Cils mascara in #4 violet.  I used some random brow gel from Korea too.  Face- Smashbox photo finish, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer, NARS Orgasm 
Lips- Burt's Bees lip balm, thin layer of Chanel Aqualumiere in Barbados, with coat of Chanel Glossimer in Glow.


----------



## claireZk

*jc2239- *I love today's eye makeup too!  Those falsies are tdf on you!! 

FOTD: Very natural, winter "dolly" face

I applied *Covergirl Clean fragrance-free foundation *with a sponge and then I applied *Max Factor Panstick* using a dry foundation brush where I wanted more coverage.






​I lined my eyes with *Too Faced Dirt Bag Couture shadow *and *Too Faced Liquifeye*. 







I used *Revlon Colorstay eyeshadow quad in Nude Elements* on my eyes-- the taupe color from lashline to crease, the pale beige from crease to brow and the white as a highlight under my brow and the inner corner of my eyes.  Next, I curled my lashes and applied several coats of* Palgantong D-Cup Mascara. *








I applied* Tarte cheek stain in Flush *to my lips and the apples of my cheeks. 




Lastly, I applied *Stila Lip Glaze in Berry Ice* and a dab of *Juju Aquamoist Lip Cream*...


----------



## fendifemale

I have Clinique "Cream Soda" and "Mimosa Blossom" in that formula.


----------



## fendifemale

fendifemale said:


> I have Clinique "Cream Soda" and "Mimosa Blossom" in that formula.


 


anotheremptysky said:


> ooh good idea!!
> 
> Foundation: Clinique Superbalanced in Breeze
> 
> 
> Concealer: Smashbox Camera Ready Full Coverage Concealer in Fair
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes: Stilla Marakesh Pallete (all but lower left shade), Cover Girl Lash Blast in Brown
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeks: Stila Cheek Color in Bud
> 
> 
> Lips: Clinque Full Potential Lip Gloss in Cherry Bombe


Oooops I was trying to say I have this gloss in those 2 colors. It's really good.


----------



## Couture_Girl

cool thread 8)

today i wore 

lancome juicy tube and rimmel black eyeliner. lol. it was a school day, so yeah. :]


----------



## PrincessMe

Today I finally wore makeup bc dh & i went out for valentine's day 
Im wearing 

Face:
AV primer
MAC Studiotech foundation
MAC Concealer
MACv cream blush
MAC Minerlize Skinfinish powder & MAC skinfinish Gold spill bronzer
Scott Barnes chic palette in Samba

Eyes:
UDPP 
MAC Fluidline Blacktack
MAC Bronze
MAC woodwinked
MAC Nylon
UD Midnite Cowboy
Clinique mascara

Lips:
DuWop Primer
MAC Fleshpot
MAC Stripdown liner


----------



## priiin

^You are so pretty!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thank you priiin  you are too


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> *jc2239- *I love today's eye makeup too!  Those falsies are tdf on you!! ​



thanks so much *claire *you're such a sweetheart!  how do you like the palgantong mascara?  i'd love to hear your opinion on it.



PrincessMe said:


>



*princess* you look so beautiful here.  i love UD's midnite cowboy, it looks so pretty on .


----------



## jc2239

unfortunately today was insane and so there was no time for photos......

*Eyes:

*MAC paint pot in fresco rose as base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC dazzlelight on the inner part of my eye and plum dressing on the outer V-something like the eyes from this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bobbi brown gel eyeliner in black winged out at the ends for a little drama 





same MAC falsies from yesterday with applied with DUO glue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lips:*

Dior lipstick in desert pearls topped with dior addict ultra gloss in cotton petal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*

YSL perfect touch foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with la mer loose powder on top


----------



## claireZk

^ I love today's FOTD!  It looks sooo cute on the chart! 

I'm still not sure how I feel about the Palgantong mascara and I've probably used it a dozen times by now lol.  Pros- GREAT at holding a curl, doesn't flake, smudge or budge, lengthens lashes, nice ultra black color.  Cons- stiff lashes, not very volumizing, makes lashes stick together.  Overall, I like it, but I don't _love_ it.  IDK if I'd buy it again 

*Princess*-- soooooo pretty!  I'm so jealous of your eyes


----------



## claireZk

My FOTD:

I used... Benefit You Rebel Lite and a light dusting of Covergirl Pressed Mineral Powder on my face.







Revlon Colorstay eyeshadow quad in Nude Elements (all colors), Urban Decay liquid liner in Soot and Palgantong D-Cup Mascara on my eyes.










Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush on my cheeks and lips.







Tarte gloss duo in Elle and Emmett on my lips.


----------



## priiin

Face- Smashbox Photo Finish primer, Armani Micro-fil loose powder, Guerlain Meteorite Powder











Eyes- Urban Decay Primer Potion, Yves Saint Laurent liquid eyeliner, Chanel quad eyeshadows in Dream, Chanel Inimitable waterproof, MAC pigment 'Vanilla' 














I used Versace Crystal Noir perfume.


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> My FOTD:
> Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush on my cheeks and lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarte gloss duo in Elle and Emmett on my lips.



*claire* i know i've said this before but i really love your color choices.  that blush looks so pretty, and that gloss duo is really pretty.  i've never really given tarte cosmetics a chance but i'll definitely be giving them a try .



priiin said:


> Face- Smashbox Photo Finish primer, Armani Micro-fil loose powder, Guerlain Meteorite Powder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes- Urban Decay Primer Potion, Yves Saint Laurent liquid eyeliner, Chanel quad eyeshadows in Dream, Chanel Inimitable waterproof, MAC pigment 'Vanilla'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Versace Crystal Noir perfume.



and *priin *you used two products i love : the guerlain meteorites and YSL eyeliner.


----------



## priiin

^ I love both too! I have a bunch of eyeliners though (it's my favorite type of makeup product) so I switch around a lot. I use the Guerlain alllll the time.


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks jc & claire


----------



## jc2239

no photos again today...hardly any makeup actually-busy busy busy 

*Eyes:*

nothing 

*Face:*

SK-II Air-touch Foundation set with La Mer powder







MAC sassed up on cheeks (from the new Fafi collection ) 






*Lips:*

MAC Strawbaby lipstick (from the new Fafi collection again ) with MAC instant gold lustreglass on top


----------



## priiin

I think I'm going to pick up a MAC fafi lipstick..I've heard great things about it.


----------



## claireZk

^ Me too!  Those three colors above are tdf!


----------



## claireZk

My FOTD-- very natural/peachy-nude...

I used Covergirl Clean Fragrance-Free foundation as a base.  Then I used a large Smashbox kabuki brush to apply the Softlights side of the Smashbox Endless palette as a bronzer on my forehead, cheeks, nose and chin. 







I used the dark brown shade from the other side of the palette with Too Faced Liquifeye as liner.  I used the two middle shades from lashline to crease and the pale shade from crease to brow.  I applied several coats of Too Faced Lash Injection mascara and applied Lancome Crayon Glisse in White Light on the inner corners of my eyes.










I applied Becca Cheek Creme in Blossom to the apples of my cheeks and I used Chanel Glossimer in Sundress on my lips.


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> I think I'm going to pick up a MAC fafi lipstick..I've heard great things about it.





claireZk said:


> ^ Me too!  Those three colors above are tdf!



you really should!  the packaging is really cute (although it's too bad they used stickers and didn't print the images directly onto the tubes) and the colors are very pretty.  nothing revolutionary, but fun


----------



## priiin

Yeah I think they are so fun. I don't have too many lipsticks because I'm a lipgloss kind of girl  Lipsticks are great bases though when you want to mix colors.


----------



## jc2239

i've only recently started wearing lipsticks under my glosses.  before that i was very anti-lipstick-i only started to like them after going through a whole tube of dior addict ultra shine sheer lipcolor, which is ridiculously shiny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm still a gloss girl (i have a million chanel glossimers and i've started collecting mac glosses because they're pretty and very affordable compared to the glossimers) but wearing lipsticks and glosses together is so fun .


----------



## luvmy3girls

Guerlain Meteorite Powder










what is the best color too use for this? I was looking on Sephora.com and they have 3 colors available. thanks


----------



## priiin

jc2239 said:


> i've only recently started wearing lipsticks under my glosses.  before that i was very anti-lipstick-i only started to like them after going through a whole tube of dior addict ultra shine sheer lipcolor, which is ridiculously shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still a gloss girl (i have a million chanel glossimers and i've started collecting mac glosses because they're pretty and very affordable compared to the glossimers) but wearing lipsticks and glosses together is so fun .


Haha we are soooo twins.. I have a billion glossimers too..Candace must have more though..I'm sure of that. She's the lipgloss QUEEN.  Anyway, I recently started pairing lipsticks with glosses too. I love creamy lipsticks, but you just can't beat the shiny, shimmer look of gloss. 



luvmy3girls said:


> Guerlain Meteorite Powder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the best color too use for this? I was looking on Sephora.com and they have 3 colors available. thanks



For the Guerlain Meteorite Powder, it depends if you want to pair it over a bronzer or blush.  Sometimes if I want to use the Guerlain AND NARS Orgasm or a Tarte cheek stain, it will be too much for me to use the Beige Chic (03). If you want to use this and a blush/bronzer, I suggest the Mythic (01) which is more translucent but still gives you a glowy finish.


----------



## luvmy3girls

priiin...thanks for the info...so, would you say the Mythic would be the best all around choice??


----------



## priiin

Honestly, there isn't much of a difference to me, but I'm sure if you really layered on the powder you can see the difference between the bronze-y one, the rosy one and translucent. I suggest Mythic though..you can always use blush underneath. Or bronzer.


----------



## claireZk

Last night's face-- subtle but sexy... 

Face








Eyes













Cheeks and lips








I did my hair in big soft curls and wore VS Supermodel perfume...


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> *claire* i know i've said this before but i really love your color choices.  that blush looks so pretty, and that gloss duo is really pretty.  i've never really given tarte cosmetics a chance but i'll definitely be giving them a try .



Thanks! :shame: 

I loooove Tarte's color selection!!! The colors look a little intense when you see them in the package, but they're all super flattering! I bought my first cheek stain on a whim and it started a serious addiction


----------



## luvmy3girls

priiin said:


> Honestly, there isn't much of a difference to me, but I'm sure if you really layered on the powder you can see the difference between the bronze-y one, the rosy one and translucent. I suggest Mythic though..you can always use blush underneath. Or bronzer.


thanks


----------



## priiin

^No problem! I hope you enjoy it..I really like it. I use it on a regular basis.   Today's face..I was out and about for half the day and home the other half. I felt very done up..but I love makeup. 

Face- I prepped with Armani micro-fil loose powder underneath Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (which feels like NOTHING..love it!), NARS Orgasm on jawline, cheekbones and light dusting on nose. 










Eyes- I went for a cat-like smokey eye. I lined with YSL liquid eyeliner and used MAC Blacktied and Dark Edge. Blended with MAC 224 tapered blending brush. I applied two coats of Chanel Inimitable mascara. I used the lightest color in the Chanel eyeshadow quad for my browbone highlight. (quad- 'Dream')










Lips- Chanel Glossimer, Pagoda with Burt's Bees original lip balm underneath.


----------



## jc2239

i just wanted to pipe in an say that *priin*'s right about mythic being the best choice to purchase if you're only going to buy one meteorite.  i have the pucci one as well but i think it only works well on skin that's quite pale.

so this is yesterday's FOTD, i didn't have time to post it because i was running around like a madwoman starting at 8ish and didn't get back until super late.  i tried to keep it simple since i was sitting in a classroom for half the day.

*Eyes*:

i lined my waterline with Chanel Stylo Yeux waterproof long-lasting eyeliner, then did a subtle cat-eye with Chanel automatic liquid liner.  Then i applied some Diorshow mascara in Azure Blue for a slight pop of color since i wasn't wearing any eyeshadow.













*Lips*:

MAC Fafi lipstick in strawbaby applied sheerly as a base color, then my chanel glossimer in a color i can't remember the name of (it was limited and only has a numebr of the bottom-i knew the name at some point) for a bit more iridescence 









*Face*:

chanel teint innocence (didn't get around to my primer today) with la mer powder over it.  i applied some Fafi sassed up to my cheeks for some shimmer.


----------



## toiletduck

Laura Mercier Makeup Base





Cle de Peau Concealer

MAC eyebrow pencil




Bobbi Brown Cream blush in Coral Calypso on apples of cheeks & eyelids




Shu Uemura Loose powder 




Chanel Liquid Eyeliner


Maybelline White Liner on bottom rims


A little bit of Chanel silver eyeshadow on the inner corners of my eyes

Dior Blackout Mascara




Bourjois Clubbing Mascara




Bobbi Brown tinted lip balm in Raspberry

That's what I've been using recently.  Very natural but polished look that was inspired by the girls on Gossip Girl


----------



## stacmck

My FOTD today is makeup-less 

My FOTD from last night:
Eye shadow - Too Faced eye shadow duo in Totally Toasted
Mascara - a Stila sample I got from Sephora
Powder - Cover Girl Simply Powder in Natural Ivory
Blush - Nars Deep Throat
Lipstick - Revlon Colorstay in Faithful Fawn

The finished product (which is now my new avatar ):


----------



## claireZk

^ I love those colors on you (especially the lipstick)!  Btw your eyes absolutely are tdf-- I'm jealous


----------



## stacmck

Thank you claire


----------



## claireZk

My FOTD...  

I wanted to look healthy, but not made up, so I applied primer and a tiny bit of foundation. Then I applied Benefit Dandelion as a highlighter and Dallas as a bronzer.  I finished with Chapstick and lots of mascara


----------



## jc2239

yesterdays FOTD (i can't seem to post on time lately):

yesterday i had church in the morning and a dinner at night so i tried to keep things relatively simple and not too crazy (i teach sunday school...don't want to scare off the children)

*eyes*:






i used majolica majorca eyeshadow in VI113 (it's an offshoot of shiseido sold in japan) which is a really pretty and shimmery lavender color all over my lids, and then applied YSL everlong.








lips:

*lips:

*chanel glossimer in blush 





*
face*:

i used YSL perfect touch foundation to even out some redness.  then i used tokidoki skin tint in bella for smashbox on the cheeks, and MAC sassed up on top of that


----------



## claireZk

^ OMG I looooove all of those products/ colors


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ OMG I looooove all of those products/ colors



thanks!  i was actually really pleased with how it turned out, very soft looking .  

oh and i picked up the tarte kevin and winnie on sunday and my friend loved it.


onto today's FOTD

*Face*: 

Kiehl's tinted moisturizer for a little bit of color, set with La Mer powder










*Eyes*:

Maybelline define-a-lash (don't like this mascara-i found it at the back of my vanity and decided to give it another go)






*Lips*:

Chanel Glossimer in Glaze (one of the best clear glosses IMO)


----------



## claireZk

My FOTD...

Benefit You Rebel Lite, Lola Concealer, Palgantong Theatrical powder, Diorshow, Revlon Shadow quad in Coffee Bean, Tarte Sungloss in Gidget & Moondoggie, Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer, Tarte Cheekstain in Dollface


----------



## priiin

jc2239- Don't like the Maybelline Define-A-Lash either. The brush is a little too flexible..my lashes are long but I don't have much volume, so this brush doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## sarcal

priiin - I'm finding I have the same problem with the Define-a-Lash mascara. I have really long lashes, they look almost fake when I wear mascara, but this mascara doesn't really do anything for me. Can you recommend a drugstore brand mascara? I'd love to try Chanel Inmitable, but I don't think I can bring myself to spend that much on mascara!


----------



## claireZk

^ Have you tried L'Oreal Voluminous or Max Factor 2000 Calorie?  My sister has long thin lashes and they make her look like she's wearing falsies 

I like Maybelline Lash Discovery and Revlon Fabulash better, but my lashes are a little different...


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> jc2239- Don't like the Maybelline Define-A-Lash either. The brush is a little too flexible..my lashes are long but I don't have much volume, so this brush doesn't do anything for me.



yeah i felt that this mascara does absolutely nothing.  my lashes are decently long but i really need help in the volume department.  the purpose this mascara serves is to add a coat of black color onto my lashes.  i was suckered into buying it because i thought the brush looked similar to my YSL everlong brush (which i adore), but this mascara is pretty much useless.

i'm pretty devoted to my YSL, but i've also been wanting to try chanel's inimitable for awhile.  my only issue with the everlong is that it ends up under my eyes after a long day-do you find that the chanel stays put really well? 



claireZk said:


> ^ Have you tried L'Oreal Voluminous or Max Factor 2000 Calorie?  My sister has long thin lashes and they make her look like she's wearing falsies
> 
> I like Maybelline Lash Discovery and Revlon Fabulash better, but my lashes are a little different...



i was so disappointed after trying define-a-lash (my first drugstore mascara), but i'll have to look into these.  a girl can never have too many mascaras (or lipglosses :okay


----------



## priiin

^The last line is SO very true  I have a bunch of lipglosses and mascaras (high end to low end). I usually stick to my YSL Faux Cils (I use this for the violet shade) and Chanel Inimitable in the waterproof formula. HG products!! I buy drugstore mascaras sometimes. I have tried the Voluminous but it was horrible. Very clumpy! I haven't tried the 2000 calorie though.


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> *i was so disappointed after trying define-a-lash* (my first drugstore mascara), but i'll have to look into these.  a girl can never have too many mascaras (or lipglosses :okay


I'm just waiting for it to be discontinued, because I'm like the only person in the world who likes it lol.  

My lashes aren't super thick, but they're long and I have lots of them.  Thickening is good, but I hate clumps and the color HAS to be super dark black or it looks weird. So I'm more concerned with the color, how it feels on the lashes and the applicator than anything else.  I like Define-a-Lash's tiny brush, because I can get close to the lashline and it doesn't clump.  I'll agree that it doesn't do much for the actual lashes though.


----------



## priiin

^I think you should use a mascara that plumps up your lashes and immediately use the define a lash over it, to separate and get any missed spots close to the lashline. Think that would work??


----------



## claireZk

^ It probably would 
I need to buy some more Define-A-Lash.  I don't think I have any drugstore mascaras right now 

I've been alternating between Palgantond D-cup, Bourjois Volume Glamour, Too Faced Lash Injection and Diorshow.  Diorshow looks best, but I _hate_ the formula 

I'll post pics of the mascaras so you can see


----------



## priiin

Ok thanks! You don't need to though.  I want to find a good drugstore mascara that does the job..it helps to save on something! lol I just buy so many products..and most are quite pricey. ush:


----------



## claireZk

^ Yeah I started looking through pics and I couldn't remember which mascaras I was wearing anyway


----------



## priiin

No problem!


----------



## sarcal

I'm thinking I might go back to good old Maybelline Great Lash in the pink and green tube until I'm willing to fork out the money for the Chanel mascara. I already spend so much money on beauty products and I go through mascara like crazy, that's the one product I use every single day, so I'm scared of the amount of money I would end up spending on mascara alone!


----------



## priiin

The Great Lash mascara clumped on me and then I just threw it out. I have the clear one right now and I wear it to bed sometimes. It really conditions my lashes..weird huh?


----------



## claireZk

^ I've never liked Great Lash either.  It's one of those products that beauty editors just raaaave about, but I don't get it


----------



## Tracy

^^i'm jumping in....i don't get the great lash raves, either. i threw it out! i used to rave about l'oreal voluminous, but by the end of the day it was under my eyes. i used to use define-a-lash and got tired of putting so many coats on. i cleaned the brush and use it if i get any clumping. now i am using cg lash blast, i like it, but the design of the wand handle is horrible~~it's not easy to hold onto!

btw~ i'm enjoying this thread and getting new ideas!


----------



## priiin

^Ah, using the brush to separate lashes is a good idea.


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> I want to find a good drugstore mascara that does the job..it helps to save on something! lol I just buy so many products..and most are quite pricey.



this has been one of my goals too!  i was pretty horrified when i realized that one of the few mascaras i loved cost me around $30 . 

today's FOTD is really simple but i got to test out a lot of my new purchases:

*Face*:

i applied Paul and Joe moisturizing compact foundation to cover up imperfections, then applied MAC Fafi blush in fashion frenzy (i'd passed on this the multiple times i'd seen it but tried it out and couldn't resist)










*Eyes*:

YSL Everlong 






*Lips:*

Chanel Aqualumiere in Waikiki under Dior gloss in Cotton Petal


----------



## claireZk

I used Ultima II primer, Covergirl Clean Fragrance Free foundation, Lola Concealer stick, Bourjois Illuminating concealer, Palgantong Theatrical powder, Revlon Colorstay quad in Sandstorm, Artistry shadows in Jet and Optic, Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara, Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer, Tarte Cheek stain in Tickled and Tarte gloss duo in Frankie and Annette.  Geez that's a lot!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ love the photos!   and beautiful gloss choice as always .


----------



## claireZk

^Thank you


----------



## priiin

Claire you look great!


----------



## Tracy

claire, love that gloss!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks ladies :shame: 

I love that gloss too! It was part of a trio and I didn't think I was going to like it, but it totally won me over.  It's more vibrant and sparkly IRL than it looks in the pic- the flash washed out the color.  Which is weird, because the first pic came out dark (even though it was the same room/ lighting)


----------



## Tracy

which gloss is it? both together?


----------



## claireZk

^ It's Frankie and Annette from the Tarte Sungloss trio.  Usually with the Tarte gloss duos, I use the dark one on the bottom and the light one on top (that's what I did in the pic)


----------



## priiin

Didn't wear much today-
Armani micro-fil powder
Shiseido sunscreen
Chanel Glossimer in Pagoda
NARS Deep Throat blush
Chanel Inimitable waterproof


----------



## MissTiss

sarcal said:


> I'm thinking I might go back to good old Maybelline Great Lash in the pink and green tube until I'm willing to fork out the money for the Chanel mascara. I already spend so much money on beauty products and I go through mascara like crazy, that's the one product I use every single day, so I'm scared of the amount of money I would end up spending on mascara alone!


 

I use this. I love it! I figure since I have to throw it away every three months anyway (so they say...) i'd rather not throw away the money, you know?


----------



## shoegal27

LOve this thread. ok here goes mine:
Neutragena deep clean face wash, pat dry apply bourgese moisturizer and eye serum.. lately I had to apply Scarguard to an area under my eye for a mole removal.  then..
*Mac studio fix pressed powder
*MAC paints in canvas or untitled on eyes as a primer
*MAC eyeshadow in Gleam and antigued and retrospeck for brow
*NARS lipstick in either blond venus or bell de jour 
*MAC lipliner in spice
*loreal lipgloss in butterscotch drop  (add only as the day goes on)
Maybeline black mascara and clear for brow
Clinique bronzer..


----------



## claireZk

Face:
Too Faced Magic Wand Foundation
Palgantong Theatrical Powder

Eyes:
Revlon Colorstay liner in Raisin
Artistry Shadow in Drama (pale plum with gold shimmer... sooo pretty!)
Smashbox shadow single in Strike (shimmery neutral champagne)
Lancome Crayon Glisse in White Light
Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
ELF clear brow gel

Lips:
L'Oreal Color Riche lipstick in Fairest Nude
Tarte gloss duo in Moondoggie and Gidget

Cheeks:
Tarte Cheek Stain in Blushing Bride


----------



## jc2239

tons of snow today so i've pretty much been sitting around on my butt watching tv.  all i'm wearing today is my usual skin regimen plus some kiehl's tinted moisturizer so i'm not too huge a mess in case the fed ex man stops by .


----------



## priiin

^ The Fed Ex man?? I love him! 

Today was super simple too. Tinted moisturizer, UDPP over eyelid, Bourjois eyeshadow palette, YSL liner, Chanel Inimitable mascara, Dior Kiss gloss.


----------



## claireZk

^ I really do  my UPS man... He is young and HOT :shame:


----------



## priiin

^Oh man..Mama Claire would be prrroud of you! She called me again and says she's not so sure she approves of EG. Mama Claire is indeed very classy and conservative, you know. 

I'm bored and might as well do my FOTD for tomorrow!

Cleanse face with Shiseido Pureness line cleanser, moisturize with La Mer only on cheeks and around nose, where I tend to be dry.  While it is soaking in, start applying eye makeup.  UDPP all over eyelid, using ring finger to gently smooth out any bumps and make sure it is spread evenly.  Line with YSL liquid liner, starting very thin and gradually increasing the thickness near outer corners of eyes.  Use Chanel quad eyeshadow palette, light earth tones only with well blended espresso color near the outer corners for dramatic effect.  Apply Chanel Inimitable mascara (waterproof) on upper and lower lashes, use Maybelline Define-A-Lash brush to separate any lashes if needed. Use Smashbox Photo Finish all over face, apply Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer on forehead, around nose, mouth and chin.  Dust Armani micro-fil powder on t-zone.  Apply Chanel Aqualumiere in Waikiki with Dior Kiss clear gloss over it. 

I like to get all dolled up on weekends usually.


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> ^ The Fed Ex man?? I love him!





claireZk said:


> ^ I really do  my UPS man... He is young and HOT



mine always seems to catch me on my bad days so now i make sure i know when he's coming so i'm prepared 

didn't have a chance to post yesterday so here's yesterday's FOTD:

*eyes*:

MAC perky paint pot (from Fafi) as base

Chanel ombre d'eau fluid iridescent eyeshadow (don't remember the name of the color-it's a pretty peachy gold that was LE)

Diorshow in Azure Blue (i'd forgotten why i don't use this-i think i'm allergic to it)













*lips*:

Chanel glossimer in big bang (LOVE this and so sad it was LE)






*face*:

Kiehl's tinted moisturizer just to provide some base color, then Paul and Joe moisturizing compact foundation over it 










on a side note i picked this up yesterday to try as a cheap mascara option-hopefully i like it


----------



## mellecyn

I used Bobbi brown eye concealer (I have the darkest circles in the world), and Hard Candy eye shadows Quartet "Techno". (eyebrows have been fixed since!)


----------



## jc2239

another church day, then slaving away painting so very minimal make-up today

*eyes*:

i decided to try out my new max factor lash perfection mascara and the verdict is....i really like it!   of course i'll have to try it out a few more times before i make a definitive decision but it's definitely my favorite drug-store mascara thus far, and much better than a lot of department store mascaras i've tried.






*lips*:

chanel glossimer in twinkle







*face*:

paul and joe moisturizing compact foundation over some kiehl's tinted moisturizer


----------



## claireZk

*Mellecyn*- very pretty!

Today (church day for me too):

























Benefit You Rebel Lite
Bourjois Illuminating Concealer
Palgantong Theatrical Powder
Revlon Colorstay Shadow Quad in Sandstorm
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black Brown
Revlon Fabulash in Blackest Black
Tarte Gloss in Claire  (the pink one from Cliff and Claire duo)
Tarte Cheek Stain in Flushed


----------



## priiin

Tell us how the Max Factor is! Still looking for a fab drugstore mascara, for now I'll stick to my Chanel Inimitable.


----------



## claireZk

^ I looked at that today at Ulta.  I like the brush.  I was also tempted by Cover Girl Lash Exact, which had a similar brush.  I didn't buy either one of them though, because I already bought Maybelline Lash Discovery and Revlon Fabulash this week.  I'm liking both of those.  They're not HG material, but neither are the pricey ones I've been using


----------



## priiin

I better start my list of products. My wishlist for my RAOK buddy is going to be quite a few makeup products I think.  I might just stock up on more Chanel Inimitable in fact. So far this is the best mascara I've ever used..


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> Tell us how the Max Factor is! Still looking for a fab drugstore mascara, for now I'll stick to my Chanel Inimitable.





claireZk said:


> ^ I looked at that today at Ulta.  I like the brush.  I was also tempted by Cover Girl Lash Exact, which had a similar brush.  I didn't buy either one of them though, because I already bought Maybelline Lash Discovery and Revlon Fabulash this week.  I'm liking both of those.  They're not HG material, but neither are the pricey ones I've been using



i really like the brush.  it looks a bit different from my favorite YSL everlong brush, but it gives me pretty much the same results-good length and really nice volume.  my only issue with it is that the rubber bristles are quite sharp, and somehow i keep stabbing and scraping the underside of my eyelid while applying this, which is quite painful.  i'll probably post a before and after later in the week so you girls can have a look .



priiin said:


> I better start my list of products. My wishlist for my RAOK buddy is going to be quite a few makeup products I think.  I might just stock up on more Chanel Inimitable in fact. So far this is the best mascara I've ever used..



i'm SOO jealous that you have a RAOK coming up-i'm anxiously awaiting my next one.  i really don't know why i didn't list the chanel inimitable mascara (or YSL for that matter) on my wishlist, but i'll have to try to remember it for the future .


----------



## aml716

i'm wearing all the colours on my palette, except for the purple shadow


----------



## jc2239

what brand is the palette?  i love that it has so many colors.  the purple would probably be the first color i'd reach for even tho SO tells me i look like i've been punched in the eye when i wear darker eye shadows .


----------



## aml716

jc-2239 it's a european brand called INGLOT. apparently its big in europe and australia...
i have 3:


----------



## jc2239

i've never heard of it but i just popped over to your thread on it .  it looks really interesting-i'm assuming the components of the palettes are interchangeable since the purple eyeshadow seems to have magically shifted to another palette in photo two .  they look like a great option for make-up on the go.


----------



## priiin

Ooh those palettes look awesome!! 

jc2239- Haha you should put the mascaras on your wishlist.  Which RAOK will you participate in? Mine is the Christian Louboutin one.


----------



## jc2239

i participate in one on a part of the forum that'll remain unnamed so i don't get myself in trouble .  it's definitely going on my list when the next one starts.

*priin* i see you all over the christian louboutin threads in which i spend a lot of time lurking.  i'm hoping to be able to join in one of these days when i actually own a pair, but for now i'm perfectly happy to see everybody else's outfit posts and to be fascinated by women applying plasti-dip to their shoe soles .


----------



## aml716

priiin - i'm if only i could own a pair of CL's -- oh the day when i own a pair of round toe pumps and la Donna mary janes!


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


> Ooh those palettes look awesome!!
> 
> jc2239- Haha you should put the mascaras on your wishlist.  Which RAOK will you participate in? Mine is the Christian Louboutin one.



I think it would be cute to do a beauty bar one. One with a smaller spending limit-- nothing crazy.


----------



## priiin

That might be fun, but the thing is I would only participate if I knew the people participating. There are problems with people not sending their gifts you know..I would hate for that to happen. :s The CL subforum is a smaller group of ladies, consistent posters and I know them. I feel comfortable doing that but I'm not sure about the beauty bar.


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I think it would be cute to do a beauty bar one. One with a smaller spending limit-- nothing crazy.



i was thinking the same thing today-mainly because i'm dying to participate in another RAOK!   but i feel like a lot of the beauty bar posters are involved in other RAOK's so that it may get a bit overwhelming.  but if we ever to end up having one of our own i'd be perfectly willing to organize .

and *priin's* concern is of course another major worry-it really sucks when you've gotten all excited for a RAOK and held up your end, and your buddy is MIA ush:


----------



## claireZk

^ That's true. I can't believe that many people flake out on their buddy-- it's so rude :s


----------



## priiin

We can have a mini one sometimes perhaps. After all of our other RAOKs are over?


----------



## claireZk

Today:

Cover Girl Clean Fragrance Free foundation and powder
Revlon Colorstay liner in black brown
Revlon quad in Nude Elements
Palgantong D-Cup 
Cargo Bronzer in Medium
Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## priiin

Today-
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
NARS Orgasm blush
Chanel Glossimer in Sesame
^over Burt's Bees original lip balm
Chanel inimitable waterproof
YSL liquid liner


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> We can have a mini one sometimes perhaps. After all of our other RAOKs are over?



sounds good to me!:okay:


----------



## jc2239

only got two hours of sleep today but woke up to find my skin looked really good today 

*face:*

kiehl's tinted moisturizer
everyday minerals blush in back to school (i know the color looks like poop in the photo but it's really beautiful on)









*eyes*:

ysl everlong mascara






*lips:*

chanel glossimer in big bang


----------



## jc2239

Today's

*Face*:

laura mercier tinted moisturizer (i decided to give this another try since *priin* loves it so much.  sometimes i don't love a product at first but it really grows on me and becomes a favorite)






*Eyes*:

mac flashtronic eyeshadow in quarry sky
lorac sparkle pencil in midnight sparkle 
max factor lash perfection mascara 












*Lips*:

chanel glossimer in big bang


----------



## claireZk

Today


























Ultima II primer
Max Factor Panstick
Palgantong Theatrical powder
Too Faced Pink Leopard
Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in black brown
L'Oreal HIP eyeshadow duo in Daring
Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
Chanel Glossimer in Sundress


----------



## TygerKitty

This is me today!


----------



## priiin

jc2239- How's the Laura Mercier? Did you not like it at first?


----------



## jc2239

priiin said:


> jc2239- How's the Laura Mercier? Did you not like it at first?



i liked it a lot more yesterday than i did the first time i tried it!  for some reason i remembered it being really sticky and tacky, but i didn't notice that this time around.  i'm thinking perhaps i don't have the right color, and that may be why i'm not loving it.  i really loved the way it felt on my skin though, so i'm going to stop by neiman tonight and try a few other colors out :okay:


----------



## claireZk

Tyger- I love your eyes-- they're very exotic and cat-like!

Today I basically did the same makeup as yesterday, but with Too Faced Dirtbag and Glamazon shadows and Bourjois loose shadow in gold for the inner corners. I used a combination of Maybelline Lash Discovery and Bourjois Volume Glamour Ultra Black mascaras.  On my lips I just used Blistex lip medex...


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Tyger- I love your eyes-- they're very exotic and cat-like!
> 
> Today I basically did the same makeup as yesterday, but with Too Faced Dirtbag and Glamazon shadows and Bourjois loose shadow in gold for the inner corners. I used a combination of Maybelline Lash Discovery and Bourjois Volume Glamour Ultra Black mascaras.  On my lips I just used Blistex lip medex...



very pretty!


nothing fancy for me today.  i picked up my first drug-store eyeshadows today as milani's new wet/dry shadows had been getting great reviews (i was surprised to see they're made in italy).  i had the hardest time finding them as they were sold out everywhere.

photos from necessarymakeup.com













today i'm wearing the beach sand color, kiehl's tinted moisturizer, and mac fafi lipstick in strawbaby under chanel glossimer in big bang.  i'll be heading to the neiman marcus beauty event later today so hopefully i'll come back with lots of new goodies .


----------



## claireZk

Those are really pretty!  Beach Sand looks actually looks really similar to Too Faced Glamazon.  I like Silver Charm, Lily White and Black Out the best.  Surprisingly, I like Blue Lagoon a lot too.  I'll have to check those out!


----------



## claireZk

Today:

I used *Ultima II primer*,* Max Factor Panstick* and *Coty Airspun powder* on my face, then I used *Urban Decay liquid liner in soot*,* Too Faced eye shadow in Glamazon* and *Stila shadow in Chinois*, *Lancome Crayon Glisse in White Light* in the inner corners of my eyes, and *Revlon Fabulash Mascara in Blackest black*.  I used *Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer* on the apples of my cheeks and *Chanel Glossimer in Sundress* on my lips...


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Today:



LOVE the way this looks-too cute!



i've fallen a bit behind on my FOTD's, but here's today's:






i used my new one of my new milani eyeshadow, in Caribbean Sea, all over my eyelid and topped it off with my max factor lash perfection mascara.

on my face i'm just wearing my kiehl's tinted moisturizer.  i figured i'd elave my lips colorless since the eyes are bright and glittery, so i just went for some c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine in chocolate (super yummy )


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> LOVE the way this looks-too cute!


Pink Leopard is the BEST!!!  It's not really a bronzer- I think the name is misleading. It comes out a tawny peachy gold color.  I usually use it as blush or as a highlighter, because the color is pretty light.  

ps- I love that Milani shadow on you! So pretty!


Todays FOTD:

Panstick foundation, Coty Airspun powder, Pink Leopard as blush, Tarte Gidget and Moondoggie gloss.  

On my eyes: Urban Decay liquid liner in soot, VS Very Sexy shadow in fierce, l'Oreal HIP shadow in Dynamic (just the gold side), Bourjois Suivez mon Regarde in gold, Maybelline lash discovery in very black and Bourjouis Volume Glamour Ultra Black mascara.


----------



## claireZk

^ Gahhh! I cannot get my lashes to un-clump no matter what I do!!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Gahhh! I cannot get my lashes to un-clump no matter what I do!!!



i love the eyeshadow today...very hot!  i was going to comment that your eyelashes look darker/thicker today-i only wish my lashes looked that good when they clump.  the max factor lash perfection (and the YSL everlong) have great brushes for separating you should definitely check them out .


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks! VS fierce is black so it looked darker IRL. It actually looked "dramatic" for once lol.  That's literally like 6 coats of mascara I have on in the pic; that's why my lashes looked different today :shame:

I combed them between each coat, but it doesn't really help 

I'm going to keep trying mascaras with different brushes until I find one that works better...


----------



## TygerKitty

claireZk said:


> Tyger- I love your eyes-- they're very exotic and cat-like!
> 
> Thanks so much  =^..^= mEow


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> ^ Thanks! VS fierce is black so it looked darker IRL. It actually looked "dramatic" for once lol. That's literally like 6 coats of mascara I have on in the pic; that's why my lashes looked different today :shame:
> 
> I combed them between each coat, but it doesn't really help
> 
> I'm going to keep trying mascaras with different brushes until I find one that works better...


 
 love the eyes today! for unclumping, maybe try~~applying the many coats, dry, then comb through and apply another coat. it might work.


----------



## claireZk

^Thanks! I wanted to try something different.  I was going to do it again today and curl my hair, but I woke up and it was dark and rainy, so I felt really blahhhhh! 

Whenever I try to comb my lashes once they're dry, they separate and then go back to the same spot, clumped together! 

I got a "makeover" once at Chanel and the lady was like "OMG I have the best product for this.  It will keep your lashes separated and defined!" Well, IDK what she did, but it gave me the worst tarantula eyes EVER.  It looked like I had 4 huge lashes on each eye! 

I think what I need would is a heated comb.  I don't think anyone makes such a thing


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I got a "makeover" once at Chanel and the lady was like "OMG I have the best product for this.  It will keep your lashes separated and defined!" *Well, IDK what she did, but it gave me the worst tarantula eyes EVER.  It looked like I had 4 huge lashes on each eye! *



i should NOT have been reading this in class.  my professor is looking directly at me and i can't stop laughing (probably partially because i'm half asleep right now).  *claire* if he hates me i'll be holding you accountable .  



now today's FOTD is............NOTHING:okay:.  naked face for today


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> ^Thanks! I wanted to try something different. I was going to do it again today and curl my hair, but I woke up and it was dark and rainy, so I felt really blahhhhh!
> 
> Whenever I try to comb my lashes once they're dry, they separate and then go back to the same spot, clumped together!
> 
> I got a "makeover" once at Chanel and the lady was like "OMG I have the best product for this. It will keep your lashes separated and defined!" Well, IDK what she did, but it gave me the worst tarantula eyes EVER. It looked like I had 4 huge lashes on each eye!
> 
> I think what I need would is a heated comb. I don't think anyone makes such a thing


 
about your tarantula eyes....that's happened to me, too. 
someone must make a heated comb, doesn't someone make a heated eyelash curler?? 
have you tried a soft toothbrush?


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> *claire* if he hates me i'll be holding you accountable .


Sorry love!  



nolarice said:


> about your tarantula eyes....that's happened to me, too.
> someone must make a heated comb, doesn't someone make a heated eyelash curler??
> have you tried a soft toothbrush?


I have a sephora heated curler that's kinda like a comb, but it just takes an AA battery so it doesn't get hot enough to really do anything.  The best comb I ever had-- the only one that really worked-- was this clear one from the Body Shop. It didn't have the soft brush on the other side; it was just a comb, and it had kinda long teeth so it was perfect.  I've never found another one quite like it 

Thanks for the toothbrush tip-- I will try that!


----------



## jc2239

*claire* have you tried the tweezerman eyelash combs?  i've heard very good things about them for separating the eyelashes....although the super-fine metal teeth do look a bit lethal 













and because the teeth are metal you could give them a quick blast with the blow dryer to heat them up :okay:


----------



## claireZk

^ Oooooh great idea!  Thank you 

I'm going to check Ulta right now!


----------



## Tracy

*jc2239~~* what a great idea!


----------



## vlwoo

Tweezerman ilashcomb is great  It really separates the lashes well.  The spikes ARE really sharp, though.  I try not to drink too much coffee before using it 
BTW, thanks so much for taking the time to post your FOTDs!  Everyone always looks so beautiful!


----------



## claireZk

I just ordered that first one from Ulta! I can't wait to try it with the blow dryer


----------



## jc2239

nolarice said:


> *jc2239~~* what a great idea!



thanks!  i love when my obsessions turn out to be useful .



vlwoo said:


> Tweezerman ilashcomb is great  It really separates the lashes well.  The spikes ARE really sharp, though.  I try not to drink too much coffee before using it
> BTW, thanks so much for taking the time to post your FOTDs!  Everyone always looks so beautiful!



if you ever have a chance please post your FOTD's, the more the merrier  



claireZk said:


> I just ordered that first one from Ulta! I can't wait to try it with the blow dryer



i hope it works well for you!  but if by chance you poke out an eye i'll feel really really horrible .


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> i hope it works well for you!  but *if by chance you poke out an eye i'll feel really really horrible* .



That made me laugh so hard!!! 

It's cool though... I got you in trouble today so I owe you one!


----------



## jc2239

tried to keep it simple today:

Everyday Minerals foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyday Minerals blush in Back to School 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dior lipstick in box office beige (which isn't really beige at all)


----------



## claireZk

Today- No primer, powder or eyeliner.  I felt a little naked! :shame:























Not pictured: Tarte sungloss in Moondoggie (very shimmery beige).


----------



## jc2239

^^ i've been really curious to see what the too-faced eyeshadows look like on.  they look so pretty and swirly in the pot .


*Today:*




i LOVE this stuff but sadly it's been discontinued...hopefully tarte's peaches & cream will be similar 






i'd forgotten how much i like this mascara.  the brush is great for reaching every last lash and it was my favorite mascara for some time, before i developed a rubber-bristle obsession.






not so sure how this blush is working for me on my pale winter skin-i feel like it looked much better on a few months ago 






Laura Mercier-supposedly a very popular your lips but better color-not sure if i'm loving this just yet-my tube looks a touch browner than this


----------



## claireZk

^ I love the lipstick and blush colors today 

The TF eyeshadow is different than I thought it would be... I got one that doesn't have a lot of swirls in it, so it comes out a greenish-charcoal with a touch of gold when it hits the light. Everyone keeps saying how it's sooo pigmented, but it's like any other TF shadow-- you have to keep layering it on to get that dramatic pigmented look.  Overall I like it... I need to keep experimenting to figure out what other colors look good with it.  I thought it would be more of a straightforward black+gold, but the color is pretty complex.  I'm kind of wishing I'd gotten the black/pink/purple one instead ... 

I'll post pics next time I use it!


----------



## jc2239

oooh the black/pink/purple one sounds right up my alley! 

i decided to add some green eyeshadow to my FOTD.  the shadow's from majolica majorca, available in japan only.


----------



## claireZk

I used Too Faced Shooting Star again, with TF Shadow Insurance, Stila Chinois and Bourjois loose shadow in gold.  On my lashes I used my new Tweezerman metal comb (LOVE it, didn't poke my eye out ), Smashbox primer and Bourjois Ultra Black.  On my face, Smashbox Healthy Fx sample, Bourjois Illuminating Concealer, Palgantong Theatrical, Tarte Tickled Peach cheek stain.  I have Artistry shadow in java on my brows with ELF clear gel.  On my lips I used Tarte sungloss in Frankie and Annette...

I tried to take pics of the shadow, but it was really hard to capture the color... In some lights it looks more blue/gray, in other lights it looks more gold/green.  It's neat, though-- I think I'm going to buy purplish color too!


----------



## ellacoach

claireZk said:


> I used Too Faced Shooting Star again, with TF Shadow Insurance, Stila Chinois and Bourjois loose shadow in gold. On my lashes I used my new Tweezerman metal comb (LOVE it, didn't poke my eye out ), Smashbox primer and Bourjois Ultra Black. On my face, Smashbox Healthy Fx sample, Bourjois Illuminating Concealer, Palgantong Theatrical, Tarte Tickled Peach cheek stain. I have Artistry shadow in java on my brows with ELF clear gel. On my lips I used Tarte sungloss in Frankie and Annette...
> 
> I tried to take pics of the shadow, but it was really hard to capture the color... In some lights it looks more blue/gray, in other lights it looks more gold/green. It's neat, though-- I think I'm going to buy purplish color too!


So pretty Claire!!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I used Too Faced Shooting Star again, with TF Shadow Insurance, Stila Chinois and Bourjois loose shadow in gold.  On my lashes I used my new Tweezerman metal comb (LOVE it, didn't poke my eye out ), Smashbox primer and Bourjois Ultra Black.  On my face, Smashbox Healthy Fx sample, Bourjois Illuminating Concealer, Palgantong Theatrical, Tarte Tickled Peach cheek stain.  I have Artistry shadow in java on my brows with ELF clear gel.  On my lips I used Tarte sungloss in Frankie and Annette...
> 
> I tried to take pics of the shadow, but it was really hard to capture the color... In some lights it looks more blue/gray, in other lights it looks more gold/green.  It's neat, though-- I think I'm going to buy purplish color too!



the eyeshadow looks HOT claire!  i thought the too-faced shadows looked pretty but hadn't really thought about getting them as i'm not so much into the dark shadows-but thanks to you i'll definitely be checking these out tomorrow.  







i looked at your photos before reading your post and was thinking that your lashes look absolutely amazing today.  i'm so glad the comb worked for you, and that you still have two good eyes .


----------



## vlwoo

OMG Claire!  Your lashes are miles long!!  What a lucky girl


----------



## Tracy

love the eyes today claire!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

This thread is so cool! I  the looks! Keep it up!


----------



## claireZk

Thanks ladies! :shame: 

I haven't even tried heating the comb yet-- it works really well on its own.  Also, the Smashbox lash primer is amazing! The trick is to apply your mascara while the primer is still wet... The mascara sticks better and it doesn't flake off


----------



## claireZk

FOTD

Face- UII primer, MF Panstick, Coty airspun powder
Eyes- Revlon Colorstay liner in Raisin, Trish McEvoy Eye Definer in Blackberry Granite, Stila Shadow in Chinois, Lancome Crayon Glisse in White Light, Smashbox lash primer, Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
Cheeks- Tarte cheek stain in Blushing Bride
Lips- Tarte gloss in Luke & Laura


----------



## nycbella

*claire* your eye make up is soooo beautiful


----------



## claireZk

^ Thank you!!! :shame:


----------



## jc2239

Today:

Face:

Tarte Peaches & Cream foundation in fair (*claire* i know i said i ordered the light but somehow i ended up with two fairs and it's a good thing as the color's perfect!)
MAC Fashion Frenzy blush

Eyes:

Mac Paint Pot in Perky
Max Factor Lash Perfection

Lips:

Dior gloss in Cotton Petal


----------



## rbaby

*ClaireZk: *your eyes look amazing! 
When you used the loose gold powder, did you get sparkles all over your face? I love Urban Decay shadow colors, but I keep getting sparkles everywhere. I have to cover my face with a tissue, put tape on to hold it up so my hands are free, and I look like I'm performing open-heart surgery or something-- it's ridiculous. Even after all of that I still get sparkles on my face, so I have to go back with a another piece of tape and try to pull them off that way. It takes so long! Any tips?


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> Today:
> Tarte Peaches & Cream foundation in fair (*claire* i know i said i ordered the light but somehow i ended up with two fairs and it's a good thing as the color's perfect!)


Oh no!  I'm worried now!  I was pretty positive reading the descriptions that I'd be in between fair and light.  It might have to be a summer foundation for me 



rbaby said:


> *ClaireZk: *your eyes look amazing!
> When you used the loose gold powder, did you get sparkles all over your face? I love Urban Decay shadow colors, but I keep getting sparkles everywhere. I have to cover my face with a tissue, put tape on to hold it up so my hands are free, and I look like I'm performing open-heart surgery or something-- it's ridiculous. Even after all of that I still get sparkles on my face, so I have to go back with a another piece of tape and try to pull them off that way. It takes so long! Any tips?


The Bourjois loose shadow actually stays put really well!  I've used it with and without primer and it's fine either way...  It's very finely milled, so no big chunks of glitter and no fall-out.  It's almost hard to blend, because it just stays wherever you put it. I've been eying it for a long time, but I always hesitated because it seemed expensive for Bourjois, but I've been really happy with it! 

The only thing that's weird about it is the container.  It looks huge, like you're getting tons of product, but then when you open it up it has this cone shaped insert and the lid has a little brush that fits inside.  To use a different brush, you'd have to shake it out onto something, which is annoying.  But, the brush it came with works well, because it only allows you to get a little bit on there at a time.  It's almost impossible to make a mess...


----------



## rbaby

^^ Thanks! I will have to check it out!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Oh no!  I'm worried now!  I was pretty positive reading the descriptions that I'd be in between fair and light.  It might have to be a summer foundation for me
> 
> 
> The Bourjois loose shadow actually stays put really well!  I've used it with and without primer and it's fine either way...  It's very finely milled, so no big chunks of glitter and no fall-out.  It's almost hard to blend, because it just stays wherever you put it. I've been eying it for a long time, but I always hesitated because it seemed expensive for Bourjois, but I've been really happy with it!
> 
> The only thing that's weird about it is the container.  It looks huge, like you're getting tons of product, but then when you open it up it has this cone shaped insert and the lid has a little brush that fits inside.  To use a different brush, you'd have to shake it out onto something, which is annoying.  But, the brush it came with works well, because it only allows you to get a little bit on there at a time.  It's almost impossible to make a mess...



i have the opposite concern now though-i'm afraid this might have to be a winter/early spring foundation for me .  i guess that means i'll just have to be extra obsessive about the sunblock this year.

i have the bourjois loose shadows as well and love them-but i think that the brushes that they come with are just about the worst brushes i've ever seen .


----------



## ladyeeboutique

claireZk said:


> I used Too Faced Shooting Star again, with TF Shadow Insurance, Stila Chinois and Bourjois loose shadow in gold.  On my lashes I used my new Tweezerman metal comb (LOVE it, didn't poke my eye out ), Smashbox primer and Bourjois Ultra Black.  On my face, Smashbox Healthy Fx sample, Bourjois Illuminating Concealer, Palgantong Theatrical, Tarte Tickled Peach cheek stain.  I have Artistry shadow in java on my brows with ELF clear gel.  On my lips I used Tarte sungloss in Frankie and Annette...
> 
> I tried to take pics of the shadow, but it was really hard to capture the color... In some lights it looks more blue/gray, in other lights it looks more gold/green.  It's neat, though-- I think I'm going to buy purplish color too!



Ohhh, so pretty Claire!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks :shame:

I felt self-conscious about that eye makeup, because I saw my mom that day and she just squinted at me and after awhile she said "You're wearing too much makeup and your eyelashes don't look real."  I wasn't offended, because that's just how my mom is, but still ... 


Today I am only wearing:










I'm tired-- I didn't feel like putting much effort into it today


----------



## jc2239

*Daytime:*

MAC eyeshadow in Dazzlelight, Max Factor Lash Perfection, Max Factor Panstick, Dior lipstick in Tibet (it's Barbie pink :shame







* Later in the day:*

I added some Bare Escentuals eyeshadow in Queen Tiffany over the MAC eyeshadow (for some reason it looks pink but it's not).  Then I added Nars blush in Deep Throat and dabbed the Orgasm multiple over it for more shimmer.  On my lips I layered Chanel Aqualumiere in Waikiki and MAC Strawbaby with some Dior gloss in Cotton Petal (the lip photo's a little off because it was taken on my camera phone).


----------



## claireZk

^ I love all those colors!  Soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## jc2239

thanks *clairebear*!  btw looking at your avatar always makes me smile-i used to be care bears obsessed .  

i was feeling a bit self-conscious about the lipcolor as it's really quite bright in the tube, and SO looked at me and said, "really?!  soooo....what do *you* think of your lipstick?" 





and the comments your mother made sound so much like my mother that i had to laugh.  i love purple eyeshadows, and she's always telling me that my eye makeup makes me look like i've been punched in that face, or that if makes me look evil and mean .


----------



## claireZk

^ I love the Dior lipstick!  It's not even that bright; it's more baby pink on you, but I understand because my bf is weird about pink too.  He complains about baby pink gloss (like "Eew. Why do you have to put that stuff on?"), yet he loves bright red lipstick 
I just wear what I like...  If I listened to him, I'd look like a mess lol!


And lol @ the "evil and mean" comment!  That is SOOOOO my mom!


----------



## jc2239

SO's can be so strange sometimes.  mine's always telling me he doesn't like eye makeup, yet he LOVES the winged out black eyeliner look .  i indulge him when i'm not feeling lazy .

Today: 

Face: 

Everyday Minerals mineral foundation 
Everyday Minerals blush in Chit Chat

Eyes: 

Lancome mascara (can't remember which one right now, but it's been discontinued)

Lips:

Tarte 24/7 lip sheer in champagne brunch and MAC lipglass in prrr


----------



## claireZk

Today

Face:
Tarte Peaches and Cream (LOVE it, J! ) and Tarte Cheek Stain in Full Blossom 








Eyes: 
Tarte Rest Assured, Urban Decay Liquid Liner in Soot, and Diorshow











Lips:   
Stila Lip Glaze in Berry Ice and Too Faced Lip Injection


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> I used Too Faced Shooting Star again, with TF Shadow Insurance, Stila Chinois and Bourjois loose shadow in gold. On my lashes I used my new Tweezerman metal comb (LOVE it, didn't poke my eye out ), Smashbox primer and Bourjois Ultra Black. On my face, Smashbox Healthy Fx sample, Bourjois Illuminating Concealer, Palgantong Theatrical, Tarte Tickled Peach cheek stain. I have Artistry shadow in java on my brows with ELF clear gel. On my lips I used Tarte sungloss in Frankie and Annette...
> 
> I tried to take pics of the shadow, but it was really hard to capture the color... In some lights it looks more blue/gray, in other lights it looks more gold/green. It's neat, though-- I think I'm going to buy purplish color too!


 

OMG! Claire, your eyelashes! Gorgeous!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thank you! 


Today

Face: Ultima II primer, MF panstick, Tarte cheek stain in Flushed

Eyes: Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Revlon quad in Coffee bean, Too Faced Liquifeye liner, Smashbox lash primer, Bourjois Ultra Black mascara, Lancome Crayon Glisse in White light

Lips: Boots no 7 sheer lipstick in Excite, Tarte gloss in Kelly


----------



## Tracy

i love seeing everyone's FOTD! i never post here b/c my FOTD doesn't change much from day to day and frankly it's pretty boring! i'm a preschool teacher/SAHM so i really have no need for more than basics.

this is what goes on my face everyday:
~Physicians Formula Mineral concealer
~L'Oreal Bare Naturale Mineral powder foundation
~Nars orgasm on pinky days and Jane Blushing Cheeks in sheer earth on peachy days
~Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara
~Revlon ColorStay eyeliner in brown or black
~lip gloss of some kind

today was a peachy day and i wore nude lip liner and Tarte lip gloss in Frankie.

i know, boring!! i had to bump this thread!


----------



## claireZk

^ I saw your name and I was like "OMG! Did Nola do a FOTD?! "  Good stuff- I love "peachy days"


----------



## claireZk

Since I'm already here, I'll do mine.  It's similar to my last two-- PINK...

Face- Ultima II primer, MF Panstick foundation, Tarte Full Blossom Cheek stain, Palgantong powder

Eyes- Revlon shadow quad in coffee bean, TF liquifeye liner, Smashbox lash primer + Avon Supershock mascara (did NOT work well together ), Lancome Crayon Glisse in white light

Lips- MAC lipstick in Pervette, Chanel Glossimer in Pink Crystal


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Today
> 
> Face:
> Tarte Peaches and Cream (LOVE it, J! ) and Tarte Cheek Stain in Full Blossom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes:
> Tarte Rest Assured, Urban Decay Liquid Liner in Soot, and Diorshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips:
> Stila Lip Glaze in Berry Ice and Too Faced Lip Injection



i think i love the peaches and cream too!  although i keep forgetting i have it .  i'm not so sure how i feel about the rest assured though.  it looks good right after application, but the liner seems to be too creamy for me and to feather under my eyes which has never happened before making it look like i have a series of under-eye wrinkles...strange .



nolarice said:


> i love seeing everyone's FOTD! i never post here b/c my FOTD doesn't change much from day to day and frankly it's pretty boring! i'm a preschool teacher/SAHM so i really have no need for more than basics.
> 
> this is what goes on my face everyday:
> ~Physicians Formula Mineral concealer
> ~L'Oreal Bare Naturale Mineral powder foundation
> ~Nars orgasm on pinky days and Jane Blushing Cheeks in sheer earth on peachy days
> ~Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara
> ~Revlon ColorStay eyeliner in brown or black
> ~lip gloss of some kind
> 
> today was a peachy day and i wore nude lip liner and Tarte lip gloss in Frankie.
> 
> i know, boring!! i had to bump this thread!



i'm so jealous you can pull of nars orgasm!  it's such a beautiful color but it doesn't work too well on my skin for some reason, although the multiple does .  it seems to work well for everyone else though.  i've bought it and returned it before...yet every time i pass it at sephora i'm tempted to repurchase it for some reason .


----------



## claireZk

^ OMG me too!  I just wrote a not so nice review of it :shame:

I think I was just bitter, because Orgasm looks good on everyone else and not me lol.  I tried it first on my bare skin and it was TERRIBLE!  I tried it again later over Peaches and Cream and it looked better.  I also had the thought that it would probably look really good when I'm tan... I'm going to hang onto it and see if I can get it to work.

I feel the same way about Rest Assured, too!  The highlighter side is great, but it disappears fast.  The pencil side looks a little weird on me.  I'm going to keep experimenting with it though...


----------



## Tracy

there was a thread not too long ago on blush and everyone was recommending it but there were some that could not wear it. i do love it and i love how it lasts forever! i'm still using the one i bought in summer '06!! and up until this week i was using it everyday!! 
it is almost gone, though. i did buy it again.

*girls, *i would like a review on the tarte peaches and cream, please!


----------



## claireZk

^ Sure!


----------



## jc2239

Today:

I decided to go for some fun makeup to go with the plans I had for today


----------



## claireZk

^ Total gorgeousness! 

Your eyes are tdf!


----------



## jc2239

thanks claire!  i was feeling pretty good about myself that day until it started to feel like i had bits of glue in my eye-i was half blind for the rest of the day .


----------



## ladypenelope

Oh this is fun..

Today I'm wearing:-
Sheer Cover foundation Nude/Bisque blended
Sue Devitt Bronzer
Bobbi Brown blush in Sand Pink 
Bobbi Brown moisture balm just patted on top of blush to give a 'Bobbi glow'!
Sue Devitt eyeshadows in Lonely Splendour and Dreamtime Legend
Sue Devitt eye intensifier pencil in Zaire (plum/brown)
Black Pupa Diva Lash mascara
Lips - Stila lipglaze in Watermelon


----------



## jc2239

^^ the colors sound really pretty!  i used to be obsessed with pupa back when i could actually find it-they had the prettiest compacts shaped like animals.


----------



## claireZk

TODAY

Face: Ultima II primer and Tarte peaches & cream foundation (work GREAT together!) and Bourjois illuminating concealer pen, NARS blush in orgasm.

eyes: TF shadow insurance, Revlon Coffee Bean quad, Smashbox shadows in Bronze and Strike, Bourjois loose shadow in gold, Smashbox lash primer and Bourjois Ultra Black mascara.

Lips: Chanel glossimer in twinkle.


----------



## vlwoo

Seriously, *Claire*--I've said this before but your lashes are so long and beautiful  *JC*--love the lashes and sparkly eyeshadow!  Sadly, I've tried to give my wimpy lashes a boost with Revitalash but with no real results yet  Thanks so much ladies for putting so much effort into posting your FOTDs!  I would post mine but it's the same everyday and totally boring (Clinique high definition mascara, VS Naughty little me blushing stick, and i.d. lipliner in escentual fig)   Ugh!  Working in a hospital sucks!


----------



## miss gucci

so..
first i used a Dior hydractive cerme..leave for few minutes 




then i use 



then cheeks





then i fix my make up  with..


----------



## miss gucci

eyes



then i use a liquid eye liner


then mascara


----------



## miss gucci

lips


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> TODAY
> 
> Face: Ultima II primer and Tarte peaches & cream foundation (work GREAT together!) and Bourjois illuminating concealer pen, NARS blush in orgasm.
> 
> eyes: TF shadow insurance, Revlon Coffee Bean quad, Smashbox shadows in Bronze and Strike, Bourjois loose shadow in gold, Smashbox lash primer and Bourjois Ultra Black mascara.
> 
> Lips: Chanel glossimer in twinkle.



*claire* your lashes look so much better than mine do even with all the work of falsies ush:.  how do you like twinkle?  



vlwoo said:


> Seriously, *Claire*--I've said this before but your lashes are so long and beautiful  *JC*--love the lashes and sparkly eyeshadow!  Sadly, I've tried to give my wimpy lashes a boost with Revitalash but with no real results yet Thanks so much ladies for putting so much effort into posting your FOTDs!  I would post mine but it's the same everyday and totally boring (Clinique high definition mascara, VS Naughty little me blushing stick, and i.d. lipliner in escentual fig)   Ugh!  Working in a hospital sucks!



thanks so much!  i'm a sucker for sparkle :shame:.  

i've been curious about revitalash myself .  how long have you been using it?  and you should post your FOTD's even if they're pretty similar from day to day -mine are usually not all that interesting either as i'm usually just rushing off to class.  





and onto today's look:  nothing because my skins' going crazy


----------



## claireZk

vlwoo said:


> Seriously, *Claire*--I've said this before but your lashes are so long and beautiful


Aww thanks :shame: 

*J*- I LOVE Twinkle!  Love love love it!  It's usually described as some sort of pink, but IMO it's more of a peachy nude with gold lustre.  It's similar to Sundress, but it's a little less pink, a lot more gold, and more pigmented/ less sheer.   It's sooo pretty!


----------



## claireZk

Today:





Face: CG clean fragrance-free foundation, Bourjois Illuminating concealer pen, Palgantong theatrical powder, Tarte cheek stain in Cloud 9

Eyes: Artistry shadow in Jet, UD liduid liner in soot, Boirjois loose shadow in Illuminateur, Smashbox lash primer, Bourjois Ultra Black mascara

Lips: MAC lipstick glaze in Pervette, Chanel glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## Divyaangana

Just running errands before going to work. So it's a very laid back look. (And forgive the messy hair....)






Face
Bare Essentials Foundation in Medium
Bare Essentials Mineral Veil

Cheeks
MAC Powder Blush in Peaches
Benefit Georgia (all over face)

Eyes
TF Shadow Insurance
MAC Eyeshadow in Modest Tone (base color)
MAC Eyeshadow in Neutral Pink (all over lid)
MAC Eyeshadow in Rich Flesh (in crease)
MAC Fluidline Eyeliner in Blacktrack (both waterlines)
Make-up For Ever Eyeliner in Black (over the fluidline on waterlines)
MAC Eyeshadow in Cloudburst (upper lash line)
MAC Pigment in Fairylite (all over lid and up to browbone)
Shu Uemura Fiber Xtension Mascara in Blackest Black

Lips
Tarte Lipgloss in Buttercup


----------



## claireZk

^ I LOVE your hair!  That was the first thing I noticed-- I don't think it looks messy at all!  And I love all those peachy pink colors on you... So pretty!


----------



## Tracy

^^ITA w/ claire, *D* you look beautiful! is that buttercup as in wesley and buttercup?? hmmmmm....have to check that out!


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^Aww, thank you ladies! I really appreciate the nice comments! 

And yes, it is Buttercup as in Wesley and Buttercup. I bought it on a whim at Sephora a couple of weeks ago, and I at first I wasn't sure about it, but it has quickly become one of my favorite lipglosses.


----------



## tokyogirl

Divyaangana said:


> Just running errands before going to work. So it's a very laid back look. (And forgive the messy hair....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face
> Bare Essentials Foundation in Medium
> Bare Essentials Mineral Veil
> 
> Cheeks
> MAC Powder Blush in Peaches
> Benefit Georgia (all over face)
> 
> Eyes
> TF Shadow Insurance
> MAC Eyeshadow in Modest Tone (base color)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Neutral Pink (all over lid)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Rich Flesh (in crease)
> MAC Fluidline Eyeliner in Blacktrack (both waterlines)
> Make-up For Ever Eyeliner in Black (over the fluidline on waterlines)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Cloudburst (upper lash line)
> MAC Pigment in Fairylite (all over lid and up to browbone)
> Shu Uemura Fiber Xtension Mascara in Blackest Black
> 
> Lips
> Tarte Lipgloss in Buttercup


 

You look gorgeous!


----------



## vlwoo

thanks so much!  i'm a sucker for sparkle :shame:.  

i've been curious about revitalash myself .  how long have you been using it?  and you should post your FOTD's even if they're pretty similar from day to day -mine are usually not all that interesting either as i'm usually just rushing off to class.  





and onto today's look:  nothing because my skins' going crazy [/quote]

Hi *Jc*--been using the Revitalash for about 3 weeks.  I keep reading on the forum that you have to use it for at least 2 months before seeing results.  The disturbing thing is that I feel like I'm _losing_ more lashes than gaining  But, I haven't given up hope yet!  I want *Claire's *lashes (me stomping feet)!

*D*--I  your makeup!  The colors are gorgeous and your complexion is so beautiful


----------



## miss gucci

today...(excuse my picture)
lancome kohl eyeliner....
diorshow mascara
ysl perfect touch
diorblush(pink)
helena rubinstein lip gloss
ysl eyebrow duo


----------



## claireZk

^ That pic is so cute!  You look naughty


----------



## miss gucci

^^thank u

i take it myself...


----------



## jc2239

Divyaangana said:


> Just running errands before going to work. So it's a very laid back look. (And forgive the messy hair....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face
> Bare Essentials Foundation in Medium
> Bare Essentials Mineral Veil
> 
> Cheeks
> MAC Powder Blush in Peaches
> Benefit Georgia (all over face)
> 
> Eyes
> TF Shadow Insurance
> MAC Eyeshadow in Modest Tone (base color)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Neutral Pink (all over lid)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Rich Flesh (in crease)
> MAC Fluidline Eyeliner in Blacktrack (both waterlines)
> Make-up For Ever Eyeliner in Black (over the fluidline on waterlines)
> MAC Eyeshadow in Cloudburst (upper lash line)
> MAC Pigment in Fairylite (all over lid and up to browbone)
> Shu Uemura Fiber Xtension Mascara in Blackest Black
> 
> Lips
> Tarte Lipgloss in Buttercup



i LOVE the hair.  and i agree with everyone that buttercup is a lovely color on you.  you also have beautiful skin .



vlwoo said:


> Hi *Jc*--been using the Revitalash for about 3 weeks.  I keep reading on the forum that you have to use it for at least 2 months before seeing results.  The disturbing thing is that I feel like I'm _losing_ more lashes than gaining  But, I haven't given up hope yet!  I want *Claire's *lashes (me stomping feet)!



lol that's exactly how i feel when i look at *claire*'s lashes 



miss gucci said:


> today...(excuse my picture)
> lancome kohl eyeliner....
> diorshow mascara
> ysl perfect touch
> diorblush(pink)
> helena rubinstein lip gloss
> ysl eyebrow duo



love the kohl liner!


----------



## miss gucci

^^thank u *jc2239*


----------



## claireZk

Today

face- Ultima II primer, Tarte peaches and cream foundation, MAC fafi beauty powder in Sassed Up

eyes- TF shadow insurance, TF dirtbag couture shadow, Stila Chinois shadow, Bourjois loose shadow gold, Bourjois Qui au Volume mascara

Lips- Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## jc2239

^^ *claire* we had almost the same face make-up yesterday .  i wore my peaches and cream and sassed up too .  

i could've sworn i had a glossimer called twinkle in the past, but i think i'm remembering the name incorrectly as i didn't love the particular shade i have in mind, but i swatched twinkle on my hand yesterday and loved it!  will be picking it up soon .


----------



## Tracy

i had time to do one today......

face: physicians formula mineral concealer, L'Oreal bare natural mineral powder foundation and Jane sheer earth blush.

eyes: Physicians Formula Baked collection in Baked Butters~~lightest shade on lid and medium shade in crease. Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in brown. Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara. 

lips: nude lip pencil (lined and filled in) with Lip Fusion lip gloss in Fresh. sorry for the blurry lip pics!


----------



## claireZk

I love the pretty pink lips Nola! 


Today

face: Benefit You Rebel lite, Everyday minerals sample, Tarte cheek stain in Tickled 

eyes: purple color from Revlon sandstorm quad, Trish McEvoy eye definer in blackberry granite, Stila shadow in chinois, Smashbox shadow in flirt, Smashbox lash primer, Bourjois Ultra Black mascara

Lips: MAC fafi lipstick in utterly frivolous and Tarte gloss duo in Frankie and Annette


----------



## Tracy

thanks, claire:shame:
love, love the eyes today!


----------



## jstreete

Claire, I love your lashes! They're so long and full. Gorgeous.


----------



## claireZk

^ Thank you!


----------



## jc2239

Today: Happy Easter!! 

Face:

Tarte Peaches & Cream foundation, La Mer Powder, MAC Sassed Up













Eyes:






Milani Runway Eyes in Beach Sand (image from www.musingsofamuse.com)






Lips:






MAC Lollipop Loving over Tarte lip balm


----------



## claireZk

Today:

Face





Eyes





Lips


----------



## Tracy

*Face~* PF concealer, L'Oreal Bare Minerals and Jane blush in sheer earth.

*Eyes~* Revlon colorstay black eyeliner, Revlon colorstay eye shadow pallete in Blushed Wines~~lighter on lid and darker smudged along the liner. And CG LashBlast in black.

*Lips~ *nude liner and Tarte lip gloss in Moondoggie.


----------



## listrikmu

Face: Chanel Teint Controle Extreme #50 beige dore, The Body Shop Matte it Face & Lips, Witch witchazel anti-blemish concealer #01 natural
Eyes: L'oreal Touche Magique, Clarins Soft Cream Eye color in #01 (champange pink), The Body Shop super volume mascara, The Body Shop creme blush, In2It long-wearing eyebrow liner #02 dark brown
Lips: Revlon Moisturestay Lipcolor #34 Twig over The Bodyshop Vit E Lip care SPF 15


----------



## listrikmu

Ooops...The Body Shop creme blush is sposed to be on my face...typo there...ekekeke


----------



## PrincessMe

For easter, I wore a purple top and decided to match my eyeshadow! i always try and get my color to stay vibrant but they never do..this time the purple stayed true 
I also bought la Mer foundation & I LOVE it!!
I splashed some mascara on my eyes but i had to post anyway bc i wa so happy with the color





Eye:UDPP
MAC fluidline Iris Eyes
Chanel Amethyst
MAC Pigment vis-a-violet
MAC satellite Dreams
UD midnite Cowboy
MAC eye kohl in Bluuz
some mascara sample

Face:
La Mer foundation
MAC Skinfinish Powder
AV blush in Dazzel

Lips:
Angel
NARS Turkish Delite


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> For easter, I wore a purple top and decided to match my eyeshadow! i always try and get my color to stay vibrant but they never do..this time the purple stayed true
> I also bought la Mer foundation & I LOVE it!!
> I splashed some mascara on my eyes but i had to post anyway bc i wa so happy with the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye:UDPP
> MAC fluidline Iris Eyes
> Chanel Amethyst
> MAC Pigment vis-a-violet
> MAC satellite Dreams
> UD midnite Cowboy
> MAC eye kohl in Bluuz
> some mascara sample
> 
> Face:
> La Mer foundation
> MAC Skinfinish Powder
> AV blush in Dazzel
> 
> Lips:
> Angel
> NARS Turkish Delite



your eyes are such a beautiful color!  the shadow looks great here and definitely enhances your eyes-it's definitely my kind of look, i love all sorts of pinks and purples.  it's perfect for easter!  and i have to agree that la mer foundation is really amazing-are you using the fluid or the creme?


----------



## PrincessMe

^^Thanks you jc  I love pinks too esp on asian or i guess a tanner skin..there's a girl on youtube who did a pink eye and it looks so completely amazing..i want to try it but im not sure how it would look on me bc im pale..
i use the treatment creme la mer

this is the video, idk if you ever saw it but i love it!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ you should definitely try pinks!  i tend to get pretty pasty, but i think that pinks looks absolutely gorgeous on paler pink tones, especially if you're going for a china-dollish look.  i love the video you posted, the colors look beautiful on her.  i think paler skins just means trying out different shades of pink so that you don't end up looking like you have weird red pigmentation or like you've been crying -but when you find the right shade it should be perfection.  i usually do pinks on the lid area and then a darker purple in the outer crease and i get lots of compliments.

and i really love the song that's playing in the video-thanks for posting it!


----------



## jc2239

*claire* inspired me to post an actual photo of my products so here are today's:

Eyes: Dior Eyeshadow Palette (love the packaging of this!) and YSL Everlong

Face: La Mer Powder and Peter Thomas Roth powder sunscreen (i transferred it to the purple mineral powder travel brush), Majolice Majorca blush in Rd255

Lips: Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang 






and i just wanted to post photos of the majolica majorca blush packaging which is really cute.  it comes in the pretty little clear drawer picture at left, and i transferred it to the majolica majora compact shown on the right.  the compact can also hold 2 eyeshadows, and i have a larger version of it that can hold 2 blushes or 4 eyeshadows.  






and i had to add that i switched my lips to Nars gloss in Orgasm, which was sent to me by the lovely *graceful*.  i received it today and just couldn't wait to try it!


----------



## missjenny2679

claireZk said:


> I love the pretty pink lips Nola!
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> face: Benefit You Rebel lite, Everyday minerals sample, Tarte cheek stain in Tickled
> 
> eyes: purple color from Revlon sandstorm quad, Trish McEvoy eye definer in blackberry granite, Stila shadow in chinois, Smashbox shadow in flirt, Smashbox lash primer, Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
> 
> Lips: MAC fafi lipstick in utterly frivolous and Tarte gloss duo in Frankie and Annette


 

OMG....your lashes ROCK!! It seems like a lot of people use tarte lipgloss...maybe I need to try this too!! It looks like they would work well with my new MAC lipsticks


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> and i had to add that i switched my lips to Nars gloss in Orgasm, which was sent to me by the lovely *graceful*.  i received it today and just couldn't wait to try it!


I LOVE love love that gloss on you!  It's gorgeous! 



missjenny2679 said:


> OMG....your lashes ROCK!! It seems like a lot of people use tarte lipgloss...maybe I need to try this too!! It looks like they would work well with my new MAC lipsticks


Thanks Jenny :shame:

I'm obsessed with Tarte glosses (and cheek stains)!  I bought a couple of them on sale because of the cute names and now I have almost all of them lol.  It's not like the best gloss in the universe, but the colors are great, and it works really well over lipstick to give it that deep glassy shine


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I LOVE love love that gloss on you!  It's gorgeous!



thanks!  i think the gloss version is much more flattering on me than the blush is, although i'm still a bit obsessed with it and still want to love it.  i can't wait until my lumiere shadows come and i can use them for my FOTD's .


----------



## PrincessMe

jc you inspired me so much to try pinks!! i went to MAC tonite and bought a pink eyeshadow & a pink pigment called pink bronze...i love it so much!! i cant believe it. it just gives a beautiful natural glowy look that i _love!!_ i would never have tried it if it wasent for your advise!! thanks so much!! i took pics but somehow they got erased..but i have a feeling i'll be doing this look alot so...pics to come!!lol


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> jc you inspired me so much to try pinks!! i went to MAC tonite and bought a pink eyeshadow & a pink pigment called pink bronze...i love it so much!! i cant believe it. it just gives a beautiful natural glowy look that i love!! i would never have tried it if it wasent for your advise!! thanks so much!! i took pics but somehow they got erased..but i have a feeling i'll be doing this look alot so...pics to come!!lol



^^ *princess* i'm so glad that you're loving the pink look !  based on how good the purples looked on you, i'm sure the pinks look amazing as well.  i love inspiring people to try new colors (especially pink!)-now if only my friends were so cooperative .  i can't wait to see the photos .  which pink MAC shadow did you pick up?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Today:

*FACE:*

MAC studio fix foundation in NW15
MAC studio fix powder in NC20
MAC Dollymix powder blush

*EYES:*

MAC Base Light paint
Smashbox eyeshadow in Flirt
Shiseido liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

*LIPS:*

NARS lipstick in Mitzi 
NARS lipliner in Sex Machine 
Lancome Juicy-Tube


----------



## jc2239

Today:

*Face:*










*Eyes:










*
*Lips:





*


----------



## claireZk

^ Is that Guerlain Meteorites? Everything looks so pretty! 


Today

Face: Ultima II primer, Max Factor Whipped Creme foundation, Smashbox Endless Palette, Tarte cheek stain in Tipsy








Eyes: Ultima II eyeshadow base, Smashbox Endless palette, Bourjois loose shadow in gold, Ulta Kohl liner in bronze, Smashbox lash primer, Bourjois Ultra Black






Lips: Tarte duo in Kevin and Winnie


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ u seriously have the most gorgeous eyes!!! today i did my pink look again..i'll brb with my fotd!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Is that Guerlain Meteorites? Everything looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> Face: Ultima II primer, Max Factor Whipped Creme foundation, Smashbox Endless Palette, Tarte cheek stain in Tipsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes: Ultima II eyeshadow base, Smashbox Endless palette, Bourjois loose shadow in gold, Ulta Kohl liner in bronze, Smashbox lash primer, Bourjois Ultra Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips: Tarte duo in Kevin and Winnie



Thanks!  The Meteorites are from Guerlain's limited edition Pucci collection.  I bought it because I'm a sucker for pretty packaging, and I loved the Pucci colors.  Unfortunately this barely shows up on my skin (more of a soft glow), but it makes me feel pretty  and it smells nice.

Not to be weird, but your eyebrows are looking really good today .  And you eyes are gorgeous as always-loving today's colors.




PrincessMe said:


> today i did my pink look again..i'll brb with my fotd!!



can't wait to see it!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> ^^ *princess* i'm so glad that you're loving the pink look ! based on how good the purples looked on you, i'm sure the pinks look amazing as well. i love inspiring people to try new colors (especially pink!)-now if only my friends were so cooperative . i can't wait to see the photos . which pink MAC shadow did you pick up?


 
thanks so much jc!! u have no idea how happy i am!! i am so in love with the pink effect!! i really never thought i'd be able to wear it..i bought the pink venus shadow & pink bronze pigment that i am addicted too now
here are my pics













Eyes:UDPP
MAC Pink Venus 
MAC Pigment Pink Bronze
MAC Nylon
mascara sample?

Face:
Armani Foundation
MAC Goldspill

Lips:
MAC Smile l/s

it actually looks alot more natural than the pics IRL


----------



## jc2239

^^ *princess *i really like the shade of pink on your inner eyes-it's a beautiful color on you and it looks amazing .  and you captured the colors beautifully-my eye shadows always look pretty bright IRL, but in photographs the colors are completely washed out and all look the same .

how do you think the armani foundation compared to la mer?


----------



## claireZk

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ u seriously have the most gorgeous eyes!!! today i did my pink look again..i'll brb with my fotd!!


Thank you! 
I always think the same thing about you 

I love today's shadow-- it reminds me of rainbow sherbet!




jc2239 said:


> *Not to be weird, but your eyebrows are looking really good today* .  And you eyes are gorgeous as always-loving today's colors.


OMG thankyou!  Anneonimiss said the same thing and I was so excited :shame:

I dyed my hair a darker brown last night (it's almost black now), and I decided on a whim to dye my eyebrows too.  It didn't change the color that much, but it made them look thicker, which I am *thrilled* about!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> ^^ *princess *i really like the shade of pink on your inner eyes-it's a beautiful color on you and it looks amazing . and you captured the colors beautifully-my eye shadows always look pretty bright IRL, but in photographs the colors are completely washed out and all look the same .
> 
> how do you think the armani foundation compared to la mer?


Thanks i've been  trying really hard with getting my colors to stay vibrant esp on camera, mostly  using diffrent camera settings. 
I like the armani but i _love_ my la mer..i am trying to save my la mer for special occasions so im using my armani pretty much as a substitute



claireZk said:


> Thank you!
> I always think the same thing about you
> 
> I love today's shadow-- it reminds me of rainbow sherbet!


thank you Claire i love your description!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> OMG thankyou!  Anneonimiss said the same thing and I was so excited :shame:
> 
> I dyed my hair a darker brown last night (it's almost black now), and I decided on a whim to dye my eyebrows too.  It didn't change the color that much, but it made them look thicker, which I am *thrilled* about!



it looks really good!  i was trying to figure out what was different but couldn't quite put my finger on it.  i recently dyed my hair black/brown too -i haven't seen my hair this color in 10 years or so .



PrincessMe said:


> Thanks i've been  trying really hard with getting my colors to stay vibrant esp on camera, mostly  using diffrent camera settings.
> I like the armani but i _love_ my la mer..i am trying to save my la mer for special occasions so im using my armani pretty much as a substitute



i've tried many foundations but none are as good as the la mer IMO.  it is quite pricey tho .


----------



## Tracy

You girls look beautiful today! 
*princess~* love, love, love the pinks!
*jc~* at the risk of sounding creepy ush: you have really cute lips!
*claire~* gorgeous eyes as usual!! and, what did you use to dye your eyebrows? and how did you do it?


----------



## claireZk

nolarice said:


> *claire~* gorgeous eyes as usual!! and, what did you use to dye your eyebrows? and how did you do it?


Thanks Nola 

I use Clairol Professional Radiance (from Sally Beauty Supply) on my hair.  Usually I just use the developer with the clear gloss "dye," or sometimes I add a bit of color to it.  This time I did 4oz of developer with 3oz of natural dark brown dye and 1oz of clear gloss.  I just put some of it on a q-tip and put it on my brows for ~15 mins.  If you're looking for hair dye, I highly recommend it!  It's deposit-only color with no ammonia or peroxide so it's great for dark hair.  You never get those funky brassy colors and it doesn't smell bad!


----------



## Tracy

^^thanks for the tip! i am dying my hair back to it's natural color, but i'm letting my stylist do it....at least initially.....i'm scared to color over the light myself.


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> i've tried many foundations but none are as good as the la mer IMO. it is quite pricey tho .


 
it really is, i dont want to see it go



nolarice said:


> You girls look beautiful today!
> *princess~* love, love, love the pinks!
> *jc~* at the risk of sounding creepy ush: you have really cute lips!
> *claire~* gorgeous eyes as usual!! and, what did you use to dye your eyebrows? and how did you do it?


Thank you Nola ita, jc really does have cute lips lol


----------



## jc2239

nolarice said:


> You girls look beautiful today!
> *princess~* love, love, love the pinks!
> *jc~* at the risk of sounding creepy ush: you have really cute lips!
> *claire~* gorgeous eyes as usual!! and, what did you use to dye your eyebrows? and how did you do it?





PrincessMe said:


> it really is, i dont want to see it go
> 
> 
> Thank you Nola ita, jc really does have cute lips lol



aww thanks so much *nola* and *princess*!!  

and *princess* i know what you mean.  i just had to buy a new one and it was a bit painful.


----------



## claireZk

nolarice said:


> ^^thanks for the tip! i am dying my hair back to it's natural color, but i'm letting my stylist do it....at least initially.....i'm scared to color over the light myself.


I had it done by a stylist the first time, because I had a years worth of cap highlights to color over. I just asked him to match my roots/ natural color.  Now always I do it myself


----------



## jc2239

i didn't have time to take proper photos today, so not all products used are pictured and the photos i do have are a bit blurry:

*Face*:

Kiehl's Tinted Moisturizer and some EM in Olive Fair on top 


*Eyes*:








i decided to use my two-tier YSL palette that a SA gifted to me.  the first level's shown, and under it there's a pull out drawer of lip colors .  my mascara for today is by majolica majorca-i didn't have the time today to apply it properly, but when i do it's amazing.  i rarely use it though because it's kinda of a pain to apply and almost impossible to remove.










*Lips*:






Enprani Lipgloss (Korean brand) over Christian Dior lipstick in Tibet


----------



## PrincessMe

^^Beautiful!!


----------



## claireZk

^ I agree!  And your lashes look amazing today-- that was the first thing I noticed!


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> I had it done by a stylist the first time, because I had a years worth of cap highlights to color over. I just asked him to match my roots/ natural color. Now always I do it myself


 
 that's exactly my plan, i'll have her do it first and then i will take over.....i've done my own a million times! hahaha, i used to cap highlight my own, too. and dh would pull the back through! i guess that's loooovvveeee!!!
now if my stylist would only call me back.....!!


----------



## cristalena56

todays make up is sephora concealer, tarte smooth operator make up, nars habanera, and victoria secret very sexy lipstick in V.I.P(my lips look weird haha), whoops forgot i used clinique doble lash mascara(i love this this stuff, i got it as a bonus!)


----------



## claireZk

^ Yay Bethy!  It looks beautiful!  Our eyes are a very similar color, so you're tempting me to try Habanera now


----------



## cristalena56

thanks! :shame: oo i like those colors of YSL!


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> ^^Beautiful!!





claireZk said:


> ^ I agree!  And your lashes look amazing today-- that was the first thing I noticed!



thanks so much *princess* and *claire*!  the mascara is really great for holding a curl, and doesn't budge all day and really makes my lashes do things no other mascara can.  if only it weren't such a pain to use and remove.  

i'm so glad you enjoyed the photos-i was running late this morning but i couldn't leave the house without taking photos for my PF ladies .



cristalena56 said:


> todays make up is sephora concealer, tarte smooth operator make up, nars habanera, and victoria secret very sexy lipstick in V.I.P(my lips look weird haha), whoops forgot i used clinique doble lash mascara(i love this this stuff, i got it as a bonus!)



i like the eyeshadow a lot!  for a second i thought you were *claire*-the similar eyes and care bear avatars confused me .  and i think cropping your face into its individual components definitely feels a bit weird-my lips and eyes have started looking very strange to me .



cristalena56 said:


> oo i like those colors of YSL!



it's a lovely palette!  the SA gave me this and a really pretty little lip palette which i gave to a friend.  i didn't think i would like the colors too much, but they're all really beautifully pigmented and flattering .


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> i like the eyeshadow a lot!  *for a second i thought you were claire-the similar eyes and care bear avatars confused me* .  and i think cropping your face into its individual components definitely feels a bit weird-my lips and eyes have started looking very strange to me .



LOL if it makes you feel any better, sometimes I think Bethy's posts are mine because of the avatars!  And I agree-- we have *very* similar eyes! 

I know what you mean about cropping, too!  I did one where i put a pic of my eye and lips next to eachother and my brain kept combining the pics so that my eyebrow looked like a mustache  I've been scared to post my lips since then lol


----------



## claireZk

Today's FOTD...

I want to say a special thank you to *Divyaangana*, who sent me the MAC Strawbaby lipstick that I'm wearing in the pic.  It's one of my favorite colors I've ever tried!  So thanks again, J! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What I used:






close up of eyes:


----------



## jc2239

^^ you look gorgeous today!  i'm so jealous strawbaby looks good on you ush:-mine will probably have to be tossed because i just can't make it work to my liking.  love the face shot!

so i took my make-up products shot for today and then went to sephora to play and completely redid my eyes (my lips are still the same-unfortunately though they're crooked in the photo :shame so pictured are the products i used this morning.  I decided to try something different from the usual pink for the lips, but I'm not sure if I like it.  











i'd originally been wearing the dior eyeshadow from the palette, but was trying out bare escentuals eye shadows and so put cupcake on my inner eyes, citrus twist in the middle, and gal pal (didn't like this one) in the outer corners.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

^ love the color of your lips. What is it?


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^ you look gorgeous today!  i'm so jealous strawbaby looks good on you ush:-mine will probably have to be tossed because i just can't make it work to my liking.  love the face shot!



Thanks :shame:

I had such a hard time getting a shot of my whole face where you could see the lipstick, so I finally just used that one.  Strawbaby looks really pink in that pic, but it's kind of a deeper, warmer pink IRL.  Also, it stays on REALLY well! My lipstick never stays on me more than 10 mins, but this stayed put for 2 hours, even after I ate lunch, brushed my teeth and had a drink! 

I'm loving your springy colors today!  Is that a Laura Gellar blush?  It's beautiful


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Thanks :shame:
> 
> I had such a hard time getting a shot of my whole face where you could see the lipstick, so I finally just used that one.  Strawbaby looks really pink in that pic, but it's kind of a deeper, warmer pink IRL.  Also, it stays on REALLY well! My lipstick never stays on me more than 10 mins, but this stayed put for 2 hours, even after I ate lunch, brushed my teeth and had a drink!
> 
> I'm loving your springy colors today!  Is that a Laura Gellar blush?  It's beautiful



I have some serious spring fever thanks to yesterday's beautiful weather .  unfortunately it's disgusting out today and so my make-up doesn't go with the weather at all.

On me, strawbaby somehow becomes the same color that Birthday Bear is in your avatar .  I don't understand it because I've seen it on so many women, and it's looked amazing on all of them .  

The blush is actually a MAC eyeshadow in mercurial from the flashtronic collection.  but i use it as blush more often than i do as eyeshadow because it's very shimmery and the glitter end up a bit chunky looking on my eyes.


----------



## claireZk

^ Those are sooo pretty!  They remind me of a cross between Too Faced Galaxy Glam shadows and the new Laura Gellar baked blushes!


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> Today's FOTD...
> 
> I want to say a special thank you to *Divyaangana*, who sent me the MAC Strawbaby lipstick that I'm wearing in the pic.  It's one of my favorite colors I've ever tried!  So thanks again, J!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of eyes:



You are most welcome! And it does look really good on you! Especially with the way you did your eyes.


----------



## Tracy

*claire!!*  it's you! you posted your whole face, beautiful!


----------



## claireZk

Thank you!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> aww thanks so much *nola* and *princess*!!
> 
> and *princess* i know what you mean. i just had to buy a new one and it was a bit painful.


JC do you live near a MAC pro store...if u live in nyc there is one on 7 w 22nd..i just bought a new foundation there called mac full coverage foundation and its amazing!maybe you could try that instead of a new la mer..it is serious crazy coverage & glow it costs $26 i am addicted!! its only available at  the mac pro stores though


----------



## vlwoo

jc2239 said:


> I have some serious spring fever thanks to yesterday's beautiful weather .  unfortunately it's disgusting out today and so my make-up doesn't go with the weather at all.
> 
> On me, strawbaby somehow becomes the same color that Birthday Bear is in your avatar .  I don't understand it because I've seen it on so many women, and it's looked amazing on all of them .
> 
> The blush is actually a MAC eyeshadow in mercurial from the flashtronic collection.  but i use it as blush more often than i do as eyeshadow because it's very shimmery and the glitter end up a bit chunky looking on my eyes.


*Jc*--I hear you with the MAC Strawbaby.  I was all excited about picking it up from Bloomies because of all the great reviews it was getting but when I tried it on, it looked totally awful on me--sad  The packaging was so pretty, though--took all of my willpower not to buy it just for that!  
My boring FOTD (sorry):  Max Factor Volume Couture mascara, Rimmel Lash Bling in Gold Digger (sparkles!!), Milani Minerals blush in Luminous, Jane blushing cheeks in Blushing Orchid Shimmer, Pout lipstick in Teaser.  The Pout packaging is so pretty, too.  Hmph...what a sucker I am!


----------



## listrikmu

Face: 
Garnier White Moisturising Lotion w SPF 30 (for combi skin)
Garnier White Eye Cream w SPF 15
The Body Shop Mattifying for Face & Lips
Mac Blot Loose Powder in Medium
MAC Studio Finish concealer in NW25
MAC Beauty Powder Blush in Eversun

Eyes:
YSL Touche Eclat in #3
In2It Longwearing Eyebrow liner in #02 dark brown
Lancome Le'Extreme mascara in dark brown
Drusgstore eyeshadow trio (can't remember the name but it only SGD5.90!!) in taupes & browns.

Lips:
Chanel Cristalle Gloss in #18 (shimmery coral-brown)

Was going for the summer glow today...Ahahahaha...turn out OK.


----------



## PrincessMe

today i did a slight variation on yesterday

i used MAC indianwood pp & MAC woodwinked e/s on lid, MAC nylon e/s on brow and MAC pink bronze pigment to highlight  
MAC brown liner


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> JC do you live near a MAC pro store...if u live in nyc there is one on 7 w 22nd..i just bought a new foundation there called mac full coverage foundation and its amazing!maybe you could try that instead of a new la mer..it is serious crazy coverage & glow it costs $26 i am addicted!! its only available at  the mac pro stores though



i've been meaning to stop by that store for ages!  but every time i get down there i always seem to get side-tracked by other things and end up putting off.  i have about a million foundations in rotation right now, but when i've gotten through at least one of them, i'm definitely going to have to check this one out.  thanks so much for letting me know about it!  if you find that you like it after having used the la mer, it must be good .



vlwoo said:


> *Jc*--I hear you with the MAC Strawbaby.  I was all excited about picking it up from Bloomies because of all the great reviews it was getting but when I tried it on, it looked totally awful on me--sad  The packaging was so pretty, though--took all of my willpower not to buy it just for that!
> 
> My boring FOTD (sorry):  Max Factor Volume Couture mascara, Rimmel Lash Bling in Gold Digger (sparkles!!), Milani Minerals blush in Luminous, Jane blushing cheeks in Blushing Orchid Shimmer, Pout lipstick in Teaser.  The Pout packaging is so pretty, too.  Hmph...what a sucker I am!



i'm such a sucker for packaging !

and i've heard very good things about the milani blush in luminous.  i've picked it up so many times, but i have so many other blushes i hardly ever use that i always force myself to put it back down .


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> today i did a slight variation on yesterday
> 
> i used MAC indianwood pp & MAC woodwinked e/s on lid, MAC nylon e/s on brow and MAC pink bronze pigment to highlight
> MAC brown liner



the color on your lid really makes the color of your eyes pop!


----------



## jc2239

.::Charisma::. said:


> ^ love the color of your lips. What is it?



thanks so much!  somehow i completely missed your post-so sorry!  

the two lip colors were both gifts with purchases, and i thought i'd test them out today .  the lipstick is clinique color surge in bronze star which looks very scary in the tube (dark brown/beige with reddish tones) but is actually very pretty and rather sheer once on.  i can't quite put my finger on what color it is though-it looks different under different lighting conditions.  the gloss is a lancome juicy tube in pink horizon, and again it's very different from my usual color but i really love it.  it's a rosy/mauve color with threads of gold running through it and looks beautiful on.


----------



## vlwoo

PrincessMe said:


> today i did a slight variation on yesterday
> 
> i used MAC indianwood pp & MAC woodwinked e/s on lid, MAC nylon e/s on brow and MAC pink bronze pigment to highlight
> MAC brown liner


*PrincessMe*--I  your eyecolor!  Pretty makeup, too!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thank you jc & vlwoo


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> ^ Those are sooo pretty! They remind me of a cross between Too Faced Galaxy Glam shadows and the new Laura Gellar baked blushes!


the ttoo faced shadows are too dark for me  the green didnt look like it did in the picture  though it never does


----------



## jc2239

*Today:*

I finally got my Lumiere eyeshadow shipment .  I ordered a bunch of samples and one full-sized eyeshadow to try, and although I wasn't too impressed with how they looked dry, they're really beautiful when foiled.  

*Face:*

Paul & Joe Moisturizing Compact Foundation 
Lumiere Blush 








*Eyes:*






Inner corner: Heiress 
Middle: Allure 
Outer V: Beautiful
Majolica Majorca mascara

*



*


*Lips:*






Christian Dior Ultra-Shine lipcolor in Shiniest Coral (it's really glittery IRL, but doesn't photograph well at all)

*



*


----------



## claireZk

^I LOVE that lipgloss!  I _always_ love your lipglosses


----------



## jc2239

^^ awww thanks *claire*!  it's actually a lipstick that i reviewed in your thread for *illinirdhd*, but it looks really glossy on which i love !  sadly all i have left is the tiny nub in the photo, so i'll have to buy a new one soon .


----------



## vlwoo

*jc*--soooo pretty!  Love the sparkly eyes, as usual   As per the Milani Luminous--it is a very nice shade.  In an effort to save some $$, I bought it to substitute for my Nars Orgasm (spending too much on bags lately )  The Milani is not as pigmented but has a similar sheen so I just use the Jane Orchid Shimmer underneath!
*Claire*--forgot to comment on your eyes from a few pages back.  Absolutely beautiful!  And you already know what I think of your gorgeous lashes


----------



## claireZk

^ Thank you! 

This is what I used today... lazy saturday makeup


----------



## Couture Dreams

my goodness you all are like make up specialist.. especially you jc2239.

im like make up retarded. haha


----------



## jc2239

vlwoo said:


> *jc*--soooo pretty!  Love the sparkly eyes, as usual   As per the Milani Luminous--it is a very nice shade.  In an effort to save some $$, I bought it to substitute for my Nars Orgasm (spending too much on bags lately )  The Milani is not as pigmented but has a similar sheen so I just use the Jane Orchid Shimmer underneath!



thanks *vlwoo*!  unfortunately all my lip/eye shades seem to look the same once photographed, but i promise they're all different .  it's too bad that the milani's not very pigmented-i might still give it a try, but now i'm worried it may not show up at al on my skin.  at least it's inexpensive! 



claireZk said:


> This is what I used today... lazy saturday makeup



love the colors *claire*!  



Couture Dreams said:


> my goodness you all are like make up specialist.. especially you jc2239.
> 
> im like make up retarded. haha



aww *couture* you flatter me :shame:.  my make-up application is still pretty sloppy at best, but i love cosmetics so i practice practice practice .


----------



## jc2239

*Today:

Face:

*Paul & Joe Compact
MAC eyeshadow as blush 







*Eyes:

*





Inner half of eye: Lumiere Heiress (right in the photo)
Outer half: Lumiere Chameleon (left)
Chanel liquid liner
Milani false lashes 
YSL Everlong







*Lips:






*Laneige (Korean brand) lipstick in Shine Pink (another freebie-glossy, sparkly, and yummy)
Enprani gloss


----------



## claireZk

^ SOoo glamorous! 

I really like that Chameleon shadow.  I might have to check that out!  Btw, that gloss is Twinkle-- the one I've been talking about a lot recently


----------



## cristalena56

mine today is clinique perfect real makeup in 01, stila perfecting concealer in a, urban decay eye shadow in grind, chopper, and smog, clinique lash doubling mascara in black, covergirl mineral blush in shimmering sands, vs very sexy lipstick in vip and beauty rush lipgloss in melon


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ SOoo glamorous!
> 
> I really like that Chameleon shadow.  I might have to check that out!  Btw, that gloss is Twinkle-- the one I've been talking about a lot recently



i was actually just spending the day in with SO today so had no real reason to get all glammed up, but decided it would be a fun look to post, especially since i wanted to play with my new lashes .  i think out of the eyeshadows that i ordered, heiress and chameleon are definitely the prettiest-i feel like chameleon is going to be very versatile.  

and i was wondering if that was twinkle!  it's so pretty.  my mother's leaving for korea monday and i've actually put that on my list of products for her to pick up from duty free for me--all thanks to you .



cristalena56 said:


>



love the urban decay shadows-the colors look so pretty!


----------



## claireZk

I'm just doing attachments today-- I'm too lazy to mess with Photobucket 

I got a slightly better pic of strawbaby this time! 

If you want to know what any of the other colors are, feel free to ask.  Like I said, I'm feeling lazy today!


----------



## PrincessMe

Claire do you know the name of this pigment? its so pretty!! how do you use it?all over lid or just to highlite? TIA


----------



## claireZk

^ The MAC pigment is Naked.  The one next to it is Bourjois Suivez mon Regarde in Pepite en Or.  Naked works all over the lid (that's how I used it the other day), as a highlight or mixed into foundation or powder for an all over glow.  Strangely, it looks a little orange on my lids, but it doesn't look orange on my face.  It's pretty but I wish it was a tiny bit more glittery.  The gold Bourjois pigment I use on the inner corner of my eyes almost everyday.  I honestly like it more than the MAC one :shame:


----------



## Divyaangana

So I was running too late this morning and couldn't take pics....but here it is for the day.

My " I woke up 30 minutes too late and still had to look presentable for customers" look

Face:
Bare Essentials Foundation in Medium
Bare Essentials Mineral Veil
MAC Blush in Springsheen
Benefit Georgia (all over face)

Eyes:
Two Faced Shadow Insurance
MAC Eyeshadow in Fake (as base)
MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in Mercurial (all over lid)
Shu Uemura FiberXtension Mascara in Black

Lips:
MAC Lustreglass in Love Nectar


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ wow thanks for the tips! i have to try that..mixing it with foundation! sounds awesome!!

today I wore

eyes:
MAC bronze e/s
MAC Nylon e/s

Face:
Scott Barnes foundation
MAC Moisturecover concealer
AV Powder
NARS Orgasm Bluch
MAC Beauty Powder

Lips:
MAC Smile
Chanel Nude Liner
NARS Turkish Delite


----------



## vlwoo

*jc, claire, divyaangana, *and *princessme*--gorgeous, ladies!
*divyaangana*--how do you like  MAC Blush in Springsheen?  I've been thinking about picking it up after reading all the good reviews on MUA  Arghhh--between tPF and MUA, I'm B-R-O-K-E!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i was just going to ask the same question!  i saw the review for springsheen on MUA today and was curious .


----------



## Divyaangana

vlwoo said:


> *jc, claire, divyaangana, *and *princessme*--gorgeous, ladies!
> *divyaangana*--how do you like  MAC Blush in Springsheen?  I've been thinking about picking it up after reading all the good reviews on MUA  Arghhh--between tPF and MUA, I'm B-R-O-K-E!!



I LOVE IT! I bought it on a whim a few weeks ago and there hasn't been a single day so far that I haven't worn it! It's definitely become a HG for me. It seems to be a blush that works on a ton of different skin tones as well. I've been letting my 3 room mates play around in my makeup lately and they have all given it a test run and it looks phenomenal on all of us. And we all have vastly differing skin tones ranging from super pale to deep olive.


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ wow thanks for the tips! i have to try that..mixing it with foundation! sounds awesome!!
> 
> today I wore
> 
> eyes:
> MAC bronze e/s
> MAC Nylon e/s
> 
> Face:
> Scott Barnes foundation
> MAC Moisturecover concealer
> AV Powder
> NARS Orgasm Bluch
> MAC Beauty Powder
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Smile
> Chanel Nude Liner
> NARS Turkish Delite



*princess* are you using the scott barnes cream foundation that comes in the little compact?  how do you like it?  i'd been curious about it but never quite got around to purchasing it.



Divyaangana said:


> I LOVE IT! I bought it on a whim a few weeks ago and there hasn't been a single day so far that I haven't worn it! It's definitely become a HG for me. It seems to be a blush that works on a ton of different skin tones as well. I've been letting my 3 room mates play around in my makeup lately and they have all given it a test run and it looks phenomenal on all of us. And we all have vastly differing skin tones ranging from super pale to deep olive.



it sounds great-i'll definitely have to check it out!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> *princess* are you using the scott barnes cream foundation that comes in the little compact? how do you like it? i'd been curious about it but never quite got around to purchasing it.


 
yes it is , i'm not sure..i dont really _love_ it..i bought it and now use it to save my favs, 
like la mer & mac, from going


----------



## jc2239

^^ i guess i'll hold off on purchasing this one then .  i just broke open my new jar of la mer foundation and was playing with it on my hand (i know what a waste! ush--i'd really forgotten what a beautiful glow it gives your skin.  



*Today: *nothing special as I was running around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to get my mother to the airport on time 

*Face:*

Kiehl's Tinted Moisturizer







*Lips:

*the same Laneige lipstick and Enprani gloss from a few days back-i rooted around in my purse and those were what i came up with  (no time for new photos today so i'm recycling-sorry )


----------



## PrincessMe

Omg today I tried my la mer tinted moisturizer...I'm not sure of the exact name ill look as soon as I get home...but it is absolutely amazing!! 
I'm  seriously glowing! I didn't even want to use it bc lately I've been obsessed with total coverage & the la mer fluid seemed so sheer...but it unbelievable! If u want glow, u have to try this!! 
This is my  first mobile post btw!! 

Ok so today I'm wearing 
Face: 
La mer tinted moisturizer
AV dazzel blush
Eyes:
MAC Jardin Aires Pigment
MAC Bronze e/s
MAC  Brown eye liner
Lips:
Chanel nude liner
MAC Smile


----------



## PrincessMe

As seen in Lucky magazine (April 2008 issue, p190), InStyle magazine (July 2007 issue, p167), and in Elle magazine (August 2007 issue, p168).

*Protect the skin from damaging UVA/UVB rays and add a touch of color for a smooth, even finish.*

&#8226; Absorbs instantly to provide broad spectrum protection for daily use. 
&#8226; Smoothes and evens skin's appearance. 
&#8226; Gemstones absorb light energy, transforming it into beneficial green light to enhance anti-oxidant activity. 
&#8226; Photonic spheres redirect and diffuse light. 
&#8226; Light-reactive seaweeds bind moisture to the skin, preventing dehydration. 
&#8226; Worn over Crème de la Mer, The SPF 18 Fluid Tint acts as a generator, actually boosting its efficacy. 
&#8226; 1.7-ounce tube. 
    	THis is it  it really does all of this.. my skin looks amazing today!!


----------



## miss gucci

so..
face:
Dior Forever liquid foundation




Dior ''flower blossom'' compact






*Dior 'DiorSkin Forever' Extreme Fix Powder *




eyes
Dior black out



Dior 5 eyeshadow(earth reflection)




Dior liquid eyeliner(black)


----------



## PrincessMe

^^The flower compact is so pretty


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> Omg today I tried my la mer tinted moisturizer...I'm not sure of the exact name ill look as soon as I get home...but it is absolutely amazing!!
> I'm  seriously glowing! I didn't even want to use it bc lately I've been obsessed with total coverage & the la mer fluid seemed so sheer...but it unbelievable! If u want glow, u have to try this!!
> This is my  first mobile post btw!!



congrats on your first mobile post! 

i've never felt inclined to check out la mer's tinted moisturizer as it always seemed so sheer, but i'm headed to bergdorf on wednesday so will definitely have to stop by the counter to try this.  if i like it it's definitely on my list of products to purchase during the $25 off $100 event!  



miss gucci said:


> Dior ''flower blossom'' compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dior 'DiorSkin Forever' Extreme Fix Powder *



i love the flower compact as well!  i'm guilty of sticking my finger in every single one i passed at department stores .  and i've heard such great things about the powder-i'm just waiting to use up my la mer powder (not going to happen-the thing's huge!!) so i can try it out.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

jc2239 said:


> thanks so much!  somehow i completely missed your post-so sorry!
> 
> the two lip colors were both gifts with purchases, and i thought i'd test them out today .  the lipstick is clinique color surge in bronze star which looks very scary in the tube (dark brown/beige with reddish tones) but is actually very pretty and rather sheer once on.  i can't quite put my finger on what color it is though-it looks different under different lighting conditions.  the gloss is a lancome juicy tube in pink horizon, and again it's very different from my usual color but i really love it.  it's a rosy/mauve color with threads of gold running through it and looks beautiful on.



 oh dont worry sweety dont worry. Sorry for replying late. 

You are right it does look scary on the tube...but you just gave me the courage to go out there and check out the brown shades!! 

Its divine, and looks great on your lips!!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Face
Morning glow moisturizer
Rimmel fix and perfect primer
MUFE mat velvet + foundation
Almay pressed powder for oily skin
MAC well dressed blush
MAC alpha girl beauty powder
Clinique shimmering tones powder in pink

Eyes
Annabelle black liquid liner
Clinique high definition mascara

Lips
NYC lipbalm in passionfruit
Benefit lovely lip shaping kit
Stilla CC in lillium
Clinique full potential lipgloss in a sheer pink colour


----------



## jc2239

^^ *simplyelegant* your looks sounds really pretty and polished!



.::Charisma::. said:


> oh dont worry sweety dont worry. Sorry for replying late.
> 
> You are right it does look scary on the tube...but you just gave me the courage to go out there and check out the brown shades!!
> 
> Its divine, and looks great on your lips!!



thanks again you're so sweet!   i'm slowly starting to realize that a lot of shades i'm not drawn to in the tube actually look quite amazing on.


*Today:  

Face:

*Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer (i'd forgotten i had this-it looks crusty because i dip my 187 brush in there which causes little upraised dots), Everyday Minerals blush in Chit Chat 





*

Eyes:

*Dior palette, Max Factor Lash Perfection (not posting a photo today because my photos always looks the same ush







*Lips:*






Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang 







and everything together (ignore all the crud on the dior palette :shame:


----------



## claireZk

^ Those are my kind of colors!  I love it!


----------



## claireZk

TODAY

face: UII primer, Tarte Peaches and Cream, Bourjois Illuminating Concealer Pen

eyes:





not pictured, UII Fade Not Crease Not eyeshadow base






This mascara is purple btw! 

lips and cheeks:


----------



## jc2239

^^ i really love all the shimmer today-so beautiful!    i'd love to know what eyeshadow that is (in the little compact), and is the blush sassed up? 

my look today (well the eyes at least) was inspired by that photo you posted in the thread on asian eye make-up .


----------



## miss gucci

miss gucci said:


> so..
> face:
> Dior Forever liquid foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior ''flower blossom'' compact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dior 'DiorSkin Forever' Extreme Fix Powder *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyes
> Dior black out
> 
> 
> 
> Dior 5 eyeshadow(earth reflection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior liquid eyeliner(black)


 
today same like yesterday....


----------



## miss gucci

jc2239 said:


> i love the flower compact as well! i'm guilty of sticking my finger in every single one.... and i've heard such great things about the powder-i'm just waiting to use up my la mer powder (not going to happen-the thing's huge!!) so i can try it out.


 

yeah i'm feeling guilty every time is well..but is so pretty on face too.
and that fixing powder is fabolous....


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i really love all the shimmer today-so beautiful!    i'd love to know what eyeshadow that is (in the little compact), and is the blush sassed up?
> 
> my look today (well the eyes at least) was inspired by that photo you posted in the thread on asian eye make-up .



Thanks! I was actually inspired by your shimmery pink FOTDs! 

The blush is Sassed Up, the eyeshadows in the compact are Trish McEvoy Eye Definers in Blackberry Granite (that's the purpley one I'm wearing today) and Midnight Diamond.  Those are the ones I got during my bad experience at Saks, so they kind of have bad karma to me (I know that probably sounds stupid)... but I'm learning to love them, because they _are_ pretty!


----------



## jc2239

^^ oh boo i remember that .  i've been drawn to a few trish products but after the bad experience i had as well i tend to avoid their counters .  but those shadows look really beautiful on you!


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^ oh boo i remember that .  i've been drawn to a few trish products but after the bad experience i had as well i tend to avoid their counters .  but *those shadows look really beautiful on you!*


Thank you!

I decided that if I ever want TM makeup in the future, I'm going to Nordstrom, because their set-up is more open and friendly.  It's easier to go from counter to counter there and not get trapped 

I only have on TM Blackberry Granite in the outer corners and then inner/middle has UD Metal Sheen in Big Ticket.  It's a pain to apply, because it's kind of a cross between a cream and a powder, but I love the way it comes out.


----------



## PrincessMe

Gorgeous!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thank you!


----------



## Tracy

everyone looks so pretty today!

claire~~what happened to priin?? i miss her posts.......


----------



## jc2239

^^ i've been wondering the same thing.  she hasn't posted anywhere in awhile.


----------



## claireZk

I miss her too! I don't really know what happened to her


----------



## cristalena56

my urban decay in grind, smog, and chopper, its blended more throughout the day, oh well  i have a full face pic but i think its ugly so not posting it


----------



## miss gucci

i was wondering where is she too??...
claire do u have a new avatar??


----------



## miss gucci

why?don't be shy..i want to see u..


----------



## claireZk

cristalena56 said:


> my urban decay in grind, smog, and chopper, its blended more throughout the day, oh well  i have a full face pic but i think its ugly so not posting it


I love that!  Do you have on a lighter liner or is that shadow?  You should post your face! 


miss gucci said:


> claire do u have a new avatar??


LOL, just as a joke for today.  I'm changing it tomorrow


----------



## cristalena56

just shadow! haha i hate close up pics of me  they are scary trust me!  today isnt a pretty day... hahaahaha


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> my urban decay in grind, smog, and chopper, its blended more throughout the day, oh well  i have a full face pic but i think its ugly so not posting it



post post post!!


----------



## miss gucci

post your picture we want to see u......
oh yeah today is a 1.st april...joke day...lol


----------



## SimplyElegant

jc2239 said:


> ^^ *simplyelegant* your looks sounds really pretty and polished!


Thanks.

How do you like the Kevyn Aucoin sensual skin enhancer? Is it worth it? I wanted to try it but I'd have to order online.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i was actually planning on reviewing it at some point for *claire*'s review thread .  i purchased mine online from victoria's secret when it was on sale so it was ridiculously cheap, but the only places i've seen them in person are at c.o. bigelow, henri bendel's, and bergdorf.  

i know some people think it's a little pricey for a tiny jar that seems to have no product in it (IRL the container is about the size of one of my MAC paint pots-which is why i tend to forget i have it), but in terms of value for your money it's completely worth it.  i pretty much have the same amount left as when i got it, because you really need only the tiniest bit to cover your entire face--literally a pinhead-sized drop will pretty much cover your whole face.  

as for the actual product, it's a bit difficult to use.  it's very very pigmented and thick, so most people find it easiest to mix it with a moisturizer or a primer in order to make it more spreadable.  sometimes i'll take a tiny dot, mix it smashbox primer and use it that way.  but lately i've been using it with my MAC 187 brush and it's been amazing!  i just dab my 187 brush once over the top of the foundation, stipple onto my face and that amount is enough to get full coverage on my entire face.  i'll definitely be using this more as it gives my skin a china-doll like flawless finish .

i'm actually going to pop over to claire's thread now to review this if you want to read it!


----------



## vlwoo

Divyaangana said:


> I LOVE IT! I bought it on a whim a few weeks ago and there hasn't been a single day so far that I haven't worn it! It's definitely become a HG for me. It seems to be a blush that works on a ton of different skin tones as well. I've been letting my 3 room mates play around in my makeup lately and they have all given it a test run and it looks phenomenal on all of us. And we all have vastly differing skin tones ranging from super pale to deep olive.


Sorry for the late post *D*--thanks for the info on Springsheen 
_*Everyone looks gorgeous today*_ 
*Claire*--that Sassed up looks so yummy in your picture.  I'm totally kicking myself for not buying it.  I wonder if they still have it available?


----------



## jc2239

^^ 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2970743...sed+up+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templat...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY27301&PRODUCT_ID=PROD12690

and i've seen it at a bunch of MAC counters!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i was actually planning on reviewing it at some point for *claire*'s review thread . i purchased mine online from victoria's secret when it was on sale so it was ridiculously cheap, but the only places i've seen them in person are at c.o. bigelow, henri bendel's, and bergdorf.
> 
> i know some people think it's a little pricey for a tiny jar that seems to have no product in it (IRL the container is about the size of one of my MAC paint pots-which is why i tend to forget i have it), but in terms of value for your money it's completely worth it. i pretty much have the same amount left as when i got it, because you really need only the tiniest bit to cover your entire face--literally a pinhead-sized drop will pretty much cover your whole face.
> 
> as for the actual product, it's a bit difficult to use. it's very very pigmented and thick, so most people find it easiest to mix it with a moisturizer or a primer in order to make it more spreadable. sometimes i'll take a tiny dot, mix it smashbox primer and use it that way. but lately i've been using it with my MAC 187 brush and it's been amazing! i just dab my 187 brush once over the top of the foundation, stipple onto my face and that amount is enough to get full coverage on my entire face. i'll definitely be using this more as it gives my skin a china-doll like flawless finish .
> 
> i'm actually going to pop over to claire's thread now to review this if you want to read it!


wow i have to try this ...sounds amazing!!


----------



## claireZk

vlwoo said:


> *Claire*--that Sassed up looks so yummy in your picture.  I'm totally kicking myself for not buying it.  I wonder if they still have it available?


 It's gorgeous!  I just got mine a couple weeks ago and I've seen it a few places since then.  It's a little peachier IRL than it looks in the pic and veeeery glittery, but it gives cheeks a nice dewy shine.  I love it!


----------



## cristalena56

ooo i should try that mascara, love your eye shadow today claire! i showed claire my pic :shame:


----------



## claireZk

cristalena56 said:


> ooo i should try that mascara, love your eye shadow today claire! i showed claire my pic :shame:


Thanks Bethy! 
You talking about my purple mascara?  You should try it!  It's Almay Intense I-color mascara in purple amethyst.  I want to try the green one too, and maybe the bronze one.  I might buy the black one too, just for the heck of it! I really like it


----------



## cristalena56

yeah, is it sold at walgreens, or walmart, or target?


----------



## claireZk

^ Yep, I think they have it at all those places!  It's the "new and improved" one with the orange bristle brush.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

OUT OF TOPIC BUT:

Cristalena56 and ClaireZK - You guys tend to confused me a lot with your avatars... lol...

I keep wondering why is that person writing to herself then i realize its two different people lol.


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL that was the point.  It was an April Fools joke.  There was 8-10 of us who used that avatar yesterday


----------



## .::Charisma::.

* LOL !! Well great job it did the trick !! LOL*


----------



## SimplyElegant

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i was actually planning on reviewing it at some point for *claire*'s review thread . i purchased mine online from victoria's secret when it was on sale so it was ridiculously cheap, but the only places i've seen them in person are at c.o. bigelow, henri bendel's, and bergdorf.
> 
> i know some people think it's a little pricey for a tiny jar that seems to have no product in it (IRL the container is about the size of one of my MAC paint pots-which is why i tend to forget i have it), but in terms of value for your money it's completely worth it. i pretty much have the same amount left as when i got it, because you really need only the tiniest bit to cover your entire face--literally a pinhead-sized drop will pretty much cover your whole face.
> 
> as for the actual product, it's a bit difficult to use. it's very very pigmented and thick, so most people find it easiest to mix it with a moisturizer or a primer in order to make it more spreadable. sometimes i'll take a tiny dot, mix it smashbox primer and use it that way. but lately i've been using it with my MAC 187 brush and it's been amazing! i just dab my 187 brush once over the top of the foundation, stipple onto my face and that amount is enough to get full coverage on my entire face. i'll definitely be using this more as it gives my skin a china-doll like flawless finish .
> 
> i'm actually going to pop over to claire's thread now to review this if you want to read it!


Thanks for the review, it sounds really good. I have a concealer similar to that consistency so I don't think I'll have a hard time blending it.


----------



## vlwoo

claireZk said:


> It's gorgeous! I just got mine a couple weeks ago and I've seen it a few places since then. It's a little peachier IRL than it looks in the pic and veeeery glittery, but it gives cheeks a nice dewy shine. I love it!


Thanks *Claire *and *jc*--I'll definitely check it out.  I've been officially enabled ush:


----------



## Tracy

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i've been wondering the same thing. she hasn't posted anywhere in awhile.


 


claireZk said:


> I miss her too! I don't really know what happened to her


 

i hope she's OK.


----------



## jc2239

i stopped by the chanel counter at bergdorf today and spent a small fortune .  i'm still not sure if i need all the crap i picked up but oh well .

here's what i started out wearing this morning:








and here's what i came back from bergdorf with (it looked much better earlier in the day-it's been through a lot ).  the colors are very different form what i'd normally use but i think they'll grow on me.






don't mind the hideous eyelashes.  i tried out a new mascara at bergdorf and it was terrible!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I love those colors! are they the new Chanel ?


----------



## jc2239

^^ yes--i'm wearing the vert bronze eyeliner and the khaki eyeshadow from the summer collection (and some other stuff i can't remember anymore), as well as the gazelle gloss which isn't shown.  i usually try to avoid greens as they tend to make me look like a hooker , but these are really beautiful.  when the chanel MA suggested the khakis i kind of winced since i'd been eyeing the pinks/purples, but i'm really glad i tried these.

and thanks for making me feel better about my purchases!


----------



## claireZk

I LOVE today's eyes!


----------



## PrincessMe

i want to purchase some green shades too..ive been so inspired lately to do a  green eye! I also just bought the Sensual Skin enhancer online..jc, your turning me into a makeup addict!! lol

today i finally captured the bronzey eye ive been trying to create for so long..but finally i did it  it was all about the right  blending & brushes ... my camera battery died ..i have to take pics somehow..Im so happy!! i cant believe i finally got it right

today i used:
Eyes:

MAC Pink bronze pigment ( I love this so much, i owe it to you jc!!)
MAC Pearle cream base
MAC Woodwinked e/s
UD Midnight Cowboy 
MAC brown eyeliner
AV brown chubby stick


Face:
La Mer Fluid Tint
La Mer foundation
No name brand powder
NARS Orgasm
MAC Beauty Powder
AV Bronzer

Lips:
MAC Smile
Chanel Nude Lipliner


----------



## miss gucci

today"
eyes:

Mac vanilla pigment 
Mac rice paper
Mac swiss chocolate
Mac bronze
Dior liquid eyeliner (black)

Face:
Dior Forever liquid foundation
Dior blush(hottest pink)
Dior fixing powder

lips:
Helena rubinstein lipgloss


----------



## PrincessMe

^^oh i gotta go investigate what swiss chocolate looks like its sounds so nice!!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I LOVE today's eyes!



thanks!  





PrincessMe said:


> i want to purchase some green shades too..ive been so inspired lately to do a  green eye! I also just bought the Sensual Skin enhancer online..jc, your turning me into a makeup addict!! lol
> 
> today i finally captured the bronzey eye ive been trying to create for so long..but finally i did it  it was all about the right  blending & brushes ... my camera battery died ..i have to take pics somehow..Im so happy!! i cant believe i finally got it right
> 
> today i used:
> Eyes:
> 
> MAC Pink bronze pigment ( I love this so much, i owe it to you jc!!)
> MAC Pearle cream base
> MAC Woodwinked e/s
> UD Midnight Cowboy
> MAC brown eyeliner
> AV brown chubby stick
> 
> 
> Face:
> La Mer Fluid Tint
> La Mer foundation
> No name brand powder
> NARS Orgasm
> MAC Beauty Powder
> AV Bronzer
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Smile
> Chanel Nude Lipliner



i'm really feeling the greens since the chanel counter.  and i'm so glad you're loving the whole pink look!!    booo about your camera battery dying-i would've loved to see today's look it sounds beautiful.  

i really hope you like the sensual skin enhancer!  a lot of people use it as a concealer or a highlighter-because it's so pigmented it's really versatile.  i actually took a few uses for me to really learn to appreciate it, but now i love it!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Face
Morning glow moisturizer
Rimmel fix and perfect primer
MAC studio fix fluid
Almay pressed powder
MAC alpha girl beauty powder

Eyes
Clinique high definition mascara

Lips
NYC lipbalm


----------



## Couture Dreams

*So today...*






* Face:



* Keihls Brightening Botanical Moisture Fluid (best moisturizer ever)
Chanel Pro Lumiere Correcteur in Medium Deep (concealer)
Chanel Mat Lumiere in Beige (liquid foundation)
Chanel Pudre Universelle Libre in Nautrel (loose powder)

* Cheeks:*
Chanel Irreelle Soleil in Toundra (bronzer)
*
Eyes:



* Chanel Quad in Spices
Chanel Inimitable in Black

* Lips:*
Chapstick
.. but will apply Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

*The overall look...







i dont know why the picture wont rotate... cause its rotated and resized in my photobucket.. sorry

*


----------



## miss gucci

Couture dreams:
u look pretty today...


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^ WoW you look Stunning!! love the colors, esp the Glossimer!


----------



## claireZk

TODAY

Face- Covergirl Clean Fragrance Free Foundation, Cargo Bronzer 





Eyes- Pop Smoky Eye Palette (olive green and taupe colors), MAC pigment in Naked, Splash Eye Sparkle in French Vanilla, UD liquid liner in Smog, Avon Supershock mascara








Cheeks and Lips- NARS Orgasm blush, Tokidoki for Smashbox in Dolcissima


----------



## cristalena56

umm lets se clinique perfectly real make up, sephora waterproof black eye liner, this grey shadow from some fairy make up pallete i have?, then i used some revlon red lipgloss mixed with this bonnebell berry lipgloss to get the shade i was wanting  oh and clinique mascara


----------



## SimplyElegant

Face
Morning glow moisturizer
Rimmel fix and perfect primer
MAC studio fix fluid
Almay pressed powder
MAC well dressed and trace gold blushes

Eyes
MUFE lift concealer
MAC eyeshadows- remotely grey, retrospeck, mulch
Clinique light peach eyeshadow
Annabelle smoothliner in brown
Clinique high definition mascara

Lips
NYC lipbalm
Benefit lovely lip shaping kit
Stila CC in lillium


----------



## jc2239

*couture dreams* you look gorgeous!

no FOTD's for me lately because my dog's been sick


----------



## Couture Dreams

^^ thanks

awww poor doggy.


----------



## PrincessMe

oh no jc hope ur dog feels better


----------



## jc2239

Couture Dreams said:


> awww poor doggy.





PrincessMe said:


> oh no jc hope ur dog feels better



she's doing a lot better now!  i'm sure she felt all the good karma coming her way .


----------



## itsnicole

La Roche Posay Toleriane Facial Fluid
Armani Fluid Master Primer
Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation (just got this over the weekend, and it has replaced my Armani foundation... absolutely in love with this!)
Shu Eumura Loose Powder
Anastasia Clear Brow Gel
DiorShow Waterproof Mascara
Chanel Glossimer in Wonderland

Not much time in the morning during the work week, so this is pretty much my makeup routine during the week.


----------



## itsnicole

*Couture Dreams*, you look beautiful!


----------



## cristalena56

hmm today its clinique perfectly real make up, clinique double lash mascara, revlon bronze eyeliner, bonne belle bronzer, and isadora eye shadow.. i think im going to wear my mary kay lipstick.. haven't decided yet, thats all i have left to do... my eye looks weird in pic  ehhh.. dont know if i like these colors oh well


----------



## jc2239

*Today:*

*
Face:

*Tarte Peaches & Cream foundation; SK-II 25th Anniversary Compact (i love this--it's embedded with swarovski crystals and has the most beautiful detailing)







*Eyes:*









I decided to go for something a little different from my usual look-Nars and Lumiere shadows; YSL mascara (sorry for the crooked photos-was in a rush)






*
Lips:






*My lips look funny in the photo and the color's actually much more vibrant IRL-I used Chanel's long-lasting lipcolor in Tourmaline.  One end's the lipcolor, the other end is a conditioning gloss.  I actually decided I didn't like the color with the eyes but it was kinda stuck on by then.


----------



## Neptune

Here's what I'm wearing today....

Face
* Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer, SPF 15
* Neutrogena Sunblock, Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch SPF45
*  Physicians Formula Mineral Wear Pressed Powder: Translucent Light 

Cheek
* MAC Strada (contour)
* Too Faced "The New Romantic Make-Up Collection" - Peacock Palette (blush color)

Eyes:
* UDPP
* Too Faced "The New Romantic Make-Up Collection" - Peacock Palette. (all 3 e/s colors in the palette)
* MAC Fluidline, Blacktrack
* MAC Heatherette Dual edge pencil...Pop Blue on lower lash
* Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara

Lips
* MAC Heatherette: Lollipop Loving lipstick
* MAC Heatherette: Starlet Kiss Lipgloss


----------



## jc2239

Neptune said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today....
> 
> Face
> * Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer, SPF 15
> * Neutrogena Sunblock, Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch SPF45
> * Physicians Formula Mineral Wear Pressed Powder: Translucent Light
> 
> Cheek
> * MAC Strada (contour)
> * Too Faced "The New Romantic Make-Up Collection" - Peacock Palette (blush color)
> 
> Eyes:
> * UDPP
> * Too Faced "The New Romantic Make-Up Collection" - Peacock Palette. (all 3 e/s colors in the palette)
> * MAC Fluidline, Blacktrack
> * MAC Heatherette Dual edge pencil...Pop Blue on lower lash
> * Too Faced Lash Injection Mascara
> 
> Lips
> * MAC Heatherette: Lollipop Loving lipstick
> * MAC Heatherette: Starlet Kiss Lipgloss



^^ i love everything single thing about your look!


----------



## Neptune

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i love everything single thing about your look!



:shame: Thank you. It's brighter than I would normally wear, especially the lip color, but I was in the Spring mood and thought I'd try something to match that.


----------



## PrincessMe

Today i went bonkers with my MU!! 
eyes:
MAC paint pot rubenesque
MAC woodwinked
MAC bronze pigment
MAC tan pigment
MAC Nylon e/s
MAC zoom mascara

Face:
La Mer Fluid Tint
Cleau du Peau Concealer
La Mer Foundation
MAC Skinfinish Powder
MAC  Heatherette Alpha Girl
AV Dazzel

Lips:
MAC Angel
NARS Turkish Delite

Sort of Same as always yet somehow seemed so diffrent


----------



## jc2239

^^ i don't own any MAC pigments but i'm really curious about tan as it sounds like it'd be a beautiful neutral.  i'd love to see what this looks like on!  and i've also been watching the MAC pigment pressing tutorial videos so i might buy a few pigments and press them into eyeshadow pans .


----------



## vlwoo

Oooohhh!  Everyone looks so pretty today!  Love the bright colors *Neptune *


----------



## Neptune

vlwoo said:


> Oooohhh!  Everyone looks so pretty today!  Love the bright colors *Neptune *



Thank you vlwoo


----------



## harlem_cutie

*Neptune* I love that your skin is so glowing. Great use of color!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Couture Dreams said:


> *So today...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Face:*
> 
> 
> 
> Keihls Brightening Botanical Moisture Fluid (best moisturizer ever)
> Chanel Pro Lumiere Correcteur in Medium Deep (concealer)
> Chanel Mat Lumiere in Beige (liquid foundation)
> Chanel Pudre Universelle Libre in Nautrel (loose powder)
> 
> *Cheeks:*
> Chanel Irreelle Soleil in Toundra (bronzer)
> 
> *Eyes:*
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Quad in Spices
> Chanel Inimitable in Black
> 
> *Lips:*
> Chapstick
> .. but will apply Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle
> 
> *The overall look...*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *i dont know why the picture wont rotate... cause its rotated and resized in my photobucket.. sorry*


WOW....Your beautiful!!


----------



## jc2239

decided to have a little fun today so i did separate looks for day and night :

*this morning:*








*
this evening:*
SO said this look was scary and he didn't like it


----------



## Couturegrl

^^^^  LOVE both looks, especially the evening look! What makeup did you use?!


----------



## Couturegrl

Today I am wearing very natural makeup:

Kiehl's Ultra Tinted Moisturizer in Light
MAC Select Concealer in NW20
Chanel Pressed Powder in Clair
VS Heidi Klum Limited Edition Lipstick and Gloss  (very sheer nude/tan with sparkle)
MAC light tan glitter pencil in waterline of lower eyelash
CoverGirl mascara (the one in the orange tube)
MAC pigment in Jardin Aires on lid
Smashbox Brow Tech
Benefit Dandelion and Dallas as blush/bronzer


----------



## miss gucci

today:
faceior sculp liquid foundation




Dior flower blossom




eyes:
Dior 5 eyeshadowspink idol)




dior liquid eyeliner



Diorshow black out mascara:


----------



## miss gucci

lips: Dior addict high shine lipstick(backstage pink)


----------



## jc2239

Couturegrl said:


> ^^^^  LOVE both looks, especially the evening look! What makeup did you use?!



thanks!  

For the day look I used:
Lumiere eyeshadows in Beautiful and Wicked
Chanel liner
random drugstore mascara I had lying around 
Dior nude/beige lipstick (don't remember the name)
Nars Orgasm lipgloss 

For the evening look I washed everything off and started over using:
MAC Big T eyeshadow 
Nars Flight eyeshadow
random falsies I had lying around 
MAC lustreglass in Flusterose 

the evening look was done using all borrowed products (other than the falsies of course ).  not my usual colors but i really like them.


----------



## Neptune

harlem_cutie said:


> *Neptune* I love that your skin is so glowing. Great use of color!



Thanks so much


----------



## cristalena56

jc2239 said:


> decided to have a little fun today so i did separate looks for day and night :
> 
> *this morning:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this evening:*
> SO said this look was scary and he didn't like it


pfffft, the 2nd one is cute!! i like both looks!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ OMG I cant believe it! the second one is gorgeous!! my dh says things like that to me sometimes too ..he says he doesnt want other guys staring at me, when it comes down to it..that might have subconciously been his reasoning bc you look HOT!!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i don't own any MAC pigments but i'm really curious about tan as it sounds like it'd be a beautiful neutral. i'd love to see what this looks like on! and i've also been watching the MAC pigment pressing tutorial videos so i might buy a few pigments and press them into eyeshadow pans .


 
That sounds like such a great idea! ive seen those videos but thought i couldnt do it..maybe i should try?? I love Tan! i finally found my camera charger so next time i do my makeup I'll take a pic 



Couturegrl said:


> ^^^^ LOVE both looks, especially the evening look! What makeup did you use?!


ITA I love your second look..i want to buy the colors!!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> pfffft, the 2nd one is cute!! i like both looks!



thanks so much!  this thread inspires me to try different looks!



PrincessMe said:


> ^^ OMG I cant believe it! the second one is gorgeous!! my dh says things like that to me sometimes too ..he says he doesnt want other guys staring at me, when it comes down to it..that might have subconciously been his reasoning bc you look HOT!!



thanks *princess*!  i was a bit  because i'd been really excited to show him the look and his reaction was less than favorable-sometimes men just need to be given a good smack.



PrincessMe said:


> That sounds like such a great idea! ive seen those videos but thought i couldnt do it..maybe i should try?? I love Tan! i finally found my camera charger so next time i do my makeup I'll take a pic
> 
> 
> ITA I love your second look..i want to buy the colors!!



i can't wait to see the pic using tan!  and if i can press it into eyeshadow pans that i can pop into the mac palettes, it'd be oh so easy to use .  

now that you're into the pinks i think your next eyeshadow foray should be into the world of blues!!


----------



## peach.

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ OMG I cant believe it! the second one is gorgeous!! my dh says things like that to me sometimes too ..he says he doesnt want other guys staring at me, when it comes down to it..that might have subconciously been his reasoning bc you look HOT!!



Yes! I would have your SO because that's a really hot look! I love it!


----------



## jc2239

^^ *peach* we posted at the same time!   i'm so glad there are people who like the look!!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> i can't wait to see the pic using tan! and if i can press it into eyeshadow pans that i can pop into the mac palettes, it'd be oh so easy to use .
> 
> now that you're into the pinks i think your next eyeshadow foray should be into the world of blues!!


 
OMG Your such an enabler...I LOVE IT  LOL

such a great idea about the palette..Im off to investigate further you've turned me into such an addict,,and I lOVE iT!! lol


----------



## Couturegrl

jc2239 said:


> thanks!
> 
> For the day look I used:
> Lumiere eyeshadows in Beautiful and Wicked
> Chanel liner
> random drugstore mascara I had lying around
> Dior nude/beige lipstick (don't remember the name)
> Nars Orgasm lipgloss
> 
> For the evening look I washed everything off and started over using:
> MAC Big T eyeshadow
> Nars Flight eyeshadow
> * random falsies I had lying around *
> MAC lustreglass in Flusterose
> 
> the evening look was done using all borrowed products (other than the falsies of course ).  not my usual colors but i really like them.



Do you know what brand they are? They look *perfect*-- not too CRAZY but lots of drama!!


----------



## Couturegrl

OK so today I am wearing:

Kiehl's TM
Chanel Pressed Powder
MAC Select Concealer
Tarte "Dollface" as blush
MAC eyeshadow in "Mercurial"
Neutrogena Healthy Lash Mascara (its OK)
Chanel lipstick in Pink Ballerina
MAC Heatherette Lipgloss in "Style Minx"
Smashbox Brow Tech
MAC eyeliner in "Fascinating" (at least I think thats the name...it is pure white and I wear it on the watermark of my lower lash line)


----------



## PrincessMe

Couturegrl said:


> They look *perfect*-- not too CRAZY but lots of drama!!


 
ITA your MU sounds gorgeous today too Couture!!


----------



## Couturegrl

^Thanks! During the week, my makeup look is pretty natural since I work in an office environment...but on the weekend I love playing around with bolder makeup looks!!!


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> OMG Your such an enabler...I LOVE IT  LOL
> 
> such a great idea about the palette..Im off to investigate further you've turned me into such an addict,,and I lOVE iT!! lol







Couturegrl said:


> Do you know what brand they are? They look *perfect*-- not too CRAZY but lots of drama!!



thanks!    so they're really old and i don't think the exact style is made anymore, but they're by shu uemura.  they have similar styles available now, and all their falsies are beautiful and great quality--you should check them out!  

these MAC lashes look pretty similar to the ones i have


----------



## jc2239

just wanted to add that i'm off to bergdorf today for their gift card event to celebrate passing my MPRE's!!


----------



## Couturegrl

^Do you know what # the MAC lashes are?

**OK my FOTD is:

Kiehl's TM
Chanel Pressed Powder
MAC Select Concealer
MAC eyeshadow in 'Filament'
MAC white liner on lower watermark
MAC Pink Noveau lipstick
MAC Trifle lipgloss
NARS blush


----------



## jc2239

^^ they're just labeled as the "2 Lash" on the website.  HTH!!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> just wanted to add that i'm off to bergdorf today for their gift card event to celebrate passing my MPRE's!!


Congratulations!! Have Fun!@!


----------



## PrincessMe

I posted in the other thread but i figured id post again...

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC PP Painterly
MAC Woodwinked e/s
MAC Nylon e/s
MAC Tan pigment
MAC Zoom lash mascara
MAC Eye kohl smolder
Prestige Liquid Liner brown







Face:
Sensual Skin Enhancer
La Mer Fluid Tint
La Mer Forndation
MAC SkinFinish Powder
MAC Alpha Girl

Lips:
MAC Smile


----------



## vlwoo

jc2239 said:


> just wanted to add that i'm off to bergdorf today for their gift card event to celebrate passing my MPRE's!!


Congrats *jc*!!  What better way to reward yourself than a shopping spree at bergdorf's


----------



## itsnicole

I had some extra time this morning, so...
- Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation
- Shu Eumura Loose Powder
- MAC Shy Beauty Blush
- MAC Sassed Up Iridescent Powder
- Diorshow Mascara
- Anastasia Clear Brow Gel


----------



## Couturegrl

OK so this is quickly becoming my favorite thread!  

Today I'm wearing:

Philosophy Clear Present (or whatever their makeup primer is called!)
MAC foundation
MAC select concealer
MAC Paint Pot in "Otherworldly"
MAC eyeshadow in "Filament"
MAC lipstick in "Melrose Mood"
MAC lipgloss in "Starlet Kiss"
MAC Pigment (as blush!) in "Pink Pearl

Whew! Today was a MAC day!! LOL


----------



## Couturegrl

Oh and my CG mascara (in orange tube!) over MAC Prep+Prime for lashes


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> Congratulations!! Have Fun!@!



thanks *princess*!  it was a zoo-so many people!!



PrincessMe said:


> I posted in the other thread but i figured id post again...
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC PP Painterly
> MAC Woodwinked e/s
> MAC Nylon e/s
> MAC Tan pigment
> MAC Zoom lash mascara
> MAC Eye kohl smolder
> Prestige Liquid Liner brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face:
> Sensual Skin Enhancer
> La Mer Fluid Tint
> La Mer Forndation
> MAC SkinFinish Powder
> MAC Alpha Girl
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Smile



oooh that tan pigment looks really good on you!  

i tried out the fluid tint at bergdorf yesterday and you're right it does give a beautiful glow to your skin!



vlwoo said:


> Congrats *jc*!!  What better way to reward yourself than a shopping spree at bergdorf's



thanks *vl*!  any excuse to buy more cosmetics .



Couturegrl said:


> OK so this is quickly becoming my favorite thread!
> 
> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> Philosophy Clear Present (or whatever their makeup primer is called!)
> MAC foundation
> MAC select concealer
> MAC Paint Pot in "Otherworldly"
> MAC eyeshadow in "Filament"
> MAC lipstick in "Melrose Mood"
> MAC lipgloss in "Starlet Kiss"
> MAC Pigment (as blush!) in "Pink Pearl
> 
> Whew! Today was a MAC day!! LOL



i love all one-brand make-up days!


----------



## Couturegrl

^What can I say...I am a MAC junkie!

The MAC SA I usually go to, Kira, is so fun! She always has the BEST makeup on! I usually go in and just say "I want whats on your face!" LOL

She has given me some of the coolest ideas...like wearing the Pink Pearl pigment as a blush (over the studiofix strobe liquid, or whatever its called!)

It looks SO PRETTY!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Wow it sounds stunning!! i have to try that!!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> thanks *princess*! it was a zoo-so many people!!
> 
> oooh that tan pigment looks really good on you!
> 
> i tried out the fluid tint at bergdorf yesterday and you're right it does give a beautiful glow to your skin!


Thanks jc  I love fluid tint..at first when you put it on it looks like virtually nothing..
then all of sudden you  look in the mirroir and your GLOWING!! it really must be those light reflecting particles


----------



## jc2239

another fun green look to go with the warm weather


----------



## claireZk

^ What kind of lipstick is that J?  I love it!  I love the eyes, too.  I need to start using more color.  I am SOOoo boring! 

This is my EOTD from yesterday:





MF 2000 Calorie in black-brown (this is *many* coats, but seeing the pics I think it volumizes just as much as Diorshow!)
Revlon Colorstay liner in black-brown
Smashbox Endless Palette in warm
Splash pigment in french vanilla


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ What kind of lipstick is that J?  I love it!  I love the eyes, too.  I need to start using more color.  I am SOOoo boring!
> 
> This is my EOTD from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF 2000 Calorie in black-brown (this is *many* coats, but seeing the pics I think it volumizes just as much as Diorshow!)
> Revlon Colorstay liner in black-brown
> Smashbox Endless Palette in warm
> Splash pigment in french vanilla



your lashes do have amazing volume today!

on my lips i'm wearing chanel aqualumiere in waikiki and mac gloss in prrr.


----------



## claireZk

^ You're like the 3rd person this week who said they were wearing Prrr when I complimented their gloss!  I think I need to check it out!


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> another fun green look to go with the warm weather


oh I love this look jc  do you have faux lashes on??


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ You're like the 3rd person this week who said they were wearing Prrr when I complimented their gloss!  I think I need to check it out!



i've heard it's very popular as a wedding gloss!  it's great for a soft and natural look.



PrincessMe said:


> oh I love this look jc  do you have faux lashes on??



unfrotunately no *princess*.  i thought my eyelashes looked pretty strange today, but it was fine as i wasn't really planning on leaving the house-i used my YSL everlong, but it's completely dried out now and needs to be dumped .  

i'm so glad you like the color!  my mother told me that it looked like somebody had punched me in the eye .


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ ur lashes look so pretty!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks princess! 

here's yesterday's EOTD:


----------



## .::Charisma::.

B.E.A.U.T.F.U.L Girls !!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks!

i was reviewing something for my blog and taking photos so i thought i'd post one of them here even though it's not really a FOTD.  and yes i'm wearing two different colors of eyeshadow .


----------



## shoegal27

Today I did something different.  I wore Honey Lust on lid, my new favorite, and Silver ring on the crease.  Black liner, and loads of mascara.  I got so many compliments from my family members.  Love Love that Honey Lust.  Pack it on girls, with a wet brush.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Sounds Hot!! I got my Honesy Lust today, Shoe  im so excited to try it!!


----------



## PrincessMe

Today  had on a million diffrent e/s bc i was at Sephora & MAC experimenting
But basically it started out as 
MAC cream e/s base
MAC Tan pigment
MAC Bronze
MAC Honey Lust
MAC jardin Aires pigment
MAC Zoom lash


----------



## jc2239

^^ lol that happens to me all the time!  i'll be wearing make-up and then go to sephora and end up with like 50 eyeshadows and 4 different mascaras on!

how do you feel about the zoom lash?  i've heard good and bad things about it but the price is great so i've been wanting to try it.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^hmm idk..its better than average but not wow worthy


----------



## claireZk

The color got washed out by the flash, but it looked very colorful IRL (not as boring as usual)!  I swear! lol






eyes
Emerald Green color from Pop Smokey Eye palette
MAC pigment in Naked
UD liquid liners in Soot and Shattered
Bourjois Loose Shadow in White
Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black 
Almay Intense i-Color Mascara in Emerald Green

cheeks
MAC Heatherette BP in Alpha Girl

Lips
MAC Heatherette l/s in Lollipop Lovin
Tarte Gloss in Winnie


----------



## jc2239

^^ aww claire you're never boring!  i wish i could see the green lashes-everything sounds so pretty today!  especially loving the lip colors!

and as usual, i want to pluck off your lashes to make myself a set of falsies .


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks J  

I had spring fever!  I started out with winged black liner, Naked pigment and black mascara and it just looked soooo boring.  Then I remembered that I bought that green mascara and decided to add all those greens! 

I totally forgot to list:
UII eyeshadow base
EM foundation
Benefit You Rebel TM


----------



## PrincessMe

^^MG not boring at all!! your eyes are amazing!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks! 
face
Tarte Peaches and Cream foundation
Tarte Blushing Bride cheek stain

eyes
Eggplant color from Pop Smokey Eye palette
MAC pigment in Naked
UD liquid liner in Roach
Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Deep Auburn

lips
Chanel Glossimer in Praline











I wanted to try something really different today, not sure if I like it! lol


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Gorgeous!!


----------



## vlwoo

Those lashes, *claire*!!   So pretty 
*PrincessMe *and *jc*--love the sparkly eyes!
Here's my (snooze-worthy) FOTD:  Max Factor Volume Couture mascara, Sephora eye liner in Glittering black, BeneFit Mr. Frosty liner, Milani minerals blush in Luminous, Styli-Style Hi-Shine gloss in Flirty Martini (heard from MUA that it's just like Nars Turkish Delight--it really is!)


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks vlwoo!! where do you buy styli-style gloss??


----------



## claireZk

Thanks girls! :shame:


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Thanks!
> face
> Tarte Peaches and Cream foundation
> Tarte Blushing Bride cheek stain
> 
> eyes
> Eggplant color from Pop Smokey Eye palette
> MAC pigment in Naked
> UD liquid liner in Roach
> Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Deep Auburn
> 
> lips
> Chanel Glossimer in Praline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to try something really different today, not sure if I like it! lol



i LOVE the auburn mascara on you, it looks great!



vlwoo said:


> Those lashes, *claire*!!   So pretty
> *PrincessMe *and *jc*--love the sparkly eyes!
> Here's my (snooze-worthy) FOTD:  Max Factor Volume Couture mascara, Sephora eye liner in Glittering black, BeneFit Mr. Frosty liner, Milani minerals blush in Luminous, Styli-Style Hi-Shine gloss in Flirty Martini (heard from MUA that it's just like Nars Turkish Delight--it really is!)



thanks!  

and your FOTD doesn't sound snooze-worthy at all!


----------



## jc2239

i feel like i haven't posted my FOTD in awhile so here's mine even though it's a bit boring today (decided to go the conservative route!)






i'm wearing an ancient too faced pink and white eyeshadow duo and YSL everlong






Enprani gloss over chanel aqualumiere in waikiki


----------



## jc2239

chloe wanted in on the action so here are her FOTD's!


----------



## claireZk

Ahhhhhh! I love todays peachy pink look (and the loooong lashes!) and Chloe is so adorable  


How do you and Chloe like the Komomo Chan stuff?  I've looked at that so many times, but I mostly just want it because it's cute.  If it works well I might have to try it though


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ OMG, jc your baby look so cute!! lol


----------



## vlwoo

PrincessMe said:


> Thanks vlwoo!! where do you buy styli-style gloss??


Hi *PrincessMe*!  Got mine at Duane Reade.  It's actually called Styli-Style Plastique Gloss in Flirty Martini.  A real steal at $6.99 
*jc*--awww!  How super-adorable chloe is


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Ahhhhhh! I love todays peachy pink look (and the loooong lashes!) and Chloe is so adorable
> 
> 
> How do you and Chloe like the Komomo Chan stuff?  I've looked at that so many times, but I mostly just want it because it's cute.  If it works well I might have to try it though



thanks claire!  chloe is such a little diva it's kind of ridiculous .  

i'm seriously thrilled that the YSL everlong comes in waterproof!  

honestly i'm not too huge a fan of the komomo stuff.  it's absolutely adorable and smells delicious (i'm tempted to eat it half the time!) but with regards to the hand cream, you get such a tiny amount for the price and i don't find it to be all that moisturizing.  the lip cream is of decent quality, but just like any other potted clear/slightly greasy drug store lip balm.  i'd probably repurchase the hand cream for the adorable packaging and great scent, but these aren't really the most functional of products.



PrincessMe said:


> ^^ OMG, jc your baby look so cute!! lol



thanks so much *princess*!  she's loving all the attention she's getting lately!



vlwoo said:


> Hi *PrincessMe*!  Got mine at Duane Reade.  It's actually called Styli-Style Plastique Gloss in Flirty Martini.  A real steal at $6.99
> *jc*--awww!  How super-adorable chloe is



thanks *vl*!  and i'm definitely going to check out the styli-style gloss.  i feel like i saw it at my local CVS the other day.


----------



## PrincessMe

vlwoo said:


> Hi *PrincessMe*! Got mine at Duane Reade. It's actually called Styli-Style Plastique Gloss in Flirty Martini. A real steal at $6.99
> *jc*--awww! How super-adorable chloe is


Thanks!!


----------



## vlwoo

*jc *and *PrincessMe*--you're both super-welcome!


----------



## emilyharperfan

I just did this look for fun. It's definitely not an everyday look, but it was fun to  create.











Products used on eyes:

MAC Beige-ing shadestick
MAC Fafi Eyes 1 - on top and underneath for liner
Rimmel Soft Kohl pencil in pure white on waterline
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
Clinique Lash Power mascara in black onyx

Products use on lips (not pictured):

MAC Fafi Not So Innocent lipstick
MAC Fafi Cult Fave gloss


----------



## claireZk

^ Very pretty! 

And not to sound like a total weirdo, but I LOVE your eye color!  It reminds me of granite!


----------



## PrincessMe

Love your makeup Emily  I love to create stuff just for pics here too.. Ive been trying to do the winged look...yours came out perfect!!


----------



## jc2239

looks great emily!


----------



## emilyharperfan

Thanks! ;D


----------



## jc2239

i used the MAC DressCamp palette to create a quick eye look (for you guys and my blog-i don't usually walk around with eyeshadow this bright!)












it's a bit sloppy ebcause i was running late this morning, but hope you like it!


----------



## emilyharperfan

claireZk said:


> ^ Very pretty!
> 
> And not to sound like a total weirdo, but I LOVE your eye color!  It reminds me of granite!



Hehe thanks! You don't sound like a weirdo lol. It's always flattering when others compliment one of your features.


----------



## claireZk

*JC- *I love today's eyeshadow!  I don't think it's too bright at all!  In fact, I'm going to attempt it myself tomorrow!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks *claire*!  it was actually a lot more fluorescent IRL but i liked it .

were you able to get your hands on the DressCamp palette?  i'd love to see this look on your gorgeous eyes!


----------



## claireZk

^ Nope, sold out everywhere


----------



## cristalena56

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks *claire*! it was actually a lot more fluorescent IRL but i liked it .
> 
> were you able to get your hands on the DressCamp palette? i'd love to see this look on your gorgeous eyes!


i wanted one too  claire and i should try to win the one from your blog haha


----------



## jc2239

^^ you should!


love the new avatar *claire*!


----------



## cristalena56

hmmm haven't done one of these in awhile...

today is: stila concealer, clinique perfectly real make up in 01, jordana insatiable silver long lasting eye shadow stick, urban decay smog eye shadow, i used vincent longo babelon eye shimmer souffle as eye liner, and clinique double lash mascara. oh and victoria secret blush, i think im just using a sheer lipgloss today for my lips  don't laugh at my picture :shame: i haven't had a pretty day lately  oh well


----------



## Jahpson

nude shadow[lancome, forgot the name] on my entire lid including the browbone, green shadow[urban decay forgot the name] on my lids only and three coats of mascara[bad gal mascara]

pink peach blush on my cheeks [orgasm NARS, love it because its very light and sheer perfect for work]

plum lipliner, politely pink lipstick and turkish delight lipgloss for my lips.

I have primer on my face and applied powder. No foundation today.


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> hmmm haven't done one of these in awhile...
> 
> today is: stila concealer, clinique perfectly real make up in 01, jordana insatiable silver long lasting eye shadow stick, urban decay smog eye shadow, i used vincent longo babelon eye shimmer souffle as eye liner, and clinique double lash mascara. oh and victoria secret blush, i think im just using a sheer lipgloss today for my lips  don't laugh at my picture :shame: i haven't had a pretty day lately  oh well



i wish i looked that good on a not-pretty day!  i think you look great and i love the vibrant blue so pretty .



JahpsonLoveYou said:


> nude shadow[lancome, forgot the name] on my entire lid including the browbone, green shadow[urban decay forgot the name] on my lids only and three coats of mascara[bad gal mascara]
> 
> pink peach blush on my cheeks [orgasm NARS, love it because its very light and sheer perfect for work]
> 
> plum lipliner, politely pink lipstick and turkish delight lipgloss for my lips.
> 
> I have primer on my face and applied powder. No foundation today.



i really need to check out turkish delight-i've heard so many good things about it!


----------



## PrincessMe

cristalena56 said:


> hmmm haven't done one of these in awhile...
> 
> today is: stila concealer, clinique perfectly real make up in 01, jordana insatiable silver long lasting eye shadow stick, urban decay smog eye shadow, i used vincent longo babelon eye shimmer souffle as eye liner, and clinique double lash mascara. oh and victoria secret blush, i think im just using a sheer lipgloss today for my lips  don't laugh at my picture :shame: i haven't had a pretty day lately  oh well


wow LOVE this!! so pretty and unique


----------



## cristalena56

thanks! :shame:


----------



## itsnicole

I didn't have enough time this morning to do much of anything with makeup, so I'll just post my FOTD from yesterday...
Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation, Shu Eumura Loose Powder, Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner, Chanel Oasis Quad, MAC Shy Beauty Blush, Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink, MAC Lollipop Loving Lipstick, and MAC Sockhop Lipglass.


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> love the new avatar *claire*!


Hehe thanks!  It kind of started off as a joke, but I think I'm going to keep it for awhile 




cristalena56 said:


> hmmm haven't done one of these in awhile...


Bethy, you should do FOTD's more often!  You look adorable!  I love the braids and I love the way the blue makes your eye color POP.  It's making me want to try it too, since our eyes are so similar!


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> Bethy, you should do FOTD's more often! You look adorable! I love the braids and I love the way the blue makes your eye color POP. It's making me want to try it too, since our eyes are so similar!


thanks clairebear! :shame:   i saw the babelon at sephora a few months ago and i am like oooooooooo pretty. But i knew i couldnt wear it as an eye shadow so i am like ooo eye liner haha :shame: it kind of reminded me of those gel eye liners. then i am like what color can i use it with, and i saw this dark goldish bronze color next to it and i am like ooo. so i tried it on with my ud smog and i am like pretty haha  im thinking about getting the green eye souffle for an eye liner too


----------



## candace117

claireZk said:


> The color got washed out by the flash, but it looked very colorful IRL (not as boring as usual)!  I swear! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyes
> Emerald Green color from Pop Smokey Eye palette
> MAC pigment in Naked
> UD liquid liners in Soot and Shattered
> Bourjois Loose Shadow in White
> Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
> Almay Intense i-Color Mascara in Emerald Green
> 
> cheeks
> MAC Heatherette BP in Alpha Girl
> 
> Lips
> MAC Heatherette l/s in Lollipop Lovin
> Tarte Gloss in Winnie



Something that I want to ***** about...Lollipop Lovin doesn't look like ANYTHING ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even my MA was like !!!!!


----------



## jc2239

Today:  

Not really sure if I like this look since I'm not a huge fan of coppers/browns.


----------



## LissiSays

Today I am using:

-MAC Studio Fix Powder/Foundation.
-Urban Decay Primer Potion
-NYX Shadow in Spring Leaf (very light green) on the brow bone.
-NYX Shadow in Green Tea (a little darker than Spring Leaf) in the crease.
-MAC Shadow in Humid (darker green) on the lid.
-L'Oreal HIP eyeliner in Black.
-L'Oreal HIP Telescopic Mascara in Black.
-Smashbox O-Glow on my cheeks.
-MAC Lustreglass in Pinkarat on my lips.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I think it looks really good.


----------



## cristalena56

im deciding on what i want to wear , jc pretty as always!  im hoping to win the pallette, if i win the gloss, clairebear i will send it to you!


----------



## jc2239

SimplyElegant said:


> I think it looks really good.



thanks-it's so hot out today i just got home and washed it all off .



cristalena56 said:


> im deciding on what i want to wear , jc pretty as always!  im hoping to win the pallette, if i win the gloss, clairebear i will send it to you!



thanks so much!  good luck and you're so sweet for potentially sharing with claire!


----------



## nycgr1

cristalena56 said:


> hmmm haven't done one of these in awhile...
> 
> today is: stila concealer, clinique perfectly real make up in 01, jordana insatiable silver long lasting eye shadow stick, urban decay smog eye shadow, i used vincent longo babelon eye shimmer souffle as eye liner, and clinique double lash mascara. oh and victoria secret blush, i think im just using a sheer lipgloss today for my lips  don't laugh at my picture :shame: i haven't had a pretty day lately  oh well


 
You are beautiful bethy!!!!


----------



## cristalena56

nycgr1 said:


> You are beautiful bethy!!!!


:shame: awww thanks nyc!  ive been to lazy to put make up on today so far.. :shame:


----------



## cristalena56

do be do 

umm today its my clinique perfectly real make up of course, then i used maybelline shadow stylist in opulent green and elegant pearl, revlon color stay liquid liner in bronzed brown, clinique lash doubling mascara, too faced pink leopard, and MK lipstick  i need to get my eye brows waxed muahahaha i haven''t even plucked in well forever :shame:


----------



## jc2239

^^ you looks GORGEOUS today


----------



## claireZk

*Bethy-* your look beautiful!  I looove the way you did your eyes, and I think Pink Leopard looks great on you! 
ps- you're too sweet! 

*J- *those WnW colors are beautiful! I can't believe how pigmented and shimmery they are!


----------



## cristalena56

:shame: awww thanks!


----------



## shoegal27

Isn't it great how makeup makes you feel like a million bucks!  For that reason alone, I think everyone should buy a traincase and fill er up!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> *J- *those WnW colors are beautiful! I can't believe how pigmented and shimmery they are!



thanks!  i think the particular palette i used is the most pigmented but they're all really pretty!  plus i just like to look at them 



shoegal27 said:


> Isn't it great how makeup makes you feel like a million bucks!  For that reason alone, I think everyone should buy a traincase and fill er up!



i definitely agree!


----------



## jc2239

some quick photos from this morning:










Eyes: Wet n Wild i-sparkle palette in Starlight 
Lips: Dior lipstick in Tibet and Nars Orgasm lipgloss
Face: SK-II Air-touch foundation, Carmindy for Sally Hansen neutralizer powder and Carmindy for Sally Hansen bronzer


----------



## PrincessMe

shoegal27 said:


> Isn't it great how makeup makes you feel like a million bucks! For that reason alone, I think everyone should buy a traincase and fill er up!


truer words have never been spoken!!

LoVe ur look today jc


----------



## cristalena56

Jc- love the color! so pretty! i looked for these today at walgreens and i didn't see them. 

i love my lash stylists by maybelline  i like the victoria secret ones too. i had to buy a new green one today at walgreens


----------



## MBart

I suppose this is cheating a little since I didn't do my own FOTD. I had my makeup done at Dior yesterday in Bloomingdale's. Totally on a whim. I was looking at a great display of all their lip colors and boom next thing you know I'm sitting in a chair getting pretty  
Pics are from about 6 or 7 hrs after...I think it all still looks really good. Love Dior!

lips: ultra gloss reflect in linen beige
eyes: shadows from the Stylish Move 5-color palette 
       DiorShadow mascara in Black
      awesome eyeliner! (wish I had bought this)
face: I think most of this had gone by the time I got home, but it was fun!
  Spray foundation
  pressed powder i think in Rose Diamond
  Radiance Booster Pen for under eyes, etc


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> truer words have never been spoken!!
> 
> LoVe ur look today jc



thanks princess!  the warmer weather is definitely inspiring me lately



cristalena56 said:


> Jc- love the color! so pretty! i looked for these today at walgreens and i didn't see them.



thanks!

i haven't seen them anywhere else (i've been going to tons of drugstores lately looking for more items from carmindy's line for sally hansen), so i'm glad the duane reade by school happened to carry them.  hopefully you'll come upon them when you least expect it! 



MBart said:


> I suppose this is cheating a little since I didn't do my own FOTD. I had my makeup done at Dior yesterday in Bloomingdale's. Totally on a whim. I was looking at a great display of all their lip colors and boom next thing you know I'm sitting in a chair getting pretty
> Pics are from about 6 or 7 hrs after...I think it all still looks really good. Love Dior!
> 
> lips: ultra gloss reflect in linen beige
> eyes: shadows from the Stylish Move 5-color palette
> DiorShadow mascara in Black
> awesome eyeliner! (wish I had bought this)
> face: I think most of this had gone by the time I got home, but it was fun!
> Spray foundation
> pressed powder i think in Rose Diamond
> Radiance Booster Pen for under eyes, etc



you look gorgeous!  how did you like the spray foundation?  it was my first spray


----------



## jc2239

another wet n wild look


----------



## MBart

jc2239 said:


> you look gorgeous!  how did you like the spray foundation?  it was my first spray



Thank you! So fun to have a special treat  The spray foundation was nice, but certainly not something I'd do everyday. I hated the smell of it too, ick.


----------



## jc2239

MBart said:


> Thank you! So fun to have a special treat  The spray foundation was nice, but certainly not something I'd do everyday. I hated the smell of it too, ick.



it's a bit of a pain to use, and it does have a very distinct scent   it tends to get everywhere if you're not careful!


----------



## cristalena56

so.......... my eye shadow i dont know looks weird on me oh well haha 

stila concealer, maybelline wonderfinish foundation, too faced pink leopard(i love this haha ), loreal holographic green eye shadow, sephora waterproof eye liner, clinique double lash mascara, and some bonne belle lipgloss and this red color by colorworks(hahaha that stuff from christmas time). you can kind of see my rash on my one cheek  oh well.... i dont like that full face pic at all lmao :shame: i like how my eye color looks though  i call them carmel eyes haha


----------



## claireZk

I love that green eyeshadow and how it makes your caramel eyes POP!


----------



## cristalena56

thanks claire! I  makeup! haha  i think i want to try a new color combo dont know what yet though  This was the first time i wore this green though haha :shame:


----------



## nycgr1

cristalena56 said:


> do be do
> 
> umm today its my clinique perfectly real make up of course, then i used maybelline shadow stylist in opulent green and elegant pearl, revlon color stay liquid liner in bronzed brown, clinique lash doubling mascara, too faced pink leopard, and MK lipstick  i need to get my eye brows waxed muahahaha i haven''t even plucked in well forever :shame:


 

Nice,very nice!!!!! I'll check in everyday to see what you are up to.


----------



## cristalena56

nycgr1 said:


> Nice,very nice!!!!! I'll check in everyday to see what you are up to.


:shame: :shame: thankssssssss! i like to experiment  i was told before i should look into being a make up artist. i never tried any of the funky stuff though... but i can find colors that go well together!  Even ones people would never even think to put together haha  I'm claire's twin( well we seem like we were long lost twins), i  make up


----------



## claireZk

I've been slacking off with the FOTDs lately!  This is from last night... 

Eyes
Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadow in Supernova
MAC pigment in Helium 
Urban Decay liquid liner in Crash
Bourjois Multishimmer loose shadow in Illuminateur
Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
Almay Intense I-color mascara in Purple Amethyst






Face
Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing Foundation
Benefit Dandelion
Tarte cheek stain in Dollface

Lips
MAC lipstick in Pervette
Chanel glossimer in Pink Crystal


----------



## cristalena56

prettttty! ive been slacking off too :shame:


----------



## jc2239

*









Face: *

SK-II Air-Touch Foundation
La Mer Powder mixed with Carmindy for Sally Hansen neutralizing yellow powder 
*
Eyes:

*MAC DressCamp Palette (yellow/gold and pink), Wet n Wild i-sparkle palette in City Lights (blue)
Chanel Inimitable Waterproof

*Lips:
*
Chanel Glossimer in Brilliance


----------



## cristalena56

ooo pretty!  i found one on ebay its only at 20 dollars 5 dollars for shipping but still has a day left haha


----------



## jc2239

thanks bethy!  sounds good but ebay always tricks me like that.  i think something sounds like it's a good price and seems to be going along reasonably, and then the last day there's massive bidding and i can't afford it .  

but good luck!  it sounds like there're a good number on ebay so hopefully you can find one that doesn't have a crazy mark-up


----------



## melopuff

*Face: *
Chanel Teint Innocence in _42 Petale_
*
Eyes:* 
Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof Eyeliner in _Marine
_Chanel Pink and Purple Shadow from the Contraste Lumiere Aquarelles Palette
Chanel Inimitable Mascara

*Lips*:
Chanel Camelias


----------



## jc2239

^^ love that liner it's gorgeous!


----------



## claireZk

Very pretty Melopuff and J!


----------



## nycgr1

claireZk said:


> I've been slacking off with the FOTDs lately! This is from last night...
> 
> Eyes
> Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadow in Supernova
> MAC pigment in Helium
> Urban Decay liquid liner in Crash
> Bourjois Multishimmer loose shadow in Illuminateur
> Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
> Almay Intense I-color mascara in Purple Amethyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face
> Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing Foundation
> Benefit Dandelion
> Tarte cheek stain in Dollface
> 
> Lips
> MAC lipstick in Pervette
> Chanel glossimer in Pink Crystal


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> I've been slacking off with the FOTDs lately!  This is from last night...
> 
> Eyes
> Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadow in Supernova
> MAC pigment in Helium
> Urban Decay liquid liner in Crash
> Bourjois Multishimmer loose shadow in Illuminateur
> Maybelline Lash Discovery in Very Black
> Almay Intense I-color mascara in Purple Amethyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face
> Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing Foundation
> Benefit Dandelion
> Tarte cheek stain in Dollface
> 
> Lips
> MAC lipstick in Pervette
> Chanel glossimer in Pink Crystal



I love the purple colors with your eyes! It really shows them off! 

*All said in a completely non stalkerish way....*


----------



## claireZk

Thanks girls! :shame: 

I was kind of disappointed, because the color looked so cool IRL with the pink sparkles, but my photography skills stink so I wasn't able to capture it


----------



## jc2239

^^ i have the same problem ush:.  my eye looks are usually 100X brighter IRL, and the lip colors are so much prettier, but i can never seem to capture them.  i literally take 60 or so photos and can't even find one that i'm satisfied with.  i think i need a better camera .


----------



## MissTiss

One of these days I am going to muster up enough courage to post my FOTD on here. You girls make me jealous.  IN a good way of course.


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i have the same problem ush:. my eye looks are usually 100X brighter IRL, and the lip colors are so much prettier, but i can never seem to capture them. i literally take 60 or so photos and can't even find one that i'm satisfied with. i think i need a better camera .


 
do you have a flower icon on your camera? if u do and use that it helps alot..also if u can go to a window and take the pic in brite sunlite that also helps...i picked up these tips on specktra which helped me alot


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> do you have a flower icon on your camera? if u do and use that it helps alot..also if u can go to a window and take the pic in brite sunlite that also helps...i picked up these tips on specktra which helped me alot



i do use the flower setting but usually take my photos away from windows, so i'll have to try the sunlight suggestion next time .  thanks princess!


----------



## sunnibunni

jc2239 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face: *
> 
> SK-II Air-Touch Foundation
> La Mer Powder mixed with Carmindy for Sally Hansen neutralizing yellow powder
> *
> Eyes:
> 
> *MAC DressCamp Palette (yellow/gold and pink), Wet n Wild i-sparkle palette in City Lights (blue)
> Chanel Inimitable Waterproof
> 
> *Lips:
> *
> Chanel Glossimer in Brilliance




that looks gorgeous! i wish i knew how to do fun things with my eyes.


----------



## jc2239

sunnibunni said:


> that looks gorgeous! i wish i knew how to do fun things with my eyes.



awww thanks! 

i've done tutorials for similar looks on my blog!  it's really simple-just stripe after stripe of color, you should definitely give it a try, it's really not hard at all


----------



## melopuff

^^ im going to check your blog out! your eye makeup rocks!


----------



## jc2239

thanks melopuff!  i should be studying but instead i'm sitting here playing with my makeup ush:


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> awww thanks!
> 
> i've done tutorials for similar looks on my blog!  it's really simple-just stripe after stripe of color, you should definitely give it a try, it's really not hard at all



I've only been able to do it once.  It never works right for me!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I've only been able to do it once.  It never works right for me!



aww claire maybe you're being too critical?   your makeup always looks beautiful to me.  when i do these types of looks, i think they look weird, but they always seem to look decent in photographs so i don't know .  

i think the key to pulling off multi-colored looks is really blending each color into the other.  i do each stripe, inner to outer, and then go back over them again until i'm satisfied with the phasing of one color into another. 

i love experimenting with colors you wouldn't normally think to pair together!  i'm trying to get this all out of my system since once i start working these would be extremely inappropriate .


----------



## claireZk

^ I'll try it one day and post the results.  I think I'm just not very good at blending.  Thanks for the compliment though!


----------



## jc2239

^^ can't wait to see!  


i was inspired by MAC's naughty nauticals launch, so decided to go for some blue today 




​


----------



## claireZk

I love the blue mascara J!  What kind of shadow (pigment?) is that? It looks beautiful


----------



## cristalena56

i used uzi and shotgun by ud on my eyes today i already taken it off...  maybe next time i will post pic


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> I love the blue mascara J!  What kind of shadow (pigment?) is that? It looks beautiful



you're always so sweet! 

so here're the products i used:

DiorShow in Azure Blue
Chanel liner in Celadon
YSL Ombres Duolumieres in #5 (blue/gray)
L'oreal Hip pigment in Valiant
Bourjois Loose Shadow in #8 (Trompe L-oeil)


----------



## claireZk

^ Ooh thanks for the pics! I reeeeally like that L'Oreal pigment.  If I do blues on my eyes, I like the steely grayish ones like that


----------



## jc2239

me too!  i like to think they look less hookery on me, since blues in general tend to make me look like a cheap hooker .  but that's not going to stop me from buying the mutiny piggy from naughty nauticals-it's too pretty to pass on!


----------



## cristalena56

hmm today wonderfinish foundation, maybelline concealer, nars silver shadow, ud asphyxia shadow and some avon dazzle purple eye shadow. sephora eye liner oh and ulta galaxy shadow as liner too....


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> ^ Ooh thanks for the pics! I reeeeally like that L'Oreal pigment. If I do blues on my eyes, I like the steely grayish ones like that


the uzi color by ud is like that


----------



## claireZk

Bethy- your eyes look GORGEOUS!


----------



## frostedcouture

cristalena56, your eyes look really pretty!


----------



## jc2239

i agree you're eye makeup looks amazing today!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

I seriously need to take lessons from you ladies, I can't do anything fancy with my eye makeup.


----------



## frostedcouture

Check out youtube! Lots of interesting tutorials that are quite easy to follow.


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> Bethy- your eyes look GORGEOUS!





frostedcouture said:


> cristalena56, your eyes look really pretty!





jc2239 said:


> i agree you're eye makeup looks amazing today!


awwwwwwwww thanks! :shame:  yay it doesnt look bad!  purple and silver shadow


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 I love your blog!  The reviews are great. That YSL mascara is sooo tempting


----------



## nycgr1

cristalena56 said:


> hmm today wonderfinish foundation, maybelline concealer, nars silver shadow, ud asphyxia shadow and some avon dazzle purple eye shadow. sephora eye liner oh and ulta galaxy shadow as liner too....


 

Love your eyes!!


----------



## cristalena56

thanks nyccccccccc!


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> jc2239 I love your blog!  The reviews are great. That YSL mascara is sooo tempting



awww thanks so much for checking it out!  i'm so glad you liked it :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

Thank YOU for posting it!   Your doggie is really cute.  I've wanted a dog for as long as I can remember but my parents won't allow pets.  We only have fish in this weird aquarium thing that's in one of our walls..lol


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Thank YOU for posting it!   Your doggie is really cute.  I've wanted a dog for as long as I can remember but my parents won't allow pets.  We only have fish in this weird aquarium thing that's in one of our walls..lol



you're still young-you have years and years to break them down .  my mother used to absolutely HATE dogs, or so she thought.  she told me she thought they were disgusting and scary and that animal tails freaked her out.  i finally got a dog when i was 20 or so and i think she loves Chloe more than she loves me.  you should see her with her-she's always holding her, petting her, brushing her.  she even gives her little sponge baths .  and if i so much as raise my voice at chloe, my mother's all, you know dogs have feelings too


----------



## candace117

^^OMG@ your mom...hahahahahhaha


----------



## jc2239

^^^ seriously!!  when we first got chloe, if she so much as came near her she would freak out and jump up on a chair or run to get away from her.  you would think i'd brought a wild bear into the house.  

i'm honestly amazed by how much my mother loves her now.  it's always, did you scrub her doggy bowl?  are you sure it's clean enough-you don't want bacteria getting into her system.  it's so cute!


----------



## jc2239

MAC DressCamp Pink, Fashion lipglass, and other random products


----------



## claireZk

Beautiful!  You look like Barbie!


----------



## frostedcouture

Your eyes and lips look amazing! I agree with Claire Cupcake. Looking like a Barbie!   I had school of course..didn't wear much.  Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (it really lives up to the raves on MUA!), Revlon Colorstay liquid liner, CG Volume Exact mascara. Oh and Lancome Juicy tube in Rio Mango


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Beautiful!  You look like Barbie!





frostedcouture said:


> Your eyes and lips look amazing! I agree with Claire Cupcake. Looking like a Barbie!   I had school of course..didn't wear much.  Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (it really lives up to the raves on MUA!), Revlon Colorstay liquid liner, CG Volume Exact mascara. Oh and Lancome Juicy tube in Rio Mango



thanks girls!  loving the barbie comparison!  my mother just noticed my eye makeup and she couldn't stop laughing at me-she thinks it's really strange to wear more than one color on your eyes 

i tried taking the photos without flash by a window as suggested, and it turned out so much better!  the sparkles didn't really show up, but i also didn't get that weird white/shiny glare i always get from the skin between my eye and nose


----------



## frostedcouture

^Natural light is the BEST for photography! Definitely


----------



## SimplyElegant

jc2239- Love the lip colour. I wish I was able to get some stuff from dress camp.

I wore remotely grey with a WnW slightly more shimmery and lighter dupe of satin taupe on top with mulch in the outer v and crease and it looked really good together with a light shimmery peachy gold Clinique shadow to highlight.


----------



## PrincessMe

jc2239 said:


> you're still young-you have years and years to break them down . my mother used to absolutely HATE dogs, or so she thought. she told me she thought they were disgusting and scary and that animal tails freaked her out. i finally got a dog when i was 20 or so and i think she loves Chloe more than she loves me. you should see her with her-she's always holding her, petting her, brushing her. she even gives her little sponge baths . and if i so much as raise my voice at chloe, my mother's all, you know dogs have feelings too


awww lol




jc2239 said:


> ^^ can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> i was inspired by MAC's naughty nauticals launch, so decided to go for some blue today


 
WoW ! So So Gorgeous!! you look like a beautiful mermaid!! i have to get the bourjous


----------



## jc2239

SimplyElegant said:


> jc2239- Love the lip colour. I wish I was able to get some stuff from dress camp.
> 
> I wore remotely grey with a WnW slightly more shimmery and lighter dupe of satin taupe on top with mulch in the outer v and crease and it looked really good together with a light shimmery peachy gold Clinique shadow to highlight.



thanks *simplyelegant*!  you're in luck because my next giveaway will probably be a fashion lipglass (the color i'm wearing in the photo ) since i really don't need two of them.

your look sounds very pretty!  i recently tried my first WnW shadows and really liked them.



PrincessMe said:


> awww lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW ! So So Gorgeous!! you look like a beautiful mermaid!! i have to get the bourjous



thanks *princess*!  the bourjois is a really cool color.  depending on the angle you see it from, it shimmer white or blue or sometimes even purple-ish.  i love mixing it with other shadows for cool multi-colored effects or just dotting it in the corners of my eyes.

the brush it comes with is hard as rock tho!  i always use one of my own.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Hey guys.. Well, I love this thread! and i've finally decided to post a pic!
I'm just getting ready to go out tonight. I don't like wearing a lot of make-up, so here it is!











I used:

MAC bronzing powder in "Golden"
MAC Zoomlash Mascara
MAC eyeshadow in "Goldmine" and "Satin Taupe"
The Body Shop Tinted Glow Enhancer in "01"
Maybelline Liquid eyeliner in "Black"

I hope you guys enjoy, I'm just getting back into the make-up thing, everyone else is so inspiring!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ your lashes look AMAZING!  and your makeup is beautiful-perfect for an evening out!

is the satin taupe the color that's on your outer eye?  i really love it


----------



## llovescuteshoes

jc2239 said:


> ^^ your lashes look AMAZING! and your makeup is beautiful-perfect for an evening out!
> 
> is the satin taupe the color that's on your outer eye? i really love it


 
Yes it is Satin Taupe! I just recently purchased it because I needed a darker eyeshadow, and thought this was nice when the SA tried it on me. It can be put on light or you can layer it to make it darker


----------



## frostedcouture

Satin Taupe is a pretty color, I like it!  Your lashes look amazing!


----------



## SimplyElegant

jc2239 said:


> thanks *simplyelegant*! you're in luck because my next giveaway will probably be a fashion lipglass (the color i'm wearing in the photo ) since i really don't need two of them.
> 
> your look sounds very pretty! i recently tried my first WnW shadows and really liked them.


You're welcome. It's cool that you do contests.

Thanks. I'm surprised by how good they are since they're so inexpensive.


----------



## PrincessMe

wow cuteshoes!! love ur look..i have to get those colors!!


----------



## cristalena56

maybelline wonder finish, maybelline concealer, bare minerals patience and water lily and some nars purple shadow , clinique and vs mascara, trublend blush in pure romance and shimmering sands, sephora lipstick.... its not a pretty day, but anyways....


----------



## frostedcouture

Bethy, your new e/s colors look great!!  I love it!


----------



## jc2239

llovescuteshoes said:


> Yes it is Satin Taupe! I just recently purchased it because I needed a darker eyeshadow, and thought this was nice when the SA tried it on me. It can be put on light or you can layer it to make it darker



i really like it!  i'm going to try to pop by a mac store soon and i'll definitely be checking this out 



SimplyElegant said:


> You're welcome. It's cool that you do contests.
> 
> Thanks. I'm surprised by how good they are since they're so inexpensive.



thanks *simplyelegant*!  



cristalena56 said:


> maybelline wonder finish, maybelline concealer, bare minerals patience and water lily and some nars purple shadow , clinique and vs mascara, trublend blush in pure romance and shimmering sands, sephora lipstick.... its not a pretty day, but anyways....



this is my favorite look of yours so far!  you look so purdy


----------



## itsnicole

I've finally worked up the courage to post on this thread...

Here is my EOTD for tonight...

I used MAC Paint Pot in Bare Study, and MAC eyeshadows in: Swiss Chocolate, Honey Lust, Rice Paper, Honesty, and Vanilla, Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Black, and Diorshow Waterproof Mascara. 

On my face (which you can't see, lol) I have on Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation, Chanel Loose Powder, MAC Pink Swoon Blush, and Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink. 

It was really hard to capture the colors, but I swear it looks better in person! 

Thank you, Jen! You were right... the pictures came out so much better when taken by the window.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Been meaning to post here forever (not the greatest pics, but whatever).....

Face: Smashbox Photo Finish primer, UDPP, MAC Studio Fix Fluid--NC45, NARS blush in Orgasm

Eyes: MAC e/s in Grain, Texture, Expensive Pink, and Goldmine, MAC Fluidline in Dipdown, Diorshow Blackout mascara

Lips: MAC pencil in Subculture, MAC Heatherette lip glass in Sock Hop


----------



## paroxysmcee

that's gorgeous, nicole   i think i'm going to try out that bobbi brown gel eyeliner. it looks amazing.


----------



## frostedcouture

Nicole, I love the eyeshadows you used! Your eyeliner application is so precise. You must have a steady hand! 

SpoiledRotten, I like the neutral lips!


----------



## itsnicole

paroxysmcee said:


> that's gorgeous, nicole   i think i'm going to try out that bobbi brown gel eyeliner. it looks amazing.



Thanks! You should definitely try it out... it's the best! It's really the only eyeliner I can put on that lasts all day and night, and applies so smoothly. 



frostedcouture said:


> Nicole, I love the eyeshadows you used! Your eyeliner application is so precise. You must have a steady hand!



Thank you! Today was a lucky day, my eyeliner never comes out that precise, lol.


----------



## claireZk

You ladies both look GREAT!


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> I've finally worked up the courage to post on this thread...
> 
> Here is my EOTD for tonight...
> 
> I used MAC Paint Pot in Bare Study, and MAC eyeshadows in: Swiss Chocolate, Honey Lust, Rice Paper, Honesty, and Vanilla, Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Black, and Diorshow Waterproof Mascara.
> 
> On my face (which you can't see, lol) I have on Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Foundation, Chanel Loose Powder, MAC Pink Swoon Blush, and Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink.
> 
> It was really hard to capture the colors, but I swear it looks better in person!
> 
> Thank you, Jen! You were right... the pictures came out so much better when taken by the window.



aww you're welcome nicole!  i'm so glad you decided to post, your makeup really looks gorgeous plus you have beautiful eyes!

i'm so jealous diorshow makes your lashes look that good (although i'm sure they're amazing to begin with)-if mine looked even 1/4 as good i'd be happy ush:

and the gel liner looks awesome on you!  i haven't used mine in awhile but you've inspired me to dig it out (well after i come out of captivity in a week )  




SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Been meaning to post here forever (not the greatest pics, but whatever).....
> 
> Face: Smashbox Photo Finish primer, UDPP, MAC Studio Fix Fluid--NC45, NARS blush in Orgasm
> 
> Eyes: MAC e/s in Grain, Texture, Expensive Pink, and Goldmine, MAC Fluidline in Dipdown, Diorshow Blackout mascara
> 
> Lips: MAC pencil in Subculture, MAC Heatherette lip glass in Sock Hop



your eyeshadow looks really pretty!  so soft and shimmery


----------



## itsnicole

claireZk said:


> You ladies both look GREAT!



Thanks! 



jc2239 said:


> aww you're welcome nicole!  i'm so glad you decided to post, your makeup really looks gorgeous plus you have beautiful eyes!
> 
> i'm so jealous diorshow makes your lashes look that good (although i'm sure they're amazing to begin with)-if mine looked even 1/4 as good i'd be happy ush:
> 
> and the gel liner looks awesome on you!  i haven't used mine in awhile but you've inspired me to dig it out (well after i come out of captivity in a week )



Thank you! I can't imagine my life without that Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner... it's the best! One more week to go... you're almost there!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i know i can't wait!  i'm taking myself on a massive shopping spree as a reward


----------



## SimplyElegant

I decided to use honeylust after months of not using it. I wore it over cocomotion pigment and with mulch in the outer v and it was really shimmery and pretty.


----------



## carolinagal113

jc2239 said:


> i guess i'll start then .  i don't like posting my face online, but here's a photo of my eye make-up for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used my anastasia brow pencil to fill in my extremely sparse brows, and then layered 2 different shades of pink dior eyeshadows (don't know the names off the top of my head) and finished the look off with my black bobbi brown gel liner and YSL everlong mascara.
> 
> since i was in a rush this morning i quickly sprayed sk-ii airtouch foundation all over my face, set it with la mer loose powder, and applied everyday minerals blush in black to school.
> 
> 
> 
> i like to plan out my make-up looks when i'm bored, so here's tomorrow's eye that i filled in on a mac face chart using lancome eyeshadows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what will probably be wednesday's face filled in on these cute face charts i found on bellasugar.com




how cool those are!


----------



## shoegal27

After moisturizer:
eyes
Tan pigment on lid up to crease
Silver Ring on crease in a v form blended into Tan
Rice paper on brow bone
Blend all ~no lines
Antiqued on bottom lid from center to outer corner
Tan on bottom lid from center to tear duct.
Black liner
Loads of Mascara
face
Studio Fix powder in NC30
Too faced: California in a compact
lips
Sublime culture liner 
Nars Blonde Venus


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i know i can't wait!  i'm taking myself on a massive shopping spree as a reward



You deserve it! I can't wait to read about your shopping spree on your blog!


----------



## jc2239

carolinagal113 said:


> how cool those are!



thank you


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> You deserve it! I can't wait to read about your shopping spree on your blog!



i'm really sad about my lack of new blog posts but i've literally been at the library day and night meaning no camera and no access to makeup.  booooo .  i finally succumbed to makeup desperation and picked myself up a few cute products from cvs that i can play with now and review next week .


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> i'm really sad about my lack of new blog posts but i've literally been at the library day and night meaning no camera and no access to makeup.  booooo .  i finally succumbed to makeup desperation and picked myself up a few cute products from cvs that i can play with now and review next week .



You're alive! It's been such a boring day at work, and I keep going to your blog to see if there are any new entries, lol. Have fun with your new products!


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> You're alive! It's been such a boring day at work, and I keep going to your blog to see if there are any new entries, lol. Have fun with your new products!



i know how disappointed i am when i check people's blogs and there're no new posts ush:.  there'll probably only be one new post between today and tomorrow, but only one more week to go and i'm free!  i had my first exam today so one down and three to go :boxing:.


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> i know how disappointed i am when i check people's blogs and there're no new posts ush:.  there'll probably only be one new post between today and tomorrow, but only one more week to go and i'm free!  i had my first exam today so one down and three to go :boxing:.



One new post is better than nothing! Good luck on your exams!


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, good luck on those finals!  Love reading your blog


----------



## jc2239

thanks *nicole *and *frosted!*  the next ones at 3pm meaning i have about 11 more hours to learn 4 months of material   off to study i go!


----------



## frostedcouture

Good luck with that!


----------



## Miyoshi637

I've been wanting to post something on her for forever and finally did my eyes today.  It's faded a little since it's been on since about 11am this morning. But Urban decay primer rocks my world!

I used:
NYX Pearl Shadows in Space and Purple
Wild and Crazy shadows in Basic White and Silver Moon
ELF Waterproof Liquid eyeliner in Plum
Avon Supershock Mascara in Black


----------



## cristalena56

how pretty!


----------



## claireZk

That's beautiful, Miyoshi!


----------



## Miyoshi637

:shame: Thanks guys! I haven't been using more then one eye shadow color for that long. So I'm thankful you guys think it looks good!


----------



## frostedcouture

That is so pretty!   I just got my elf products and I got Plum as well! I've tried the black and it's soo good.  I'm excited to try plum now! Great job with your eyes. It looks really beautiful


----------



## jc2239

Miyoshi637 said:


> I've been wanting to post something on her for forever and finally did my eyes today.  It's faded a little since it's been on since about 11am this morning. But Urban decay primer rocks my world!
> 
> I used:
> NYX Pearl Shadows in Space and Purple
> Wild and Crazy shadows in Basic White and Silver Moon
> ELF Waterproof Liquid eyeliner in Plum
> Avon Supershock Mascara in Black



the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## itsnicole

Miyoshi637 said:


> I've been wanting to post something on her for forever and finally did my eyes today.  It's faded a little since it's been on since about 11am this morning. But Urban decay primer rocks my world!
> 
> I used:
> NYX Pearl Shadows in Space and Purple
> Wild and Crazy shadows in Basic White and Silver Moon
> ELF Waterproof Liquid eyeliner in Plum
> Avon Supershock Mascara in Black



Your eyes look great! Beautiful colors!


----------



## j0yc3

Products used:
face: smashbox primer (green); mac select moisturecover concealer; makeup forever velvet mat + foundation; mac medium plus mineralize skinfinish; true romantic beauty powder blush 
eyes: urban decay primer potion base; mac mancatcher eyeshadow on inner lid (the 1st 1/4); mac swish eye shadow on the second 1/4 of the lid; mac lavander sky on the 3rd 1/4 lid and mac creme de violet on the last 4th 1/4 or outer lid and crease (all eyeshadows are the same for under the lower lashline); mac brule eyeshadow for the brows; mac nylon & whisper eyeshadows for browhighlights; blacktrack fluidline on the upper lid liner; mac engraved powerpoint eye pencil for waterline; diorshow mascara
lips: kiehl's lip balm #1; nyx frosted beige lipstick
a spray of mac fix+ after

So this is what I look like today LOL!
(no time to photoshop and cut/resize the images, im at work now! lol)

(iphone taken pic)







digital cam for the eyeshadows -


----------



## MissTiss

Gorgeous!! ^^ What kind of brushes do you ladies use to apply the MAC Fluidline? I have the 208 brush, but have no idea if that's one to use or not. I use it to apply powder eyeliner (or shadow as eyeliner).


----------



## jc2239

j0yc3 said:


> Products used:
> face: smashbox primer (green); mac select moisturecover concealer; makeup forever velvet mat + foundation; mac medium plus mineralize skinfinish; true romantic beauty powder blush
> eyes: urban decay primer potion base; mac mancatcher eyeshadow on inner lid (the 1st 1/4); mac swish eye shadow on the second 1/4 of the lid; mac lavander sky on the 3rd 1/4 lid and mac creme de violet on the last 4th 1/4 or outer lid and crease (all eyeshadows are the same for under the lower lashline); mac brule eyeshadow for the brows; mac nylon & whisper eyeshadows for browhighlights; blacktrack fluidline on the upper lid liner; mac engraved powerpoint eye pencil for waterline; diorshow mascara
> lips: kiehl's lip balm #1; nyx frosted beige lipstick
> a spray of mac fix+ after
> 
> So this is what I look like today LOL!
> (no time to photoshop and cut/resize the images, im at work now! lol)
> 
> (iphone taken pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digital cam for the eyeshadows -




^^^ i LOVE


----------



## cristalena56

beautiful j0yc3!

i dont feel like taking a pic.... i have wonderfinish make up, bare minerals patience, bare minerals water lily plus mac swish... then vs and clinique mascara, trublend blush pure romance and shimmering sands, and sephora lipstick.. i think this is becoming my look for the next couple weeks and then i will change it haha


----------



## j0yc3

thanks ladies!


----------



## CandyJanney

I need to start doing this! I love this post!


----------



## claireZk

J0yc3- I love it!  The purple looks great with your coloring!


----------



## frostedcouture

j0yc3, Very pretty!


----------



## Divyaangana

MissTiss said:


> Gorgeous!! ^^ What kind of brushes do you ladies use to apply the MAC Fluidline? I have the 208 brush, but have no idea if that's one to use or not. I use it to apply powder eyeliner (or shadow as eyeliner).



I use the MAC 210 brush to apply mine. It's a super super skinny brush, so I can get a really fine and precise line with it. And it's great for tight lining and lower lash lining as well because it is so thin.


----------



## j0yc3

MissTiss said:


> Gorgeous!! ^^ What kind of brushes do you ladies use to apply the MAC Fluidline? I have the 208 brush, but have no idea if that's one to use or not. I use it to apply powder eyeliner (or shadow as eyeliner).


 
I usually use MAC #209. I really wanted a smaller line of blacktrack so I used this eyeliner brush (same as #209 but a lil thinner) that I bought from coastal scents


----------



## itsnicole

j0yc3 said:


> Products used:
> face: smashbox primer (green); mac select moisturecover concealer; makeup forever velvet mat + foundation; mac medium plus mineralize skinfinish; true romantic beauty powder blush
> eyes: urban decay primer potion base; mac mancatcher eyeshadow on inner lid (the 1st 1/4); mac swish eye shadow on the second 1/4 of the lid; mac lavander sky on the 3rd 1/4 lid and mac creme de violet on the last 4th 1/4 or outer lid and crease (all eyeshadows are the same for under the lower lashline); mac brule eyeshadow for the brows; mac nylon & whisper eyeshadows for browhighlights; blacktrack fluidline on the upper lid liner; mac engraved powerpoint eye pencil for waterline; diorshow mascara
> lips: kiehl's lip balm #1; nyx frosted beige lipstick
> a spray of mac fix+ after
> 
> So this is what I look like today LOL!
> (no time to photoshop and cut/resize the images, im at work now! lol)



Wow! Your eyes look amazing!


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks Divyaangana and j0yc3! I am going to check out the MAC 209 (can't seem to find a 210 on their website) and some Dipdown and Blacktrack Fluid Line! YAY!


----------



## jc2239

nothing special for me since i'm studying.  the only thing i had on me was this face powder and some lip balm so i used that's what i used!   i had no brushes so i used just my fingers ush:

(with and without flash)













i'm wearing the same powder on my eyes and lips, i just mixed it into some lip balm


----------



## claireZk

^ That's so pretty!  What powder is that?  I love the way it looks so pearly on your lips!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks claire!  this is what i used






i had no time to go shopping so treated myself to it at cvs 

only $4.99!


----------



## itsnicole

It looks pretty, Jen!


----------



## jc2239

thanks nicole   i looks like crap from not getting enough sleep so makeup seems to be pointless right now


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> nothing special for me since i'm studying. the only thing i had on me was this face powder and some lip balm so i used that's what i used!  i had no brushes so i used just my fingers ush:
> 
> (with and without flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm wearing the same powder on my eyes and lips, i just mixed it into some lip balm


 

This is lovely!


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, it looks lovely!


----------



## jc2239

awww thanks *misstiss* and *frosted*!  i've been in such a funk lately (missing the sunlight and all ) it's nice to at least feel semi-attractive again .  you should've seen me yesterday-i looked like i'd just crawled out of a cave after 10 years in solitude.


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> you should've seen me yesterday-i looked like i'd just crawled out of a cave after 10 years in solitude.


Ummm yeah, that's totally me this week :shame:

I did get a little sun today, but I got sunscreen in my eyes so now they're all red and puffy (in addition to my unkempt cave woman-ness)... Hawt! ush: lol

I love that NYX powder btw.  I'm going to see if my CVS has it!


----------



## MissTiss

ok I am sooo posting an FOTD tomorrow. Come hell or high water!!!


----------



## cristalena56

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks claire! this is what i used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had no time to go shopping so treated myself to it at cvs
> 
> only $4.99!


sooooooooooooo pretty! i like nyc :shame: cant beat an eyeliner for 96 cents!  they work good too! i even like their liquie black eye liner :shame:


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Ummm yeah, that's totally me this week :shame:
> 
> I did get a little sun today, but I got sunscreen in my eyes so now they're all red and puffy (in addition to my unkempt cave woman-ness)... Hawt! ush: lol
> 
> I love that NYX powder btw.  I'm going to see if my CVS has it!



lol *claire*!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> ok I am sooo posting an FOTD tomorrow. Come hell or high water!!!



i can't wait to see it!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> sooooooooooooo pretty! i like nyc :shame: cant beat an eyeliner for 96 cents!  they work good too! i even like their liquie black eye liner :shame:



aww thanks bethy!  i'd never tried any of their products before this, but i'm surprised how good this was for under $5 .

i really miss the multi-quote function.  it made me look like less of a thread-hog .


----------



## claireZk

I just realized you said ny*c*, not ny*x*.  That will make it a lot easier to find it!


----------



## cristalena56

do be do i dont think i like this look today but anyways 

maybelline wonderfinish, some clinique pink shadow and a loreal purple color, revlon colorstay eye liner, vs and clinique mascara, covergirl tru blend blush-shimmering sands, vs lipgloss, and covergirl lipstick... oh and clinique lipstick... i make my own colors  my face looks weird today  anyways


----------



## candace117

I'm sorry I don't have a camera 
But today I have MAC aqualine (mermaid turquoise) eyeliner, Sweetness beauty powder on the lids and cheeks (bright shimmery pink) and Lark About pigment (shimmery blue toned silver that looks lavender on me) on the browbone and over the lid and swept down underneath. Lashplus mascara, strobe liquid topped with Soleil Tan de Chanel on the face (put on with Lancome kabuki brush...I love that thing...!!!!) and MAC dazzleglass in date night.


----------



## MissTiss

ok. Here goes. Every Minerals Foundation, Smashbox Lip Gloss in Pop, Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes (liner) in Brown (can't remember the real name), MAC Satin Taupe and Rice Paper and Everyday Minerals blush in Nick Nack and Clinigue  Lash Power Long Wearing Formula mascara.

Nothing special, but here it is...









The pictures kinda suck...


----------



## frostedcouture

Bethy, you look great! I really like that blush on you


----------



## jc2239

^^ i agree it's a gorgeous color on you!

and *misstiss* yay for posting photos!  you look great-natural and beautiful .


----------



## jc2239

nothing special for me, but i decided to finally use my she-gold lipglass so here it is:







i'm sure it'll look beautiful layered over something


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the SheGold and the packaging!!


----------



## cristalena56

that she gold is gorgeous!


----------



## cristalena56

frostedcouture said:


> Bethy, you look great! I really like that blush on you


 


jc2239 said:


> ^^ i agree it's a gorgeous color on you!
> .


Thanks! :shame:


----------



## shoegal27

Tan pigment on lid
Expensive Pink in crease
Antiqued on outter crease blended into V
Blend all
Rice paper on brow, down to tear duct and down side of nose.
Black liner / mascara

NC30 studio Fix

california in a compact bronzer

Mac sublime culture liner / bubble gum gloss Loreal


----------



## jc2239

MAC eyeshadow in By Jupiter, WnW palette in Twilight, and Chanel Inimitable


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, your lashes are looking lovely today!   Is that waterproof that's holding the curl so well? Or are your lashes not stubborn like mine..lol


----------



## jc2239

^^  awww thanks!  it's a combination of the waterproof chanel inimitable and my shu curler.  my lashes are ridiculously stubborn as well!  i can have them beautifully curled, but after a coat or two of mascara they're literally stick straight again.  but the chanel's really great for holding curl, so it's definitely going to be a keeper for me until i find something cheaper!  

if you haven't tried it, the majolica majorca mascara i reviewed is absolutely AMAZING for holding a curl.  but it's also the most difficult mascara of all time to remove, which is why i never use it .


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh I know, waterproof is so hard to remove.  There are a few ways to remove it before you use your normal face wash/makeup wipes/etc. to ensure that everything is removed 100%.  I've never tried olive oil or baby shampoo..but I'm going to give it a try soon.


----------



## jc2239

i haven't done one of these in awhile but here's mine from my birthday a few nights ago
















Eyes: MAC shadows in Dazzlelight and DressCamp Pink; random TooFaced purple shadow (can't remember the name), Chanel and Bobbi Brown liners, Chanel Inimitable mascara

Lips: Chanel lipstick in Waikiki, MAC Fashion lipglass


----------



## sunnibunni

did i ask this already? but how do you keep your shadow on so well? i love the hint of purple. it looks great.

oh and i use almay moisturizing eye makeup remover pads to take off my makeup. it gets off all the waterproof mascara and everything else on my face. it's oily but you wipe it off with tissue and wash your face and there's absolutely no makeup left.


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, was about to comment your blog but I'll just comment here  I like the look! I see that you used liquid liner for that look. I love it!


----------



## jc2239

sunnibunni said:


> did i ask this already? but how do you keep your shadow on so well? i love the hint of purple. it looks great.
> 
> oh and i use almay moisturizing eye makeup remover pads to take off my makeup. it gets off all the waterproof mascara and everything else on my face. it's oily but you wipe it off with tissue and wash your face and there's absolutely no makeup left.



thanks sunni!  whenever i know i need for my eyeshadow to last, i layer my shadow over a coordinating mac paint pot base color.  any analogous eyeshadow primer should do the trick (i know a lot of people love urban decay's shadow primer, and there's a l'oreal drugstore version that's similar), but i really like mac paint pots since they've worked the best for helping shadows to stay in place on my oily lids.  

HTH! 



frostedcouture said:


> Jen, was about to comment your blog but I'll just comment here  I like the look! I see that you used liquid liner for that look. I love it!



awww thanks frosted!  i definitely feel like i needed the liquid to tie the whole look together plus SO loves it


----------



## frostedcouture

That's cute that SO likes it


----------



## oregonfanlisa

frostedcouture said:


> Oh I know, waterproof is so hard to remove. There are a few ways to remove it before you use your normal face wash/makeup wipes/etc. to ensure that everything is removed 100%. I've never tried olive oil or baby shampoo..but I'm going to give it a try soon.


 
Try shu uemura Cleansing Oil.  Removes EVERYTHING effortlessly.  Put on dry hands, rub hands on face and use gentle circles to remove mascara, rinse off with water.  Prepare to be astonished!


----------



## frostedcouture

oregonfanlisa said:


> Try shu uemura Cleansing Oil.  Removes EVERYTHING effortlessly.  Put on dry hands, rub hands on face and use gentle circles to remove mascara, rinse off with water.  Prepare to be astonished!



Thanks! Does anyone know of products that are similar to this?


----------



## cheburashka

jc2239 said:


> i haven't done one of these in awhile but here's mine from my birthday a few nights ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes: MAC shadows in Dazzlelight and DressCamp Pink; random TooFaced purple shadow (can't remember the name), Chanel and Bobbi Brown liners, Chanel Inimitable mascara
> 
> Lips: Chanel lipstick in Waikiki, MAC Fashion lipglass




I have that same lipstick but it doesn't look half as good on me as it does on you. Your lips are soooooooo pretty.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Thanks! Does anyone know of products that are similar to this?



SK-II, DHC, Amore Pacific, and La Mer all make cleansing oils that are pretty similar although the SK-II is my personal favorite.  i think some drugstore lines also make cleansing oils although i'm not really sure!



cheburashka said:


> I have that same lipstick but it doesn't look half as good on me as it does on you. Your lips are soooooooo pretty.



aww thanks so much cheburashka :shame:.  

i honestly didn't love waikiki so much when i first got it because it didn't seem to show up, but either i've developed a heavier hand in application or the lipstick has aged really well because it's now my favorite lipstick   plus it looks absolutely beautiful with gloss layered over it


----------



## frostedcouture

My mom uses SK-II and Shiseido products. I'm going to go ask her about the cleansing oil. Looks like I'm going to need one if I wear waterproof mascara.


----------



## MissTiss

Another good cleansing oil is Dermalogica's Preclease...I use it and like it a lot. 

My FOTD:
Everyday Minerals Foundation - Buttered Tan
MAC Paint Pot - Painterly
MAC e/s Naked Lunch
MAC e/s Era 
MAC Fluidline in Dipdown
Clinigue Lash Power Mascara (love this)

(^^ Very neutral eye today)

MAC Blush - Gingerly

MAC Dazzleglass - Baby Sparks


Question - What do you girls use to apply your paint pots? I was a little scandalized when the MAC SA told me to use my finger. I did and it worked fine, but I wasn't happy about it...


----------



## jc2239

^^ i use my fingers when i'm in a huge rush, if not i use a small concealer brush like this


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i use my fingers when i'm in a huge rush, if not i use a small concealer brush like this


 

Whoot! Thank you. I was wondering if one of my concealer brushes would do.   Thanks! Also, wanted to say, I am enjoying your blog. 

I am loving my paint pot better than the paint (tube).  At least I wont get a phantom squirt like I do when I open the tube and it all comes out and I haven't even squeezed yet. LOL!  You should see me in the morning trying to be all careful. 

LONG LIVE MAC PAINT POTS!


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss, I use MAC blank canvas as a primer sometimes and I normally use my ring finger to dab it on. I'm lazy and don't like to wash too many brushes   If I use a brush, I would use a concealer brush. Any flat brush will do.  

I don't really have interesting FOTDs because I go to school everyday, lol but I'll just list what I wore today for the heck of it 
MAC oil control lotion underneath 
Stila tinted moisturizer (I like LM better)
YSL Everlong mascara
Revlon Colorstay liquid liner
MAC Dazzleglass in Steppin Out
MAC melon pigment for a little sparkle )


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i use my fingers when i'm in a huge rush, if not i use a small concealer brush like this



Thanks for sharing! I never thought of using a concealer brush... I've always just used my fingers.


----------



## cristalena56

ive been slacking with these


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Whoot! Thank you. I was wondering if one of my concealer brushes would do.   Thanks! Also, wanted to say, I am enjoying your blog.
> 
> I am loving my paint pot better than the paint (tube).  At least I wont get a phantom squirt like I do when I open the tube and it all comes out and I haven't even squeezed yet. LOL!  You should see me in the morning trying to be all careful.
> 
> LONG LIVE MAC PAINT POTS!



you're welcome misstiss!  i love paint pots too!  i've tried a bunch of eyeshadow primers but these work the best on me, plus they're fun since they come in all sorts of colors 

and i'm so glad you're enjoying my blog :shame:

i hate squeeze tubes because you really never know how much product you're going to get.  one second you have nothing, the next half the tube's  on your fingertips ush:



itsnicole said:


> Thanks for sharing! I never thought of using a concealer brush... I've always just used my fingers.



i have to confess i do usually end up using my fingers, but have to be all proper for the tutorial photos 



cristalena56 said:


> ive been slacking with these



me too!  mostly because i haven't been wearing much makeup lately


----------



## angeleyess25

The blues!!! 

MAC pigments-
Azreal blue
RR Blue
Dark Soul
and Vanilla


----------



## cristalena56

ooooooooooooo love that blue! reminds me of the blue amanda has had on in ugly betty!


----------



## frostedcouture

angeleyess25 said:


> The blues!!!
> 
> MAC pigments-
> Azreal blue
> RR Blue
> Dark Soul
> and Vanilla



Love those pigments you used!! Pigments are so fun


----------



## jc2239

angeleyess25 said:


> The blues!!!
> 
> MAC pigments-
> Azreal blue
> RR Blue
> Dark Soul
> and Vanilla



i was thinking about ordering some sample of rr blue earlier today but was afraid it might be too fluorescent.  but it's absolutely gorgeous on you and now i want it -must resist!!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Oh go for it!  I am terrified of pigments, but I can live vicariously through the rest of you this way...

My FOTD. 

Everyday Minerals Fondation - Buttered Tan
MAC Gingerly Blush (again)

UDPP 
MAC Paint Pot - Painterly
MAC e/s Rice Paper
MAC e/s Expensive Pink
MAC e/s Bronze
MAC Fluidline in Dipdown
Clinique Long Wear Mascara in Black 

MAC Lipstick in Ahoy There


----------



## Jahpson

with all the rain and cold weather, I have been pretty lazy.

washed my face this morning, moisterized and thats all there is on


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> ^^ Oh go for it!  I am terrified of pigments, but I can live vicariously through the rest of you this way...
> 
> My FOTD.
> 
> Everyday Minerals Fondation - Buttered Tan
> MAC Gingerly Blush (again)
> 
> UDPP
> MAC Paint Pot - Painterly
> MAC e/s Rice Paper
> MAC e/s Expensive Pink
> MAC e/s Bronze
> MAC Fluidline in Dipdown
> Clinique Long Wear Mascara in Black
> 
> MAC Lipstick in Ahoy There



i'm planning on pressing my pigments into shadow form so that they're less scary!  

and i just got myself expensive pink and really love it!  and it's been re-released in the Neo Sci-Fi collection so it's one less thing you'll need to buy from that line 



JahpsonLoveYou said:


> with all the rain and cold weather, I have been pretty lazy.
> 
> washed my face this morning, moisterized and thats all there is on



that's more than i've done yet!  just rolled out of bed and i'm about to hop in the shower


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> and i just got myself expensive pink and really love it! and it's been re-released in the Neo Sci-Fi collection so it's one less thing you'll need to buy from that line


 

My thoughts exactly on expensive pink. Two of the glosses are re-releases too if my memory serves... So there's more savings. I figure if I didn't buy it before it was "special" or LE then I sure don't need it now. Right? (this is me telling myself I need to save money) 

I have a feeling that orange packaging is going to be the end of me...


----------



## frostedcouture

Didn't have much time this morning because I woke up late. But I applied some random black kohl liner to my upper lashline, quick coat of YSL Everlong mascara, and used a little bit of CoverGirl clean pressed powder on my t-zone because it gets a little oily. I should have just used my MAC oil control lotion. Oh well  Also wore my pomegranate Burt's bees lip balm


----------



## claireZk

angeleyess25 said:


> The blues!!!
> 
> MAC pigments-
> Azreal blue
> RR Blue
> Dark Soul
> and Vanilla



Beautiful!!!


----------



## jc2239

i'm just wearing vanilla pigment all over my lids.  i loved it as a highlighter, but as an all-over eye color it has me thinking gangrene for some reason.  gives my face a strange sickly green cast 

will have to try again sometime


----------



## claireZk

^ Vanilla looks green on me too!  I tried it on at MAC and my bf grimaced when he saw it! 

I actually took the time to do cool eye makeup today, but I never took a pic and by the time I got home from work it was trashed


----------



## shoegal27

I did something different and got so many compliments:
All MAC e/s
Swiss chocolate on the lid
Silver ring on the crease, blend into Swiss chocolate
Embark on the outer crease, blend into Swiss chocolate and Silver ring
above the silver ring, applied Tan pigment and blend
about Tan, applied Rice Paper on the brow bone
applied black eyeliner on top lid very thin from outer corner to tear duct
lower eyelid:
outer corner to middle: Embark
inner corner to middle: Honey Lust

loads of mascara.. 
really pretty, smokey brown look.


----------



## itsnicole

Today I'm wearing...
- La Mer Treatment Fluid Foundation
- La Mer Loose Powder
- MAC Pink Swoon Blush
- Bobbi Brown Rose Shimmerbrick
- Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Black
- Diorshow Waterproof in Black
- MAC Expensive Pink Eyeshadow 
- MAC Antiqued Eyeshadow 
- MAC Satin Taupe Eyeshadow 
- MAC Vanilla Eyeshadow 
- MAC Shore Leave Eyeshadow
- MAC Angel Lipstick
- MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## jc2239

FOTD from graduation (Thursday)







Eyes:
MAC Mutiny pigment (inner half of eye)
MAC Sushi Flower eyeshadow (outer half of eye)
Shiseido Mascara Base
Chanel Inimitable Mascara (waterproof)


----------



## claireZk

It's been a looong time since I posted any pics here! 

Here's an EOTD from a couple days ago...







MAC pigment Naked
MAC pigment Green Brown
MAC e/s Sumptuous Olive
Bourjois loose shadow Gold 
UD liquid liner Smog
Bourjois Ultra Black mascara


----------



## itsnicole

claireZk said:


> It's been a looong time since I posted any pics here!
> 
> Here's an EOTD from a couple days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC pigment Naked
> MAC pigment Green Brown
> MAC e/s Sumptuous Olive
> Bourjois loose shadow Gold
> UD liquid liner Smog
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara



Wow! This looks beautiful!


----------



## frostedcouture

Claire   I am green with envy of those lashes of yours.    Do you apply the naked over everything or underneath the other e/s and pigments?


----------



## claireZk

Thanks Nicole and Frosty! 

I just realized how much of my eyes was cut out of that pic.  It was the only decent one I got with the macro setting/ no flash 

Anyway, to answer your question Frosty, I used Naked pigment as a base and I also used it to blend out the edges of the green.  I use Naked this way whenever I'm wearing warm or neutral shadows.  It has some bronze/ copper shimmer so it doesn't really work for cool colors, but I rarely wear them anyway.


----------



## shoegal27

Today I wasn't wanting to get crazy so I did a little simple application.  
*Tan all over lid
*Embark in the crease
blend into each other, and then retrospect on brow
*brown liner
*mascara

simple but pretty


----------



## frostedcouture

Thanks for answering Claire


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> It's been a looong time since I posted any pics here!
> 
> Here's an EOTD from a couple days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC pigment Naked
> MAC pigment Green Brown
> MAC e/s Sumptuous Olive
> Bourjois loose shadow Gold
> UD liquid liner Smog
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cheburashka

Everyone looks so amazing I am blown away. I never imagined that MAC pigments look so beautiful. 

Do any of you ladies have emerald green or golden olive pigment, I would love  to see what those look like on the eyes.


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> It's been a looong time since I posted any pics here!
> 
> Here's an EOTD from a couple days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC pigment Naked
> MAC pigment Green Brown
> MAC e/s Sumptuous Olive
> Bourjois loose shadow Gold
> UD liquid liner Smog
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara


ooo claire, gorgeous! i love the gold and green together!


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> MissTiss, I use MAC blank canvas as a primer sometimes and I normally use my ring finger to dab it on. I'm lazy and don't like to wash too many brushes  If I use a brush, I would use a concealer brush. Any flat brush will do.
> quote]
> 
> I have barecanvas too, but I am enjoying my paint pot better. I waste more product with that tube....
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyess25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blues!!!
> 
> MAC pigments-
> Azreal blue
> RR Blue
> Dark Soul
> and Vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## jc2239

cheburashka said:


> Everyone looks so amazing I am blown away. I never imagined that MAC pigments look so beautiful.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have emerald green or golden olive pigment, I would love  to see what those look like on the eyes.



i should be getting my golden olive in the mail today.  after i press it i'll be sure to do a FOTD using it!


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> i should be getting my golden olive in the mail today. after i press it i'll be sure to do a FOTD using it!


 

Talk to me about pressing. What's the technique?


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Talk to me about pressing. What's the technique?



i'm going to be doing an in-depth post on my blog in this soon (in a day or two) but essentially you get empty eyeshadow pans, mix a pigment with 70% or higher rubbing alcohol, let it dry, press down on it really hard and voila you've got a regular eyeshadow!  they're just as pigmented and so much easier/neater to use.

here's a photo of a few i recently pressed (only the bottom left is MAC):






HTH!


----------



## frostedcouture

Can't wait for that tutorial Jen! I saw your blog post with the pressed pigments. Looks so good!


----------



## shoegal27

jc2239 said:


> i'm going to be doing an in-depth post on my blog in this soon (in a day or two) but essentially you get empty eyeshadow pans, mix a pigment with 70% or higher rubbing alcohol, let it dry, press down on it really hard and voila you've got a regular eyeshadow! they're just as pigmented and so much easier/neater to use.
> 
> here's a photo of a few i recently pressed (only the bottom left is MAC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!


 

OMG... mouth open, can't believe this.. I need to see your tut!


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Can't wait for that tutorial Jen! I saw your blog post with the pressed pigments. Looks so good!



thanks!  it's really so much fun i'm a little obsessed (but what else is new? )



shoegal27 said:


> OMG... mouth open, can't believe this.. I need to see your tut!



shoegal you're gonna love pressing pigments i just know it!   it's so ridiculously easy and quick and you'll feel so crafty when you're done


----------



## cristalena56

the alcohol doesnt hurt your eyes? i know its dried but it was added? i guess i am scared if i were to do this, my sensetive eyes would have an allergic reaction  they look so good though, so i am wanting to try that!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> the alcohol doesnt hurt your eyes? i know its dried but it was added? i guess i am scared if i were to do this, my sensetive eyes would have an allergic reaction  they look so good though, so i am wanting to try that!



bethy a lot of people have been concerned about this and it's been heavily discussed on a bunch of beauty blogs, but nobody has had any issues!  i have super-sensitive eyes (i can't really wear contacts because they irritate my eyes so much ush but i've never had the slightest irritation from this.  

although you add the alcohol, it all evaporates and if you add too much you actually see it all rise to the top of the shadow.  and any last remnants of alcohol are squeezed out onto the fabric when you press it (i let mine dry in the sun and then press overnight so they're completely dry), leaving you with nothing to harm your eyes .  i make sure to wait until any alcohol smell is completely gone before using the shadow .


----------



## soulmama425

My face for today-

Clinique Sheer City Block SPF 25
Youngblood concealer for under eyes and blemishes
Nars Laguna Bronzer
Stila rouge pot blush in WaterLily for cheeks
Nars liquid eyeliner
Stila eyeshadows "bronze glow" (my fav for everyday) for lid
Mac "vanilla" as highlighter for under brow bone
Lipgloss- Nars Turkish Delight for lips (My other fav)
Max Factor mascara
voila!


----------



## frostedcouture

soulmama, I love vanilla and Turkish delight! 

Today I'm wearing Stila tinted moisturizer, Bobbi Brown Beige shimmer brick, Bourjois lipgloss (Beige Theoric), NYC liquid eyeliner (pearlized black) and YSL Everlong mascara.


----------



## cheburashka

frostedcouture said:


> soulmama, I love vanilla and Turkish delight!
> 
> Today I'm wearing Stila tinted moisturizer, Bobbi Brown Beige shimmer brick, Bourjois lipgloss (Beige Theoric), NYC liquid eyeliner (pearlized black) and YSL Everlong mascara.



I really wish you posted a picture, I want to see what beige shimmer brick looks like on so much !


----------



## frostedcouture

cheburashka said:


> I really wish you posted a picture, I want to see what beige shimmer brick looks like on so much !



Sorry, no pictures   I don't like using it as an e/s, but I just use it as a highlighter. (cheekbones) It is a comparable to MAC MSF powders.


----------



## claireZk

*Today*

face:
Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer
Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing foundation
Bourjois Illuminating concealer pen

eyes: 
Ultima II e/s base
MAC Naked Pigment
MAC Blue-Brown Pigment
MAC Mauvement Pigment
MAC Quick Frost Pigment
Ulta Kohl eye pencil in Bronze
Bourjois Ultra Black mascara






cheeks:
MAC Mauvement Pigment





lips: 
MAC Mauvement Pigment
CoverGirl clear lipstick


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> *Today*
> 
> face:
> Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer
> Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing foundation
> Bourjois Illuminating concealer pen
> 
> eyes:
> Ultima II e/s base
> MAC Naked Pigment
> MAC Blue-Brown Pigment
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> MAC Quick Frost Pigment
> Ulta Kohl eye pencil in Bronze
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeks:
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lips:
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> CoverGirl clear lipstick



claire you're looking especially gorgeous today (especially those lashes )!!


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> claire you're looking especially gorgeous today (especially those lashes )!!


Thanks J!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Today I wore gold mode pigment, with tempting and mulch and some Clinique highlighter shade and it was nice. Tempting is the perfect colour for blending mulch in well with gold mode.


----------



## jc2239

Sorry for the lack of photos lately but I've been exhausted dragging my butt to bar review classes ush:.

So today I'm wearing Tan pigment on my eyes with Rose pigment on the outer corners






And By Terry Light-Expert foundation topped with Sassed Up and Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> *Today*
> 
> face:
> Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer
> Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing foundation
> Bourjois Illuminating concealer pen
> 
> eyes:
> Ultima II e/s base
> MAC Naked Pigment
> MAC Blue-Brown Pigment
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> MAC Quick Frost Pigment
> Ulta Kohl eye pencil in Bronze
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeks:
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lips:
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> CoverGirl clear lipstick


 
WOW! So lovely. I am so jealous of your lashes. I Neeeeeed to check out that Mascara.


----------



## jc2239

Today:

MAC Pastorale and Golden Olive pigment, Max Factor Lash Perfection mascara
Hourglass foundation (not too into this one), Everyday Minerals blush in Theme Park 
Chanel Glossimer in Gazelle


----------



## MissTiss

EM Foundation
MAC Shadows in Naked Lunch and Woodwinked 
MAC Fluidline in Sweet Sage
MAC Gingerly Blush
MAC Pleasure Seeker l/s
MAC Naked Space l/g
Random Black Mascara


Very neutral boring work face today. It's my "I'm not wearing a lot of make up" look.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i  pleasureseeker for a neutral look


----------



## MissTiss

Me too, Jen! After lunch (since I ate off all my Pleasureseeker) I am using Lollipop Lovin' under Sock Hop Gloss (I've been carrying them in my make up bag). It's a good pinky-peach neutral too.


----------



## SimplyElegant

claireZk said:


> *Today*
> 
> face:
> Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer
> Napoleon Perdis Light Diffusing foundation
> Bourjois Illuminating concealer pen
> 
> eyes:
> Ultima II e/s base
> MAC Naked Pigment
> MAC Blue-Brown Pigment
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> MAC Quick Frost Pigment
> Ulta Kohl eye pencil in Bronze
> Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeks:
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lips:
> MAC Mauvement Pigment
> CoverGirl clear lipstick


Wow you have gorgeous lashes.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Me too, Jen! After lunch (since I ate off all my Pleasureseeker) I am using Lollipop Lovin' under Sock Hop Gloss (I've been carrying them in my make up bag). It's a good pinky-peach neutral too.



LOL   I layered lollipop lovin over pleasureseeker the other day and that was really really pretty too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I didn't wear this to work today, but I had fun playing with my new MAC purchases today...check it out!  

e/s is a combo of Mylar, Idol Eyes, Carbon, Black Tied and Typographic. Liner is Chanel le crayon yeux and mascara was mac zoomlash. I love it but it doesn't lengthen my lashes like Lancome Hypnose does, wow!


----------



## claireZk

^ So pretty! 

I love the way that looks, but I stink at vertical blending so I can never get it to work (idk if that even makes sense lol).


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> I didn't wear this to work today, but I had fun playing with my new MAC purchases today...check it out!
> 
> e/s is a combo of Mylar, Idol Eyes, Carbon, Black Tied and Typographic. Liner is Chanel le crayon yeux and mascara was mac zoomlash. I love it but it doesn't lengthen my lashes like Lancome Hypnose does, wow!



very pretty!!!


i decided to change up my look for evening because i wasn't too crazy about my morning look, so here's my FOTD for tonight










I used Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue, and Golden Olive pigments and my Hey, Sailor lustreglass.


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> ^ So pretty!
> 
> I love the way that looks, but I stink at vertical blending so I can never get it to work (idk if that even makes sense lol).


 
Thanks!   Yeah I am really trying hard on the vertical blending and getting the darker shadows into the crease...I've learned so much here and am having a blast experimenting!    That pic also reminded me of why I have a brow wax/tint scheduled tomorrow, LOL!!


----------



## jc2239

Eyes: MAC Fuchsia, Golden Olive, and Violet pigments, Chanel Inimitable
Lips: MAC Hey, Sailor lustreglass
Face: Hourglass foundation, La Mer powder

(and yes I have a mascara smudge on one of my eyes ush


----------



## peach.

jc, your looks are GORGEOUS! I always wear neutrals but you're making me want to try colors!


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> very pretty!!!
> 
> 
> i decided to change up my look for evening because i wasn't too crazy about my morning look, so here's my FOTD for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue, and Golden Olive pigments and my Hey, Sailor lustreglass.


 
Jen! I LOVE the eyes! I am really getting interested in these pigments!! Between you and Claire, I am totally jealous of your make up application technique!

What kind of brushed do you use to apply pigments? I may have asked before and forgot...


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> I didn't wear this to work today, but I had fun playing with my new MAC purchases today...check it out!
> 
> e/s is a combo of Mylar, Idol Eyes, Carbon, Black Tied and Typographic. Liner is Chanel le crayon yeux and mascara was mac zoomlash. I love it but it doesn't lengthen my lashes like Lancome Hypnose does, wow!


 

Pretty! 



claireZk said:


> I love the way that looks, but I stink at vertical blending so I can never get it to work (idk if that even makes sense lol).


 
What the heck is verticle blending?


----------



## jc2239

peach. said:


> jc, your looks are GORGEOUS! I always wear neutrals but you're making me want to try colors!



awww thanks so much *peach*!  you should definitely play with bright colors-they make me feel so springy 



MissTiss said:


> Jen! I LOVE the eyes! I am really getting interested in these pigments!! Between you and Claire, I am totally jealous of your make up application technique!
> 
> What kind of brushed do you use to apply pigments? I may have asked before and forgot...



thanks *misstiss*!  pigments are really so great and depending on the color, very multi-functional.  today i'm wearing pink pearl pigment (along iwth a bunch of other colors ) on my eyes, and i'm also wearing it on my cheeks (it makes such a gorgeous blush!) and mixed a little bit of it into my gloss as well.  

I think this may be a little unconventional but I use a tapered blender brush like the MAC 224 because I like that I can pink up a good amount of pigment on the tip and then blend blend blend


----------



## lizz

^Oh good, because I just ordered this brush a few days ago.


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> What the heck is verticle blending?



Erm it's a phrase I just made up, because I didn't know the technical term :shame:

You know, like when you put the different colors of eyeshadow on vertically, so it goes from dark in the outer corners to light in the inner corners.  I don't know how to do that.  I try doing vertical stripes of color and blending the edges a little bit from color to color.  I've only gotten it to work once


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> Erm it's a phrase I just made up, because I didn't know the technical term :shame:
> 
> You know, like when you put the different colors of eyeshadow on vertically, so it goes from dark in the outer corners to light in the inner corners. I don't know how to do that. I try doing vertical stripes of color and blending the edges a little bit from color to color. I've only gotten it to work once


 
I tend to do it light to dark in layers with horizontal motions...the lightest color goes over the whole lid, then I just start the next darkest where I want it to start and blend outward.  The very darkest I dab on in the outer corners and gently blend inward.  Then once I have it the way I like I take one of the medium to lighter colors and _very_ lightly sweep it over the whole lid to really blend it in.

Doing it this way means it goes on in gradual layers instead of being in vertical lines.  But of course it all depends on your eye shape and brush size/shape and how the shadows and pigments behave on your lids...

I'm still having problems getting the crease defined; for some reason I have a mental block about making it so obvious.


----------



## D Girl

I finally got to use my MAC a Mei palette. The colors are carbon, freshwater, and venus. please excuse my messy eye brows!


----------



## jc2239

^^ love the color combo!  beautiful


----------



## MissTiss

lizz said:


> ^Oh good, because I just ordered this brush a few days ago.


 

LOL. I was just thinking "Oh, good, because I already have one of those..."



claireZk said:


> Erm it's a phrase I just made up, because I didn't know the technical term :shame:
> 
> You know, like when you put the different colors of eyeshadow on vertically, so it goes from dark in the outer corners to light in the inner corners. I don't know how to do that. I try doing vertical stripes of color and blending the edges a little bit from color to color. I've only gotten it to work once


 
It's ok, Claire. I make up things all the time.  It'll be our term for the day. Wonder how many times we can make it come up in a sentence...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Here's the grey & peachy smokey eye look I did yesterday. All (mostly) MAC:

Bare Study paint pot
lightshade e/s
Layered Pandamonium and Knight Divine on the lids with my 242 brush
A little Dark Soul pigment on the outer corners
Say Yeah (MAC LE) on crease & blended in (love the 275 brush for this)
Blend blend blend...love the 224 brush for this!
Phone Number kohl Liner
Zoomlash mascara with a coat of Lancome Hypnose on top


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Here's the grey & peachy smokey eye look I did yesterday. All (mostly) MAC:
> 
> Bare Study paint pot
> lightshade e/s
> Layered Pandamonium and Knight Divine on the lids with my 242 brush
> A little Dark Soul pigment on the outer corners
> Say Yeah (MAC LE) on crease & blended in (love the 275 brush for this)
> Blend blend blend...love the 224 brush for this!
> Phone Number kohl Liner
> Zoomlash mascara with a coat of Lancome Hypnose on top


 

Pretty! I love that eyeliner. Looks perfect. Not too smudgy, but still kinda liquidy. Is that MAC?


----------



## claireZk

That looks beeeeautiful Pursegrrl! 



MissTiss said:


> It's ok, Claire. I make up things all the time.  It'll be our term for the day. Wonder how many times we can make it come up in a sentence...


We could make a thread about vertical blending using Macalikes


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> That looks beeeeautiful Pursegrrl!
> 
> 
> We could make a thread about vertical blending using Macalikes


 

Thanks for that! I so needed a laugh today. I just cracked up.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Pretty! I love that eyeliner. Looks perfect. Not too smudgy, but still kinda liquidy. Is that MAC?


 
thanks, MissTiss!  Yep, it's the MAC eye kohl in Phone Number, a charcoal grey:




I love the texture of these...I have Smolder too which is a deep black.

I definitely try for a not too smudgy look - just doesn't feel right for me. But I'm working on gently blending the edges of my liner so they are not too abrupt.  I have a couple of Chanel Le Crayon Yeux, which have a kickbutt very firm angled sponge blender on the opposite side of the liner and they are great to blend without getting overly blend-y, if that makes sense!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> That looks beeeeautiful Pursegrrl!


 
Oh thank you, sweetie!  You guys have inspired me so much...having so much fun weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## PrincessMe

Purse You look stunning!! i love how blue ur eyes are!@!


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> Purse You look stunning!! i love how blue ur eyes are!@!


 
oh thank you, PM!  Thanks to you I'm so into MAC now!!  That grey/peachy FOTD look really brought out the blue and green in my eyes...so fun! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## cristalena56

jc2239 said:


> very pretty!!!
> 
> 
> i decided to change up my look for evening because i wasn't too crazy about my morning look, so here's my FOTD for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue, and Golden Olive pigments and my Hey, Sailor lustreglass.


 sorry just looked at these now :shame: i am in love with these shadow colors!


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> Erm it's a phrase I just made up, because I didn't know the technical term :shame:
> 
> You know, like when you put the different colors of eyeshadow on vertically, so it goes from dark in the outer corners to light in the inner corners. I don't know how to do that. I try doing vertical stripes of color and blending the edges a little bit from color to color. I've only gotten it to work once


 i put the lightest color on first and then blend in the dark color on the outer corner.. i just hope it looks good haha i have gotten ompliments so i guess it does!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> sorry just looked at these now :shame: i am in love with these shadow colors!



awww thanks bethy! :shame:  i've been branching out a lot from my usual pink/purple look lately


----------



## frostedcouture

Monistat chafing gel on forehead and nose
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
MAC Jardin Aires pigment, Honey Lust, Orb
Revlon Colorstay liquid liner in blackest black
MAC plush lash, Shiseido base
Covergirl Fruit Spritzers in Guava splash I think?


----------



## MBart

heading out earlier tonight to meet DH for dinner...






I have a Mary Kay's Replenish serum on post microderm. in the shower. And a little fluff of Bare Essentials powder. 
EYES
Dior eyeshadow - stylish move (I don't usually go so dark in the middle of the week or the summer, but what the heck!)
Dior liquid eyeliner & diorshow mascara all in black
LIPS
Stila lip pencil - used on entire lip - in contour #2
Nars orgasm gloss - tho it doesn't look half as glossy as it really is! 

Freckles are God given & I love 'em!


----------



## cristalena56

i used maybelline wonderfinish, ud uzi and shotgun, sephora black eye liner, lash blast mascara, bourjois blush


----------



## jc2239

just la mer tinted moisturizer and shu uemura lash conditioner for me today .


----------



## frostedcouture

Today did an eye inspired by socaltrojan! Love ya girl  

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Monistat primer
MAC fafi sugar trance lipglass
Cargo blush in Tonga
Eye:  UDPP, MAC pigments in Tan and melon, Orb e/s on highlight, Satin Taupee/s in crease, Revlon Colorstay liquid eyeliner in blackest black, Shiseido mascara base, max Factor volume couture waterproof


----------



## mon favori

This what I was wearing yesterday:

-Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer in bare
-Stila Convertible Color in clove (used the eyeliner and the eyeshadow. one of my favorites!)
-Chanel blush in glamour 
-Chanel gloss in sundress


----------



## Pursegrrl

My wonderful new Stila goodies:

- Cloud all over
- Cassis in the outer corner and crease
- Black liquid liner (it's a pen form so it's easy to control and goes on without pulling unlike a lot of pencils, IMO)
- MAC zoomlash mascara
- NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas with MAC Lustreglass in Hey, Sailor on top.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG, sounds beautiful!  I watched the tutorial video from panacea, and it's gorgeous. I love the Stila colors. I was wondering, do they fit in a MAC palette?


----------



## frostedcouture

I just did my makeup   WAR PAINT USED:
Face] Monistat primer, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer, NARS Orgasm, muted with a bit of La Mer translucent powder
Eye] MAC bare canvas paint, Pink Couture shadestick, Expensive Pink e/s, Cranberry e/s, vanilla pigment, Solar White e/s, Bobbi Brown gel liner (graphite shimmer ink), MAC plush lash mascara
Lip] NARS Napoli lipstick, C.O. Bigelow lime mentha lip shine


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> I just did my makeup  WAR PAINT USED:
> Face] Monistat primer, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer, NARS Orgasm, muted with a bit of La Mer translucent powder
> Eye] MAC bare canvas paint, Pink Couture shadestick, Expensive Pink e/s, Cranberry e/s, vanilla pigment, Solar White e/s, Bobbi Brown gel liner (graphite shimmer ink), MAC plush lash mascara
> Lip] NARS Napoli lipstick, C.O. Bigelow lime mentha lip shine


 
I have the BB gel liner in graphite shimmer too...i love it! I've been meaning to pick cranberry e/s...do you think it would look okay with dark brown eyes? I think I may pick that one up this afternoon as well...oh dear I'm going to need another e/s palette...


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> I have the BB gel liner in graphite shimmer too...i love it! I've been meaning to pick cranberry e/s...do you think it would look okay with dark brown eyes? I think I may pick that one up this afternoon as well...oh dear I'm going to need another e/s palette...


Omg I love it so much as well! I love the texture of the liner too.  I have medium brown eyes, so it will definitely look okay with you. Us girls with brown eyes can pull off almost all eyeshadow colors  Yay!  My eyes are surprisingly light for being 1/2 korean and 1/2 chinese.   I love palettes too! Depotting is my favorite  But sometimes I have gotten the palette form pans instead of having to depot.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Omg I love it so much as well! I love the texture of the liner too. I have medium brown eyes, so it will definitely look okay with you. Us girls with brown eyes can pull off almost all eyeshadow colors  Yay! My eyes are surprisingly light for being 1/2 korean and 1/2 chinese.  I love palettes too! Depotting is my favorite  But sometimes I have gotten the palette form pans instead of having to depot.


 
Thanks so much!  I will definately p/u cranberry today! Yay!! I know...I love to depot!!! I was so scared at first, and my husband helped me do my first batch. But I find it so much fun and I can't wait to get home and depot after I buy shadow! I only have a MAC counter at Macy's (live in Maine so I guess I'm lucky to have that!!) and I don't think they sell the palette form pans, but I would buy those if they did! Thanks so much for your help!! You always have such great advice!!  I think your such a doll!!


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> Thanks so much!  I will definately p/u cranberry today! Yay!! I know...I love to depot!!! I was so scared at first, and my husband helped me do my first batch. But I find it so much fun and I can't wait to get home and depot after I buy shadow! I only have a MAC counter at Macy's (live in Maine so I guess I'm lucky to have that!!) and I don't think they sell the palette form pans, but I would buy those if they did! Thanks so much for your help!! You always have such great advice!!  I think your such a doll!!



Aw I love your posts too   I hope you like the cranberry! I am trying to come up with more ways to wear it. Lately when I wear it, I just wear it with a pink shade and vanilla pigment or something similar. I might try it wet like a liner. I have seen someone do that and it looked really cool.  MAC counters are nice, better than nothing!  I like the counter at Nordstrom near me because it's huge. The selection is really good and the people there are really awesome.  They only sell them at freestanding stores and pro stores I believe.  That's a shame. But you can always try online. HOwever I think depotting is the fun part, plus you can take advantage of back 2 mac program.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Aw I love your posts too  I hope you like the cranberry! I am trying to come up with more ways to wear it. Lately when I wear it, I just wear it with a pink shade and vanilla pigment or something similar. I might try it wet like a liner. I have seen someone do that and it looked really cool. MAC counters are nice, better than nothing!  I like the counter at Nordstrom near me because it's huge. The selection is really good and the people there are really awesome. They only sell them at freestanding stores and pro stores I believe.  That's a shame. But you can always try online. HOwever I think depotting is the fun part, plus you can take advantage of back 2 mac program.


 
Right you are! Depotting is so fun, and then there's the B2M that I wouldn't get otherwise! 

There's a rumor that we are getting a Nordstrom in Maine and when I heard that I almost passed out! I'd be in so much trouble!


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL I'm sure, but wouldn't you just love a Nordstrom?? Where do you usually shop? 

I have never been to Maine, but I know two people that moved from Maine last year. They are still freaking out about the warm weather here on the west coast.


----------



## mm16

My first post here so be kind! lol
I swear by victorias secret make up-i've been wearing it daily since I was 17 and I'm 21 now..its perfect for me.

Anyway, I'm wearing cream foundation from VS, concealer under my eyes from VS, goddess bronzer from VS, and mosaic blush from VSurban decay eyeliner in zero from sephora, cover girl mascara, and vs beauty rush lip gloss in cupquake..


----------



## frostedcouture

Easiest FOTD ever, I went _sans makeup. _


Because I didn't leave the house. Hehe   My skin is already looking closer to flawless thanks to my huge water intake plan.  PM for the details or if you want to join me   I think drinking water is totally helping my skin look more beautiful.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> LOL I'm sure, but wouldn't you just love a Nordstrom?? Where do you usually shop?
> 
> I have never been to Maine, but I know two people that moved from Maine last year. They are still freaking out about the warm weather here on the west coast.


 
I would totally love it if we got a Nordstrom! Or anything else besides Macy's for that matter!!  I ususally do most of my shopping online (J. Crew, Sephora, Neiman  Marcus, Nordstrom) I only shop at Macy's for MAC, Chanel and the occasional purchase from Benefit. I go absolutely nuts when I go to Boston!! 

Maine is a beautiful state, I'm in southern Maine. The winters can be harsh sometimes, like this past one, but I love the change in seasons. I just wish winter was shorter and summer/fall was longer...but we have a gorgeous coastline and yummy lobster!!


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Easiest FOTD ever, I went _sans makeup. _
> 
> 
> Because I didn't leave the house. Hehe  My skin is already looking closer to flawless thanks to my huge water intake plan. PM for the details or if you want to join me  I think drinking water is totally helping my skin look more beautiful.


 
Frosty I went sans makeup today too! And I had to work!! I got up late and we had "dress down" day, plus it was muggy and I just couldn't deal with putting on makeup. 

I'm interested in hearing about your water intake...I'll PM you...I don't drink enough...somedays I don't drink any :shame:.


----------



## frostedcouture

Aw see? We are totally compatible with each other. Love the same things (MAC!!) and we even go sans makeup together? Coincidence? I think not! LOL


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> Aw see? We are totally compatible with each other. Love the same things (MAC!!) and we even go sans makeup together? Coincidence? I think not! LOL


----------



## frostedcouture

ella, I am rooting for you! We will hopefully stick to our water plans together )  I am going sans makeup until the latest time possible. Tonight will be simple because it's time for some swimming/hot tub!

Waterproof Max Factor volume couture
Tarte cheek stain? I wonder if that would hold up, probably not. 
C.O. bigelow gloss

Wow that's like nothing! Hehe


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> ella, I am rooting for you! We will hopefully stick to our water plans together ) I am going sans makeup until the latest time possible. Tonight will be simple because it's time for some swimming/hot tub!
> 
> Waterproof Max Factor volume couture
> Tarte cheek stain? I wonder if that would hold up, probably not.
> C.O. bigelow gloss
> 
> Wow that's like nothing! Hehe


 
Thanks Frosty! Hopefully being "water" buddies will help us both!! 

Sans makeup for me again today as well since we went to the beach! 

Have fun tonight!


----------



## frostedcouture

You too!


----------



## Pink_Swish

A blue night look today as im going to a party! 

Maybelline caribbean blue eyeshadow
No7 silver eyeshadow
Mac Carbon eyeshadow
maybelliene blue eyeliner
Covergirl Lash Blast!

L'oreal True match foundation ( love this stuff!!)

Lips- mac oyster girl


----------



## jc2239

mm16 said:


> My first post here so be kind! lol
> I swear by victorias secret make up-i've been wearing it daily since I was 17 and I'm 21 now..its perfect for me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm wearing cream foundation from VS, concealer under my eyes from VS, goddess bronzer from VS, and mosaic blush from VSurban decay eyeliner in zero from sephora, cover girl mascara, and vs beauty rush lip gloss in cupquake..



you look beautiful *mm*!  so soft and pretty


----------



## zilnro

I just stumbled upon this thread. I can't believe I've never been into this part of tPF! I'm usually in the bag section. I love MAC makeup! My collection isn't as big as some...but I love to mess around with eye shadow. I don't have a good picture at the moment. But here is a random one. I used MAC Wait Till Dark shadow, black zoom lash mascara, and covergirl black pencil eye liner. I'll start taking better pictures of just makeup now that I know this thread exists!


----------



## frostedcouture

Beautiful eyes!  i love your eye color so much.

K, today didn't go sans makeup because I was in and out all day )

Tinted moisturizer (made with MAC oil control lotion and MAC MSF foundation)
MAC bronzer, some random korean brand blush
NYC black eyeliner
YSL Everlong mascara (threw out after this use!!! I'm so sad!)
MAC lipglass: Fafi sugar trance
MAC tan+melon pigments, solar white to highlight


----------



## zilnro

Thank you! I can't wait to post some pictures that you can see the shadow better. I love this thread!


----------



## jc2239

zilnro said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread. I can't believe I've never been into this part of tPF! I'm usually in the bag section. I love MAC makeup! My collection isn't as big as some...but I love to mess around with eye shadow. I don't have a good picture at the moment. But here is a random one. I used MAC Wait Till Dark shadow, black zoom lash mascara, and covergirl black pencil eye liner. I'll start taking better pictures of just makeup now that I know this thread exists!



that photo is absolutely amazing!!  you have the most amazing eyes (not to be creepy!)


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Beautiful eyes!  i love your eye color so much.
> 
> K, today didn't go sans makeup because I was in and out all day )
> 
> Tinted moisturizer (made with MAC oil control lotion and MAC MSF foundation)
> MAC bronzer, some random korean brand blush
> NYC black eyeliner
> YSL Everlong mascara (threw out after this use!!! I'm so sad!)
> MAC lipglass: Fafi sugar trance
> MAC tan+melon pigments, solar white to highlight



awww goodbye to everlong :cry:


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 said:


> awww goodbye to everlong :cry:



 I'm sad   Maybe I will get another mascara.  I've seen girls here that love the Faux Cils I think?


----------



## jc2239

everlong was my first love but i have heard amazing things about faux cils although for some reason i've never tried it myself.  for the moment i'm obsessed with chanel inimitable so hopefully that'll keep my occupied for a little while.  at least until all these cool mascaras come out!


----------



## zilnro

Thanks jc2239!! Don't worry...I know you're not being creepy


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, what would you suggest then for my next high end mascara?  Actually, since my mom put me on my MAC ban and it supposedly combines Sephora as well, I wonder if she would let me get a mascara. I doubt it   Will put your suggestion on my wishlist though.   I miss MAC but I have wayyy too much to play with now. The thought of buying more new stuff is fun though.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Jen, what would you suggest then for my next high end mascara?  Actually, since my mom put me on my MAC ban and it supposedly combines Sephora as well, I wonder if she would let me get a mascara. I doubt it   Will put your suggestion on my wishlist though.   I miss MAC but I have wayyy too much to play with now. The thought of buying more new stuff is fun though.



LOL i think we all need to be put on a MAC ban .  have you tried inimitable?  it's really amazing when used in conjunction with an eyelash curler.  it holds a curl really well and give me good length without too much work, plus the waterproof version doesn't smudge which is great.  

OR you can wait until mid-this month and try one of the vibrating mascaras .  

i know what you mean about having waaaaay too much stff to play with.  it's a vicious cycle i tell you!!! ush:


----------



## zilnro

Here is my makeup for today. I love MAC!


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 said:


> LOL i think we all need to be put on a MAC ban .  have you tried inimitable?  it's really amazing when used in conjunction with an eyelash curler.  it holds a curl really well and give me good length without too much work, plus the waterproof version doesn't smudge which is great.
> 
> OR you can wait until mid-this month and try one of the vibrating mascaras .
> 
> i know what you mean about having waaaaay too much stff to play with.  it's a vicious cycle i tell you!!! ush:



No I haven't tried the Chanel, but I've heard good things about it and I've been to the Chanel counter plenty of times with mom.  I saw the wand and it looks interesting, very small and neat. I like how it's not messy looking, if you know what I mean. Some brushes just seem to be loaded and the Inimitable wand looks more simplistic.  

I might just have to stick with my mascaras for now.  My max factor one is actually working quite well for now.

FOTD / War paint 

MAC MSF liquid foundation + MAC oil control lotion for tinted moisturizer
had to use two dots of MAC select moisture cover for some red spots, from allergies I believe
MAC bronzer
Softlips chapstick
Max Factor Volume Couture mascara waterproof
MAC: tan+melon pigment, Inkspill liquid last eyeliner, vanilla e/s


----------



## MissTiss

zilnro said:


> Here is my makeup for today. I love MAC!


 

wow.


----------



## sara999

chanel teit innocence (used my origins unbleached sunscreen as a primer)
hard candy seafoam green eyeshadow
urban decay purple eyeliner, purple glitter liquid liner and purple mascara


----------



## PrincessMe

heres a look i tried tonite..


----------



## PrincessMe

zilnro said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread. I can't believe I've never been into this part of tPF! I'm usually in the bag section. I love MAC makeup! My collection isn't as big as some...but I love to mess around with eye shadow. I don't have a good picture at the moment. But here is a random one. I used MAC Wait Till Dark shadow, black zoom lash mascara, and covergirl black pencil eye liner. I'll start taking better pictures of just makeup now that I know this thread exists!


 OMG So Amazing!! ur eyes are so beautiful


----------



## zilnro

Thanks! That was a couple months ago with a different hair color.  Since then it was dyed black...and now red. Yeah, my hair is fried


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> heres a look i tried tonite..



*princess* i feel like i haven't seen you around in ages!  the look is gorgeous-i love the blending


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Thanks jc  I couldnt find the charger for my camera but i finally did  i missed my MU girls!!


----------



## frostedcouture

PrincessMe, I like that silvery smoky look


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Thanks frosted  its taken me so long to get  even this far..it always used to turn into a big smooshed up mess


----------



## frostedcouture

Would you mind posting the colors that you used? Maybe it was some MAC?


----------



## PrincessMe

omgosh frosted..i used a chanel silvers trio..its so old though the sticker came off the back so i dont know the names..sorry :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh no problem   It really looks beautiful!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Thanks


----------



## PrincessMe

i tried this today after i saw something similiar on specktra 
its gesso e/s
vanilla pigment
mauvement pigment..
its looks like i got punched in the eye on me though lol


----------



## frostedcouture

If you don't like how it looks, just don't blend the mauvement up so much.  Keep it just to crease and a bit beyond that.


----------



## jc2239

this wasn't so much a FOTD as taking product photos for my blog, but i've missed posting my FOTD's so i'm posting this here anyway 

Face: La Mer Tinted Moisturizer
Eyes: Bourjois Shimmer Shine Liquid Eyeshadow in Rose Electron
Lips: Bourjois gloss in Fleur d'oranger poetic


----------



## claireZk

Everyone looks gorgeous (as usual)! 

ps- Jen, I saw that lipgloss on your blog today, but I forgot to comment.. I LOVE it!


----------



## jc2239

^^^ aww thanks claire!  i feel like i haven't crossed pass with you on TPF in months!


----------



## claireZk

^ I know, I haven't been around much.  I feel so out of the loop!  I'll be gone for 3 of the next 6 weeks, too


----------



## frostedcouture

I saw those pics in your blog Jen!  I have to say, the lip gloss looks very pretty and tempting and the liquid e/s is so cool!! I love how it looks and it's so pretty. 

I went sans makeup today except for Max Factor volume couture waterproof mascara and a quick curl from my Shiseido curler.


----------



## jc2239

awww *claire* you'll be greatly missed!  i was busy for awhile and not around and feel a little out of the loop too!  well i feel out of the loop even after going away for like 2 days ush:

awww thanks *frosty*!  i'll be putting up swatches of more liquid e's colors tomorrow, plus giving away the shimmery beige one!  now off to think up giveaway ideas


----------



## frostedcouture

yay a giveaway! fun


----------



## LVCRAZED

jc2239 said:


> this wasn't so much a FOTD as taking product photos for my blog, but i've missed posting my FOTD's so i'm posting this here anyway
> 
> Face: La Mer Tinted Moisturizer
> Eyes: Bourjois Shimmer Shine Liquid Eyeshadow in Rose Electron
> Lips: Bourjois gloss in Fleur d'oranger poetic



O-M-G!! That lipgloss is sooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS color!! Ok...I'm trying to forget about it because I've been out-of-control lately....(but LOL I did make a note of the color "just in case!") HAHA!


----------



## jc2239

LVCRAZED said:


> O-M-G!! That lipgloss is sooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS color!! Ok...I'm trying to forget about it because I've been out-of-control lately....(but LOL I did make a note of the color "just in case!") HAHA!



awww thanks so much *lvcrazed*! :shame:

i promise it's nothing all that amazing in person.  i had to pile it on to get that kind of color pay-off   but it is on sale at sephora if you NEED it


----------



## MissTiss

PrincessMe said:


> i tried this today after i saw something similiar on specktra
> its gesso e/s
> vanilla pigment
> mauvement pigment..
> its looks like i got punched in the eye on me though lol


 Not at all! It's quite beautiful!


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> ^ I know, I haven't been around much. I feel so out of the loop! I'll be gone for 3 of the next 6 weeks, too


 

nooooooooooooooooooooooo!  We'll miss ya, see ya when ya get back. 

Jen, your eyeshadow looks gorgeous. You always do beautiful work.


----------



## lesparkley

eyes: lancome effacernes undereye concealer, shu uemura eyeshadow (me brown 850), shu uemura mascara basic on both the top and bottom lashes, one swipe of diorshow on the top lashes, fushion beauty lip fusion gloss (clear).  no face makeup or blush today.  sweet and simple.  =]


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo!  We'll miss ya, see ya when ya get back.
> 
> Jen, your eyeshadow looks gorgeous. You always do beautiful work.



awww thanks i try :shame:

*lesparkley* love the photos!  you look so pretty and natural.


----------



## frostedcouture

Lesley, you look great!  I like the headband btw


----------



## lesparkley

frostedcouture said:


> Lesley, you look great! I like the headband btw


 
thanks jc and frosty.  =]

btw frosty, the headband was $2 at chinatown.  hehehe.  it's one of those headbands that has a band with printed fabric on it that you tie at the bottom.


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh the $2 makes it cuter! Hahaha


----------



## SimplyElegant

I tried an amazing eye combo today. I think it needs some more work but I love the colours together. 

Smashbox's envy underneath Clinique's peacock on the lid with mulch and tempting on top of each other in the crease and outer v and a light gold highlight from Clinique with classic cream liquid last liner with sunpower solarbits over top.


----------



## jc2239

^^ that sounds so pretty (and intricate )-wish i could visualize it better though ush:

so today i decided to play with massive package of goodies one of my readers sent me, and since the shu uemura tri-color pencil in aqua flow was what caught my eye, i played around and here's what i came up with:









what i used:





face: etude house pore-erasing peach base, YSL Perfect Touch Foundation
eyes: Shu Uemura Tri-COlor pencil in Aqua Flow, YSL Everlong mascara (since my mother stole my inimitable and my shu curler!)
lips: MAC lipstick in Pleasureseeker and Dazzleglass in Like Venus


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> ^^ that sounds so pretty (and intricate )-wish i could visualize it better though ush:
> 
> so today i decided to play with massive package of goodies one of my readers sent me, and since the shu uemura tri-color pencil in aqua flow was what caught my eye, i played around and here's what i came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> face: etude house pore-erasing peach base, YSL Perfect Touch Foundation
> eyes: Shu Uemura Tri-COlor pencil in Aqua Flow, YSL Everlong mascara (since my mother stole my inimitable and my shu curler!)
> lips: MAC lipstick in Pleasureseeker and Dazzleglass in Like Venus


 

ooooooooo. Pretty! I wish I could get away with those colors. I would just look like a fool. 

*lesparkly*, your skin is so pretty! I'm jealous -- been dealing with bumps lately. booooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## pageclub

jc2239 said:


> this wasn't so much a FOTD as taking product photos for my blog, but i've missed posting my FOTD's so i'm posting this here anyway
> 
> Face: La Mer Tinted Moisturizer
> Eyes: Bourjois Shimmer Shine Liquid Eyeshadow in Rose Electron
> Lips: Bourjois gloss in Fleur d'oranger poetic


 
Love the sparkles


----------



## frostedcouture

I love that look, Jen.  The Shu products look really cute and fun!! I know lesparkley would love them, she's a Shu girl all around!! 

MissTiss, would you be interested in my water intake plan? Lol ellacoach and t0temama, and lunatwinkle are in on it right now.  Basically just drink LOTS of water. I drink about 10-12 glasses everyday.  Been doing this for 2 weeks and my skin is pretty much completely smooth. I had problems with some clogged pores on my forehead and right now, my skin is maybe 95% flawless? There is a bit of bumpy skin on my forehead but with more exfoliation and a mask or two my mom said it should be gone. seriously, the water works..it's not a myth.  My mom is ecstatic now.   Oh and last year I never felt comfortable without going outside without some concealer or something on my face. Now, I can go sans makeup.  My skin is GREAT.


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> I love that look, Jen. The Shu products look really cute and fun!! I know lesparkley would love them, she's a Shu girl all around!!
> 
> MissTiss, would you be interested in my water intake plan? Lol ellacoach and t0temama, and lunatwinkle are in on it right now. Basically just drink LOTS of water. I drink about 10-12 glasses everyday. Been doing this for 2 weeks and my skin is pretty much completely smooth. I had problems with some clogged pores on my forehead and right now, my skin is maybe 95% flawless? There is a bit of bumpy skin on my forehead but with more exfoliation and a mask or two my mom said it should be gone. seriously, the water works..it's not a myth. My mom is ecstatic now.  Oh and last year I never felt comfortable without going outside without some concealer or something on my face. Now, I can go sans makeup. My skin is GREAT.


 
Yep! I'm sitting her at my desk sucking down the last of my first 32 oz bottle of Nalgene. Off to fill it up again!  I don't think I pee'd this much even when I was 8 months pregnant!! I even got up and pee'd twice during the night last night!


----------



## frostedcouture

Yup I've been peeing a lot too, but it is SO worth it.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> I love that look, Jen. The Shu products look really cute and fun!! I know lesparkley would love them, she's a Shu girl all around!!
> 
> MissTiss, would you be interested in my water intake plan? Lol ellacoach and t0temama, and lunatwinkle are in on it right now. Basically just drink LOTS of water. I drink about 10-12 glasses everyday. Been doing this for 2 weeks and my skin is pretty much completely smooth. I had problems with some clogged pores on my forehead and right now, my skin is maybe 95% flawless? There is a bit of bumpy skin on my forehead but with more exfoliation and a mask or two my mom said it should be gone. seriously, the water works..it's not a myth. My mom is ecstatic now.  Oh and last year I never felt comfortable without going outside without some concealer or something on my face. Now, I can go sans makeup. My skin is GREAT.


 

Yes! Sign me up. I need the encouragement. I'm terrible about my fluid intake, of any kind! It's terrible.

I don't look forward to night time peeing though. LOL!


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> Yes! Sign me up. I need the encouragement. I'm terrible about my fluid intake, of any kind! It's terrible.
> 
> I don't look forward to night time peeing though. LOL!



I am sitting here sipping my water as usual. I am seriously soooo happy about my skin.  Don't drink water after 8-9 PM and you should be fine without having to pee during the night.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Thanks jc2239. It's like a dark turquoise with bronze. I'll try to get a picture next time I do it.

For everyone on the water diet, your body gets used to it so you won't be going to the bathroom as often later if you keep drinking as much water. I'm doing that and my skin has gotten better too.


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh that's great, SimplyElegant.  I am getting used to it as well, plus it's summer, so we should be drinking more water anyway.


----------



## ellacoach

PrincessMe said:


> i tried this today after i saw something similiar on specktra
> its gesso e/s
> vanilla pigment
> mauvement pigment..
> its looks like i got punched in the eye on me though lol


 
That combo is stunning. You have the most beautiful blue eyes! I must pick up Gesso again....it's actually the only eyeshadow that I've ever used up, and I ran out last year. I think I'll p/u this weekend...


----------



## lesparkley

frostedcouture said:


> I love that look, Jen. The Shu products look really cute and fun!! I know lesparkley would love them, she's a Shu girl all around!!


 
hahaha.  you know me too well.  i love the shu uemura tri color pencils!!  jc, your eyes look sooo pretty!  kinda reminds me of how a mermaid's eye makeup would look.   hehehe.


----------



## frostedcouture

lesparkley said:


> hahaha.  you know me too well.  i love the shu uemura tri color pencils!!  jc, your eyes look sooo pretty!  kinda reminds me of how a mermaid's eye makeup would look.   hehehe.



You are my unni after all.


----------



## zilnro

Edit: Sorry about the size...I don't know how to change it.


----------



## frostedcouture

You have very fun hair


----------



## lostnexposed

jc2239 said:


> ^^ that sounds so pretty (and intricate )-wish i could visualize it better though ush:
> 
> so today i decided to play with massive package of goodies one of my readers sent me, and since the shu uemura tri-color pencil in aqua flow was what caught my eye, i played around and here's what i came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> face: etude house pore-erasing peach base, YSL Perfect Touch Foundation
> eyes: Shu Uemura Tri-COlor pencil in Aqua Flow, YSL Everlong mascara (since my mother stole my inimitable and my shu curler!)
> lips: MAC lipstick in Pleasureseeker and Dazzleglass in Like Venus



pretty! i wish I could pull off colors like that without looking like a clown


----------



## zilnro

Thanks! I wish I could just keep it one color though. I keep dyeing it. It's very fried


----------



## PrincessMe

ellacoach said:


> That combo is stunning. You have the most beautiful blue eyes! I must pick up Gesso again....it's actually the only eyeshadow that I've ever used up, and I ran out last year. I think I'll p/u this weekend...


 Thank you so much ella


----------



## jc2239

thanks frosty, misstiss, pageclub, lesparkley, and lostnexposed!  i hope you ladies don't think i look too clownish in those colors :shame:  


and i wanna join in on this water thing!  my skin could definitely use a pick-me-up.  i was drinking a lot of water for awhile, but then forgot all about it again ush:


----------



## PrincessMe

heres a look a did tonite..all MAC
rubenesque paint pot
Bronze e/s
nylon e/s
zoomlash mascara


----------



## zilnro

^Awesome!!! Gotta love the zoomlash right?!


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> heres a look a did tonite..all MAC
> rubenesque paint pot
> Bronze e/s
> nylon e/s
> zoomlash mascara



oooh pretty!  and you know i love your eyes


----------



## PrincessMe

ITA zilnro, its pretty great!! 

aww Luv U JC


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice shot, princessme!  Yep, Zoomlash rocks...everyone needs to try it!!  hee.

OK, no pics because I already washed my face tonight, but...I had a job interview and I wore stuff from my fun new Stila purchases (quad case and shadows):

- cloud e/s
- cassis e/s in the crease
black liquid liner, upper lids only, thin line
MAC zoomlash mascara
Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing with Chanel twinkle glossimer on top
No blush as it's summer and I'm super ruddy anyway...just my favorite MUFE foundation and a little loose powder!


----------



## cristalena56

jc2239 said:


> ^^ that sounds so pretty (and intricate )-wish i could visualize it better though ush:
> 
> so today i decided to play with massive package of goodies one of my readers sent me, and since the shu uemura tri-color pencil in aqua flow was what caught my eye, i played around and here's what i came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> face: etude house pore-erasing peach base, YSL Perfect Touch Foundation
> eyes: Shu Uemura Tri-COlor pencil in Aqua Flow, YSL Everlong mascara (since my mother stole my inimitable and my shu curler!)
> lips: MAC lipstick in Pleasureseeker and Dazzleglass in Like Venus


 gorgeous jen!


----------



## cristalena56

PrincessMe said:


> heres a look a did tonite..all MAC
> rubenesque paint pot
> Bronze e/s
> nylon e/s
> zoomlash mascara


 oo love those colors... might have to try those! haha i agree with the other ladies your eye color is gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Went to an engagement party tonight for a dear GF and her new DF!!  It was one of those glorious warm and breezy summer nights we just LIVE for around here in Seattle...bliss!

My MAC makeup lasted the whole late afternoon and evening without one single smear or crease, even in the late afternoon heat and a few of my allergies still hanging around.

Bare study paint pot
Honey lust eye shadow
Tan pigment packed on...
Phone number eye liner (charcoal grey)
Zoomlash mascara
Nars lipstick in Promiscous topped with MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle

I am so in love with the honey lust and tan look combined...beautiful color and perfect for summer!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> gorgeous jen!



thanks behty!  i might wear it to church today so i can see how the kids react   the last time i wore some MAC Pink Pearl pigment on my eyes, one of the little boys was like, "Miss Jennifer are you okay?  Your eye is bruised" :boxing:


----------



## PrincessMe

^^Thanks Purse & Cristalena 
Purse, your look sounds so hot! Im going to try that today..the Honey lust w/Tan on top


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> ^^Thanks Purse & Cristalena
> Purse, your look sounds so hot! Im going to try that today..the Honey lust w/Tan on top


 
Yeah, baby!!!  It rocks.


----------



## lesparkley

i'm going to a show taping today and since i'm wearing a lot of neutrals, i decided to have a little fun with my makeup.  i'm wearing chanel vitalumiere foundation, laura mercier translucent setting powder, shu uemura blush in p pink 30, lancome's glamour pallette (i think it's been discntinued but i'm using the purple w/blue metallic colors), lancome's le stylo waterproof pencil eyeliner in noir, chanel liquid liner, dior diorshow waterproof mascara, lipfusion gloss in clear.

the eyes:






the whole look up front:


----------



## jc2239

^^ i love how your eyes coordinate with your nails!


----------



## ellacoach

lesparkley said:


> i'm going to a show taping today and since i'm wearing a lot of neutrals, i decided to have a little fun with my makeup. i'm wearing chanel vitalumiere foundation, laura mercier translucent setting powder, shu uemura blush in p pink 30, lancome's glamour pallette (i think it's been discntinued but i'm using the purple w/blue metallic colors), lancome's le stylo waterproof pencil eyeliner in noir, chanel liquid liner, dior diorshow waterproof mascara, lipfusion gloss in clear.
> 
> the eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole look up front:


 I am loving your nail color. Is that still OPI Plugged in Plum that you are wearing?  (saw your post in the other thread) I'm going to have to pick this up.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Great makeup, lesparkley...gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Went to an engagement party tonight for a dear GF and her new DF!! It was one of those glorious warm and breezy summer nights we just LIVE for around here in Seattle...bliss!
> 
> My MAC makeup lasted the whole late afternoon and evening without one single smear or crease, even in the late afternoon heat and a few of my allergies still hanging around.
> 
> Bare study paint pot
> Honey lust eye shadow
> Tan pigment packed on...
> Phone number eye liner (charcoal grey)
> Zoomlash mascara
> Nars lipstick in Promiscous topped with MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle
> 
> I am so in love with the honey lust and tan look combined...beautiful color and perfect for summer!


 
alrighty, today I kicked this up a notch and added Black Ore (from the Solar Bits collection) and pressed it with a small brush in the outer corners after I did the Honey Lust and Tan pigment.  

WOW!  Just a touch of Black Ore takes that look from summery fresh and sparkly to va va va voooom!


----------



## frostedcouture

So cute lesparkley!  Hope I get to talk to you on aim soon.


----------



## lesparkley

ellacoach said:


> I am loving your nail color. Is that still OPI Plugged in Plum that you are wearing?  (saw your post in the other thread) I'm going to have to pick this up.



yep.  that's the plugged in plum.  like i said, it's the quintessential summer color.  it's bright, crazy, and fun.  =]


----------



## MissTiss

lesparkley, you look gorgeous!


----------



## zilnro

All MAC! My favorite!


----------



## jc2239

kinda messy but i was in a rush...


----------



## lesparkley

zilnro, your eye makeup makes your pretty eyes pop out!!  kind of reminds me of a peacock (in a good way!).  =]

jc, what colors did you use for your makeup?  i love that shimmery light brownish tone...


----------



## jc2239

lesparkley said:


> zilnro, your eye makeup makes your pretty eyes pop out!!  kind of reminds me of a peacock (in a good way!).  =]
> 
> jc, what colors did you use for your makeup?  i love that shimmery light brownish tone...



thanks lesparkley!  i used this majolica majorca eyeshadow palette in BR762 to create the look.


----------



## zilnro

Thanks lesparkley!!!


----------



## leothelnss

The result of alcohol & eyeshadow, lol


----------



## PrincessMe

Purse, i tried the honey lust with Tan and loved it  thanks for sharing 
zilnro, what colours did use for ur last look? Its gorgeous


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> Purse, i tried the honey lust with Tan and loved it  thanks for sharing
> zilnro, what colours did use for ur last look? Its gorgeous


 
Yay, glad you liked it!!  Y'know, I swear it was you who actually introduced it awhile back in one of the kim kardashian makeup threads?  So, I tip my hat to you!!  

zilnro, please spill your secrets!!  Wow, love your looks!  :okay:


----------



## MissTiss

zilnro. Those eyes! Beautiful. Yes, share; share. 

Ok, I suppose I have to add honey lust to my list too, eh, *PG*?


----------



## Elsie87

My first post in this thread!

My 'shopping' look for today. I wanted to go for a chic look. Carried my new Chanel flap with gold hardware, dark wash skinny jeans, black batwing top with white top underneath + gold jewelry and shoes.

I used my new Givenchy 9 eyeshadows palette. For this look, I used 2 different shades of gold and chocolate brown. I also used my brown Dior Kohl eyeliner + DiorShow Blackout mascara.


----------



## zilnro

Thanks everyone!! Okay, I'm going to try to explain what I did. I don't know makeup terminology...but I'll try

First I used my 208 brush and applied crystal avalanche eye shadow all over my lid (for help with blending and a little shimmer).

Next I used my CG black liner pencil to make a crease on the outer corner of my lid. After I got a line to the center of my lid, I used my 209 brush to smudge the line towards my brow, and towards my nose. That line is the darker area on the outer corner of my lid. It fades towards the center and is darker towards the outer edge to make my eyes look larger.

Next, without removing any leftover black, I used the same 209 brush to apply coppering shadow. Coppering was blended up and out from the dark crease. You won't notice too much color on the inner part of my lid because I'm am trying to create a bigger, cat looking eye.  After blending was done I used my 217 with a little crystal avalanche to blend the two colors together better.

A general rule that I learned for this look...when blending colors if you were to make a line from the outer corner of your eye, to the end of your eye brow, you shouldn't have much of any color on the upper half. Sorry if that doesn't make any sense I don't know how to explain without diagrams.

At this time you shouldn't have any color other than crystal avalanche on the lower part of your lid. In the outer corner I packed bottle green with my 242 brush. When I got a real dark base I moved my brush from the outer corner, to the inner corner of my eye. This created a fading look on my lid. Keeping the darkest part of my lid still on the outer corner. With the dark corner it will pull my eyes out Hard to explain. 

Next I lined the waterline of my lower lid with CG black pencil. The rest was lined with MAC black liquid liner. And applied lashes with DUO glue. 

This look took 30 minutes to do. 

Shadows:  Crystal Avalanche, Coppering, Bottle Green
Blush: Format


----------



## MissTiss

zilnro said:


> Thanks everyone!! Okay, I'm going to try to explain what I did. I don't know makeup terminology...but I'll try
> 
> First I used my 208 brush and applied crystal avalanche eye shadow all over my lid (for help with blending and a little shimmer).
> 
> Next I used my CG black liner pencil to make a crease on the outer corner of my lid. After I got a line to the center of my lid, I used my 209 brush to smudge the line towards my brow, and towards my nose. That line is the darker area on the outer corner of my lid. It fades towards the center and is darker towards the outer edge to make my eyes look larger.
> 
> Next, without removing any leftover black, I used the same 209 brush to apply coppering shadow. Coppering was blended up and out from the dark crease. You won't notice too much color on the inner part of my lid because I'm am trying to create a bigger, cat looking eye. After blending was done I used my 217 with a little crystal avalanche to blend the two colors together better.
> 
> A general rule that I learned for this look...when blending colors if you were to make a line from the outer corner of your eye, to the end of your eye brow, you shouldn't have much of any color on the upper half. Sorry if that doesn't make any sense I don't know how to explain without diagrams.
> 
> At this time you shouldn't have any color other than crystal avalanche on the lower part of your lid. In the outer corner I packed bottle green with my 242 brush. When I got a real dark base I moved my brush from the outer corner, to the inner corner of my eye. This created a fading look on my lid. Keeping the darkest part of my lid still on the outer corner. With the dark corner it will pull my eyes out Hard to explain.
> 
> Next I lined the waterline of my lower lid with CG black pencil. The rest was lined with MAC black liquid liner. And applied lashes with DUO glue.
> 
> This look took 30 minutes to do.
> 
> Shadows: Crystal Avalanche, Coppering, Bottle Green
> Blush: Format


 

I'm speechless. Wow.


----------



## frostedcouture

ooomg I need that 188.  My 187 needs a friend.


----------



## zilnro

^I love my 188!!! I wish I had all the MAC brushes. Maybe someday


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> zilnro. Those eyes! Beautiful. Yes, share; share.
> 
> Ok, I suppose I have to add honey lust to my list too, eh, *PG*?


 
Oh heck yeah...honey lust is essential in anyone's MAC collection!  So incredibly versatile and gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Zilnro, what a tut...amazing look from just 3 shadows!!


----------



## zilnro

Thank you! I'll keep them coming and make sure that I post what I did with each picture.


----------



## frostedcouture

You are definitely an artist~


----------



## dreamgirl

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh heck yeah...honey lust is essential in anyone's MAC collection!  So incredibly versatile and gorgeous!!


OOOH, I can't wait to get my honeylust in the mail!! The order hasn't shipped out yet, I am so impatient!


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> Thank you! I'll keep them coming and make sure that I post what I did with each picture.


 
z, I noticed that Bottle Green e/s is only at Mac pro stores...any suggestions on an equivalent color for those of us who don't have that access?  Humid or Swimming or something else?  

TIA!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dreamgirl said:


> OOOH, I can't wait to get my honeylust in the mail!! The order hasn't shipped out yet, I am so impatient!


 
*dreamgirl, you will love it*.  I love it layered over Bare Study paint pot, and either just on its own at that, or enhanced with Tan pigment and a deep grey in the outer corners too (dark soul or black ore for exampls) for more drama.

grey or black eyeliner and mascara and you're all set! :okay:

Here's a fun Honey Lust tut with Tempting e/s as well...love it!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DiG0SISY4K0


----------



## jc2239

a natural look:


----------



## Elsie87

Went shopping with a friend today. Wore a top in electric blue. Here's my eye makeup:

*Dior 5 Couleurs palette in Secret Charm: used a pinkish silver tone, turquoise and dark purple

*Dior Kohl eyeliner in black

*Diorshow Blackout mascara


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen, I like it! Very pretty colors. Definitely my type of look. I notice you don't wear eyeliner a lot, why is that? Just curious  Hehe.

Elsie, beautiful! Your eyes are very pretty.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Jen, I like it! Very pretty colors. Definitely my type of look. I notice you don't wear eyeliner a lot, why is that? Just curious  Hehe.
> 
> Elsie, beautiful! Your eyes are very pretty.



thanks frosty!  

and honestly it's sheer laziness on my part .  my crease is kinda small so eyeliner ends up getting under my eyelid and smudging like crazy if i'm not careful.  i usually need to touch up my shadow mid-day and all that stuff if i'm wearing liner.  plus i usually don't have the extra minute to spare in the morning since i'm perpetually late 

but i need to start wearing it more since a lot of blog readers have told me several of my looks need liner 

ETA: oh and i'm afraid wearing liner everyday will cause wrinkles in the long run!  i try to leave the skin around my eyes alone as much as possible (which isn't that often with all the eye looks i do)


----------



## frostedcouture

Just my opinion, but I do think that eyeliner is necessary with e/s because mascara doesn't darken our eyes as much as blondes for instance.  You can get away without eyeliner if you're a blonde, not that people do that.  I see a lot of blondes wearing tons of black eyeliner and black mascara. It's so harsh!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i wear it when i remember to but most days it's just too much work .  i guess i'll have to try harder!


----------



## socaltrojan

Another day with tan and melon pigment! 

My favorite day time look!  

Are you still using this combo Frosty?


----------



## frostedcouture

socaltrojan said:


> Another day with tan and melon pigment!
> 
> My favorite day time look!
> 
> Are you still using this combo Frosty?



Yes I am! I will be doing this look a lot to school.  It's so easy and pretty. Plus I needed more ways to use up these huuuge jars.


----------



## cristalena56

revlon foundation, max factor pajama party eye shadow trio(got it on sunday for 35 cents haha), cg lash blast, cg shimmering sands blush, sephora lipstick


----------



## frostedcouture

Pretty bethy!


----------



## cristalena56

thanks gracie! i havent done one of these in forever


----------



## juicy couture jen

frostedcouture said:


> Just my opinion, but I do think that eyeliner is necessary with e/s because mascara doesn't darken our eyes as much as blondes for instance.  You can get away without eyeliner if you're a blonde, not that people do that.  I see a lot of blondes wearing tons of black eyeliner and black mascara. It's so harsh!



What's a good waterproof liner?  I'm so sick of the smudging mid day.  Something that isn't too hard to apply?  I have poor hand-eye coordination.


----------



## frostedcouture

juicy couture jen said:


> What's a good waterproof liner?  I'm so sick of the smudging mid day.  Something that isn't too hard to apply?  I have poor hand-eye coordination.



Do you want liquid eyeliner? It looks so much more clean and it lasts forever without smudging!  Revlon Colorstay liquid liner in blackest black is the BEST. So cheap too!!!  Also Bobbi Brown gel liner is fabulous. Really, it's the best for staying put all day. Try it out


----------



## cristalena56

i cant really use liquid liner because it burns my eyes, but i agree with frosty with revlon colorstay! i can use it and its awesome! i have a bronzer brown one.... i have a pic somewhere in this thread... i need to get the blacck one  i also like gel liners too... by mac or avon ...


----------



## jc2239

*Bethy* you look gorgeous as always! 



juicy couture jen said:


> What's a good waterproof liner?  I'm so sick of the smudging mid day.  Something that isn't too hard to apply?  I have poor hand-eye coordination.



*jen* as frosty mentioned bobbi brown's gel liner used with their brush is one of the easiest liners to apply.  i have a very unsteady hand and i'm pretty bad with liquid liners but i always get a beautiful smooth line with this.  although sometimes i top it with chanel liquid liner because it does smudge on me a little bit


----------



## tmc089

Alright girls, I give! I've been lurking on this thread forever lol. I'll post my tomorrow look...tomorrow!! Haha. I'll take a pic in the morning and upload it in the afternoon when I get home. I'm excited to join the FOTD family!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia, I'm excited to see your look!  Good to see you around )


----------



## angellisa

I got MAC's Play on Plums last night and I was experimenting with it and put it over my makeup that I already had on, lol, so it looks a little messy. I'll post a better one later hopefully!


----------



## frostedcouture

That looks beautiful!!  I want your eyelashes ) Pretty look.


----------



## juicy couture jen

frostedcouture said:


> Do you want liquid eyeliner? It looks so much more clean and it lasts forever without smudging!  Revlon Colorstay liquid liner in blackest black is the BEST. So cheap too!!!  Also Bobbi Brown gel liner is fabulous. Really, it's the best for staying put all day. Try it out



I'm willing to try anything!  I will buy the Revlon first since I'm heading to Wal-Mart tonight.  When I get a chance to hit the mall, I'll try out the Bobbi Brown too!! Thanks frosted!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

jc2239 said:


> *Bethy* you look gorgeous as always!
> 
> 
> 
> *jen* as frosty mentioned bobbi brown's gel liner used with their brush is one of the easiest liners to apply.  i have a very unsteady hand and i'm pretty bad with liquid liners but i always get a beautiful smooth line with this.  although sometimes i top it with chanel liquid liner because it does smudge on me a little bit



Thanks jc!!


----------



## frostedcouture

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm willing to try anything!  I will buy the Revlon first since I'm heading to Wal-Mart tonight.  When I get a chance to hit the mall, I'll try out the Bobbi Brown too!! Thanks frosted!!


Aw great!  Hope you like them.  The Revlon is really easy to use because the tip is like a rubbery one, not actual bristles, which end up getting messy and not creating a clean line. The Bobbi Brown is really good.  safe to use on waterline too.


----------



## BagLadie

Today just lipgloss (NARS) and mascara.  I didn't see my SO so I didn't really do too much to my face.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Charging the camera batteries for the weekend, but today I did Ricepaper, Warming Trend, Bronze, and Aquadisiac e/s, and Chocolate Brown pigment (all MAC) on the eyes, Too Faced Lash Injection mascara, Cargo bronzer, and MAC Viva Glam V lip glass.


----------



## jc2239

can't wait to see your posts *tmc!*

*angelisa* i love that gold on your inner eye it's so pretty!

*jen *i can't wait to see what liners you end up with-please share your experiences with them!


----------



## angellisa

^^ thanks frosted and jc!


----------



## frostedcouture

Monistat Chafing gel for some oil control
MAC lip stick in Ahoy! There
NYC clear gloss
Max Factor volume couture waterproof
Cargo blush ~ Tonga


----------



## Pursegrrl

angelisa360 said:


> I got MAC's Play on Plums last night and I was experimenting with it and put it over my makeup that I already had on, lol, so it looks a little messy. I'll post a better one later hopefully!


 
Wow that is spectacular!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another fun Honey Lust (MAC) day today!

Painterly paint pot
Honey lust on the lids and up the crease
Tempting in the outer corners and in the crease
Smolder liner on upper lids only
Plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
Chanel glossimer in Twinkle

I really love experimenting with different neutrals in the MAC Paint Pots - I have Bare Study which is a shimmery champagne and Painterly which is a flat neutral beige.  I don't remember who recommended these but nothing, NOTHING helps hold on e/s better than these paint pots.  I can even do a sweaty walk/run out in the heat or play hockey and I hardly have any creasing or smudging.  Unbelievable!

When I use Bare study as a base, Honey Lust really shimmers.  When I use the matte Painterly as a base, Honey Lust is a little more subdued, but still gorgeous.

So fun!!


----------



## dreamgirl

Was barestudy a limited-edition?? I prefer a shimmery base.


----------



## PrincessMe

zilnro said:


> Thanks everyone!! Okay, I'm going to try to explain what I did. I don't know makeup terminology...but I'll try
> 
> First I used my 208 brush and applied crystal avalanche eye shadow all over my lid (for help with blending and a little shimmer).
> 
> Next I used my CG black liner pencil to make a crease on the outer corner of my lid. After I got a line to the center of my lid, I used my 209 brush to smudge the line towards my brow, and towards my nose. That line is the darker area on the outer corner of my lid. It fades towards the center and is darker towards the outer edge to make my eyes look larger.
> 
> Next, without removing any leftover black, I used the same 209 brush to apply coppering shadow. Coppering was blended up and out from the dark crease. You won't notice too much color on the inner part of my lid because I'm am trying to create a bigger, cat looking eye. After blending was done I used my 217 with a little crystal avalanche to blend the two colors together better.
> 
> A general rule that I learned for this look...when blending colors if you were to make a line from the outer corner of your eye, to the end of your eye brow, you shouldn't have much of any color on the upper half. Sorry if that doesn't make any sense I don't know how to explain without diagrams.
> 
> At this time you shouldn't have any color other than crystal avalanche on the lower part of your lid. In the outer corner I packed bottle green with my 242 brush. When I got a real dark base I moved my brush from the outer corner, to the inner corner of my eye. This created a fading look on my lid. Keeping the darkest part of my lid still on the outer corner. With the dark corner it will pull my eyes out Hard to explain.
> 
> Next I lined the waterline of my lower lid with CG black pencil. The rest was lined with MAC black liquid liner. And applied lashes with DUO glue.
> 
> This look took 30 minutes to do.
> 
> Shadows: Crystal Avalanche, Coppering, Bottle Green
> Blush: Format


 Thanks so much ZilnroThat was an awesome tut I saw on tv the MUA for Madonna using the eyeliner technique you also do( using the eyeliner on crease) but it went by so fast I couldnt catch all the details..but now I can use yours!! Thanks again!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dreamgirl said:


> Was barestudy a limited-edition?? I prefer a shimmery base.


 
Hi DG!  Bare study is on the mac website but currently showing sold out...I don't think it was ever limited edition.  Worth calling around for it...I just got it on a total whim and it's perfect with my skin tone!  You will love it!!


----------



## zilnro

Pursegrrl said:


> z, I noticed that Bottle Green e/s is only at Mac pro stores...any suggestions on an equivalent color for those of us who don't have that access? Humid or Swimming or something else?
> 
> TIA!


 
You know, I actually bought this color at the MAC store in the Forum Shops in Vegas. I didn't realize that this wasn't available online until last night When I find a color that is similar I'll make sure to post. As of right now I don't own anything similar.


----------



## tmc089

Grr I tried to take a pic this morning before I left, but it came out REALLY bad lol. All fuzzy/pale/..bad! You all need to tell me what settings your using on your cameras!!

Anywaysss today I have a medium brown liner on top, then a lighter brown shadow on the lid. Darker brown in the crease, and light shimmery brown for a highlight with masacara. I have a brown fetish today I suppose.


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Grr I tried to take a pic this morning before I left, but it came out REALLY bad lol. All fuzzy/pale/..bad! You all need to tell me what settings your using on your cameras!!
> 
> Anywaysss today I have a medium brown liner on top, then a lighter brown shadow on the lid. Darker brown in the crease, and light shimmery brown for a highlight with masacara. I have a brown fetish today I suppose.



Try to take it in natural light, the colors will look less washed out.
If you use flash, the ISO should be changed to a lower setting. 

here's a good link: http://specktra.net/f280/how-take-better-makeup-pictures-your-camera-46494/


----------



## tmc089

Thank you Graceeee


----------



## tmc089

Ohhh man that helped soo much lol. Pics are a million times better minues my gross oily face lol. Tomorrow I PROMISE!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Aw glad that helped you! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## PrincessMe

today i tried to use zlinro's tips & I loved the results..it really helped me get more definition and thats whats been so hard for me to create..I used vanilla pigment on lid then honey lust on top and mac tan pigment for the crease ( i put that ontop of the MAC brown eyeliner in the crease & blended)




it kindof looks the same as always in the pic but irl the colors popped out more!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the eye Princess!!!  Guess what?? I use those 3 colors ALL the time. HOney lust is my favorite eye shadow, vanilla/tan/melon are the only full size pigments I own because I use them so much.  it!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Thanks Frosted  I have to try melon!!


----------



## frostedcouture

hehe. you will love it, considering you do a lot of eye looks that I would do.  It is similar to honey lust. They go well together   Tan+melon is an easy/gorgeous look that I must credit socaltrojan for.


----------



## zilnro

PrincessMe said:


> today i tried to use zlinro's tips & I loved the results..it really helped me get more definition and thats whats been so hard for me to create..I used vanilla pigment on lid then honey lust on top and mac tan pigment for the crease ( i put that ontop of the MAC brown eyeliner in the crease & blended)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it kindof looks the same as always in the pic but irl the colors popped out more!!


 Wow! I think that's my favorite from you! Your eyes look phenominal! Very nice!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Went back to light plummy eyes today...

Bare study paint pot
Illegal Cargo e/s (light mauve from naughty nauts line)
Nocturnelle e/s in the outer corners and crease.  I'm really fascinated by this e/s because it's deep magenta-plum but is a frost so it goes on sheer.  And I'm in LOVE with the MAC 175 angled brush - so fun getting the crease just right!

Smolder liner- upper and lower lids
zoomlash mascara
NARS lipstick in Promiscuous (beigy) topped with MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus (more pink with some red reflect so it played up the eyes a little!).


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Thanks zilnro  your tips helped me so much ! I cant wait to try with bolder colors! I think I might try grays tomorrow  I wish I had the colors you used in your last FOTD it was so gorgeous!!Thanks again!!

Purse, you look sounds hot!!

I really cant wait to try melon now, Frosted!! ur the mac enabler!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Yeah! I am queen of enablers   Hope you like it! Get a sample first maybe, or just test it out at the MAC store.


----------



## jc2239

this is from a few days ago-i was just testing out a new visee palette i received.





 

I used this palette:




Basically the white shade on my inner corners, pink all over the lid, then the darkest shade in my outer V and up into my crease a little bit. I cleaned it up later and added liner but no photos of that.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^So Pretty JC  I love the plum color in the crease


----------



## jc2239

thanks princess!  i LOVED your last FOTD it was so pretty!


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen; that looks really pretty.  That palette is something I would use everyday, no joke.


----------



## tmc089

Yay finally my debut! Haha nothing special today, going to the movies with BF later this afternoon so I didn't want to get too crazy...











I don't normally use normal eyeliner, I feel like it's too harsh for my eyes, so I use a teeny tiny brush and use normal black eyeshadow. On top of that I Just did a bunch of shimmery light-medium browns.


----------



## frostedcouture

Looks great Tricia   I might post mine, I'm not sure.  Parents+paranoia


----------



## jc2239

thanks frosty!

and looking great tricia-yay for new posters! 

frosty you should consider it i'd love to see your looks!   i'm definitely weary of posting photos of myself online, which is why you'll only see bits and pieces of me online, but if your parents are okay with your just posting an eye shot or something like that it would be fun!


----------



## zilnro

I took this picture after the make up had been on my face for 9 hours. Kinda smeared but I thought I would take a picture anyways. This is also a new look I tried...with practice I'm sure I'll get better.

First I put a matte white eyeshadow, Yeyo from Urban Decay, on my entire lid. Next I used my 242 brush to create a crease with MAC Prussian eye shadow (No pencil used for crease this time). 

Next I blended Prussian with Vellum (frost) into the brow area. 

Vellum was also applied to the inner corner of the lower lid and was blended into the center part of the lower lid with Pink Venus shadow. From the center to the outer part of the lower lid, Passionate shadow was blended with the Pink Venus shadow.

MAC liquid liner and Zoom Lash were also used in black. 

It's suppose to look like a simple smokey eye when you are looking straight ahead. When you look down you will notice the fade on the lid from a white frost to a bright pink.


----------



## frostedcouture

zilnro; one word: FIERCE!!  Love your looks. I love your hair.


----------



## zilnro

Thank you very much!! I love messing with eye makeup!


----------



## tmc089

Zilnro that looks so amazing! Your such an artist!!

Grace- I totally know what you mean with the paranoia. I was like that too, but I figured just the eye shot is ok. And obv explain to the rents that it's not your whole face, just the wonderful art of makeup 

Of course, don't if you don't want to lol. This is a no pressure zone


----------



## lesparkley

i'm going out with my girls to see "the dark knight" + dinner so i thought i'd glam it up a bit.







face: bare escentuals foundation primer, laura mercier tinted moisturizer, chanel vitalumiere foundation, laura mercier translucent setting powder, bobbi brown blush in rose

eyes: urban decay primer potion (of course), shu uemura ir black 990 eyeshadow, chanel liquid liner, diorshow mascara

lips: cargo reverse lipliner in nude, lipfusion lip gloss in clear, dior addict lipstick in positive red.

the whole outfit (just for fun):


----------



## tmc089

^^ I LOVE your shirt!!

And you look stunning !!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> ^^ I LOVE your shirt!!
> 
> And you look stunning !!


 
ITA - great makeup and great outfit, LS!!  Have fun!


----------



## cristalena56

tmc089 said:


> ^^ I LOVE your shirt!!
> 
> And you look stunning !!


 i was going to say the same thing! haha


----------



## cristalena56

ud grind and smog e/s, lash blast mascara, sephora eye liner, too faced pink leopard, revlon foundation


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia; They would probably think it's a weird thing to do, ah whatever..there is a time for everything!!  Maybe later I will be able to.  Few months? years?  

lesparkley; UNNIIIII-I'm going to see Dark Knight too!!  Tomorrow though, tonight have hardcore tennis session with coach. -____-  Love your outfit and your makeup looks gorgeous as usual. I need that Shu e/s!  But don't worry, I have the shade saved on my phone so I won't forget it.

Am going to dinner with friends and our parents before I go to tennis tonight. So I'm wearing MAC MSF in Warmed on cheeks, Soft lips chapstick, MAC Ahoy There lipstick (really sheer only on lower lip then pressed/rubbed lips together for a tiny bit of color ), Max Factor Volume couture waterproof, Bobbi brown gel liner, jardin aires pigment all over lid. ETA: shiseido sunscreen


----------



## Pursefanatic85

eh nothing fancy! But thought i'd share. This is the first time posting in this thread..
mk liquid foundation
covergirl powder
mk bronzer
ud shag e/s
mac fairy lite e/s
mac naked e/s
ud naked l/g
loreal mascara













haha the picture is so out of focus i look like Pinocchio!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

I Used my Chanel grays again, this time with zilnro's tips!!


----------



## cristalena56

^oooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ dang, princessme, super hot!!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks so much Cristalena & Purse


----------



## zilnro

PrincessMe said:


> I Used my Chanel grays again, this time with zilnro's tips!!


 Holy crap!! I love the grey with your eye color!


----------



## frostedcouture

PrincessMe, gray definitely is your color to wear for eyeshadow. I have never seen someone pull off that color as well as you!


----------



## jc2239

PrincessMe said:


> I Used my Chanel grays again, this time with zilnro's tips!!



*princess* this is my favorite look EVER on you!  it's absolutely stunning


----------



## tmc089

Wow, Princess!! You look absolutley amazing. Those colors make your eye color pop like crazy!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks frosted, zilnro, tmc & jc  I owe it all to you guys bc i never would have learned to do my MU rite without this thread!!


----------



## tmc089

Ever had one of those days where you just don't know what to do with eyes? Having one of those today. I tried to do some really cute bright turquoise eyeliner before, but then I realized I was wearing the same color sweats, and I felt like it was too matchy-matchy. I feel like doing a little something extra for the weekend & seeing BF tonight, I just dunno whatttt Decisions decisions...


EDIT: Ok, decision made. I'm gonna play around with purples!


----------



## lesparkley

going to my friend's band's concert tonight in hollywood.  grey contacts + punk rocker eyeshadow.











face: chanel vitalumiere foundation
eyes: lancome color focus in silver screen, lancome color design in statuesque, shu uemura eyeshadow in ir black 990, lancome le stylo waterproof eyeliner in noir, dior diorshow mascara
lips: lipfusion lip gloss in clear

should i go for the red lipstick too or is that overkill?


----------



## lesparkley

btw, princess, i loooove those greys!  i'm going to need to invest in some chanel...


----------



## frostedcouture

I love it lesparkley.  I think red would be overkill.  You know what they say; if it's a smokey dramatic eye, go for nude lips. up to you though.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, today was a gorgeous day (80s and breezy!) and perfect to hit University Village (incredible outdoor shopping near the U of W campus).

It was a schizo combo of Stila and MAC day...I'm only showing one eye closed as my allergies acted up and my eyes watered and ruined the other e/s ush:.

Bare Study paint pot (MAC)
Cloud eyeshadow (Stila)
Cassis eyeshadow (Stila)
Just a touch of silver ring (MAC) shadow to tone down the purply-ness
Phone number liner (MAC)
Plushlash mascara (MAC)

I just love the look of cloud and cassis together.  However, the next time I use Stila shadows I won't use them over the MAC paint pot.  The Stila just "grabbed" the pp in a weird way (unlike how MAC shadows behave) and it was really frustrating getting the blending just right.  But, I love plums and this was really fun!  

I also wore Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing and MAC lipglass in Major Minor.  AWESOME shimmery beiges combined!  

OMG:  I had just changed my top before taking these pics so one of my eyebrows is a little funky...ha!  Oh well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> Thanks frosted, zilnro, tmc & jc  I owe it all to you guys bc i never would have learned to do my MU rite without this thread!!


 
PM, which Chanel greys did you use?  Or did you post that earlier?  having a blonde moment, sorry.


----------



## frostedcouture

PG; I have to say your brows look really nice and defined. I like em!   I need to have at least one public school on my college list and that is our very own UW! It's such a good school and in state tuition is so much less $$. But parents would want me in private schools no doubt.


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> PG; I have to say your brows look really nice and defined. I like em!  I need to have at least one public school on my college list and that is our very own UW! It's such a good school and in state tuition is so much less $$. But parents would want me in private schools no doubt.


 
Hey thanks, m'dear!  The brows are naturally so blonde and sparse despite me having dark ashy brown hair (which I highlight) so I do the occasional wax/tint at a spa nearby.  

Yep, UW is a rockin school.  I too went to a private school in the end (Willamette Univ, in Salem, OR).  UW is great but it was too big for me IMO and too close to where I grew up so I passed.  I wanted to have the experience of living away from home and not coming home every weekend to do laundry.   Not that there's anything wrong with that...just not my thang.  But...if you went to UW you'd have a MAC store and so much more right nearby, LOL .  Guess that isn't a big part of college selection these days, eh?


----------



## lesparkley

frostedcouture said:


> I love it lesparkley.  I think red would be overkill.  You know what they say; if it's a smokey dramatic eye, go for nude lips. up to you though.



i thought so too but i wanted a little less girly than nude so i opted for clinique's black honey.  now it's just more of a sheer, berry stained pout but it doesn't clash or take away from the dramatic eyes.  =]


----------



## Pursegrrl

lesparkley said:


> i thought so too but i wanted a little less girly than nude so i opted for clinique's black honey. now it's just more of a berry stained pout but it doesn't clash or take away from the dramatic eyes. =]


 
oooh, black honey, great choice with that makeup!  I love the nude lip too.


----------



## lesparkley

thanks purse!

btw, loooove your pretty blue eyes.  i can never pull of pastel colors quite like that.  =/

i wanted to do nude lips because it's very pretty but i thought it was a bit too girly for a punk rock concert.  the black honey just adds a bit more color and edge without being too tacky.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lesparkley said:


> thanks purse!
> 
> btw, loooove your pretty blue eyes. i can never pull of pastel colors quite like that. =/
> 
> i wanted to do nude lips because it's very pretty but i thought it was a bit too girly for a punk rock concert. the black honey just adds a bit more color and edge without being too tacky.


 
Great choice, LS!

Aw shucks...it says hazel on my drivers license, but my eyes change from blue to greenish depending on what i'm wearing.


----------



## socaltrojan

I did a MAC Neo Sci Fi eye today:

Time and Space and Tan pigment over the entire eye
Expensive Pink towards the middle
Magnetic Fields in the outer third


----------



## frostedcouture

No face makeup!! 
UDPP, MAC Plush Lash, Revlon Colorstay liquid eyeliner in blackest black, then did the look I posted in the eye combo thread.

All that glitters e/s + Honey Lust e/s on lid
Beige-ing s/s on inner third lid, and inner third of lower lash line
Tan pigment or woodwinked e/s on outer v, crease


----------



## jc2239

from last night:












I used my new Clio eyeshadow palette, Majolica Majorca liner, and my trusty YSL Everlong.  After photos I cleaned it up a little bit, added some Bourjois blush in Lilas D'or and I was good to go!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

just went to the movies. 
Eyes: Golden olive & helium pigments, great last mascara
Cheeks: Spaced out blush
Lips: VS I want candy lip gloss


----------



## candace117

It's Sunday Funday so...
Bare Study pp as a base, Mutiny pigment on outer 2/3 of eyelid, blended with Solar White on inner 1/3, and Solar White by itself along browbone. I'm wearing a turquoise dress so that's kind of fun to match without being annoying.


----------



## frostedcouture

I got my makeup done today for photos.  I don't really know what she used, just gave her a huge bag of my makeup.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> I got my makeup done today for photos. I don't really know what she used, just gave her a huge bag of my makeup.


 

oooh, I wish I could see what she did. I was thinking about you and the photo shoot.  How'd the pics turn out?


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> I did a MAC Neo Sci Fi eye today:
> 
> Time and Space and Tan pigment over the entire eye
> Expensive Pink towards the middle
> Magnetic Fields in the outer third


 

ooooh! Sounds pretty! I've done a modified smokey with Magnetic fields, Femme Fi, and Time & Space. Gorgie!


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> oooh, I wish I could see what she did. I was thinking about you and the photo shoot.  How'd the pics turn out?



I've seen some of them but not all.  they look pretty nice.  i won't be on the website, which is good in my opinion. i'm the youngest rep, since i'm not upper class yet (in high school) so I'm just going to be on brochures and in the studio.   It was such a busy day. I was pooped. Actually went to bed before midnight yesterday.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm wearing my favorite black Theory top today so I did deep grey/peachey smokey again:

MAC:
Black tied and pandamonium layered on lids
Say Yeah blended up the crease
Smolder liner, upper and lower lids
Lancome Hypnose mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
Nars lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## jc2239

i went for a more natural look today:







MAC Naked and Tan pigments on eyes, Nars Orgasm lipgloss on lips


----------



## Pursefanatic85

i watched a bunch of tutorials this morning on youtube & thought this one was pretty cool. I could have blended more, but I only took a few minutes to do it. so here it is....
urban decay honey, graffiti, & fishnet
mac naked pigment
great lash mascara &
Covergirl eyeliner pencil


----------



## jc2239

^^ that's such a fun look *pursefanatic*!  i love it


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursefanatic; I love the look, it's so fun and really pretty  
Jen; Tan and naked pigments are some of my faves 

~~Going out later.  Monistat chafing relief gel, Cargo blush, NYC brown eyeliner pencil, MAC melon pigment, MAC beige-ing shadestick, Max Factor volume couture waterproof mascara, MAC tendertone sweet tooth, Burts bees chapstick


----------



## tmc089

Pursefanatic that looks so good! You did a really good job.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> I'm wearing my favorite black Theory top today so I did deep grey/peachey smokey again:
> 
> MAC:
> Black tied and pandamonium layered on lids
> Say Yeah blended up the crease
> Smolder liner, upper and lower lids
> Lancome Hypnose mascara
> 
> MAC lipstick in Russe
> Nars lipgloss in Supervixen


 
here are my eyes at the end of the day...OK I need to blend a little better on outer corners, LOL.  My eyes are pretty deep set, so when they are open you can't see the wings too much! 

I really like sweeping the Say Yeah (or Gleam, Honey lust, any peachy MAC shades) over a deep grey smokey lid.  It gives a really metallic look and kind of softens up the deep grey lid color, which is perfect for daytime at the office.


----------



## frostedcouture

I think the outer corners look great PG!


----------



## PrincessMe

LOVE your looks JC & Purse


----------



## jc2239

awww thanks princess!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...aww, thanks Frosty and PM!  

These pics have really shown me how much I need to work on my left eye skills, LOL.  Brow is always unbrushed (probably due to how hair falls over it during the day as I have long bangs that sweep on them), I have that funky little spot I want removed, plus with allergies still getting to me my eyes water and ruin all my hard work!

But...I truly appreciate your good wishes and tips!!  Love you guys tons...
XXXOO PGal


----------



## frostedcouture

No face makeup again! Yes!!  
All MAC unless stated otherwise~
Soft ochre paint pot, Femmi Fi e/s, Tan pigment, beige-ing s/s
Bobbi Brown gel liner black ink, Plushlash mascara+Shu curler
NARS lipstick 'Napoli', C.O. Bigelow clear gloss
Cargo blush 'Tonga' + MSF Shimpagne


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one. For shadows I used MAC: Pink Venus, Crystal Avalanche, Post Haste. Urban decay Yeyo (white) used on the entire lid before the other shadows.


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the way you did the crease, it's really beautiful


----------



## zilnro

^Thank you!! Hopefully the next time I do my makeup this way it won't take an hour:shame: That's okay...I love doing makeup.


----------



## PrincessMe

WoW Looks Gorgeous Zilnro!! I have to get crystal avalanche


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ same, I'm eyeing it too (no pun intended!).  Fabulous looks, z!!


----------



## zilnro

Thank you! Crystal Avalanche is the best white shimmer eye shadow MAC carries! I also have Vellum...but that's not hear as good.


----------



## candace117

All MAC today:
Bare Study paint pot as a base
Mutiny pigment in the corners
Sweetness beauty powder on inner lid followed by Lark About pigment to give a purply sheen
Lark About pigment along browbone
Bronzing powder in Refined Golden on face
Pink Poodle lipglass
Plushlash in brownette


----------



## MissTiss

Lazy today: 

Px Flawless Skin Concealer 
EM Start to Finish Rice Powder Soft Bronze
MAC Femme Fi e/s
MAC Honesty e/s 
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner (brown)
MAC Mocha blush
Px Lip Specialist
MAC Prrr lipgloss

ETA: Some random mascara. I forget the name. I don't like it.


----------



## MissTiss

zilnro said:


> Here's another one. For shadows I used MAC: Pink Venus, Crystal Avalanche, Post Haste. Urban decay Yeyo (white) used on the entire lid before the other shadows.


 

You do amazing eye make up. So detailed. 

Next time I want you to smile in the picture.


----------



## zilnro

^Thank you! BTW, my husband tells me the same thing...smile! lol! He says that when I don't smile I look mean. Trust me, I'm FAR from mean


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another MAC eye day, LOL:
Painterly paint pot as a base
Amber Lights on lids and up the crease
Gleam lightly dusted/layered over Amber lights
Phone number liner (upper lids only)
Zoomlash mascara

I wore NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing with MAC MajorMinor lipglass on top (great beigy combo!!)

OK, Amber lights is spectacular, but a touch too yellowy/orangey for my skin tone.  However, I could see myself wearing it in the F/W with winter white or chocolate brown cashmere sweaters, hmmm!  

Dang if these paintpots aren't the shee-ite or what!!  I just got back from a sweaty 5 mile walk around the neighborhood and the e/s didn't budge at all, HTH!


----------



## zilnro

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I also always use a MAC paint pot as a base.

I agree with you Pursegrrl. HTH a paint pot!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ woo hooo!!  Which ones do you use, z?  I have bare study and painterly...


----------



## zilnro

Actually, I only have Soft Ochre. I just discovered the greatness of paint pots 2 weeks ago! Where have I been?! Definately more to come though!


----------



## MissTiss

zilnro said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I also always use a MAC paint pot as a base.
> 
> I agree with you Pursegrrl. HTH a paint pot!!


 

I'm going to regret asking this but (at the risk of looking like an idiot) I am completely stumped on the HTH abbreviation. 

What's it mean?


----------



## candace117

"Have to have"


----------



## candace117

MAC look of the day:

Beautiful Iris e/s
Solar White e/s
Jardin Aires pigment
Brownette plushlash
Date Night Dazzleglass


----------



## jc2239

^^^ oooh that sounds pretty!  and i can visualize all the colors for once!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I've never posted to this thread, but I figured I'd give it a go.  I don't have any makeup on today, but yesterday I did.  After I prepped my face with some Smashbox primer, I used Ulta concealer to cover a couple of small blemishes I had and I patted on L'Oreal True Match powder in W3 Nude Beige.  I primed my lids with L'Oreal De-Crease primer and applied MAC shadow in Juxt to my entire lid and crease.  I lined my eyes with a L'Oreal Wear Infinite eyeliner in black, curled my lashes, and swept on two coats of MAC Plushlash mascara.  I gave myself a little color on my cheeks, forhead, nose bridge, and chin with a very light dusting of Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'or.  Finally, I applied MAC Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit to my lips.  Later that day, I was at the MAC counter, and I tried on Lipglass in Lil Hot Pepper.  I bought it and kept that shade on for the rest of the day.


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> "Have to have"


 

I see said the blind man. 

Thanks!! 

Lazy again...I keep waking up LATE. I mean late, late. 

MAC shadow - Femme Fi (all over)
MUFE Aqua Eyes - Purple (they have three diff. purples, but I'm not sure which one I have)
Random Mascara
Px Sight Unseen Brightening Concealer
Px Flawless Skin Total Protection Powder (on concealed areas)
EM Start to Finish Rice Powder Soft Bronze all over
MAC Major Minor l/g
MAC Gentle Mineralize Blush


----------



## Pursefanatic85

MissTiss said:


> I'm going to regret asking this but (at the risk of looking like an idiot) I am completely stumped on the HTH abbreviation.
> 
> What's it mean?



It can also mean at times Happy To Help!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> I'm going to regret asking this but (at the risk of looking like an idiot) I am completely stumped on the HTH abbreviation.
> 
> What's it mean?


 
Oh i see candace put Have to Have, but I have always meant it as Hand to Heart!!


----------



## candace117

I just said 'have to have' due to the context in which I read the statement...


----------



## jc2239

^^ LOL i always use it as "Hope that Helps!"


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> I just said 'have to have' due to the context in which I read the statement...


 
Yeah, I see how it totally works as Have to Have!  Love the versatile acronyms!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Job interview today...

- Stila shadow in Cloud
- Stila shadow in Cassis on crease and outer corners (lovely plum!)
- A little MAC Silver Ring to tone down the plumminess
- Stila black liquid liner
- MAC zoomlash mascara
- NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
- Chanel glossimer in Twinkle

...ready to knock 'em dead!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i know you will PG!!!!  good luck


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Job interview today...
> 
> - Stila shadow in Cloud
> - Stila shadow in Cassis on crease and outer corners (lovely plum!)
> - A little MAC Silver Ring to tone down the plumminess
> - Stila black liquid liner
> - MAC zoomlash mascara
> - NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
> - Chanel glossimer in Twinkle
> 
> ...ready to knock 'em dead!!


 

Good Luck, PG!!


Jen, I use "HTH" in that context as well. That's why I was sitting her scratching my head. LOL...'hope that helps paint pot...'  

Forum speak can be difficult at times.


----------



## candace117

YOU ARE GONNA ROCK, PG!!!!  Can't wait to hear how it went...


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> a natural look:


 
Can I asked what colors these are and the brand? I love this look!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Can I asked what colors these are and the brand? I love this look!



thanks so much veelyn!  it's actually a bunch of different brands/colors since i was doing a feature on liquid eyeshadows for my blog.

here's everything i used:



*Left to Right*:
Mark i-sheer Creamy Eye Shadow Hook Up in Meringue ($5)
Bourjois Shimmer Shine Liquid Eyeshadow in Rose Electron #38 (on sale for $11.20)
Chanel Ombre D'eau Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadows in Bayou and 717 ($32)

I have the orangey/gold Chanel on my inner corners (it was limited edition from a few seasons ago), the Mark right next to it, then the Bourjois blended with the Mark for the outer half of my lid, and then the Chanel Bayou blended into my outer V and upwards a little 

I hope that made sense!


----------



## jc2239

EOTD using my new Givenchy Phenomen'eyes Mascara

I used:
-Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Mascara
-MAC Paint Pot in Perky
-MAC Pigments in Fuchsia and Pink Pearl


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Job interview today...
> 
> - Stila shadow in Cloud
> - Stila shadow in Cassis on crease and outer corners (lovely plum!)
> - A little MAC Silver Ring to tone down the plumminess
> - Stila black liquid liner
> - MAC zoomlash mascara
> - NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
> - Chanel glossimer in Twinkle
> 
> ...ready to knock 'em dead!!


 
hey all, thanks for the compliments and good wishes for the interview today. It went GREAT and while the specific gig they were trying to get placed is no longer available (typical in consulting; not a huge bummer), I did have a really good panel interview to talk more generalistically about what i'm looking for and what might be a good next step to plug into :okay:.  And, the makeup held up GREAT even in hot weather...wore my favorite "corporate-y" Theory outfit which is perfect for summer without having to put on a full suit and pantyhose, yuck.  

The Stila liquid liner is da Bomb dot com. It stays put and doesn't smudge or sweat off.  It even stayed on into the evening meeting the girls for cocktails tonight (why not, it's Thursday, LOL!)  Love Love Love!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> hey all, thanks for the compliments and good wishes for the interview today. It went GREAT and while the specific gig they were trying to get placed is no longer available (typical in consulting; not a huge bummer), I did have a really good panel interview to talk more generalistically about what i'm looking for and what might be a good next step to plug into :okay:.  And, the makeup held up GREAT even in hot weather...wore my favorite "corporate-y" Theory outfit which is perfect for summer without having to put on a full suit and pantyhose, yuck.
> 
> The Stila liquid liner is da Bomb dot com. It stays put and doesn't smudge or sweat off.  It even stayed on into the evening meeting the girls for cocktails tonight (why not, it's Thursday, LOL!)  Love Love Love!



i'm so glad to hear it went well, and of course that your look held up well!


----------



## frostedcouture

PG; Glad it went well.  I bet you looked stunning.


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> PG; Glad it went well. I bet you looked stunning.


 
awww... thanks!!  

You know what else I love about the Stila liquid liner?  Not only does it go on in a pointed pen style so not too thick unless you want it to be, but it stays put as I've mentioned, looks very natural, AND it comes right off with cleanser without having to do a separate makeup remover and cotton ball swipe like I often have to do with kohl pencil.  I'm all for not pulling the skin on and around my eyes, as it does affect elasticity (along with sun damage).  The less pulling, the better :okay:.


----------



## MissTiss

Glad to hear it went well, PG! Keep us posted. 

FOTD:

MAC shadow - Femme Fi (all over)
MAC shadow Woodwinked (in crease and outer corners)
Px Moonbeam Reflective Eyeliner in Beaming Midnight
Px Flawless Skin Total Protection Concealer
Px Flawless Skin Total Protection Powder (on concealed areas)
EM Start to Finish Rice Powder Soft Bronze all over
MAC Love Knot l/g
MAC X-Rocks Blush


----------



## jc2239

^^ sounds beautiful!

















I'm wearing:


*Face*: Etude House Pore Erasing Peach Base, La Mer Tinted Mositurizer
*Eyes*: MAC Paint Pot in Perky, NYX Chrome Eyeshadow in Olive, MAC pigment in Golden Olive, Shiseido mascara base and Blinc Kiss Me mascara
*Lips:* Benefit Benetint, MAC lipglass in She-Gold


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> thanks so much veelyn! it's actually a bunch of different brands/colors since i was doing a feature on liquid eyeshadows for my blog.
> 
> here's everything i used:
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to Right*:
> Mark i-sheer Creamy Eye Shadow Hook Up in Meringue ($5)
> Bourjois Shimmer Shine Liquid Eyeshadow in Rose Electron #38 (on sale for $11.20)
> Chanel Ombre D'eau Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadows in Bayou and 717 ($32)
> 
> I have the orangey/gold Chanel on my inner corners (it was limited edition from a few seasons ago), the Mark right next to it, then the Bourjois blended with the Mark for the outer half of my lid, and then the Chanel Bayou blended into my outer V and upwards a little
> 
> I hope that made sense!


 
Cool. Thanks! I am going to have to get some liquid shadow!


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> ^^ sounds beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> 
> *Face*: Etude House Pore Erasing Peach Base, La Mer Tinted Mositurizer
> *Eyes*: MAC Paint Pot in Perky, NYX Chrome Eyeshadow in Olive, MAC pigment in Golden Olive, Shiseido mascara base and Blinc Kiss Me mascara
> *Lips:* Benefit Benetint, MAC lipglass in She-Gold


 

Thank you. I do feel pretty today. :shame:

OMG. Love the green eyes! You always do gorgeous work!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Thank you. I do feel pretty today. :shame:
> 
> OMG. Love the green eyes! You always do gorgeous work!



awww thanks so much!  i'm not the best with eye makeup but i've been practicing and trying to learn as i go!  i was really pleased with how this look turned out--it made me feel so summery and happy


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen; you're the only one who can make green look soft and wearable!!!  
No offense, but a lot of the green looks I see on beauty blogs and Specktra are all out and just too scary for me to wear.  No matter what age, even if I'm out of school. o_o

Haven't done my makeup yet but I will prep with UDPP or mac beige-ing s/s, MAC e/s: Cranberry, Femme Fi, Expensive pink.  Revlon Color stay liquid eyeliner blackest black.  Max Factor Volume couture waterproof. Shu curler.  Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer/Monistat chafing relief gel as primer.  Physician's formula bronzer.  ETA: still deciding on lips.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Jen; you're the only one who can make green look soft and wearable!!!
> No offense, but a lot of the green looks I see on beauty blogs and Specktra are all out and just too scary for me to wear.  No matter what age, even if I'm out of school. o_o
> 
> Haven't done my makeup yet but I will prep with UDPP or mac beige-ing s/s, MAC e/s: Cranberry, Femme Fi, Expensive pink.  Revlon Color stay liquid eyeliner blackest black.  Max Factor Volume couture waterproof. Shu curler.  Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer/Monistat chafing relief gel as primer.  Physician's formula bronzer.  ETA: still deciding on lips.



thanks frosty!  i know what you mean--i usually avoid blue or greens because done the wrong way they make me look like a hooker (not to say they look bad on everyone!  just me).  i loved the way this turned out though!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

It's 2pm and I'm still in pjs (yay for off days!), but here's my look from yesterday.  I had to use the MAC Purple Haze e/s my buddy sent so I did a whole purple look--MAC Beautiful Iris all over, Purple Haze in the crease, and L'Oreal HIP cream liner in Eggplant (?) on the lid...blended in a little bit of a silver shadow (Maybelline...forget the name) in the inner corners, lined with MAC Feline, and a coat of Diorshow Blackout.  Also used NARS Sin blush, MAC Subculture lip pencil, and MAC Viva Glam V lipstick.


----------



## jc2239

^^it looks great, and it's all the more special because your buddy sent you the purple haze!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

^^
Thanks....this is probably my new favorite look (with my new favorite color)!!


----------



## frostedcouture

SpoiledRotten22;  The purple looks gorgeous against your skin tone.  You got an awesome RAOK buddy


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Thanks frosted!!


----------



## frostedcouture

))) You are the 1000th post in this thread btw!


----------



## MissTiss

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> It's 2pm and I'm still in pjs (yay for off days!), but here's my look from yesterday. I had to use the MAC Purple Haze e/s my buddy sent so I did a whole purple look--MAC Beautiful Iris all over, Purple Haze in the crease, and L'Oreal HIP cream liner in Eggplant (?) on the lid...blended in a little bit of a silver shadow (Maybelline...forget the name) in the inner corners, lined with MAC Feline, and a coat of Diorshow Blackout. Also used NARS Sin blush, MAC Subculture lip pencil, and MAC Viva Glam V lipstick.


 

lurve the purple! I have Beautiful Iris and have never used it. You've inspired me. 



*Frosty,* I wish I could picture your face. I know I'm way off...  

Your make up sounds gorgie.


----------



## itsnicole

jc2239 said:


> I'm wearing:
> 
> 
> *Face*: Etude House Pore Erasing Peach Base, La Mer Tinted Mositurizer
> *Eyes*: MAC Paint Pot in Perky, NYX Chrome Eyeshadow in Olive, MAC pigment in Golden Olive, Shiseido mascara base and Blinc Kiss Me mascara
> *Lips:* Benefit Benetint, MAC lipglass in She-Gold



Your eyes look so beautiful (as always!). We're twins today, since I wore my La Mer tinted moisturizer too, lol. I never thought of pairing benetint with she-gold... I may have to try that... looks great!


----------



## frostedcouture

Aw thanks MissTiss.  I would post pics


----------



## jc2239

itsnicole said:


> Your eyes look so beautiful (as always!). We're twins today, since I wore my La Mer tinted moisturizer too, lol. I never thought of pairing benetint with she-gold... I may have to try that... looks great!



thanks nicole!  great minds think alike  

i like my she-gold but on its own there just isn't enough of a background for the gold to pop against (at least on my lips) so i figured the benetint would be perfect (thank you so much for it!   i never would've even tried it on my own) as a sheer wash of background color.


----------



## Pursegrrl

peachy and beige-y look today...casual Friday in a black t-shirt and my favorite dark denim Joe's jeans and black prada flip flops:

MAC eyes:
Painterly paint pot
Gleam e/s
Melon pigment (from my new samples!) packed on top
A tiny touch of Black Ore (from solar bits collection) packed on outer corners
just a sweep of Gleam over the black ore to tone it down for daytime/office.
Smolder liner, upper and lower lids
Zoomlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Blankety
3D glass in Backlit (very sheer and beige-y)

This is a harder look for me to carry off as it was more golden and beige-y but it still lasted all day and I just reapplied my lipstick and gloss after lunch out with a co-worker.  I'm pink undertones so I'm better with a pinkier peach e/s and lipstick (sorry guys, but Tan pigment is far better on me than Melon...)


----------



## misskt

Today : 

Mac Matte Bronzer
Aveda Blush in Plum Fresco
Mac Liquidlast liner in Powerplum (LOVE it!)
Mac Zoomlash in Zoomblack
Rosebud Salve on my lips
And of course I have some Clarins Creme de Soleil Haute Protection on 

I have SO much makeup that I don't use, I normally don't wear a lot I just love collecting it


----------



## frostedcouture

NYC brown eyeliner pencil
Max factor volume couture waterproof/shu curler
Nars Napoli lipstick/MAC love nectar lustreglass
Melon/Tan pigment (MAC)
Physician's formula bronzer/Cargo blush 
Monistat to control shine!


----------



## MissTiss

MAC Vex shadow in inner corners

Royal Flush Pigment (Nordies excl.) mid to outer lid and crease

MAC Embark shadow in outer corners and crease to tone down the Royal Flush

MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack on upper lashes. 

MUFE Aqua Eyes pencil in dark brown on lower lashes. 

Several coats of a random black mascara. Maybelline something in the bright pink packaging. 

EM Blush in Walkee Talkee

My usual Px concealer and EM finishing powder combo. 

I have no idea why I have on make up. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## frostedcouture

Tiss; I have nowhere to go yet either.  I feel lame because I have makeup on.


----------



## Pursegrrl

ahem...MissTiss and Frosty...whaddya mean??  Just enjoy your fabulous FOTDs!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm laying on my bed with a laptop.  sipping water and chewing gum.
oh and my tv is on but I'm kind of just listening to it.

no life I tell you


----------



## Couture_Girl

frostedcouture said:


> NYC brown eyeliner pencil
> Max factor volume couture waterproof/shu curler
> Nars Napoli lipstick/MAC love nectar lustreglass
> Melon/Tan pigment (MAC)
> Physician's formula bronzer/Cargo blush
> Monistat to control shine!


 

omg. i love love nectar. XD hehe.


----------



## frostedcouture

isn't it gorgeous??


----------



## jc2239

*frosty *and *misstiss* like half the time i post my FOTD's nobody ends up seeing them but me!  i sit around feeling pretty and admiring my eye makeup


----------



## frostedcouture

We have a bunch of mirrors in the hallway right outside my room.   I hate seeing myself without makeup. hah


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I went to a BBQ tonight - super casual and all, but had to give my Stila smokey eye quad a try:






The shades are actually pretty neutral and taupe-y; for some reason they always look more purplish in some of the online shots I've seen.  

The colors are a champagne base, Slate (silvery grey) for lids, Kettle (dark grey) in the lower left corner of the quad, for crease, and Ebony (lower right) for liner.

This is a very semi-sheer smokey eye look and it's wonderful!  I would even use it for job interviews (which I need to this summer, ahem) as it's not as high impact of e/s as MAC e/s is.  

Rather than use Ebony e/s as a liner, I used a touch of it in the outer corners and used MAC Phone number liner (a deep charcoal grey) on top lids only and Lancome Hypnose mascara in black.  I have no patience using shadow as a liner, LOL - I need a liquid pen or a kohl pencil to smudge slightly. 

Lips:  MAC lipstick in Russe and Lipglass in Viva Glam VI.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

so i decided to play around w/ all my new purchases i got yesterday....
All MAC unless otherwise stated.
Face: 
Monistat Chaffing Gel
NW 20 Moistureblend Foundation
Clinique Loose powder
Spaced Out Blush

Eyes:
Fresco Rose p/p
Pen n Pink e/s
Sushi Flower e/s
Fairylite pigment
Covergirl Lashblast mascara

Lips:
Chanel Sesame Glossimer


----------



## jc2239

^^^^ you used a lot of my favorite products!  looks very pretty and soft--especially since i love all things pink


----------



## Pursefanatic85

jc2239 said:


> ^^^^ you used a lot of my favorite products!  looks very pretty and soft--especially since i love all things pink



thanks. I've been learning alot about blending & such from the beauty bar! Gotta love it I used to use one shadow & be done..


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursefanatic85 said:


> so i decided to play around w/ all my new purchases i got yesterday....
> All MAC unless otherwise stated.
> Face:
> Monistat Chaffing Gel
> NW 20 Moistureblend Foundation
> Clinique Loose powder
> Spaced Out Blush
> 
> Eyes:
> Fresco Rose p/p
> Pen n Pink e/s
> Sushi Flower e/s
> Fairylite pigment
> Covergirl Lashblast mascara
> 
> Lips:
> Chanel Sesame Glossimer


 
Wow, gorgeous!!  And your lashes are miles long...:okay:


----------



## frostedcouture

purse fanatic~I love how soft it is.  You look great!!! )

I used .. ~

monistat on whole face, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
Cargo blush, Physician's formula bronzer
Shu uemura curler, Max factor volume couture waterproof mascara
NYC brown liner/brow pencil on brows (just a few dots) then combed out with brow brush; looked super natural and just made my brows look a bit more fuller  
MAC love nectar lustreglass, Nars napoli lipstick
Revlon colorstay liquid liner, melon pigment, woodwinked e/s, nylon e/s, NYC white eyeliner


----------



## Pursegrrl

total departure for me:  Everyday Minerals!  Yes, i tried out my free sample kit today (casual Sunday, no work, not going to the mall, just a brisk walk and shower plus housework, LOL):

Everyday Minerals foundation in Fair natural glo + fair in the semi matte.  I tried each on one half of my face, and also a tiny touch of the walkee talkee blush.

No eyeshadow, liner or mascara...just some lip balm.  Nice having a break from makeup, and it was fun playing with the EM samples!


----------



## candace117

MAC du jour:
Bare study paint pot
pink bronze pigment on crease
rite of spring eyeshadow on lid
vanilla pigment on browbone
plushlash in brownette
bronzing powder in solar riche
Plushglass in Plus Luxe


----------



## l_choice2001

Hi All i am new to this section of the forum here is my FOTD or night rather i thought i looked spiffy!


Face
Neutrogena Moisterizer mixed with Cover Girl queen Collection Foundation in True Ebony

Eyes
Covergirl Black Eyeliner

Cheeks
Clinique "Rosy Blush"

Lips

Burts Bees Super Shine Lip Gloss
in "Pucker Berry"


----------



## frostedcouture

Lindsay; you look very glowy and pretty )

~~I wore NYC brown eyeliner pencil, La mer translucent powder, cargo blush and NARS napoli l/s today.  Combed mascara through curled lashes.


----------



## juicy couture jen

spoiledrotten you are looking good with those purple eyes!!


----------



## MissTiss

I must be out of it; I'm posting a Face of the Night. 

Dermalogica Special Cleasing Gel
Dermalogica Multi-Tasking Toner
Dermalogica Active Moist
MB Hylaronic (sp?) Eye Cream

Lovey pink spots created by artfully placing MB Drying Lotion in conspicuous locations throughout my face. I look lovely! LMAO. 

I should go to bed. Goodnight, tPF. Until tomorrow...or is it later today. Obviously, I can't sleep.


----------



## frostedcouture

ooh FOTN sounds interesting~~
Aspirin/honey for 10 minutes, washed off with shiseido cleansing foam (really no idea what it's called sorry) and moisturized with my elizabeth arden moisturizer which I don't know the name of again.  too lazy to look. ush:  I have MB drying and buffering lotion some little bumps on my forehead. blah!


----------



## Pursegrrl

FOTD:
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation with a dusting of their High Def powder
Stila's quad in the original smokey eye lineup.  I'm getting better at adjusting my technique, as Stila e/s is really different from MACs, even when using MAC brushes for each!
Stila liquid liner in black.  This lil' pen ROCKS.
MAC Zoomlash mascara in black
MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC lipglass in Little VI.  Just a touch of pink and red reflects to add a little more color.

Know what?  the e/s, mascara and liquid liner stayed put all day, even through a hockey game I had tonight at 8:30pm where I get super sweaty.  Love it!  And the liquid liner comes right off with my cleanser...no need to pull the eye area more with a separate step of eye makeup remover and a cotton ball.

FOTN:
Neutrogena Pore refining cleanser
Dior HydrAction serum around the eye area (fun Sephora sample!)
Hydrogen Peroxide as a toner on my nose and chin which are breaking out...again, LOL.

Nighty night, goddesses!


----------



## frostedcouture

FOTD~~
NYC brown eyeliner pencil on top lids and a bit on brows then brushed out
Vaseline on curled lashes
MAC honey lust e/s, cork e/s 
tarte cheek stain tipsy
Vaseline on lips!

I love vaseline LMAO.  will do my FOTN tonight!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...a little more dramatic grey smokey...more than usual for work!

All MAC:
bare study paint pot
electra on inner corners
silver ring mid lid
black tied on outer corners and in crease
teeny touch of carbon on outer corners
smolder kohl liner
zoomlash mascara

I also wore Angel lipstick (also MAC) and Turkish delight (NARS) gloss, a la Kim K (but I look nothing like her, lol).

This is a fun look, and I'm learning about the inner corners and how to best keep them fresh.  I still get watery eyes from allergies...this was taken after a long day at work so it held up pretty well, eh?


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Oops:  Ummm, sorry that first pic was an oldie, BRB...

OK....here's the actual FOTD...not last week's, LOL.


----------



## shoegal27

Pursegrrl said:


> OK...a little more dramatic grey smokey...more than usual for work!
> 
> All MAC:
> bare study paint pot
> electra on inner corners
> silver ring mid lid
> black tied on outer corners and in crease
> teeny touch of carbon on outer corners
> smolder kohl liner
> zoomlash mascara
> 
> I also wore Angel lipstick (also MAC) and Turkish delight (NARS) gloss, a la Kim K (but I look nothing like her, lol).
> 
> This is a fun look, and I'm learning about the inner corners and how to best keep them fresh. I still get watery eyes from allergies...this was taken after a long day at work so it held up pretty well, eh?


 

I am so in love with the Angel/Turkish Delight/Stripdown combo.. borrowed from KK..


----------



## Pursegrrl

l_choice2001 said:


> Hi All i am new to this section of the forum here is my FOTD or night rather i thought i looked spiffy!
> 
> 
> Face
> Neutrogena Moisterizer mixed with Cover Girl queen Collection Foundation in True Ebony
> 
> Eyes
> Covergirl Black Eyeliner
> 
> Cheeks
> Clinique "Rosy Blush"
> 
> Lips
> 
> Burts Bees Super Shine Lip Gloss
> in "Pucker Berry"


 
Hey Lindsay, great look!  Welcome and keep on postin!!


----------



## PrincessMe

well im sitting here in my hotel room extremely bored so had to play with my mu 
i used 100 diffrent colors some of them being MAC Black Tied, MAC Mulch, MAC Nylon, MAC Mineralize e/s Love Connection, MAB brown e/l, Lancome mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Wow, great look, PM!! Love it!! I love the grey and bronzey/smokey look...verah sexy!!


----------



## frostedcouture

second that!  reminds me of Kim Kardashian!!

FOTN~~~Elizabeth Arden moisturizer, cetaphil/baking soda, vaseline on lips and on eyelashes


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks Purse & Frosted  u know i'm a kk makeup nut, so i really appreciate your comparison, Frosted  Ive been trying to recreate her look for so long :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh I didn't even realize that!~Forgive me if you told me, I have bad memory. Hehe.  It looks very nice and I honestly think it looks like KK makeup.  She's a beauty, isn't she??


----------



## MissTiss

PM, love the eyes! I'm drooling here. 


I'm telling all today...


FOTN (last night) 
Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
MB Buffering Lotion practically everywhere
Dr. Hauschka's Moisturizing Day Cream
MB Drying Lotion


FOTD:
Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel 
Dermalogica Microfoliant
Dermalogica Multi-Active Toner
Dermalogica Active Moist

EM (my mix)
MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
MAC Gleeful Mineralize Blush
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
MAC Femme Fi e/s
MAC Woodwinked e/s
MAC Embark e/s (crease and corners)
MAC Dipdown Fluidline
MAC Pop Circle Lipstick. (wrong color...too pink for this look...)

Loads of mascara.


----------



## candace117

MAC du jour:
bare study pp for base
Parrot e/s in crease
Solar White and Shore Leave blended on lid
Rite of Spring on browbone

Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## tmc089

I'm boring latley lol. I've either been doing foundation, concealer, blush with just mascara or a little bit of brown eyeliner. No time in the morning cause I work so early and I love my sleep haha. This weekend I should have some good stuff though, birthday weekend so I'll be glam-ing it up


----------



## travel-in-pink

I'm boring too no worries! Especially in hot weather, I feel like whatever I put on will sweat/melt off. But I still try...sigh

I am definitely, definitely going to try the Monistat Chaffing gel!

And it looks like Le Mer is a fav too? maybe I should give that a try

What about Tarte stains, whats the fav color that I should grab when I make my Sephora run?

FOTD:
Maybelline Mineral powder (I've been keepin it light)
MAC blush in Springsheen (I think?)
MAC ebony eye liner (just on the bottom)
MAC eye shadow (brown w/ goldish shimmer the name escapes me)
Maybelline Full n' soft Mascara brownish black (2 coats;I live and die by this mascara, i try others all the time but can not make the switch)
Cover girl Fruit slickers lip gloss the watermelon one is sooo summer!


----------



## shoegal27

PM~ what beautiful eyes you have.. very pretty mu.. love it!


----------



## frostedcouture

travel-in-pink said:


> I'm boring too no worries! Especially in hot weather, I feel like whatever I put on will sweat/melt off. But I still try...sigh
> 
> I am definitely, definitely going to try the Monistat Chaffing gel!
> 
> And it looks like Le Mer is a fav too? maybe I should give that a try
> 
> What about Tarte stains, whats the fav color that I should grab when I make my Sephora run?
> 
> FOTD:
> Maybelline Mineral powder (I've been keepin it light)
> MAC blush in Springsheen (I think?)
> MAC ebony eye liner (just on the bottom)
> MAC eye shadow (brown w/ goldish shimmer the name escapes me)
> Maybelline Full n' soft Mascara brownish black (2 coats;I live and die by this mascara, i try others all the time but can not make the switch)
> Cover girl Fruit slickers lip gloss the watermelon one is sooo summer!



Tipsy is my favorite stain, it's one of the most popular. 

I'm wearing:  Laura M. tinted moisturizer, Physician's formula bronzer, vaseline on lips, honey lust/woodwinked e/s, NYC liquid liner, max factor volume couture waterproof mascara, NYC brown pencil, and MAC lustreglass in some color that escapes me right now.. hmm
ETA~how could I forget my Monistat...


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> Tipsy is my favorite stain, it's one of the most popular.
> 
> I'm wearing: Laura M. tinted moisturizer, Physician's formula bronzer, vaseline on lips, honey lust/woodwinked e/s, NYC liquid liner, max factor volume couture waterproof mascara, NYC brown pencil, and MAC lustreglass in some color that escapes me right now.. hmm
> ETA~how could I forget my Monistat...


 

I have Tipsy (and that natural one that spreads like suck -- hate it). Never use them. Hmmm, maybe I'll play with Tipsy tomorrow. 

Do you just dab on your cheeks and go?


----------



## travel-in-pink

K I'll grab that one on my way through Sephora, I swear I could get lost in there...

Oh and I realized I forgot to include MAC Margin or something like that blush/bronzer (since my skin is fair it looks sorta dark) I like it cause its shimmery

Also, I'm making up words the gloss I'm loving right now is cheap too! Its Cover Girl wetslicks fruitspritzers: watermelon splash yummmm...


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one. Sorry about the weird lighting.


----------



## MissTiss

EM Foundation
MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
MAC Dollymix Blush (lightly on apples of cheeks)

My bright eyes look:
UDPP
MAC Dreammaker e/s 
(love this, prefect light goldy color - not like Ricepaper at all IMO - People were comparing it to that).
MAC Solar White e/s on brow bone
MAC Sweet Sage Fluidline
Several coats of Mascara.

Ripe & Ready/Soft & Lush Lustre Twins on lips.


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> I have Tipsy (and that natural one that spreads like suck -- hate it). Never use them. Hmmm, maybe I'll play with Tipsy tomorrow.
> 
> Do you just dab on your cheeks and go?



it feels a little sticky right?  well I researched online and read that a lot of girls either wear under their face makeup to make it look more natural or they put a little bit of powder over it.  (translucent powder I'm guessing)  I don't have a problem with how it feels, always use a little bit anyway.  But I have a little jar of la mer translucent powder from my mom and I can use that over the cheek stain and see how it looks.  I never use the powder anyway.  thanks to my Chafing gel!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Zilnro- Love the purple!


----------



## tmc089

Woo I finally look presentable!!












Lid is Bare Minerals in Thank You, crease is L'Oreal HIP in Saucy, and highlight is Revlon Colorstay in Champagne.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This is the first time I have ever posted a pic of a FOTD!  Here's my whole face.  I am wearing L'Oreal True Match Powder in W3 Nude Beige over Smashbox Primer.  Over L'Oreal De-Crease Shadow Primer I have MAC shadow in Parfait Amour.  I lined my eyes in MAC Technakohl Liner in Purple Dash.  I primed my lashes with the primer end of Urban Decay's Lingerie and Galoshes, and then I put on two coats of MAC Plush Lash in Plushblack.  I waterproofed it with the waterproofer end of the UDL&G.  On my lips is MAC Lipglass in Lil Hot Pepper.  Here's the whole face:






Here's a close up of the eye:


----------



## candace117

Wow, you are gorgeous Candy!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Awww...thanks!  :shame:


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I'll have to remember to post a pic later, but today's face is:

MAC Prep+Prime face and eye
MAC Studio Fix fluid (and a little blot powder)
Clinique blush (smoldering plum I think)
MAC e/s in Ricepaper all over, Romp in the crease, Chocolate Brown pigment on the lid, and blending of it all with a little Warming Trend e/s
MAC Dipdown fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara
MAC lip pencil in Chestnut and lipglass in Oh Baby


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia;  I really really really really like how your crease looks in your fotd!  It's so well defined.  Love it!!  it looks so natural and pretty 

ArmCandy;  you are stunning.  the lip color is perfect for you.


----------



## MissTiss

Candy, Li' Hot Pepper looks great on you!!  I love that gloss a lot. Gotta love MAC LE glosses.


----------



## angellisa

1. UDPP
2. MAC naked lunch 
3. MAC Bold & brazen 
4. MAC Glamour Check!
5. Shiseido Cream eyeliner
6. MAC Plush lash Mascara

ETA: I also added some of the gold part from the MAC mineralized eye shadow in Love Connection


----------



## tmc089

frostedcouture said:


> Tricia;  I really really really really like how your crease looks in your fotd!  It's so well defined.  Love it!!  it looks so natural and pretty



Thanks Grace!! I feel like no one I know does a dark crease anymore, I hate it. I love how they make everything more defined yet I can still blend it pretty good.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Thank you, *frostedcouture* and *MissTiss*!  You guys are so sweet!  

I forgot to mention that I lightly dusted my cheeks, nose bridge, chin, and forehead with Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'or as well.  Got give myself a little facial color! 

Edited to add:  I just realized from my second picture that my lashes look awesome.  I am so glad I got Plush Lash now.  I also think the primer (Lingerie) in the UD Lingerie & Galoshes helped as well.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

angelisa360 said:


> 1. UDPP
> 2. MAC naked lunch
> 3. MAC Bold & brazen
> 4. MAC Glamour Check!
> 5. Shiseido Cream eyeliner
> 6. MAC Plush lash Mascara
> 
> ETA: I also added some of the gold part from the MAC mineralized eye shadow in Love Connection


I bought Glamour Check today!  I was going to get Smoke & Diamonds, but after I saw Glamour Check, I had to have that instead.  It's so gorgous!


----------



## misskt

*Angelisa 360* I love your eyelashes!! I must try MAC's plush lash


----------



## Pursefanatic85

everyone is so beautiful. 
tricia-your eye make up is gorgeous. 
ACL-that lipstick looks great w/ our skin tone

I'm not posting a FOTD today b/c it was my first time experimenting w/ paints & it didn't turn out too well. LoL i couldn't even it out for the life of me! i would put too much on, rub alittle away & remove all of it.:shame:


----------



## angellisa

misskt said:


> *Angelisa 360* I love your eyelashes!! I must try MAC's plush lash



thanks!! You should try it if you get the chance. It is pretty cheap-- I have it in both brown/black and love it!


----------



## shoegal27

PrincessMe said:


> well im sitting here in my hotel room extremely bored so had to play with my mu
> i used 100 diffrent colors some of them being MAC Black Tied, MAC Mulch, MAC Nylon, MAC Mineralize e/s Love Connection, MAB brown e/l, Lancome mascara


 

PM what color is on your lid closer to the lash line.. I love it.. almost looks like Honey Lust?


----------



## candace117

misskt said:


> *Angelisa 360* I love your eyelashes!! I must try MAC's plush lash



I always recommend plushlash. Definitely give it a whirl!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

misskt said:


> *Angelisa 360* I love your eyelashes!! I must try MAC's plush lash



I am using Plush Lash as well.  Definitely give it a try.


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm starting to use plushlash more too.  I have another tube now from my cousin, it irritated her.  (she washed the brush for me! ) 
I like it but it's not keeping my lashes curled all day like my waterproof max factor.


----------



## MissTiss

FOTD:
Typical Px Concealer/Powder to set combo
Dermalogica Total Eye Care SPF 15
EM Start to Finish Rice Powder Bronze
EM Tinted Silk Dust

UDPP
MAC Jardin Aires Pigment
MAC Sweet Sienna Pigment
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
Loads of mascara 

MAC Dainty Mineralize Blush

Reviva Rosewater Toner to set and revitalize face 

Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in POP


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine today:


I used Maybelline ExpertWear in Night Sky for liner, Revlon Mineral Eye Shadow in Smoky Quartz (it's a trio of gray, shimmery brown and pink), and then in my corner I used a dark gray from an 8 color pallet, Maybelline Urban Blues:












Pics didn't come out that great, but you get the idea


----------



## misskt

Thanks everyone! I will place my order soon


----------



## misskt

Going out tonight so...


Eyes:
Stila Kitten
MAC Shale
Lise Watier Eyeliner
My MAC Zoomlash dried up so I had to use Clinique lash power
Dior Skinflash

Face:
MAC Matte Bronzer
Aveda Plum Fresco Blush

Lips:
MAC Viva Glam II
Stila Apricot Lip Glaze


----------



## cocobella

Here's my FOTD.  I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out~

Face:
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC Moistureblend NW30 Foundation
Chanel Soleil Tan Bronzer- Sable Dor
MAC Pleasantry Mineralize blush lightly on apples of cheeks

Eyes:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Solar White on inner tear ducts & highlight
MAC Stars N Rockets on mid-eye, blended into crease
MAC Woodwinked on outer V, blended into crease
Graphblack technakohl liner
Chanel Automatic Liner in Noir for a slight wing
Loreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black

Lips:
MAC Lipglass pencil liner in Pink Edge
Chanel Glossimer in Gold Light


----------



## jc2239

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is the first time I have ever posted a pic of a FOTD!  Here's my whole face.  I am wearing L'Oreal True Match Powder in W3 Nude Beige over Smashbox Primer.  Over L'Oreal De-Crease Shadow Primer I have MAC shadow in Parfait Amour.  I lined my eyes in MAC Technakohl Liner in Purple Dash.  I primed my lashes with the primer end of Urban Decay's Lingerie and Galoshes, and then I put on two coats of MAC Plush Lash in Plushblack.  I waterproofed it with the waterproofer end of the UDL&G.  On my lips is MAC Lipglass in Lil Hot Pepper.  Here's the whole face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the eye:



you look beautiful!  and your lashes look absolutely amazing!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ACL, what a kickbutt FOTD and your lashes are miles long!!  I wish I had beautiful, full lips like yours...you look great!

OK, possible repeat but this is a fun look on me:

all MAC except e/l:
Bare Study paint pot
Grey smokey look starting with Pandamonium on the lids and then Black Tied
Say Yeah (peachy color) blended up the crease and a bit on the lid to soften the smokey look for daytime/office.
Chanel le Crayon Yeux in Noir (upper lids only)
MAC Plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

Other than the lips, the eyes stayed put all day, plus into the evening....and I had a hockey game tonight (first round of a weekend tourney)...yes...PG had super fun, smokey eyes while tearin' it up on the ice, LOL!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^Thank you, *Pursefanatic85*, *Jen*, and *Pursegrrl*!  I can thank good genes for my lips, but my lashes are courtesy of lots of mascara.  They don't look all that spectacular without it.


----------



## angellisa

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I bought Glamour Check today!  I was going to get Smoke & Diamonds, but after I saw Glamour Check, I had to have that instead.  It's so gorgous!



Get Smoke and Diamonds if you can! It would look gorgeous on you! I regret not getting it-- I went to my local MAC and they were out, so one of the Nordies stores are shipping it to me...


----------



## stacmck

Jumping in on this thread again (I think my first - and last - post in this thread was when it was only about 15 pages long!), here is my FOTD from last night.





Too Faced eye shadow duo in Totally Toasted
Diorshow mascara
Cover Girl pressed powder
Nars Deep Throat blush
Revlon Colorstay lipcolor in Faithful Fawn.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Hey stac, welcome back!  You look great and I love your hair smooth and sleek like that!


----------



## stacmck

Thank you! It takes forever to straighten though so I only do it every once in a while


----------



## cristalena56

haha boring today  revlon foundation and concealer, maybelline arctic glow, fyrinnae fire and ice pigment for liner, lash blast, too faced pink leopard bronzer, maybelline lipgloss

dont think i like it haha


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Stac and Cristalena, you're both lovely!  Both of your looks appear to be perfect for daytime.  Nice and natural!


----------



## zilnro

Can't see the eye makeup as well as I thought this picture would show...oh well.


----------



## candace117

^AWESOME!!!!! What did you use???


----------



## zilnro

Thank you!!! For shadows I used MAC crystal avalanche, jewel blue, wait till dark. Then I thought the shadow was a little darker than I was looking for so I took a different brush and put Urban Decay yeyo (matte white), on top of the whole look.


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> Thank you!!! For shadows I used MAC crystal avalanche, jewel blue, wait till dark. Then I thought the shadow was a little darker than I was looking for so I took a different brush and put Urban Decay yeyo (matte white), on top of the whole look.


 
Nice, z!  I need to invest in Crystal Avalanche!

Not sure if you've posted this earlier, but what liner/mascara do you use, ooc?


----------



## zilnro

^Thanks! I use MAC zoom lash. For liner I just use MAC liquid liner and a covergirl pencil (the one with the white eraser looking tip).


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sunday so time to play...mostly MAC:
Painterly paint pot as a base
combo of bluebrown pigment and tan pigment...hmm, next time I will use these pigments over bare study, a shimmery base, rather than the matte painterly.  You just don't get the fully shimmery effect over a matte base, IMO
Phone number liner
Lancome Hypnose mascara

Nars lipstick in Viva Las Vegas and MAC lipglass in Major Minor (nice deep beige-y colors!)

When I got home I tried packing on some mutiny pigment (MAC, nice clear light blue) mid lid plus Crystal Avalanche shadow I just purchased today to brighten up the inner corners.

Thank you, zilnro, for suggesting crystal avalanche...wow, I love it!


----------



## zilnro

^Not a problem! At first I bought vellum (white MAC shadow), but it had too much of a blue shimmer to it in the light. I love Crystal Avalanche! I'm already on my 2nd pot of it...and you all know how long it takes to run out lol! That's how much I use it. Almost every look I do I use it as a highlight under my brow.


----------



## frostedcouture

zilnro;;  You look great as usual.  Ahhh I just love your hair so much. 
Bethy;; pretty!!
Stacmk;; you are gorgeous!  Your hair does look very pretty like that, although your curly hair is pretty too.


----------



## candace117

I like Vellum when I do the iridescent looks but Crystal Avalanche is perfect for just about anything else


----------



## zilnro

^I agree!! And thanks frostedcouture!!
Here's another one...definately not an everyday look lol!


----------



## socaltrojan

stacmck said:


> Jumping in on this thread again (I think my first - and last - post in this thread was when it was only about 15 pages long!), here is my FOTD from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Faced eye shadow duo in Totally Toasted
> Diorshow mascara
> Cover Girl pressed powder
> Nars Deep Throat blush
> Revlon Colorstay lipcolor in Faithful Fawn.



Stacy your eyes are such a gorgeous bright blue color!  

I am totally jealous over here with my boring brown eyes!


----------



## MissTiss

zilnro said:


> Can't see the eye makeup as well as I thought this picture would show...oh well.


 

Love your little smile. Again with the great eye make up. I bet you never have a bad make up day. You're flawless. 

I can't pull off any of your looks and I'm completely jealous about it.


----------



## MissTiss

Nothing special today: 

Px concealer/Px pressed powder to set
EM Start to Finish Rice Powder Soft Bronze
EM Walkee Talkee Blush 
MAC Claire de Lune e/s
MAC Dipdown Fluidline

Mascara


----------



## shoegal27

Silver ring on lid below the crease
Electra by tear duct, and in
Swiss chocolate on crease
Embark on outer V and into the outer crease
Smashbox shell on brow
Embark on 1/2 on bottom lid
Black eyeliner
Mascara

California in a compact bronzer
Angel lipstick


----------



## tmc089

I'm boring today...just foundation, powder, blush, and mascara. Oh and I finally got my Monistat!! Lol I was being such a brat when BF and I went to WalMart and I got it. Every aisle I was like "BABEEE, where's my CHAFING GEL??? Oh nevermind I got it! Wouldn't wanna lose this stuff!!" Lol it was so funny.


----------



## frostedcouture

zilnro;; you are amazing!! Are you a pro MUA?? Lol


I am just wearing waterproof Max Factor volume couture which is starting to dry out on me.  OH NO.    I think i might pick up the 2000 calorie.  wonder if that's any good?  Monistat on my t zone, c.o bigelow gloss and revlon colorstay pencil.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Job interview this morning (2nd round for something that looks pretty good!)...and ahhh, it was in the a.m. so my makeup was fresh...

Stila eye quad (original smokey eye), very lightly applied, just a tad smokey
MAC liner in Phone Number
MAC ZoomLash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC Lustreglass in Little VI

Oh, and just a touch of EM blush in Walkee Talkee over my usual MUFE foundation.

weeee, the interview went GREAT!!


----------



## zilnro

MissTiss said:


> Love your little smile. Again with the great eye make up. I bet you never have a bad make up day. You're flawless.
> 
> I can't pull off any of your looks and I'm completely jealous about it.


 Aww...thank you so much! Honestly, I never wore any makeup until I was 16. All I wore was a little blush and eyeshadow. Eventually it ended up like this lol. I look like a completely different person without makeup. It's amazing what that stuff can do lol!


----------



## frostedcouture

That's awesome PG!


----------



## zilnro

frostedcouture said:


> zilnro;; you are amazing!! Are you a pro MUA?? Lol
> 
> 
> I am just wearing waterproof Max Factor volume couture which is starting to dry out on me. OH NO.  I think i might pick up the 2000 calorie. wonder if that's any good? Monistat on my t zone, c.o bigelow gloss and revlon colorstay pencil.


 
Thank you!!!!! I wish I was a MUA! I really want to work for MAC. The only problem is that I have never done anyone elses makeup. A couple of friends and people I work with have volunteered to be test people. I just really need to start practicing on others. It makes me nervous to be that close to someones eyes...I don't want to stab them. As all of you know, it's a completely different angle to be working if you're doing someone elses makeup. I love makeup. Someday I would absolutely love to work for MAC!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> That's awesome PG!


 

awww, thanks Frosty!!  XXXOO PG


----------



## frostedcouture

Oooh I would let you test on me!! Hehe


----------



## stacmck

socaltrojan said:


> Stacy your eyes are such a gorgeous bright blue color!
> 
> I am totally jealous over here with my boring brown eyes!


Aw, thanks socal...


----------



## stacmck

frostedcouture said:


> Stacmk;; you are gorgeous!  Your hair does look very pretty like that, although your curly hair is pretty too.


Thank you, frosty!


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one. Used MAC liquid liner on the whole lower lid to make a really dark base. Put Black Tied shadow on top of it. Blended silver ring to the upper arc and used a shimmer pressed powder as a highlight on the under brow and upper cheek bone.


----------



## frostedcouture

that's so prety!!  I like your accessories too )


----------



## zilnro

^Thanks! I have a weakness for jewelry lol! Maybe it's an accessory thing...makeup/jewelry/purses. Ya know, the important things in life lol j/k!


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> ^Thanks! I have a weakness for jewelry lol! Maybe it's an accessory thing...makeup/jewelry/purses. Ya know, the important things in life lol j/k!


 
Heck yeah!!  Love that look too...don't you guys just love Black Tied!  It looks so intense in the pot but wow it's so versatile and not super black unless you want it to be!!


----------



## zilnro

^I totally agree!! Black tied is one of the few colors that I have to rebuy! I used it so much that I'm almost out. Wait Till Dark, Crystal Avalanche, Black Tied...and a shade of teal that I can't seem to think of....those are my favorites!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Job interview this morning (2nd round for something that looks pretty good!)...and ahhh, it was in the a.m. so my makeup was fresh...
> 
> Stila eye quad (original smokey eye), very lightly applied, just a tad smokey
> MAC liner in Phone Number
> MAC ZoomLash mascara
> 
> NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
> MAC Lustreglass in Little VI
> 
> Oh, and just a touch of EM blush in Walkee Talkee over my usual MUFE foundation.
> 
> weeee, the interview went GREAT!!


 


Whoohooo!!  Yay!  Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## MissTiss

Same old face stuff. 

Eyes - nothing special, but more than usual as of late:
Expensive Pink e/s
Bronze e/s in crease and outter corner
Ricepaper to highlight
MUFE Brown Aqua Eyes liner
Clinique Lash Power Mascara 

One of my MAC Mineralize Blushes -- forget which. :s


----------



## Veelyn

Here is my make up from Friday night, I went to my BIL's wedding. Nothing fancy, this was my FIRST time doing my make up like this and actually wearing it out. I used all HIP shadows from L'oreal.

Mascara is define a lash with covergirl over it.


----------



## Veelyn

Its dark brown, with goldish yellow, then pink over it. It looked really good when it all blended together.[These colors were in my dress]


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Its dark brown, with goldish yellow, then pink over it. It looked really good when it all blended together.[These colors were in my dress]



it must've looked great with the dress!  and your lashes are TDF!!!  i was convinced they were falsies until you mentioned using mascara


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> Its dark brown, with goldish yellow, then pink over it. It looked really good when it all blended together.[These colors were in my dress]


 
Wow Vee, How fun! 

What kind of mascara did you use.


----------



## frostedcouture

geez.  I am the only one with lashes that aren't a mile long!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Since there has been a good amount of talk about the MAC Starflash shadows, I decided to take a pic of my eyes done with the two that I purchased.  After I primed my lids with L'Oreal De-Crease, I swept Smoke & Diamonds over my lid and into my crease.  I then did the outer half of my eye with Glamour Check! and blended it outward.  I also lined the outer half of my lower lid with Glamour Check!  I then used L'Oreal Wear Infinite Waterproof Liner in black and MAC Plush Lash in Plushblack with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes.  The soft texture made blending a breeze.  It also allowed me to build the color to the desired intensity.  I wanted it intense, but it is possible to wear these almost sheer if you like.  Also, the new texture still retains the staying power that MAC shadows are famous for.  I put this on at about noon, and it was still looking perfect at 9:00 PM when I removed it.  MAC RULES!  

With this eye look, I kept my lips neutral.  I lined and filled in my lips with MAC Cremestick Liner in Sublime Culture and topped that off with MAC Viva Glam VI.


----------



## jc2239

^^ looks great!   after hearing you mention both starflash shadows, i've been waiting for you to do a FOTD with them--they look so pretty together


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thanks.  I wish the pic wasn't so dark.  I used the camera on DBF's MacBook and the room wasn't bright enough.


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> it must've looked great with the dress! and your lashes are TDF!!! i was convinced they were falsies until you mentioned using mascara


 
ITA!!  Wow, veelyn you have amazing eyes and lashes!!


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Your eye looks are so awesome!  I envy people who can can take multitude of colors and create elaborate looks such as yours.  I have really deep set eyes, so I have to keep it simple.  

What colors did you use this time, by the way?


----------



## emilyharperfan

^Gorgeous! Those colors look amazing!


----------



## zilnro

^Thank you SO much, both of you!!! That's a different look for me. Shadows used were MAC Coppering on the lid....MAC Black Tied on the outer corner/upper cheek bone. Irredescent pressed powder under brow and on upper cheek bone to create a shimmer with camera flash. For lips I actually used a cheap NYC brow pencil in brown. lol! That's what happens when you don't have lipstick and usually only were gloss.


----------



## zilnro

Same look....another pic with the lips looking different. Just wanted a looking down pic.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Coppering was MADE for you, z!!  Absolutely stunning with the Black Tied.


----------



## zilnro

Aww thank you!! I think I may wear that color to work tomorrow. Minus as much lip color though. Tonight I decided to mess with my makeup and this is what I came up with. And...it only took 25 minutes! That's a plus! Some take more than an hour


----------



## frostedcouture

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I think I may scoop up Coppering as part of my F/W shadow collection...love it!!


----------



## zilnro

frostedcouture said:


> you look gorgeous!


 Thank you!!

Coppering is a must for everyone! I bought it a couple weeks ago and am just now realizing that this color could work with many looks! A must have! I think it looks great by itself and would awesome with a deep brown. I think I'm going to buy the MAC shadow Espresso. That one looks good on the website.


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the color but I think it's too intense for school wear. :/


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Coppering is a must for everyone! I bought it a couple weeks ago and am just now realizing that this color could work with many looks! A must have! I think it looks great by itself and would awesome with a deep brown. *I think I'm going to buy the MAC shadow Espresso. That one looks good on the website*.


 
You can't go wrong with Espresso...it's a gorgeous, choco-brown matte you will love!!


----------



## zilnro

^Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## frostedcouture

I don't have to play a match today! I'm just going to watch though.  (tennis camp)

Monistat chafing gel, tinted moisturizer made out of EA moisturizer and Maybelline liquid foundation (instant age rewind), Oral Labs almond lip swirl balm SPF 15, Physician's Formula bronzer, NYC black liquid liner, Max factor volume couture waterproof, MAC femme fi and honey lust e/s, NYX white jumbo pencil


----------



## MissTiss

Px Concealer-Powder to set Combo
EM Tinted Silk Dust and Start to Finish Rice Powder Soft Bronze Mix
Dermalogica Total Eye Care spf15
UDPP 
MAC Femme Fi e/s
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
MAC Pleasureseeker lipstick
MAC Sonic Naked Space l/g
MAC X-Rocks Blush
Maybelline Colossal Mascara


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> it must've looked great with the dress! and your lashes are TDF!!! i was convinced they were falsies until you mentioned using mascara


 
Thank you! Here is a pic of my dress just to show how the colors matched!


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> Wow Vee, How fun!
> 
> What kind of mascara did you use.


 
 I use define a lash [in the pink tube] with a covergirl thickening lash over it [which is also in a pink tube] I love using these two together, the results speak for themselves!


----------



## Veelyn

Pursegrrl said:


> ITA!! Wow, veelyn you have amazing eyes and lashes!!


 
Thank you! :shame:


----------



## Veelyn

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Since there has been a good amount of talk about the MAC Starflash shadows, I decided to take a pic of my eyes done with the two that I purchased. After I primed my lids with L'Oreal De-Crease, I swept Smoke & Diamonds over my lid and into my crease. I then did the outer half of my eye with Glamour Check! and blended it outward. I also lined the outer half of my lower lid with Glamour Check! I then used L'Oreal Wear Infinite Waterproof Liner in black and MAC Plush Lash in Plushblack with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes. The soft texture made blending a breeze. It also allowed me to build the color to the desired intensity. I wanted it intense, but it is possible to wear these almost sheer if you like. Also, the new texture still retains the staying power that MAC shadows are famous for. I put this on at about noon, and it was still looking perfect at 9:00 PM when I removed it. MAC RULES!
> 
> With this eye look, I kept my lips neutral. I lined and filled in my lips with MAC Cremestick Liner in Sublime Culture and topped that off with MAC Viva Glam VI.


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> Here's another one


 
I love these colors on you!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, girls, my FOTD which GOT ME A JOB OFFER TODAY WA HOOOOOO!!

Stila smokey eye quad (original smokey)
MAC liner in Smolder
MAC zoomlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

...no blush today as it was hot out and I was already naturally flushed. 

thanks for all your support, beauty bar goddesses!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Wooooo PG!!!  great news!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^ thanks, Frosty!!!  wee hooooooooooooooo.


----------



## zilnro

Veelyn said:


> I love these colors on you!


 Thank you very much! I've been trying to make a point to do looks that aren't normal for me. This one may actually be one that I mix into what I wear out sometime. 

I love the FOTD section! I like posting my pics...and seeing what everyone else is doing makeup wise. It's nice to get ideas from others here!


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> Thank you very much! I've been trying to make a point to do looks that aren't normal for me. This one may actually be one that I mix into what I wear out sometime.
> 
> I love the FOTD section! I like posting my pics...and seeing what everyone else is doing makeup wise. It's nice to get ideas from others here!


 
Your welcome. It looks so great with the color of your hair!


----------



## frostedcouture

No makeup except lipgloss (I think it's was a Dior one) and waterproof Max Factor volume couture.  It's slowly drying up on me and clumping, I need a new mascara that's waterproof!! I will be pairing that over my MAC plush lash. I have two tubes of it.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ You can make your MAC Plush Lash waterproof by buying a tube of Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes.  It's a dual ended product.  One end is a lash primer (Lingerie)  that enhances the lengthening and volumizing effect of your mascara.  The other end is a waterproofer (Galoshes).  I use it with my Plush Lash, and it really does the trick!


----------



## zilnro

Here's anotherone! I went shopping today and got a couple things. Okay, to those of you who don't have any make up forever, get the cream eye shadow!!!! It's the most amazing eye makeup I've ever put on! VERY easy to blend. I'll post a picture of what I bought as well. Colors I used are the two MUFE pots in the red and pink. I don't know the colors because they aren't written on the pot. I also used MAC Crystal Avalanche...as usual lol!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love that look!  You could be a character from the Twilight saga!


----------



## zilnro

^lol! Thank you! Ohh, and the make up for ever is the Flash Color. It's a cream for lips, eyes, and face. I bought it at Sephora and can't wait to get more. I just found out that the colors are listed by number. They are numbers 1, 5, and 15. On the Sephora website the colors don't look the same as what they actually are.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I gave my two weeks notice at work today, and it went really well.  The VP I am reporting to (who is also getting laid off turns out) was super supportive, happy and relieved that I found another job before getting officially laid off.  This guy gives a sh*t about his team - very cool.

Soooo...for this milestone event I wore:
MAC e/s in Pandamonium layered with Black Tied, and a touch of Mylar in the inner corners (I like this better than Lightshade to brighten the inner eye area without being super dramatically white for the office...lightshade is really sheer and I love crystal avalanche but for daytime it's a little too dramatic in the inner corners for me), and then Expensive pink up in the crease and washed over the greys.

MAC Smolder liner and Plushlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Ahoy There and Lustreglass in Hey Sailor.

And...a teeny bit of everyday minerals blush in walkee talkee.


----------



## candypants1100

LOVING this thread. the other day i did this: bare escentuals (sp?) on face, clear lip gloss and some mac eyeshadow: (names escape me, but something like goldsmith, sable and this dark vibrant green color i forget the name and the blackest black they have in the corner). lined with maybeline black pencil, then some dior blackout mascara. as you can tell, i'm into the eye. i never do blush or lipstick or anything like that. im all about the eye.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ gorgeous!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MissTiss

That's awesome!

Woke up late this morning (forgot to post) only had time for:

EM (My Mix - close to Buttered Tan)
EM Walkee Talkee Blush 
Px eyeliner in Beaming Midnight. 
The pink Maybelline mascara (forget the name)

Went out for drinks last night and wore:
Px Foundation Stick
Px Flawless Skin Concealer
Px Flawless Skin pressed powder
MAC X-Rocks blush
MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
MAC Time & Space e/s
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
MAC Femme Fi e/s
MAC Soft & Slow l/g

I really love the Neo Sci Fi collection


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I know, MT, I wish I had stocked up on more of Neo Sci Fi...I got a black ore pigment sample from thebodyneeds and thatsabout it, LOL.


----------



## MissTiss

What happened to the Magnetic Fields e/s?  Did you not get that? I know you were thinking about it. 

Black Ocre is gorgeous. I got a full sized one. Forgot about it until just now.


----------



## Veelyn

Zilnro- Love the pinkish color on your eyes! So pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> *What happened to the Magnetic Fields e/s? Did you not get that? I know you were thinking about it. *
> 
> Black Ocre is gorgeous. I got a full sized one. Forgot about it until just now.


 
I didn't get it....waaaaaaaah!  

Oh well, I'm a-waitin' my smoke & diamonds meanwhile...not the same but still fun.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> I didn't get it....waaaaaaaah!
> 
> Oh well, I'm a-waitin' my smoke & diamonds meanwhile...not the same but still fun.


 

Dang! MF is one gorgeous color.  If you can find it, get it. 

I got S&D but haven't tried it yet.  



Today: 
Everyday Minerals Foundation
MAC Mineralize Blush in either Gentle or Gleeful (I get the G's mixed up -- I think it's the latter).
MAC Dreammaker e/s -- all over and highlight
MAC Bronze e/s -- corner and crease
MAC Expensive Pink -- crease to blend out some of the Bronze 
MUFE Aqua Eyes Brown eyeliner
Revlon Colorstay lipliner in Clear
MAC Lollipop Lovin' l/s 
Smashbox Pop Lip Enhancing Gloss


Maybelline Colossal Mascara - top and bottom lashes. I'm thinking I love this stuff.

Reviva Rosewater Toner -- mist to set all


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one! I used MUFE flash color #15! I love this stuff...very easy to blend. Got many compliments today because of how vibrant and unique the color is. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC e/s:
Illegal Cargo (from naughty nauts line....gosh darnit I love this shade!)
Fig 1 in the crease and outer lid...wow this is intense but works great with IC!
A dab of Meet the Fleet (matte indigo) on the outer corners.
A little Mylar in the inner corners to brighten it up...loving this so much!

Chanel le crayon yeux liner in Noir
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus (nice way to play up the pinks in the e/s!)


----------



## Veelyn

Zilnro- I dont even have to compliment you anymore, your make up always looks great!


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> Here's another one! I used MUFE flash color #15! I love this stuff...very easy to blend. Got many compliments today because of how vibrant and unique the color is. I highly recommend it!


 
great look, z!  Which brush do you use to apply the MUFE Flash...and does it dry pretty quickly a la a MAC paint pot, ooc?

Also, what did you use on your lips - looks great!


----------



## candypants1100

zilnro- i LOVE your look! you look amazing!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Honey lust on lid
Embark on V
Vanilla on brow


----------



## scarlett_2005

I didn't wear much today. I only put on Mac pressed powder(NC 15) and some L'Oreal juice gloss in berry burst.


----------



## zilnro

Veelyn said:


> Zilnro- I dont even have to compliment you anymore, your make up always looks great!


Aww...thank you so much! It helps that I spend a long time doing my makeup. Also, MUFE is amazing to blend!


----------



## zilnro

Pursegrrl said:


> great look, z! Which brush do you use to apply the MUFE Flash...and does it dry pretty quickly a la a MAC paint pot, ooc?
> 
> Also, what did you use on your lips - looks great!


 Thank you! To apply the MUFE flash I used MACs 212 brush that I just got. In comparison to a paint pot, flash has a different consistency. It doesn't dry as quickly so it is very easy to blend. When I was done with the look I applied MAC Wait Till Dark on top of the lower part of my lid just to seal in the color. The blending at the top was done with a 217 brush with a little Urban Decay Yeyo (white). 

All I've got to say is go to the store and check out this flash color! I want more right now but my husband has me on a ban lol! Can't buy anything for a couple weeks.

On my lips I used pressed powder because my lips were kinda red from lip injection. After the powder I used a NYC brow pencil in brown to line my lips and then applied more lip injection on top. I wish I could find a lip gloss that was this color.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I've kept it simple lately as well.  I powdered my face with my new Clinique Almost Makeup, dusted on a little Bourjois blush, swept on a couple of coats of Plush Lash, and appled Lustreglass in Lustrewhite to my lips.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I've actually got pics this time!!

Today was a total experimenting day, so after a long walk with a GF I thought Hey I'm gonna play with blues!  I'm blonde with hazel-ish eyes, but blues are hard...you don't get a lot of forgiveness if you mess up, KWIM?

MAC e/s:
I've got painterly paint pot as a base, and a blend of electra and mylar in the inner corners.
- Deep Truth in the outer V
- Freshwater on the mid lid
- lots of blending (mac 224 brush rocks for this!)

Stila liquid liner (black) and Sephora's Atomic Volume mascara.  I got this as a sample and hadn't had a chance to try it yet...has a really unique comb applicator which I love!

I also used my everyday minerals samples, everywhere except my lids which I primed with liquid foundation and a little loose powder as I always do.


----------



## Veelyn

Purse- Love your mascara girl! Your lashes look so black! I love dark black mascara. I once got a brown on accident and wasn't too happy! LOL


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ hey thanks, sweetie, I had no idea how the sephora mascara would be but it's great!  I always go for black...my lashes are naturally blonde but thankfully I got blessed with a thick bunch and no curler required.

ETA:  I later did a light wash of Mutiny pigment over all of this...if I get it perfected it may even be ready to take out in public!  Very fun.


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> Thank you! To apply the MUFE flash I used MACs 212 brush that I just got. In comparison to a paint pot, flash has a different consistency. It doesn't dry as quickly so it is very easy to blend. When I was done with the look I applied MAC Wait Till Dark on top of the lower part of my lid just to seal in the color. The blending at the top was done with a 217 brush with a little Urban Decay Yeyo (white).
> 
> All I've got to say is go to the store and check out this flash color! I want more right now but my husband has me on a ban lol! Can't buy anything for a couple weeks.
> 
> On my lips I used pressed powder because my lips were kinda red from lip injection. After the powder I used a NYC brow pencil in brown to line my lips and then applied more lip injection on top. I wish I could find a lip gloss that was this color.


 
Great...thanks for the scoop on the 212 and flash!  I have the smashbox brush #9 which may be similar but a tad smaller...now I'm inspired to try it!

thank you!!


----------



## zilnro

^Sure! Right now I'm doing everything in my power to stop myself from going to Sephora lol! I want more flash color!!!!


----------



## candace117

PG, you would look great with a burst of TURQUOISE on your eyes...!!!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Hey ladies! Sorry to be MIA lately, getting ready for school and such.

I haven't done anything special lately, but I've been using alot of lavenders/purples. They make my brown eye color look really deep. Hopefully if I have time tomorrow morning I'll get a pic. Everyone is looking AMAZING by the way! (as usual )


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> PG, you would look great with a burst of TURQUOISE on your eyes...!!!!!!


 
awww, love you, C!  Is that a pigment like what I have with mutiny or something else like electric eel or - ??


----------



## candace117

mutiny is nice but very sheer...
I'd get parrot or something similar. You could really choose any bright blue and get away with it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ oooooooooo!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> mutiny is nice but very sheer...
> I'd get parrot or something similar. You could really choose any bright blue and get away with it.


 
Hey thanks again, C! I just took stock and I have *freshwater, climate blue, deep truth and blue flame...plus the mutiny pigment*.  I would love to do something brighter with these if possible, as I don't use blues too often!


----------



## candace117

You could check out Parrot or one of the brighter colors from cool heat!!!  very blendable with the neutral shades...so it stands out...!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ thanks, m'love!!!


----------



## candace117

we need to go shopping....together...


----------



## MissTiss

Ok, here's my attempt at one of the MAC Seventease looks. Don't laugh. 

I was trying to duplicate this:









This is how I did. Looking at the look again, I think I need to apply the pigment wet. The look almost looks foiled. Hmmmm.  I wore it with MAC Gingerly Blush and MAC Pleasureseeker Lipstick.  Anyway, here it is.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

MissTiss said:


> Ok, here's my attempt at one of the MAC Seventease looks. Don't laugh.
> 
> I was trying to duplicate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I did. Looking at the look again, I think I need to apply the pigment wet. The look almost looks foiled. Hmmmm.  I wore it with MAC Gingerly Blush and MAC Pleasureseeker Lipstick.  Anyway, here it is.


It looks great!  I think you're right about applying the pigment wet though.  The pigment in the Seventease picture looks like it was applied wet for that metallic look.


----------



## Veelyn

Tiss- You did a great job!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Definitely, MT...beautiful!!


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one. Used MUFE flash color in light green. On lower part I used MAC Bottle Green. Sorry the pic is so dark.


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> we need to go shopping....together...


 
heck yeah!!

BTW, love your new 'tar...great look!


----------



## dreamgirl

MissTiss said:


> Ok, here's my attempt at one of the MAC Seventease looks. Don't laugh.
> 
> I was trying to duplicate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I did. Looking at the look again, I think I need to apply the pigment wet. The look almost looks foiled. Hmmmm.  I wore it with MAC Gingerly Blush and MAC Pleasureseeker Lipstick.  Anyway, here it is.


I think it looks amazing!! Great job


----------



## Miyoshi637

zilnro said:


> Here's another one. Used MUFE flash color in light green. On lower part I used MAC Bottle Green. Sorry the pic is so dark.


 
Wow! Looks really good on you. I've been looking for a nice green eye shadow, I might check this one out since I have a gift card to Sephora.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Long day today with work and then a night out at an incredible Italian place downtown as a celebration/wrap up/thank you for our core team and those of us who are leaving and heading off to new jobs outside the company (moi included).  Fun and bittersweet both.

So...I did my Corporate Smokey look, lol, which is the:
Stila original smokey eye quad
...and a little MAC mylar shadow in the inner corners
MAC Phone Number eye liner
MAC Zoomlash mascara
MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle

I always prep my lids with a dab of my foundation and dust with loose powder, then buff off the powder with a small brush.  Then, I'm ready for e/s.  

While I LOVE the MAC paint pots, I've learned very quickly that paint pots do NOT work with Stila e/s at ALL.  The Stila grabs in a really weird way and forgeddaboudit.  So, no paint pots needed for this look.


----------



## zilnro

^Thank you! I highly recommend the flash color! I bought 3 colors on Thursday and loved them so much that I went back to Sephora and bought 6 more today lol! The key with this stuff is to apply a powder eye shadow after you use the flash color. This is to prevent a crease. I'm going to warn you...once you buy one you'll want them all!!


----------



## xpurseloverx

zilnro said:


> Here's another one. Used MUFE flash color in light green. On lower part I used MAC Bottle Green. Sorry the pic is so dark.


 omg your soo good at make up i wish i was this good where did you learn? for me i am looking at youtube and trying my best to figure it out =P


----------



## zilnro

^Thanks!! I actually taught myself. I've been on youtube looking at videos as well! The best makeup artist I've found is a user named Nireyna. She is THE BEST! By far! Her stuff is amazing! Definately check her out. She's 21 and from Ukraine. She has 245 videos. Nobody compares to her


----------



## xpurseloverx

zilnro said:


> ^Thanks!! I actually taught myself. I've been on youtube looking at videos as well! The best makeup artist I've found is a user named Nireyna. She is THE BEST! By far! Her stuff is amazing! Definately check her out. She's 21 and from Ukraine. She has 245 videos. Nobody compares to her


 thank you i will check it out


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> ^Thanks!! I actually taught myself. I've been on youtube looking at videos as well! The best makeup artist I've found is a user named Nireyna. She is THE BEST! By far! Her stuff is amazing! Definately check her out. She's 21 and from Ukraine. She has 245 videos. Nobody compares to her


 
I've never had the patience to watch these video's, but I think you've persuaded me. 

Have you seen this video of hers? I am in love with this make up. It's beautiful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxrBWgA6nM4&feature=user


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It looks great! I think you're right about applying the pigment wet though. The pigment in the Seventease picture looks like it was applied wet for that metallic look.


 



Veelyn said:


> Tiss- You did a great job!


 



Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ Definitely, MT...beautiful!!


 



dreamgirl said:


> I think it looks amazing!! Great job


 
Thanks Girls!:shame: You are all such good self esteem boosters. Love it.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I wore one of my favourite combinations ever today.
Lid: Smashbox Envy (like black tied but multi coloured shimmer) with Smashbox Zoom (like juxt) on top
Crease and outer v: MAC Humid
Highlight: Clinique almost peach I think with MUFE star powder in a light pinky gold. Might be 902 or 916, I forget.

Rimmel primer
Revlon skinlights- the pink one
Maybelline pure makeup
Cover FX powder FX
Cover FX cream foundation as concealer
MAC whim blush
Same MUFE star powder

MAC tendertone in e-z baby
Benefit lovely lip shaping kit
Stila CC in lillium


----------



## zilnro

Veelyn said:


> I've never had the patience to watch these video's, but I think you've persuaded me.
> 
> Have you seen this video of hers? I am in love with this make up. It's beautiful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxrBWgA6nM4&feature=user


 
Yeah! Her videos are addicting...I've seen all of them lol! It's amazing all the different looks she can do!


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> Yeah! Her videos are addicting...I've seen all of them lol! It's amazing all the different looks she can do!


 
I really like iladybuggirl's video's as well


----------



## MissTiss

Not much on Today. Feel like crap. :x
Some concealer and mascara. A little Gingerly blush. That's it. 

I need a nap.


----------



## SimplyElegant

This girl is really good too. She's on Specktra and always has amazing tutorials.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms_VX29zMJg&NR=1


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> Not much on Today. Feel like crap. :x
> Some concealer and mascara. A little Gingerly blush. That's it.
> 
> I need a nap.


 
I didn't put ANY make up on this morning! I woke up this morning late n was too tired to even care!


----------



## angellisa

i haven't pulled these colors out for a while-- today I used:

moth brown MAC eyeshadow
botanical MAC eye shadow
smoke and diamonds MAC eyeshadow
UDPP
YSL black liner
I coat of Benefit bad gal mascara, then 2 coats of MAC plush lash mascara
Laura Mercier foundation
Clarins sunblock
MAC Mineralize skin finish power
MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul 
Mac Sandy B lipstick 

sorry about the eyebrows, i didn't comb them when i took this pic, plus i need to get them waxed!!!


----------



## MissTiss

angelisa360 said:


> i haven't pulled these colors out for a while-- today I used:
> 
> moth brown MAC eyeshadow
> botanical MAC eye shadow
> smoke and diamonds MAC eyeshadow
> UDPP
> YSL black liner
> I coat of Benefit bad gal mascara, then 2 coats of MAC plush lash mascara
> Laura Mercier foundation
> Clarins sunblock
> MAC Mineralize skin finish power
> MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul
> Mac Sandy B lipstick
> 
> sorry about the eyebrows, i didn't comb them when i took this pic, plus i need to get them waxed!!!


 

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh. I love this look!  I wish I had moth brown.


----------



## Veelyn

Angelisa- Our eyes are the EXACT same color!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Starflash debut!!!

Bare study paint pot first...
Then, Smoke & Diamonds e/s on lid and up the crease
A little bit of Mylar in the inner corners
Orpheus liner (this is the black with gold reflect...it looks bronze on the pencil but it goes on a nice, blackish-bronze and not TOO sparkly but just enough so you know it's not your typical black liner!
Zoomlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Angel
MAC plushglass in Oversexed


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one. Used MUFE flash color in silver for shadow. Blended with Urban Decay Yeyo under the brow. Lipstick is a mixture of 2 different flash colors. Black and a deep pink.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here's another Starflash-oriented FOTD.  On my eyes, I have MAC Juxt in the inner half of the lid/crease, MAC Smoke & Diamonds on the outer half and underneath the eye, an Ulta-brand olive green eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes.  My face makeup is Clinique Almost Powder Makeup and Bourjois blush in Lilas D'or.  On my lips I have MAC l/g in Pink Grapefruit.  Sorry about the poor quality of the pictures.  I used the built-in camera on DBF's MacBook, and the lighting in the room was poor.


----------



## ellacoach

angelisa360 said:


> i haven't pulled these colors out for a while-- today I used:
> 
> moth brown MAC eyeshadow
> botanical MAC eye shadow
> smoke and diamonds MAC eyeshadow
> UDPP
> YSL black liner
> I coat of Benefit bad gal mascara, then 2 coats of MAC plush lash mascara
> Laura Mercier foundation
> Clarins sunblock
> MAC Mineralize skin finish power
> MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul
> Mac Sandy B lipstick
> 
> sorry about the eyebrows, i didn't comb them when i took this pic, plus i need to get them waxed!!!


 you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## frostedcouture

ArmCandy~~You are so pretty!!  I'm liking the pink grapefruit. )


----------



## Pursegrrl

zilnro said:


> ^Thank you! I highly recommend the flash color! I bought 3 colors on Thursday and loved them so much that I went back to Sephora and bought 6 more today lol! The key with this stuff is to apply a powder eye shadow after you use the flash color. This is to prevent a crease. I'm going to warn you...once you buy one you'll want them all!!


 
z, I love all your looks, but wow those greens and the one you did with Coppering are extra gorgeous with your hair and skin tone!!


----------



## angellisa

ellacoach said:


> you have beautiful eyes!



Thank you!!!


----------



## angellisa

MissTiss said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh. I love this look!  I wish I had moth brown.



Thanks!  Moth brown is sooo so pretty! I rarely use it because I don't want to use it all up!! lol


----------



## angellisa

Veelyn said:


> Angelisa- Our eyes are the EXACT same color!


YAY for green eyes!!!  Everytime I go to a makeup counter though, the SA's look at me and say "oh that color would look great with your BLUE eyes..." I always laugh and sometimes I'll correct them and say they are _green. _


----------



## zilnro

Pursegrrl said:


> z, I love all your looks, but wow those greens and the one you did with Coppering are extra gorgeous with your hair and skin tone!!


 Thank you! And just for that I'm doing green tomorrow...for you! I have so much trouble in the morning..,.makeup is like an outfit for me. Which one will I wear today?


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ oh that's the fun of it...gotta play around and enjoy it!!  

XXXOO PGal


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's another Starflash-oriented FOTD. On my eyes, I have MAC Juxt in the inner half of the lid/crease, MAC Smoke & Diamonds on the outer half and underneath the eye, an Ulta-brand olive green eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes. My face makeup is Clinique Almost Powder Makeup and Bourjois blush in Lilas D'or. On my lips I have MAC l/g in Pink Grapefruit. Sorry about the poor quality of the pictures. I used the built-in camera on DBF's MacBook, and the lighting in the room was poor.


 
Beautiful, Candy! Love the Pink Grapefruit. It looks great on you!


----------



## Veelyn

angelisa360 said:


> YAY for green eyes!!!  Everytime I go to a makeup counter though, the SA's look at me and say "oh that color would look great with your BLUE eyes..." I always laugh and sometimes I'll correct them and say they are _green. _


 
Its like, how can you get that wrong? LOL

People always tell me I have "innocent" looking eyes, then they say Vikki, we know that ain't true!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Thank you, *frostedcouture* and *MissTiss*!  

I love the look of Pink Grapefruit.  It almost makes me wish I had gotten a backup.  Normally, I don't even bother with buying backups, because I usually find something else later to fall in love with, but this particular color has made me rethink that philosophy.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursegrrl said:


> z, I love all your looks, but wow those greens and the one you did with Coppering are extra gorgeous with your hair and skin tone!!


I love the look with Coppering as well.  Seeing it on her has made me want it!


----------



## candace117

Sweetness beauty powder in crease, Moon's reflection on outer and middle lid, Crystal avalanche on inner lid, Vellum on browbone, Mineralize skinfinish duo in Medium/Natural, Dainty mineralize blush, Love Knot lipglass and brownette plushlash.


----------



## Veelyn

^ pics!!!


----------



## BlondeAmbition

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's another Starflash-oriented FOTD. On my eyes, I have MAC Juxt in the inner half of the lid/crease, MAC Smoke & Diamonds on the outer half and underneath the eye, an Ulta-brand olive green eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes. My face makeup is Clinique Almost Powder Makeup and Bourjois blush in Lilas D'or. On my lips I have MAC l/g in Pink Grapefruit. Sorry about the poor quality of the pictures. I used the built-in camera on DBF's MacBook, and the lighting in the room was poor.


 

You look so pretty, ArmCandy!!! Very nice!


----------



## candace117

DH took his camera to Idaho with him


----------



## Veelyn

Aw boo!


----------



## MissTiss

Note to Candace: Steal and hide the camera next time you see your DH.  Or better yet, get him to buy you your own. 

I've been dying to see the Mermaid eyes look.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ same here!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, bummer of a FOTD look so no pics thankfully.

I dunno what happened, but it just bombed.

I did painterly paint pot and then layered knight divine and black tied over it, a little Say Yeah in the upper crease and ligtened with mylar in the inner corners.

It. blew. chunks.  Nothing was blending properly, and the shadows were grabbing all weird and blah it was a huge bummer!  Thankfully I was at my desk most of the day and during our annual outdoor BBQ on our company grounds I could have my sunnies on so no one could see. 

Lips were good with NARS lipstick in Promiscuous and MAC plushglass in Big Kiss, whew!


----------



## frostedcouture

PG--I love hiding behind sunglasses.  One time, my dad made me cry (:cry and I had to go to a WEDDING.  It was outdoors though, so everyone wore shades except the wedding party of course. hehe.  By the time the ceremony was over in like an hour, i was not red or puffy anymore.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I hear ya...these were my super cool Guccis!!  they also came in super handy when I had my upper brows waxed and my skin swelled up in little bumps so bad it was scary.  So, I wore my sunnies even indoors having to do errands and all, LOL.

I just pretended like I was a super cool celeb who had just had botox or something, ha ha.


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ I hear ya...these were my super cool Guccis!! they also came in super handy when I had my upper brows waxed and my skin swelled up in little bumps so bad it was scary. So, I wore my sunnies even indoors having to do errands and all, LOL.
> 
> I just pretended like I was a super cool celeb who had just had botox or something, ha ha.


 


I wan't some cool sunnies. Mine are the crappy Target $5 ones because I just can't take care of them.  I even lost a pair in the ocean the same day I bought them. ush:


----------



## Veelyn

Well ladies, I tried to do my make up this morning, but I ended up messing it up and just put on mascara! :\


----------



## candace117

MissTiss said:


> I wan't some cool sunnies. Mine are the crappy Target $5 ones because I just can't take care of them. I even lost a pair in the ocean the same day I bought them. ush:


 
LOL That is like me too, but then I started wearing eyeglasses....I decided when I get lasik, I will get some bomb-ass shades, for once!!!!


----------



## candace117

What did I do today...oh yes.

sublime culture paint for a base,
Parrot in crease
Beautiful Iris on middle and outer lid
Vellum on inner lid
Vanilla pigment on browbone
plushlash in plushblack
mineralize skinfinish duo in medium/natural
Sonic Vibe lipglass


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> I wan't some cool sunnies. Mine are the crappy Target $5 ones because I just can't take care of them. I even lost a pair in the ocean the same day I bought them. ush:


 
I have a pair of $16 Target sunnies and I LOVE them! They are nice and big and IF I do break them I won't feel too bad. [But I love them, so I baby them! haha!] They are in my avatar!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> What did I do today...oh yes.
> 
> sublime culture paint for a base,
> Parrot in crease
> Beautiful Iris on middle and outer lid
> Vellum on inner lid
> Vanilla pigment on browbone
> plushlash in plushblack
> mineralize skinfinish duo in medium/natural
> Sonic Vibe lipglass


 

oooh, I just ordered the legendary Parrot e/s. I'm thinking I can do something with it. Wish I could see your look.  Darn your DH and his camera stealing ways...


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> I have a pair of $16 Target sunnies and I LOVE them! They are nice and big and IF I do break them I won't feel too bad. [But I love them, so I baby them! haha!] They are in my avatar!


 

Hmmm, maybe a trip to Target is warranted...Those are cute!


----------



## Veelyn

TY! I almost bought one as a back up, but I didn't bc I didn't want to spend an extra $16 LOL!


----------



## candace117

MissTiss said:


> oooh, I just ordered the legendary Parrot e/s. I'm thinking I can do something with it. Wish I could see your look. Darn your DH and his camera stealing ways...


 
I'm sorry ush: I have told him time and time again that me taking pics of my makeup is way more important than his fish! LOL


----------



## Veelyn

LOL! Candace...


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> I'm sorry ush: I have told him time and time again that me taking pics of my makeup is way more important than his fish! LOL


 

That's right!


----------



## frostedcouture

Monistat--homemade tinted moisturizer
Cargo blush--187
burt's bees--mac sweet tooth
mac honey lust--tan--naked
Zan Zusi mascara waterproof--Shu curler
NYC liquid liner


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK WOW I think I found a new go-to, neutral look (aka Corporate Smokey, LOL).

MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s on the lids
MAC Club e/s in the crease and outer corners (SO amazing with the S&D!!)
MAC Dazzlelight e/s in the inner corners
Stila black liquid liner
MAC Plushlash mascara


----------



## zilnro

Here's another one! Okay...it was really hard to get a picture that would show the fade from burgundy to red to orange to yellow to white. Here's what I was able to get.









Colors used:
Urban Decay  Yeyo
MUFE  Flash color in orange
MAC    Post Haste, Sketch, Chrome Yellow


----------



## illinirdhd

I don't know how I've managed to stay out of this thread for so long!  I'm going to start posting a FOTD now and then...  The problem is, I pretty much stick with the same look every day.  I guess I need to learn to think outside the box with my eyeshadows!


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> Here's another one! Okay...it was really hard to get a picture that would show the fade from burgundy to red to orange to yellow to white. Here's what I was able to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors used:
> Urban Decay Yeyo
> MUFE Flash color in orange
> MAC Post Haste, Sketch, Chrome Yellow


 
o.m.g. Your make up always looks so great and perfect! These colors look really great with your hair.


Are you a make up artist?


----------



## zilnro

Thank you so much! No, I'm not a makeup artist....but that would be a dream job! I've never done anyone else's makeup. I REALLY need to practice on other people lol!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh! Well you should look into that! I am going to school for aesthetics so I have to get some practice! hehe


----------



## dreamgirl

zilnro said:


> Here's another one! Okay...it was really hard to get a picture that would show the fade from burgundy to red to orange to yellow to white. Here's what I was able to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors used:
> Urban Decay  Yeyo
> MUFE  Flash color in orange
> MAC    Post Haste, Sketch, Chrome Yellow


Ok, this is the best!!! the eye colors go great with the lips,  it!! Your amazing with eyeshadows


----------



## zilnro

^Thanks to both of you! I don't know why, but I'm super afraid to do someone elses makeup. They're gonna expect it to look like mine...but I don't have any practice doing others makeup. I have a ton of practice doing my own. I guess you have to start somewhere. 

Good luck with your schooling Veelyn!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks girl!


----------



## misskt

Clarins Creme Solaire Haute Protection
Stila Kitten Eyeshadow
Lise Watier Eyeliner
Rosebud Salve on my lips
DiorShow Mascara in Black


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yyyyeah....MAC Jardin Aires pigment debut today!!

JA in the inner corners
MAC Knight Divine and Pandamonium on the mid lid and outer corners
MAC eye pencil in Smolder, upper and lower lids
MAC Plushlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Hug Me
MAC Plushglass in Big Kiss

My super cool everyday minerals blushes in walkee talkee and cookie sheet are both asleep and feeling neglected...it's been in the 90's here (yay, finally summer!) and I am so ruddy I'm just too flushed to even need to wear any blush.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another one today...extra special because it was with a tPF meetup in Seattle!

MAC:
- Bare study paint pot
- Jardin Aires pigment
- Tan pigment

Also stila liquid eyeliner in black and MAC Plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI

I'm so very excited to report that this STAYED ON and DID NOT crease through a 90-something degree day in downtown Seattle, shopping, eating, walking around...what an incredible afternoon with an incredible group of tPF'ers!!  Even the liquid liner and mascara didn't budge.

XXXOO PG


----------



## candace117

awwwww I gotta come to the next one....dammit.....!!!! PG, you and I NEED to go MAC shopping...!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ heck yeah....I think of you everytime I go to the MAC counter...but not in a weird stalkerish way, LOL!  

Love you tons,
PG


----------



## candace117

love you too PG, I wouldn't mind if you stalked me


----------



## MissTiss

Shopping today, wore: 

Px Virtual Skin Foundation
Px Flawless Skin concealer
Px Flawless Skin pressed powder
MAC Dainty Mineralize blush

MAC Painterly Paint Pot 
MAC Vanilla Pigment to highlight
MAC Tea Time Pigment all over
MAC Carbon e/s in the corners and blended into crease
MAC Dipdown Fluidline
Maybelline Colossal Mascara

Px lipliner in Ginger (matches my natural lip exactly )
MAC Angel l/s
NARS Turkish Delight l/g


----------



## frostedcouture

Today--

Elizabeth Arden sensitive skin calming moisture lotion (i'm still not sure if that's the name. too lazy to check)
Monistat chafing relief powder gel primer
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer 
MAC gold spill msf 

MAC bare canvas paint
Revlon Color stay liquid liner
MAC beige-ing s/s inner corners 
MAC pink split mineralize e/s duo
MAC shroom

NARS Napoli l/s 
NYC clear l/g

MAC Fix+ 

I just got home, been out since 9 AM and my makeup looks perfect and it's HOT today


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another corporate smokey look, LOL:

MAC:
bare study paint pot
Brun e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s brushed up around the edges of Brun and up the crease
Dazzlelight e/s on the inner corners
Phone number liner
...and Lancome Hypnose mascara

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## MissTiss

^^PG, how are you liking the Brun? I really like mine.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> ^^PG, how are you liking the Brun? I really like mine.


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE!!  This was my first time trying it today.  Glad you like yours too!


----------



## jc2239

i recently got back from atlantis paradise island so here are some backed up FOTD's (and some toesies)


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ gorgeous!!!


----------



## jc2239

thanks pg!   it's kinda fun to see them all lined up like that


----------



## frostedcouture

Nice, Jen!! )  I like the toes too hehe


----------



## MissTiss

Jen! What are the colors in the top pic?

Love your FOTDs and toesies! (that's saying something -- I usually hate feet )


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Nice, Jen!! )  I like the toes too hehe



thanks frosty!  i've missed TPF like crazy!  



MissTiss said:


> Jen! What are the colors in the top pic?
> 
> Love your FOTDs and toesies! (that's saying something -- I usually hate feet )



LOL i was hesitant to post the toes because it's always weird to see your toes, and feet aren't exactly the most attractive body part 

for the top look, i was actually inspired by the MAC seventease look you posted.  and i happened to go back through the pages i missed and just saw your look-LOVE IT!!!

i used:


Sunny Girl eyeshadow (from the MAC DressCamp Palette)
Majolica Majorca Majolook Palette in BR762


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> i recently got back from atlantis paradise island so here are some backed up FOTD's (and some toesies)


 
LOVE the make up. Especially the browns. You're feet are pretty haha. No, I don't have a foot fetish, but I just hate to see busted feet. LOL. What color is that?


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> LOVE the make up. Especially the browns. You're feet are pretty haha. No, I don't have a foot fetish, but I just hate to see busted feet. LOL. What color is that?



awww thanks no one's complimented my feet in ages 

it's essie's mini shorts

http://www.essieshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=617

it's a little brighter IRL-like the neon orange highlighters.  it's not usually the kinda color i go for but it was perfect for the bahamas


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> thanks frosty! i've missed TPF like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i was hesitant to post the toes because it's always weird to see your toes, and feet aren't exactly the most attractive body part
> 
> for the top look, *i was actually inspired by the MAC seventease look you posted.* and i happened to go back through the pages i missed and just saw your look-LOVE IT!!!
> 
> i used:
> 
> 
> Sunny Girl eyeshadow (from the MAC DressCamp Palette)
> Majolica Majorca Majolook Palette in BR762


 
I too was inspired by MT's seventease post...that's why I have Brun e/s now! :okay:


----------



## MissTiss

Jen, Thanks for the props.  Seventease was fun. I even got a compliment from a MAC MA. That's good right?

I'm working on a way to apply it wet. I'm willing to bet that's how they did it.


----------



## valval

jc2239 said:


>


 
OMG, that's such a pretty color~!!!


----------



## zilnro

Here's another...sorry the picture is so dark. I was trying to capture the true color of the blues and the flash distorted the color. No flash used.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Jen, Thanks for the props. Seventease was fun. I even got a compliment from a MAC MA. That's good right?
> 
> I'm working on a way to apply it wet. I'm willing to bet that's how they did it.



i've been feeling particularly uninspired lately so your post definitely inspired me!

and i love compliments from MAC MA's LOL-it makes me feel good about my makeup 



valval said:


> OMG, that's such a pretty color~!!!



thanks!  i wasn't sure about it right after the mani/pedi, but at this point i absolutely love it!


----------



## frostedcouture

zilnro~~Pretty colors!!  I like the false lashes too, they look cool


----------



## zilnro

Thank you!!! I love false lashes...the only problem I have is putting them on. Especially after I've had a lot of caffeine lol! Glue everywhere


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe   I don't ever get use them.  last time i used, was for that photoshoot but they are very natural.  I just have sucky lashes so I needed them


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yeah I too want to try false lashes after seeing all the great posts and tuts!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> awww thanks no one's complimented my feet in ages
> 
> *it's essie's mini shorts*
> 
> http://www.essieshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=617
> 
> it's a little brighter IRL-like the neon orange highlighters. it's not usually the kinda color i go for but it was perfect for the bahamas


 
I thought thats what it might be. I love Essie. It's my all time fav polish!


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> Here's another...sorry the picture is so dark. I was trying to capture the true color of the blues and the flash distorted the color. No flash used.


 
Love these blues and whites. It reminds me of a crystal clear ocean. [Somewhere I'd love to be right now! haha!]


----------



## Veelyn

I bought some Wet n Wild foundation last night because Walgreens was having a sale. All Wet n Wild is buy one get one free. So I got some foundation and some blush. This foundation actually works really good. I used my maxfactor brush and applied it with that and my face looks silky!


----------



## zilnro

Veelyn said:


> Love these blues and whites. It reminds me of a crystal clear ocean. [Somewhere I'd love to be right now! haha!]


Thank you! I would LOVE to be by the ocean too! I've never actually seen crystal clear water...only on tv.


----------



## Veelyn

zilnro said:


> Thank you! I would LOVE to be by the ocean too! I've never actually seen crystal clear water...only on tv.


 
Me too. We can dream though!


----------



## zilnro

Sure can! My husband and I always end up in Vegas when we go on vacation lol!


----------



## jc2239

zilnro said:


> Thank you! I would LOVE to be by the ocean too! I've never actually seen crystal clear water...only on tv.



the waters in Jamaica--i could literally see straight down


----------



## Veelyn

Beautiful! ^


----------



## zilnro

Now THAT is where I would love to go! Very nice pic!


----------



## frostedcouture

pretty picture!  
I have to stay at home for most of the week. sans makeup for me


----------



## bnjj

I haven't posted in here before. These are my eyes today. I am wearing the pink/gold shade of Clinique's Strawberry Fudge duo as well as Clinique's Champagne (I think, can't quite recall the name) under the brow. I tightlined my eyes with MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack and have two coats of Covergirl's Lash Blast mascara in Very Black.


----------



## jc2239

bnjj said:


> I haven't posted in here before. These are my eyes today. I am wearing the pink/gold shade of Clinique's Strawberry Fudge duo as well as Clinique's Champagne (I think, can't quite recall the name) under the brow. I tightlined my eyes with MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack and have two coats of Covergirl's Lash Blast mascara in Very Black.



looks grea!  and your eyelashes have such a lovely curl :okay:


here's mine for today:





MAC Gilded Green pigment and Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

bnjj said:


> I haven't posted in here before. These are my eyes today. I am wearing the pink/gold shade of Clinique's Strawberry Fudge duo as well as Clinique's Champagne (I think, can't quite recall the name) under the brow. I tightlined my eyes with MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack and have two coats of Covergirl's Lash Blast mascara in Very Black.


 
beautiful, bnjj!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK no pics as I am experimenting with my new bourjois shimmershine liquid shadow, but earlier this morning it was:

MAC:
bare study paint pot
Print e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (holy crap this blends in with just about everything!)
Dazzleglass e/s in the inner corners

Stila liquid liner in black
MAC plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here's what I did today.  I used MAC Starflash eyeshadow in Glamour Check, an Ulta indigo eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes for my eyes.  My blush is Bourjois in Lilas D'or.  I used Clinique Almost Powder makeup for my face.  My lips are done with MAC Cremestick liner in Red Enriched and MAC Amplified Creme lipstick in Dubonnet.


----------



## zilnro

^Very nice lips!!! Love the color!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's what I did today. I used MAC Starflash eyeshadow in Glamour Check, an Ulta indigo eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes for my eyes. My blush is Bourjois in Lilas D'or. I used Clinique Almost Powder makeup for my face. My lips are done with MAC Cremestick liner in Red Enriched and MAC Amplified Creme lipstick in Dubonnet.


 
ACL, what a sensuous and glamourous look - right on!!    Beautiful with your skintones.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thank you, *Pursegrrl* & *zilnro*!


----------



## jc2239

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's what I did today.  I used MAC Starflash eyeshadow in Glamour Check, an Ulta indigo eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes for my eyes.  My blush is Bourjois in Lilas D'or.  I used Clinique Almost Powder makeup for my face.  My lips are done with MAC Cremestick liner in Red Enriched and MAC Amplified Creme lipstick in Dubonnet.



love this!  you're wearing one of my favorite blushes, and the lips are stunning.  i've been dying to try a rich bold look like this


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here's what I did today. I used MAC Starflash eyeshadow in Glamour Check, an Ulta indigo eye pencil, and MAC Plush Lash layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes for my eyes. My blush is Bourjois in Lilas D'or. I used Clinique Almost Powder makeup for my face. My lips are done with MAC Cremestick liner in Red Enriched and MAC Amplified Creme lipstick in Dubonnet.


 

Wow, you pull off Red lips better than anyone I've seen. 

I purchased Glamour Check! because of you and I still haven't used it. Hmmmm. I've been so lazy with my makeuip lately.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jc2239 said:


> love this!  you're wearing one of my favorite blushes, and the lips are stunning.  i've been dying to try a rich bold look like this





MissTiss said:


> Wow, you pull off Red lips better than anyone I've seen.
> 
> I purchased Glamour Check! because of you and I still haven't used it. Hmmmm. I've been so lazy with my makeuip lately.



Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Last day at my job (starting a new one Monday so not a lot of downtime)...emotional but it's good to be moving on:

MAC:
Bare study paint pot
Dazzlelight in inner corners
a kinda oddball but fun combo....Twinks and Knight Divine!  i did twinks on the lid and knight divine on the outer corner and crease

Stila liquid liner in black
MAC Plushlash mascara

MAC lipstick in blankety
MAC dazzleglass in Like Venus


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was keepin' it real today.  I knew I was headed to the MAC counter and I didn't want to pile on a bunch of makeup when I might be trying on makeup, so I powdered my face with Clinique Almost Powder Makeup, swiped on a coat of MAC Plush Lash, dusted on Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'or, and coated my lips with MAC lip conditioner.  I ended up buying Lipglass in Jampacked, so I put it on right away.  Here's what I looked like afterwards:


----------



## MissTiss

ooooooooh, Jampacked is the bomb! I WANT!


----------



## frostedcouture

Your lips look so pretty!! you pull off the deep color so well


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thanks!  Jampacked doesn't actually go on as dark as I imagined.  However, my lips are rather dark-colored naturally, so maybe it's just a matter of perception.  A person with very pale lips might think otherwise.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ok, total improvisation today!!

I tried my newest (MAC) paint pot in Fresco Rose.  I had thought it would be a pretty lowkey rose, but ahem wow it's pretty pink!

So, since I am off today (new job starts Monday!) and I was out shopping with a GF I thought OK we're just gonna go for it with a pink & purple eye!

MAC:
Illegal Cargo and Hepcat on the lids (Hepcat is a bluish/wine color)
Poison pen on the outer corners and up the crease. (PP is a deep greyish purple, a matte2)
A little bit of Dazzlelight e/s on the inner corners
Phone number liner
Zoomlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
Chanel glossimer in Delight (keeping with the purple theme)


----------



## candace117

I worked 20 hrs yesterday and just got home from a full Friday, so I'm bushed, and probably look like death warmed over in the pics...but here's some face stuff for y'all! 
the  first is me being a goof after putting on some  Chanel smoky eye quad.
the other is my 'FOTD', which basically has the old standby Sweetness beauty powder and Lark About pigment. I had a more pinky lip on earlier but wanted to play with the Rapturous mattene with CoC lipglass on top...

As usual...skinfinish duo on the face

and the new Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara!


----------



## ellacoach

^^candace you have such beautiful eyes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ woo hooo, lookin' great, C!!!


----------



## jc2239

candace117 said:


> I worked 20 hrs yesterday and just got home from a full Friday, so I'm bushed, and probably look like death warmed over in the pics...but here's some face stuff for y'all!
> the  first is me being a goof after putting on some  Chanel smoky eye quad.
> the other is my 'FOTD', which basically has the old standby Sweetness beauty powder and Lark About pigment. I had a more pinky lip on earlier but wanted to play with the Rapturous mattene with CoC lipglass on top...
> 
> As usual...skinfinish duo on the face
> 
> and the new Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara!



candace it's so good to see you!!  you look stunning


----------



## frostedcouture

You look very pretty Candace!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I love what you did with CoC and Rapturous, Candace!  Looks so pretty!


----------



## socaltrojan

candace117 said:


> I worked 20 hrs yesterday and just got home from a full Friday, so I'm bushed, and probably look like death warmed over in the pics...but here's some face stuff for y'all!
> the  first is me being a goof after putting on some  Chanel smoky eye quad.
> the other is my 'FOTD', which basically has the old standby Sweetness beauty powder and Lark About pigment. I had a more pinky lip on earlier but wanted to play with the Rapturous mattene with CoC lipglass on top...
> 
> As usual...skinfinish duo on the face
> 
> and the new Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara!



Candace you look great in your pics! 

I could never pull of bright red lips!  That color looks awesome on you!


----------



## jc2239

FOTD from yesterday:

my RAOK buddy sent me some great MAC products, so of course I had to create a look using them--even if I was just taking care of SO who had food poisoning ush:






















*I used:*


Shiseido Hydro-Powder Eyeshadow in Violet Visions as base
MAC's Illegal Cargo (from RAOK buddy) all over eyelid; MAC's Smoke & Diamonds on outer "V"
MAC California Dreamin' (from RAOK buddy) on lips


----------



## Veelyn

CANDACE- Your hair is sooo cute!

JC- Your make up always look so pretty!


----------



## jc2239

awww thanks veelyn


----------



## Pursegrrl

JC, I never would have thought to pair illegal cargo and smoke & diamonds but WOW, I'm inspired and impressed!

S&D just makes everything a lil' bit better!!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## candace117

oh everyone is too sweet...
hahaha I am so tired that I am loopy right now! HAHA! 

So another good combo is Rapturous with Style Minx lipglass from Heatherette over it! It's really nice! 

I saw a thing on stephscloset.com, she put CoC over Bing, it looks amazing.


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> JC, I never would have thought to pair illegal cargo and smoke & diamonds but WOW, I'm inspired and impressed!
> 
> S&D just makes everything a lil' bit better!!
> 
> XXXOO PG



thanks PG!  honestly i haven't been using smoke & diamonds since i bought it so i'm trying to incorporate it into as many looks as possible so that i don't feel guilty about having it


----------



## tmc089

LOVE that look jc!!


----------



## Couture Dreams

my look today.. a la kim kardashian.

i also attempted to "cut a line" or "fake a fold"... not quite what i was going for.. but it turned out alright. whenever i try to get pictures of my eyes..its always quite blurry. any tips on how to get a clear shot. ( i have a sony cybershot 5mp and a nikon coolpix 8mp)

face:
chanel mat lumiere in beige
chanel poudre universelle libre (natural finish loose powder) in naturel

eyes:
mac paint pot in painterly
covergirl e/s champagne
maybelline e/s chai latte
mac e/s print
mac kohl powder liner in feline
shu uemura ultimate expression mascara in black

lips:
mac amplified lipstick in blankety
mac lipglass in florabundance






haha i want her big lips ;[


----------



## Pursefanatic85

JC- California Dreamin is gorgeous on you! Such a beautiful color.

Couturedreams- I really like how you do your eyeliner. Mine never go on smoothly.


----------



## Veelyn

Couture Dreams- You look great!


----------



## jc2239

thanks *pursefanatic*!

*couturedreams* you look hot!!!


----------



## Couture Dreams

haha i realized i look so crazy in my picture!

jc i really like the california dreaming lipstick. shouldve gotten it when i had the chance.. boo.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ CD, that's a smokin' hot sexy look you got there....right on!!  You look great. 

woo hooooooooo!


----------



## peach.

jc, love the mix of colors! Your eyes are amazing! I bet your bf was happy to have you taken care of him while you look smokin!

couture dreams, you're spot on with the Kim look! You look soooo pretty! Whenever I try to create a crease, I look like a freaky clown. You're making me want blankety!


----------



## frostedcouture

everyone looks very pretty )  Couture Dreams~~ I want CG champagne!!  I see it a lot in youtube videos (xteener) and I love the color.  i use those shades all the time.  like vanilla, shroom, femme-fi, etc


----------



## cheburashka

I agree, everyone looks gorgeous. TPFers are all such good looking, fun and nice people !

Couture Dreams, it is so funny !  I was actually doing a Kim inspired look today too. I was going to the admissions seminar to a graduate school I am applying too and wanted a smoldering day look. I watched Kim's videos on her website and then tried to recreate the look but ended up improvising and using matte shadows from BB's palette rather than shimmery. 


I have to say, I check this thread several times a day, it is so much fun to see what everyone's make up looks like.


----------



## jc2239

thanks so much *tmc* and *peach*!  unfortunately i think SO was too delirious to even notice what i looked like that day ush:

*cheburashka *i love seeing everyone's FOTD's too!  it's not only great fun, it inspires me to try out new looks as well


----------



## tmc089

Today is our Connecticut meetup!! I glammed it up a little and did a smokey eye with purples and shimmery dark greys, already took pics and will upload later tonight!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ nice!!  Have a blast at your meetup!!


----------



## Angel1988

I also love this thread, just discovered it. 
So: today's look:

My face: - Guerlain: l'Orchidée: the 'normal' version, not the rich one.







 - Then Chanel: Vitalumière foundation: the fluide in beige clair.





 - Chanel: Gold Fever which is a golden powder, though very subtel, classified as a blush, especially on my cheek bones and a little on the rest of my face: you only see the gold sparkles from very up close.





My eyes: - Chanel mono eye shadow in 'platine' which is a sparkly pretty sheer white new color. I used it under my brow bone, on my mobile eye lid and at the inner corners of my eyes.

- Then a black liquid eye liner with some sparkles (don't know the name, it was a gift of a friend of mine)

- Chanel : the exceptional: mascare in smoky noir, which to me is a true black, but then again, I never see that much of a difference in blacks.





My lips: just some kind of sparkly rosy lip gloss I got as gift too, from some unknown brand.

Nails: Rouge noir from Chanel.

Oh, and I forgot my brows: I just put on a clear brow gel to keep them in place, also from un unknown brand.


----------



## frostedcouture

You love your Chanel!! ) I like the black packaging.  it's pretty kind of like Nars. 

I'm wearing Burts bees chapstick, Nars Napoli l/s, MAC Femme-fi e/s, Woodwinked, tan pigment, Tarte tipsy, NYC brown eyeliner, Max factor volume couture waterproof


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I did something similar to what I did on Thursday:  Clinique Almost Powder Makeup, Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'or, Plush Lash mascara, and Jampacked lipglass.  However, I added a little more "oomph" to the area by applying MAC Technakohl liner in Purple Dash and smudging it a bit.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ooh, very nice!  

I'm going to a housewarming party way way out in the boonies tonight.  I'm either going to do a blue look with my mac cool heat e/s and the Mutiny pigment, or a plummy and black smokey look.


----------



## Veelyn

Couture Dreams said:


> *haha i realized i look so crazy in my picture!*
> 
> jc i really like the california dreaming lipstick. shouldve gotten it when i had the chance.. boo.


 

 No you don't! You look really pretty


----------



## cheburashka

I decided to post my first FOTD too. I have to say, Couture Dreams and her pretty picture really inspired me to be less shy and to post my first one. 


The look is from yesterday, when I went to the admissions seminar to one of the grad schools I am applying too. I was going for the Kim-inspired sexy and smoldering but at the same time neutral and appropriate for day time look.  


Face is - Guerlain concealer and Dior Pure light foundation in 200. 

On my lids I am wearing Cement shadow by Bobbi brown as an all over the lid color. I drew a tiny line using Mac black pencil and then smudged BB's Espresso shadow using Sephora's smudge brush into my lash line. I then blended BB's shadow in Bone in my brow bone as a highlighter. I applied 3 coats of Plush Mascara from Mac but really should have only applied 2 as it came out a bit too spidery for my liking. 







On my cheeks I am wearing my favorite Guerlain bronzer in  blonde. 

I muted out my lips using a tiny bit of foundation  and then applied BB lipstick in Natural Beige. 

Here's the overall product:






Here's a close up with my eyes almost closed:


----------



## frostedcouture

you are very pretty!!  I like the muted liner look.  it looks natural when you open your eyes.


----------



## bnjj

I had no makeup on all day today as I had a facial around noon and didn't bother to put anything on afterwards. Tonight I was experimenting with some of my new pigments.


----------



## Pursegrrl

cheburashka, you are gorgeous!  Great makeup...looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I was going to do a light blue and beige glittery look today with pigments since it's the weekend, but it morphed into something a little deeper, LOL:

MAC:
bare study paint pot
mutiny pigment patted just on the mid lid
Blue Flame patted on the mid and outer lid and up the crease a bit
Contrast in the crease (having fun with my 219 pencil brush - what did I do without it?)
Carbon just on the outer corners and smudged in
Wedge and Lightshade swirled on the upper crease and up to the browbone lightly to blend in the blue line so it wasn't too harsh on the top edge

Chanel pencil liner in Noir. I just did the upper lids because it's warm out and I was going to a party and not wanting it to smudge.

Lancome hypnose mascara.

Sorry this pic is a little blurry and taken at night so you can't really see the true blues...


----------



## Couture Dreams

cheburashka that is suck a kim k. look! i didnt really intend to do a look inspired by her, but when i was done.. i was just like.. snaps, i look like kim k. lol 

Grace: omg! you have to get cg champagne. its such a pretty color. i've been using it since high school. its a great highlight color and really shimmery. lol and i love xteeener on youtube! shes my fave guru!!


----------



## frostedcouture

that's cool!! we watch the same guru   hehe i love her videos and she's very pretty.  I think it's a nice color, I'll get it sometime  Do they sell it at Ulta? or where do you buy it?  I've never purchased CG e/s


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, I was going to do a light blue and beige glittery look today with pigments since it's the weekend, but it morphed into something a little deeper, LOL:
> 
> MAC:
> bare study paint pot
> mutiny pigment patted just on the mid lid
> Blue Flame patted on the mid and outer lid and up the crease a bit
> Contrast in the crease (having fun with my 219 pencil brush - what did I do without it?)
> Carbon just on the outer corners and smudged in
> Wedge and Lightshade swirled on the upper crease and up to the browbone lightly to blend in the blue line so it wasn't too harsh on the top edge
> 
> Chanel pencil liner in Noir. I just did the upper lids because it's warm out and I was going to a party and not wanting it to smudge.
> 
> Lancome hypnose mascara.
> 
> Sorry this pic is a little blurry and taken at night so you can't really see the true blues...


 
Can I just say never mind on this FOTD...trust me it was pretty cool but I drove an hour each way to a housewarming in the boonies and well, eehhhhh, there ya go.  Bad lighting and all...

I am bound and determined to get a fun modern blue e/s look one of these days!


----------



## cheburashka

Pursegrrl said:


> Can I just say never mind on this FOTD...trust me it was pretty cool but I drove an hour each way to a housewarming in the boonies and well, eehhhhh, there ya go.  Bad lighting and all...
> 
> I am bound and determined to get a fun modern blue e/s look one of these days!




Awwwwwwwwwweeeee, I thought your make up looked beautiful. .    I used to wear Hyponose all the time too, I really liked that mascara. 


May I ask how do you like Bare study as a primer ? Does it hold your eyeshadow in place for a long time ?

I am debating whether to get a Mac paint or BB's cream shadow as a primer.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Couture Dreams said:


> my look today.. a la kim kardashian.
> 
> i also attempted to "cut a line" or "fake a fold"... not quite what i was going for.. but it turned out alright. whenever i try to get pictures of my eyes..its always quite blurry. any tips on how to get a clear shot. ( i have a sony cybershot 5mp and a nikon coolpix 8mp)
> 
> face:
> chanel mat lumiere in beige
> chanel poudre universelle libre (natural finish loose powder) in naturel
> 
> eyes:
> mac paint pot in painterly
> covergirl e/s champagne
> maybelline e/s chai latte
> mac e/s print
> mac kohl powder liner in feline
> shu uemura ultimate expression mascara in black
> 
> lips:
> mac amplified lipstick in blankety
> mac lipglass in florabundance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i want her big lips ;[



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

cheburashka said:


> Awwwwwwwwwweeeee, I thought your make up looked beautiful. .   I used to wear Hyponose all the time too, I really liked that mascara.
> 
> 
> May I ask how do you like Bare study as a primer ? Does it hold your eyeshadow in place for a long time ?
> 
> I am debating whether to get a Mac paint or BB's cream shadow as a primer.


 
oh thanks, sweets....I LOVE bare study as a primer and nothing works better with the shimmery base and keeping shadow in place all day.  I like my painterly too but it's matte and doesn't give the same result in how the e/s or pigments look.

I haven't tried the paints yet but I hear great things about them too but a rumor they are being discontinued - ??  Not sure if that is true...


----------



## LouisLady

couture dreams! love your KK look!!!! i love blankety!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, after last night's bust of a post I'm not going to do a pic today...LOL.

It's the weekend and I'm not running any errands so I am pretty much au naturel.  I'm just playing with my everyday minerals and practicing the tap & swirl with the foundations...I love the Fair original glo combined with a touch of the Fair semi-matte.

And...thinking about what my FOTD will be when I start my NEW JOB tomorrow - woo!  Probably another Corporate Smokey look!


----------



## Couture Dreams

LouisLady said:


> couture dreams! love your KK look!!!! i love blankety!




i know its soo pretty!

Grace: you can get it at wal-mart. i dont buy from ulta so i wouldnt know if they have it there.. although i do remember seeing cg e/s on their website, so im sure its in store. i think cg is sold in various drugstores too..


----------



## frostedcouture

Thanks!! I have seen CG products everywhere, but I don't exactly remember e/s.  i have never bought them, so that's probably why I don't notice. ^__^


----------



## Pursegrrl

Day 2 on the new job...I'm sticking with pretty neutral looks for now...

MAC:
Bare study paint pot
Club on the lids
Smoke & Diamonds blended above the crease
Mylar in the inner corners
liner in Smolder
liner in Orpheus on the lower lashes
ZoomLash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Plushglass in Oversexed...a wonderful sheer cranberry


----------



## jc2239

FOTD from yesterday:





*Eyes*:
Body Shop white eyeshadow (came in a trio), MAC Illegal Cargo and Smoke & Diamonds, Max Factor Volume Couture mascara

*Lips:*
MAC lipglass in Cult of Cherry


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> FOTD from yesterday:
> 
> http://abeautyfulsentiment.blogspot.com/2008/08/mac-cult-of-cherry-lipglass-fotd.html
> 
> 
> *Lips:*
> MAC lipglass in Cult of Cherry


 
Vavavavooom! I love Cult of Cherry l/g. I'm so glad I got it!

It looks great on you! It's very wearable for anyone IMO...


----------



## Veelyn

JC- That lipgloss color is awesome


----------



## jc2239

thanks *misstiss *and *veelyn*!  cult of cherry really is so hot yet super wearable!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love those colors!!  You got the MF mascara?? HOw do you like it?  i tossed mine already because it's dry and getting old.  i'm using Zan Zusi that missmustard sent me.  it's great!  after i'm goign to get another MF mascara.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> I love those colors!!  You got the MF mascara?? HOw do you like it?  i tossed mine already because it's dry and getting old.  i'm using Zan Zusi that missmustard sent me.  it's great!  after i'm goign to get another MF mascara.



thanks frosty 

i just got it!  i wasn't planning to, but a fellow-blogger and i are doing joint mascara reviews this coming monday and we settled on this mascara to review   i really like it--it's everything you said it would be!  

i remember you guys mentioning zan zusi mascara--tell me more please   you know i love my mascaras


----------



## cheburashka

Jen, I have to say I've been reading your blog religiously lately, because it is so awesome !  I especially love the make up swatches you do, great job !


 I  just    your blog !


----------



## jc2239

cheburashka said:


> Jen, I have to say I've been reading your blog religiously lately, because it is so awesome !  I especially love the make up swatches you do, great job !
> 
> 
> I  just    your blog !



awww thanks so much--you have no idea how happy it makes me to hear that


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 said:


> thanks frosty
> 
> i just got it!  i wasn't planning to, but a fellow-blogger and i are doing joint mascara reviews this coming monday and we settled on this mascara to review   i really like it--it's everything you said it would be!
> 
> i remember you guys mentioning zan zusi mascara--tell me more please   you know i love my mascaras



Oh cool!! I have to tell you, I love your blog and I bookmarked it on my iphone even   Your mascara reviews are the BOMB.  since you have before/after pics.  it's really nice.  keep up the good blogging work ) 

Ooh Zan Zusi is really cool.  the tube is really fat and the brush is HUGE.  It's a weird shape too.  I like it though, I spend a lot of time layering it on (just like you do) and it gives me very long eyelashes.  not so much with the volume, although a little bit.  It's super light and doesn't feel chunky when you layer it on.  It feels so light you wouldn't think it's waterproof, at least i didn't.  but it is! it holds a curl all day!  so for now, it's what i'm using!!  i love it.  hard to reach lower lashes w/o hitting skin though since the brush is so big


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Oh cool!! I have to tell you, I love your blog and I bookmarked it on my iphone even   Your mascara reviews are the BOMB.  since you have before/after pics.  it's really nice.  keep up the good blogging work )
> 
> Ooh Zan Zusi is really cool.  the tube is really fat and the brush is HUGE.  It's a weird shape too.  I like it though, I spend a lot of time layering it on (just like you do) and it gives me very long eyelashes.  not so much with the volume, although a little bit.  It's super light and doesn't feel chunky when you layer it on.  It feels so light you wouldn't think it's waterproof, at least i didn't.  but it is! it holds a curl all day!  so for now, it's what i'm using!!  i love it.  hard to reach lower lashes w/o hitting skin though since the brush is so big



thanks frosty!!  i always feel like photos with mascara reviews are key, since descriptions don't really do much for me--i'm a very visual person 

the zan zusi sounds great!!  i was googling it lat night after you mentioned it and it's virtually impossible to find though =X  i guess it's a good thing i have a lot of difficulty with larger brushes or i'd be even sadder that i can't find this 

thanks for the great info!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Had fun with black/plum today:

MAC:
bare study paint pot
silver ring e/s on the lid
black tied on the outer lids
nocturnelle to blend out and soften up the crease
crystal avalanche in the inner corners
mac zoomlash mascara

I also used Stila's black liquid eyeliner pen to line just the upper lids and winged it slightly up the outer corners; very crisp and clean look which is what I was going for today.

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC 3D glass in Backlit


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 said:


> thanks frosty!!  i always feel like photos with mascara reviews are key, since descriptions don't really do much for me--i'm a very visual person
> 
> the zan zusi sounds great!!  i was googling it lat night after you mentioned it and it's virtually impossible to find though =X  i guess it's a good thing i have a lot of difficulty with larger brushes or i'd be even sadder that i can't find this
> 
> thanks for the great info!



you're welcome!  i am visual too when it comes to reviews.  I like it very much.  probably will be my only time using it though, since it's only sold in mexico i think.  wonder if the 2000 calorie is good too.. hmm


----------



## Veelyn

Today for me:

Eye Shadow- L'Oreal Mousse light brown and ivory shadow [You can't really tell in the pic, but its just the right amount IRL]
Mascara- Max Factor- This stuff is the shiz!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Today for me:
> 
> Eye Shadow- L'Oreal Mousse light brown and ivory shadow [You can't really tell in the pic, but its just the right amount IRL]
> Mascara- Max Factor- This stuff is the shiz!



omg your lashes look AMAZING!  which max factor mascara are you using?


----------



## jc2239

*EYES:* random Hard Candy palette I got as a gift (just used the blue/green and purple shades); YSL Everlong mascara 

*FACE:* SK-II Air-Touch foundation finished with La Mer Powder and Kevyn Aucoin blush in Liquifuchsia

*LIPS:* MAC Lipstick in Lightly Ripe


----------



## mcb100

jc2239, I LOVE your eye makeup. I love eyeshadow. Anyone know a MAC pigment or shade closest to that? 

Anyways, FOTD: MAC pigment in provence, MAC liquidlast liner in inkspill, Origins mascara in black, Bobbi Brown pink blush, and NARS lipstick in Belle De Jour.


----------



## jc2239

mcb100 said:


> jc2239, I LOVE your eye makeup. I love eyeshadow. Anyone know a MAC pigment or shade closest to that?
> 
> Anyways, FOTD: MAC pigment in provence, MAC liquidlast liner in inkspill, Origins mascara in black, Bobbi Brown pink blush, and NARS lipstick in Belle De Jour.



thanks *mb*!!   off the top of my head the only MAC shadows coming to me are warm chill and gulf stream (from the cool heat collection).  if you can get ahold of it, i think warm chill would be most similar.  but i'm pretty sure mac makes other shadows that are very similar!  




warm chill and gulf stream are the second and third shadows in the top row

your FOTD sounds pretty!  i love provence and that nars lippie!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> omg your lashes look AMAZING! which max factor mascara are you using?


 
Uuuuum. I'm not sure the exact name, I will check as soon as I get home and let you know!  This online thing called BzzAgent sends my mom stuff to try out and they sent that, a blush set, a brush, and lipstick 2 weeks ago  [Needless to say, I stole everything, LMAO!]


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> *EYES:* random Hard Candy palette I got as a gift (just used the blue/green and purple shades); YSL Everlong mascara
> 
> *FACE:* SK-II Air-Touch foundation finished with La Mer Powder and Kevyn Aucoin blush in Liquifuchsia
> 
> *LIPS:* MAC Lipstick in Lightly Ripe


 
NO, YOU'RE make up looks AMAZING. I don't have the skills or the patience to do that, but it looks sooo good!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Uuuuum. I'm not sure the exact name, I will check as soon as I get home and let you know!  This online thing called BzzAgent sends my mom stuff to try out and they sent that, a blush set, a brush, and lipstick 2 weeks ago  [Needless to say, I stole everything, LMAO!]



oooh that sounds like fun!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> NO, YOU'RE make up looks AMAZING. I don't have the skills or the patience to do that, but it looks sooo good!



awww thanks veelyn!!  i promise that you can do this--it literally took all of 2 1/2 minutes 

i slapped on the inner green shade all over the lid except the very outer corners, put the purple on the outer edges and blended in, then applied mascara like a madwoman!   i'm not a patient person at all so spending a long time on makeup is out of the question for me!


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC plush lash--Revlon ColorStay liquid liner--NYC white eyeliner--NYC brown eyeliner
Laura mercier tinted moisturizer--Cargo blush--MAC Vanilla pigment


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ever have one of those days when nothing goes right getting ready for work?  Today was one of those days, right down to the eye shadows.

I did bare study paint pot and decided on a whim to put Expensive Pink all over my eyelid.

Never again.  It's great as an accent/blendin color in the crease and upward when I have a darker shade on the lid but not on its own.  I immediately looked like I had bad allergies, LOL.

Smoke & Diamonds to the rescue!!!  I put it on the inner corners with an angled MAC brush (love the 275) and swept it inward over the expensive pink.  Whew!  It completely softened the look and actually ended up pretty decent!

Stila black liquid eyeliner and Lancome hypnose mascara to finish it off.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I did absolutely nothing to my face today (took my son to get his haircut, school orientation, my haircut, eat)  with all that going on i was too lazy to do it:shame: *until *i came home & was bored. So i tried another look w/ the tempting quad, borrowed the look from:
http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/mac-tutorial-tempting-quad-cult-of-cherry/

it turned out really nice. so...
*Eyes: UDPP, Tempting quad, benefit boi-ing
Lips: Chanel Party Red Aqualumiere gloss, & big bang glossimer*


----------



## kristabelle33

MAC paintery paint pot, Bobbi Brown matte shadows in Shell and Cocoa, MAC Tea Time pigment, MAC vanilla pigment, MAC  Raven eyeliner, Smashbox Bionic eye mascara, MAC Gleeful blush, with MAC msf in pink flush (love this!!), MAC Currant lipliner, MAC Eclipse lipstick with Beaux lipglass - whew!!!  It was a lot of stuff, but the look was awesome!!  I plan to do it again tomorrow!!

p.s.  love makeupgeek.com!!!!!!  She's awesome.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, it's me again, LOL:  fun weekend experimenting and going to an outdoor fair in the sun all day:

MAC:
painterly paint pot
Parfait Amour e/s (super pretty purple!)
Fig 1 e/s in the outer corners
Carbon e/s swirled up into the crease
Smolder eyeliner
zoomlash mascara

I also wore mac lipstick in Russe and Lustreglass in Luminary on top for a sheer and fun look.  I put my tendertones balm in tread gently in my bag for touch ups - love it!


----------



## candace117

Hope you had fun at the fair!


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> Hope you had fun at the fair!


 
Evergreen State Fair in Monroe...yee haw!   
Oh and when you pig out on fair food it doesn't count, right? 


So.....more fun today as I got that Bourjois shimmershine liquid e/s in Blanc Chrome and played with it today...I don't like the finish as much as the MAC paint pots but it's super fun and shimmery...this one had a touch of pink in it, so after it dried I added:

MAC Da Bling e/s on the lids
MAC Poison Pen e/s on the outer corners
MAC Mylar e/s on the inner corners
MAC Prunella eye liner
Lancome Hypnose mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, another pic!  I got inspired to try out my substitute Spiced Chocolate look with my other MAC e/s while I'm awaiting my order...

Yikes this got intense!
MAC:
painterly paint pot
Wedge on the lid as a neutral base
Espresso on midlid and out to the corner
Beauty Marked on the outer V (wow this is much blacker than expected, or at least it is layered over browns)
Brun and Twinks to kinda soften it up, and mylar on the inner corner

Stila black liquid liner (I can see where it skipped a bit in the pic, ha!)
MAC Plushlash mascara

This pic really shows where I'm doing OK and where I need to practice!  I can see how the e/s isn't 100% blended on the outer corners...it skips a bit.  Ladies, this is why I keep hounding everyone to NOT pull your eyelids when you put on makeup.  Your skin isn't quite as taut as when you are in your teens/20s, hee hee.

Anyway, this is a little too intense for work, but fun to try!!!


----------



## glammm

^if you want to look at fabulous tutorials then you really should head over to Specktra, the girls there have such amazing FOTD's and makeup tutorials!

and  yes, beauty marked is a dark color when applied for me too, and I am a NC 40


also, do you use highlight colors on the brow bone or do you prefer to have them bare?


----------



## Pursegrrl

glammm said:


> ^if you want to look at fabulous tutorials then you really should head over to Specktra, the girls there have such amazing FOTD's and makeup tutorials!
> 
> and yes, beauty marked is a dark color when applied for me too, and I am a NC 40
> 
> 
> also, do you use highlight colors on the brow bone or do you prefer to have them bare?


 
Thanks, glammm I will check those out!  I LOVE the tuts...learning so much!!

I prefer to have my brow bone bare.  I've seen a lot of tuts where they put shimmer or matte shadows all the way up to the brow and that just looks silly on me.  

In my FOTD pic above, I have my regular foundation and a dusting of loose powder over my entire lid up to the brow, but no shadow above the upper crease except for a touch of Lightshade to blur the dark brown upper edge, in a very narrow strip.

So, keeping the upper area bare but with the foundation/loose powder over it is still a finished look for me, but not overly shimmery or overly "done."


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> oooh that sounds like fun!


 
Okkkkk. Sorry I haven't been on all weekend to tell you! Its Max Factor "Volume Couture"


----------



## PrincessMe

ohh i love your last look, Purse~Hot!!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Okkkkk. Sorry I haven't been on all weekend to tell you! Its Max Factor "Volume Couture"


 
no problem *veelyn* thanks so much for letting me know!  it's kinda funny cuz i just reviewed this today!!


----------



## Veelyn

^Oh really! Haha! Yea, its the shiz


----------



## peach.

Veelyn said:


> ^Oh really! Haha! Yea, its the shiz



I must be doing something wrong because I can't get it to work for me! It actually makes my lashes face DOWNWARD! I've been using it for my bottom lashes, though, and it's aweeeesome.


----------



## frostedcouture

DUDE I had no idea other ppl here used the MF volume couture.  LOVE it.  
the waterproof one holds my curl all day and it plumps up my lashes a lot. you read those ads that say 400% thicker lashes.  this totally gives me at least 400%.

eta~~wow when did I say dude..


----------



## peach.

Frosty, it gives me 400%, but 400% lashes that face DOWN! I always use waterproof but I might have picked up non-waterproof by accident -- I can't tell by the tube whether it is! I don't notice any smudging, though, and I love that it doesn't clump on my lower lashes. Maybe I'll try it on my upper lashes again!


----------



## Pursegrrl

.


----------



## Pursegrrl

PrincessMe said:


> ohh i love your last look, Purse~Hot!!


 
awww, thanks sweetie...if you mean my OMG-Beauty-Marked-is-Intense FOTD, LOL.  I do like it - it just took some getting used to.  I wore my black thick rimmed glasses out running errands today to match the intensity, hehehehe.


----------



## frostedcouture

peach. said:


> Frosty, it gives me 400%, but 400% lashes that face DOWN! I always use waterproof but I might have picked up non-waterproof by accident -- I can't tell by the tube whether it is! I don't notice any smudging, though, and I love that it doesn't clump on my lower lashes. Maybe I'll try it on my upper lashes again!



hmm.  my tubes are black, with a blue ring under the wand.  does yours have that or is it silver?  blue is waterproof


----------



## peach.

It's silver. I may need to go get the wp one because I'm stubborn and want this to work. I feel like a lot of mascaras that work like magic for others look like CRAP on me! Plushlash weighed down my lashes, and now this!


----------



## frostedcouture

If you get waterproof (bright blue) your lashes will stay curled all day, promise ^__^  my lashes point down naturally and they are so pretty with this mascara!


----------



## peach.

Thanks . I can't remember the last time I got non-waterproof. Oops. My lashes are weird and naturally curl upwards on the outer corners, but face down along the inner corners.


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooh you should get the mini shu uemura curler for the inner corners.  good luck!


----------



## peach.

frostedcouture said:


> Ooh you should get the mini shu uemura curler for the inner corners.  good luck!



I missed it when they were giving it away from free with any purchase! I don't really have a problem curling my lashes, but naturally, they seem to go in all directions with a mind of their own. I love my Shiseido curler!


----------



## Veelyn

peach. said:


> I must be doing something wrong because I can't get it to work for me! It actually makes my lashes face DOWNWARD! I've been using it for my bottom lashes, though, and it's aweeeesome.


 
My eyelashes are like a mile long to begin with.. but did you try a curler and heat it up?

ETA: What you can also do..when my eyelashes aren't acting right.. I just smooth them out with water..dry them off in a long stroke..then curl and apply mascara. HTH


----------



## MissTiss

I wish I could find MaxFactor. My CVS and my Walgreens don't even carry the brand, the jerks!

MY Go-To FOTD:
MUFE HD Foundation (118) ( I'm in love with this)
Px Flawless Skin Pressed Powder
UDPP
MAC Femme Fi e/s
MAC Time & Space e/s
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
MAC Dipdown Fluidline
Maybelline Colossal Mascara
MAC X-Rocks Blush
MAC Pop Circle Lipstick (blotted on)


----------



## socaltrojan

I am wearing Chanel today.

Face:  	TEINT INNOCENCE NATURALLY LUMINOUS FLUID MAKEUP SPF 12

Eyes: Chanel Exceptionnel Collection: All four colors of the quad and the eye liner duo in the sparkly and matte black for a subtle daytime smoky eye look

Lips: Neutral Lip MAC Pink Grapefruit


----------



## frostedcouture

omg socal~you look gorgeous.  I love your lashes and that smokey look (:  pink grapefruit is love!!!


----------



## Cheryl

I love that gloss too.... so pretty!!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

omG i LOVE THIS


----------



## claireZk

Socal- GORGEOUS!


----------



## MissTiss

PrincessMe said:


> omG i LOVE THIS


 
Me too! Socal, your look is freakin AWESOME!! 

Post more FOTD's please.


----------



## PrincessMe

Socal, how did you create the brown look with the black & white colors?im just going nuts trying to make mine look like yours


----------



## Pursegrrl

socaltrojan said:


> I am wearing Chanel today.
> 
> Face:     TEINT INNOCENCE NATURALLY LUMINOUS FLUID MAKEUP SPF 12
> 
> Eyes: Chanel Exceptionnel Collection: All four colors of the quad and the eye liner duo in the sparkly and matte black for a subtle daytime smoky eye look
> 
> Lips: Neutral Lip MAC Pink Grapefruit


 
wow!!  absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Here's one of my corporate smokey looks...

MAC bare study paint pot
MAC Club e/s on the lid
MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s on the upper edge and on the outer corners
MAC eyeliner in Smolder top and bottom lids
MAC zoomlash mascara

This is going to be one of those (hopefully) goofproof looks I can do when I am in an extra rush in the a.m. and don't have an extra few minutes to blend everything just so.  This look didn't smudge after a 10 hour workday...love that!  Sorry it's blurry...


----------



## Veelyn

This is amazing!  Very nice job!


----------



## Veelyn

Purse- Love the colors!!!


----------



## peach.

socaltrojan, I already posted in the Chanel thread, but your eyes look amazing! Awesome application skills!



Veelyn said:


> My eyelashes are like a mile long to begin with.. but did you try a curler and heat it up?
> 
> ETA: What you can also do..when my eyelashes aren't acting right.. I just smooth them out with water..dry them off in a long stroke..then curl and apply mascara. HTH



Thanks! I was just bummed out because no other mascara has made my lashes fall DOWNWARD! I have a heated curler, so I'll try that with the stubborn mascara. I don't know why I didn't even think about that!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here's what I did for today.  I am wearing the usual Clinique foundation, Bourjois blush, and MAC Plush Lash.  I did my whole lid and crease with MAC Smoke & Diamonds, and I lined my eyes with Technakohl liner in Greyprint.  I wanted to keep my eye fairly simple.  On my lips, I am wearing a MAC Pro LongWear from the Lustre Twins Collection.  This one is Red Flame/Orange Flicker.  I am also wearing my new Coach Abstract Oblong Scarf as a headband.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> Purse- Love the colors!!!


 
thanks, V!  As I've mentioned before, posting these pics has helped me immensely with seeing how my makeup looks compared with how *I* think my makeup looks and all of your feedback too.  

Meaning, I keep learning and learning...and loving that!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

*Socal:  Absolutely gorgeous!*


----------



## socaltrojan

Thanks everyone for your compliments!  :shame:  You all are too sweet! 

PrincessMe also posted in the exceptionnel thread asking how to get this look using the Chanel quad.

I posted the step by step directions to follow to get the smoky eye look in my pics in that thread in case any one is interested.

I hope it helps!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thank you so much socal  your tut is amazing!!! I cant wait to try it!


----------



## Veelyn

Pursegrrl said:


> *thanks, V!* As I've mentioned before, posting these pics has helped me immensely with seeing how my makeup looks compared with how *I* think my makeup looks and all of your feedback too.
> 
> *Meaning, I keep learning and learning...and loving that!!*


 
You're welcome. And I totally understand!


----------



## jc2239

*socal* i know i posted this in the other thread but you look ridiculously hot!! seriously, that's stunning 

and *armcandy* you know i love smoke & diamonds, especially on you!


----------



## MissTiss

Shopped my Stash (thanks Specktra!):

MUFE HD Foundation used as concealer only.
MAC Sweet As Cocoa Blush applied with a 187
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
MAC Dreammaker e/s inner corners
MAC Bronze e/s outter corners
MAC Glamour Check e/s blended into the crease
MAC Solar White to highlight
MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in 6L (Black Purple)
Maybelline Colossal Mascara
MAC Sock Hop l/g


I'm so proud. I used three things I've either never used before, or used once.  

It turned out well. It's a really nice brown smokey eye for work.


----------



## Sternchen

Eyes:

Rimmel's Baby Pink (I can hardly see this stuff...really shows that it's cheap)
MAC Shale
Chanel Inimitable

Lips:

MAC Lusterglass Wonderstruck


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Will have to post a pic tonight when I get home, but today's face is:

Face:
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
UDPP
MAC Studio Fix powder
NARS Orgasm Blush

Eyes:
MAC Ricepaper, Goldmine, and Mink & Sable shadows
MAC Orpheus liner
Diorshow Blackout mascara

Lips:
MAC Subculture pencil
MAC Viva Glam V lipstick
NARS Orgasm lipgloss


----------



## jc2239

^^ can't wait to see this, it sounds pretty!


----------



## socaltrojan

jc2239 said:


> *socal* i know i posted this in the other thread but you look ridiculously hot!! seriously, that's stunning



Thanks JC!  You are too sweet!  You are a total hottie yourself!  

Seriously I credit you with starting my mascara addiction!  I got exceptionnel, dior iconic, lancome oscillation, all in the past month HAHA!  I was going to get the Chanel, but the Dior and Lancome was all you and rbaby!   Such enablers! 

I think I will be buying some more Chanel makeup in a couple weeks and will mess around with more makeup.  I seriously love my counter manager!  He sent me the nicest card in the mail to thank me for purchasing and that he hopes I enjoy my goodies and to call him any time.  What a doll!  I have purchased so much stuff from practically every counter and have never gotten a card in the mail before, so I thought that was pretty sweet of him.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

nothing much as I was just wanting to feel a little bit girly today, I haven't worn make-up all this week--too tired--son just started kindergarten this past Tuesday. So NOT used to waking up this early

*Monistat chaffing gel
clinique loose powder
rollickin paint pot
heatherette trio 1
feline eyeliner
covergirl lastblast mascara*

that's it, nothing else.


----------



## claireZk

*ArmCandy-* that Red Flame lipstick looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

A little more shimmer today!!

MAC:
Bare Study Paint Pot
Pandamonium e/s on the lids
Crystal Avalanche e/s on the inner corners
Illegal Cargo e/s on the crease to soften the Pandamonium line
Phone Number eye liner upper and lower
Zoomlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
Chanel glossimer in Delight

OK...duh...I finally figured out that you can apply the MAC paint pots with a brush!!  This makes SUCH a difference getting a good, clean base.  I've been using my finger for the Paint Pots and it's resulted in a lot of "skipping" where I think I've got the full lid covered but the shadows then grab onto the skipped parts and it looks awful!  My eyelids are in good shape but not as taut as some of the younger ones here, LOL.  

So...I use the MAC 217 brush for paint pots which is perfect at getting a good, thorough base...love it!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> A little more shimmer today!!
> 
> MAC:
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Pandamonium e/s on the lids
> Crystal Avalanche e/s on the inner corners
> Illegal Cargo e/s on the crease to soften the Pandamonium line
> Phone Number eye liner upper and lower
> Zoomlash mascara
> 
> NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
> Chanel glossimer in Delight
> 
> OK...duh...I finally figured out that you can apply the MAC paint pots with a brush!! This makes SUCH a difference getting a good, clean base. I've been using my finger for the Paint Pots and it's resulted in a lot of "skipping" where I think I've got the full lid covered but the shadows then grab onto the skipped parts and it looks awful! My eyelids are in good shape but not as taut as some of the younger ones here, LOL.
> 
> So...I use the MAC 217 brush for paint pots which is perfect at getting a good, thorough base...love it!!!


 
...and again with a shot of the eyes...please excuse me being a little shiny as it was end of day and a little warm, LOL:


----------



## PrincessMe

Pursegrrl said:


> OK...duh...I finally figured out that you can apply the MAC paint pots with a brush!! This makes SUCH a difference getting a good, clean base. I've been using my finger for the Paint Pots and it's resulted in a lot of "skipping" where I think I've got the full lid covered but the shadows then grab onto the skipped parts and it looks awful! My eyelids are in good shape but not as taut as some of the younger ones here, LOL.
> 
> So...I use the MAC 217 brush for paint pots which is perfect at getting a good, thorough base...love it!!!


 I saw KK's MUA do this in his video, I have to try that


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ the difference is Night and Day...and I'm still practicing!


----------



## jc2239

socaltrojan said:


> Thanks JC!  You are too sweet!  You are a total hottie yourself!
> 
> Seriously I credit you with starting my mascara addiction!  I got exceptionnel, dior iconic, lancome oscillation, all in the past month HAHA!  I was going to get the Chanel, but the Dior and Lancome was all you and rbaby!   Such enablers!
> 
> I think I will be buying some more Chanel makeup in a couple weeks and will mess around with more makeup.  I seriously love my counter manager!  He sent me the nicest card in the mail to thank me for purchasing and that he hopes I enjoy my goodies and to call him any time.  What a doll!  I have purchased so much stuff from practically every counter and have never gotten a card in the mail before, so I thought that was pretty sweet of him.



awww thanks socal!  i'm always happy to share my addiction with others 

the only department store i ever get thank you cards from is bergdorf.  i feel like all the other department stores in my area could learn a lesson from the SA's there!


----------



## Sternchen

Face:

IsaDora Mineral Powder Foundation.  The brush that comes with this sucks!  Tomorrow I'll use the powder brush from the MAC Brush set Candace sent me
Artdeco Eyeshadow Primer.  This stuff works great!

Eyes:

Rimmel Baby Pink
MAC Sunset B.
LashBlast Mascara

Lips:

Nothing yet


----------



## itsnicole

- La Mer Creme Foundation
- La Mer Loose Powder in Translucent

- MAC Bare Study Paint Pot
- MAC Retrospeck (inner lid)
- MAC Patina (middle of lid)
- MAC Woodwinked (middle of lid... over patina)
- MAC Satin Taupe (crease and outer v)
- MAC Vanilla Pigment (to highlight brow bone)
- Dior Iconic Mascara
- MAC Kohl Power in Feline

- YSL Rouge Volupte #8
- MAC Flusterose Lustreglass


----------



## MissTiss

No Foundation or concealer today.   Actually, I don't look that bad...lol. 

MAC Bare Canvas Paint
MAC Claire De Lune e/s
MAC Trax e/s
MUFE 6L Aqua Eyes Liner
Px False Eyelashes Mascara
MAC Gentle Mineralize Blush 
MAC Viva Glam VI SE Gloss


----------



## itsnicole

MissTiss said:


> No Foundation or concealer today.   Actually, I don't look that bad...lol.
> 
> MAC Bare Canvas Paint
> MAC Claire De Lune e/s
> MAC Trax e/s
> MUFE 6L Aqua Eyes Liner
> Px False Eyelashes Mascara
> MAC Gentle Mineralize Blush
> * MAC Viva Glam VI SE Gloss*



This is one of my favorites!


----------



## MissTiss

itsnicole said:


> This is one of my favorites!


 

Mine too. It was actually my first ever MAC gloss if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I haven't been wearing foundation or anything recently & my face is loving it!

UDPP
Mac Tempting Quad
Covergirl Lashblast Mascara
Nars Orgasm Blush (Just got it in the mail today & it's my fav., It looks fantastic on me)
Mac Tenderdusk Beauty Powder
Mac Cherry Blossom L/G


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

heres my fotd
face;
neutrogena liquid foundation
bare minerals medium beige on top ^

eyes;
sonia kasuk quad beige
with MAC vanilla
MAC all that glitters
Neutrogena healthy volume mascara
clinique brown eyeliner

loves it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm getting better with the MUFE high def foundation...this one is likely going to be my backup HG as it looks like MUFE Liquid Lift is going bye bye (it's now only online at Sephora; you used to be able to purchase in the store too).

MAC...pigment day today!
Bare Study paint pot applied with the 217 brush (dang I love this brush!)
Jardin Aires pigment on inner corners
Tan pigment on the lid and just past the crease
Black Ore (from solar bits collection) on the outer corners
Orpheus eyeliner (from Starflash collection...great bronzey/black liner)
Zoomlash mascara

....and, a touch of Gentle mineralize blush (MAC)...starting to get back into blush again...

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## lesparkley

long time no see, ladies.  =]

so i definitely don't need any more eyeshadow but *socal's* eye makeup makes me want to buy the chanel palette...so many products so little money (i'm sure that's everyone's adage)!

i went for a sweet and natural look today.  nothing on my face, clear gloss on my lips (which you can't see in the picture), sana pencil eyeliner smudged into my lash line, chanel's liquid liner on my lids, and dior's diorshow iconic (my new favorite mascara addiction!) on my top lashes only.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Here is a picture of my normal eye makeup
neutrogena mascara
MUFE Diamond Brown shadow on lid
MAC all that glitters on crease
MAC vanilla as highlighter

anyone like?
I try to put eyeliner on the bottom and it looks goth on me kwis?
so yeah, no bottom eyeliner for me


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Great looks, T0te and LS!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, in some light my FOTD looks pretty good and in others it looks like an F-up OTD, LOL!!

I went for a funky pink and black look using some of my newer cool MAC:
Fresco Rose paint pot
Da Bling e/s
Fig 1 e/s in the outer lid/outer V
a touch of Carbon on the outermost corner
Blacktrack Fluidline liner applied with my cool new 209 brush

OK, at some angles I look great and in some others my eyes look like I got punched or have bad allergies, LOL. I think the problem, honestly (well one at least) is the Fresco Rose pp. It's just too dang bright pink, so Da Bling really does pop and it's just too bubblegummy of a look IMO. So, next time I will try Da Bling or other pinks over my Bare Study pp instead. Any thoughts on this???

and...not to sound like a whiney baby, I wasn't blown away by the Fluidline, sorry guys.  I'm going to keep trying it...it just didn't wow me the first time out.  Maybe it'll grow on me. 

Gentle mineralize blush
NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel glossimer in Delight


----------



## bnjj

Face
-moisturizer and primer
-Nars Orgasm blush

Eyes
- MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack (love, love, love this stuff)
- Face atelier pigment in Gold Dust
- Face atelier pigment in Burnt Copper
- MAC pigment in Teal
- Lashblast Mascara in Very Black

Lips
- Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss in Pink Afterglow


----------



## Pursegrrl

bnjj said:


> Face
> -moisturizer and primer
> -Nars Orgasm blush
> 
> Eyes
> - MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack (love, love, love this stuff)
> - Face atelier pigment in Gold Dust
> - Face atelier pigment in Burnt Copper
> - MAC pigment in Teal
> - *Lashblast Mascara in Very Black*
> 
> Lips
> - Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss in Pink Afterglow


 
bnjj, any thoughts on the lashblast....how does it compare to other mascaras for you, ooc?


----------



## bnjj

I like it quite a bit.  My lashes curl naturally so I don't have straight lashes to contend with and I find that this mascara gives me good length and fullness.  However, I think my two all time favourite mascaras are Maybeline's Great Lash (pink and green) as it makes my lashes super long and Loreal's Voluminous.


----------



## illinirdhd

PG - I'm not blown away by fluidline either. It's ok but I love Bobbi Brown more. Today I put on Blacktrack fluidline with my BB liner brush & liked it better that way.  The BB ultra fine liner brush gives me a wider line than the thin brush I was using for fluidline. I may break down and buy another BB brush.... Ban? What ban?


----------



## Pursegrrl

bnjj said:


> I like it quite a bit. My lashes curl naturally so I don't have straight lashes to contend with and I find that this mascara gives me good length and fullness. However, I think my two all time favourite mascaras are Maybeline's Great Lash (pink and green) as it makes my lashes super long and Loreal's Voluminous.


 
Cool, I may check it out.  I'm like you in that my lashes curl naturally...


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> PG - I'm not blown away by fluidline either. It's ok but I love Bobbi Brown more. Today I put on Blacktrack fluidline with my BB liner brush & liked it better that way. The BB ultra fine liner brush gives me a wider line than the thin brush I was using for fluidline. I may break down and buy another BB brush.... Ban? What ban?


 
Huh...is there a Ban going on around here (LMAO)??  I don't know...I am happy with my mac eyeliner pencils, Chanel too and the Stila liquid eyeliner pencil which is great but dries up a little too quickly IMO.  I don't regret getting fluidline but I have yet to be impressed.

Which BB brush did you use for fluidline?


----------



## socaltrojan

lesparkley said:


> long time no see, ladies.  =]
> 
> so i definitely don't need any more eyeshadow but *socal's* eye makeup makes me want to buy the chanel palette...so many products so little money (i'm sure that's everyone's adage)!



From one Trojan to another, you know you can never have too many eye shadows!  

Come on girl, you know you need the Chanel smoky eye palette and the liner duo LOL!   

They are soo worth it!


----------



## jc2239

^^i won't be spoiling any surprises since i know my RAOK buddy already got her gift--but i got rbaby the liner duo!   it really is gorgeous!


----------



## socaltrojan

jc2239 said:


> ^^i won't be spoiling any surprises since i know my RAOK buddy already got her gift--but i got rbaby the liner duo!   it really is gorgeous!



OMG!  Has she posted her package yet?  Did I miss the pics? 

She is one lucky lady to have you for a buddy!  I love the liner duo!

What an awesome gift from a rockin buddy!


----------



## jc2239

socaltrojan said:


> OMG!  Has she posted her package yet?  Did I miss the pics?
> 
> She is one lucky lady to have you for a buddy!  I love the liner duo!
> 
> What an awesome gift from a rockin buddy!



lol not yet but my tracking says it was delivered today so i'm sure they'll be up soon!  unless some nasty neighbor snatched the package in which case !!  

lol but in all seriousness i hope it arrived safely and that she likes it!  it wasn't on her list but i figured who doesn't love classic chanel?


----------



## socaltrojan

jc2239 said:


> lol not yet but my tracking says it was delivered today so i'm sure they'll be up soon!  unless some nasty neighbor snatched the package in which case !!
> 
> lol but in all seriousness i hope it arrived safely and that she likes it!  it wasn't on her list but i figured who doesn't love classic chanel?



Eeek I can't wait to see pics of her package!!  You have me all excited!

I am sure she will LOVE it!!! I know for a fact that she is a Chanel fan! 

BTW I entered your contest to win Smoke & Diamonds!  HAHA!


----------



## jc2239

socaltrojan said:


> Eeek I can't wait to see pics of her package!!  You have me all excited!
> 
> I am sure she will LOVE it!!! I know for a fact that she is a Chanel fan!
> 
> BTW I entered your contest to win Smoke & Diamonds!  HAHA!



LOL i just saw that you did socal!  you actually missed the deadline by like a half hour (at least on my coast lol ) but i'll let it slide this time


----------



## socaltrojan

jc2239 said:


> LOL i just saw that you did socal!  you actually missed the deadline by like a half hour (at least on my coast lol ) but i'll let it slide this time



Oh oops!  I totally thought I made it under by a couple of hours.  ush: Sigh I always forget about east coast time being so ahead.  

It always screws me up, especially on online orders where sales end at 12 est.

I always forget and end up missing some great deals.  

All promotions and sales should just go by pacific time HAHA so people like me can order later!


----------



## grammyr

My face almost never changes- Jane Iredale soft brown eyeshadow, black/brown liner pencil, pink blush and curled eyelashes ( wear glasses at work and mascara hits the lens and drives me nuts).  The only change I might make is t change eyeshadow to gray and use a black liner.


----------



## Pursegrrl

socaltrojan said:


> Oh oops! I totally thought I made it under by a couple of hours. ush: Sigh I always forget about east coast time being so ahead.
> 
> It always screws me up, especially on online orders where sales end at 12 est.
> 
> I always forget and end up missing some great deals.
> 
> *All promotions and sales should just go by pacific time HAHA so people like me can order later!*


 
yyyeah,  WEST COAST, baby!


----------



## jc2239

socaltrojan said:


> Oh oops!  I totally thought I made it under by a couple of hours.  ush: Sigh I always forget about east coast time being so ahead.
> 
> It always screws me up, especially on online orders where sales end at 12 est.
> 
> I always forget and end up missing some great deals.
> 
> All promotions and sales should just go by pacific time HAHA so people like me can order later!



lol it's okay socal!  but you should check out the blog 

onto my FOTD--this look never made it out of the house because i had a specific purpose for doing it and then it came off a few hours later, but here it is nonetheless!


----------



## socaltrojan

jc2239 said:


> lol it's okay socal!  but you should check out the blog
> 
> onto my FOTD--this look never made it out of the house because i had a specific purpose for doing it and then it came off a few hours later, but here it is nonetheless!



OMG!!!  I just checked!  I can't believe I WON Smoke & Diamonds!!!  

I can't believe my guess 21 was exactly the right number !!!

Thanks so much Jen!!!  I am so excited!!! 



I can't wait to try it!!!

Now that I have all the excitement contained, let me ask you about your eyes!  

What colors did you use to do them!  It is so colorful!  It looks so great on you!  I am so boring!  I always tend to stick to neutral colors, but you make me want to branch out!  That teal color is so pretty with the pink!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Huh...is there a Ban going on around here (LMAO)?? I don't know...I am happy with my mac eyeliner pencils, Chanel too and the Stila liquid eyeliner pencil which is great but dries up a little too quickly IMO. I don't regret getting fluidline but I have yet to be impressed.
> 
> Which BB brush did you use for fluidline?


 
Dudes. Fluidline is great. Don't use that stinkin' 209 brush they say to use. Use a 266! It's the bizzomb!!

Also love Dipdown more than Blacktrack. It's not as severe.  Keep practicing -- I hated it when I got it. Until I mastered the art...a good brush is key. 

Yes, there is an itty bitty beauty ban going on... where ya been?


----------



## MissTiss

socaltrojan said:


> OMG!!! I just checked! I can't believe I WON Smoke & Diamonds!!!
> 
> I can't believe my guess 21 was exactly the right number !!!
> 
> Thanks so much Jen!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try it!!!
> 
> Now that I have all the excitement contained, let me ask you about your eyes!
> 
> What colors did you use to do them! It is so colorful! It looks so great on you! I am so boring! I always tend to stick to neutral colors, but you make me want to branch out! That teal color is so pretty with the pink!


 
Congrats on the Win, Socal. Smoke & Diamonds is so pretty. My Dillard's Macy's has all the Starflash colors except S&D. It was gone in a flash. 

LOL. I made a pun.


----------



## MissTiss

My FOTD:
MUFE HD Foundation applied as concealer on trouble spots.
Px Flawless Skin Pressed Powder
MAC Gleeful Blush
MAC Rich & Ripe Lipgloss
MUFE Aqua Eyes brown eyeliner
Px False Eyelashes Mascara


----------



## jc2239

socaltrojan said:


> OMG!!!  I just checked!  I can't believe I WON Smoke & Diamonds!!!
> 
> I can't believe my guess 21 was exactly the right number !!!
> 
> Thanks so much Jen!!!  I am so excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try it!!!
> 
> Now that I have all the excitement contained, let me ask you about your eyes!
> 
> What colors did you use to do them!  It is so colorful!  It looks so great on you!  I am so boring!  I always tend to stick to neutral colors, but you make me want to branch out!  That teal color is so pretty with the pink!



congrats again socal!  i always love seeing a fellow TPFer win! 

i can't believe i totally forgot to list what i used on my eyes!  thanks for reminding me.  i used:



MAC pigment in Vanilla to highlight the corners of my eyes
MAC Fuchsia pigment for the inner third of my eye
MAC Mutiny pigment on the outer 2/3 of my eye
NARS Night Breed eyeshadow on the outer V and into my "crease" (which I don't have )
and i topped it all off with some exceptionnel de chanel!  all the pigments were applied wet so that they would be more vibrant


----------



## msbird

Clinique All About Eyes Concealer - 02
Benefit Eye Bright as an eye primer
Mac Powerpoint liner in Permaplum
Nars Eyeshadow in Night Star
stila Convertible Color in Rose
MAC Red Enriched Creamstick Liner
MAC  Lipgelee Glided Kiss
Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral spf 30

Oh and Chanel Kaleidoscope Nail Color


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Monistat
Moistureblend Foundation
Nars Orgasm Blush
Tenderdusk Beauty Powder
Beige-ing shadestick
Blondes Gold Pigment
Tan Pigment
Claire de Lune e/s
Lashblast mascara
Smashbox o-gloss ()

Not too bad. I tried using the 188 to apply my foundation, so far its so-so. My hair wasn't working out the way I wanted & through off the whole look. Oh well


----------



## candypants1100

jc2239 said:


> lol it's okay socal!  but you should check out the blog
> 
> onto my FOTD--this look never made it out of the house because i had a specific purpose for doing it and then it came off a few hours later, but here it is nonetheless!



LOVE this look!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Dudes. Fluidline is great. Don't use that stinkin' 209 brush they say to use. Use a 266! It's the bizzomb!!
> 
> Also love Dipdown more than Blacktrack. It's not as severe. Keep practicing -- I hated it when I got it. Until I mastered the art...a good brush is key.
> 
> *Yes, there is an itty bitty beauty ban going on... where ya been?*


 
I've been cruisin down the river of De Nile, MT, LOL!!!

Oh thank you for the 266 suggestion...was not feelin the love with the 209.  Makes sense to use something with an angle and oomph!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Early Monday morning look on the fly...big risk for me still trying to get used to getting up early for this new job!

MAC:
painterly paint pot applied with the 217 brush
Sweet chestnut from the spiced chocolate cult of cherry quad on the lids.  Um, wow it's intense over the painterly compared to the shimmery bare study pp I did yesterday!
Once again, Smoke & Diamonds to the rescue.  I brushed it lightly over the sweet chestnut and a little up beyond the crease.  I have to admit it was great (and great recovery too, LOL).  

Stila liquid eyeliner pencil
Mac plushlash mascara

MAC plushglass in Oversexed (nice burgundy feel to play up the eyes but still sheer).

this really looked great I admit.  I had on a deep chocolate brown shirtdress and my beloved black Jimmy Choos.  Nice late summer/early fall look!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I didn't wear makeup today (had no reason as I was just running errands), but I did a little experimentation with my Cult of Cherry goodies.  I followed a tutorial for the Shadowy Lady Quad I found on YouTube.  I applied Smudged Violet to the entire lid.  I then put Deep Truth on out outer half of the lid.  I put Shadowy Lady in the crease and on the outer V (it sort of layered over the Deep Thruth), and I highlighted with Light Fall.  I lined my lips with Cremestick Liner in Velvetella and applied Bing Mattene.  I dotted a little Jampacked Lipglass over the top.  Very vampy!  Here's the eye tut I followed:    
I am going to save this look for an evening out.  I'll post piccies then!


----------



## jc2239

candypants1100 said:


> LOVE this look!!!!



thanks candypants!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Bare study paint pot (loving the 217 brush to apply these)
Rose Blanc e/s on inner corners (just got this via ebay...wonderful!)
Black tied e/s on lids
Say Yeah e/s on lids to tone it down and into the crease with a peachy sheen
Phone Number liner
Plushlash mascara
Blush in Gentle
Lipstick in Ahoy There
Lustreglass in Hey Sailor


----------



## frostedcouture

school look!
bare canvas paint
honey lust e/s 
Ulta e/s equivalent to woodwinked e/s plus some gold shimmer to it (?) 
Nars Napoli
Chapstick-cherry!
Zan Zusi waterproof mascara
Orb e/s
Monistat chafing gel
physician's formula bronzer
laura m. tinted moisturizer


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ awesome, Frosty...how's HS going?


----------



## MissTiss

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Monistat
> Moistureblend Foundation
> Nars Orgasm Blush
> Tenderdusk Beauty Powder
> Beige-ing shadestick
> Blondes Gold Pigment
> Tan Pigment
> Claire de Lune e/s
> Lashblast mascara
> Smashbox o-gloss ()
> 
> Not too bad. I tried using the 188 to apply my foundation, so far its so-so. My hair wasn't working out the way I wanted & through off the whole look. Oh well


 
I love Claire de Lune e/s! I can "see" your look. You look so purdy.


----------



## MissTiss

frostedcouture said:


> school look!
> bare canvas paint
> honey lust e/s
> Ulta e/s equivalent to woodwinked e/s plus some gold shimmer to it (?)
> Nars Napoli
> Chapstick-cherry!
> Zan Zusi waterproof mascara
> Orb e/s
> Monistat chafing gel
> physician's formula bronzer
> laura m. tinted moisturizer


 

I bet you are the prettiest girl in class.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, in some light my FOTD looks pretty good and in others it looks like an F-up OTD, LOL!!
> 
> I went for a funky pink and black look using some of my newer cool MAC:
> Fresco Rose paint pot
> Da Bling e/s
> Fig 1 e/s in the outer lid/outer V
> a touch of Carbon on the outermost corner
> Blacktrack Fluidline liner applied with my cool new 209 brush
> 
> OK, at some angles I look great and in some others my eyes look like I got punched or have bad allergies, LOL. I think the problem, honestly (well one at least) is the Fresco Rose pp. It's just too dang bright pink, so Da Bling really does pop and it's just too bubblegummy of a look IMO. So, next time I will try Da Bling or other pinks over my Bare Study pp instead. Any thoughts on this???
> 
> *and...not to sound like a whiney baby, I wasn't blown away by the Fluidline, sorry guys. I'm going to keep trying it...it just didn't wow me the first time out. Maybe it'll grow on me.*
> 
> Gentle mineralize blush
> NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
> Chanel glossimer in Delight


 
OK girls, update time.  I didn't have time to try this this morning, but tonight I tried Fluidline with a Smashbox #9 brush (super flat, but not angled).  I think my problem was the 209 brush as someone pointed out earlier.  The MAC 209 isn't blowing my skirt up at all, LOL.  And that's a first for me with MAC brushes.

I'm going to try fluidline with this Smashbox #9 and also go check out the MAC 266 which is angled.  Weee hooo....!


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> I bet you are the prettiest girl in class.



Nah ^__^  I do look clean and presentable though!  no offense to some of the girls, but they are just caked with black eyeliner.   I think blondes generally look prettier with a lighter liner, although black looks really good on some.  You just need to keep it clean.  There is a certain girl I have in mind who has it smeared all over.  she is very pretty underneath all of that though.  =/


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ awesome, Frosty...how's HS going?



It's so different from middle school, we can go outside on campus to eat lunch and it's an hour long.  junior year i can start going off campus. that will be fun )  just have to get a car hehe.  I have a lot of hw and even projects already.  I miss being on here all the time   how is your new (well fairly new) job??


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> school look!
> bare canvas paint
> honey lust e/s
> Ulta e/s equivalent to woodwinked e/s plus some gold shimmer to it (?)
> Nars Napoli
> Chapstick-cherry!
> Zan Zusi waterproof mascara
> Orb e/s
> Monistat chafing gel
> physician's formula bronzer
> laura m. tinted moisturizer


 
Verah nice!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> It's so different from middle school, we can go outside on campus to eat lunch and it's an hour long. junior year i can start going off campus. that will be fun ) just have to get a car hehe. I have a lot of hw and even projects already. I miss being on here all the time  how is your new (well fairly new) job??


 
Yeah it's nice having more freedom in HS including the off campus option...it really helps learning how it's going to be post  high school when many will be independent and having to be even more accountable for behaviors and actions .  I loved open campus in high school and thankfully my circle of friends was pretty time conscientious as I was so it was no biggy getting back to afternoon classes on time.  You've got a great head on your shoulders so you are far beyond your years in that department .

Oh shucks, thanks for asking about the job!  It's going great (this is midpoint of week 3).  I already feel like I've been there awhile which is great but so much to learn.  I'm having to adjust my internal clock of getting to bed earlier and getting up earlier plus dressing up more. All of that is good but it just takes more time to get ready, do makeup nice...love it!  Plus I will likely have some travel in the near future after this current (local) customer implementation goes live later this month. 

XXXOO PG


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh that's cool!  I want a job where I get to travel.  my parents don't travel a whole lot (that's work related) which is no fun.  ^__^  I really have to walk fast to my classes though.  it's so inconvenient to be on campus where there are tons of buildings, not just one big one.  oh elementary...when we had ONE room.  LOL.  I wake up at 6 now.  i have no clue how i would be able to get ready on time if i had to shower too!  6 is already too early


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yeah, it's a whole new world with multiple buildings.   We only had 10 minutes "passing time" (is it still called that?) between classes in HS and sometimes it was a sprint. Just wait till university...I think we got 20-30 min in between and that was a small one square mile campus! 

My friend's DD is in HS now too and 1st period is 7:10am start or something super early like that...wow!  I think in my HS years it was more 7:50ish or so.

I love travel and am excited it will be mostly west region related but it sucks now that travel is such a PITA compared to decades prior.  But, I will make do and come up with cool makeup ideas for travel, varied weather, LOL.

XXXOO PG


----------



## socaltrojan

frostedcouture said:


> It's so different from middle school, we can go outside on campus to eat lunch and it's an hour long.  junior year i can start going off campus. that will be fun )  just have to get a car hehe.  I have a lot of hw and even projects already.  I miss being on here all the time   how is your new (well fairly new) job??



AHAHHH you have an open campus!  You are so lucky.  

My HS was the only school that had a closed campus in my city! LOL.  

It was the best school though, so I didn't mind it.  I guess they thought they needed to be stricter.  

But we had awesome food though so I can't complain.  It wasn't like you were missing out by not going out for lunch.

We had catered food from local restaurants in addition to a normal cafeteria.  They would bring in everything from Mexican, to salads, sandwiches, pizza, pasta, chicken, burritos, etc!  Plus the cafeteria food was actually pretty tasty too, so that was a good choice for when you didn't want to spend extra money on the stuff from restaurants.  

The burritos, chicken sandwiches, and salads were my favorite! 

HAHA I miss HS!


----------



## frostedcouture

LOl dang that must have been boring   Open campus is the coolest, I love it.  Still getting used to it actually!  It is still called passing time, although we only have 6 minutes.  Actually it might be 7, I'm not even sure.  it's enough if I walk quickly and only stop by my locker once between 1st period and lunch.  I hold a lot of books   My north face backpack is what keeps my back from breaking though. I love it!  
I always bring my own food, everything is pretty unhealthy and the lines are huge.  I'd rather relax hehe.  Tonight I had a Chipotle burrito!  my dad remembered to get me my guacamole and it was good, kind of too spicy though.   wow am i random or what..? 
PG- my first class starts at 7:20.  it's a pita definitely


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ yeah that's pretty early with a 7:20 start compared to what I recall being 7:50ish or so.  Just for comparison, Zero period started 7:00am back in the day...do you guys still have Zero period classes?


----------



## Veelyn

frostedcouture said:


> It's so different from middle school, we *can go outside on campus to eat lunch and it's an hour long. junior year i can start going off campus.* that will be fun ) just have to get a car hehe. I have a lot of hw and even projects already. I miss being on here all the time  how is your new (well fairly new) job??


 
What?! Lucky girl! I wish we would of had "open campus."


----------



## Veelyn

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ yeah, it's a whole new world with multiple buildings. We only had 10 minutes "passing time" (is it still called that?) between classes in HS and sometimes it was a sprint. Just wait till university...I think we got 20-30 min in between and that was a small one square mile campus!
> 
> My friend's DD is in HS now too and 1st period is 7:10am start or something super early like that...wow! I think in my HS years it was more 7:50ish or so.
> 
> I love travel and am excited it will be mostly west region related but it sucks now that travel is such a PITA compared to decades prior. But, I will make do and come up with cool makeup ideas for travel, varied weather, LOL.
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
Um yea, we only had *FOUR* minutes passing time! We couldn't even use the bathroom if we needed to!


----------



## Veelyn

Today I'm wearing Wet n Wild foundation & Mac Factor Volume Couture Mascara with just a touch of Max Factor blush. Nothing exciting, so I'm not taking a pic. Plus, I forgot eyeliner today, which is a NO-NO! LOL


----------



## MissTiss

Frosty, you are going to LOVE High School.  

We didn't have open campus but that's because I went to school in a bad neighborhood (ghettttooo) and you could get shot. No joke. 

Our lunches had catered food too. Pizza Hut and Taco Bell. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> Frosty, you are going to LOVE High School.
> 
> We didn't have open campus but that's because I went to school in a bad neighborhood (ghettttooo) and you could get shot. No joke.
> 
> Our lunches had catered food too. Pizza Hut and Taco Bell. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm.





Veelyn said:


> What?! Lucky girl! I wish we would of had "open campus."



I'm not loving it YET and I'm really really hoping that it's just because it's only my 7th day.  I don't know a lot of people in my classes yet.  (will change soon I'm sure!)  :/  Open campus is really cool.  but that's only when we have all the lovely sun.  soon we're going to have sucky weather.  good bye sunshine  

Let's see.  today I wore a little tinted moisturizer, very light.  NYC brown eyeliner.  Zan Zusi mascara and plush lash (mac) on lower lashes.  MAC msf in goldspill.  2 ulta e/s, similar to mac melon/woodwinked. oh and on top of chapstick-Nars Napoli


----------



## claireZk

Bah! You guys were/are so lucky!  My HS was like a prison... the windows didn't open, we weren't allowed outside, and they served gov't cheese. But we had a planetarium and an indoor pool, and old ladies who made us soft pretzels and cookies from scratch everyday, and that was AWESOME! LOL

Anyway, today I did a smoky eye with Trish McEvoy Midnight Diamond, Revlon Colorstay liner in Black and MAC pigment in Naked; MAC Mercurial e/s on my cheeks; Sephora l/g in Precious Pink


----------



## bnjj

I live in Canada and schools here allow you to go outside/off-site for lunch even in elementary.  I've never heard of "open campus" and not being able to go outside/off-site strikes me as odd.

I'm about to put on a bit of makeup as I work tonight.  It will be - primer, Nars blush in Orgasm, mascara and lipgloss.  That's it for today.


----------



## frostedcouture

guess everyone is used to different things.  Claire~~that sounds scary, being inside all the time.  Although I have to say, you are lucky to have those baked goods and an indoor pool! cool!  our swim team has to drive to a swim club right after school for practices.  i believe they practice before school too. O_O


----------



## illinirdhd

There are definitely a few things I miss about high school! We could go off campus for lunch - that was always nice. Just being able to get out! I hated that we had to swim for 6 weeks every year though.

My FOTD today is....

Garnier Nutrisse Moisturizer
Monistat Chafing Gel
Strobe Liquid
MAC Sheer Tint 
BB Concealer
BB Corrector
Set Corrector & Concealer with Mineral Veil
Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
BB Gel Liner, Espresso Ink
Smashbox Lash Primer & Maybelline Colossal Mascara
Bare Study Paint Pot
Honey Lust in inner corner, blended up to brow bone
Bitter in the middle of my eye, above my iris
Tempting in outer corner, blended into the crease
BB e/s in Bone on my brow bone
Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
Nars Orgasm blush
Fix + to set everything
DiorAddict High Shine Lip Color in Beige-A-Porter

I posted everything I use (in the order I use it) since I don't think I've done a FOTD yet! I'll keep it to e/s combos, etc next time!


----------



## littlepanda

Lately, I've been wearing very minimal makeup.

FANCL SPF 30 sunscreen
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer (for undereye circles and on eyelid since I ran out of UDPP)
Laura Mercier Flawless Fix Pencil (for blemishes)
MAC Eyeshadow in Brun (for eyebrows)
Super Quick Eyeliner in Black (lower lash line. I don't know the brand since it's written in Japanese)
MAC Liquidlast Liner in Black Point
Majolica Majorca Honey Pump Lipgloss in RD447 

I am in  with the Honey Pump Lipgloss. It's the perfect shade of red for everyday! I want to go and pick up a few more shades. The little tube is soooo cute too. Here's a website that shows MM's current collection of makeup: http://divakit.googlepages.com/majolicamajorca


----------



## Pursegrrl

I went with another version of Corporate Smokey:
MAC:
bare study paint pot
print e/s
smoke & diamonds e/s around the edges of print
rose blanc e/s in inner corners

Stila liquid eyeliner pencil in black
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara (got a sample recently)...WOW!

I also put a little mac blush in Gentle on the apples of my cheeks.

NARS lipstick in Viva las vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## MissTiss

FOTD:

Nothing. Bare face.


----------



## ellacoach

This is my first FOTD! I ususally never remember what I've used or which colors by the time I log onto tPF! But for some reason today my memory is better than normal! 

Urban Decay PP
MAC Shadestick in Beige-ing
MAC Shore Leave 
MAC Shroom (on brow bone)
MAC Brun used as eyeliner
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in smokey noir
MAC gentle blush
Stila It Gloss in Smashing


----------



## Veelyn

No pic.. but..

Wet n Wild Foundation
Jane Powder
Max Factor Blush
Mac Factor Volume Couture Mascara


----------



## claireZk

Today on my face I used:
Ultima II primer
EM Original Glo Foundation
Laura Gellar Balance n Brighten powder 
and Mac Mercurial e/s as blush
... this combo looks sooo nice together.  It just gives such smooth glowing skin!

Then on my eyes I used:
Ultima II shadow primer
MAC pigment in Naked
Ulta kohl liner in Bronze
MAC pigment in Blue Brown
Smashbox lash primer
Bourjois Ultra Black mascara

... and on my lips, chapstick


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC Ahoy There, chapstick, NYC brown eyeliner and white, zan zusi mascara, melon pigment, monistat, very little Maybelline foundation on my very red nose.  somehow around my nose it is pretty red.  mom said it would go away really soon.  hope so >.<


----------



## asamiramirez

_Face_: 
- Prime Time Foundation Primer.
- BM Foundation in Medium Beige.
- BM Mineral Veil.

_Eyes_: 
- Dior Eyeshadow in Pink May. (I guess you can't really see it in the picture; it's really light anyway.)
- BM Powder Eyeliner in Fashionista. 
- Spinlash Mascara.

_Lips_: 
- CG Wetslicks Fruit Spritzers in Lemon Splash. (Cheap, I know. But since the eyeshadow was $50 I had to skimp somewhere, haha.)


----------



## claireZk

^ Sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## asamiramirez

claireZk said:


> ^ Sooooo pretty!!!!



Thank you! My favorite thing about BM is that if I go light it doesn't cover the little black dot under my eye or the one by the corner of my mouth. I love those little guys.


----------



## claireZk

^It looks really, really good on you!! It just looks like you have perfect bare skin!


----------



## luvshopping90

Wow! If BM looked like that on me I would wear it. Very pretty!


----------



## peach.

*asami*, you're soooo pretty! 



MissTiss said:


> FOTD:
> 
> Nothing. Bare face.



Me too! ...except Burt's Bees lip balm!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I did kind of a funky on the fly/casual Friday workday look...

MAC:
217 paint pot
layered on honey lust, sweet chestnut from the spiced chocolate quad and a little bit of Twinks to kind of round it all out.
Phone number liner
Plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

I'm also getting more in the habit of taking a couple extra seconds to dust MAC Gentle mineralize blush on the apples of my cheeks as a way to get back into using blush...


----------



## asamiramirez

Thank you very much, *ClaireZk*, *Luvshopping90 *and *Peach.* Wow, this thread does great things for one's self esteem.


----------



## frostedcouture

You look so pretty asamiramirez!  Not only are your nails beautiful, you are too. hehe.  I love those CG glosses.  yummy (:


----------



## asamiramirez

frostedcouture said:


> You look so pretty asamiramirez!  Not only are your nails beautiful, you are too. hehe.  I love those CG glosses.  yummy (:



Thanks! I love really anything that smells like fruits. (None of that fake-banana scented stuff though.) True-to-life fruit smells. I have the lemon splash and the papaya because it's a nice light pink-orange color.


----------



## illinirdhd

Still trying new shadows!  Today's look is...

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot
MAC Honey Lust in the inside corners and about halfway across my eyelid, swept up to my brow bone.  
MAC Greensmoke from the middle of my eyelid out to the outer edge, swept up to my brow bone.  
MAC Sumptuous Olive in the crease
BB shadow in Bone under my brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
Smashbox Lash Primer & Maybelline Colossal

CG Amazemints Gloss
Chanel Kaleidoscope Nail Polish (just got this - love it!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Spiced Chocolate quad time!!

I did the quad over Painterly paint pot, applied with the 252 brush (thank you illinirdhd for this tip!!)

I put the spiced choco on my lid, sweet chestnut layered over the upper half and up the crease, and the Brash just a tiny tad on the outer corner for a little sparkle.  I really don't care for the nanogold (lightest shade) in this quad so I used All that Glitters e/s instead in the inner corners and it really blends in nicely!

I then used mac liner in phone number on upper lids only.  Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower water line and Chanel Exceptionnel mascara!

Not too shabby!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love nanogold, PG!!  I'm wearing it all over my lid with tan pigment.  You are enabling me to get ATG e/s.  hehe


----------



## cocobella

I'm wearing the Spiced Chocolate quad as well today~I lovvee this quad!!    I started with UDPP on the entire lid.  Nanogold on my inner corners, Brash in the middle of the lid, and Sweet Chestnut blended in my crease and outer corners.  I used Nanogold again under my browbone and lined my lower lashes with Sweet Chestnut.    I'm wearing Chanel Automatic Liquid Liner & Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara in Noir.  I went for a super pale pink lip with MAC Angel l/s and Underage l/g.  

I recently got All That Glitters e/s & it is a really beautiful color- wore it with Solar White as the highlight yesterday to work.


----------



## claireZk

I'm so jealous of you Spiced Chocolate girls 
I reeeeally want that quad, but I'm refraining, because I know I already have all those colors.

Today I wore some funky mixture of leftover mineral foundations, with Ultima II primer underneath and Laura Gellar powder.  On my eyes I wore Ultima II primer, MAC pigment in Naked, Napoleon Perdis e/s in Private Boudoir (LOVE!), MAC e/s in Mercurial, Revlon colorstay liner in Brown, and Bourjois ultra black mascara.  On my cheeks I wore MAC mercurial e/s and NARS Orgasm, and on my lips Labello SOS balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> I love nanogold, PG!! I'm wearing it all over my lid with tan pigment. You are enabling me to get ATG e/s. hehe


 
Oh I bet nanogold would be nice with the tan pigment to give it more neutral Ooomph.  It just kinda falls flat on me, bleeh.  [That's part of the reason I don't like to get preset quads in general as there will likely always be one of the 4 that doesn't work, LOL].

Happy to enable the all that glitters purchase, m'dear.  It's a veluxe pearle....one of my fave mac finishes!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Spiced Chocolate quad time!!
> 
> I did the quad over Painterly paint pot, applied with the 252 brush (thank you illinirdhd for this tip!!)
> 
> I put the spiced choco on my lid, sweet chestnut layered over the upper half and up the crease, and the Brash just a tiny tad on the outer corner for a little sparkle. I really don't care for the nanogold (lightest shade) in this quad so I used All that Glitters e/s instead in the inner corners and it really blends in nicely!
> 
> I then used mac liner in phone number on upper lids only. Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower water line and Chanel Exceptionnel mascara!
> 
> Not too shabby!


 
...and now, with pics!    Please excuse me as I just got my brows tinted about an hour prior


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

today im wearing the usual foundation and bronzer, but I also have this on my eyes:
MAC Soft brown matte es on lids
MAC vanilla on crease+under eyebrows
MAC all that glitters as bottom eyeliner
clinique gel eyeliner on top
neutrogena mascara


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh I bet nanogold would be nice with the tan pigment to give it more neutral Ooomph.  It just kinda falls flat on me, bleeh.  [That's part of the reason I don't like to get preset quads in general as there will likely always be one of the 4 that doesn't work, LOL].
> 
> Happy to enable the all that glitters purchase, m'dear.  It's a veluxe pearle....one of my fave mac finishes!!



loving your pics!  i love the finish too!  gorgeous and it looks all soft but it's not boring, it's very pretty and shimmery.  

cocobella--I have solar white e/s so maybe i'll wear the two together! thanks for that combo


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> loving your pics! i love the finish too! gorgeous and it looks all soft but it's not boring, it's very pretty and shimmery.
> 
> cocobella--I have solar white e/s so maybe i'll wear the two together! thanks for that combo


 
awww shucks, thanks, Frosty!  I'm learning so much by posting these pics and seeing the difference in how I think it looks compared to how the camera picks it up, LOL.  

Doing the paint pot with a brush as a first step base rather than my finger has been a huge improvement as the brush gets all the nooks and crannies in my 40-something eyes without a lot of skipping.  Love that!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm so lazy sometimes and I just use my finger.  but then i can't blend in as much because I dont' want to tug and pull.  I'll use brushes more.  ^__^


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study paint pot all over my lid (I use a concealer brush for it), then Bold & Brazen on the inside half of my eyelid and up to my brow bone, Greensmoke on the outside half of my lid and up to my brow bone, Glamour Check! blended into the crease, BB e/s in Bone under my brow, Fluidline in Black Track, and black Colossal mascara.  Love the reddish browns with the Greensmoke!


----------



## frostedcouture

EA moisturizer. 
Monistat powder-gel.
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer.
Cargo blush.
Zan Zusi mascara.
MAC Femme Fi, nanogold, sweet chestnut, Beige-ing s/s
MAC Love Nectar lustreglass.
C.O. Bigelow gloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have absolutely zero makeup on right now, but I'm going over to my folks' house for dinner in a couple hours so I better figure something out, LOL.


----------



## claireZk

I have on the same makeup as yesterday.  Someone told me today that I look like a China doll


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

normal face makeup ( see previous posts)
eyes;
MUFE brown diamond shadow blended on lid
MAC All that glitters + MAC soft brown on all rest of eye, creating smokey brown eye
+ Benefit white shimmer loose powder
neutragena mascara
clinique eyeliner


----------



## frostedcouture

i really need ATG e/s now


----------



## mcb100

today i really didn't feel like taking the time to do my face. i just wore:

Victoria's Secret gray metallic eyeshadow. (Then i smudged some Victoria's Secret gray/silver sparkle eyeliner into the shadow, to make it more sparkly)
Origins black eyeliner
Orgins mascara
Estee Lauder foundation
MAC lipglass in Honeylust


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> i really need ATG e/s now


 
Hey Frosty, are you there?

I finally got a FOTD together late this afternoon before going over to see my folks:

Bare study paint pot
Blue Brown pigment
...I did the bare study in a defined oval shape up into the crease so I neeeded something to tone down the harsh line left by the bluebrown upper border so I wondered hmmmm, what to do.

*All That Glitters e/s to the rescue. *I took a 275 brush and did slow and small vertical strokes along the top border of the pigment to fade it into the upper eye area. 

Stila liquid pencil (didn't have enough time to play with the blacktrack MAC liner)
Lancome Hypnose mascara

This was really fun!  I had neglected my poor bluebrown pigment and forgot how unique and cool it is .


----------



## frostedcouture

awesome!  i bet you looked beautiful.


----------



## MissTiss

FOTD: 
MUFE HD Foundation 
Px Flawless Skin Pressed Powder
Dermalogica Total Eye Care SPF 15 (it's a little tinted)
Px Illumination Cream Potion under eyes and across cheekbones
MAC Mocha Blush 
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
MAC Ricepaper e/s (I HIT THE PAN!!! My first time ever hitting the bottom of a MAC shadow!).
MAC Glamour Check e/s
MAC Dipdown Fluidline applied with a heavy hand to upper lashline
Px False Eyelashes mascara
Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Pop 

This is a really good office look. My eyes really pop today.


----------



## ellacoach

I have a cold today so I was very lazy and minimal with my makeup:

Sue Devitt eyeliner (the fat one) in bangalore (an olive green shade)
Chanel exceoptionnel mascara in smokey noir
Bobbi Brown lip balm

That's it!


----------



## MissTiss

Aw. Ella, I hope you feel better!


----------



## candace117

Today...
Bare Study PP
Honesty on outer half of lid
Shore Leave on inner lid and browbone
Zoomlash mascara
Bronzing powder in solar riche
Clear lipglass


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup today


----------



## illinirdhd

Usual face routine...

Then Bare Study Paint Pot
Greensmoke on inside half of eyelid, to brow bone
Glamour Check on lower lid
Sumptuous Olive on outer lid, to brow bone
BB Bone under brow and in inner corners
BB Gel Liner - Espresso Ink
Colossal mascara


----------



## ellacoach

MissTiss said:


> Aw. Ella, I hope you feel better!


Thank you Tiss!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

today I had a bad day so I only wore foundation, concealer, blush, and mascara with a little bit of all that glitters mAC e/s on lids


----------



## frostedcouture

I only wore monistat to control shine, Love nectar lustreglass, zan zusi mascara and nyc brown eyeliner.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Had a presentation/conference/meet & greet with a whole bunch of new external clients for a few hours today so I kept it Corporate Smokey:

Stila eye quad in original Smokey [I skip MAC paint pots when I use the Stila e/s as they tend to really grab the paint pots and are much harder to feather and blend than MAC e/s over MAC paint pots]
Stila liquid eye pencil in black
MAC Zoomlash mascara
NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen
...a little Gentle Mineralize blush on apples of cheeks

And, the usual foundation which is either MUFE Liquid Lift or MUFE High Def.  

I have to admit it was a good understated look today for a long afternoon of meeting people, shaking hands, the whole works and still looking polished but not OTT.


----------



## claireZk

^ Sounds gorgeous!  But isn't it funny how all the products with the sexiest names are always so subtle?  For my understated everyday look, I've been wearing "Orgasm" and "Private Boudoir."  It makes me giggle thinking about how random people I encounter would react to that


----------



## illinirdhd

I opened my CofC Shadowy Lady quad today....

Bare Study Paint Pot over whole lid, from lash to brow
The medium lavendar color all over my lid, to my brow bone
The blue color in the outer V to my brow bone, blended into the lavendar
The deep purple blended just in the crease
BB e/s in Bone under my brow
Fluidline in Black Track 
Colossal Mascara


----------



## lovemysavior

These are the products that I am wearing in these pics:
Laura Mercier foundation with no powder
Benefit's Brow Zings in brown
Rimmel blush in Sienna
Mac quad Shadowy
Make Up Forever eyeliner
Mac Lipstick in 3D


----------



## Veelyn

^I love the shape of your brows!


----------



## jc2239

*illinirdhd *that sounds so pretty--i love the shadowy lady quad and i'm sure it looks amazing on you!  

*lovemysavior *your eyes and brows look beautiful! 



*my FOTD: *La Mer tinted moisturizer, La Mer loose powder


----------



## claireZk

lovemysavior said:


>


Beautiful!!  

Today, I used:
Sana Pore Putty Clear makeup base
EM foundation & concealer
EM blush in Shortcake
UltimaII eye primer
MAC pigment in Naked
MAC e/s in Magnetic Fields
Revlon Colorstay liner in Black-Brown
Versailles Antoinette mascara
chapstick


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I finally got a chance to do something dramatic with my Cult of Cherry goodies!  In this pic, I am wearing all the colors from the Shadowy Lady quad.  I used Smudged Violet on the whole lid.  I then put Deep Truth on the outer half of that.  I put Shadowy Lady over that and blended it into my crease.  I highlighted my brow with Lightfall.  I lined my eyes (upper and lower rims) with Technakohl in Purple Dash.  My mascara is the new Exceptionnel De Chanel.  I lined my lips with Cremestick liner in Velvetella and used the Bing Mattene.  I then dotted a little Jampacked Lipglass over that.  For those who are curious, I used L'Oreal De-Crease Eyeshadow Base, Smashbox Primer, Clinique Almost Powder Makeup SPF 15, Ulta Concealer, Ulta Brow Gel, Clinique Acne Solutions Concealer (a medicated concealer for acne spots), and Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'Or.


----------



## jc2239

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I finally got a chance to do something dramatic with my Cult of Cherry goodies!  In this pic, I am wearing all the colors from the Shadowy Lady quad.  I used Smudged Violet on the whole lid.  I then put Deep Truth on the outer half of that.  I put Shadowy Lady over that and blended it into my crease.  I highlighted my brow with Lightfall.  I lined my eyes (upper and lower rims) with Technakohl in Purple Dash.  My mascara is the new Exceptionnel De Chanel.  I lined my lips with Cremestick liner in Velvetella and used the Bing Mattene.  I then dotted a little Jampacked Lipglass over that.  For those who are curious, I used L'Oreal De-Crease Eyeshadow Base, Smashbox Primer, Clinique Almost Powder Makeup SPF 15, Ulta Concealer, Ulta Brow Gel, Clinique Acne Solutions Concealer (a medicated concealer for acne spots), and Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'Or.



i've been waiting to see a FOTD from you using shadowy lady, and it was definitely worth the wait!   i love how dramatic the whole look is, and you're wearing the same blush that i wore yesterday!


----------



## frostedcouture

ArmCandy~~you are seriously so pretty.  pretty makeup!!


----------



## peach.

*lovemysavior*, gorrrrgeous!!!

*illi*, thanks for the detailed breakdown -- that sounds gorgeous! I'm going to try it when I get my quad. I'm more than sold on it!

*ArmCandy*, such a sultry look! I love your inclusion ring, too .


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I finally got a chance to do something dramatic with my Cult of Cherry goodies! In this pic, I am wearing all the colors from the Shadowy Lady quad. I used Smudged Violet on the whole lid. I then put Deep Truth on the outer half of that. I put Shadowy Lady over that and blended it into my crease. I highlighted my brow with Lightfall. I lined my eyes (upper and lower rims) with Technakohl in Purple Dash. My mascara is the new Exceptionnel De Chanel. I lined my lips with Cremestick liner in Velvetella and used the Bing Mattene. I then dotted a little Jampacked Lipglass over that. For those who are curious, I used L'Oreal De-Crease Eyeshadow Base, Smashbox Primer, Clinique Almost Powder Makeup SPF 15, Ulta Concealer, Ulta Brow Gel, Clinique Acne Solutions Concealer (a medicated concealer for acne spots), and Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'Or.


 
Ciao, bella!!   Great shot, ACL...you look smokin' hot!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another Corporate Smokey e/s look:
MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Club e/s on the lids
Smoke & Diamonds blended above and into the upper crease

Stila black liquid eyeliner pencil
MAC Plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Super Vixen

A little Gentle mineralize blush

I really like this look.  I had a status report to present to our client this a.m. and it's a good neutral but polished look for me.  Black shirtdress and black Jimmy Choo pumps to complete the look!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jc2239 said:


> i've been waiting to see a FOTD from you using shadowy lady, and it was definitely worth the wait!   i love how dramatic the whole look is, and you're wearing the same blush that i wore yesterday!





frostedcouture said:


> ArmCandy~~you are seriously so pretty.  pretty makeup!!





peach. said:


> *ArmCandy*, such a sultry look! I love your inclusion ring, too .





Pursegrrl said:


> Ciao, bella!!   Great shot, ACL...you look smokin' hot!!



Thank you, Sweeties!


----------



## illinirdhd

My look is softer today, but still really pretty...

Bare Study paint pot all over my lid
Gleam from lashline to brow bone, and in the inner corners
Bold & Brazen blended from the middle of my eyelid to the outer corner
Glamour Check! in the crease and outer V
BB e/s in Bone under my brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
Colossal Mascara

Plushglass in Oversexed

*PGal*, I'm wearing my Choos today too (but with jeans!).


----------



## frostedcouture

PG and Illi~~I bet your shoes are gorgeous, just like your makeup (: 

wore monistat, illegal cargo really sheerly on lids, revlon colorstay liquid liner, zan zusi mascara, love nectar lustreglass>>> happened to be in my mom's car ^__^


----------



## illinirdhd

Even though I'm using it almost every day now, it still cracks me up that my face makeup involves Monistat!


----------



## claireZk

^ And you're wearing it with products called Bold & Brazen, and Oversexed!


----------



## illinirdhd

Oh boy, you're right!  Hmmm...


----------



## Couture_Girl

monistat gel

eyes:
mac bare canvas paint
tauphographic shadestick
honey lust e/s
lancome eyeliner

lips:
chapstick lol.


----------



## Miyoshi637

No makeup for me today, I am/was too lazy today


----------



## frostedcouture

lol yeah, everyone is using the monistat.  i love it!  i have mastered squeezing out the perfect amount so that it keeps me shine free and i can get a lot of uses out of the tube.  i think a tube can last me at least 3-4 months.  maybe more!  i love how cheap it is.  smashbox is a lot of money and monistat works better :/


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ You're right, Frosted.  The only time I use anything other than Monistat now is when I need a high spf - then I use Prep + Prime spf 50.  Even though I have a TON of Smashbox primer (probably 4 half full containers!) I haven't been using it!


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow that is a lot!  I guess maybe you could mix both of them together, so at least you're still getting a bit of that monistat-MAGIC.    you don't want to waste it :/


----------



## claireZk

It's funny, I bought Sana Pore Putty because it sounded soooo great... Well, it's pretty much the same as Monistat!!  At least it was from Sasa, so it was cheap


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> ^ And you're wearing it with products called Bold & Brazen, and Oversexed!


 
OMG, LMAO!! :okay:


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Painterly paint pot (I've now switched to applying this with the 252 brush rather than the 217; I just like how the 252 is a lot stiffer...thanks, illi for this tip!]
Twinks e/s on lid and up the crease
All that Glitters to blur out the upper edge
A little Mylar in the inner corners
Phone Number liner
Plushlash mascara

NARS Super Orgasm blush

MAC lipstick in Ahoy There
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## jc2239

*today: *







 *i used:*



MAC eyeshadows in Illegal Cargo and Smoke & Diamond; Shiseido Hydro-Powder eyeshadow in Violet Vision, Bobbi Brown gel liner

*and the lips:
*


MAC lipstick in Pleasureseeker, dazzleglass in Like Venus


----------



## claireZk

^ Utter gorgeousness!  Your lashes look AMAZING!


----------



## peach.

*Jen* (right?), that's a GORGEOUS look! You've got perfect lining skills to boot. I've tried taking photos of my makeup for here before, but it never turns out right like yours do!


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous JC!!

Sorry to be MIA everyone!!! School's just starting and between class, work, boyfriend, and roommates it's a little crazy over here lol. I miss you guys thoughhhh and I haven't really done anything spectacular makeup wise lately besides teach all my roommates about the 187 and Monistat


----------



## Veelyn

JC- Love the look, as usual. 

What brush do you use to put on your eyeliner on your upper lids? Or is it liquid?


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> JC- Love the look, as usual.
> 
> What brush do you use to put on your eyeliner on your upper lids? Or is it liquid?


 
I think it's the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine brush from what I can see in the pic, I have the same one....it works like magic with BB's gel liners.  Don't even try using any other brush with it...I learned the hard way.  It's so worth the money.


----------



## Sternchen

JC, I ordered these two shadows today, thanks soooo much for posting the tutorial on your site   Can't wait to try it out


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Utter gorgeousness!  Your lashes look AMAZING!



thanks so much *claire*!  i've been experimenting with my new colossal mascara (finally something affordable!)--glad to hear it looks good 



tmc089 said:


> Gorgeous JC!!



thanks *tmc*!  



peach. said:


> *Jen* (right?), that's a GORGEOUS look! You've got perfect lining skills to boot. I've tried taking photos of my makeup for here before, but it never turns out right like yours do!



*peach* yes it's jen .  thanks so much.  i honestly have TERRIBLE lining skills but the bobbi brown liner and brush make it so easy that even i can do it!  give me any other brand and my line is all jagged and ugly.  



Veelyn said:


> JC- Love the look, as usual.
> 
> What brush do you use to put on your eyeliner on your upper lids? Or is it liquid?



hey veelyn!  dee dee down below is right--it's the bobbi brown ultra fine brush used with the bobbi brown gel liner.  they make lining your eyes so much easier--i never thought i'd be able to get a straight line before this product!



dee-dee said:


> I think it's the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine brush from what I can see in the pic, I have the same one....it works like magic with BB's gel liners. Don't even try using any other brush with it...I learned the hard way. It's so worth the money.



isn't it great dee-dee?  



Sternchen said:


> JC, I ordered these two shadows today, thanks soooo much for posting the tutorial on your site   Can't wait to try it out



you're very welcome mel i had so much fun putting it together.  hopefully the format was okay i wasn't really sure .  hopefully it works out well for you!


----------



## Sternchen

jc2239 said:


> thanks so much *claire*!  i've been experimenting with my new colossal mascara (finally something affordable!)--glad to hear it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *tmc*!
> 
> 
> 
> *peach* yes it's jen .  thanks so much.  i honestly have TERRIBLE lining skills but the bobbi brown liner and brush make it so easy that even i can do it!  give me any other brand and my line is all jagged and ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> hey veelyn!  dee dee down below is right--it's the bobbi brown ultra fine brush used with the bobbi brown gel liner.  they make lining your eyes so much easier--i never thought i'd be able to get a straight line before this product!
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it great dee-dee?
> 
> 
> 
> you're very welcome mel i had so much fun putting it together.  hopefully the format was okay i wasn't really sure .  hopefully it works out well for you!



The format was great!  I also thought it was great that you showed which brushes you use.  I think I have all the types you used so I can do this look


----------



## illinirdhd

The BB Ultra Fine Liner Brush is also the best brush I've found for MAC Fluidline!  I really prefer BB Gel Liner to Fluidline, but I have a pot of Blacktrack, and only have a dark brown and a bronze from BB, so when I want black, I use Fluidline.  The BB brush makes Fluidline go on much more smoothly than it does with other brushes IMO.


----------



## illinirdhd

My FOTD:

Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
MAC Bare Study Paint Pot
MAC Honey Lust on inside half of my lid, to the brow bone, and dabbed around the inner corners
MAC Green Smoke on the outer half, to my brow bone
MAC Tempting blended into the crease and outer V
BB e/s in Bone under my brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink, top and bottom
Colossal Mascara (black)

CG Amazemints gloss (a sheer peachy neutral one)

One of these days, I'll figure out how to take good pics of my eyes


----------



## dee-dee

JC - your always so artistic with choosing your colors.  What brush do you use for your "outer V".  I can never quite get it right.  And yes, just to re-iterate, I think the BB ultra fine brush is the best $26.50 I've spent in the past couple months.  It is a must have.


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> I think it's the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine brush from what I can see in the pic, I have the same one....it works like magic with BB's gel liners. Don't even try using any other brush with it...I learned the hard way. It's so worth the money.


 


jc2239 said:


> hey veelyn! dee dee down below is right--it's the bobbi brown ultra fine brush used with the bobbi brown gel liner. they make lining your eyes so much easier--i never thought i'd be able to get a straight line before this product!


 
Thanks! Guess I will have to splurge on this!


----------



## jane

Two polishes: Chanel Splendeur (saturated pink) and Madness (dark brown). Also a Lippman polish remover.


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Gorgeous JC!!
> 
> Sorry to be MIA everyone!!! School's just starting and between class, work, boyfriend, and roommates it's a little crazy over here lol. I miss you guys thoughhhh and I haven't really done anything spectacular makeup wise lately besides teach all my roommates about the *187 and Monistat*



LOVESSSS


----------



## claireZk

Today I used:
UltimaII primers, face and eye
EM foundation
EM blush in Walkee Talkee
Jane Shimmering Wisteria blush/highlighter
MAC pigment in Naked
Milani e/s in Coffee Shop
Revlon e/l in Brown
Bourjois Ultra Black mascara
L'Oreal Color Juice in Bubblegum


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> I opened my CofC Shadowy Lady quad today....
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot over whole lid, from lash to brow
> The medium lavendar color all over my lid, to my brow bone
> The blue color in the outer V to my brow bone, blended into the lavendar
> The deep purple blended just in the crease
> BB e/s in Bone under my brow
> Fluidline in Black Track
> Colossal Mascara



I tried this look today, except with the deep purple in the outer V and the blue in the crease. I want to try the medium purple color wet next time so that there will be more pigmentation. It's just such a pretty color! I used the lightest color for my brow bone, but it doesn't show up much on my skin. On my lower lids, I did the medium violet all over, then blue towards the outer corners.

Oh, and for e/l I used Revlon Colorstay in black and Chanel Exceptionnel for lashes!


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> JC - your always so artistic with choosing your colors.  What brush do you use for your "outer V".  I can never quite get it right.  And yes, just to re-iterate, I think the BB ultra fine brush is the best $26.50 I've spent in the past couple months.  It is a must have.



awww thanks *dee-dee*!  i try to come up with different color combinations to force force myself to use shadows i otherwise woudln't since i hate to see things go to waste.  

i used the MAC 219 brush for my outer V (the one shown is the special edition mini one that comes in the brush sets).  it's a little hard for my liking, but is great when i want more precision.

isn't the bb brush awesome?  definitely one of my favorite brush purchases ever (after my 187)!


----------



## candace117

I'm probably the only person on the planet that doesn't use the 187


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm a Shadowy Lady again today...

Bare Study paint pot all over
Medium lavendar from lashline to brow bone
Dark purple in the outer V and in the crease
Blue on my lower lid, from the middle out to blend into the outer V purple
Shroom under my brow
Blacktrack e/l (LOVE Fluidline so much more when I use my BB brush for it!)
Colossal Mascara

*peach*, the light lavendar doesn't show up well on me either.  I may use it when I need something to soften the color when I get heavy handed or to blend colors together.  I started with that under my brow, but put Shroom on top of it.  Maybe it's better on dark skin - I'm very fair.


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> I'm a Shadowy Lady again today...
> 
> Bare Study paint pot all over
> Medium lavendar from lashline to brow bone
> Dark purple in the outer V and in the crease
> Blue on my lower lid, from the middle out to blend into the outer V purple
> Shroom under my brow
> Blacktrack e/l (LOVE Fluidline so much more when I use my BB brush for it!)
> Colossal Mascara
> 
> *peach*, the light lavendar doesn't show up well on me either.  I may use it when I need something to soften the color when I get heavy handed or to blend colors together.  I started with that under my brow, but put Shroom on top of it.  Maybe it's better on dark skin - I'm very fair.



*illi*, blue on the bottom is sooooo hot!! Oh, I'm medium-toned and it still doesn't show up on me! That's a good idea to use it to soften a look.

I'm not really familiar with BB -- which brush are you talking about to apply the fluidline?



jc2239 said:


> i used the MAC 219 brush for my outer V (the one shown is the special edition mini one that comes in the brush sets). it's a little hard for my liking, but is great when i want more precision.
> 
> isn't the bb brush awesome?  definitely one of my favorite brush purchases ever (after my 187)!



Get the full-sized 219! It's really soft and not as stiff, but you still get that precision. I have the SE versions, too, and they are like completely different brushes. 

BB brush again? Fill me in, girls!!!


----------



## jc2239

peach. said:


> Get the full-sized 219! It's really soft and not as stiff, but you still get that precision. I have the SE versions, too, and they are like completely different brushes.
> 
> BB brush again? Fill me in, girls!!!



*peach* i remember a MAC MA using the full-sized 219 on me and you're right it felt nothing like the SE version which is super super stiff and feel kinda strange.  i've been meaning to purchase the bigger version but i can never seem to remember to!

lol we're just chatting about the BB liner brush with the ultra fine tip.  it's seriously the best liner brush out there in my opinion, since it's the only one that i'm able to get a straight line with thanks to my shaky hands.  it makes lining my eyes painless and so easy!


----------



## illinirdhd

Yes, yes, the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine Liner Brush. It's fantastic! The sides of it can be used for a narrow or a wide line, and the tip is rounded, which I think makes the liner go on more smoothly. The other liner brushes I've used (Smashbox, MAC) have either a flat or a pointed tip and just don't glide as well.  It's a good investment!

Also, I just wipe it off before and after use with a makeup remover wipe (to keep liner from drying in it and to shape the brush perfectly), and then baby shampoo it every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## illinirdhd

peach. said:


> *illi*, blue on the bottom is sooooo hot!! Oh, I'm medium-toned and it still doesn't show up on me! That's a good idea to use it to soften a look.


 
I reallllly wasn't sure how Shadowy Lady would look on me with red hair and brown eyes, but it's gorgeous!  You know, when I saw CoC, I didn't think I'd love any of it, but I bought Shadowy Lady and Spiced Chocolate, and then bought Bitter because I already had the other colors from Tempting.  I hope I don't do that with EVERYTHING MAC releases!


----------



## peach.

This one, right? Ohhh man, do I have to go run and get it now? I don't even use Fluidlines right now because you're right, the angled brush doesn't give a precise/easy line -- I'm finding liquid easier and lasting longer (that's saying a lot), so I use that now, but I want to give Fluidlines another go.  I really shouldn't have looked on the BB site because now I'm curious about the Shimmering Nudes Palette, too.

Oh yeah, today's look with Shadowy Lady:

Smudged Violet all over lid, packed on inner half.
Deep Truth on outer half, above lid
Shadowy Lady on the outer V and to darken (non-existent) crease
Smudged Violet & Shadowy Lady on bottom lid
FAUX LASHES!


----------



## peach.

illinirdhd said:


> I reallllly wasn't sure how Shadowy Lady would look on me with red hair and brown eyes, but it's gorgeous!  You know, when I saw CoC, I didn't think I'd love any of it, but I bought Shadowy Lady and Spiced Chocolate, and then bought Bitter because I already had the other colors from Tempting.  I hope I don't do that with EVERYTHING MAC releases!



Red hair? Brown eyes?  I love how versatile the quad is! I have a tonnn of neutrals I need to dip into, so I'm resisting buying the other quads, but I can't help but love browns. With your complexion, I bet you'd look gorgeous with greens!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ One of the guys at MAC convinced me to try Green Smoke & Sumptuous Olive.  I wear those with Honey Lust or Glamour Check! and they're gorgeous!  I think this weekend I'll try the greens with the orangy shade in Two to Glow.  I also bought Bitter because I had the other colors from the Tempting quad - love that look too.

I'm really surprised how many different colors I can wear on my eyes.  I can't do pinks or reds, but purples, greens, some blues are good, and browns are my staples.  I've spent YEARS wearing very neutral colors - browns, smokey purples, etc.  I love those too, but I'm having lots of fun with color now!

And yes, I'm very sorry to say, you DO need the BB brush (yeah, that's the one!).  I thought I could use one of my 5 or 6 Smashbox liner brushes with Fluidline, but it just goes on 100x better with the BB brush.  Also, the BB brush doesn't pull my eyelids at all - it just slides across them.  The line can be thin or thick or I can build it.  I'm actually thinking about buying a backup.


----------



## claireZk

candace117 said:


> I'm probably the only person on the planet that doesn't use the 187


I don't use it either.  I have a copycat version, and the only thing I've used it for is liquid foundation (which I wear _maybe _once a month), so I see no reason to splurge on the real thing.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Teee hee it's the weekend and so I am doing bright pink and purple:

MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder (also Lancome Effacernes concealer and smashbox primer to prep)

MAC:
Painterly paint pot
Hepcat e/s (pinkish/blue/wine...almost is light magenta on me)
Parfait Amour e/s (vibrant light bluish purple) on the outer V
Fluidline in black track
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara (LOVE THIS).

Jampacked lipglass (Yahoo!)

OK this is probably the wrong thread for my rant but grrr I am SO not understanding what all the hype is about Fluidline.  I am now using a flat, narrow brush (smashbox #9) and I'm just not feeling the love. It's just too much work for me compared to how the end result is...if it looked head and shoulders above how my other liners work I would want to spend the extra time putting on this liner but hmmm...  

I love MAC, don't get me wrong, but Fluidline is just not blowing my skirt up.  I think I'm going to stick with my kohl pencils and Stila liquid eye liner pen.


----------



## mcb100

i have Fluidline on today. after a few hours of wearing it, it starts to kind of crack for me, like it doesn't look that well on my face after a few hours of wear. i think i'll pick up bobbi brown liquid liner


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Try the Bobbi Brown Gel Liner (I'm guessing that's the one you meant!).

PGal, I'm not blown away by Fluidline either, but with the Bobbi Brown ultra fine liner brush, it's still my 2nd fave after BB Gel Liner.  I use my BB liner most days, but it's dark brown, so I pull out the Fluidline when I want black.


----------



## illinirdhd

My FOTD is pretty simple today...

Bare Study paint pot
Two to Glow - the orange all over, then used my 224 blending brush in the marbled colors for the outer V and in the crease.  BB e/s in Bone under my brow.
Finished with BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink and LashBlast in Very Black (really love this, especially for the price!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ Try the Bobbi Brown Gel Liner (I'm guessing that's the one you meant!).
> 
> PGal, I'm not blown away by Fluidline either, but with the Bobbi Brown ultra fine liner brush, it's still my 2nd fave after BB Gel Liner. I use my BB liner most days, but it's dark brown, so I pull out the Fluidline when I want black.


 
Sounds good.  I have so many freakin' pencils and kohl liners (MAC, Chanel, Urban Decay, MUFE, plus the Stila liquid pencil) that this has turned me off to gel liners in general.  But sheesh I don't want to feel that way...I love being open to trying new stuff.  I think I'm going to just use what I have right now, let the fluidline fade to black and try BB later down the road.  I hear so many great things about it on the boards here!


----------



## frostedcouture

no makeup but mascara


----------



## claireZk

I used my Laura Geller Spackle yesterday and I had 2 little whiteheads at the end of the day.  My skin had just cleared up after its last freak out, too 

I don't know whether to see if my skin adjusts to it or not.  It made my skin really smooth and soft.  I wore it with EM foundation, LG Balance & Brighten and LG Bronze & Brighten, and my skin looked really nice...  then those pesky zits popped up!!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ To use PGal's words, Spackle never blew up my skirt.  It was ok, I liked the sheen, but I get better results from a combo of Smashbox primer (or Monistat) and MAC Strobe Liquid.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

everything normal except eyes:
neutragena masacra
clinique high definition mascara
eyeliner
mac soft brown on lid
all that glitters on crease
vanilla as highlighter


----------



## Pursegrrl

A shout out to *illi *for the inspiration here.  I didn't get the MAC Tempting quad...rather I just picked up Bitter e/s because it's sorta like Brash that's in the quad and I already have the other 3 shadows...

So...

Bare Study paint pot (applied with the 252 brush, another nod to illi for that tip!)
honey lust in inner corners
Bitter mid lid
Tempting on outer v and in the crease
Stila black liquid eye pencil (sorry, fluidline, not cuttin the mustard)
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara


----------



## illinirdhd

Yay!  So glad you like Bitter!  I think it was actually YOU who inspired ME to order it in the first place though!

It's a fun little splash of color, but doesn't make you look or feel like a clown!  Just a little somethin' somethin'!

Love it!

I haven't done my makeup today - being super lazy.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Yay! So glad you like Bitter! *I think it was actually YOU who inspired ME to order it in the first place though*!
> 
> It's a fun little splash of color, but doesn't make you look or feel like a clown! Just a little somethin' somethin'!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I haven't done my makeup today - being super lazy.


 
awww....and then I felt like a dork b/c I was all excited to get a cool sub for Brash...and then never even used it for weeks and weeks, LOL.

Thank you, m'dear!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> A shout out to *illi *for the inspiration here.  I didn't get the MAC Tempting quad...rather I just picked up Bitter e/s because it's sorta like Brash that's in the quad and I already have the other 3 shadows...
> 
> So...
> 
> Bare Study paint pot (applied with the 252 brush, another nod to illi for that tip!)
> honey lust in inner corners
> Bitter mid lid
> Tempting on outer v and in the crease
> Stila black liquid eye pencil (sorry, fluidline, not cuttin the mustard)
> Chanel Exceptionnel mascara



honey lust looks so great on your inner corners!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> honey lust looks so great on your inner corners!


 
OMG, thank you, jc! I did this super rushed and I have to admit I'm pretty happy I'm getting a _tad_ more confident with the brushes. I've never used honey lust on the (crinkly, yuck) inner corners but heck yeah I will do that again!!

But...I'm still grateful for the weekends to practice. Nothing worse than an on the fly experiment in the early a.m. getting ready for work...although Smoke & Diamonds can usually fix any funkiness I might come up with those days, LOL.


----------



## frostedcouture

jc2239 said:


> honey lust looks so great on your inner corners!



i agree!!  that's my fave color and it suits you very nicely.  i love the liner.


----------



## claireZk

Pursegrrl said:


> So...
> 
> Bare Study paint pot (applied with the 252 brush, another nod to illi for that tip!)
> honey lust in inner corners
> Bitter mid lid
> Tempting on outer v and in the crease
> Stila black liquid eye pencil (sorry, fluidline, not cuttin the mustard)
> Chanel Exceptionnel mascara


I love this look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> I love this look!


 
Oh shucks...OK never mind, I eat up compliments with a spoon! I've been working so hard on my techniques these past few months so thank you for all your help and feedback!

Frosty, the liner is Stila liquid eye pencil...I'm putting fluidline in the No pile for now, bummer.

Also forgot to mention I used a touch of Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on my lower waterlines.  It's so creamy that I don't have to pull my lower eyelids down to do this...love that!  but the black waterline can make my eyes look smaller so I may not do this all of the time...just playing around today.


----------



## illinirdhd

I finally put on my face today...

Normal face, but skipped the Select Tint

Bare Study Paint Pot
All That Glitters all over my lid, to the brow bone
Woodwinked on the outer half of my lid
Star Violet in the crease (LOVE this!)
Shroom under my brow
BB Gel Liner
LashBlast Mascara


----------



## peach.

*Pursegrrrrrl*, your eyes are gorgeous! Bitter looks great in the middle. A little o/t, but do you ever wear auburn or orange colors? I think you'd look great with a red-brown-orange smoky!!! Hmm, maybe I'm referring to the Spiced Chocolate quad.

No makeup for me today!


----------



## Pursegrrl

peach. said:


> *Pursegrrrrrl*, your eyes are gorgeous! Bitter looks great in the middle. A little o/t, but do you ever wear auburn or orange colors? I think you'd look great with a red-brown-orange smoky!!! Hmm, maybe I'm referring to the Spiced Chocolate quad.
> 
> No makeup for me today!


 
Hey thanks, peach!  you know I tend to stay away from auburn and orangey colors as I am cool toned...I like plums/pinks/charcoal and light greys for the most part.  Makeup that is too Yellow or orangey or tan for me is really hard to pull off.

But...I do have the spiced chocolate quad and I LOVE it!!  So much more to play with this f/w...


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I finally put on my face today...
> 
> Normal face, but skipped the Select Tint
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> All That Glitters all over my lid, to the brow bone
> Woodwinked on the outer half of my lid
> Star Violet in the crease (LOVE this!)
> Shroom under my brow
> BB Gel Liner
> LashBlast Mascara


 
oooh, very nice!


----------



## illinirdhd

I put All that Glitters, Woodwinked, Shroom and Star Violet in a quad together and figured what the heck!  They look great together!


----------



## lovemysavior

jc2239 said:


> *illinirdhd *that sounds so pretty--i love the shadowy lady quad and i'm sure it looks amazing on you!
> 
> *lovemysavior *your eyes and brows look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> *my FOTD: *La Mer tinted moisturizer, La Mer loose powder


Thank you.  I have always been very particular about my eyebrows and I refuse to let anyone do them for me except myself.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## peach.

Today:

Bare Study p/p
Satin Taupe all over lid
Vex in the middle
Club in the outer corner & crease
Black Tied in outer V

Brown e/s, brown dress, monogram Speedy...I'm all brown today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bare Study paint pot
Illegal Cargo e/s on lid
Nocturnelle on the outer V and in the crease
Smolder liner
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara
MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> Bare Study paint pot
> Illegal Cargo e/s on lid
> Nocturnelle on the outer V and in the crease
> Smolder liner
> Chanel Exceptionnel mascara
> MAC lipstick in Russe
> MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle



oooh sounds beautiful!  you know i love my illegal cargo, and dazzleglasses are the perfect finisher for any look.  and we're mascara twins today!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> oooh sounds beautiful! you know i love my illegal cargo, and dazzleglasses are the perfect finisher for any look. and we're mascara twins today!


 
Weeee hoo!  I have been at my new job 4 weeks now, so I feel a little more confident going to the office with more dramatic looks and not just the Stila Original smoky quad....

Yeah, love those dazzleglasses...are they really going permanent??


----------



## ellacoach

MAC Lovely Lily Pigment
MAC Vanilla Pigment
Chanel eyeliner duo 
Chanel exceptionnel mascara
MAC Like Venus Dazzleglass


----------



## claireZk

^ That sounds beautiful!


----------



## MissTiss

Colossal Mascara 
Jampacked Lipglass

That's it. I've been bummed lately...


----------



## illinirdhd

My new Monistat - MAC Sheer Tint - Strobe Liquid Combo (thanks, Jen!)

Then:
Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
Bare Study Paint Pot
Woodwinked all over lid
Bitter on the lower, outer lid
Tempting in the crease
BB e/s in Bone under brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
LashBlast in Very Black

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
NARS Orgasm
Fix + to set


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> My new Monistat - MAC Sheer Tint - Strobe Liquid Combo (thanks, Jen!)
> 
> Then:
> Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Woodwinked all over lid
> Bitter on the lower, outer lid
> Tempting in the crease
> BB e/s in Bone under brow
> BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
> LashBlast in Very Black
> 
> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
> NARS Orgasm
> Fix + to set



glad you're liking the combo! 

how do you feel about smashbox's halo hydrating powder?  i've been really curious about this one for awhile, and just purchased something similar by YSL that i'm really liking so if it's any good the smashbox may be next on my list!


----------



## illinirdhd

I love it!  I don't need a ton of coverage - just something to cover blemishes now and then, even out my skin, make me look finished, KWIM?  It's reasonably expensive, but you can't go wrong with QVC's 30 day guarantee, and it lasts forever.  I ordered my first one in mid-February, and it JUST ran out maybe a week ago (I used it every day).  Plus, as you know from the YSL one, it's great for travel - the powder doesn't get all over everything like mineral foundation does!

I was curious about the YSL one when I saw it on your blog too!  What is the net wt of the YSL?  I don't see that on saks.com....

It's $56, and the Smashbox is $59.


----------



## jc2239

it sounds great!  from what you can tell is it as ridiculously thick as the YSL?  because if it were thinner i'd definitely go for it .  and did you have to get it with auto-ship?  sorry for the barrage of questions 

i'm really loving the YSL so far!  i just wish it were a tad more portable and not so bulky


----------



## illinirdhd

The Smashbox container fits in the palm of my hand rather well - I hold it in my hand when I use it.  It's probably a little over 1" thick.  It's sort of bulky, but not enough that it bothers me.  Also, it's plastic, so it's not heavy.  You don't have to get the auto delivery - I did the one time order with the brush.  There's no way I need a new one every 90 days!  The brush is really nice - I have two of them though, so I put one on MUA!  I love the kabuki brush idea, but with a longer handle!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks so much for all the great info!  for some reason i couldn't find the non-autoship version but found it just now!  it's been added to my ever-growing list of things to try at some point in the future


----------



## illinirdhd

I just keep adding stuff I see and "need" to my elfster and MUA wish lists!  I figure that's as good a place as any to keep track!  Plus when I'm at Nordies, I can pull either one up on my phone & shop from there!  Oh, technology is a curse.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks so much for all the great info!  for some reason i couldn't find the non-autoship version but found it just now!  it's been added to my ever-growing list of things to try at some point in the future


You found the non-autoship one?  I looked for it last night night, and I couldn't find it.  I assumed that you could only get it with the auto-shipment.  That's good to know.  I may want to try this.  However, I must admit, it's a quite pricey.  It's supposed to start showing up in stores in December from what I have heard.  If Ulta gets it then, I may have to play a bit with the tester before I take the plunge.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ It is expensive, but it lasted me almost 7 months of every day use!


----------



## jc2239

*armcandyluvr *i provided you with the link in my response to your comment--i hope you saw it!



illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ It is expensive, but it lasted me almost 7 months of every day use!



wow that's a really long time, especially with daily use!  sounds like it's a pretty good value then


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

today for eyes i wore
MAC black tied on lids
MAC silver ring on crease
MAC vanilla as highlighter blended very well
MAC phone number eyeliner
LOVES IT. but is a bit dramatic for school.. lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Colossal Mascara
> Jampacked Lipglass
> 
> That's it. I've been bummed lately...


 
Bummed?  Everything alright, MT?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back to a Corporate Smokey look today, LOL:
MAC Painterly Paint pot
MAC Club e/s on lid
MAC Smoke & Diamonds to blur the upper edge and up the crease
MAC Smolder liner, upper lids only
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara (very nice!!)  Good competition for MAC mascaras, hee

A touch of Gentle Blush (MAC) over the usual MUFE foundation and loose powder

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Plushglass in Oversexed


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me today!   Did a five minute face (probably three haha) -  a natural peachy/gold look with a brighter coral/orange lip for some pop. 

Face
Usual eye/face cream
YSL Touche Eclat #3
PeterThomasRoth translucent sunblock powder
Mac Peaches blush

Eyes
UDPP
Mac Cosmic e/s all over the lid (I have 2389238 gold eye shadows, but this one might be my favorite - good thing I have two)! 
Mac Dipdown Fluidline (upper lash line)
DiorShow mascara in black

Lips
Guerlain KissKiss l/s in Peche Fougheuse
Guerlain KissKiss l/s 840


----------



## Veelyn

Tiss- Everything ok? You can PM me if needed


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> Tiss- Everything ok? You can PM me if needed


 

Aww. Thanks, Vee.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot with the 252 brush
Jardin Aires pigment on inner corners
Knight Divine e/s on mid lid and into the crease
a little touch of Silver Ring to blur the upper line of Knight Divine
Smolder Kohl liner
MUFE liner in the lower waterlines
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara
A little Gentle Mineralize blush (MAC) on the cheeks

NARS lipstick in Belle du Jour
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

This was a SUPER fun look with grey smokey eyes combined with glossy, peachy lips.  I love NARS glosses, but the Chanel glossimers are so much richer and thicker...much more oomph at least on me.


----------



## cpooh

Make Up For Ever HD foundation mixed with my daily moisturizer
Dior Beauty DiorSkin Looser Powder
Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes in Mat Black 
Diorshow Mascara in Black
Inimitable Mascara in Black
Dior Beauty 1-Colour Eyeshadow  in Icy White
Mac Fafi Blush in Fashion Frenzy
Make Up Forever Concealer
Burt's Bee Pomegranate Lip balm
NYX lipstick in Summerlove

Regular day, when I wear makeup.


----------



## Sternchen

Excuse my clinique hair band...I was just playing around in the bathroom 






...I hate that when I look up you can't seen my eyelids.  ARGH!

Foundation:

IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey

Eyes:

Artdeco eyeshadow primer
MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
Chanel Inimitable Mascara

Lips:

MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass 

This is my first real attempt at this using 2 eyeshadows and blending stuff, so please don't think I look like a clown


----------



## claireZk

^ You look so gorgeous and tanned!


----------



## ellacoach

Sternchen said:


> Excuse my clinique hair band...I was just playing around in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate that when I look up you can't seen my eyelids. ARGH!
> 
> Foundation:
> 
> IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Artdeco eyeshadow primer
> MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
> MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
> Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
> Chanel Inimitable Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> 
> MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass
> 
> This is my first real attempt at this using 2 eyeshadows and blending stuff, so please don't think I look like a clown


 
You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Sternchen

Thanks guys!!  I am still pretty tan...sadly the winter is coming and my skin will get back to being pale and pink.  Woohoo!  *sarcasm*


----------



## Veelyn

Mel, you have nice skin! Love the eyeshadow colors!


----------



## MissTiss

Mel you look just like someone I used to know...but younger. LOL. 

Pretty FOTD! 

I'm bare faced today. Dadgummit. I got up late. Again.


----------



## jc2239

Sternchen said:


> Foundation:
> 
> IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Artdeco eyeshadow primer
> MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
> MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
> Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
> Chanel Inimitable Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> 
> MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass
> 
> This is my first real attempt at this using 2 eyeshadows and blending stuff, so please don't think I look like a clown



*Mel* you did a great job blending, your eyes look really pretty!  The colors look soft and there are no apparent lines--I'd never know this was your first attempt!


----------



## Sternchen

Thanks Jen!  I tried my best, good to hear that I did okay!  

I'm still (impatiently) waiting for my Smoke & Diamonds and Illegal Cargo order.  I'm tempted just to cancel it and drive the hour to the store and pick it up myself!  Grrrr


----------



## dee-dee

Sternchen said:


> Excuse my clinique hair band...I was just playing around in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate that when I look up you can't seen my eyelids. ARGH!
> 
> Foundation:
> 
> IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Artdeco eyeshadow primer
> MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
> MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
> Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
> Chanel Inimitable Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> 
> MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass
> 
> This is my first real attempt at this using 2 eyeshadows and blending stuff, so please don't think I look like a clown


 
Wow, this looks great...I'm jealous.  I've recently started blending different colors myself (about 1 month), and I still can't get it quite right, then again I don't do it every day.  My main problem is the "outer V".  I'm going to splurge on the MAC 219 brush like *jc2239* suggested.  Maybe that will make the difference.  I guess practice makes perfect


----------



## Sternchen

Seriously, the 219 is a great brush.  I received it in a set from my lovely RAOK buddy, Candace and I can't thank her enough.    I wasn't able to get the same results with a softer brush


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing....

Bare Study Paint Pot
Honey Lust on the lower lid (or maybe Gleam, now that I think about it?)
Green Smoke on the mid lid
Sumptuous Olive in the crease and outer V
BB e/s in Bone under brow
LashBlast mascara


----------



## claireZk

Today I used:
EM Sunkissed Fair Intensive 
Laura Geller Bronze & Brighten
MAC Mercurial e/s as blush

Ultima II eye primer
MAC Naked pigment
Splash French Vanilla pigment (which spilled and made a HUGE mess. Hmpf.)
MAC Jardin Aires pigment
Milani Coffee Shop e/s
Revlon Colorstay e/l in Brown
Max Factor Lash Perfection in Rich Black


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Kept it simple today.  I just put on my primer, concealer, Clinique Almost Powder, Bourjois blush, and Plush Lash.  I got a sample Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey, so I gave it a try.  I like it!  It's not quite as hydrating as my MAC lippies, but it was still comfortable to wear.  It was very light feeling.  The color was nice as well.  It is said that Black Honey looks a bit different on each person.  On me, it looked a couple of shades darker than my natural lip color.  At risk of sounding suggestive, it gave me what I will nicely term "bedroom lips", a very sexy flushed look.  It was quite pretty.  I may just have to get a tube.


----------



## frostedcouture

I wore my Nars napoli l/s, mac honey lust and tan pigment, nyc brown eyeliner, zan zusi mascara and mac bronzer.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> Excuse my clinique hair band...I was just playing around in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate that when I look up you can't seen my eyelids. ARGH!
> 
> Foundation:
> 
> IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Artdeco eyeshadow primer
> MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
> MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
> Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
> Chanel Inimitable Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> 
> MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass
> 
> This is my first real attempt at this using 2 eyeshadows and blending stuff, so please don't think I look like a clown


 
Wow, what a great look!  Gorgeous, M!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Painterly paint pot with the 252 brush
Electra e/s all over the lid
Pandamonium e/s on the outer V and in the crease
Smolder kohl liner
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in 1L on the lower waterline (black with a touch of gold)
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

MAC mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC lipstick in Angel
Chanel glossimer in Delight (wonderful, frosty light plum)


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Sternchen said:


> Excuse my clinique hair band...I was just playing around in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hate that when I look up you can't seen my eyelids.  ARGH!
> 
> Foundation:
> 
> IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Artdeco eyeshadow primer
> MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
> MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
> Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
> Chanel Inimitable Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> 
> MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass
> 
> This is my first real attempt at this using 2 eyeshadows and blending stuff, so please don't think I look like a clown



Beautiful Mel!!


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup today.  I've got a big zit on my left cheek so I'm treating the hell out of it so it'll go away


----------



## illinirdhd

Bare Study Paint Pot
All That Glitters all over lid
Woodwinked on the outer lid
Star Violet in the crease
Shroom under brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
LashBlast Mascara


----------



## MissTiss

Sternchen said:


> No makeup today. I've got a big zit on my left cheek so I'm treating the hell out of it so it'll go away


 

Me too! Right down to the zit on my left cheek. Damnit.  MB Drying Lotion here I come!


----------



## coach4me

confession time:

I've been lurking in this thread for a long, long time. It is you wonderful tpf-ers who have actually inspired me wear eye make up... I just started wearing it everyday about 6 weeks ago. Prior to that, I hadn't worn eye make up since the 7th grade... and that was over 20 years ago!!!

Thanks to all of you beauty bar ladies, for posting your pictures and techniques. I've learned a lot from you!

So this is my first post in this thread!!

I'm a little too shy to post a picture, and I'm also nursing a broken nose, but today, I wore:

Stila illuninating tinted moiturizer in shade 1
sally hansen concealer in medium
Ultima II loose power in the t-zone only
stila e/s in moonlight on the inner corners
benefit cream e/s in get figgy on the lids
stila e/s in La douce (a olive green color) in the outer v
bourjois theatre d'opera mascara
Lip fusion pencil in nude, and lip fusion clear plumper gloss


----------



## illinirdhd

Yay, *coach4me*!  And welcome!  Sounds like a beautiful face!


----------



## MissTiss

coach4me said:


> confession time:
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for a long, long time. It is you wonderful tpf-ers who have actually inspired me wear eye make up... I just started wearing it everyday about 6 weeks ago. Prior to that, I hadn't worn eye make up since the 7th grade... and that was over 20 years ago!!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you beauty bar ladies, for posting your pictures and techniques. I've learned a lot from you!
> 
> So this is my first post in this thread!!
> 
> I'm a little too shy to post a picture, and I'm also nursing a broken nose, but today, I wore:
> 
> Stila illuninating tinted moiturizer in shade 1
> sally hansen concealer in medium
> Ultima II loose power in the t-zone only
> stila e/s in moonlight on the inner corners
> benefit cream e/s in get figgy on the lids
> stila e/s in La douce (a olive green color) in the outer v
> bourjois theatre d'opera mascara
> Lip fusion pencil in nude, and lip fusion clear plumper gloss


 
Sounds pretty!  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## jc2239

coach4me said:


> confession time:
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for a long, long time. It is you wonderful tpf-ers who have actually inspired me wear eye make up... I just started wearing it everyday about 6 weeks ago. Prior to that, I hadn't worn eye make up since the 7th grade... and that was over 20 years ago!!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you beauty bar ladies, for posting your pictures and techniques. I've learned a lot from you!
> 
> So this is my first post in this thread!!
> 
> I'm a little too shy to post a picture, and I'm also nursing a broken nose, but today, I wore:
> 
> Stila illuninating tinted moiturizer in shade 1
> sally hansen concealer in medium
> Ultima II loose power in the t-zone only
> stila e/s in moonlight on the inner corners
> benefit cream e/s in get figgy on the lids
> stila e/s in La douce (a olive green color) in the outer v
> bourjois theatre d'opera mascara
> Lip fusion pencil in nude, and lip fusion clear plumper gloss



sounds beautiful!  and i hope your nose is healing nicely


----------



## jc2239

i checked out mac's suite array eyeshadow suites yesterday and couldn't resist picking one up for myself in blue zone, and so of course i had to do a FOTD using it!  








 

i paired it with my YSL rouge volupte in #1 nude beige


----------



## claireZk

^ Oooh I love that!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks claire!   i can always count on your comments fora pick me up after a crummy day 

unfortunately the eyeshadow suite was crumbling as i was using it and hard to work with.  these are my first matte shadows and i'm definitely not loving them so much.


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow that's such a pretty look Jen!!  I think I would do the same with the blue lined on my lid.    Awesomee.  I havent checked out those yet.  what mascara are you using?


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Wow that's such a pretty look Jen!!  I think I would do the same with the blue lined on my lid.    Awesomee.  I havent checked out those yet.  what mascara are you using?



thanks frosty!   i'd avoid the eyeshadow suites if there's something else you'd rather by, as they're really not that great.  

i decided to use my max factor lash perfection today since i haven't used it in AGES and i'd forgotten how much i like it!  max factor definitely makes some great mascaras


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> thanks frosty!   i'd avoid the eyeshadow suites if there's something else you'd rather by, as they're really not that great.
> 
> * i decided to use my max factor lash perfection today* *since i haven't used it in AGES and i'd forgotten how much i like it!  max factor definitely makes some great mascaras*


That's what I've been using too!  I  it!!


----------



## peach.

*jen*, that is sooooo pretty! They look exactly like the Brow Shaders I have, down to the uneven amount of eyeshadow. It made sense for brows since the bigger side is the brow powder and the smaller side for highlight, but I wonder why they did that for the e/s suites.

I only wore "tinted moisturizer" today -- just my Chanel foundation mixed with moisturizer.


----------



## Sternchen

Jen, that's a gorgeous look!  i love the colors and how sparkely they are


----------



## cheburashka

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks claire!   i can always count on your comments fora pick me up after a crummy day
> 
> unfortunately the eyeshadow suite was crumbling as i was using it and hard to work with.  *these are my first matte shadows and i'm definitely not loving them so much.*




Jen, you are super awesome, but I always wondered why you never do swatches of matte shadows.  Sparkly shadows are great, of course, but in the professional scientific environment they are really looked down upon and I've been commented multiple times not to wear glittery shadows, so I always wear matte ones now. I wish you'd do  more swatches of matte shadows, so the rest of us, gals, who don't wear sparklies can feel some love too.


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> That's what I've been using too!  I  it!!



*claire* i always how awesome Max Factor shadows are after I haven't used them for awhile!



peach. said:


> *jen*, that is sooooo pretty! They look exactly like the Brow Shaders I have, down to the uneven amount of eyeshadow. It made sense for brows since the bigger side is the brow powder and the smaller side for highlight, but I wonder why they did that for the e/s suites.



thanks *peach*!  they do look just like the brow shaders!  i think with the e/s suites the point was that one shade is the "main" shade and the other the "accent" so you wouldn't need as much of it, although i happen to think the accent shades are much nicer than the main shades and want more!  



Sternchen said:


> Jen, that's a gorgeous look!  i love the colors and how sparkely they are



thanks mel .  it was a PITA to do thanks to the stubborn shadows, but i still liked how it turned out.  



cheburashka said:


> Jen, you are super awesome, but I always wondered why you never do swatches of matte shadows.  Sparkly shadows are great, of course, but in the professional scientific environment they are really looked down upon and I've been commented multiple times not to wear glittery shadows, so I always wear matte ones now. I wish you'd do more swatches of matte shadows, so the rest of us, gals, who don't wear sparklies can feel some love too.



awww thanks so much for letting me know *cheburashka*-i never realized!  i just realized i totally lied, i do have a few YSL matte shadows lying around and a few others that i don't use that often.  my "work" look is matte shadows, but it's VERY safe and boring so i've never thought to try to do anything a little more interesting, but you've inspired me to create some pretty work looks! 

the matte shadows just never draw my eye since i'm such a sucker for sparkle on the weekends  but i promise to swatch more of them!


----------



## frostedcouture

oh awesome, Jen!  I thought maybe it could be the Max Factor   I'm looking to get another one.  I am using the Zan Zusi that missmustard was really nice to send me, and sometimes layering it with Plushlash.  I have to use waterproof first or it won't hold the curl.  I love waterproof mascara now. hehe.  and the small brushes that come with MF are very very convenient.


----------



## Sternchen

Same as a few days ago except this time with eyeliner!  DH and I are going to Oktoberfest tonight (not in Munich, in Geiselwind, the biggest one in Frankonia).  I'm the designated driver of course, LOL 

Foundation:

IsaDora mineral foundation makeup in 03 light honey

Eyes:

Artdeco eyeshadow primer
MAC Girl Friendly paintpot applied with fingers (bad, I know!!)
MAC Shale applied with 219SE Brush
Blended with MAC's 217 Brush
Chanel Inimitable Mascara
Nivea black eye liner

Lips:

MAC's Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## godsavechanel

MAC
blush in whim
jardin aires pigment on lid
espresso and carbon eyeshadow in the crease as a liner
blot powder
chanel exceptionelle mascara, and liquid liner
clinique foundation
i was trying to go for this look




but i've decided that smoky eyes look doesn't suit me very well but on a good note, my blending was better today, well i thought so


----------



## Pursegrrl

Had to head into the office today to check on a systems deployment status so...

 MAC:
Painterly paint pot
Chill e/s on inner lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s on mid/outer lid
Print on the outer V
Phone number liner
Chanel Exceptionnal mascara

MAC lipstick in Ahoy there!
MAC lipglass in Snowgirl....wow this has incredible sheer white plus reddish glitter!!  Very fun.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

foundation (neutrogena) 
MAC phone number eyeliner
Nutrogena carbon black mascara
MAC silver ring e/s on crease
MAC vanilla e/s on top of crease line





*please note this was taken after a whole day of sweating*


----------



## illinirdhd

Tonight I wore...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Gleam all over lid
Bold & Brazen on the outer edge
Smoke & Diamonds in the crease and V
Glamour Check just in the crease
Fluidline in Blacktrack
Dior Show Iconic Mascara in black


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Woodwinked on the bottom third of my lid
Smoke & Diamonds on the middle third
Star Violet in the crease and outer V
Shroom under my brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
Chanel Inimitable

I'm really surprised how versatile S&D is!  Thanks for pointing it out, JC & PGal!  I can't believe it looks good with Woodwinked - you'd never think so looking at the two side by side, but when they're on, they're great together!


----------



## jc2239

^^ sounds like you're making good use of that S&D! see it really does go with _everything_


----------



## Couture_Girl

1.monistat chafing gel
2. mac select tint in NC40
3. mac MSF natural in medium dark
4. mac bronzing powder in redefined gold (neo sci fi)
5. lancome eyeliner in black
6. maybeline define a lash
7. mac love nectar lustreglass 

very simple no shadows today


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup For Ever High Def foundation
MUFE High Def powder applied with my super freakin awesome MUFE Kabuki brush!!

Chanel eye quad (smoky eyes)
MAC liner in Orpheus
MUFE Smoky lash mascara

MAC lipglass in Jampacked

Hmmm, still not happy with the Chanel eye quad.  I may try it over a MAC paint pot to see if that keeps it on...just doesn't have any staying power on my lids, poo.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I used Smoke & Diamonds in my FOTD.  Unfortunately, I forgot to take a pic before removing everything.  After I applied my primer, concealers, Clinique Almost Powder, brow gel, and Bourjois blush, I used: 

Smoke & Diamonds all over the lid
Shadowy lady on the outer half and blended into the crease
Lightfall on the brow bone
Technakohl liner in Purple Dash
Plush Lash with UD Lingerie & Galoshes

I then lined my lips with Cremestick liner in Sublime Culture and applied Viva Glam VI lipstick.


----------



## candace117

I just did a very natural look, with Naked pigment on lids, Zoomlash on lashes, MSF in Light Flush, and clear lipglass.


----------



## claireZk

^ Yay for Naked pigment!!


----------



## candace117

Heck yes!  It can literally do anything


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ woot!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Makeup For Ever High Def foundation
> MUFE High Def powder applied with my super freakin awesome MUFE Kabuki brush!!
> 
> Chanel eye quad (smoky eyes)
> MAC liner in Orpheus
> MUFE Smoky lash mascara
> 
> MAC lipglass in Jampacked
> 
> *Hmmm, still not happy with the Chanel eye quad. I may try it over a MAC paint pot to see if that keeps it on...just doesn't have any staying power on my lids, poo*.


 
OK, good news update:  I tried the Chanel smokey eye quad tonight again but with MAC's Bare Study paint pot underneath.  MUUUUUCH better - whew!  Glad these two brands get along, LOL.  

[I have a Stila eye quad I love but I can't do any MAC paint pots underneath as it just grabs too funky. ush:]


----------



## jc2239

^^ yay for getting it to work to your liking!  i'm so jealous of everyone who has this, it seems so gorgeous ush:


my FOTD from last night: 










i used my YSL eyeshadow duo in #5, MAC eyeshadow suite in Blue Zone, Bobbi Brown gel liner and Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara.


----------



## Sternchen

Love that look!


----------



## coach4me

jc2239 said:


> ^^ yay for getting it to work to your liking! i'm so jealous of everyone who has this, it seems so gorgeous ush:
> 
> 
> my FOTD from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used my YSL eyeshadow duo in #5, MAC eyeshadow suite in Blue Zone, Bobbi Brown gel liner and Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara.


 
^^^^Just lovely!!!!


Normal "face" today...
Stila in tint one, concealor and a little loose powder, then:

Champagne e/s on entire lid
Stila Coppery brown below the crease
dark brown e/s used wet as a eyeliner
bourjois theatre d'opera mascara
lip fusion liner and gloss.


----------



## MissTiss

jc2239 said:


> ^^ yay for getting it to work to your liking! i'm so jealous of everyone who has this, it seems so gorgeous ush:
> 
> 
> my FOTD from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used my YSL eyeshadow duo in #5, MAC eyeshadow suite in Blue Zone, Bobbi Brown gel liner and Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara.


 

THIS is my favorite one yet!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## claireZk

I love the smokey eye, Jen!  I'm not used to seeing your liner tightlined, but I like it!!


----------



## Sternchen

Jen's really got gorgeous eyes!


----------



## jc2239

thanks so much ladies!   SO was a little startled by the whole look i think--he said he didn't recognize me ush:.  

and *claire* you're so observant!  this is actually the first time i've lined my waterline in YEARS!!  

awwww mel i just saw your comment you're so sweet!  but my eyes kinda suck in person


----------



## illinirdhd

Jen, I love that look too!  Beautiful!

Today I'm wearing:
Bare Study Paint Pot
Go on lower lid
Smoke & Diamonds on middle lid
Shroom under brow
Glamour Check! in crease and outer V
BB Gel Liner - Espresso Ink
Chanel Inimitable

Still putting that S&D to good use!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> ^^ yay for getting it to work to your liking! i'm so jealous of everyone who has this, it seems so gorgeous ush:
> 
> 
> my FOTD from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used my YSL eyeshadow duo in #5, MAC eyeshadow suite in Blue Zone, Bobbi Brown gel liner and Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara.


 
So gorgeous, JC, as usual!!! I am going to get some of that Bobbi Brown gel liner! You and Sarah have sold me on it 

Do you do this just as a hobby [aka you just like to look good, lol]? Or is it your profession? Hope you don't mind me asking!


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> Jen, I love that look too!  Beautiful!
> 
> Today I'm wearing:
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Go on lower lid
> Smoke & Diamonds on middle lid
> Shroom under brow
> Glamour Check! in crease and outer V
> BB Gel Liner - Espresso Ink
> Chanel Inimitable
> 
> Still putting that S&D to good use!



thanks!   your look sounds beautiful as well!  you know i love the multi-toned looks and this one with S&D and so many other great products sounds perfect!  i bet you look hot today 



Veelyn said:


> So gorgeous, JC, as usual!!! I am going to get some of that Bobbi Brown gel liner! You and Sarah have sold me on it
> 
> Do you do this just as a hobby [aka you just like to look good, lol]? Or is it your profession? Hope you don't mind me asking!



*veelyn* definitely check out the BB liner--it was an impulse purchase for me since i don't line my eyes often, but it's made the whole process so much more enjoyable!  and of course please tell us what you think once you've tried it 

makeup is not my profession, but i'm so flattered that you asked!  honestly i don't post many FOTD's because the looks that I love are sooooo not work appropriate but i do love to have fun on nights/weekends.  oh and I PMed you!


----------



## illinirdhd

Veelyn said:


> So gorgeous, JC, as usual!!! I am going to get some of that Bobbi Brown gel liner! You and Sarah have sold me on it
> 
> Do you do this just as a hobby [aka you just like to look good, lol]? Or is it your profession? Hope you don't mind me asking!


 
DEFINITELY TRY THE BB GEL LINERS!  They're fabulous!  QVC has the liner and brush duo - it's not a huge savings, but it's convenient if there's no Nordies or Saks near you!!!


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> DEFINITELY TRY THE BB GEL LINERS!  They're fabulous!  QVC has the liner and brush duo - it's not a huge savings, but it's convenient if there's no Nordies or Saks near you!!!



oooh did you see the mini set with two liners, the short-handled brush and small mascara?  i even have the link saved because i've been meaning to post about it--it's $42 and seems like a great started set, although I could've done without the mascara!  

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...obbi-Brown-Long-Wear-Gel-Eyeliner-4-Piece-Set


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ That is a great deal!  And those are full sized liners!  *V*, they'll last you forever.  I've been using my Espresso Ink probably 5 days/week since early Feb., and I have about 1/2 left!  There is also a 3 piece set - different liner colors with a brush, no mascara for $42.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...c.Bobbi-Brown-Long-Wear-Gel-Eyeliner-3-pc-Set

I used BB's Everything Mascara once and wasn't thrilled with it.  It went back to QVC.


----------



## Veelyn

See, that was MY perk of having you as my secret buddy Sarah! LOL. I got to check out all the good stuff you had on your list! 

I am going to get some next paycheck.. I'm trying to save though, ugh!

& see with mascara's.. I love my drug store brands. My favorite is Lancome and Max Factor, but I've tried them all!


----------



## illinirdhd

Oh no, I'm a Beauty Bar enabler!  Jen, Frosty and PGal were my enablers - guess I'm passing it on!


----------



## frostedcouture

illinirdhd said:


> Oh no, I'm a Beauty Bar enabler!  Jen, Frosty and PGal were my enablers - guess I'm passing it on!



Lol ^__^  
i love the bb gen liner, i used it today with just mascara. i wore no other makeup but i still looked bright and awake   V~~I love max factor too!!  my "HG" is volume couture waterproof.


----------



## Couture_Girl

benefit cream shadow/liner in flatter me
mac's naked lunch (on top of cream shadow) 
mac's shroom as a highlight
mac's nehru as a liner


----------



## frostedcouture

monistat gel ~~ of COURSE ^__^
bb liner
clinique black honey.  sample from allure magazine
c.o bigelow gloss
zan zusi mascara


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Had a checkup today (I'm fine), so I did minimal makeup:  primer, concealers, Clinique Almost Powder, Bourjois Blush, brow gel, lined my eyes with dark blue eye pencil, curled my eyelashes and applied Plush Lash with UD L&G, and topped my lips with MAC Pink Grapefruit.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Oh no, I'm a Beauty Bar enabler! Jen, Frosty and PGal were my enablers - guess I'm passing it on!


 
At your service, goddesses :okay:...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Light peachy nude look today for an early 7am start at work:

MUFE foundation and high def powder applied with the kabuki brush.  This is SO da bomb dot com I can't even tell you.  I was worried about the powder settling into the fine lines you start to get at early 40-something but the kabuki brush application prevents that...trust me with a 12 hour workday today that is something!

MAC Bare Study paint pot on the lids
MAC Chill e/s on inner lids
MAC Say Yeah e/s on outer lids and up the crease (LE peachy shade)
Chanel Le Crayon Yeux in noir (black)
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara (hey, this really rocks as a drugstore mascara!)

MAC Warm Soul mineralize blush
MAC lipstick in Ahoy There
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## Veelyn

Oh shoot, I still have to get some of that monistat gel ASAP!


----------



## illinirdhd

You definitely need to lift the ban, V!


----------



## illinirdhd

My FOTD:

Monistat-MAC Select Tint-Strobe Liquid Combo 
Bobbi Brown Concealer and Corrector with BE Mineral Veil to set both
Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
Bare Study Paint Pot all over lids
Silver Ring from lash line to brow bone
Black Tied in the crease and outer V
Then just a smudge of Star Violet in the very crease down to the bottom lashline
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
Smashbox Lash Primer
Lash Blast Mascara (Yes, PGal, don't you love this, esp. for a cheap mascara?!)
Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder all over my face
A touch of NARS Orgasm on the apples of my cheeks
MAC Fix + to set everything.

This is my first shot at a grey/black smokey eye - I have to admit, I love the look. It was a little drab and goth looking for me, so I put that Star Violet just in the crease and pulled it down and then in to meet my eyeliner and it looks FAB! Just the right pop of color, and perfect with my silver Manolos. Oh, who am I kidding - those go with everything!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Forgot, I used Phloof! as my under brow highlight.  It's from the new Ungaro collection!


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok ladies, so today, I didn't feel like getting all glamorized so I chose something simple that could let me get away without wearing foundation or powder.  Lately I've been trying to let my skin breathe and not using as much foundation.  Anyway, here is what I'm wearing today:

MAC Tempting eyeshadow quad
Make Up Forever eyeliner in black
Loreal Full Definition Voluminous Mascara in black
Two Faced Magic Wand Concealer in Lightning 
Tarte cheek stain in Tickled
Laura Mercier Lip gloss in Bare Beige Glace

And that is it ladies.  Nothing else on my face today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> My FOTD:
> 
> Monistat-MAC Select Tint-Strobe Liquid Combo
> Bobbi Brown Concealer and Corrector with BE Mineral Veil to set both
> Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
> Bare Study Paint Pot all over lids
> Silver Ring from lash line to brow bone
> Black Tied in the crease and outer V
> Then just a smudge of Star Violet in the very crease down to the bottom lashline
> MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
> Smashbox Lash Primer
> Lash Blast Mascara (*Yes, PGal, don't you love this, esp. for a cheap mascara?!)*
> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder all over my face
> A touch of NARS Orgasm on the apples of my cheeks
> MAC Fix + to set everything.
> 
> This is my first shot at a grey/black smokey eye - I have to admit, I love the look. It was a little drab and goth looking for me, so I put that Star Violet just in the crease and pulled it down and then in to meet my eyeliner and it looks FAB! Just the right pop of color, and perfect with my silver Manolos. Oh, who am I kidding - those go with everything!


 
Niiiice, illi!  Yeah, love that Lash Blast.  Great FOTD...you rock!    Oh man, now you may have corrupted me into getting Star Violet, LOL.

Silver manolos??? Right on, GF!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Went a little bolder today at work:

MAC:
Rose Blanc on the inner corners
Knight Divine on the mid lid
Sketch on the outer lids, outer V and into the crease
SMolder kohl liner
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on the inner water line
MUFE Smoky lash mascara

MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
MAC lipstick in Angel
Chanel glossimer in Delight (wonderful light pearlish plum)

I hafta admit, this looked pretty dang good.


----------



## MissTiss

Simple FOTD today. 

MUFE HD Foundation
EM Buttered Tan Foundation lightly to set
MAC Mocha Blush 
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MUFE Aqua Eyes Pencil in 6L - Black Purple
Px False Eyelashes -- I wanted to use my new ZoomLash from my RAOK buddy but I have 6 mascaras open right now.  I gotta use some of them up. 
MAC Rich & Ripe Lipglass


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing my normal face with...

Bare Study paint pot
All that Glitters all over lid
Woodwinked on outer lid
Tempting in the crease and outer V
Pagan on the inner lid for a little color!
Shroom under brow
BB liner in Espresso Ink
Chanel Inimitable


----------



## Veelyn

Sarah, you have to post picsss! I wanna see


----------



## illinirdhd

I know - I've taken FOTD pictures several times, but they never turn out very well!


----------



## jc2239

^^ i'm sure they look better than you think!  i've been dying to see some FOTD photos from you too! 

i always think my photos looks terrible and that the colors are off, but i post anyway


----------



## illinirdhd

I can't get them to come out clear!  Is there a secret?  My camera is decent, so I don't know why they always look fuzzy and like the colors aren't that interesting!


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> I can't get them to come out clear!  Is there a secret?  My camera is decent, so I don't know why they always look fuzzy and like the colors aren't that interesting!



my colors never look as good as they do in person either--i'm thinking i may just need a better camera.  as for the not clear issue, have you tried using your macro setting?  it definitely helps with the close-ups.  and don't try to get too close to your face, my eyes usually end up looking funny when i do that.  i just take a full face shot and then crop the eyes--i'm sure there's a better way but i'm no photographer!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Painterly paint pot with the 252 brush
Spiced Chocolate Quad!!!
MAC liner in Smolder
urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero on the lower waterline
Lancome Hypnose mascara

NARS blush in Super Orgasm
NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
NARS gloss in Supervixen

....and underneath it all....MUFE liquid lift foundation, set with the MUFE Kabuki brush and the high def loose powder.  Wow.  I literally sat down to work at 7:30am this morning and other than inhaling a couple pieces of pizza that our team ordered in I did not leave my seat until 7:30 tonight.  Ta daaaaaaaa.....makeup still intact!!


----------



## frostedcouture

monistat, mac concealer on a random pimple that popped up! ^_^ 
cargo blush
zan zusi mascara
c.o. bigelow gloss
melon pigment, woodwinked, femme-fi


----------



## illinirdhd

I tried a new FOUNDATION today!!!

I mixed CHANEL MAT LUMIERE in Porcelain with an equal amount of Monistat and 4 squirts of MAC Strobe Liquid, mixed it together on the back of my hand. It went on fabulously over my Merlot moisturizer! I may just be in love with this combo!

Then....

Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
BB Corrector and Concealer, set with BE Mineral Veil
Bare Study Paint Pot
Go all over lid, to brow bone
Smoke & Diamonds in the crease
Grand Entrance under my brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
Lash Blast in Black

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
NARS blush in Orgasm
Smashbox gloss in 35MM (love this gloss!)

And here is a very poor first attempt at my EOTD...


----------



## candace117

I mixed Naked and Vanilla pigments together, and put that on my whole eye, then put on Zoomlash mascara, and MSF in Light Flush.
Topped my lips with YSL Golden Gloss #7.


----------



## Veelyn

Sarah, your make up looks good! Your eye color is beautiful.

Have you tried putting your camera on the close up setting? Mine is a "flower" icon on my camera.


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks - yep I'm using the flower setting.  And my camera is 7.1 mp, so I don't know what's wrong w/ me!  Must be an operator error!


----------



## samoXenina

i LOVE your eyebrows!!


illinirdhd said:


> I tried a new FOUNDATION today!!!
> 
> I mixed CHANEL MAT LUMIERE in Porcelain with an equal amount of Monistat and 4 squirts of MAC Strobe Liquid, mixed it together on the back of my hand. It went on fabulously over my Merlot moisturizer! I may just be in love with this combo!
> 
> Then....
> 
> Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
> BB Corrector and Concealer, set with BE Mineral Veil
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Go all over lid, to brow bone
> Smoke & Diamonds in the crease
> Grand Entrance under my brow
> BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
> Lash Blast in Black
> 
> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
> NARS blush in Orgasm
> Smashbox gloss in 35MM (love this gloss!)
> 
> And here is a very poor first attempt at my EOTD...


----------



## claireZk

Wooooohoooooooo Sarah!


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> I tried a new FOUNDATION today!!!
> 
> I mixed CHANEL MAT LUMIERE in Porcelain with an equal amount of Monistat and 4 squirts of MAC Strobe Liquid, mixed it together on the back of my hand. It went on fabulously over my Merlot moisturizer! I may just be in love with this combo!
> 
> Then....
> 
> Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
> BB Corrector and Concealer, set with BE Mineral Veil
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Go all over lid, to brow bone
> Smoke & Diamonds in the crease
> Grand Entrance under my brow
> BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
> Lash Blast in Black
> 
> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
> NARS blush in Orgasm
> Smashbox gloss in 35MM (love this gloss!)
> 
> And here is a very poor first attempt at my EOTD...



you have such gorgeous eyes!!  you look so polished and beautiful! 

and i'm so happy you're still loving the monistat/foundation/luminizer mix


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I tried a new FOUNDATION today!!!
> 
> I mixed CHANEL MAT LUMIERE in Porcelain with an equal amount of Monistat and 4 squirts of MAC Strobe Liquid, mixed it together on the back of my hand. It went on fabulously over my Merlot moisturizer! I may just be in love with this combo!
> 
> Then....
> 
> Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
> BB Corrector and Concealer, set with BE Mineral Veil
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Go all over lid, to brow bone
> Smoke & Diamonds in the crease
> Grand Entrance under my brow
> BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
> Lash Blast in Black
> 
> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder
> NARS blush in Orgasm
> Smashbox gloss in 35MM (love this gloss!)
> 
> And here is a very poor first attempt at my EOTD...


 
Love it!!  Great pic and gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back to purply plummy today:

MAC:
Bare Study Paint Pot
Illegal Cargo e/s on the lid
Fig 1 e/s on the outer lid, outer v and up the crease (matte deep plum)
Liquid eyeliner in Boot Black (first time trying this today...very nice, thin brush!)
Gentle mineralize blush
Zoomlash mascara

Once again, the MUFE foundation + high def powder applied with the kabuki brush just kicked booty hands down as a primer for my lids before the paint pot goes on.  It lasted through an early start today, long work hours plus drinks after work with the gang (couple martinis, hiccup) and my eye makeup stayed put 15 hours plus with no touchups.  Wow!


----------



## claireZk

^ I did purples today too! 

Sana Pore Putty
Covergirl Clean Fragrance Free fdtn 
LG Balance n Brighten 
Tarte Cheek stain in Cloud 9 

Urban Decay Metal Eye Sheen in the purplish color (idk the name)
Too Faced Galaxy Glam e/s in Supernova
MAC pigment in Helium 
Lancome Crayon Glisse in White Light
Revlon Colorstay e/l in Blackberry
Max Factor Lash Perfection Black

Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks, girls!  I haven't done my makeup yet today (took the day off to spend with my new niece!), but I think it may be a Shadowy Lady day!

*samoXenina*, when Smashbox sells Browtech, they say to put the powder on first, then the wax, but it works better for me to do the wax first.  My brows are light colored and sort of sparse, so I tap my ring finger into the wax, draw it across my brow, and then sort of stipple the powder on and my brows usually look quite natural and always last all day!


----------



## dee-dee

illinirdhd said:


> Thanks, girls! I haven't done my makeup yet today (took the day off to spend with my new niece!), but I think it may be a Shadowy Lady day!


 
Aww congrats!!! I love how new babies smell, lol!  You should post an FOTD with Shadowy Lady


----------



## jc2239

congrats on your new niece *illinirdhd*!  i  babies!!  


i decided to play around with my new marimekko for avon palettes and so today i'm wearing their eye and face palettes in poppy bouquet.  i tried to recreate the look in the catalog and it didn't turn out so great, but oh well!  not like anybody will be seeing much of me 








i'm totally LOVING the face palette it's so shimmery and pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

JC- Those colors are really pretty!


----------



## jc2239

thanks *veelyn*!  definitely not colors i'd usually go for but i couldn't resist the cute flower packaging.


----------



## pageclub

i'm totally LOVING the face palette it's so shimmery and pretty![/quote]

Ithe look.. i can't seem to find these in my avon canada books


----------



## jc2239

^^ awww thanks so much!  i just heard from someone else that this doesn't seem to be available in the avon canada books and on the avon canada site .  maybe it's just that they haven't been released yet and will be in the next catalog?  i hope so since they really are pretty and definitely worth a look!


----------



## bnjj

Today:

- Avon Magix primer
- Nars blush in Orgasm
- Stila Kitten eye silk
- Stila Kitten lipgloss
- Lash Blast Mascara
- eyebrow pencil


----------



## claireZk

Jen- those palettes look so pretty!  I had convinced myself that I didn't need them, but maybe I do after all


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another 12 hour day at work and makeup stayed put...ahhhh....

MAC:
Barestudy paint pot
Pandamonium e/s
Black Tied e/s layered on top
Electra e/s layered on top and feathered up around the outer edges to soften the line
Smolder Kohl liner
Zoomlash mascara
Mineralize blush in Gleeful (says it's deep bluish pink but is really peach colored on me, hmm)

At the risk of being repetitive, I LOVE the MUFE High Def powder applied with the MUFE kabuki brush.  Makeup didn't budge.


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup for me today...I can't wait until Monday.  Classes start then and I'll actually be able to get out of the house and maybe put a little bit of makeup on!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here's what I did today.  On my face, I applied my usual primers, concealers, powder, blush.  I then did my eyes with Juxt on the lid, Deep Truth in the crease and blended down, and Lightfall on the brow bone.  I lined eyes with an olive green Ulta pencil and swiped on Plush Lash with UD L&G.  I am wearing Lil Hot Pepper Lipglass.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Painterly paint pot
All that Glitters e/s on the inner corners
Brun e/s on the outer corners & up the crease
Boot Black liquid eyeliner
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

Warm Soul mineralize blush (MAC)
Jampacked lipglass (MAC)

Great early fall look with my super fun new berry colored cashmere sweater!  Woot!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

--Face:
monistat 
moistureblend foundation
everyday minerals walkee talkee blush
verve-acious beauty powder

--Eyes:
bare study p/p
naked pigment
UD last call e/s
smoke & diamonds e/s
phone number e/l
covergirl lash blast mascara

--Lips:
Valentine's Lipgelee


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> MAC:
> Painterly paint pot
> All that Glitters e/s on the inner corners
> Brun e/s on the outer corners & up the crease
> Boot Black liquid eyeliner
> Chanel Exceptionnel mascara
> 
> Warm Soul mineralize blush (MAC)
> Jampacked lipglass (MAC)
> 
> Great early fall look with my super fun new berry colored cashmere sweater! Woot!


 
A tad blurry but here's a couple shots:


----------



## Sternchen

I really love that look, Diana!    Looks great on your eyes!  I've been thinking about adding Brun to my shopping list, but the color on the MAC website looks kinda dark to me   Looks much better on you than on the MAC site!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> I really love that look, Diana!  Looks great on your eyes! I've been thinking about adding Brun to my shopping list, but the color on the MAC website looks kinda dark to me  Looks much better on you than on the MAC site!


 
Thanks, M! I like Brun because it does have a little grey in it as well.  I'm cool toned, so browns that are too yellowy or orange make me look tired. 

It's a satin finish, and on me those are a little less forgiving if I goof up.  If I start with just a tiny bit and slowly layer that works the best.  In comparison, the frosts and veluxe pearles have a lot more shimmer and go on a little easier than satins and I can just plop more on and spread around and they smooth out really nice.  I'm having a blast playing around with these!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Jen- those palettes look so pretty!  I had convinced myself that I didn't need them, but maybe I do after all



claire they're both so pretty but i'm really loving the blush!  you should definitely check it out


----------



## Pursegrrl

Fun Sunday....time to play with color:

MAC:
Greenstroke paint pot:  first time using this and it's great.  Silvery, not too intensely green.  Applied with the 252 brush as always
Dazzlelight e/s packed on over the greenstroke with the 239 brush.  The MUA who helped me pick out greenstroke actually suggested doing a creamy shade over the greenstroke - great!
Poison Pen in the outer V
A touch of Bang on Blue e/s on the center mid lid (got this from EBay)
Boot black liquid eyeliner
MUFE Aqua eyes liner on lower waterlines (shade OL, black)
MAC Brow set in Beguile
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in the navy shade (can't remember exact name)

Mineralize blush (MAC) in Gleeful
MAC lipstick in Angel
MAC Plushglass in Oversexed

SO much fun with the blues/purples/greens...yay!!


----------



## jc2239

^^ sounds hot PG!  i need to try my dazzlelight over my brighter shades to see how that works out--great idea!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> ^^ sounds hot PG! i need to try my dazzlelight over my brighter shades to see how that works out--great idea!


 
Yeah I'm so glad she suggested that b/c otherwise I would have been thinking I don't want anything green in a pp b/c I just have to wear green e/s over them and blah blah blah.  So not true!!  

Dazzlelight rocks, BTW.


----------



## jc2239

^^ dazzlelight is one of my favorites and definitely a staple in my palette!  i use it for everything, but especially highlighting.


----------



## dee-dee

OK, my first FOTD.  After a couple weeks of practicing and reading all your tips,  I finally worked up the nerve.  Just a warning, this post is not really all that informative, it's more like a *HOW DO YOU GUYS THINK I DID* post.  This is basically my work look.

Nothing on my face

Lips - Mac Viva Glam V and Dior Creme de Gloss in creamy Rose on top

Eyes - 
A whole bunch of shadows I got as a GWP from Estee Lauder a couple months ago...two different browns, 1 olive green color, and one really light almost pearl  all blended together.  I can get the names if anyone wants them (I doubt it, lol).  
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Chocolate Shimmer
Estee Lauder double wear mascara


----------



## dee-dee

Oh, and I used Estee Lauder Double Wear concealer to prime my eyelids.  LOL! I can see in the pic that my left eye has more brown than the right.  I guess I still have to practice more


----------



## claireZk

^ You are so pretty!


----------



## jc2239

you did great *dee-dee* and you have such pretty eyes!  looks very work appropriate


----------



## MissTiss

Agree with Claire and Jen, you did great!


----------



## dee-dee

Claire & Tiss you guys are so sweet .  I really appreciate your compliments.

Jen, you really mean that?  LOL.  You're like the eyeshadow expert in my head, so it means a lot coming from you.   Thanks again for schooling me on the MAC 217 brush.  Now I know why so many people love it.

When doing your eyes, do you do one whole eye and then the other?  Or do you do each step back and forth between the two eyes?  Does that make sense?


----------



## jc2239

*dee-dee* i'm so flattered you're so sweet!!   i'm not expert by any means, but your question totally makes sense, and honestly it depends on the day!  lately i've been going back and forth between my eyes so that i can get everything exactly the same and just right.  i'll do one shade on one eye, then do the same shade on the other eye, shade in one area on one eye and then the other, etc. 

and your eyes really do look so pretty--your eyelashes have such great curl to them too!


----------



## tmc089

I'm still alive everyone!! School/work takes up alot of time lol. Here's what I did a few weeks ago for a night out with friends.


----------



## illinirdhd

Gorgeous, dee-dee and Tricia!

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Go on lower lid
Smoke & Diamonds on the middle lid, above Go
Mineral smudged just in the crease
Grand Entrance under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plushlash over my Smashbox lash primer


----------



## dee-dee

Thank you *illinirdhd...*when are you going to post a shadowy lady FOTD? LOL, I need to be corrupted some more into buying the quad.

*Jen, *I think I'll do it step by step, back and forth next time, cuz I obviously did two different things on each eye, hahahaha.  I swear it doesn't look like that in person.


----------



## illinirdhd

I used Shadowy Lady on Saturday, but didn't take pictures.  I will take some next time!  You definitely should buy it.....


----------



## MissTiss

Tricia! I freakin' LOVE that look on you. I'm going to copy it.


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Tricia! I freakin' LOVE that look on you. I'm going to copy it.



LOL! I was just going to post the same thing!! 


Today I used:
Laura Geller Spackle
CG Clean fragrance free 
LG Balance n Brighten Fair
LG Bronze n Brighten
MAC Mercurial e/s on cheeks as highlight

Ulta Kohl e/l in Bronze
MAC e/s in Engaging
Lancome Crayon Glisse in White light (inner corners)
MF Lash Perfection

Chapstick
MAC Fix+ ( this product soooo much!)


----------



## jc2239

*tricia* that looks hot!  mind sharing what products you used so we can all copy ur look? 

*dee-dee* a lot of the time i think my eyes look so pretty when i'm done with them, then i photograph them and realize that they're completely uneven!  it's a huge downer lol


----------



## tmc089

Aw thanks everyone!! For the tops of my eyes I used Maybelline Browntones on lid and crease, highlight is Revlon Colorstay in Champagne. the bottom liner is L'oreal HIP Pigments in Flashy, I obviously used the blue color lol. Finished it off with one layer of mascara on my bottom lashes and 2 on the top.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing my Ungaro shadows!

Bare Study Paint Pot
Lilac Touch on the bottom of my lid
Mineral blended into the crease and outer V
Phloof! under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Blast mascara

This is a pretty neutral smokey look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ woot!  verah nice illi.....


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...only 4 1/2 hours sleep last night (very late hockey game, so hard to unwind afterwards, eeek).

Buuut, my old faithful standby worked like a charm:

MAC:
bare study paint pot
knight divine and black tied on the mid lids and out the crease
say yeah e/s on the outer corners and upper crease
phone number kohl liner on lower waterlines
bootblack liquid eye liner on upper lids

MUFE smoky lash mascara
MAC Gentle mineralize blush

MAC lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC dazzleglass in pleasure principle

....seriously, this lasted through a 12 hour workday plus going out afterwards to a company launch party tonight (and again on minimal sleep).  Only touch up required was the lips!


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> OK...only 4 1/2 hours sleep last night (very late hockey game, so hard to unwind afterwards, eeek).
> 
> Buuut, my old faithful standby worked like a charm:
> 
> MAC:
> bare study paint pot
> knight divine and black tied on the mid lids and out the crease
> say yeah e/s on the outer corners and upper crease
> phone number kohl liner on lower waterlines
> bootblack liquid eye liner on upper lids
> 
> MUFE smoky lash mascara
> MAC Gentle mineralize blush
> 
> MAC lipstick in Sexual Healing
> MAC dazzleglass in pleasure principle
> 
> ....seriously, this lasted through a 12 hour workday plus going out afterwards to a company launch party tonight (and again on minimal sleep).  Only touch up required was the lips!



sounds like a great look!  and any look that can last through a 12 hours workday is a winner in my book .


----------



## dee-dee

Today, I'm wearing all black so I tried to go for a pinkish purplish look that was not too over the top.  I'm not sure if I fully accomplished that.  Well here goes:  Give me feedback whether good, bad, or ugly. lol

Face - 
Nothing

Eyes - 
Estee Lauder double wear concealer as a primer (i'm not really feeling this)
MAC pink venus and Estee Lauder Petal blended together with the 217
Estee Lauder Amethyst on the lid
Mac Ricepaper right under my brows
Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in black ink
Chanel Inimitable mascara in noir

Lips
Mac Gleam Lipstick
Mac Nico Lipglass on top

Voila!!
Oh, and my lips are not really crooked, just always comes out like that in photos.


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Pretty. And might I add, you have perfect eyebrows. Mine are craZy!


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee i love your eye makeup today!  everything looks so pretty and that's a look i'd definitely wear myself


----------



## dee-dee

jc and MissTiss, thank you guys so much.  Everyday I feel more and more confident about my make-up and it's all because of you beautiful ladies.  I've learned so much in such little time.


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> jc and MissTiss, thank you guys so much.  Everyday I feel more and more confident about my make-up and it's all because of you beautiful ladies.  I've learned so much in such little time.



dee-dee you should definitely be confident about your makeup, you did a great job!  but i can totally understand where you're coming from since i'm not entirely confident about my makeup application abilities either.  practice definitely makes perfect!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Go on the bottom of my lid
Smoke & Diamonds on the middle lid/crease/outer V
Grand Entrance under my brow and in the inner corners
Fluidline in Blacktrack
lots of Lashblast

And MAC Slimshine lipstick in Assertive


----------



## MissTiss

^^ That sounds lovely. Would you believe I still haven't used my Smoke & Diamonds?


----------



## illinirdhd

You have to use it!  I mean it - go home and use it RIGHT NOW!    You'll love it!  I didn't think it was color I could wear AT ALL until I put it on!


----------



## MissTiss

hahaha. I really have been so bummed lately. I'm either completely face naked or just wearing mascara and gloss. 

You're right. I promise to wear it tomorrow. NO excuses.  Shoot, I'm supposed to be shopping my stash and I have't even done that!


----------



## illinirdhd

See, there you go!  It will be like you just went SHOPPING!


----------



## MissTiss

^^True. 

I'm going to try to do something really good. Cross your fingers I wake up on time this time and not the late wake up I've been practicing as of late.


----------



## dee-dee

What does smoke & diamonds look like?  What color family?  Was it an LE shadow?  I can't seem to find a swatch of it anywhere on line.  I'm intrigued by the name.


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee i have one somewhere let me go dig it up for you!

okay here it is!






smoke & diamonds is in the bottom row, second swatch from the left

it was from the LE starflash collection--it's a jet-milled powder that feels almost creamy to the touch and has a great soft finish!


----------



## illinirdhd

It's sort of a smokey taupe color.  It can go gray or brown.  (And I never know how to spell gray - is it with an a or an e when you're talking about a color???)

By the time I decided I needed Smoke & Diamonds, it was sold out EVERYWHERE, so I had to find it on Makeup Alley!  But I was able to make a great swap with a really nice girl - her shadow for my Chanel Kaleidoscope nail polish that looked terrible on me!


----------



## MissTiss

I say gray. I also looked this up a million times, but still can't keep the rule straight...

Here's what Wiki says. 

*Grey* (British) or *gray* (American &#8211; see spelling differences) describes the tints and shades ranging from black to white. These, including white and black, are known as *achromatic colors* or *neutral colors*. In recent years, "neutral colors" had been reclassified. These "new" neutrals have low colorfulness and/or chroma on the color wheel.


I guess the American way is Gray.


----------



## dee-dee

illinirdhd said:


> It's sort of a smokey taupe color. It can go gray or brown. (And I never know how to spell gray - is it with an a or an e when you're talking about a color???)
> 
> By the time I decided I needed Smoke & Diamonds, it was sold out EVERYWHERE, so I had to find it on Makeup Alley! But I was able to make a great swap with a really nice girl - her shadow for my Chanel Kaleidoscope nail polish that looked terrible on me!


 
Oh, that's so funny...I just bought Kaleidoscope and I thought it looked weird on me too.  I wasn't aware you could swap stuff on makeup alley.  I'm headed over there now..


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Yeah, definitely try MUA!  I've made some fun swaps in the last couple of weeks!  It's the perfect place to get rid of things you have lying around that you aren't using, and a fun way to try new stuff!


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks, Tiss!


----------



## dee-dee

jc2239 said:


> dee-dee i have one somewhere let me go dig it up for you!
> 
> okay here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke & diamonds is in the bottom row, second swatch from the left
> 
> it was from the LE starflash collection--it's a jet-milled powder that feels almost creamy to the touch and has a great soft finish!


 
I swear, you're the coolest ever .  I just checked out your blog.  I saw your illegal cargo and smoke & diamonds tutorial.  I've decided I gotta have smoke and diamonds.  I think I could wear it because my complexion is somewhat similar to yours.  Where can I get it?? It's like $30 on e-bay.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Try makeup alley or just bite the bullet on eBay.  It really is a great color!  The girl I got mine from on MUA hated the way S&D looked on her just like I hated the way Kaleidoscope looked on me, so it was a great swap!!!

I need to stop obsessing about LE stuff.  I paid $40 for a bottle of Chanel Rouge Noir on eBay last week.  Thankfully it was a great seller who shipped it fast from Hong Kong!


----------



## MissTiss

^^ Holy cow girl!  That must be some polish!


----------



## illinirdhd

It IS gorgeous!  I don't know if it's $40 gorgeous, but I still love it!


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> I swear, you're the coolest ever .  I just checked out your blog.  I saw your illegal cargo and smoke & diamonds tutorial.  I've decided I gotta have smoke and diamonds.  I think I could wear it because my complexion is somewhat similar to yours.  Where can I get it?? It's like $30 on e-bay.



ditto what *illinirdhd *said!  dee-dee you discovered my blog too late since i gave away a smoke & diamonds just a month or two ago!  ush:

i'm so glad you liked my tutorial, that was specially for *sternchen* who requested it!   i think it'd look great on you, especially after seeing how pretty your purple look looked on you today!


and today i'm wearing caron powder on my face and pink manish on my lips!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Absolutely love that lip color on you JC!


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> I need to stop obsessing about LE stuff. I paid $40 for a bottle of Chanel Rouge Noir on eBay last week. Thankfully it was a great seller who shipped it fast from Hong Kong!


 
Honey why didn't you just get the Nordstrom holiday set, with  Tulipe Noire, Allegoria and Rouge Noir? It's only 57 bucks and all colors are gorgeous. :S


----------



## Pursegrrl

Corporate smokey again....LOL:

Stila eye quad in smokey eye
MAC boot black liquid liner (LOVE this!!)
MUFE smokey lash mascara
a little MAC phone number kohl liner on the lower waterline

MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful
MAC lipstick in Blankety
Chanel glossimer in Giggle


----------



## illinirdhd

candace117 said:


> Honey why didn't you just get the Nordstrom holiday set, with Tulipe Noire, Allegoria and Rouge Noir? It's only 57 bucks and all colors are gorgeous. :S


 
I thought about it, but the Rouge Noir was the only one I really thought I'd wear!  I either like my polishes very sheer or very dark.  I'm strange...


----------



## jc2239

awww thanks tricia!   i'm pretty in love with it myself


----------



## dee-dee

jc2239 said:


> ditto what *illinirdhd *said! dee-dee you discovered my blog too late since i gave away a smoke & diamonds just a month or two ago! ush:
> 
> i'm so glad you liked my tutorial, that was specially for *sternchen* who requested it!  i think it'd look great on you, especially after seeing how pretty your purple look looked on you today!
> 
> 
> and today i'm wearing caron powder on my face and pink manish on my lips!


 
I know, I saw where you had the giveaway back in September.  I probably wouldn't have won anyway, but it looks like it was tons of fun.  You got a pretty cool blog, I added it to my favorites so I will definitely check in often.

That lip color is fierce on you, btw.  It's like the same exact color of the powder puff thingy. haha.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing....

MAC Spiced Chocolate Quad!

Bare Study Paint Pot
Brash on the lower lid
Sweet Chestnut in the middle of my lid
Nanogold under my brow
Spiced Chocolate smudged into the crease/outer V
BB Gel liner in Espresso Ink
Lots of Iconic mascara!
Slimshine in Assertive (this is a great compliment to Spiced Chocolate!)

And my Rouge Noir nail polish on hands and feet!  It's only in the 70s today, so it felt like a good day to wear my fall colors!  Also wearing a brown top, jeans, and brown leather & burgundy calf hair open-toed heels from Antik Denim!


----------



## dee-dee

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing....
> 
> MAC Spiced Chocolate Quad!
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Brash on the lower lid
> Sweet Chestnut in the middle of my lid
> Nanogold under my brow
> Spiced Chocolate smudged into the crease/outer V
> BB Gel liner in Espresso Ink
> Lots of Iconic mascara!
> Slimshine in Assertive (this is a great compliment to Spiced Chocolate!)
> 
> And my Rouge Noir nail polish on hands and feet! It's only in the 70s today, so it felt like a good day to wear my fall colors! Also wearing a brown top, jeans, and brown leather & burgundy calf hair open-toed heels from Antik Denim!


 
Hawt Mama!!  You seem like such a foxy lady.  I love to drool over the spiced chocolate & shadowy lady quads when I'm at the counter, but just can't seem to bring them home with me...


----------



## illinirdhd

Spiced Chocolate is sold out (yeah, I know, NOW you want it!!!).  And Shadowy Lady is fabulous!  It's a great look with jeans and a white top, although I tend to wear it more on Saturdays when I'm in my college football sweats mood!


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> I know, I saw where you had the giveaway back in September.  I probably wouldn't have won anyway, but it looks like it was tons of fun.  You got a pretty cool blog, I added it to my favorites so I will definitely check in often.
> 
> That lip color is fierce on you, btw.  It's like the same exact color of the powder puff thingy. haha.



thank you dee-dee!  i'm doing another giveaway in a few days but i'm probably going to do it for my e-mail subscribers only or something because i get a crazy number of entries from random people.  

i was thinking the same thing when i posted those photos!


today i decided to play with my manish arora palette:







*i used: *manish arora palette, lancome oscillation mascara on upper lashes, diorshow in blue azure on lower lashes, and bobbi brown gel liner  

for the rest of my face i used my caron powder, anastasia brow gel and pink manish lipglass


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Hello, GORGEOUS!  Wow, maybe I should have ordered that Manish palette!


----------



## jc2239

^^ awww thanks!   i'm not 100% sold on this palette and already passed it onto a friend who i know will appreciate it more, but this looks is slowly growing on me.  i did get a lot of compliments on it while out and about today!


----------



## claireZk

^It's ultra dramatic, but in a good way!  I love it!


----------



## killerstrawbery

sorry for high contrast


----------



## peach.

^ You have AMAZING eyes!!!!

Jen, your application is SO good! That looks super wearable and pretty!


----------



## claireZk

KillerStrawberry- you are so so so gorgeous!  I love your coloring and features!


----------



## killerstrawbery

wow, thankyou! yall made my day


----------



## jc2239

thanks *peach *and *claire*! 

*killerstrawberry* i'm with peach--you have the most amazingly beautiful eyes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing....
> 
> MAC Spiced Chocolate Quad!
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Brash on the lower lid
> Sweet Chestnut in the middle of my lid
> Nanogold under my brow
> Spiced Chocolate smudged into the crease/outer V
> BB Gel liner in Espresso Ink
> Lots of Iconic mascara!
> Slimshine in Assertive (this is a great compliment to Spiced Chocolate!)
> 
> And my Rouge Noir nail polish on hands and feet! It's only in the 70s today, so it felt like a good day to wear my fall colors! Also wearing a brown top, jeans, and brown leather & burgundy calf hair open-toed heels from Antik Denim!


 

OMG, illi, how fabulous!!  I LOVE antik denim too...smokin' hot!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

There's a little more chill in the air here, the leaves are turning and the furnace is kicking on the morning...first time I whipped out one of my cashmere turtlenecks for work (casual Fridays):

Painterly paint pot
Club e/s (MAC)
Smoke & Diamonds e/s on the outer V area and above the crease
Liquid liner in boot black (did a little thicker line today...I'm more in love with this stuff every day!)  
Lancome Hypnose mascara
Mineralize blush in Gentle

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen (nice beige-y look overall with a little shimmer)


----------



## killerstrawbery

heres a fotd i did w/ blue lenses a few days ago when i was home sick and very bored


----------



## Couturegrl

jc2239 said:


> dee-dee i have one somewhere let me go dig it up for you!
> 
> okay here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke & diamonds is in the bottom row, second swatch from the left
> 
> it was from the LE starflash collection--it's a jet-milled powder that feels almost creamy to the touch and has a great soft finish!



Oooh I have this and I LOVE it!!

Any new ideas for color combos with it?


----------



## killerstrawbery

Couturegrl said:


> Oooh I have this and I LOVE it!!
> 
> Any new ideas for color combos with it?




try MAC sharksin shadestick in the crease and beigeing shadestick on the browbone and inner corners


----------



## jc2239

Couturegrl said:


> Oooh I have this and I LOVE it!!
> 
> Any new ideas for color combos with it?











 
i think i've posted this somewhere (probably here ) before but my favorite is to pair it with illegal cargo and my california dreamin' lipstick.  plus i usually stick on my outer corners for almost every other look that i do it's so versatile


----------



## shoegal27

Yesterday I wore such a pretty fall look.

Loreal Hip Duo in Flare the orange one on the outer lid
"                 "            the gold one on the inner lid
MAC vanilla on the brow
MAC Wedge in the crease
MAC Embark on the outer C  (I don't like a V, I do a C).

Blacktrack eyeliner, Covergirl Lash Blast (my new Fav) in Very Black mascara.. 
Such a pretty fall look.


----------



## illinirdhd

Couturegrl said:


> Oooh I have this and I LOVE it!!
> 
> Any new ideas for color combos with it?


 
The MAC site recommends Go and Grand Entrance.  I was skeptical when I bought them, but when I tried them together, I was in looooove!  I use those 3 (Go on the bottom, S&D in the crease, Grand Entrance under my brow) with black fluidline and lots of mascara.  Gorgeous and neutral, but smokey.


----------



## killerstrawbery

jc2239 said:


> i think i've posted this somewhere (probably here ) before but my favorite is to pair it with illegal cargo and my california dreamin' lipstick.  plus i usually stick on my outer corners for almost every other look that i do it's so versatile




ooh i LOVE that pale lip!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks *killerstrawberry*!  it's currently one of my favorites


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing......

Go on the bottom of my lid
Smoke & Diamonds in the middle/crease/outer V
Grand Entrance under my brow
Fluidline in Blacktrack (I'm really starting to L-O-V-E Fluidline.  The texture is softer and less putty-like than BB and now that I'm getting the right stroke with my brush, I love it!)
Lots of Diorshow Iconic

OK girls, confession time.  For the last probably 4 years, I have been wearing Smashbox lash primer every day, with every mascara.  When I first got it, every mascara I tried looked better with it than without it.  Today, I don't know what possessed me to do it, but I skipped my beloved lash primer and put my Iconic on bare lashes.  Guess what.  Fabulous!  I can't believe what a great mascara Iconic is just on its own!  I wasn't thrilled with it until today, but WOW!  Who knows, could be a fluke, and I'll see how well it stays all day without primer, but first impression is that this stuff is fantastic!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

^
Iconic is next on my to buy list!


Somewhat simple today....

MAC Jardin Aires pigment and liner in Feline
Clinique High Definition mascara
Cargo bronzer
MAC lip pencil in Cork topped with Jampacked lipglass


----------



## jenn10014

killerstrawberry, LOVE the latest look you posted.  If that's what you look like when you're sick, watch out.  
What colors did you use on  your eyes?  I love that smokey grey'ish look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Alright....weekend and time to play!

MAC:
Paint pot in Moss Scape.  My first time doing this shade....I think I posted about this earlier but the MUA taught me how to pat on creamy e/s's over darker paint pots and it looks great!
So...I put Crystal Avalanche over the moss scape on the inner eye area.
Club e/s over the Moss Scape
Carbon on the outer V

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower waterlines
MAC liner in Smolder on upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

Mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC lipstick in Angel
MAC lipglass in Jampacked


----------



## mocha beans

First time I've tried to do anything interesting with eyeshadow. I'm makeup illiterate so everything's a first for me these days Tried to do a smoky brown eye; not going anywhere, but fiance is out of town so I thought it would be a good time to try it out.  How did I do?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Looks good.  I am sort of a shadow newb as well.  What products did you use?


----------



## mocha beans

MAC Vanilla and Grand Entrance shadows, powderpoint pencil in Stubborn Brown, and some BadGal mascara.  Not sure how much I like the mascara, it tends to shed and leave my undereyes darder looking than they already are.  I'm thinking of trying the Dior mascara.


----------



## Pursegrrl

mocha beans said:


> MAC Vanilla and Grand Entrance shadows, powderpoint pencil in Stubborn Brown, and some BadGal mascara. Not sure how much I like the mascara, it tends to shed and leave my undereyes darder looking than they already are. I'm thinking of trying the Dior mascara.


 
Looks good, MB!  I hear you on the Bad Gal mascara....I love the bad gal kohl liner but the mascara is awful on me unless I use a primer underneath (huge PITA when there are plenty out there that don't need a primer).  

You'll have great luck with any of these, IMO:
Dior DiorShow
MUFE Smoky Lash
Chanel Exceptionnel
MAC Zoomlash (a steal at $11 or $12)
MAC Plushlash
Sephora's Atomic volume
Lancome Hypnose
...and Cover Girl Lash Blast.  rocks the house and holds her own against dept store brands, IMO!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Alright....weekend and time to play!
> 
> MAC:
> Paint pot in Moss Scape. My first time doing this shade....I think I posted about this earlier but the MUA taught me how to pat on creamy e/s's over darker paint pots and it looks great!
> So...I put Crystal Avalanche over the moss scape on the inner eye area.
> Club e/s over the Moss Scape
> Carbon on the outer V
> 
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower waterlines
> MAC liner in Smolder on upper lashline
> Chanel Exceptionnel mascara
> 
> Mineralize blush in Gentle
> 
> MAC lipstick in Angel
> MAC lipglass in Jampacked


 
couple close ups of the eyes...sorry a tad blurry:


----------



## kiss_p

B.E. foundation in deep
Mac concealer in NW45
Cargo blush in Lyon
B.E. tinted mineral veil
NARS eyeliner in Kaliste (teal) (very simple eye, allergies are acting up)
U.D. Big fatty mascara (have to use several coats, so I don't recommend it).
Victoria Secret lipstick in mocha whip (an old lipstick)
Mac lip pencil in mahogany


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a casual Sunday today, so minimal makeup:

Cover Girl Lash blast mascara
MAC Lustreglass in Love Knot


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing:

Bare Study Paint Pot all over my lids
Shroom on top of the Bare Study
Soft Brown in the inner crease
Sketch in the outer crease/outer V
Vanilla under my brow
Fluidline in Blacktrack
Diorshow Iconic


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Today's face:

MAC Ricepaper, Warming Trend, Mink & Sable, and Romp e/s
" Orpheus eye kohl
Diorshow Blackout
NARS Orgasm blush
MAC Viva Glam V l/s and l/g


----------



## MBart

~Bare Minerals on face
~Benefit Dandelion on cheeks
~Dior Silver Look shadow, black eyeliner & mascara 
~Chanel lipliner in rose-tawny & NARS female trouble, plus some clear gloss for extra shine


----------



## tmc089

I just got my first MAC e/s!! I got Tempting...it was really well....Tempting. (I'm good, I know. Lol I'm such a cheeseball) Hopefully I'll be wearing it tomorrow since I don't have to work and have more time to get ready, so pumped!!


----------



## illinirdhd

You'll love Tempting!  It was one of my first MAC shadows too!


----------



## killerstrawbery

jenn10014 said:


> killerstrawberry, LOVE the latest look you posted.  If that's what you look like when you're sick, watch out.
> What colors did you use on  your eyes?  I love that smokey grey'ish look!




thankyou! sorry the pics are all with my crappy blackberry , lol!


i used NARS kiki and persepolis eyeshadows, and milani majick liner in teal (more like blackened teal) , and diorshow mascara in black


----------



## MissTiss

I was playing dress up this weekend. Two MAC EOTDs (sorry no pics, couldn't find my camera). 

*First:* 
Bare Study Paint Pot
Rice Paper (entire lid)
Fire Spot in the crease and outer part of lid (from my Fab RAOK buddy, Ladystara -- at first I wasn't sure about this color, but I LOVE IT! -- I'm going to try it as a liner next.)
Brun in the crease to smoke it all out just a bit. 

Ricepaper to highlight

Dipdown Fluidline

Tons of mascara.  

*This look was surprisingly neutral. It was a firey, smokey, eye. Very cool. 

*Second:*
Painterly Paint Pot
All That Glitters in the inner corners (first time using this )
Sumptuous Olive on lower lid blended up into the crease
Espresso on the crease and outer V. 

For added pop, I patted a little bit of sharp (from the Tempting Quad) right in the center of my eyelid. 

Sweet Sage Fluidline
Shroom again to highlight

Tons of Mascara

Super pretty greenish smokey eye.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> I was playing dress up this weekend. Two MAC EOTDs (sorry no pics, couldn't find my camera).
> 
> *First:*
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Rice Paper (entire lid)
> Fire Spot in the crease and outer part of lid (from my Fab RAOK buddy, Ladystara -- at first I wasn't sure about this color, but I LOVE IT! -- I'm going to try it as a liner next.)
> Brun in the crease to smoke it all out just a bit.
> 
> Ricepaper to highlight
> 
> Dipdown Fluidline
> 
> Tons of mascara.
> 
> *This look was surprisingly neutral. It was a firey, smokey, eye. Very cool.
> 
> *Second:*
> Painterly Paint Pot
> All That Glitters in the inner corners (first time using this )
> Sumptuous Olive on lower lid blended up into the crease
> Espresso on the crease and outer V.
> 
> For added pop, I patted a little bit of sharp (from the Tempting Quad) right in the center of my eyelid.
> 
> Sweet Sage Fluidline
> Shroom again to highlight
> 
> Tons of Mascara
> 
> Super pretty greenish smokey eye.



these both sound gorgeous and i love your descriptions!  i feel like i can picture them


----------



## jc2239

my FOTD from yesterday:








i got these great korean eyeshadows as a gift and so used the peachy shade on the inner half of my eye and the hot pink on the outer half--it was a fun look!





on the rest of my face i wore my caron powder with guerlain meteorites primer underneath and chanel glossimer in big bang


----------



## MissTiss

^^Thanks, Jen.

Wow, those colors are pretty. The one on your inner corners reminds me of Melon.


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> thank you dee-dee! i'm doing another giveaway in a few days but i'm probably going to do it for my e-mail subscribers only or something because i get a crazy number of entries from random people.
> 
> i was thinking the same thing when i posted those photos!
> 
> 
> today i decided to play with my manish arora palette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i used: *manish arora palette, lancome oscillation mascara on upper lashes, diorshow in blue azure on lower lashes, and bobbi brown gel liner
> 
> for the rest of my face i used my caron powder, anastasia brow gel and pink manish lipglass


 
Pretty!! 

How have you been doll?


----------



## illinirdhd

These sound gorgeous, Tiss!  What color is Fire Spot?  I couldn't find it...  



MissTiss said:


> I was playing dress up this weekend. Two MAC EOTDs (sorry no pics, couldn't find my camera).
> 
> *First:*
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Rice Paper (entire lid)
> Fire Spot in the crease and outer part of lid (from my Fab RAOK buddy, Ladystara -- at first I wasn't sure about this color, but I LOVE IT! -- I'm going to try it as a liner next.)
> Brun in the crease to smoke it all out just a bit.
> 
> Ricepaper to highlight
> 
> Dipdown Fluidline
> 
> Tons of mascara.
> 
> *This look was surprisingly neutral. It was a firey, smokey, eye. Very cool.
> 
> *Second:*
> Painterly Paint Pot
> All That Glitters in the inner corners (first time using this )
> Sumptuous Olive on lower lid blended up into the crease
> Espresso on the crease and outer V.
> 
> For added pop, I patted a little bit of sharp (from the Tempting Quad) right in the center of my eyelid.
> 
> Sweet Sage Fluidline
> Shroom again to highlight
> 
> Tons of Mascara
> 
> Super pretty greenish smokey eye.


----------



## shoegal27

I did this look today, but I didn't have those colors I had others that are almost the same>
Instead of Sharp (green) I used the Loreal HIP Duo in Riotious (green)
Instead of Next to Nothing I used a light goldish color I had
Instead of Tempting, I used Embark by MAC
I blended it with Wedge.. 
Vanilla as a highlight.. 
It came almost exact.  I love her tutorials.. am learning so much about color and how to mix them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXP263FZIjg


----------



## tmc089

Here's what I did today, I had extra time cause no work 

















I just resized them, so if they're still huge just wait and they'll go down lol. I used Temptation and I LOOOVE it!!


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> Here's what I did today, I had extra time cause no work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just resized them, so if they're still huge just wait and they'll go down lol. I used Temptation and I LOOOVE it!!


 

This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!



Illi, Firespot was limited from the Moonbathe Collection (I linked an old ebay listing for you). It's this gorgeous firey orange color that's actually very neutral on me. I'm so pleased with it.


----------



## shoegal27

very nice look, that color reminds me of Tan pigment by mac.


----------



## MissTiss

shoegal27 said:


> I did this look today, but I didn't have those colors I had others that are almost the same>
> Instead of Sharp (green) I used the Loreal HIP Duo in Riotious (green)
> Instead of Next to Nothing I used a light goldish color I had
> Instead of Tempting, I used Embark by MAC
> I blended it with Wedge..
> Vanilla as a highlight..
> It came almost exact. I love her tutorials.. am learning so much about color and how to mix them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXP263FZIjg


 

I love what she did with the tempting quad. Did you take pics of what you did?


----------



## shoegal27

I didn't b/c I don't know how to upload pix. I don't have the Tempting quad, does mac still sell it.. but I do have alternatives and it came out the same exact.  I love hers and Marlena's tutorials.. am learning so much from them.


----------



## tmc089

^^ I'm pretty sure MAC still does have that quad. I think I saw it this morning.


----------



## illinirdhd

MAC does still have the Tempting quad.  But if you already have the individual Tempting shadow, you can dupe the look with Bitter and Espresso.  I'm not crazy about the pink color - I'd rather use All that Glitters or another light color for my highlight!


----------



## Sternchen

Monistat Chafing Gel (I'm in loooooove!!!) 
L'Oreal True Match Liquid Foundation
Girl Friendly Paint Pot
Shale ES
Maybelline LashBlast
Viva Glam VI


----------



## dee-dee

wow, *killerstrawberry *you're gorgeous and I love your hair

*mocha beans*, those colors are great on you

*pursegrrl*, the way you do your outer V is so perfect, again beautiful colors

*Tricia*, absolutely wonderful colors...what are using as a liner?  reminds me of bronze shimmer by Bobbi Brown.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing:

Painterly paint pot all over
Silver Ring on the bottom
Black Tied in the middle/outer V
Star Violet in the crease
Blacktrack Fluidline
Diorshow Iconic

 Today is my first day with Painterly.  Has anyone else noticed that it changes your shadow color?  I just noticed in the bathroom that my Black Tied has a navy tint to it today, instead of the dark smoke color I usually get from it.  Thought it might be because I used Painterly instead of Bare Study...


----------



## tmc089

dee-dee said:


> wow, *killerstrawberry *you're gorgeous and I love your hair
> 
> *mocha beans*, those colors are great on you
> 
> *pursegrrl*, the way you do your outer V is so perfect, again beautiful colors
> 
> *Tricia*, absolutely wonderful colors...what are using as a liner?  reminds me of bronze shimmer by Bobbi Brown.



I actually used a black Maybelline e/s, wet my liner brush, and put that on first. Then I put Tempting over it to tone it down a little, I feel like black liner that thick is a little too harsh for what I like on my eyes

And thank you for the kind words everyone!! Love you girls!

Oh and where the F has Grace been?!?! I hope high school isn't stealing her from us!!! I MISS YOU GRACIE POOOOOOO


----------



## candypants1100

here's my fotd from saturday


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> ^^Thanks, Jen.
> 
> Wow, those colors are pretty. The one on your inner corners reminds me of Melon.



thanks!   i was thinking it reminded me a lot of MAC's expensive pink 



Veelyn said:


> Pretty!!
> 
> How have you been doll?



awww thanks veelyn!  i've been decent--things could be better, but they could always be worse too!   how're your classes coming?  learning alot i hope! 



Sternchen said:


> Monistat Chafing Gel (I'm in loooooove!!!)
> L'Oreal True Match Liquid Foundation
> Girl Friendly Paint Pot
> Shale ES
> Maybelline LashBlast
> Viva Glam VI



mel yay for loving the monistat!


----------



## jc2239

candypants1100 said:


> here's my fotd from saturday



that's such a great photo!   and your nails are so pretty too!


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> that's such a great photo!   and your nails are so pretty too!


ITA! The whole look is very pretty!  Is that Black Satin n/p?


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Here's what I did today, I had extra time cause no work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just resized them, so if they're still huge just wait and they'll go down lol. I used Temptation and I LOOOVE it!!


 
Great look, tmc!  What liner did you use, ooc?  

ETA:  Oops, now I see your post to dee dee on the liner....wonderful!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> wow, *killerstrawberry *you're gorgeous and I love your hair
> 
> *mocha beans*, those colors are great on you
> 
> *pursegrrl*, the way you do your outer V is so perfect, again beautiful colors
> 
> *Tricia*, absolutely wonderful colors...what are using as a liner? reminds me of bronze shimmer by Bobbi Brown.


 
Well shucks I take the compliment...thanks, dee-dee!   Trust me...it's an ongoing process and every day is different with learning to use brushes in just the past 5-6 months or so.

I have joked in here a few times that sometimes my FOTD ends up being my F-up of the Day, LMAO.  ush:  But I've learned so much from posting my own pics and seeing what others are doing - yay!!  

Beauty Bar girls ROCK 

XXXOO PGal


----------



## Pursegrrl

Monday!
Bare Study paint pot with the 252 MAC brush
All that Glitters e/s on the inner corners
Print on the mid lid and outer V ( I love the Smashbox brush #4 for this)
Boot black liquid liner
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

Gentle mineralize blush (also MAC)

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## killerstrawbery

dee-dee said:


> wow, *killerstrawberry *you're gorgeous and I love your hair
> 
> *mocha beans*, those colors are great on you
> 
> *pursegrrl*, the way you do your outer V is so perfect, again beautiful colors
> 
> *Tricia*, absolutely wonderful colors...what are using as a liner?  reminds me of bronze shimmer by Bobbi Brown.





awww, ur so sweet! thankyou! :shame:


----------



## illinirdhd

Moss Scape paint pot (applied with my finger to bottom 2/3 of my lid)
Bare Study paint pot from my brow bone to my brow
Club from the crease to my lashline
Woodwinked in the middle of my lid, from the bottom of my brow bone down to the crease
Spiced Chocolate right in the crease and outer v, sort of between and blended into the Club and Woodwinked
Grand Entrance as my highlight, on my brow bone to my brow, and in the inner corners
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
Diorshow Iconic

I have to say, this is a really great look! As crazy as it sounds, and as dark as these colors are, it's suprisingly neutral with my eye and hair color!

*PGal*, I took your advice and put on Blankety lipstick this morning, with Oversexed Plushglass on top. I was in the car, and when I touched the Oversexed to my lips, I thought "what the heck is Diana thinking???" But then I rubbed my lips together a bit and WOW - the PERFECT nude-but-better-glossy lip!


----------



## Veelyn

Candypants- Cute makeup & nails!


----------



## tmc089

Kept it simple today, I used a Neutrogena Mineral Eyeshadow Duo:
















EDIT: Lol whoops on the first one being so small!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia~~it looks so beautiful! (:


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Grace!! I miss you being around!! But school is more important than tpf (I guess..)


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Moss Scape paint pot (applied with my finger to bottom 2/3 of my lid)
> Bare Study paint pot from my brow bone to my brow
> Club from the crease to my lashline
> Woodwinked in the middle of my lid, from the bottom of my brow bone down to the crease
> Spiced Chocolate right in the crease and outer v, sort of between and blended into the Club and Woodwinked
> Grand Entrance as my highlight, on my brow bone to my brow, and in the inner corners
> BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink
> Diorshow Iconic
> 
> I have to say, this is a really great look! As crazy as it sounds, and as dark as these colors are, it's suprisingly neutral with my eye and hair color!
> 
> *PGal*, I took your advice and put on Blankety lipstick this morning, with Oversexed Plushglass on top. I was in the car, and when I touched the Oversexed to my lips, I thought "what the heck is Diana thinking???" But then I rubbed my lips together a bit and WOW - the PERFECT nude-but-better-glossy lip!


 

awww....that's my girl!!!    Glad you like blankety + oversexed too!!  And nice job with the eyes!!  yeah I'm already falling in love with Moss Scape...I thought it would be too dark and green for a base but it's super versatile.

XXXO PGal


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I found a really great look today on a total random whim (and at 6am too, super tired getting up for work!)

MAC:
Bare study paint pot with the 252 brush
Naked pigment on the lids (I totally forgot I have a sample of this from thebodyneeds)
Sketch e/s on the outer half of the lids, outer V and up the crease a little
Smolder liner on upper lids only
Plushlash mascara

I don't know what the heck happened, but the Naked pigment and Sketch e/s were fabulous together!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Sketch is definitely one of my new favorites!  I don't have naked pigment, but I love Sketch with Shroom and All that Glitters and Vanilla!  The look I did the other day where I did Soft Brown on the inner crease and Sketch on the outer was fantastic!


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup today...just some mascara and some lip gloss


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> awww thanks veelyn! i've been decent--things could be better, but they could always be worse too!  how're your classes coming? learning alot i hope!


 
They havent started yet.. but soon!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> Painterly paint pot all over
> Silver Ring on the bottom
> Black Tied in the middle/outer V
> Star Violet in the crease
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Diorshow Iconic
> 
> Today is my first day with Painterly. Has anyone else noticed that it changes your shadow color? I just noticed in the bathroom that my Black Tied has a navy tint to it today, instead of the dark smoke color I usually get from it. Thought it might be because I used Painterly instead of Bare Study...


 
How odd. I actually find that Bare Study screws with my color pay off, every time. I'll keep playing with it, but I'm a Painterly girl. I want to try Soft Ochre. 



Ok played around this weekend with a purply sparkly smokey eye. 

Sharkskin Shadestick
Beauty Marked e/s packed only on the lid. 
MUFE Aqua Eyes Black liner pencil
Solar White and Ricepaper to highlight (just a little...)
MAC Zoomlash Mascara (got this from my RAOK buddy and didn't want to open it until I used up some of the other open mascaras I have, but I did anyway.) HOLY COW long lashes.  LOVE IT!

*Beauty Marked is a neat shadow. It's like Carbon with purple sparkles. 



Then I tried to foil my Blue Brown pigment -- I can't get the blue to show up.  It was a fiasco. Not fun. 

Anyone know how to foil? I want to try that MAC Seventease look again with the Golden Lemon pigment, but I gotta learn the foiling process.


----------



## ellacoach

^^ Sounds pretty Tiss!!!

I have hardly any makeup on today. Some Sue Devitt eyeliner and MAC mascara. I just felt plain lazy this morning.


----------



## claireZk

Miss Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssss!

That sounds so pretty!  Are you officially out of your makeup rut now? It sounds like it!  

ps- I can't get the blue to come out of blue-brown either.  No matter what I do it's burgundy on me.  Very pretty, but no blue!


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks, It was pretty.  I was surprised. 

The shadestick I'm not so sold on. It pulls my lids and I hate that. When it's gone, I'm going to invest in Blackground which is virtually the same color.


----------



## dee-dee

Today, I linded under my bottom lashes for the first time...
One word, AMAZING!  It totally changed the look of my face and it makes my eyes look a little fuller and brighter which I freaking LOVE.  I'm so excited that I found at least one simple way to change up my look when I feel like it.

There isn't much else going on, just a really light pink e/s by Estee Lauder on my whole lid, and a cream color as a highlight.  Chanel Inimitable mascara, and of course BB gel liner in chocolate shimmer on top lashline, and about 2/3 into the bottom lashline.

Oh, and MAC Viva Glam V - totally in love with this lipstick.  Here goes.  Hope you guys like it.


----------



## MissTiss

claireZk said:


> Miss Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssss!
> 
> That sounds so pretty! Are you officially out of your makeup rut now? It sounds like it!
> 
> ps- I can't get the blue to come out of blue-brown either. No matter what I do it's burgundy on me. Very pretty, but no blue!


 

Yeah, thanks for asking.  
I've been playing around with my make up and feeling better. Matter of fact, I did some other looks on the inside of my arm. hahahaha, can't wait to try them on my face.

Blue Brown is burgundy on me too. So disappointing. I tried applying it wet...  I guess I need a mixing medium.


----------



## Veelyn

Deedee- You're so pretty! Your make up looks so fresh and minimal!


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> Today, I linded under my bottom lashes for the first time...
> One word, AMAZING! It totally changed the look of my face and it makes my eyes look a little fuller and brighter which I freaking LOVE. I'm so excited that I found at least one simple way to change up my look when I feel like it.
> 
> There isn't much else going on, just a really light pink e/s by Estee Lauder on my whole lid, and a cream color as a highlight. Chanel Inimitable mascara, and of course BB gel liner in chocolate shimmer on top lashline, and about 2/3 into the bottom lashline.
> 
> Oh, and MAC Viva Glam V - totally in love with this lipstick. Here goes. Hope you guys like it.


 

dee-dee, you're so pretty! LOVE that Viva Glam V, MUST have it! . I never knew it was so pretty until you girls started talking about it.


----------



## MissTiss

Oh and I found a new lip combo I love too. 

Liqueur (what a bizarre way to spell that) Lipglass over Angel Lipstick. Just a touch of the gloss one dip should do both lips.  Very Purty.


----------



## candace117

They called it liqueur because liqueurs are really sweet, cordial type of drinks that are usually served after supper in smaller quantities....like limoncello, frangelico, etc. not a hard alcohol like vodka...


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> How odd. I actually find that Bare Study screws with my color pay off, every time. I'll keep playing with it, but I'm a Painterly girl. I want to try Soft Ochre.


 
That is odd!  Bare Study is VERY close to my skin color (except for the shimmer, of course) so I wonder if that's why.  I'm going to try some colors on my skin over Painterly this weekend & see which ones work with it and which ones don't.  If it's just not a good color for me, maybe I'll check out Soft Ochre.  I really would like something the same shade as Bare Study, but without the shimmer!


----------



## MissTiss

candace117 said:


> They called it liqueur because liqueurs are really sweet, cordial type of drinks that are usually served after supper in smaller quantities....like limoncello, frangelico, etc. not a hard alcohol like vodka...


 

Ahhhhh. I see. I love learning new things. Interesting.

Thanks, Candace.


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> Thanks, It was pretty. I was surprised.
> 
> The shadestick I'm not so sold on. It pulls my lids and I hate that. When it's gone, I'm going to invest in Blackground which is virtually the same color.


 
I haven't used a shadestick, but when I was using pencil liners, I would blast the tip for about 2 seconds with my hairdryer.  That made them go on more like a gel liner, so they didn't pull as much, but it wasn't enough heat to melt them either.  Maybe try that...


----------



## illinirdhd

Veelyn said:


> Deedee- You're so pretty! Your make up looks so fresh and minimal!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> I haven't used a shadestick, but when I was using pencil liners, I would blast the tip for about 2 seconds with my hairdryer. That made them go on more like a gel liner, so they didn't pull as much, but it wasn't enough heat to melt them either. Maybe try that...


 

Good Idear. (yes, that's ideaR.).  I'll try it!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing....
Monistat/Chanel Mat Lumiere/Strobe Liquid combo all over my face
BB Concealer and Corrector set with Mineral Veil
NARS Orgasm on my cheeks
Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder 

Bare Study Paint Pot
Mylar all over my lids (this is a great all over color - first time using it!)
Soft Brown in the inner crease
Sketch in the outer crease/outer V
Vanilla under my brows
Fluidline in Blacktrack
Iconic Mascara

And my new favorite lip combo - Blankety l/s and Oversexed Plushglass!

Then I set the whole look with a few sprays of Fix + !

I'm wearing a sort of bright-ish apricot colored top today and it's really neat the way it pulls the Soft Brown e/s - totally looks like a dried apricot color today, instead of its normal light brown!


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> That is odd! Bare Study is VERY close to my skin color (except for the shimmer, of course) so I wonder if that's why. I'm going to try some colors on my skin over Painterly this weekend & see which ones work with it and which ones don't. If it's just not a good color for me, maybe I'll check out Soft Ochre. I really would like something the same shade as Bare Study, but without the shimmer!


 

It's weird how some things are just really different on other people. lol.
When I did my seventease look I used Bare Study and I felt it was muddy. Later I asked an MA with a similar skin tone and she said she has the same issues with the shimmery paint pots.


----------



## illinirdhd

Maybe people fall into the shimmery or not shimmery category then.  Hmmm....


----------



## MissTiss

How sad. I always wanted to be shimmery and here I just learn that i'm plain old matte. 

lol


----------



## dee-dee

Thank you chicas  ...

*MissTiss,* sounds like you've been having a lot of fun w/ your makeup...I have been too, I feel like a little girl all over again.

*Veelyn, *yes it was very minimal today...it took me all of 5 or 6 minutes to do, turns out I felt better about it than some of the longer sessions, lol. I was so pleased with how the liner looked on the bottom.  For some reason, I thought it would look too gothic on me.

*illi, *your FOTD's are always so fab, you must post more pics  (no pressure) so I can drool over you're stuff, lol


----------



## candace117

illinirdhd said:


> That is odd! Bare Study is VERY close to my skin color (except for the shimmer, of course) so I wonder if that's why. I'm going to try some colors on my skin over Painterly this weekend & see which ones work with it and which ones don't. If it's just not a good color for me, maybe I'll check out Soft Ochre. I really would like something the same shade as Bare Study, but without the shimmer!


 
haha same for me, bare study always works even though it's shimmery. 

careful with soft ochre, it's yellow based


----------



## candace117

MissTiss said:


> Ahhhhh. I see. I love learning new things. Interesting.
> 
> Thanks, Candace.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Oooh, thanks, Candace.  I'm a NW, so yellow based probably isn't the answer for me!  I will stick with Bare Study (and occasionally Moss Scape!).


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ Oooh, thanks, Candace. I'm a NW, so yellow based probably isn't the answer for me! I will stick with Bare Study (and occasionally Moss Scape!).


 
Yeah, I've been hoping hoping hoping for a lighter matte paint pot than Painterly (meaning light like Bare Study with no shimmer) but Soft Ochre would be too yellowy on me and make me look sick.

Today...
MAC:
Greenstroke paint pot
Chill e/s on inner lids patted over the Greenstroke
Knight Divine and Silver Ring e/s on the outer V and up the crease
Boot Black liquid liner
Plushlash Mascara

Mineralize blush in Warm Soul
Lipstick in Ahoy there!
Lipglass in Hey, Sailor

This was a fun, muted green look as the grey e/s was semi-sheer so the greenstroke showed through.

I wore a super fun Vince knit short sleeved turtleneck in a blue about the same shade as our tPF blue background so it looked pretty good!

XXXOO PGal


----------



## peach.

*illi*, I'm curious -- do you just mix Mat Lumiere, Monistat, and Strobe Cream together and then apply like regular foundation? What's the consistency like? I've been wanting to sheer out my foundation and often mix moisturizer & Pro Lumiere together, but would just Monistat + Pro Lumiere also work? I just don't want to be applying moisturizer again on top of Monistat as primer!


----------



## candypants1100

*tricia-*i LOVE the natural nude/goldish/brown look you have going on. GORG!


----------



## illinirdhd

peach. said:


> *illi*, I'm curious -- do you just mix Mat Lumiere, Monistat, and Strobe Cream together and then apply like regular foundation? What's the consistency like? I've been wanting to sheer out my foundation and often mix moisturizer & Pro Lumiere together, but would just Monistat + Pro Lumiere also work? I just don't want to be applying moisturizer again on top of Monistat as primer!


 

Yes!  It was Jen's idea!  I mix a pea-sized amount of Monistat, with a squirt of Mat Lumiere (have also used MAC Select Tint instead!), and 3-4 squirts of Strobe Liquid together on the back of my hand.  The consistency is sort of like a creamier version of the Monistat - kind of in the middle between Monistat and foundation.  Then I use my fingers or brush to put it on my face, eyelids, and dab it under my eyes.  Then I use a little concealer under my eyes if I need it, and set that area only with Mineral Veil.  It works great for me, and saves me a couple of minutes because I'm not layering everything separately!  

I don't need a ton of coverage, it might not work as well for someone who needs lots of foundation coverage, IDK.

Using Strobe Cream might make a thicker consistency than the Strobe Liquid, but I think you'll be pleased with the results!  Worth a try anyway!!!


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> Yes!  It was Jen's idea!  I mix a pea-sized amount of Monistat, with a squirt of Mat Lumiere (have also used MAC Select Tint instead!), and 3-4 squirts of Strobe Liquid together on the back of my hand.  The consistency is sort of like a creamier version of the Monistat - kind of in the middle between Monistat and foundation.  Then I use my fingers or brush to put it on my face, eyelids, and dab it under my eyes.  Then I use a little concealer under my eyes if I need it, and set that area only with Mineral Veil.  It works great for me, and saves me a couple of minutes because I'm not layering everything separately!
> 
> I don't need a ton of coverage, it might not work as well for someone who needs lots of foundation coverage, IDK.
> 
> Using Strobe Cream might make a thicker consistency than the Strobe Liquid, but I think you'll be pleased with the results!  Worth a try anyway!!!



yes do try! 

it gives you a nice creamy consistency that has great slip and goes on really easily, plus you get the oil-controlling properties of the monistat.  it has a thick cushiony consistency thanks to the silicone of the monistat and the coverage of whatever foundation you're using.  my mixture usually looks like this:


----------



## tmc089

candypants1100 said:


> *tricia-*i LOVE the natural nude/goldish/brown look you have going on. GORG!



Aweee why thank you!! I love browns and bronzes and golds this time of year, I feel like I blend in with our beautiful CT foliage . I usually do pearly and pastelish colors when winter comes, purples too.

Dee you're beautiful!!


----------



## MissTiss

Jen, you always have the scoop. Love it. 

Still reading (and loving) your blog daily, even though I can't comment (I keep getting errors...).


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Jen, you always have the scoop. Love it.
> 
> Still reading (and loving) your blog daily, even though I can't comment (I keep getting errors...).



lol this one was born out of sheer laziness and my love of the cream-to-powder foundation consistencies!  

thanks so much for visiting me!!   and boooo about not being able to to comment i love comments--i'm sorry it doesn't work for you!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Don't have a pic, but today I (after applying my primers concealers, and Clinique Almost Powder), I wore:  

Juxt on the entire lid
Glamour Check on the outer corner and in the crease
Olive Green Ulta eyeliner
Plush Lash in Plushblack layered with Urban Decay Lingerie & Galoshes
Bourjois Lilas D'or on the cheeks
Lustreglass in Lustrewhite

I later switched my lippie to Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite.  It was perfect for the golden green/brown eye combo.


----------



## peach.

Thanks *ili* and* Jen*! I already put on my foundation for the day, but I'm going to try mixing Monistat and foundation tomorrow. It's going to be a time saver! I don't have Strobe Cream/Liquid, but I may have to give it a try sometime -- I'm kind of scared because my skin tends to get oily as the day goes on.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Then if you want the strobe (for a little dewy look on your skin!), try the strobe liquid - I think the cream has a moisturizer consistency.  My skin is more oily than dry, so I like the strobe liquid!

Let us know how it goes tomorrow!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Today I wore
Painterly PP all over lid
Smashbox ~ Shell  e/s on the inner eyelid
Mac ~Swiss chocoate on outer eyelid
Mac~ Wedge in crease
Mac~ Embark in the V
Mac ~ Vanilla in the brow
Under the eyelid
I lined it with 
Mac ~Star by night on the outer lid and
Mac~Aquadisiac into the inner lid.. 
Looked really cool.

Lined my upper lid with Black track and then used black mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

My MAC Woodwinked and Tempting were feeling a little neglected lately so....

Painterly Paint pot
Naked pigment on inner corners
Tempting on mid lid
Woodwinked on outer V and up the crease
Smolder kohl liner
Lancome Hypnose mascara

NARS blush in Super Orgasm
MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Super Vixen

...really fun brown smokey look!  Woot!


----------



## claireZk

Some recent eotd's.  I'm too lazy to list everything, but if you want to know a specific product let me know! 

Dramatic smoky eye 





I did bronzer & nude lips with this. IDK why it looks like I'm missing 1/2 an eyebrow here  ALso, the flash was on, which washed it out a lot.

Purple EOTD 




I fixed that weird lash hanging down in the corner after I saw the pic :shame:
With this one, I did baby pink cheeks & lip


----------



## claireZk

Todays look: 

Coppery/ bronze eye





Swatch of cheek & lip colors


----------



## peach.

Thanks* ili*! Will let you know!

*Claire*, those looks are beaauuutiful! Love the purple -- it looks great for fall!


----------



## claireZk

Thanks, Peach


----------



## Sternchen

Monistat Chafing Gel
L'Oreal True Match Foundation
Some pink cheapie Rimmel ES
Smoke & Diamonds 
Maybelline Lash Blast Mascara

Not sure about which lip gloss yet!


----------



## killerstrawbery

here's an ole silly one


----------



## dee-dee

tmc089 said:


> Aweee why thank you!! I love browns and bronzes and golds this time of year, I feel like I blend in with our beautiful CT foliage . I usually do pearly and pastelish colors when winter comes, purples too.
> 
> Dee you're beautiful!!


 
Hey, I'm also in CT!!  Isn't fall the best here??, and thanks for the comp


----------



## tmc089

dee-dee said:


> Hey, I'm also in CT!!  Isn't fall the best here??, and thanks for the comp



Really?? We've been wanting to plan another meetup with more people (we only had 2 last time, lol) so that's awesome!!

I did a smokey-ish look but toned down. I went a little crazy because I crammed like crazy for a mid term this morning and wanted to reward myself lol. Pics later hopefully!!


----------



## Veelyn

Clairebear! You have pretty eyes!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

OMG I have my camera back! And a new computer to load the pictures on. I can finally do FOTD!!!! Now I just need to go somewhere so I can do my makeup....


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Coppery/ bronze eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swatch of cheek & lip colors



claire i feel like i haven't seen those pretty eyes and amazing lashes of yours in AGES!!  LOVE this look it's so soft and pretty, and your lashes look fantastic as always 



QueenOfDa702 said:


> OMG I have my camera back! And a new computer to load the pictures on. I cant finally do FOTD!!!! Now I just need to go somewhere so I can do my makeup....



.  can't wait to see!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Silver Ring on the bottom of my lid
Black Tied in the crease/outer V
Star Violet blended in between Silver Ring & Black Tied
Grand Entrance under my brow (love this as a highlight color!)
Blacktrack Fluidline
Lots of Chanel Inimitable (this one works better without primer too!)

Blankety l/s with Oversexed Plusglass


----------



## candace117

QueenOfDa702 said:


> OMG I have my camera back! And a new computer to load the pictures on. I can finally do FOTD!!!! Now I just need to go somewhere so I can do my makeup....


 
YAY! Hurry up woman...


----------



## peach.

Ok, so I tried the Monistat/foundation combo...I LOVE IT! I just blended together Monistat and Chanel Pro Lumiere foundation on the back of my hand and applied the mixture with the 188 -- PERFECTION. It gave me a dewy, velvety, fluffy finish (sounds weird, I know, but it looked GREAT) that lasted and lasted! I'm soooo happy!

Becaus the Pro Lumiere has a dewy finish, it still doesn't look too matte/flat mixed with the Monistat. I'd like to try it with Strobe Liquid, but I'm already so happy with the finish! 

THANK YOU *ili* and *Jen*!


----------



## NicolesCloset

claireZk said:


> Todays look:
> 
> Coppery/ bronze eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swatch of cheek & lip colors



I love this! I am old school, I didn't know shadow under the eyes like that would look so fabulous! Is there a trick to that? How do you know how much to apply? Gorgeous


----------



## claireZk

Thanks Vee! 

Thank you, Jen!  I'm loving MF Lash Perfection.. it's the only mascara that makes my straight lashes hold a curl! 



NicolesCloset said:


> I love this! I am old school, I didn't know shadow under the eyes like that would look so fabulous! Is there a trick to that? How do you know how much to apply? Gorgeous


Thanks so much! 

I used Ulta Kohl eyeliner in Bronze under my lashline (it's pretty subtle, so I used a LOT), and in the inner corners I used Bourjois Multi Shimmer eye shadow in Gold Nugget.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing...
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Silver Ring on the bottom of my lid
> Black Tied in the crease/outer V
> Star Violet blended in between Silver Ring & Black Tied
> Grand Entrance under my brow (love this as a highlight color!)
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Lots of Chanel Inimitable (this one works better without primer too!)
> 
> *Blankety l/s with Oversexed Plusglass*


 
Niiiice, illi!  Glad you're enjoying the blankety + oversexed combo for the lips !!

Today...

MAC:
Bare study paint pot
Dazzlelight e/s on inner lids
Say Yeah e/s on mid lids (love this peachy color which I scored on ebay!)
Black Tied on the outer v
MUFE Aqua eyes black liner on lower waterline
MUFE Smokey lash mascara
MAC Mineralize blush in Warm soul

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## killerstrawbery

claireZk said:


> Some recent eotd's.  I'm too lazy to list everything, but if you want to know a specific product let me know!
> 
> Dramatic smoky eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did bronzer & nude lips with this. IDK why it looks like I'm missing 1/2 an eyebrow here  ALso, the flash was on, which washed it out a lot.
> 
> Purple EOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed that weird lash hanging down in the corner after I saw the pic :shame:
> With this one, I did baby pink cheeks & lip




beautiful doe eyes!!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks Strawberry!


----------



## tmc089

Today:


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Today:



Love it!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Val!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tPF meetup day in downtown Seattle with the smokin hot Northwest goddesses - woot!

Bare study paint pot
Naked pigment and a little Dazzleglass e/s
Sketch e/s on the outer lids
boot black liquid liner
MUFE smokey lash mascara

mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC lipstick in Ahoy There!
MAC lipglass in Jampacked


----------



## jc2239

peach. said:


> Ok, so I tried the Monistat/foundation combo...I LOVE IT! I just blended together Monistat and Chanel Pro Lumiere foundation on the back of my hand and applied the mixture with the 188 -- PERFECTION. It gave me a dewy, velvety, fluffy finish (sounds weird, I know, but it looked GREAT) that lasted and lasted! I'm soooo happy!
> 
> Becaus the Pro Lumiere has a dewy finish, it still doesn't look too matte/flat mixed with the Monistat. I'd like to try it with Strobe Liquid, but I'm already so happy with the finish!
> 
> THANK YOU *ili* and *Jen*!



yay i'm so happy it worked out well for you!


----------



## frostedcouture

that sounds pretty pursegrrl 
tricia~~nice! 

I wore monistat, mac concealer, Cargo coral beach blush
Beige-ing s/s, nanogold, vanilla pigment, medium brown from ulta (?) 
NYC brown eyeliner, zan zusi mascara
C.O. bigelow lip gloss


----------



## killerstrawbery

tmc089 said:


> Today:





ahh, those are some dreamy eyes!   i must know what shadow you used


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


> Today:


Beautiful!


----------



## jc2239

^^ ita!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks all!! I used a quad from Revlon called Neutral Khakis:


----------



## illinirdhd

So glad you love the Monistat/foundation combo, *peach*!

Yesterday I wore...

Moss Scape Paint Pot from below my brow bone down to my lash line
Club e/s on top of the Moss Scape
Woodwinked sort of swept above the Club/Moss Scape up to my brow bone
Star Violet just in the crease
Grand Entrance under my brow (love this as a highlight!)
Blacktrack Fluidline
Diorshow Iconic


----------



## msbird

Monistat
Stila convertible color
30 spf mineral powder
Burt's bees lip balm- Rasin


----------



## sara999

mega rich pigment & carbon


----------



## killerstrawbery

me w/ my GnG Ifax Black Circle lens









trying to get a doll-like , wide eye look like hiroko below:


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kept it simple today...got my brows tinted which means a lot of my makeup on the upper eye area gets wiped off anyway, LOL.

- just my usual MUFE foundation and High Def powder on my eyelids...love the MUFE Kabuki brush too!

- Benefit Bad Gal kohl liner...thicker line on the lower lashes only.
- Chanel Exceptionnel mascara
- MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## frostedcouture

your hair is amazing killerstrawberry!  i wish i had curly hair


----------



## tmc089

^^ Grace hun, no you don't. Trust me lol.


----------



## frostedcouture

lol ^__^  we always want what we don't have!


----------



## peach.

I'm bared-faced today. My skin has been very kind to me ever since I stopped taking birth control pills. I've NEVER imagined it being the culprit of monthly breakouts! (High water intake and a good skin care routine had kept my face pretty clear for the most part, but I'd still breakout in the same spot!) I thought they were supposed to HELP clear up the skin. I guess not! I'm totally getting a different brand of BC when I start again.


----------



## killerstrawbery

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Grace hun, no you don't. Trust me lol.




LOL, i was gonna say the same exact thing!


frosted: if you knew how many pounds of gel were in my hair youd run far far away


----------



## MissTiss

peach. said:


> I'm bared-faced today. My skin has been very kind to me ever since I stopped taking birth control pills. I've NEVER imagined it being the culprit of monthly breakouts! (High water intake and a good skin care routine had kept my face pretty clear for the most part, but I'd still breakout in the same spot!) I thought they were supposed to HELP clear up the skin. I guess not! I'm totally getting a different brand of BC when I start again.


 

I had the same problem on BC.  I was even taking the ones that were "proven" to reduce breakouts. Humbug! 


I'm bare faced today too. Except a little gloss.


----------



## tmc089

peach. said:


> I'm bared-faced today. My skin has been very kind to me ever since I stopped taking birth control pills. I've NEVER imagined it being the culprit of monthly breakouts! (High water intake and a good skin care routine had kept my face pretty clear for the most part, but I'd still breakout in the same spot!) I thought they were supposed to HELP clear up the skin. I guess not! I'm totally getting a different brand of BC when I start again.



I was on Ortho Tricyclen and got bad bad breakouts, but then I was on YAZ and my skin was flawless, I would be surprised if I even had pores when I was on YAZ!!




killerstrawbery said:


> LOL, i was gonna say the same exact thing!
> 
> 
> frosted: if you knew how many pounds of gel were in my hair youd run far far away



Amen sister!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Girls, what do you use to apply your MAC pigments when you use them as eyeshadow?  I used the mixing medium that my MUA at MAC sold me on Saturday.  They went on fine, but by 2 hours later, they were flaking ALL OVER which is not only unattractive, but was also bad for my contacts.  I guess I can mix them with Fix +, but I wanted something that would make them stick/stay a bit better...

I wish they would let us have a discussion thread in the Beauty Bar.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Mylar all over my lids
Soft Brown in the inner crease
Sketch in the outer crease/V
Vanilla under my brow
BB Gel Liner in espresso ink
Diorshow Iconic

Smashbox gloss in 35MM

And I'm using my fantastic new LA MER POWDER in Translucent as a highlight on my nose, cheeks, above my brows, chin, etc.  Love it!


----------



## claireZk

illinirdhd said:


> Girls, what do you use to apply your MAC pigments when you use them as eyeshadow?  I used the mixing medium that my MUA at MAC sold me on Saturday.  They went on fine, but by 2 hours later, they were flaking ALL OVER which is not only unattractive, but was also bad for my contacts.  I guess I can mix them with Fix +, but I wanted something that would make them stick/stay a bit better...
> 
> I wish they would let us have a discussion thread in the Beauty Bar.


I use a primer to make it stick, and make sure I tap the brush first so I don't get fall-out all over my face


----------



## jc2239

^^ i use paint pots as base and they stay put all day, but maybe it helps that i press them?  


*today i'm wearing:* 
pretty much all of the body shop's new nature's minerals line .  i'm wearing the mineral foundation, mineral blush in pink quartz, and the mineral shadow in radiant graphite.  all topped with some exceptionnel de chanel mascara


----------



## claireZk

Spraying with Fix+ afterwards helps pigment stay put too!  I spray it over my entire finished face and it sets everything.  I'm convinced that it's helping my lashes hold a curl better too 

Today I am wearing:
Benefit YouRebel Lite
MAC Strobe Cream on cheeks and as an e/s base
Bronzey eye look from the other day
MAC b/p in Sassed up
light dusting of pressed EM foundation
chapstick
MAC fix+


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> I was on Ortho Tricyclen and got bad bad breakouts, but then I was on YAZ and my skin was flawless, I would be surprised if I even had pores when I was on YAZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen sister!!


 
I was on Ortho too! It was terrible! Never tried Yaz, I was worried about some of the side effects. At the moment, I'm not having any fun, if you get my drift and sadly have no need for the pill. *sigh*





LOL. My hair requires a lot of product too when it's curly, but I'm embracing it.


----------



## MissTiss

Illi, I apply my pigments with a paint pot. I did see a youtube video that suggested visine, but I think that's for foiling. 

I want to try the La Mer powder.


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing...
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Mylar all over my lids
> Soft Brown in the inner crease
> Sketch in the outer crease/V
> Vanilla under my brow
> BB Gel Liner in espresso ink
> Diorshow Iconic
> 
> Smashbox gloss in 35MM
> 
> And I'm using my fantastic new LA MER POWDER in Translucent as a highlight on my nose, cheeks, above my brows, chin, etc.  Love it!



YAY i'm so happy that you like it!!!!   you know i worry


----------



## frostedcouture

I use the paint pot too, but sometimes I just use my beige-ing s/s as a base.  my brush is normally damp before i apply pigments and it sticks for me.  i never have a problem unless on bare eyelid or if i apply too much


----------



## illinirdhd

I think next time I'll try pigments with a slightly damp brush, on top of a paint pot, and make sure I tap off all the excess powder.  I thought they would do a better job with the mixing medium, but the one I got is .  It's the eyeliner mixing medium, which is what the MUA recommended for mixing pigments to use as shadows.  I'll try it for eyeliner sometime.  It was only $7 or something, so probably not even worth taking it back.  Thanks, girls!


----------



## frostedcouture

good luck!


----------



## peach.

Monistat + Chanel Pro Lumiere combo!
MAC Sheer Mystery Powder
Sincere blush
Don't Be Shy blush

Bare Study Paint Pot
Woodwinked on inner lid
Valet on mid lid
Sable Wrap on outer lid
Embark on V and crease
+ repeated on bottom lid
White Tie to highlight
Revlon eyeliner
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

All Revealing lipstick
Bodymind gloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bare Study paint pot
Chanel Exceptionnel eye quad in smokey eyes.  These shadows are gorgeous but also very sheer and flyaway; without the paint pot there's no way any would stay on me!
MAC boot black liquid liner
MAC zoomlash mascara

Mineralize blush (MAC) in Gentle

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel glossimer in twinkle


----------



## frostedcouture

used my spiced chocolate quad, nyc brown eyeliner, some korean brand pencil in a light pink/frosty color, mac concealer, msf in goldspill, cherry chapstick


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This is sort of a bad picture (MacBook camera+bad lighting=poor picture), but here is what I did today. I know I mentioned I was going to do this to Jen, so I hope she gets a chance to see it.  I applied the usual primers, concealers, and foundation, and I did my eyes using Smoke & Diamonds on my entire lid, the glittery black shade from the Smoke & Ash Suite Array Duo on my crease and the outer corner, and the glittery silver shade from the same duo on my brow bone.  I then lined my eyes with MAC Cremestick  liner in Greyprint and swiped on two coats of Plush Lash.  On my my lips is Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite.  As you can see, it's not scary orange like it appears in the tube.  It's sheer.  All you see are the pretty gold/copper sparkles.  Unfortunately, the camera didn't get those, but they are there.  You also get a lot of shine.  I think it made my lips look quite full here.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Looks great!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing my usual foundation/primer/Strobe Liquid mixture, and

Bare Study Paint Pot
Green Smoke on the bottom of my lids
Sumptuous Olive above the Green Smoke, to the brow bone
Sketch smudged in the crease and outer V
Vanilla under my brows
Blacktrack Fluidline
Iconic Mascara

La Mer Powder to set my foundation, etc

MAC Slimshine in Assertive

Fix + to set the whole look


----------



## frostedcouture

monistat~~everyday!  shine control  
mac pink split e/s duo
zan zusi waterproof mascara
nyc brown eyeliner
clinique liquid eyeliner 
cargo blush 
cherry chapstick


----------



## jc2239

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is sort of a bad picture (MacBook camera+bad lighting=poor picture), but here is what I did today. I know I mentioned I was going to do this to Jen, so I hope she gets a chance to see it.  I applied the usual primers, concealers, and foundation, and I did my eyes using Smoke & Diamonds on my entire lid, the glittery black shade from the Smoke & Ash Suite Array Duo on my crease and the outer corner, and the glittery silver shade from the same duo on my brow bone.  I then lined my eyes with MAC Cremestick  liner in Greyprint and swiped on two coats of Plush Lash.  On my my lips is Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite.  As you can see, it's not scary orange like it appears in the tube.  It's sheer.  All you see are the pretty gold/copper sparkles.  Unfortunately, the camera didn't get those, but they are there.  You also get a lot of shine.  I think it made my lips look quite full here.



deb i love this photo!  and you were so right miss dynamite doesn't look scary or orange at all--i actually love the way it looks on you.  this is one of my fave looks from you!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is sort of a bad picture (MacBook camera+bad lighting=poor picture), but here is what I did today. I know I mentioned I was going to do this to Jen, so I hope she gets a chance to see it. I applied the usual primers, concealers, and foundation, and I did my eyes using Smoke & Diamonds on my entire lid, the glittery black shade from the Smoke & Ash Suite Array Duo on my crease and the outer corner, and the glittery silver shade from the same duo on my brow bone. I then lined my eyes with MAC Cremestick liner in Greyprint and swiped on two coats of Plush Lash. On my my lips is Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite. As you can see, it's not scary orange like it appears in the tube. It's sheer. All you see are the pretty gold/copper sparkles. Unfortunately, the camera didn't get those, but they are there. You also get a lot of shine. I think it made my lips look quite full here.


 
Gorgeous, ACL....this should be a signature look for you!!


----------



## Sternchen

Monistat
L'Oreal True Match
Girl Friendly PP
Sunset B.

Dunno about lip gloss yet


----------



## Pursegrrl

My spiced chocolate quad was feeling a little neglected so...
Painterly paint pot (with the 252 brush)
spiced choco quad with the sweet chestnut doing most of the work on the lids with a little brash (the coppery shade) on the mid lids.  I used a little vanilla e/s (not from the quad) on the inner corners with the 239 brush.  

Then I dabbed a little of the spiced chocolate e/s from the quad on my outer V with the 217 brush.  I did this totally on the fly and I was super happy; I had not used the 217 brush in awhile after I gave up on it for paint pots (252 is much better!) and hadn't ever tried the spiced choco e/s in the quad.   Wow....looks great!!

Phone number liner, upper lids only
Zoomlash mascara

You know what's even better?  I sat down at work at 7:30am this morning and didn't leave the office until 8:30 at night.  ZERO creases or smudges, my friends!!  I was blown away.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

OK girls. Here goes nothin'!

I was in kind of in a hurry(nothing new!) so I didnt really get to spend toooo much time on my shadow. Oh, and you can totally see where I got my eyeliner on my lashes lmao!

BTW: I would love to hear some feedback. Any advice? Anything you think Im doing wrong? Im realllllly new to eyeshadow!

Outer corner-Mac Pigment "Cocomotion"
Base color-Mac Pigment "Fairylite"
A teeny tiny bit of "Frost" in the inner eye area
I lined my brow bone with a bit of white liner then blended it.
My liner is Wet n Wild in like a green-ish color, sorry, I dont know the exact name!












ETA: And I was wearing MAC Heartfelt Pink Lipglass. I took a picture, but you could see the little microscopic hairs around my lips, so Im not going to post cuz it looks gross lmao! Thats what I get for using the Macro setting on my camera!


----------



## MissTiss

^^^ooooh, Val, pretty! Love your lashes.


----------



## tmc089

Val, that seriously looks really really good!! It's like...sophisticated-sex-kitten-daytime look. Or something. The liner looks so good with the color of your eyes! LOVE LOVE LOVE THISSS!


----------



## claireZk

Beautiful Val!


----------



## jc2239

val it looks great!   i love the way frost looks on your inner corners, especially in the shot of your eyes open, and yes you have fabulous lashes!  

LOL i have the same problem with the little hairs surrounding the lip area showing up in photos, but i post them anyway .  i just hope nobody notices!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

QueenOfDa702 said:


> OK girls. Here goes nothin'!
> 
> I was in kind of in a hurry(nothing new!) so I didnt really get to spend toooo much time on my shadow. Oh, and you can totally see where I got my eyeliner on my lashes lmao!
> 
> BTW: I would love to hear some feedback. Any advice? Anything you think Im doing wrong? Im realllllly new to eyeshadow!
> 
> Outer corner-Mac Pigment "Cocomotion"
> Base color-Mac Pigment "Fairylite"
> A teeny tiny bit of "Frost" in the inner eye area
> I lined my brow bone with a bit of white liner then blended it.
> My liner is Wet n Wild in like a green-ish color, sorry, I dont know the exact name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And I was wearing MAC Heartfelt Pink Lipglass. I took a picture, but you could see the little microscopic hairs around my lips, so Im not going to post cuz it looks gross lmao! Thats what I get for using the Macro setting on my camera!


What mascara do you use?  You lashes look so full and separated.  I am turning into a mascara weirdo.  Everytime I encounter someone who has nice looking lashes, I have to fight the urge to ask them what mascara they are using.  DBF attends a diabetes class once a month, and I almost asked the educator.  Another time, I was at Wendy's getting a salad and I almost asked the girl behind the counter.


----------



## killerstrawbery

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is sort of a bad picture (MacBook camera+bad lighting=poor picture), but here is what I did today. I know I mentioned I was going to do this to Jen, so I hope she gets a chance to see it.  I applied the usual primers, concealers, and foundation, and I did my eyes using Smoke & Diamonds on my entire lid, the glittery black shade from the Smoke & Ash Suite Array Duo on my crease and the outer corner, and the glittery silver shade from the same duo on my brow bone.  I then lined my eyes with MAC Cremestick  liner in Greyprint and swiped on two coats of Plush Lash.  On my my lips is Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite.  As you can see, it's not scary orange like it appears in the tube.  It's sheer.  All you see are the pretty gold/copper sparkles.  Unfortunately, the camera didn't get those, but they are there.  You also get a lot of shine.  I think it made my lips look quite full here.




ooh i luv this lipgloss, it looks like a juicy fruit! or like you had a popsicle


----------



## illinirdhd

Val!  Your look is gorgeous!  Great eyes and lashes!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Thanks, *Pursegrrl* and *killerstrawbery*!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Satin Taupe all over lid, below the brow bone
Lilac Touch blended above Satin Taupe, and to the outer corners
Mineral smudged in the crease and outer V
Phloof! under my brows and a little in the inner corners
Blacktrack Fluidline
Iconic Mascara

Blankety l/s with Oversexed Plushglass


----------



## MissTiss

Today I went light. 

MAC All That Glitters e/s on lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive blended into the crease very lightly, it's very neutral a light wash. 
MAC Zoomlash Mascara 

Was wearing Pleasureseeker l/s under Baby Sparks Dazzleglass but left it at home so after lunch I threw on some Pure Rose lipstick under Pastel Emotion l/g.

Very neutral look.


----------



## ellacoach

UDPP
MAC Bare Study Paint Pot
MAC Time and Space e/s
MAC Evening Aura e/s
MAC Plushlash mascara in black

MUFE Liquid Lift concealer
MAC Trace Gold blush

MAC High Tea lipstick
MAC Sugarrimed dazzleglass


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks girls! 

ArmCandy, I used Too Faced Lash Injection. I rotate mascara, but this seriously might be my HG, I think its AMAZING stuff!


----------



## frostedcouture

Val looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Bare study paint pot
Chill e/s on the inner lids
Print on the outer and mid lids (love the Smashbox brush #4 for packing color on)
Smoke & Diamonds applied with the MAC 217 brush.  I usually use the 275 for outer v and crease, but this has a nice narrower look - great alternative!
BootBlack liquid liner, upper lids only
MUFE Aqua Eyes, black, lower waterlines
MUFE Smokey lash mascara

MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul
MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus

...I used a sample of the MUFE green-tinted primer I received from a Sephora SA last week.  I usually use Smashbox and it's fun trying new things too.  The MUFE is a little gooier so it takes longer to dry, IMO than the Smashbox.  I might try a full-sized after my smashbox runs out - who knows...might be good as additional moisture when it gets drier in the F/W.


----------



## killerstrawbery

QueenOfDa702 said:


> OK girls. Here goes nothin'!
> 
> I was in kind of in a hurry(nothing new!) so I didnt really get to spend toooo much time on my shadow. Oh, and you can totally see where I got my eyeliner on my lashes lmao!
> 
> BTW: I would love to hear some feedback. Any advice? Anything you think Im doing wrong? Im realllllly new to eyeshadow!
> 
> Outer corner-Mac Pigment "Cocomotion"
> Base color-Mac Pigment "Fairylite"
> A teeny tiny bit of "Frost" in the inner eye area
> I lined my brow bone with a bit of white liner then blended it.
> My liner is Wet n Wild in like a green-ish color, sorry, I dont know the exact name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And I was wearing MAC Heartfelt Pink Lipglass. I took a picture, but you could see the little microscopic hairs around my lips, so Im not going to post cuz it looks gross lmao! Thats what I get for using the Macro setting on my camera!




good lord, forget the makeup, look at those LASHES and EYES! 

do you take vitamins or something? those lashes are ridic


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing a pretty tame look...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Mylar all over my lid (love this as an all-over color)
Sumptuous Olive on the inner crease
Sketch on the outer crease/outer V
Vanilla under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Diorshow Iconic

Blankety l/s and Oversexed l/g


----------



## tmc089

Today I put an emerald green on my lid then put shimmery deep purple over it...then I did a shimmery gray on the outer corners. I took pics, but they really didn't do any justice...trust, it looks good lol. It makes the deep brown in my eyes pop alot. I have pictures from my look yesterday, too, I'll post later after class  and I even included a lip picture!! Lol.


----------



## Veelyn

VAL- I love the outer color of your lids!


----------



## Veelyn

I'm not too much of a make up junkie..

Today I'm just wearing :
NYC Natural Beige loose face powder
L'Oreal Paris Original Voluminous mascara
& Max Factor gloss

Oh and I just got my eyebrows threaded! 
[Sorry for the weird camera angle, I was trying to get good lighting]


----------



## dee-dee

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is sort of a bad picture (MacBook camera+bad lighting=poor picture), but here is what I did today. I know I mentioned I was going to do this to Jen, so I hope she gets a chance to see it. I applied the usual primers, concealers, and foundation, and I did my eyes using Smoke & Diamonds on my entire lid, the glittery black shade from the Smoke & Ash Suite Array Duo on my crease and the outer corner, and the glittery silver shade from the same duo on my brow bone. I then lined my eyes with MAC Cremestick liner in Greyprint and swiped on two coats of Plush Lash. On my my lips is Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite. As you can see, it's not scary orange like it appears in the tube. It's sheer. All you see are the pretty gold/copper sparkles. Unfortunately, the camera didn't get those, but they are there. You also get a lot of shine. I think it made my lips look quite full here.


 
Oh my gosh, Miss Dynamite looks great on you.  I'm jealous.  My lips must be too dark or something because it looks crazy orange on me.  I had to leave it.


----------



## Plain&Simple

today Im wearing:

no makeup, and a little lip balm (that rose kind everyone loves here lol). Im trying to find some makeup that I can work with (I have tons just never use it eeee). I figure, Im in HS and can get away with no makeup, might as well embrace it. Some days I wear a very light concealor. But Im getting loads of ideas off of this


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ We're here to enable you and make you a MAKEUP JUNKIE!


----------



## Veelyn

^ I know YOU are Sarah.. lol.. Instead of your status saying "Sofa King Hooked" It should say "Queen of Enabling!" LOL!!


----------



## MissTiss

Vee you are so cute!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Tiss!  

I feel naked without my eyeliner though..


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks Killer & Vee!

Vee: You are so pretty!! Your brows look fantastic!


----------



## illinirdhd

Veelyn said:


> ^ I know YOU are Sarah.. lol.. Instead of your status saying "Sofa King Hooked" It should say "Queen of Enabling!" LOL!!


 
Don't blame me - I learned it from Jen and Grace and Danica and Candace!


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine from yesterday...please 'scuse my nasty eyebrows...I need a serious plucking session lol. I tried to cover it up as much as I could in Picnik:


----------



## killerstrawbery

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine from yesterday...please 'scuse my nasty eyebrows...I need a serious plucking session lol. I tried to cover it up as much as I could in Picnik:




really sultry eye look, i luve these warm smokey brown colors on golden brown eyes

and i wouldnt touch those brows if i were you, most people have to use all sorts of powders and pencils to get those full arched brows


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine from yesterday...please 'scuse my nasty eyebrows...I need a serious plucking session lol. I tried to cover it up as much as I could in Picnik:



Your looks always look so fab! I need to copy a few


----------



## tmc089

Oh please Val, your the hottie!!


And strawbery, lol there's lots of ugly little stray hairs that I had to soften up the picture for...in 5th grade I had freakin caterpillars so they get unruly sometimes


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *Val*! 

*Sarah*- I know, its not your fault! 

*TMC- *You have some gorgeous eyes & lashes! What do you use?


----------



## Plain&Simple

you guys are bad!! 
off to the Lancome/Clinique/Dior/Estee Lauder counters


----------



## illinirdhd

Bare Study Paint Pot
Mylar all over
Expensive Pink on the inner half of my lid (below brow bone)
Satin Taupe on the outer half
A little bit of Sketch just touched above my liner
Vanilla under my brows
Blacktrack Fluidline
Diorshow Iconic


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Kinda simple today......

MAC Orpheus eyeliner, Diorshow Blackout, Nars Orgasm blush, and MAC Sock Hop lipglass topped with Miss Dynamite dazzleglass


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> *TMC- *You have some gorgeous eyes & lashes! What do you use?



Thanks!! I used MAC Tempting on the lid, crease is a L'Oreal HiP Pigment and highlight is Revlon Colorstay e/s in Champagne. Mascara is Lash Blast by CG, which I really don't like that much...the brush is too freakin huge!!


----------



## mm16

Here is me today
All of my makeup is from Victorias Secret...ask for specifics if you're interested!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Looks great!  You look very fresh-faced and natural.  Having a big, gorgeous smile helps too!


----------



## Sternchen

mm16, I looooove that look!! 

What are the colors of your ES??


----------



## Veelyn

MM16- Your make up looks great. You're so pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Thanks!! I used MAC Tempting on the lid, crease is a L'Oreal HiP Pigment and highlight is Revlon Colorstay e/s in Champagne. Mascara is Lash Blast by CG, which I really don't like that much...the brush is too freakin huge!!


 
Ohh ok. I may have to get some. You didn't like Lash blast? I've used it, and I loved the results. Although, the brush is BIG! I get mascara all over my lids, hah lol.


----------



## Sternchen

Veelyn said:


> MM16- Your make up looks great. You're so pretty!



I knowwwww, isn't she cute?


----------



## msbird

Monistat
sunscreen
glasses


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Very pretty mm16!!

Didn't do a face this morning but going to a wedding later and I think i'm doing MAC Inter-view and Dipdown on the eyes, my trusty Diorshow Blackout, Nars blush in Sin, and I haven't decided on a lip...


----------



## shoegal27

I wish I could upload a pix cause today my eyes look great:
Soft Ochre paint pot
Vanilla pigment all over lid
swiss chocolate on crease
Orange HIP e/s
Embark on the v
black liner


----------



## mm16

Sternchen said:


> mm16, I looooove that look!!
> 
> What are the colors of your ES??




Hey! Thank you. I will have to get back to you with the color names because today I used a different eyeshadow for all over the eye but the brown shimmery color is called starry night from Victorias Secret..I love it!


----------



## killerstrawbery

mm16 said:


> Here is me today
> All of my makeup is from Victorias Secret...ask for specifics if you're interested!




beautiful! i especially love the lid color and blush


----------



## Sternchen

mm16 said:


> Hey! Thank you. I will have to get back to you with the color names because today I used a different eyeshadow for all over the eye but the brown shimmery color is called starry night from Victorias Secret..I love it!



I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed that color (or one similar to it!)


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Ohh ok. I may have to get some. You didn't like Lash blast? I've used it, and I loved the results. Although, the brush is BIG! I get mascara all over my lids, hah lol.



I mean, it does the job, but I've had better lol. I almost hurts when I'm putting mascara like riiight on my lid where my lashes start. There's this Revlon one I LOOOVE and the brush is a comb on one side and kindof denser on the other side...I've never had better lashes but I'm always game for new mascaras lol.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

mm16 said:


> Here is me today
> All of my makeup is from Victorias Secret...ask for specifics if you're interested!




I love that! I can never pull off black liner 

P.S My hair is cut like yours! I have some shorter layers though. Its a cute "do"!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> I knowwwww, isn't she cute?


 
MM16, love your look!  Very fresh but also the sultry black liner gives it a lil' sumthin sumthin .


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Painterly paint pot with the 252 brush
Crystal Avalanche e/s on the inner lids with the 239 brush
Parfait Amour (bright but frosty bluish purple) with Smashbox #4 brush
Black Tied e/s on the outer corners and into the crease.  217 brush is perfect for this!
Bootblack liquid liner.  I'm freakin addicted to this!
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

Mineralize blush in Warm Soul

MAC lipstick in Ahoy there!
Dazzleglass in Date Night (from Red she Said...love it!)


----------



## mm16

lol thanks girls! i love the liner so much. I just got it (its liquid liner) and I'm not so good at applying it but I'll get it as I keep applying it..


----------



## Pursegrrl

mm16 said:


> lol thanks girls! i love the liner so much. I just got it (its liquid liner) and I'm not so good at applying it but I'll get it as I keep applying it..


 
It looks great on you, mm!  Liquid is so fun b/c you can do super thin, even thinner than pencils or go super cat eye drama girl!  And....it washes off so easily...when I wear liquid liner I don't even need to use eye makeup remover!


----------



## MissTiss

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> What mascara do you use?  You lashes look so full and separated.  I am turning into a mascara weirdo.  Everytime I encounter someone who has nice looking lashes, I have to fight the urge to ask them what mascara they are using.  DBF attends a diabetes class once a month, and I almost asked the educator.  Another time, I was at Wendy's getting a salad and I almost asked the girl behind the counter.



LOL, Candy, I DO ask!  A few months ago one of the SAs at the Coach outlet was sporting the most beautiful lashes I have EVER seen. Long and full. I can't remember for the life of me what she used either, you can bet your bottom dollar if I see her again I'm writing it down and I will shout it from the tPF rooftops. Haha! 

You should totally ask! 

MM16, you are beautiful!! I love this thread.


----------



## mariah9999

For me it's pretty simple... I use:

Loreal Bare Minerals Face
Cover Girl Pure Romance Powder
Stila Smoky Eye Palette (lightest 2 shades)
Clinique Liner 
Nars Angelika Blush
Benefit Dandelion All Over Powder
Definicils Mascara (I would die by this mascara!)
MAC Beurre Lip Liner
Stila Enticing Lip Gloss
That's me!


----------



## jc2239

mm16 said:


> Here is me today
> All of my makeup is from Victorias Secret...ask for specifics if you're interested!



you look so pretty i love it!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Here is mine for today (yesterday, technically). I was in a super rush and did my eye makeup in 5 minutes! You can tell I was in a rush because I got mascara on my lid lol! I was having dry nose issues today too, I hate having dry skin!










I used this shadow from Avon..





And Wet n Wild white liner.

Oh and today the mascara was Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara. I dont really like it, its not very thick so its super messy.


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup yet (just got out of the shower!) but now that my illegal cargo is here I'm planning on doing Jen's illegal cargo + smoke & diamonds tutorial


----------



## jc2239

^^^ooooh you know i've been waiting to see this!  i hope that it turns out well...i know it will!


----------



## tmc089

Here's last night...Sorry I couldn't take FOTD appropriate pics  lol


----------



## cathymd

^^^oh, pretty! You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sternchen said:


> No makeup yet (just got out of the shower!) but now that my illegal cargo is here I'm planning on doing Jen's illegal cargo + smoke & diamonds tutorial


 
wooo hooo!!  I totally discovered this combo by accident one day and it's tdf!!


----------



## mm16

Sternchen said:


> I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed that color (or one similar to it!)



Ok, it's Beauty Rush Luminous Shadows in 'Glow Nude' from Victorias Secret!


----------



## MissTiss

Ooooh, Tricia that's pretty!!

I'm playing in my make up today. I've got both eyes done differently. 

First: 

Sharkskin Shadestick on lid (blackground PP is a good sub for this)
Aquavert e/s on lid and just under brow bone to soften shadestick line. 
Magnetic fields blended at brow bone and outer corner. 
Ricepaper to highlight. 
MUFE Aqua Eyes pencil in Black
Black mascara. 

This turned out really cool! Aquavert (my RAOL buddy sent it) is. Really light shimmery green. I'd call it seafoam. When used over the shadestick it becomes this really cool silvery green. Once I added the magnetic Fields I had a gorgeous, non conventional smoky eye. 


On the other eye:

Perky paint pot on lid only (another buddy gift)
Femme Fi at inner corner
Evening Aura at bottom of lid
Expensive Pink on outter lid
Bold & Brazen on out v and crease. 
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in brown. 

This is probably too summery for now, maybe I can "fall" it up with something darker in the V and crease. Maybe with Glamour Check or Bronze. 

I did another one on my hand but the colors don't go well togther so I won't be sharing that one. .


----------



## Veelyn

TMC- Beautiful make up!


----------



## Veelyn

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is mine for today (yesterday, technically). I was in a super rush and did my eye makeup in 5 minutes! You can tell I was in a rush because I got mascara on my lid lol! I was having dry nose issues today too, I hate having dry skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this shadow from Avon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wet n Wild white liner.
> 
> Oh and today the mascara was Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara. I dont really like it, its not very thick so its super messy.


 
This is seriously, so pretty Val! Good job. It looks great.


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia~~you look really pretty!

Val~~so do you   I love that white liner on the top.  you've got awesome brows too!


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> Here's last night...Sorry I couldn't take FOTD appropriate pics  lol


 
You have eyes and brows like Kiera Knightly. I'm so jealous.  

See?


----------



## tmc089

^^ OMG your right!! I never effin realized that!! Like everyone else looks like a celeb except me...everyone says I look like Liv Tyler sort of, but I really don't....at all. Lol you have a good eye MT!


----------



## MissTiss

Glad to be of service. 

You're beautiful, I can just tell from the face parts I've seen.


----------



## Veelyn

TMC- Are you a celeb? Is there something you want to tell us? Lol. Jk


----------



## Veelyn

Here's my make up when I had my interview at Lush..Very simple.

I used Wet n Wild Cream colored eyeshadow and Maybelline black eyeshadow as a liner. Mascara was L'Oreal Voluminous. [& this was actually a few hours AFTER my interview, so its smudged a little, lol]


----------



## claireZk

^ Vee, that looks gorgeous!  :tup


I was late for an appt this morning and I literally went there in the Juicy outfit I wore to bed, with NO makeup on my face!!! :busted


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Clairebear! 

You probably still looked cute anyways!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Here's my make up when I had my interview at Lush..Very simple.
> 
> I used Wet n Wild Cream colored eyeshadow and Maybelline black eyeshadow as a liner. Mascara was L'Oreal Voluminous. [& this was actually a few hours AFTER my interview, so its smudged a little, lol]



you have quite possibly the most beautiful eyelashes i've ever seen


----------



## fufu

*Veelyn*:your lashes is to die for!! Very very pretty.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks JC & fufu!

Funny story: One day I was working at a retail store, and this girl comes in and says "Girl, where you get dem lashes from?" LOL I was like.. um.. I was born with them! lmfao.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Yogurt all over my lids
Smoke & Ash duo (gray from my lashline to my browbone, and black in the crease/outer V)
Vanilla under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoomlash in Black (really like this mascara!)

Yesterday, I wore my new Mineralized trio in Outspoken! It was gorgeous!

Bare Study Paint Pot
Silver in the inner corners
Brighter purple shade sort of all over from my lashline to my brow bone
Deeper burgundy color in the crease/outer V
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoomlash in Black

The metallic color in the new Mineralize trios is hard to use - lots of fallout.  I dampened my brush with some Fix + and then sort of patted it in place (used my 242).


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> TMC- Are you a celeb? Is there something you want to tell us? Lol. Jk



Umm...what??? :ninja: I have no idea what you're talking about...*calls publicist*


----------



## killerstrawbery

tmc089 said:


> Here's last night...Sorry I couldn't take FOTD appropriate pics  lol





ooooh, those eyes and brows could kill! those are weapons , men beware


----------



## l_choice2001

Clinique Chianti LipStick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chianti LipStick WIth CLinique Bonfire Lips Gloss


----------



## Sternchen

Illegal Cargo & Smoke and Diamonds
Maybelline Lash Blast

Nothing else, I was in a rush today!

My Chanel Inimitable finally crapped out on me   Oh well!


----------



## dee-dee

Sternchen said:


> Illegal Cargo & Smoke and Diamonds
> Maybelline Lash Blast
> 
> Nothing else, I was in a rush today!
> 
> My Chanel Inimitable finally crapped out on me  Oh well!


 
***drools***  pics please!  I loved that combo when Jen did it.  I'm sure it's pretty on you.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm not at home right now (I'm in my university's library) so I can't take pictures yet.  I tried on my webcam, but you can't see it 

It actually looks a bit different on me than it does in Jen's tutorial, but I think that's because she used a purple-based primer and I just used a regular kind


----------



## Veelyn

IChoice- Thats a great color!


----------



## dee-dee

tmc089 said:


> Here's last night...Sorry I couldn't take FOTD appropriate pics  lol


 
Gorgeous!  Ok, so what did you use?  Especially on your lower lid...


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee, that's Kiera Knightly, you are going to have to ask her publicist. hahaha!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing Two to Glow - the mineralize duo from MAC.  It's fantastic, and honestly very neutral!

Bare Study Paint Pot
The Orangy color from Two to Glow from my lashline to brow bone
The multi color (which turns out a smokey taupey color) in the crease and outer V
Vanilla under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoomlash


----------



## dee-dee

MissTiss said:


> dee-dee, that's Kiera Knightly, you are going to have to ask her publicist. hahaha!


 

LMAO!  You almost had me and then I read back to see what you meant.  Too funny.


----------



## tmc089

Well my publicist and manager said I could speak publicly about this issue... LOL

I actually played with blues, I was wearing a white halter with deep blue stripes so I wanted to do a little matchy matchy. I used a color from a pallet from Maybelline on my bottom lid as a liner...







Its on the bottom row, second from the left, then on the actual lid I used Loreal Le Kohl (sp?) eyeliner with Lash Blast mascara.


----------



## dee-dee

tmc089 said:


> Well my publicist and manager said I could speak publicly about this issue... LOL
> 
> I actually played with blues, I was wearing a white halter with deep blue stripes so I wanted to do a little matchy matchy. I used a color from a pallet from Maybelline on my bottom lid as a liner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its on the bottom row, second from the left, then on the actual lid I used Loreal Le Kohl (sp?) eyeliner with Lash Blast mascara.


 
Wow, from the pic I wouldn't have thought there was any type of blue in there.  You worked it girl


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> *Well my publicist and manager said I could speak publicly about this issue... LOL*
> 
> I actually played with blues, I was wearing a white halter with deep blue stripes so I wanted to do a little matchy matchy. I used a color from a pallet from Maybelline on my bottom lid as a liner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its on the bottom row, second from the left, then on the actual lid I used Loreal Le Kohl (sp?) eyeliner with Lash Blast mascara.


 
Lol! Well MAYBE you should of checked with your make up artist FIRST. Don't worry, I give you permission.


----------



## dee-dee

Today I played with my Loreal HIP Duo in Flare.  The orange doesn't look that orange on me, it looks more like copper.  All in all I'm feeling this look

I also have:

Mac Mulch on the outer V and a little in the crease
Mac Ricepaper under my brow (highlight)
Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Chocolate Shimmer on my upper lashline
The hip colors on my lower lashline
Chanel Inimitable mascara
Mac Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed !!  I LOVE THIS STUFF 

Here are some pics...hope you like


----------



## Veelyn

Its looks good! I really like the shimmer and the gloss.


----------



## illinirdhd

Gorgeous, *dee-dee*!

Today I'm wearing (a little bored today, so here's my whole look)....

Monistat/Chanel Mat Lumiere/MAC Strobe Liquid Combo all over my face
Bobbi Brown Corrector and Concealer (under eyes, spots)
BE Mineral Veil to set the Concealer
Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe

Painterly Paint Pot (giving this one another chance, and it worked today!  Apparently just doesn't work with my blacks/grays.)
Mylar all over my lids
Soft Brown in the inner half of my crease, sort of blended above and below the crease
Sketch in the outer half of my crease/outer V, also blended above and below the crease
Vanilla under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoomlash in Black

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder to set my whole face
NARS Blush in Orgasm
La Mer Powder in Translucent on my nose, forehead, cheek bones and chin

A couple of squirts of Fix + to set everything
MAC Blankety Lipstick with Oversexed Plushglass


----------



## tmc089

dee-dee said:


> Wow, from the pic I wouldn't have thought there was any type of blue in there.  You worked it girl



Thanks!! I didn't get any good pics so it did look black-ish or gray-ish from a distance, but up closer you could see the blue. But on the top lid I did a dark shimmery gray...I didn't want to look all 80's with too much blue lol.

I can't wait for Friday! I'm gonna try and do orange and black


----------



## MissTiss

I feel like I'm getting sick, but my face looks good. 

MUFE HD Foundation
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Rice Paper e/s all over 
MAC Era in crease
Px Beaming Willow eyeliner
MAC Zoomlash 

MAC Plum Foolery blush 

I left the house wearing MAC Ahoy There! l/s under BE Buxom Lips gloss in Dominique...forgot it at home. 

So now I'm wearing MAC Viva Glam VI gloss (love this too). 

Spritzed with Reviva Rosewater Toner to set. 

It's a good look, I barely look like I'm wearing any makeup.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Sounds gorgeous, *Tiss*!  Off to add Ricepaper and Era to my wishlist!


----------



## MissTiss

Ricepaper is a must. I think I bought Era on accident. It's very nice. 
http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/shade.tmpl?SKU_ID=SKU4086

I'd call this a nude eye.  Lots of mascara and great liner is what makes this. I should be wearing blacktrack, but I was running behind and pencil is faster and Beaming Willow was the first one I grabbed. It turned out pretty.


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> Wow, from the pic I wouldn't have thought there was any type of blue in there. You worked it girl


 
ITA, those blues look very brownish/smokey on you - great look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another long workday and night out for drinks to celebrate my boss' b-day:

MUFE:
green tinted primer (I have a sample from Sephora...not sure I like it better than smashbox but it's fun to play)
MUFE high def foundation
MUFE high def powder with the kabuki brush!

MAC:
Bare study paint pot
Knight Divine e/s on lids
a little Electra e/s on inner corners
Nocturnelle e/s on the outer V and upper crease to smoke out the edges of the Knight Divine
bootblack liquid liner
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC lipstick in Hug Me
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## dee-dee

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ Sounds gorgeous, *Tiss*! Off to add Ricepaper and Era to my wishlist!


 
I think Ricepaper should be a must have for EVERYONE!  You'll love it.


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> Its looks good! I really like the shimmer and the gloss.


 
Thanks Chica!!  Or should I say Kim Kardashian, LOL!  (I saw the KK Thread over in the celebrity section)


----------



## Veelyn

^ Haha, right! Betta recognize! LOL


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> Today I played with my Loreal HIP Duo in Flare.  The orange doesn't look that orange on me, it looks more like copper.  All in all I'm feeling this look
> 
> I also have:
> 
> Mac Mulch on the outer V and a little in the crease
> Mac Ricepaper under my brow (highlight)
> Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Chocolate Shimmer on my upper lashline
> The hip colors on my lower lashline
> Chanel Inimitable mascara
> Mac Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed !!  I LOVE THIS STUFF
> 
> Here are some pics...hope you like



i love sugarrimmed too!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing my Mineralize Trio in Outspoken again...

Painterly Paint Pot
All that Glitters all over my lid
Silver from Outspoken in the inner corners
The bright purple color on the bottom of my lid
The deeper purple on the crease and outer V
Vanilla under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoomlash in Black


----------



## Pursegrrl

Anyone remember awhile back when I was pooh poohing how mac paint pots don't work with Stila eyeshadows?  Wellll....I stand corrected...it was a case of User Error, LOL.   Now, with a little practice, it works!

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
Stila e/s in Cloud on inner lid
Stila e/s in Cassis on outer lid and up the crease (wonderful plum)
a tiny touch of MAC Typographic e/s on the outer V
Chanel le crayon yeux eye pencil in noir/black
Lancome Hypnose mascara

Mineralize blush (MAC) in Gentle

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarimmed

I am SO EXCITED how the Stila e/s really DO work with the paint pots!  Seems that paint pots is the only way I can really get e/s to go on smooth and really stay on all day...love it!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I get user error all the time PG. ^__^  
I wore my bobbi brown gel eyeliner, plush lash, mac light flush msf, c.o. bigelow gloss and melon pigment


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> I get user error all the time PG. ^__^
> I wore my bobbi brown gel eyeliner, plush lash, mac light flush msf, c.o. bigelow gloss and melon pigment


 
LOL, Frosty....great seeing you in here!   

Nice FOTD!!


----------



## jh4200

Today I used UDPP and then paint pot in girl friendly (I've found that the slight pink works as a better base for me than Bare Study)

Dior Petal Shine quint on my eyes - the light pink on the inner lid, light purple on the outer lid and into the crease, and dark purple/plum in the outer V

Plus Bobbi Brown gel liner in black ink and Chanel inimitable waterproof mascara

Nars orgasm

And Smashbox lipstick in charming, with clear gloss on top


----------



## itsnicole

Nothing too exciting (no time for eyeshadow )... Guerlain Meteorites Primer, Kanebo Fluid Finish Foundation, La Mer Loose Powder in Translucent, Chanel JC Blush in Narcisse, MAC Ahoy There Lipstick, MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed, Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero, and YSL Everlong Waterproof Mascara.


----------



## jc2239

jh4200 said:


> Today I used UDPP and then paint pot in girl friendly (I've found that the slight pink works as a better base for me than Bare Study)
> 
> Dior Petal Shine quint on my eyes - the light pink on the inner lid, light purple on the outer lid and into the crease, and dark purple/plum in the outer V
> 
> Plus Bobbi Brown gel liner in black ink and Chanel inimitable waterproof mascara
> 
> Nars orgasm
> 
> And Smashbox lipstick in charming, with clear gloss on top



oooh that sounds so soft and pretty i've been wanting to check out that dior petal shine quint!  



itsnicole said:


> Nothing too exciting (no time for eyeshadow )... Guerlain Meteorites Primer, Kanebo Fluid Finish Foundation, La Mer Loose Powder in Translucent, Chanel JC Blush in Narcisse, MAC Ahoy There Lipstick, MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed, Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero, and YSL Everlong Waterproof Mascara.



nicole this is my kinda look!  you know i wish i owned every one of these products--okay so i have most of them, but i'm missing a few lol .  hopefully that meteorites primer will be mine once F&F rolls around!


----------



## jh4200

JC, I highly recommend the petal shine - the colors are just gorgeous.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing MAC Two to Glow again.  I put it on just like this video - it's where I got the look!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9wA1W45Wxk

I'm wearing Bare Study Paint Pot
Two to Glow (just like the video)
MAC Pigment in Your Ladyship under my brow (love this)
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black


----------



## MissTiss

I love her!! ^^ I bet you look amazing.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ It's as close as I wanted to go to orange today, with my black top!  I'm wearing my shoes with skulls and flames on the toes though!

Here's a pic of my shoes, except mine are sort of an army green...


----------



## tmc089

I don't know why I did my makeup like this today, I had something completely different in mind last night lol with black and orange. Oh well, here's what I pulled off:


----------



## addicted2chanel

Today I put covergirl on my eyes, B.E. foundation ect. , and covergirl lipstick, and fruit spritzers. Finsished it off with some CG mascara and I'm done. Just quick for going to the store.


----------



## mm16

Here is me tonight...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^  Lookin' fab-u-lous!!!


----------



## tmc089

MM: Sassyy!!!


----------



## tmc089

Here's my going out look tonight...


First off I HAD to include this pic because I got so wicked close to my eye lol. Please 'scuse my finger in the way...


----------



## jc2239

my elphaba-inspired halloween look 




*Eyes:* 
~MAC pigments in Golden Olive and Antique Green 
~Bobbi Brown gel liner
~false lashes
~Swarovsi rhinestones




*Lips:*
~MAC dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
~MAC pigment in Gilded Green


----------



## claireZk

Ahhhhh Jen, I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## bnjj

jc2239 said:


> my elphaba-inspired halloween look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyes:*
> ~MAC pigments in Golden Olive and Antique Green
> ~Bobbi Brown gel liner
> ~false lashes
> ~Swarovsi rhinestones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lips:*
> ~MAC dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
> ~MAC pigment in Gilded Green


 
Your eye looks awesome.  I'd love to see the entire face.


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Ahhhhh Jen, I LOVE it!!!!



thanks claire!   i removed the lips after the photos since i didn't want to scare away potential trick or treaters!  



bnjj said:


> Your eye looks awesome.  I'd love to see the entire face.



awww thank you bnjj!  the makeup is long gone--i should've taken a few face shots for the memories though.


----------



## addicted2chanel




----------



## Sternchen

addicted, what colors are your ES???

It looks lovely!


----------



## peach.

*addicted*, what's on your lips? SHARE SHARE SHARE!

*jen*, WHOA, that is a sexy Halloween look, down to the green lips! 

*tmc*, your eyes are STRIKING.

*mm*, why hello there . Love the lips! I wanna try red lips but I'm so scared!

I'm wearing zero makeup right now, except for some MAC MSF Natural all over the face to test out. I bought it as a setting/touch-up powder to apply on top of foundation, but I like this by itself as a sheer foundation! It evens out my skin and looks really natural. It took like 2 sec to apply, too.


----------



## tmc089

Thanks peach!!

Just mascara and chapstick today!!


----------



## mm16

Thanks all! I am loving red lipstick..this shade is from Nars--Its something like 'ridiculous lizard', lol. I lined my lips w/ urban decay liner (dont have it w/ me currently for shade name) and sephora clear lip gloss.


----------



## MissTiss

I went to the MAC counter today for a makeover appointment. 

My Favorite MUA from the free standing store works at my local counter now. 

She used:
StudioTech in NC30

I forget what concealor and powder. 

On my eyes:
Soft Ochre Paint Pot (must put this on my list)
Illusionary/Burning Ambition mineralize e/s
Sketch e/s in the outer v
Some black brown e/l pearlglide (can't remember the name of that either)
Plushlash mascara

Dainty blush

Fanfare Cremesheen l/s
Fulfilled Plushglass

She did such a good job and StudioTech foundation is the ONLY MAC foundation the hasn't broken me out. I've tried it three times now. Maybe when my MUFE HD foundation is done I will invest in some. 

She also showed me a neat trick to wing out my eyeliner. Can't wait to try it. Love her!

I feel pretty...lalalala.


----------



## tmc089

^ I want to do that!! Hopefully once the raok is over!


----------



## MissTiss

Jen, I LOVE your look. 

Wicked is a great book.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> I went to the MAC counter today for a makeover appointment.
> 
> My Favorite MUA from the free standing store works at my local counter now.
> 
> She used:
> StudioTech in NC30
> 
> I forget what concealor and powder.
> 
> On my eyes:
> Soft Ochre Paint Pot (must put this on my list)
> Illusionary/Burning Ambition mineralize e/s
> Sketch e/s in the outer v
> Some black brown e/l pearlglide (can't remember the name of that either)
> Plushlash mascara
> 
> Dainty blush
> 
> Fanfare Cremesheen l/s
> Fulfilled Plushglass
> 
> She did such a good job and StudioTech foundation is the ONLY MAC foundation the hasn't broken me out. I've tried it three times now. Maybe when my MUFE HD foundation is done I will invest in some.
> 
> She also showed me a neat trick to wing out my eyeliner. Can't wait to try it. Love her!
> 
> I feel pretty...lalalala.


 
Niiiiiiiiice makeover!!  Wow!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I played around with some of my blue e/s from the Cool Heat (MAC) collection last summer...

MAC:
Greenstroke paint pot on the lid
Vanilla e/s padded on inner lid with the 239 brush (putting light shades over darker paint pots is AWESOME!)
Blue Flame e/s on rest of the lid
A little Juxt e/s over the mid lid (I just got Gulf Stream on eBay so I'm subbing with Juxt meanwhile, ha)
Freshwater e/s dusted very lightly over all of that
Knight Divine on the outer V with the 222 brush
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower waterline
MAC liquid liner in Boot Black on upper lashline
MAC Smolder eye liner on lower lashes and smudged slightly
MAC Chill e/s just touched on the tear duct area upper and lower with the 219 brush
Diorshow Iconic Mascara [Ummm...I really wanted to like this mascara but honestly I'm not impressed, gaaa!!  A little too gummy/draggy when applying it].
MAC lipstick in Ahoy There!
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night (from Red she Said collection)
MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Didn't take a pic, but I played around with my MAC holiday goodies.  I did my usual powder, concealer, and blush.  On my eyes I used Blacktrack Fluidline (I LOOOOVE THIS!) and Zoomlash from the Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit.  I used Viva Glam II lipstick and topped it off with Viva Glam VI lipglass from the Passionately Red cool lip palette.


----------



## MissTiss

^^ooooh, I can picture it and I LOVE Viva Glam VI. It is so pretty. Bet it looks great on you.


----------



## jc2239

peach. said:


> *jen*, WHOA, that is a sexy Halloween look, down to the green lips!



thanks peach!  SO saw the lips and said they looked really scary 



MissTiss said:


> Jen, I LOVE your look.
> 
> Wicked is a great book.



awww thanks tiss!  wicked really is so great!


----------



## frostedcouture

Jen I saw your look on your blog.  It's amazing!!!!! 

I wore Bobbi brown eyeliner, plush lash mascara, baby sparks lipglass, umm a MSF but i forget what color? and NYX iced mocha with vanilla (mac)


----------



## MissTiss

LOL^^ at your SO's comment. What does he know?

I've always wanted to dress up for halloween. As a kid, I wasn't allowed to celebrate and now I always forget...one of these years I'm going all out.


----------



## jc2239

frostedcouture said:


> Jen I saw your look on your blog.  It's amazing!!!!!
> 
> I wore Bobbi brown eyeliner, plush lash mascara, baby sparks lipglass, umm a MSF but i forget what color? and NYX iced mocha with vanilla (mac)



awww thanks frosty!  this is the first halloween i've done cool (well at least i thought it was cool LOL) makeup .  

your look sounds understated and oh so pretty!



MissTiss said:


> LOL^^ at your SO's comment. What does he know?
> 
> I've always wanted to dress up for halloween. As a kid, I wasn't allowed to celebrate and now I always forget...one of these years I'm going all out.



you totally should!  

SO's full of wonderful little bits like this--when I'd died my hair jet black and he didn't notice it was "oh I thought your hair just looked that dark because it was oily and I didn't want to say anything" or today i had a small breakout above my lip and it was "you have red gloss above your lip you look stupid"--he's a sweetheart that one!


----------



## killerstrawbery




----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple today as I went walking on a fabulous paved trail along a river in my neighborhood with a former co-worker and then had a hockey game tonight!

Sunscreen (yes, even in the fall I wear it outside without question!).  I love Neutrogena's ultra sheer Dry Touch as it doesn't clog up my pores when I exercise outdoors.
a little MUFE foundation around my eyes (I skip concealer on these casual days)
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara.  [C'mon, Diorshow Iconic, you've got some 'splainin to do as you're supposed to be Da Bomb and so far you are not, poopers.  Lashblast is running circles around you!!].
Bonne Bell lipsmacker in Bubble Gum.  Yep, I've been wearing it nearly 30 years and it's still one of my favorites!


----------



## Sternchen

Simple today...

Girl Friendly Paint Pot
Shale
Eyeliner (that I somehow also managed to get on my upper waterline...ugh)
Maybelline Lash Blast


----------



## Veelyn

killerstrawbery said:


>


 
I love the shape of your brows!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Here's my going out look tonight...
> 
> 
> First off I HAD to include this pic because I got so wicked close to my eye lol. Please 'scuse my finger in the way...


 
You're eyes are just freaking gorgeous Kiera.. I mean TMC.


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> my elphaba-inspired halloween look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyes:*
> ~MAC pigments in Golden Olive and Antique Green
> ~Bobbi Brown gel liner
> ~false lashes
> ~Swarovsi rhinestones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lips:*
> ~MAC dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
> ~MAC pigment in Gilded Green


 
Looking good girlfriend! Love the eyes!


----------



## Veelyn

addicted2chanel said:


>


 
Love both colors! What is on your lips??


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> I went to the MAC counter today for a makeover appointment.
> 
> My Favorite MUA from the free standing store works at my local counter now.
> 
> She used:
> StudioTech in NC30
> 
> I forget what concealor and powder.
> 
> On my eyes:
> Soft Ochre Paint Pot (must put this on my list)
> Illusionary/Burning Ambition mineralize e/s
> Sketch e/s in the outer v
> Some black brown e/l pearlglide (can't remember the name of that either)
> Plushlash mascara
> 
> Dainty blush
> 
> Fanfare Cremesheen l/s
> Fulfilled Plushglass
> 
> She did such a good job and StudioTech foundation is the ONLY MAC foundation the hasn't broken me out. I've tried it three times now. Maybe when my MUFE HD foundation is done I will invest in some.
> 
> She also showed me a neat trick to wing out my eyeliner. Can't wait to try it. Love her!
> 
> I feel pretty...lalalala.


 
Where are the pics?!?! Glad you had fun


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Looking good girlfriend! Love the eyes!



awww thanks vee!  and congrats on the new job!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks!


----------



## addicted2chanel

Veelyn said:


> Love both colors! What is on your lips??



Covergirl fruit spritzers  In papaya.


----------



## killerstrawbery

Veelyn said:


> I love the shape of your brows!



thnx, they are hairy beasts but can yeild good things when properly tamed


----------



## addicted2chanel

Here are my eyes for today. Just some light blue shadow, (with a CG pallette) Paired with a baby blue tank, and my black Cambon bowler, and some jeans  
I just threw some clear gloss on my lips. Nothing fancy


----------



## Sternchen

Pretty!!!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing.....

Painterly Paint Pot (this one is growing on me)
Mylar on my entire lid
Expensive Pink on the inner half of my crease, sort of smudged down to my lashline
Satin Taupe on the outer half of my crease, also smudged to the lashline
All that Glitters under my brows
Blacktrack Fluidline
Black Zoomlash


----------



## killerstrawbery

my crappy cam pic look for the day  with straight hair !


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kept it pretty simple today:

MAC:
Painterly paint pot on the lid and just above the crease
Jardin Aires pigment on the inner half of the lid
Sketch e/s applied with the Smashbox #4 brush and into the outer V and up the crease a little.  Also blended on the outer V and inward with the MAC 275 brush
Phone Number kohl liner

Diorshow Iconic mascara, take 2:  muuuch better this time around and went on smoothly.  My first try at it was so draggy it was awful.
A little urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero on the lower waterline

MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## asamiramirez

Face:​- BM Multi-Tasking Face Concealer in Summer Bisque.
- BM Foundation in Medium Beige.
- BM Blush in Cheerful and Mineral Veil.
Eyes:​- BM Eyeshadow in Banana and Wildflower.
- BM Eyeliner in Fashionista.
- Spinlash Mascara.
Lips:​- BM Buxom Lipgloss in Trixie.

I really need a haircut!


----------



## tmc089

^^ You are beautiful!! Your eyelashes are sooo long I'm jealous!!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing:

Bare Study paint pot
Mylar all over my lids
Soft Brown in the inner crease
Sketch in the outer crease/outer V
Vanilla under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoomlash in Black

Blankety l/s with Oversexed l/g


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> Where are the pics?!?! Glad you had fun


 

Ha! I totally took pictures too.  I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## asamiramirez

tmc089 said:


> ^^ You are beautiful!! Your eyelashes are sooo long I'm jealous!!



Thank you! I got significant eyelash growth from Talika Eyelash Lipocils. I bought my first tube from Sephora and my second from Talika's website. I put the second one on my eyebrows. I'm buying Talika for my mom and my sister for sure!


----------



## jc2239




----------



## illinirdhd

Today I wore the Spiced Chocolate quad!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Today I wore the Spiced Chocolate quad!


 
Gawd I love that quad!  I'm going to try it tomorrow over my new Constructivist paint pot  (I've used it over Bare STudy and Painterly previously).


----------



## littlepanda

KATE by Kanebo Gradical Eyes S Quad's white cream base
MAC Mulch Eyeshadow in crease
MAC Crystal Avalanche as highlighter
MAC Liquidlast Liner in Coco Bar
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer in #1
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss (no clue on color name, but it's a sheer fuchsia)

I feel like I've fallen into a makeup rut lately.  Everything I put together is so boring, but I have no place to wear crazy makeup to. (I work at a conservative publishing house part-time and I'm a grad student as well...) Can anyone recommend some subtly crazy (eye) makeup?


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm wearing Inter-View Mineralize Trio today!

Bare Study Paint Pot
Gold glitter color on the inside corner of my eyes, sort of around the corner, and a little bit smudged below
Expensive Pink as a base for the other colors, from where the glitter stops, across to the outer edge of my eye
Brownish color in the crease, outer V, sort of smudged up to my brow bone and down almost to my lash line
Navy color in the middle of my eyelid, from the lashline up to meet the brown
Vanilla under my brow
BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink (the dark brown is perfect with this trio)
Zoom Lash in Black

This is a GORGEOUS trio!  It's a really pretty variation on a smokey eye.  It would look great with browns, but I'm wearing it with black today.


----------



## illinirdhd

littlepanda said:


> Can anyone recommend some subtly crazy (eye) makeup?


 
I'd say that almost every eye look I wear is subtly crazy.  They're colorful, but not that "look at me, I'm wearing EYESHADOW" look.  I'm constantly amazed by how neutral some of my eye looks end up, just by using a light hand with my brushes (layering e/s to build a color is very effective in keeping your eyes neutral, instead of smearing it on thick all at once), and then a more dramatic color pop at one place or another - today my inner eyelid is colorful and metallic, other days I have a pop of color in the crease.  Just play with your colors, and hit the MAC counter if you need to add a little excitement to your eyeshadow collection!  The MUAs are always soooo helpful to me.  I just ask them "which eyeshadows do you think would look good on me?"  And they are immediately up to the challenge!

I also work in a conservative office.  I wear nice jeans and heels almost every day.  My hair looks soft and touchable.  My makeup is always very polished, and no one ever looks sideways at my eye makeup, even when I pair it with a loud necklace or sparkly black nail polish!  Even my mom who is suuuper conservative with makeup complimented my eyeshadow combos every day when she visited recently.  MAC MUAs almost always compliment my e/s too.

Play with some combos on your hand.  It will help you figure out which colors work together (I find that MAC colors work together surprisingly well, even if they don't look like they will).

HTH!


----------



## surlygirl

Giorgio Armani luminous silk powder
NARS blush in Crazed
NARS lip lacquer in Cabiria
DiorShow black out mascara


----------



## mytwocents

This is physician's formula baked trio eyeshadow in smokes 

I highly recommend it! Like go buy it now. 

I put a thin layer of cliniques creme eyeliner. 

Then 1 coat of this Loreal mascara I think it's lash architect. 1 coat because it def clumps. It's in a gray tube, I won't be buying it again but I will use this one tube. 

I have straight eyelash syndrome. I curl them but they are still straight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I'm wearing Inter-View Mineralize Trio today!
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Gold glitter color on the inside corner of my eyes, sort of around the corner, and a little bit smudged below
> Expensive Pink as a base for the other colors, from where the glitter stops, across to the outer edge of my eye
> Brownish color in the crease, outer V, sort of smudged up to my brow bone and down almost to my lash line
> Navy color in the middle of my eyelid, from the lashline up to meet the brown
> Vanilla under my brow
> BB Gel Liner in Espresso Ink (the dark brown is perfect with this trio)
> Zoom Lash in Black
> 
> This is a GORGEOUS trio! It's a really pretty variation on a smokey eye. It would look great with browns, but I'm wearing it with black today.


 
OMG Illi we were twins today!!  I decided to rock my Mineralize Inter-View trio today at work!

Bare Study Paint Pot
Mineralize trio in inter-view with the bronzey on the inner corner, the brown on the outer lid and the navy in the outer v and crease.  Dang this is GORGEOUS with Bare Study PP!!
MAC liquid liner in boot black
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower water line
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara (upper lashes only)

MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul
NARS lipstick in Belle du Jour
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ That's tooooo funny!  Don't you love it?  I love Outspoken too!  And I really need to get back to MAC to pick up Word-of-Mouth.  I decided to keep the Threesome I got by mistake - I'm sending it to my buddy!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ That's tooooo funny! Don't you love it? I love Outspoken too! And I really need to get back to MAC to pick up Word-of-Mouth. I decided to keep the Threesome I got by mistake - I'm sending it to my buddy!!!


 
I LOVE this trio.  And with only 3 there's a better chance you'll love all...as opposed to quads where more often than not there is one of the 4 I don't use.  Thankfully spiced chocolate does not fall into that.

Outspoken looks gorgeous too and Word of Mouth!!  Danger zone looks dramatic but I don't know about y'all but I don't need red eyeshadow, LOL.  Would look like ka-ka on me. 

Nice sending your threesome to your buddy...I know she'll love it (whomever she is) .


----------



## Miyoshi637

My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.

Used...
Wildflower from BE (main color) 
Space from NYX (Crease color)
Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
SmashBox Mascara

Flash:





No flash:


----------



## dearmissie

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:



dang girl, good work!!


----------



## asamiramirez

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:



Wow, that looks great! Wildflower is my favorite pink; how did you get it so intense? I'm wearing the same on 144 but it doesn't look nearly as bold and lovely.


----------



## jc2239

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:



thanks looks gorgoues!


----------



## littlepanda

illinirdhd said:


> I'd say that almost every eye look I wear is subtly crazy. They're colorful, but not that "look at me, I'm wearing EYESHADOW" look. I'm constantly amazed by how neutral some of my eye looks end up, just by using a light hand with my brushes (layering e/s to build a color is very effective in keeping your eyes neutral, instead of smearing it on thick all at once), and then a more dramatic color pop at one place or another - today my inner eyelid is colorful and metallic, other days I have a pop of color in the crease. Just play with your colors, and hit the MAC counter if you need to add a little excitement to your eyeshadow collection! The MUAs are always soooo helpful to me. I just ask them "which eyeshadows do you think would look good on me?" And they are immediately up to the challenge!
> 
> I also work in a conservative office. I wear nice jeans and heels almost every day. My hair looks soft and touchable. My makeup is always very polished, and no one ever looks sideways at my eye makeup, even when I pair it with a loud necklace or sparkly black nail polish! Even my mom who is suuuper conservative with makeup complimented my eyeshadow combos every day when she visited recently. MAC MUAs almost always compliment my e/s too.
> 
> Play with some combos on your hand. It will help you figure out which colors work together (I find that MAC colors work together surprisingly well, even if they don't look like they will).
> 
> HTH!


 
Thanks so much for your post.  I will be sure to also take a look at your past FOTDs.


----------



## chodessa

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:


Flawless and Fabulous!!
I could never do that myself...


----------



## surlygirl

mytwocents said:


> This is physician's formula baked trio eyeshadow in smokes
> 
> I highly recommend it! Like go buy it now.
> 
> I put a thin layer of cliniques creme eyeliner.
> 
> Then 1 coat of this Loreal mascara I think it's lash architect. 1 coat because it def clumps. It's in a gray tube, I won't be buying it again but I will use this one tube.
> 
> I have straight eyelash syndrome. I curl them but they are still straight.


 
Wow ... that looks great! Very pretty.

I switched bags today and forgot my little makeup bag at home. So I am barefaced at work! LOL! Not too bad. I did have some Tarte mascara in the car. So just the mascara and some DDF lip balm.


----------



## MissTiss

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:


 
That is flippin' beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## MissTiss

ok here's my pics from the MAC makeover.  Don't laugh at my hair. I'm still growing it out after relaxing it for over 20 years.  This is my natural hair, my avatar is after a flat ironing with the Sedu. 

I'm nervous. This is my first full face photo on here.


----------



## ellacoach

Tiss you are gorgeous!!


----------



## MissTiss

:shame: thanks, Ella.


----------



## illinirdhd

Gorgeous looks, *Miyoshi* & *Tiss*!

*PGal* inspired me to try a dark paint pot under a lighter shadow (love this), so today I'm wearing...

Moss Scape Paint Pot from my lashline to brow bone, applied with the 252
Grand Entrance packed on with my 242 from the inner corner across the bottom of my eyelid, up to the crease
Sumptuous Olive above Grand Entrance, smudged from the crease to brow bone (used 217)
Sketch smudged just in the crease and outer V (used Smashbox brush similar to 219)
Your Ladyship Pigment under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black

You're right, *PGal*, it is gorgeous!  Grand Entrance is beautiful on top of Moss Scape!

Girls, as much as I hate to say it, I need more brushes!  I think I should pick up a 2nd 252 and a 2nd 217.  Love these & would like to be able to use them for more than one color at a time!  I think I might also pick up a 219 - want to see if I like it better than my Smashbox smudger brush.  Good thing MAC is right by Sephora - it'll be an easy stop after the BI event tomorrow morning!


----------



## Veelyn

Tiss- Your make up looks great! You're so pretty! I really love the eyeshadow.

I'm jealous of your curly hair..I love the look with curls like that when girls wear those thick headbands to hold it all back. I think it looks so cute!


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks, Vee! 
Girl, you don't know what you're saying!! Curls are crazy! 

I was so surprised to see them after all those years though, I'm learning to embrace them.


----------



## Veelyn

Mytwocents- Are those your real lashes?!! They are so pretty and perfect! LOL Love the shadow colors. I also like the shape of your brows!

Miyoshi- Those colors are gorgeous! Good job!


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> Thanks, Vee!
> Girl, you don't know what you're saying!! Curls are crazy!
> 
> I was so surprised to see them after all those years though, I'm learning to embrace them.


 
Haha, do so! I like them!


----------



## Miyoshi637

asamiramirez said:


> Wow, that looks great! Wildflower is my favorite pink; how did you get it so intense? I'm wearing the same on 144 but it doesn't look nearly as bold and lovely.


 
I use Coastal scent's primer. It makes my MMU brighter then UDPP does for some reason.

Oh and thanks ladies for the lovely comments!


----------



## itsnicole

MissTiss- You are beautiful, and I love your makeup!


----------



## Sternchen

Tiss, you're beautiful!!  Loooooove your haiir!!


----------



## MissTiss

Thanks girls! It's nice to know I'm not an ugly cow.   Sometimes I feel like one.


----------



## MissTiss

illinirdhd said:


> Gorgeous looks, *Miyoshi* & *Tiss*!
> 
> *PGal* inspired me to try a dark paint pot under a lighter shadow (love this), so today I'm wearing...
> 
> Moss Scape Paint Pot from my lashline to brow bone, applied with the 252
> Grand Entrance packed on with my 242 from the inner corner across the bottom of my eyelid, up to the crease
> Sumptuous Olive above Grand Entrance, smudged from the crease to brow bone (used 217)
> Sketch smudged just in the crease and outer V (used Smashbox brush similar to 219)
> Your Ladyship Pigment under my brow
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Zoom Lash in Black
> 
> You're right, *PGal*, it is gorgeous! Grand Entrance is beautiful on top of Moss Scape!
> 
> Girls, as much as I hate to say it, I need more brushes! I think I should pick up a 2nd 252 and a 2nd 217. Love these & would like to be able to use them for more than one color at a time! I think I might also pick up a 219 - want to see if I like it better than my Smashbox smudger brush. Good thing MAC is right by Sephora - it'll be an easy stop after the BI event tomorrow morning!


 

I bet you looked pretty! 

I think I need more brushes too...

*Illi and PG,* I've been using dark pots and light shadows too. It's like having a whole makeup wardrobe.  I was all about using a neutral paint pot until recently.


----------



## dee-dee

OMG, *MissTiss*, you're so cute!  I just had to go back to see what items you used, I especially love that blush on you.  I have to start getting into blush now.  

What ethnicity are you, if you don't mind me asking?  My hair texture is similar to yours but shorter and a little poofy-er.  My hair seems to grow out instead of down, weird right?  I was thinking of getting a relaxer but I'm scared I might miss my curls.  When you have a relaxer, are you able to wear it both ways still?


----------



## dee-dee

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:


 
Simply beautiful   These colors are so vibrant, you did a great job.


----------



## MissTiss

^^Thanks Dee-Dee. I think you're adorable too.   That blush is great. I had it at home and when I saw what she did with it, along with the bronzer (which I also had), I was so excited to go try it! 

My ethnicity is a well guarded secret (even from me), so I'm not sure.  My mom is white (Mostly German with a fullblooded Cherokee great-grandma) and my Dad (I'm told) is Iranian.  

I don't look like any Persian girl I've ever seen...


----------



## dee-dee

MissTiss said:


> ^^Thanks Dee-Dee. I think you're adorable too.  That blush is great. I had it at home and when I saw what she did with it, along with the bronzer (which I also had), I was so excited to go try it!
> 
> My ethnicity is a well guarded secret (even from me), so I'm not sure. My mom is white (Mostly German with a fullblooded Cherokee great-grandma) and my Dad (I'm told) is Iranian.
> 
> I don't look like any Persian girl I've ever seen...


 
Oh, I hope I wasn't being too intrusive.  Anyway, tell me about your relaxer...see my ? in the earlier post...if you don't mind of course.


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> Oh, I hope I wasn't being too intrusive. Anyway, tell me about your relaxer...see my ? in the earlier post...if you don't mind of course.


 

No worries. I could write a book on my "issues", but you were very sweet in the way you asked and that makes all the difference to me.  There was no malice there. You girls always make me feel accepted.  

Anywhoooo. I don't relax my hair anymore, but I was able to wear it kinda wavy. Nothing like the curls I have now, of course, and not as much volume either... My hair is big now. Before I stopped relaxing it was almost down to my butt and I hadn't relaxed it for a little over a year. The two different textures drove me batty so one day I just started cutting at it little by little...then this past December, I cut all the relaxer off. I feel much better and healthier without it. When I was a kid, relaxers would burn sores in my head. I was convinced I was going to get "head cancer".  

If you can help it, don't relax it. Get a goooooooooood flat iron and some good products.  My old avatar was natural hair that was straightened by a Sedu iron. Works like a charm. 

My favorite part, it's like having two different heads of hair. It's just past my back bra strap when it's straight. Amazes me every time!


ETA: Oh! I forgot to say your hair will really start to settle down the longer it gets. When I first cut mine it was HUGE, now it's just big.


----------



## dee-dee

MissTiss said:


> No worries. I could write a book on my "issues", but you were very sweet in the way you asked and that makes all the difference to me. There was no malice there. You girls always make me feel accepted.
> 
> Anywhoooo. I don't relax my hair anymore, but I was able to wear it kinda wavy. Nothing like the curls I have now, of course, and not as much volume either... My hair is big now. Before I stopped relaxing it was almost down to my butt and I hadn't relaxed it for a little over a year. The two different textures drove me batty so one day I just started cutting at it little by little...then this past December, I cut all the relaxer off. I feel much better and healthier without it. When I was a kid, relaxers would burn sores in my head. I was convinced I was going to get "head cancer".
> 
> If you can help it, don't relax it. Get a goooooooooood flat iron and some good products. My old avatar was natural hair that was straightened by a Sedu iron. Works like a charm.
> 
> My favorite part, it's like having two different heads of hair. It's just past my back bra strap when it's straight. Amazes me every time!
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh! I forgot to say your hair will really start to settle down the longer it gets. When I first cut mine it was HUGE, now it's just big.


 
Believe me, I know all the horror stories associated with relaxers, (my whole family is talking me out of it) but you can't deny how much easier it is to deal with.  I go and get it straightened once a month except with a straightening comb and I just can't stand the burnt smell that it leaves.  I will try to hold out and save up for a good flat iron in the meantime.  Thank you so much for sharing...c-ya.


----------



## MissTiss

^^Have you tried getting it blown out then flat ironed? I've noticed there's not a problem with burnt hair when I do it that way.


----------



## ChristyR143

Oh Tiss! You're sooooo purty! LOVE the hair!!!

Allright, Ms. Illi....when are you gonna start posting some pics of your work??


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I know- I should.  I can NEVER get pictures to turn out right!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:



Beautiful!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tiss you are beautiful!!  & oh my gosh your eyelashes look so lovely  
Miyoshi your eyes look awesome!


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> ok here's my pics from the MAC makeover.  Don't laugh at my hair. I'm still growing it out after relaxing it for over 20 years.  This is my natural hair, my avatar is after a flat ironing with the Sedu.
> 
> I'm nervous. This is my first full face photo on here.



you're so gorgeous you know i've been dying to "see" you!!  you have such beautiful features and amazing hair!


----------



## killerstrawbery

MissTiss said:


> ^^Thanks Dee-Dee. I think you're adorable too.   That blush is great. I had it at home and when I saw what she did with it, along with the bronzer (which I also had), I was so excited to go try it!
> 
> My ethnicity is a well guarded secret (even from me), so I'm not sure.  My mom is white (Mostly German with a fullblooded Cherokee great-grandma) and my Dad (I'm told) is Iranian.
> 
> I don't look like any Persian girl I've ever seen...




heya, im Persian! maybe we're long lost cousins 

and i think ur gorgeous!


----------



## jennism

okay ... first time doing this ...






















Mac paint pot in painterly
Mac e/s in naked lunch
Mac e/s in blackberry
Mac e/s in ricepaper


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Gorgeous looks, *Miyoshi* & *Tiss*!
> 
> *PGal* inspired me to try a dark paint pot under a lighter shadow (love this), so today I'm wearing...
> 
> Moss Scape Paint Pot from my lashline to brow bone, applied with the 252
> Grand Entrance packed on with my 242 from the inner corner across the bottom of my eyelid, up to the crease
> Sumptuous Olive above Grand Entrance, smudged from the crease to brow bone (used 217)
> Sketch smudged just in the crease and outer V (used Smashbox brush similar to 219)
> Your Ladyship Pigment under my brow
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Zoom Lash in Black
> 
> You're right, *PGal*, it is gorgeous! Grand Entrance is beautiful on top of Moss Scape!
> 
> Girls, as much as I hate to say it, I need more brushes! I think I should pick up a 2nd 252 and a 2nd 217. Love these & would like to be able to use them for more than one color at a time! I think I might also pick up a 219 - want to see if I like it better than my Smashbox smudger brush. Good thing MAC is right by Sephora - it'll be an easy stop after the BI event tomorrow morning!


 
Dayum, illi, what a look!  Glad you had fun with a light shadow over darker paint pot!  I had to look up Grand Entrance as I couldnt' recall what it was....oh yeah the Starflash shadows are TDF!

What color is your ladyship?  And how cool pairing the olives/greens in your look with Sketch (one of my favorite little darlings recently).

Nice job!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> I bet you looked pretty!
> 
> I think I need more brushes too...
> 
> *Illi and PG,* I've been using dark pots and light shadows too. It's like having a whole makeup wardrobe. *I was all about using a neutral paint pot until recently*.


 
Yeah, it truly is a whole new world!!  I learned this from a cosmetics forum I frequent from time to time so I certainly don't take credit.

And MissTiss...you're smokin' hot!!!  Gorgeous avatars and I love your makeover pics too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I actually took a break from my paint pots today (ok, ok I was running late, eesh).  I still did my usual MUFE foundation all over my face and eyelids and dusted eyelids with the MUFE high def powder (with the kabuki brush) for a nice, clean base.

MAC e/s in Chill on the lids
MAC e/s in Contrast on the outer v and into the crease with the 217 brush.  This is a deep but sheer, smokey navy - beautiful and a nice contrast from grey smokey eyes but also not too blue....wonderful for work!
MAC eye liner in Smolder
MAC zoomlash mascara

Mineralize blush in Gentle (raspberry sheer pink)
Lipstick in Angel
Plushglass in Oversexed


----------



## mytwocents

Surlygirl- 
Thanks so much! I highly rec the physicians formula in baked smokes. It's 8 bucks when not on sale, and comes with 3 colors (silver, gray, black). Blends like a dream. Also you can put it on wet or dry. I put it on dry. 

Veelyn- 
Thanks, yea those are my own lashes. They do look thick from the top and side but from the front I can't seem to get them to curl up no matter what I do.  However warming the curler and pulling up semi-hard works, but then 10 fall out because I'm pulling up so hard.


----------



## frostedcouture

mytwocents, use a waterproof mascara and they'll stay curled all day!  I have that problem and now that I use waterproof i have beautiful eyelashes. Of course, they could be longer ^___^ 

i used Monistat primer, MAC gold deposit msf, mac plush lash, c.o. bigelow lip gloss, and vanilla pigment.  Really really simple


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, Saturday play day...

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot with the 252 brush 
Crystal Avalanche e/s on inner corners
a dusting of Vanilla e/s over the C.A.
Contrast e/s with the 272 brush (a smaller version of the angled 275)
A tiny bit of Bang on Blue (sheer bright blue frost) over the Contrast
Typographic e/s dotted on the outer corner with the 219 brush and lightly brushed on the outer half of the lower lashline to smudge
Kohl eye liner in Phone Number
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower waterlines
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in the deep navy color

MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle
MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle
....I kept the lips very neutral as the eyes were pretty dramatic today!  Oh and please excuse the little boo boo on the bridge of my nose; it's slowly healing up.  At least that darn milia is finally history on my inner left eye area - woo hoo!


----------



## Pursegrrl

This FOTD is dedicated to *illinirdhd *who is my chief MAC enabler here, LOL.

Constructivist Paint Pot with the 252 brush
Mineralize trio in Inter-View:  I padded the brown shade onto the lid with the 242 brush and packed on a touch of the glittery bronze onto the inner corner with the 239 brush.
Then, a touch of Dazzlelight e/s in the inner corners as well.
I then swirled on the navy from the trio onto my outer lid and upper crease very gently with the 224 brush which gave it a great, smokey navy look.  Wow!
MAC kohl liner in Tarnish.  This is a deep pine green which I normally wouldn't do with this look but I haven't been using this liner much.  Also touched it onto the lower lashline on the outer corners.

Lancome Hypnose mascara

Know what?  This stayed on all day....even through a hard fought hockey game tonight where i was sweating buckets.  My eyes still looked like when I first put makeup on!  WOW!!!


----------



## littlepanda

My FOTD:

KATE by Kanebo cream base
MAC Sumptuous Olive from lashline to crease
MAC Mulch in outer V
MAC Crystal Avalanche as highlighter
MAC Liquidlast Liner in Coco Bar
NARS Sin Blush (I think it's Sin, it's in a palette.. so it might be Dolce Vita)
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer #1
Laura Mercier Flawless Fix Pencil
no lipgloss today. I'm lazy.


----------



## cristalena56

MissTiss said:


> ok here's my pics from the MAC makeover. Don't laugh at my hair. I'm still growing it out after relaxing it for over 20 years. This is my natural hair, my avatar is after a flat ironing with the Sedu.
> 
> I'm nervous. This is my first full face photo on here.


 gorgeous!!! you are so pretty! love the e/s colors


----------



## cristalena56

Miyoshi637 said:


> My eye makeup from Today...bought a new eyeshadow and I'm so in love with it.
> 
> Used...
> Wildflower from BE (main color)
> Space from NYX (Crease color)
> Floating Feathers from EM (Highlighter)
> Onyx from BE (Eye Liner)
> Also used weather proof stuff from BE for eyeliner.
> SmashBox Mascara
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash:


 i loveeeeeeee this!!


----------



## elizat

First time posting in this thread! I'm terribly simple w/ makeup, so I hope to take some inspiration from some of you ladies!

Everyday Minerals Sunkissed Fair Matte Foundation
Stila Bronzer/Blush duo on cheeks and eyes
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Everyday Minerals lipcolor in Butterfly Garden


----------



## MissTiss

Elizat! Nice to see ya in here!!

Yesterday: 
MUFE HD Foundation 
Px Pressed Powder (NOT a good mix with the HD I've decided)
MAC Painterly Paint Pot 
MAC Hush e/s at inner corners 
MAC Bold & Brazen e/s - main lid and lower crease
MAC Glamour Check e/s - outter v and crease
MAC Ricepaper e/s - highlight
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in Brown
MAC PlushLash Mascara on top lashes
Clinique Lash Power Mascara on lower lashes

MAC Mocha Blush ()

Px Ginger l/l
MAC Prrr Lipgloss


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm playing with another Mineralize Trio: Word-of-Mouth!

Bare Study Paint Pot
Coppery Gold color on the inner corner/inside crease, packed a little bit around and below the inner corner
Pink color all over my lid, next to the coppery gold, from lashline to brow bone
Smokey Gray color in the outer crease and outer V, smoked out to meet the metallic color

Blacktrack Fluidline (applied with my 209 brush and winged out on top)
Zoom Lash in Black

Blankety Lipstick with Oversexed Plushglass


----------



## MissTiss

Illi, you're putting the rest of us to shame with your imagination. Well, at least me...
Where the *bleep* are the pics!? 

Ok, can you tell me how to avoid the hellacious fall out I'm having with my mineralize eyeshadows?

I bought the one my MA put on me and I swear I can't do it like she did. I wanted to throw it across the room.


----------



## tmc089

^^ I usually put some in the lid, then swirl my brush around so the color locks in the brush, and instead of brushing it on I do a tapping motion on my lids and I get no fallout ever.


----------



## MissTiss

I've been practicing packing it on, the 239 isn't working for me, either that or it's user error....

I only have problems with my mineralize shadows. I do better with freakin' pigments than I do with these.


----------



## killerstrawbery

my extremely bloated FOTD! plz excuse the bloated face and huge nose, kthnx!


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> Illi, you're putting the rest of us to shame with your imagination. Well, at least me...
> Where the *bleep* are the pics!?
> 
> Ok, can you tell me how to avoid the hellacious fall out I'm having with my mineralize eyeshadows?
> 
> I bought the one my MA put on me and I swear I can't do it like she did. I wanted to throw it across the room.


 
If you're using glitter (like the trios that came out recently), wet your brush with a little Fix + before you put it in the e/s, and then dab it on, don't rub or sweep or wipe it.

I use a paint pot underneath, and then sort of pat on the shadow, instead of sweeping it on.  If I need to blend, I do that after the e/s is on, instead of while I'm applying it.  Using a brush like the 242, 249 or 252 will help you pat instead of sweep it on.  I use the 217 for my crease color most of the time - and that one I sweep across the shadow pot, and then tap against the pot, then sort of sweep it on my eyelid in small motions so powder doesn't go everywhere!  Kind of like putting on mineral foundation.  

The other thing I do is use Mineral Veil under my eyes to set my concealer.  If I do get any fall-out from a dark e/s, then it's really easy to just wipe it away without making it stick to my skin!  Also, I put my liquid foundation on first (before my eye makeup), and then dust a loose powder all over my face after my eyes are done so the loose powder and brush sweep away and/or cover up any fall-out I missed.  If the loose powder makes you look powdery instead of dewy, you can fix that with a few spritzes of Fix + (I spray it about 6" from my face so I don't get all wet - just a bit damp!).

Man, it sucks trying to be pretty!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I experimented a bit with purples today. I used Parfait Amour, Shadowy Lady, and Lightfall.  I put Parfait Amour on my whole lid, Shadowy Lady in my crease, and Lightfall on my brow bone.  I lined my eyes with Blacktrack Fluidline, and swiped on two coats of Plush Lash.  My lips are lined with Red Enriched Cremestick liner.  My lipstick is Dubbonet with Jampacked lipglass over it.  You can see the Deco bangle I won from the CC Skye giveaway.


----------



## killerstrawbery

oops, trying again:  last two days fotd....


----------



## Pursegrrl

i'm on a *white shadow* kick (and GESSO just arrived from the UPS man today so more to play with later!)

Skipped the paint pots...just MUFE foundation and high def powder dusted lashes to brow...I did a kind of '60s inspired look.

MAC:
Chill on the eyelids, pretty dang white
Woodwinked on the outer V and crease
A thick line of the liquid liner (bootblack)
Diorshow Iconic mascara...I'm still not 100% convinced I like this stuff, hmmm.

MAC minerlize blush in Warm Soul
NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm playing with another Mineralize Trio: Word-of-Mouth!
> 
> Bare Study Paint Pot
> Coppery Gold color on the inner corner/inside crease, packed a little bit around and below the inner corner
> Pink color all over my lid, next to the coppery gold, from lashline to brow bone
> Smokey Gray color in the outer crease and outer V, smoked out to meet the metallic color
> 
> Blacktrack Fluidline (applied with my 209 brush and winged out on top)
> Zoom Lash in Black
> 
> *Blankety Lipstick with Oversexed Plushglass*


 
Nice, illi, and that's my girl with the hot lip combo!


----------



## elizat

MissTiss said:


> Elizat! Nice to see ya in here!!



Thanks! You are very pretty! I actually love the curly hair but I know from curly haired gals that it can be a lot of work!

Okay, today:

EM Sunkissed Fair, Matte Foundation
Rimmel eye pencil in Chianti
Two shadows from Sugar, u/s of color name, on lower half charcoal gray shimmer and top, pinkish white
CG Lash Blast Mascara
Stila Blush/Bronzer duo
EM lip color in Spring Berries (kind of a frosted pinkish color)


----------



## Veelyn

My FOTD from the other day. Forgot where I was going. Simple as usual.

Nothing on my face.
Covergirl Mascara
Maybelline black eyeshadow as a liner with a fine brush
Dior gloss in Beige Velvet on lips


----------



## claireZk

^ Vee! You look gorgeousssss!!


----------



## MissTiss

VEEEEE!! Your skin is AMAZING. 

I am so jealous, especially since I have a new zit this morning. Damn!


----------



## illinirdhd

V, that gloss is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Clairebear! 

Thanks Tiss! I actually sprouted a new one this weekend too. It's one of those that feel like a bruise! LOL I hate em!

Thanks Sarah! It was a bit of a splurge for me, but I'm glad I got it. I love the color too!


----------



## dee-dee

*Tiss* & *Vee, *what the heck's going on today, I have one of those too, lol!  it's right on the apple of my right cheek and it hurts like he11.  Vee, you have the prettiest eyes btw.

*armcandyluvr, *I'm jealous that you wear red lips so well.  

*illi, *let's get that camera popping.  I see I'm not the only one that wants the visuals....


----------



## Veelyn

^ LOL. Thanks Deedee!


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> *Tiss* & *Vee, *what the heck's going on today, *I have one of those too, lol! it's right on the apple of my right cheek and it hurts like he11*. Vee, you have the prettiest eyes btw.


 

Yeah, Apple-zit here too, only on my left cheek. Bah! 

Aspirin mask tonight!


----------



## frostedcouture

veelyn~~pretty lashes and that lipgloss is gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

dee-dee said:


> *armcandyluvr, *I'm jealous that you wear red lips so well.



Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Bare study paint pot with the 252 brush
From the Spiced chocolate quad:  Sweet Chestnut (the burgundy shade) on the outer half of the lid with the 217 brush.  Then a tiny touch of Brash (the bronze shade) on the midpoint of the lid)
Chanel Le Crayon Yeux liner in Noir/black on upper lid
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower water line
MAC DAZZLELASH mascara in Dazzleblack, upper lashes only [I'll post more in the Dazzle lash thread about this, but it was decent, didn't wow me, however]
Lipstick in Quiet Please - love this!
Lipglass in Jampacked

Mineralize blush in Feeling


----------



## illinirdhd

I loved my eye combo today...

Constructivist Paint Pot on my lower lid, smudged up into the crease a bit
All that Glitters on top of Constructivist
Satin Taupe in the crease/outer V
Phloof! under my brows
Fluidline in Dipdown (love this brown!)
Dazzle Lash in Black


----------



## tmc089

^^I would looove to see a pic of that!!


----------



## elizat

Clinique Superfit Foundation in Petal
Body Shop Shimmer Cube in Pink Cashmere for blush
EM shadow in Wildflower
CG Fantastic Lash Mascara
Clinique Black Honey gloss


----------



## ellacoach

Veelyn said:


> My FOTD from the other day. Forgot where I was going. Simple as usual.
> 
> Nothing on my face.
> Covergirl Mascara
> Maybelline black eyeshadow as a liner with a fine brush
> Dior gloss in Beige Velvet on lips


 
Vee you are so pretty! I love this gloss! I think I might order it from Sephora today...


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks. Yea, I really love the color. They have a bunch of other great ones too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

running late this a.m. so not a super elaborate look:
MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul
No paint pots...
Benefit Bad Gal kohl liner, upper lids only
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
Lancome Hypnose mascara...I'm almost ready for a refill so trying to get the most out of what's left
a little Gesso e/s on the lids with the Smashbox #4 brush.

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please!
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite (IT ROCKS!!)


----------



## elizat

EM Natural Reflections Powder in Fair
EM Girl's Day lip color
Body Shop Shimmer Cube in Pink for blush
Clinique High Def Mascara

I received the Tarte Vanity Palette yesterday and love it! The products are very nice and the shadows don't have that icky powder-y thing that happens w/ some shadows. I have a feeling I'll be getting a little more colorful!


----------



## illinirdhd

Another Mineralize trio today.......  Danger Zone!  I was really leary of this one - who wears RED eyeshadow??? - but after having a MUA put it on me over the weekend, I had to have it!

Artifact Paint Pot (with my 249, padded on under the crease, and just a bit into the crease
Red brushed lightly on top of Artifact (with my 224 - it's subtle, not screaming HELLO, I'M RED!!!!!!)
Black in the crease and outer V (lightly - it's a work day, so softly smokey! with my 217)
Just a bit of the silver glitter from the trio in the inner part of my eyelids
Fluidline in Blacktrack
Zoom Lash in Black

I'm wearing a black v-neck sweater with a white tank under it, dark jeans and my red peep-toed heels!  I figured I needed a little pop of red with my e/s combo!


----------



## frostedcouture

illinirdhd~~I think the red and black look amazing from the danger zone e/s.  The silver is cool down the middle too.    it sounds like a pretty look!


----------



## ChristyR143

Okay, so I haven't figured out how to get decent close-ups of my eye yet, but I'm working on it.  In the meantime, here's a full-faced pic of my FOTD.

face:
Revlon colorstay foundation
YSL Touche Eclat
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC blush in Pink Swoon on the apples

eyes:
MAC PP in Reubenesque
MAC Swiss Chocolate e/s on lid
MAC Expensive Pink e/s in crease
MAC Shroom e/s on brow bone
L'Oreal Voluminous Eyeliner in Black Brown on top
Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in Black Brown on bottom
Lancome Cils Booster
Lancome L'Extreme Mascara

Lips:
Revlon Timeliner for Lips in Espresso
MAC Lipglass in Spirited


----------



## mm16

very pretty! i love your hair!


----------



## illinirdhd

So pretty, Christy!  I love your hair too!  Wish mine had that kind of volume!


----------



## ChristyR143

Aww...thanks girls!  Elnet Hairspray is my new best friend!


----------



## tmc089

Christy you're beautiful!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Christy your hair is gorgeous and so are you


----------



## Couturegrl

^ITA!

Any tricks besides the Elnett hairspray to get that volume?


----------



## ChristyR143

Aww gee y'all...I'm blushing! 

Okay, let's see...when I blowdry my hair, I use Big Sexy Hair Root Pump Plus.  Then I blowdry in sections with a round brush, and I concentrate a good shot of hot air at the roots, while holding the brush up, and then blast it with cool air.  Then I tease just a bit around the crown and finish it with the Elnet.  That's it!


----------



## killerstrawbery

omg Christy, you are so cute! i could seriously pinch ur cheeks 



VEE, ur eyes and lips are tdf!


----------



## MissTiss

I second Kiera - I mean Tricia. 
Christy you are beautiful!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Thank you so much ladies!

You know, we really are a bunch of good lookin' broads, aren't we?


----------



## Pursegrrl

ChristyR143 said:


> Aww gee y'all...I'm blushing!
> 
> Okay, let's see...when I blowdry my hair, I use Big Sexy Hair Root Pump Plus. Then I blowdry in sections with a round brush, and I concentrate a good shot of hot air at the roots, while holding the brush up, and then blast it with cool air. Then I tease just a bit around the crown and finish it with the Elnet. That's it!


 
Christy, you look fab!  How'd you like the Paint Pot?


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> I second Kiera - I mean Tricia.
> Christy you are beautiful!!


 
LOL...we have a celeb twin in our own Tricia/Keira . Woot!


----------



## tmc089

I told BF about our little joke...I think he think's I'm midly..."special"


----------



## MissTiss

hahahah! I'm cracking up at your comment and Christy's. 

"good looking broads"


----------



## ChristyR143

Pursegrrl said:


> Christy, you look fab!  How'd you like the Paint Pot?



Thank you!  I really do like them a lot. Typically I don't have a lot of time to experiment with different color combos (with two boys ages 7 and 4) but I am definitely going to get either bare study or painterly when I run out of primer potion and will use that on a daily basis. They are the same price, but you get so much more product with the paint pots. I am really glad I tried it!


----------



## tmc089

LMAO. I didn't even see that Christy said good looking broads till Tiss just mentioned it. I am special!!! Hahahaha  That's my special face lol.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ hehehehe


----------



## Pursegrrl

Casual Friday...and again obsessed with light/white eyeshadows, LOL.
Painterly Paint Pot with the 252 brush
Dazzlelight e/s on inner corners with the 239 brush
Twinks e/s on the outer corners with the Smashbox #4 brush (haven't found a MAC equivalent to this brush just yet)
MAC liner in Phone Number
MAC Dazzlelash mascara (OK, small wand, not spectacular but pretty decent)
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I use my Smashbox #4 as a concealer brush! (Not wet concealer - to touch up in spots with my Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder!)  Love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> ^^^ I use my Smashbox #4 as a concealer brush! (Not wet concealer - to touch up in spots with my Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder!) Love it!


 
Yeah I think that's officially what it's for, but for some reason the shape/size is just perfect for my eyelids and those MAC shadows!  

Oh that powder sounds cool; I'm a huge fan of the Lancome Effacernes meanwhile (in a tube...)


----------



## frostedcouture

haven't used my bare study paint in a long time.. so have that all over my lid
MAC solar white, woodwinked, light brownish e/s from Ulta 
C.O. Bigelow lip gloss
Revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner
MAC plush lash and Zan zusi 
cargo blush 
monistat and some concealer.  (mac moisture cover)


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Constructivist Paint Pot on the bottom of my lid, and into the crease
Grand Entrance over Constructivist (this is a pretty combo!)
Expensive Pink in the inner crease
Satin Taupe in the outer crease/outer V
Phloof! under my brow and in the inner corners
Dipdown Fluidline - pretty thick line, winged out at the corners, and a fine line on the bottom
Zoom Lash in Black

Haven't put on l/s or l/g yet!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

MAC Naked pigment, Ricepaper, Romp, and Mulch shadows
Diorshow mascara
Nars Sin blush
MAC Viva Glam VI lipglass


----------



## Odette

Bare Escentuals shadow in Chenille all over lid and under brows as a base
UD shadow in Sin on lids
UD shadow in Chopper in crease
Stile shadow in Kitten lightly dusted over lids and crease
Diorshow Iconic mascara


----------



## tmc089

Here's one from the other day...


----------



## tmc089

And tonight:


----------



## frostedcouture

tricia i love that deep green liner on the bottom!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Grace!! (I MISS YOU FYI!!) It's a L'oreal HIP Duo e/s in Flashy


----------



## Pursegrrl

I had a "photo shoot" today so I wanted to look polished but natural (I'll explain in a moment, LOL):

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Jardin Aires pigment on the inner corners
Smoke & Diamonds e/s on the outer lid and in the crease with the 217 brush
Liquid liner in Boot Black
Plushlash mascara

Mineralize blush in Feeling

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

I LOVE the jardin aires with the s&d - wow!!

OK, the "photo shoot" today was hilarious.  Most of you probably know I play hockey in a co-ed league year round.  Because there are not a lot of women who play, we have a pretty tight bond.  We've joked over the years that we should do a calendar.  Well, we're finally doing one!   A good friend of ours from the league, B, passed away suddenly last spring after a game and left behind 3 beautiful children and countless friends.  The proceeds from our calendar sales will go to the fund which was already set up to benefit her kids. [We know she's somewhere out there smiling and cheering us on!!]

So, we're not doing cheesecake photos but rather silly hockey-related photos. Today was a gorgeous day so a few of us did a "day at the beach, hockey style" shoot and went to an actual beach in Seattle to do this! We wore our jerseys and gloves and "roasted" popsicles over a "fire" of a bunch of ice cubes [I played the guitar and sang during this], made sand castles with pucks and one of the girls even went into the water with her stick to pretend like the pond she was supposed to skate on melted and we did a water rescue scene too.  I know you all think we are totally insane but it was hilarious and we got some great shots!  And, some funny questions from people coming up to us going WTF are you doing in hockey gear on the beach.


----------



## tmc089

^^LMAO!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ I know, tmc, we are shameless!!  We even did some Baywatch-style running on the beach shots which were totally hilarious (with jerseys on, not bathing suits, LOL).  We're trying to sell calendars, not scare people off, LOL!!


----------



## tmc089

I want a calendar!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> I want a calendar!


 
We're going to finish shooting by end of Nov/early December so we can have them printed up and ready for 2009!  Woo hoo!  I'll PM you as we get closer to finishing up .


----------



## shoegal27

Today I wore..
Vanilla pigment on lid
Trax on crease
Sketch blended into the outter V
Vanilla e/s on brow
black fluid line eyeliner with a fshort fleck (wing at the end)
sketch on the lower lid from outter corner in, and Ricepaper from inner corner to middle
Black lashblash mascara..

really pretty


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Thanks Grace!! (I MISS YOU FYI!!) It's a L'oreal HIP Duo e/s in Flashy



I love those duos!!!  I see them all the time on youtube (especially on xteener's channel) and they look so beautiful.  Miss you too  

PG~~that is hilarious.  What a great way to support the kids.  That's so sad :/


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> I love those duos!!! I see them all the time on youtube (especially on xteener's channel) and they look so beautiful. Miss you too
> 
> *PG~~that is hilarious. What a great way to support the kids. That's so sad :/*


 
Thanks, frosty!  Yeah, losing B was a huge shock.  I still tear up about it sometimes but she would not want anyone to be sad but rather battle on and git-r-dun.  That's just how she was.  I'm so glad she came with the rest of us girls to Vegas in January this year (for a womens hockey tourney).  She passed away just a few weeks later.

Not to get way OT here, but along with some other shots of us actually playing at the rink, we're going to do a bunch of other funny scenes in the next few weeks.  I think for the April page we're going to have a hot guy dress up like a tax attorney  and we're going to be in our gear beating him up in his office with papers flying around .


----------



## elizat

Aww, PG- cute story and great cause for your teammate's children.

Yesterday:

EM Sunkissed Fair Foundation
Tarte Park Ave Princess Bronzer
A gray Sugar eyeshadow w/ a bit of sparkle as liner 
(I just bought a liner brush and I love using shadow as a liner!  Plus, I don't mess up my pretty Tarte palette by making dings in the shadows w/ the wet brush!)
CG Fantastic Lash Mascara
Clear lip balm


----------



## Pursegrrl

Running around doing last minute errands before I head to CHICAGO tomorrow for work training!  Woot!

Constructivist paint pot (LOVE this!)
MAC Dazzlelight e/s on inner corners
I whipped out the Inter-View mineralize trio and put the brown on the outer mid lid and a little of the bronze over the Dazzlight.  
Then, I took my MAC 224 brush and took the navy from the trio and did tiny circle motions to "swirl" the navy just above the crease and blend out the brown line from the pp and the brown e/s.  It gave kind of a cool really sheer smokey navy effect - fun!
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero
MAC Phone number kohl liner, upper lids only

MAC Beauty powder blush in Feeling (a little peachier than the Mineralize blushes)

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC Plushglass in Big Kiss (I totally forgot I had this one!)

ETA:  Diorshow Iconic mascara.  I'm still not convinced this is really worth it but it's MUCH better than my first time using it.  Not a fave, sorry girls.

I like the nude but shimmery lip of the promiscuous and Big Kiss combined.  I think this will go into my teensy 1 quart ziplock bag tomorrow, LOL!!


----------



## frostedcouture

EEEK PG I just got the Iconic!  Why don't you like it?


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> EEEK PG I just got the Iconic! Why don't you like it?


 
Frosty, it just drags too much on me when I apply it.  I expect mascara to slick on quickly without any clumps.  Iconic doesn't clump but I feel I'm putting it on in super slow motion if that makes any sense.  It's OK, but I would put Cover Girl Lash Blast over this one given they have similar brush shapes.  And, Chanel Exceptionnel I would rank higher than Iconic too I'm afraid.

Have you tried it yet, Frosty?  I know a lot of tPF'ers rave about it but on me I'm not feeling the love.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Is that the new CG in the orange tube? I can't stand it lol!! I feel like the brush is too enormous for my little eyes lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Is that the new CG in the orange tube? I can't stand it lol!! I feel like the brush is too enormous for my little eyes lol.


 
Yeah, the CG Lash Blast works for me b/c my eyes are pretty deepset and my eye area is pretty large.  But I can see for smaller eye area the Iconic would be a better wand size as it's a lot smaller.  I just don't like how the Iconic drags so S-L-O-W over my lashes....I'm just not used to that, ha ha.


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm going to use it tomorrow morning before school.  I got it because so many people love it.  i'll see how it is tomorrow!


----------



## tmc089

^^I'm hopefully getting it for Xmas, I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## MissTiss

Hi Frosty! I totally didn't recognize you with this avatar. LOL. Shows how well I pay attention...




tmc089 said:


> ^^ Is that the new CG in the orange tube? I can't stand it lol!! I feel like the brush is too enormous for my little eyes lol.


 

I'm the same way!! I hated it, but then remembering how my lashes looked I'm condsidering giving it another try. Once I got the hang of it, it wasn't quite as bad...



PG, I want a calendar too. You girls sound like a riot!


----------



## Veelyn

Christy & TMC [aka KIERA!]- Great FOTD's. Christy, you're so pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

I did a smokey eye the other day, with a L'Oreal pallet I picked up..







I wasn't going anywhere special, just playing around with it. Excuse my nasty ass brows, need to get them threaded! LOL.


----------



## elizat

^ Oh, I like those shadows! Very nice result!

Today, I almost did not come to work and was going to take a second "mental health day." However, I am here and was running late b/c I didn't decide until about 8 a.m. that I was going to come in, even though my calendar is clear today. So, sloppy/lazy look today:

Clinique Superfit liquid foundation
Clear lip gloss

And that's it. With my hair in a bun. Man, I probably look like hell.


----------



## tmc089

^I'm sure you look beautiful!!

Me today:


----------



## Veelyn

^ Ohh love the colors! What eyeliner do you use?!


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup today...went to the gym this morning to a pregnancy exercise course and wound up all sweaty!!  EW


----------



## frostedcouture

Hehe hey MissTiss.  

The Iconic is really good!  I like the tube a lot.  Good volume, decent staying power.  It doesn't really smudge but it does get clumpy after several coats.  It's not at all like Max Factor volume couture where you can layer it on w/o clumping


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> ^ Ohh love the colors! What eyeliner do you use?!



I lined both waterlines with L'oreal Le Kohl e/l, no e/l on the top lid but on the bottom I used the other color from a HiP Duo in Saucy (the other other color is on the top lol). Glad you like it! I'm being adventurous lately lol. But TOMORROW is gonna be nuts cause I got my RAOK package (from Pursegrrl, who is amazing, btw.) I'll hopefully be using the MAC Inter-view trio!! The colors look sooo amazing. And Diorshow Iconic!!!


----------



## Miyoshi637

My makeup today:

EM Start too finish powder in sunlight
EM Foundation in Med. olive
Jane Blushing Glow Blush
CS primer
BE Celestial
UD 24/7 eyeliner in Lucky
Dior Iconic Mascara


----------



## angellisa

MAC painterly paint pot
MAC Intriguing Scarlet Warm Eyes palette
Clinique gel liner in black
MAC Dazzle Lash Mascara in black

ETA: eeek, sorry the pics are so big


----------



## tmc089

^^ Uhmm...oh my god. I want your eye color...



NOWW!!!

Great pictures!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Veelyn said:


> Christy & TMC [aka KIERA!]- Great FOTD's. Christy, you're so pretty!


 
Thanks hun! So are you!!

I love all the pics!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Wow beautiful eyes and makeup!   the dazzle lash looks nice


----------



## irish_clover

I'm the one on the left.
This is a look I wore out clubbing. MAC hypereal foundation NW 100 MAC concealer. NYX bronzer, MAC blush in well dressed. 
On my eyes I used forgery,then some random dark grey for the smokey look. Black eyeliner, and then I went over it with Mac shadow in blue absinthe. Maybelline mascara in blackest black and MAC lipgloss in prrr.










[/IMG]


----------



## tmc089

^^ Very pretty!! That makeup looks really good on you as well as the top you're wearing!!


----------



## Veelyn

Angel, would that be considered a smokey eye? Well, anyways, I love the colors!


----------



## tmc089

Wearing Iconic as we speak!! I really really like it!! Pics will be up later...


----------



## elizat

Another very quick thing today w/ hair in a bun again (I really need to stop oversleeping!):

Clinique Superfit Liquid
EM Reflections powder in Fair
Stila Blush on cheeks, bronzer on eyes
EM Girl's Day lipcolor


----------



## lily25

I'm the girl that never puts make up on, but inspired from the *present I got for hubby*
 (*pin up girls decals for his guitars*





), 

and after buying a *burlesque music cd*,
 I decided to *stretch my present to hubby a little more*, 

I made up my hair in a *'40s pin up style* (you can see the tutorial in youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rl3w6g1CGc ), and put on *Chanel black liquid eyeliner* and *Clinique lipstick (no 41 raspberry glace)*.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Very pretty!! Loving the hair!


----------



## jc2239

a really sheer look using this Revlon palette i picked up for just $2.59 yesterday!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh I love those colors, so soft and pretty!


----------



## jc2239

^^thanks vee!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

lily25 said:


> I'm the girl that never puts make up on, but inspired from the *present I got for hubby*
> (*pin up girls decals for his guitars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> and after buying a *burlesque music cd*,
> I decided to *stretch my present to hubby a little more*,
> 
> I made up my hair in a *'40s pin up style* (you can see the tutorial in youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rl3w6g1CGc ), and put on *Chanel black liquid eyeliner* and *Clinique lipstick (no 41 raspberry glace)*.


Love it!  I hope you knocked your hubby's socks off!


----------



## tmc089

Only one pic today, Picnik was being stupid!! But I used some new stuff from Pursegrrl my amazing RAOK buddy:

MAC Twinks eyeshadow on lid and crease
MAC Honey Lust highlight
And I lined the bottom a little with Espresso
Diorshow Iconic mascra, I really like it!!
Lined bottom and some of top waterlines with Urban Decay 24/7 Liner






I need to play with my camera a little more, the colors always show up alot lighter than I want.


----------



## ChristyR143

Okay, so tell me ladies...how do you get such clear and bright pictures of your eyes? Mine always turn out either blurry or dim.


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia~~I love the honey lust.  I'm wearing it today (with tan pigment) and Iconic as well.


----------



## jc2239

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay, so tell me ladies...how do you get such clear and bright pictures of your eyes? Mine always turn out either blurry or dim.



i'd love to hear others' thoughts on this as well since i always struggle with photographing makeup!  my colors never turn out the way that i want them to .


----------



## truegem

Have you tried using the macro mode on your camera.  It allows you to get closer in without the blur.

Here is a youtube that I watched few months ago on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjDA6bKRaIk


----------



## tmc089

I also found a really good tutorial from Grace, it's a few pages back, so here's the link again: http://specktra.net/f280/how-take-better-makeup-pictures-your-camera-46494/

Just play around with what she says and see what works for you. I also use the macro on my camera, it really  helps alot!!


----------



## frostedcouture

I love her tutorials!  she is amazing


----------



## lily25

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Love it!  I hope you knocked your hubby's socks off!


Lol I did, I performed a lil private burlesque show...


----------



## ChristyR143

Cool! Thanks for the links! I will definitely check them out when I get home!


----------



## MissTiss

lily25 said:


> Lol I did, I performed a lil private burlesque show...


  That's awesome! 


For close up photos, I use the macro lens on my camera. I end up taking a buttload of photos and pick the best ones. Unless there are no good ones, in those cases I post nada. lol



I'm bare faced today, except some Viva Glam VI lipglass.  My boss told me I looked "bright and shiny" today. I *think* it was a compliment.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing my Mineralize Two to Glow and Interview Purple-X duos!

Bare Study paint pot
Orange shade from Two to Glow all over my lid (browbone to lashline)
Multi shade from Two to Glow (sort of a smokey taupe when blended) from my crease to browbone, outer V
Pink shade from Purple-X in the inner corners
Purple shade from Purple-X in the crease
Phloof! under my brow
Fluidline in Blacktrack
Zoom Lash in Black


----------



## tmc089

MAC Espresso on lid and crease
MAC Amber Lights highlight
NARS Orgasm Blush/gloss
Diorshow Iconic


----------



## mm16

I was waiting in line at the Starbucks drive through and decided to snap some FOTD pics for ya..
Make up : 
Victorias Secret creme foundation
victorias secret concealer
VS mosaic bronzer in goddess
vs mosaic blush in afterglow
Urban Decay Liquid Liner in zero
Sephora brand sample mascara
vs e/s in winter white
vs e/s in starry night


----------



## tmc089

^Very pretty!! You have a gorgeous smile!!


----------



## tmc089

Here's a couple things from last night...I was practicing with the MAC Inter-view Mineralize Trio...


----------



## frostedcouture

whoa i love that liner.  it really pops! 
i'm wearing monistat primer, la mer loose powder (almost done with the sample jar my mom gave me), mac cranberry/solar white/light pink from ulta, revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner, diorshow iconic, mac love nectar on lips


----------



## lily25

mm16 said:


> I was waiting in line at the Starbucks drive through and decided to snap some FOTD pics for ya..
> Make up :
> Victorias Secret creme foundation
> victorias secret concealer
> VS mosaic bronzer in goddess
> vs mosaic blush in afterglow
> Urban Decay Liquid Liner in zero
> Sephora brand sample mascara
> vs e/s in winter white
> vs e/s in starry night



You have beautiful radiant skin!  and a gorgeous smile!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> MAC Espresso on lid and crease
> MAC Amber Lights highlight
> NARS Orgasm Blush/gloss
> Diorshow Iconic


 
alright, nice look, tmc!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Here's a couple things from last night...I was practicing with the MAC Inter-view Mineralize Trio...


 
wow, that's SMOKIN hot!!!  Love the crossed outer wings too.  
Great colors on you, T!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all, great to be back in here...I've been in Chicago for a few days as some of you know...so now I'm wired and on a hybrid of central and pacific time, LOL.  Need to catch some zzzz's.

This was my first time truly packing just carry on luggage as it was a quick trip so I was pretty challenged finding the right stuff to take for a short trip plus all that gobbledeegook about having a 1 quart ziplock with teensy sizes of your liquid stuff...oh man.

Anyway, Chicago was FABULOUS as always and here's my FOTD for those days:
MUFE Liquid Lift Foundation
MUFE High Def powder applied with the kabuki brush over the lids to brow to set lid foundation
MAC paintpot in bare study with the MAC 252 brush
MAC Dazzlelight e/s on the inner corners
Stila original Smokey Eye quad.  I use the two taupey shades and put the lighter of the taupes onto my outer and mid lid with the Smashbox #4 brush and the darker of the taupes onto the outer v and crease with the MAC 22 crease brush.

MAC liquid liner in boot black, upper lids only
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
MAC Zoomlash mascara

Mineralize blush in Gleeful

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC Plushglass in Big Kiss

This was a super cool corporate smokey with a kick look if I do say so myself!  And yesterday's (today's!) even survived a full day of work and a 4 1/2 hour plane ride still looking fresh except for a few lip touchups.  Nice!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## MissTiss

ok, today I'm wearing:
MUFE HD Foundation
Px Flawless Skin Concealer
A swipe of EM Foundation to set. Looks good. 
MAC Painterly p/p
MAC Ricepaper e/s all over lid to brow
MAC Mink Pink on lid only (I didn't know I had this. I like...)
MAC Glamour Check! in crease and outter V.
MUFE Aqua Eyes in the purply black color (only because I couldn't find the brown)
Px False Eyelashes mascara

MAC Gleeful Blush

MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## MissTiss

lately my shadow application is muddy. Booooooooooo. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Veelyn

Nice look mm!


----------



## elizat

tmc- I like that!

For me:

EM Sunkissed Fair foundation
EM Concealer in Bisque used as blush- really weird pink shade and I don't know what it would conceal!
Clinique eyeshadow in Sierra Glaze used as liner
Clinique Superbalm in grape


----------



## tmc089

Today I used my 219 Pencil Brush with Carbon to do some smoulder-y eyeliner, then covered my lid up to my brow bown with Tan pigment.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ugh, I havent had any time to do shadow! BUUUTTTTT, I just got a bunch of new pigment samples, and Im soooo excited to try out the new colors! Ill of course post here


----------



## frostedcouture

I did an interesting light smokey look today. it turned out darker and more bold than i thought, so i added vanilla and it was lighter  
MAC: Soft Ochre paint pot as base; Beige-ing shade stick on bottom
Vanilla, satin taupe, femme-fi e/s 
REvlon ColorStay liquid eyeliner
Diorshow Iconic 
NYC white eyeliner..for waterline
MAC nuance blush, gold spill msf


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Only one pic today, Picnik was being stupid!! But I used some new stuff from Pursegrrl my amazing RAOK buddy:
> 
> MAC Twinks eyeshadow on lid and crease
> MAC Honey Lust highlight
> And I lined the bottom a little with Espresso
> Diorshow Iconic mascra, I really like it!!
> Lined bottom and some of top waterlines with Urban Decay 24/7 Liner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to play with my camera a little more, the colors always show up alot lighter than I want.


 
Holy smokes I almost missed this one!!  TMC, that look is A-MA-ZING on you!!  [gosh I feel like a proud Mom or Auntie, LOL] .  Beautiful colors on you...love that 24/7 on the waterline, yeah baby!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back at work today, trying to get adjusted onto Pacific time again, LOL:

...another Corporate Smokey look by PG, ha ha:
MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Vanilla on the inner half of the lid
Club e/s on the mid lid and up into the crease
Print e/s on the outer v and into the crease (I'm IN LOVE with the 222 brush for the crease as it's longer and narrower than the 217...great for my deep set and somewhat large eyes).

Eyeliner in Phone Number
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite (LOVE IT!!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

MissTiss said:


> Hi Frosty! I totally didn't recognize you with this avatar. LOL. Shows how well I pay attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way!! I hated it, but then remembering how my lashes looked I'm condsidering giving it another try. Once I got the hang of it, it wasn't quite as bad...
> 
> 
> 
> *PG, I want a calendar too. You girls sound like a riot![/*quote]
> 
> 
> Oh hey thanks, MT! Yeah, we are doing another shoot tomorrow night and hopefully should wrap up soon.  If we get enough shots we'll have enough to take our 2009 calendar into early 2010 which we would LOVE to do given the winter Vancouver Olympics (we're a bunch of Seattle girls!!)
> 
> I'll ping you as we get closer to getting the pics uploaded for the calendars .


----------



## ellacoach

mm16 said:


> I was waiting in line at the Starbucks drive through and decided to snap some FOTD pics for ya..
> Make up :
> Victorias Secret creme foundation
> victorias secret concealer
> VS mosaic bronzer in goddess
> vs mosaic blush in afterglow
> Urban Decay Liquid Liner in zero
> Sephora brand sample mascara
> vs e/s in winter white
> vs e/s in starry night


 
Very pretty! But what I'm most intrigued about is that Starbucks has a drive thru????? None of the Starbucks around me do...


----------



## MissTiss

^^LOL. There is one in a nearby city that I know of...otherwise, I'm with you. Never had seen or heard of a Starbucks drive through until then.


----------



## illinirdhd

Since it's my fault that PGal just ordered the Danger Zone Mineralize Trio, I am wearing it today...

Artifact paint pot from the crease down
Bare Study paint pot from the crease up
Red shadow from DZ on the bottom of my upper lid, to the crease
Black shadow from DZ blended into the crease, blended down to the red, and up til it sort of smokes out
Phloof! under my brow
Silver from DZ in the inner corners, touched on top of the red a bit, and around the inner corner
Fluidline in Blacktrack (winged out on top, of course!)
Zoom Lash in Black


----------



## illinirdhd

MissTiss said:


> ^^LOL. There is one in a nearby city that I know of...otherwise, I'm with you. Never had seen or heard of a Starbucks drive through until then.


 
I'm lucky to have a Starbucks with a drive-thru on my way to work!  I can't tell you the last time I actually went IN to a Starbucks!


----------



## MissTiss

You Las Vegasians (Las Vegasites?) always have the good stuff. I'm hoping to be able to go the the Great tPF Meet there next year.  I wanna see Gil Grissom.


----------



## illinirdhd

It's one of the things I will really miss if we leave the area - there are several MAC stores, Starbucks drive-thrus, almost every designer boutique you can think of, Nordstrom, lots of great places.


----------



## tmc089

Pursegrrl said:


> Holy smokes I almost missed this one!!  TMC, that look is A-MA-ZING on you!!  [gosh I feel like a proud Mom or Auntie, LOL] .  Beautiful colors on you...love that 24/7 on the waterline, yeah baby!!



LMAO!! Thank you AuntiePG!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

MissTiss said:


> You *Las Vegasians (Las Vegasites?) *always have the good stuff. I'm hoping to be able to go the the Great tPF Meet there next year.  I wanna see Gil Grissom.



OMG, that cracked me up! 

Grissom? LMFAO girl, you are too crazy! 

CSI was filming at the Plaza where my friend works...I totally got to see Grissom! Jealous?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Friday!  Gawd it's been a helluva week with a quick trip to Chicago and back, crazy work schedule, and yes more of the hockey calendar photo shoot tonight at one of the rinks in town after a quick glass of wine at a friend's house...it's 2am and I can't sleep, LOL!

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Gesso e/s on inner lids
Silver Ring e/s on mid and outer lids/up the crease
Pandamonium layered on top of the Silver ring [when I do grey or black smokey looks it's easier for me to start with a lighter color and layer rather than go straight to the darker color...]
Say Yeah (cool peachy shade) with the 222 brush above the upper edge of the grey to blur
MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper lids only
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
MAC Zoomlash mascara

Mineralize blush in Gentle

NARS Lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night

OK, other than a few lip touch ups this truly lasted through a crazy work day and all the way into the late evening.  I had some slight smudging under the eyes but that didn't start until 10pm or so and wasn't too noticeable so that's pretty dang good, KWIM?


----------



## MissTiss

QueenOfDa702 said:


> OMG, that cracked me up!
> 
> Grissom? LMFAO girl, you are too crazy!
> 
> CSI was filming at the Plaza where my friend works...I totally got to see Grissom! Jealous?



Yes I am. I love him.  

You and Illi gonna show me all around Vegas?  I need to hang with some Vegasites () so I don't look like a tourist.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Of course we'll show you around!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Saturday play day...time to play with blues again!

MAC:
Paint Pot in Green Stroke
Chill on the inner corner padded on with the 239 brush
Gulf Stream with the 217 brush over the outer lid and up the crease
I then used a combo of Blue Flame and Deep Truth in the outer v and crease.  It got a little intense so I swirled the TEEENIEST bit of Carbon with the round 224 brush over the entire area, focusing on the outer half of the lids, to cut the POW of blue somewhat.  Guess I'm not used to seeing myself in blue and green shadows, LOL!
Phone Number liner, upper lids only
urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero on lower water lines
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara (verah nice!)

I kept the rest of my face pretty neutral:  MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul, NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas and MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed.


----------



## ChristyR143

Okay girls...I'm sticking my toes in the water here and I've ventured away from my old faithful brown shadows. Well, kind of anyway, LOL. Based on illi's advice, I've done a 'normal' look here, but with a shot of pink instead of the basic brown or taupe or whatever.  Please forgive the wierd pictures...still trying to figure out how to get a good one!

Here's what we've got:

Face:
MAC Studio Fix powder
YSL Touche Eclat highlighter under the eyes
MAC Emote blush for contour
glominerals blush in Rosebud

Eyes:
Rubenesque paint pot
pink venus e/s on lid and inner corner of eyes
brown down e/s in crease and outer v and lower lash line
vanilla e/s for highlighter
Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in brown on top lids and waterline
Lancome L'Extreme Mascara

Lips:
MAC Stripdown liner
MAC Angel l/s


----------



## Anoka

Christy: You're so gorgeous! I love the colors you used.


----------



## cherll

Christy, I read the thread about trying colors, I think you did good, it still looks good and it isn't popping too much. Great job!


----------



## claireZk

Christy- I LOVE this look! 
I have a really similar eye color, so I will probably give it a try myself!


----------



## ChristyR143

Thanks girls!

Not sure exactly what yet, but I'm going to do something different tomorrow too, and FORCE myself to go out that way, LOL!


----------



## irish_clover

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay girls...I'm sticking my toes in the water here and I've ventured away from my old faithful brown shadows. Well, kind of anyway, LOL. Based on illi's advice, I've done a 'normal' look here, but with a shot of pink instead of the basic brown or taupe or whatever.  Please forgive the wierd pictures...still trying to figure out how to get a good one!
> 
> Here's what we've got:
> 
> Face:
> MAC Studio Fix powder
> YSL Touche Eclat highlighter under the eyes
> MAC Emote blush for contour
> glominerals blush in Rosebud
> 
> Eyes:
> Rubenesque paint pot
> pink venus e/s on lid and inner corner of eyes
> brown down e/s in crease and outer v and lower lash line
> vanilla e/s for highlighter
> Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in brown on top lids and waterline
> Lancome L'Extreme Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Stripdown liner
> MAC Angel l/s






Looks so pretty and natural^ I like it


----------



## Pursegrrl

ChristyR143 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Not sure exactly what yet, but I'm going to do something different tomorrow too, and FORCE myself to go out that way, LOL!


 
What a great look, Christy!  Loved the pink mixed in...you look amazing!


----------



## shoegal27

Christy I love it.. so pretty.


----------



## ChristyR143

Thanks! Y'all are always so sweet!!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Great look Christy! You have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Thank you!

Okay, so here's what I did this morning. I'm REALLY having to talk myself in to leaving the house like this.  I dunno...it feels a little "Mimi-ish" if you know what I mean!!  Please excuse the unruly brows...I'm due for a wax!  Also, my blending skills still need some work.  I long for the day I can blend like a MAC m/a!! (Yeah, I doubt I'll ever be able to but anyhoo.....)

Here it is:











Same thing on my face as last night (that never changes)

eyes: 
Urban Decay Primer Potion
medium blue color from the L'Oreal Wear Infinite quad in Out of the Blue on my lid and lower 1/2 of the lash line
MAC Nehru on outer 1/3rd of lid and into the crease and outer 1/2 of lower lashline
MAC Typographic on outer v and blended into the crease just a little
white from the same quad as a highlighter
Revlon Colorstay black liquid liner top lashes
Revlon Colorstay pencil liner in black waterline
Lancome Cils Booster
Lancome L'Extreme Mascara

Lips:
MAC Stripdown liner
MAC Blankety l/s


----------



## Rondafaye

Are you kidding, Christy? You look GREAT! 

Here is my first attempt at a FOTD posting. For background information, I am 49 years old and a MAC NC15. 











Products:

Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
GloMinerals Liquid Foundation topped with a dusting of MAC Studio Fix NC15
Eyes: MAC's Infatuating Rose 6 Cool Eyes Palette with Urban Decay 24/7 in Lust on water line
Cheeks: MAC's Breath of Plum powder blush
Lips: MAC High Tea
Set with: Make Up Forever High Definition Powder


----------



## BagLadie

You are so pretty Christy!  You are making me want to change up my eye makeup routine.


----------



## ChristyR143

Holy Moly, Rhondafaye....First off no friggin' way you are 49!!

Second...your eyes are AMAZING!!!

Third...do you like the Dr. Brandt's Pores No More?  I just got the Clinique Instant Pore Perfecter or whatever, and I'm not diggin' it all that much. It makes a little difference, but not as much as I'd like. 

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

BagLadie said:


> You are so pretty Christy! You are making me want to change up my eye makeup routine.


 
 Thank you!  I actually did go out with my eyes like that. Noone stared so I guess it was ok!  My son (the 7 year old) said he thought it looked good, and he usually tells me the truth so....


----------



## tmc089

Everything looks great Christy!! If your looking for a good eyeshadow all over blending brush, I literally found the best one EVER at Walmart!! It comes in a set of like 10 different brushes/makeup tools:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10315259

I would compare it to the MAC 252 Eye Shading Brush. If you zoom in on the picture, at the bottom of the packaging in the front there's a pic of the case all unfolded, and it's the brush directly to the right of the big powder brush. I always use it and it really makes your e/s seamless, you can't tell where any color starts or ends, it's amazing lol. And that little case everything comes in can be handy when you're traveling with your brushes.


----------



## Anoka

Christy and Ronda- You girls look freaking amazing! I love the colors you used!


----------



## tmc089

Here's what I did last night, playing around with the Mineralized Trio in Inter-view AGAIN. I love it!! I ended up using Amber Lights for a highlight, the coppery color wasn't cooperating with me, but it makes a great liner if your brush is wet.


----------



## ChristyR143

Thanks y'all! 

tmc - Thanks for the link to the brushes!  I will have to check those out.  Your eyes look stunning! I love the colors...plus, your eyes just smolder!  So sexy!


----------



## Rondafaye

Christy -- I am really 49, much to my dismay! How did I get this old? I feel younger. 

I really do like the Dr. Brandt Pores No more. It feels really smooth going on and my makeup applies very nicely over it. I had been using Perfekt, which I also like, but I actually like the Pores No More better. Bonus: It's cheaper! 

As for my eyes: I cheat. I wear contacts with a slight acqua tint over my naturally blue/green eyes. They are just the enhancers, not the color-changing contacs.


----------



## tmc089

ChristyR143 said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> tmc - Thanks for the link to the brushes!  I will have to check those out.  Your eyes look stunning! I love the colors...plus, your eyes just smolder!  So sexy!



Oh behave


----------



## ChristyR143

I think I'm gonna try the Dr. Brandt one then. The clinique one is *okay* but not as good as I had hoped.

Well, your eyes are still awesome, even with the lenses!!  They look super natural too!


----------



## ChristyR143

tmc089 said:


> Oh behave


 
 Neva!!


----------



## claireZk

ChristyR143 said:


> Holy Moly, Rhondafaye....First off no friggin' way you are 49!!


You took the words right outta my mouth! 
You have no wrinkles, Rhonda!  You seriously look amazing... I am in awe!!!

Christy and TMC- I love your looks, too!  Everyone looks extra gorgeous today


----------



## Rondafaye

Thank you so much. I lost 65 pounds last year and am feeling so good. Also, as a cancer/chemo survivor, I leared to take good care of my skin. The harsh chemicals play havoc with your skin, even for awhile after.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> Are you kidding, Christy? You look GREAT!
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a FOTD posting. For background information, I am 49 years old and a MAC NC15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products:
> 
> Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
> GloMinerals Liquid Foundation topped with a dusting of MAC Studio Fix NC15
> Eyes: MAC's Infatuating Rose 6 Cool Eyes Palette with Urban Decay 24/7 in Lust on water line
> Cheeks: MAC's Breath of Plum powder blush
> Lips: MAC High Tea
> Set with: Make Up Forever High Definition Powder


 
Ma'am may I see some ID please? 
No WAY are you 49....

Great looks - you are glowing and your eye color is stunning too!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> Thank you so much. I lost 65 pounds last year and am feeling so good. Also, as a cancer/chemo survivor, I leared to take good care of my skin. The harsh chemicals play havoc with your skin, even for awhile after.


 
Bless you. :okay:


----------



## tmc089

Oh and Christy, I just realized how much those blue/gray colors make your brown eyes pop! It looks really really good!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple stuff today - just ran some errands and I have a hockey game tonight:

Everyday Minerals: 
foundation (mix of Fair original glo and Fair semi matte)
cookie sheet blush
MAC lipglass in Snow Girl
And a little Diorshow Iconic mascara.  I think I'm FINALLY starting to like this somewhat.  It was way too draggy the first times I applied it, but today it just glided right on!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

My SO was watching me browse through tPF and he saw your post and said "Wow! She does NOT look 49!!" You are a hottie girl!!!!




Rondafaye said:


> Are you kidding, Christy? You look GREAT!
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a FOTD posting. For background information, I am 49 years old and a MAC NC15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products:
> 
> Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
> GloMinerals Liquid Foundation topped with a dusting of MAC Studio Fix NC15
> Eyes: MAC's Infatuating Rose 6 Cool Eyes Palette with Urban Decay 24/7 in Lust on water line
> Cheeks: MAC's Breath of Plum powder blush
> Lips: MAC High Tea
> Set with: Make Up Forever High Definition Powder


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Here is my FOTD...

Outer V is MAC pigment "Quietly"
The lid is MAC pigment "Gold Dusk"

I have a tad bit of purple liquid liner on from Avon, but I put on the Gold Dusk over it so it was more muted, but it kinda canceled the liner out completely lol!

Mascara is Too Faced





I couldnt get a clear picture with my eyes open


----------



## Rondafaye

QueenOfDa702 said:


> My SO was watching me browse through tPF and he saw your post and said "Wow! She does NOT look 49!!" You are a hottie girl!!!!



That is so sweet -- and please tell your SO he made my day.


----------



## claireZk

Val- you have bangs now?!  I *need* a full face pic!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

claireZk said:


> Val- you have bangs now?!  I *need* a full face pic!



Yes ma'am!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/i-love-bangs-do-you-388282.html

Last page


----------



## claireZk

^ H-O-T! 

I look stupid in bangs, so I didn't read the thread before.  I was like "Meh, I don't love bangs." 

You're rockin the Katie Holmes look, though.  It looks awesome on you!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Nice bangs! Very chic!!  Love the eyemakeup too!


----------



## ChristyR143

Ok, PGal and Illi both need to get a camera going here!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Beautiful!! You are *all *so gorgeous. 

Bare faced today...just wasn't feeling the makeup routine this AM.


----------



## Veelyn

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my FOTD...
> 
> Outer V is MAC pigment "Quietly"
> The lid is MAC pigment "Gold Dusk"
> 
> I have a tad bit of purple liquid liner on from Avon, but I put on the Gold Dusk over it so it was more muted, but it kinda canceled the liner out completely lol!
> 
> Mascara is Too Faced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt get a clear picture with my eyes open


 
Holy moly! This is gorgeous! Great job Val


----------



## Veelyn

ChristyR143 said:


> ^ Thank you!
> 
> Okay, so here's what I did this morning. I'm REALLY having to talk myself in to leaving the house like this. I dunno...it feels a little "Mimi-ish" if you know what I mean!! Please excuse the unruly brows...I'm due for a wax! Also, my blending skills still need some work. I long for the day I can blend like a MAC m/a!! (Yeah, I doubt I'll ever be able to but anyhoo.....)
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing on my face as last night (that never changes)
> 
> eyes:
> Urban Decay Primer Potion
> medium blue color from the L'Oreal Wear Infinite quad in Out of the Blue on my lid and lower 1/2 of the lash line
> MAC Nehru on outer 1/3rd of lid and into the crease and outer 1/2 of lower lashline
> MAC Typographic on outer v and blended into the crease just a little
> white from the same quad as a highlighter
> Revlon Colorstay black liquid liner top lashes
> Revlon Colorstay pencil liner in black waterline
> Lancome Cils Booster
> Lancome L'Extreme Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Stripdown liner
> MAC Blankety l/s


 
Gorgeous! Love the colors!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Rondafaye said:


> Are you kidding, Christy? You look GREAT!
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a FOTD posting. For background information, I am 49 years old and a MAC NC15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products:
> 
> Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
> GloMinerals Liquid Foundation topped with a dusting of MAC Studio Fix NC15
> Eyes: MAC's Infatuating Rose 6 Cool Eyes Palette with Urban Decay 24/7 in Lust on water line
> Cheeks: MAC's Breath of Plum powder blush
> Lips: MAC High Tea
> Set with: Make Up Forever High Definition Powder


 
Your eye color is TDF! You are NOT 49!  Lookin good!


----------



## Veelyn

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay girls...I'm sticking my toes in the water here and I've ventured away from my old faithful brown shadows. Well, kind of anyway, LOL. Based on illi's advice, I've done a 'normal' look here, but with a shot of pink instead of the basic brown or taupe or whatever. Please forgive the wierd pictures...still trying to figure out how to get a good one!
> 
> Here's what we've got:
> 
> Face:
> MAC Studio Fix powder
> YSL Touche Eclat highlighter under the eyes
> MAC Emote blush for contour
> glominerals blush in Rosebud
> 
> Eyes:
> Rubenesque paint pot
> pink venus e/s on lid and inner corner of eyes
> brown down e/s in crease and outer v and lower lash line
> vanilla e/s for highlighter
> Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in brown on top lids and waterline
> Lancome L'Extreme Mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Stripdown liner
> MAC Angel l/s


 
You are just so pretty! Love the colors- they go great with your skin tone, eyes, and hair.


----------



## jc2239

soooo many gorgeous FOTD's since i last visited!!


----------



## JAP4life

Veelyn said:


> Gorgeous! Love the colors!!!





You did an amazing job with this! The blue makes the brown eyes pop. Nothing "Mimi" about this.


----------



## illinirdhd

Everyone looks gorgeous!  We have some really hot tPFers!

*Christy*, good job with the new eye looks!  Fun, aren't they???  I can't even remember the last time I went back to my safe browns look!

Today I'm wearing...

Moss Scape paint pot from the crease down to lashline, with Club over it
Bare Study paint pot from the crease up to my brow
Tempting above Club, in the crease and outer V
Grand Entrance under my brows
Dipdown Fluidline
Zoom Lash over Smashbox lash primer

Ungaro lip stain (forgot the name, but I posted it in the MAC purchases thread)
Clear Gloss over it

Has anyone used MAC Prep + Prime Lash?  Is it a must-have with Zoom Lash?


----------



## MissTiss

Christy, your lashes are gorgeous!!


----------



## ChristyR143

JAP4life said:


> You did an amazing job with this! The blue makes the brown eyes pop. Nothing "Mimi" about this.


 
Thank you! It's such a departure from what I'm used to, it felt soooo strange!!


----------



## ChristyR143

MissTiss said:


> Christy, your lashes are gorgeous!!


 
Thank you! My secret weapon is Lancome Cils Booster, and the Lancome L'Extreme Mascara. Trust me...my bare lashes are no where near that long!!

Illi - Thanks girl! And now...I'm tapping my fingers waiting on you to get that camera going.


----------



## illinirdhd

Ugh, I know.  I can NEVER get good pictures.  Also, doesn't help that I'm always flying out the door at the very last minute!


----------



## jc2239

another simple (and boring) look for me today.  purple shadow, green liner and some mascara.  i've been feeling uninspired as of late ush:


----------



## ChristyR143

^ ooooh not boring at all! Very pretty!!


----------



## jenny70

Christy this is just gorgeous!  I have never posted in the thread before, but I have spent the better part of the last few days reading it all!!!  While I have been told my makeup always looks nice, the outer "V" still eludes me! I just don't get it!  I wish I could do what you did in the pic!!!  Oh, and there is nothing Mimi about this look!


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Aww, thank you!! You know, the outer v is something I have just now started trying to master.  It's hard for me because I have a pretty small lid, but it just takes practice.  Here is a video tutorial that explains and shows it pretty well. I love this girl. She is sooooo talented!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IS0eCO4UYU


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> another simple (and boring) look for me today.  purple shadow, green liner and some mascara.  i've been feeling uninspired as of late ush:


This is gorgeous, Jen!  I really like the liner under the eye!  Also, the pic looks different.. new camera or different setting?  Whatever it is, I like it


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Painterly Paint Pot with the 252 brush and the upper edge smudged slightly with my finger
Rose Blanc e/s padded on inner lid with the 239 brush
Woodwinked e/s padded on the outer mid lid and into the crease with the Smashbox #4 brush (I can't find a good MAC equivalent to this brush; it's meant for concealer but honestly it's incredible for packing on e/s, HTH!).  And I hadn't used woodwinked in awhile, LOL
Sketch e/s dabbed just on the outermost part of the outer V with the 222 brush
Smolder eye pencil, upper lids only
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

MAC Mineralize blush in warm soul
MAC lipstick in Russe
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

Man, the woodwinked really pops over the painterly pp!!


----------



## jenny70

Thanks for the link!  I discovered her over the weekend and when I saw the link I said to myself, I bet it's going to be from makeupgeek!  LOL!  I think part of my problem is that I am afraid of too much color and so I blend until there is really nothing left!!  I'll keep practicing...




ChristyR143 said:


> ^ Aww, thank you!! You know, the outer v is something I have just now started trying to master. It's hard for me because I have a pretty small lid, but it just takes practice. Here is a video tutorial that explains and shows it pretty well. I love this girl. She is sooooo talented!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IS0eCO4UYU


----------



## jenny70

PG, I am in awe of your MAC collection!  I look forward to reading what your FOTD is!!  I hope to match your collection one day! 




Pursegrrl said:


> MAC:
> Painterly Paint Pot with the 252 brush and the upper edge smudged slightly with my finger
> Rose Blanc e/s padded on inner lid with the 239 brush
> Woodwinked e/s padded on the outer mid lid and into the crease with the Smashbox #4 brush (I can't find a good MAC equivalent to this brush; it's meant for concealer but honestly it's incredible for packing on e/s, HTH!). And I hadn't used woodwinked in awhile, LOL
> Sketch e/s dabbed just on the outermost part of the outer V with the 222 brush
> Smolder eye pencil, upper lids only
> MUFE Smokey Lash mascara
> 
> MAC Mineralize blush in warm soul
> MAC lipstick in Russe
> Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle
> 
> Man, the woodwinked really pops over the painterly pp!!


----------



## jc2239

thanks *christy*!!  i love your FOTD's so much!

awww thank you *claire*!  same camera but after years of owning it i'm finally learning how to use it properly lol.  i've been fiddling with changing the exposure and flash settings and it's been working out really really well so far!  and making my blogging life sooo muc easier


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Artifact Paint Pot from the crease to the lashline
Painterly Paint Pot from the crease to my brow
Bold n Brazen on top of Artifact (this is a pretty combo!)
Glamour Check! in the crease/outer V (I pretty much do this like Makeup Geek's video, but I extend my crease color about 2/3 of the way in)
Grand Entrance under my brows
Fluidline in Dip Down
Zoom Lash in Black

Dior Creme de Gloss in Beige Silk Satin.  I'm not sure about this color yet - I think I'll try it over a lipstick that's a little too dark.  By itself it's a little bit light for me.  But the texture is FANTASTIC.


----------



## illinirdhd

jenny70 said:


> Thanks for the link! I discovered her over the weekend and when I saw the link I said to myself, I bet it's going to be from makeupgeek! LOL! I think part of my problem is that I am afraid of too much color and so I blend until there is really nothing left!! I'll keep practicing...


 
For a few days, just use a TAD more color than you're used to, especially in the crease/outer V.  It will grow on you - you'll get used to seeing your eyes like that, and before you know it, you'll be rockin' the smokey eye look!


----------



## jenny70

Thanks Illini for the tip, I am definately going to try that!!  
Well here is my very first attempt at putting my FOTD on the internet.  Go easy on my skills (or lack there of) I just can't grasp that darn V!!












This picture is after a long day at work and no touch ups before taking it.  I don't think I even have any lipgloss on!


----------



## illinirdhd

You look gorgeous, Jenny!  I'm so jealous of all that volume in your hair!  I think there are about 1000 MAC eyeshadows that are calling your name.....  You'd be able to pull off any color!


----------



## tmc089

Dayyyuuummm Jenny I love your hair! Va va voom!


And obviously your makeup is amazing!!


----------



## ChristyR143

GORGEOUS!  You did a great job on the eyes! And your hair is fabulous!!


----------



## jenny70

Awww, thanks ladies! (blushing..) I owe it all to velcro rollers!  Believe it or not I have baby fine hair! LOL!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> PG, I am in awe of your MAC collection! I look forward to reading what your FOTD is!! I hope to match your collection one day!


 
Jenny, you made my day. I had a rotten day at work and pretty much cried off my FOTD today, boo hoo.    I guess I'm PMS'ing and/or I haven't had a good cry in awhile.

Anyway, my FOTD was pretty bare bones today:
Lancome eyebrow pencil
Benefit Bad Gal kohl liner, upper lids only
Lancome Hypnose Mascara
MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle
MAC Lipstick in Quiet Please
MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI

XXXOO PG


----------



## illinirdhd

Awww, Diana, I hope tomorrow is a better day!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Awww, Diana, I hope tomorrow is a better day!!!


 
Thanks, Sweetie.   I hope so too!  I hate having sh*t go down so close to a holiday weekend.


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Dayyyuuummm Jenny I love your hair! *Va va voom!*
> 
> 
> And obviously your makeup is amazing!!


 

LOL@ Va va voom! But ITA. Great volume!

Purse- Hope you'll have a better day today and tomorrow


----------



## Rondafaye

I am learning so much from y'all. I am trying to find my outer V. It will take more practice, but I hope I'll get there eventually. Here is my look for today. The full-face photo was taken by my son, who came home from college for Thanksgiving. I've missed him.

















Products:

Dior Icone in Beige Clair 
Light dusting of GloMinerals pressed powder in natural-light
Stila Contouring Trio
Givenchy Prisme Again Blush in Charming Violet
Guerlain Les Violettes Matt Touch Powder in Transparent
MAC Infatuating Rose Eye Shadow Palette (Note: In the previous photos, I was wearing the shadows on the lavender/violet side of the palette. Today, I wore the shadows from the rose side of the palette.)
MAC Lustre Lipstick in High Tea
Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Zero


----------



## frostedcouture

You are so pretty!!  Your eyelashes are like a mile long, lol.  pretty eyes too   great job.

I'm not wearing any makeup!  stayed home all day enjoying break.


----------



## Rondafaye

^^ Thanks so much. In the interest of full disclosure, those are eyelash extensions! ^^


----------



## frostedcouture

wow they look great!@


----------



## Anoka

Oh my god Ronda, you're so pretty! Love the makeup!


----------



## Rondafaye

Thanks, y'all. I'm actually about 30 pounds overweight (and lucky it doesn't show too much in my face). And you know how some people look better in photos than in real life? That's me.


----------



## tmc089

Great pic Ronda!!

Unfortunatelyyyy I forgot my camera plug at my dorm ush: so no pics till Sunday night! Sorry everyone!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Lookin great Rondafaye!!

ETA: I got some Dr. Brandt Pores No More and I am lovin' it!!  Works MUCH better than the Clinique one!


----------



## Pursegrrl

rondafaye...you're a knockout, girl!  Great FOTD!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK all, I'm doing Muuuuch better today and thanks to everyone for your virtual hugs (bad day at work; guess I was due for a bad day and a good cry, LOL).

Kept it pretty neutral today:
MAC:
Bare Study Paint Pot
All that Glitters e/s on the inner lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s on the outer lid and up the crease
Smolder kohl liner, upper lids only
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara (This ROCKS...it holds its own with any dept store brand out there, HTH!!)

*NEW!*  I dusted the Petticoat *Mineralize Skin Finish *over my foundation before applying blush...help, is the MSF supposed to set your foundation, or do you use it on its own or both?  It's a nice glow-y look and very natural too...love it!

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## Rondafaye

Thanks, all. Christy -- so glad you like Pores No More, too. I'm always a little hesitant to recommend, because cosmetic likes and dislikes are so personal. But, for me, Pores No more goes on so nicely and is a nice prep for my makeup.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

jenny70 said:


> Thanks Illini for the tip, I am definately going to try that!!
> Well here is my very first attempt at putting my FOTD on the internet.  Go easy on my skills (or lack there of) I just can't grasp that darn V!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is after a long day at work and no touch ups before taking it.  I don't think I even have any lipgloss on!



I totally agree with illi!!  You could pull off any color!  You are gorgeous!  I am SOOO jealous of your hair - I love it!!!


----------



## Rondafaye

You look great, Simone. Amazing hair. Mine would NEVER do that. 

By the way, my next FOTD will feature a new product I got today and love -- Guerlain Kohl. It wasn't as hard to apply as I'd feared and it gives the waterline a great look.


----------



## jc2239

Rondafaye said:


> You look great, Simone. Amazing hair. Mine would NEVER do that.
> 
> By the way, my next FOTD will feature a new product I got today and love -- Guerlain Kohl. It wasn't as hard to apply as I'd feared and it gives the waterline a great look.



can't wait!  you look sooo beautiful (and seriously so youthful!) in your FOTD's!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Rondafaye said:


> You look great, Simone. Amazing hair. Mine would NEVER do that.
> 
> By the way, my next FOTD will feature a new product I got today and love -- Guerlain Kohl. It wasn't as hard to apply as I'd feared and it gives the waterline a great look.



Thanks, but not me! lol  It's jenny70 with the fab hair!! 

You look gorgeous also Ronda!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Thanksgiving FOTD!

MAC:
painterly paint pot
Dazzlelight e/s on the inner corners
Silver Ring e/s on the lid and up the crease with Smashbox #4 brush
Fig 1 e/s in the crease with the 222 brush
A tiny touch of Black Tied e/s with the 217 brush, just on outer corner

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
ARGH!!  Can't find my liquid liner (bootblack...my fave!) Must have left it behind in Chicago last week...so it's Smolder liner, upper lids only
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Mineralize Blush in Gleeful
MSF in Petticoat, dusted on cheekbones, forehead and chin

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle


----------



## Rondafaye

Your FOTD is so pretty, Pursegrrl. 

Mine involved these products:

Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
Dior Airflash Foundation
Light dusting of Wei East Enriched Herbal Powder Foundation

Contouring with Stila's Contouring Trio
MAC Breath of Plum Blush

Lancome Daylight on Browbone
Lancome Strut in outer V and crease
Lancome Model on lower eyelid
Guerlain Terracotta Loose Kohl in Noir on waterline (love this!)

LipFusion Lip-Plumping Pencil Liner in Pretty
Lancome Color Design Cream Lipstick in Pale Lip

Light dusting of Laura Geller Brighten and Balance in Fair
Light dusting of MUFE High Definition Powder


----------



## illinirdhd

*Ronda*, you have such GORGEOUS skin!  I can't believe it - it doesn't look like you have a single line around your eyes!  Good genes or great skin regime that you'd be willing to share???


----------



## Rondafaye

Good genes, occasional botox and a camera that has a tendency to flash too bright, camouflaging flaws. They're there. I promise.

This is my mother, BTW. I took it today and she's 72. She recently lost 75 pounds, which made her wrinkles much more prominent. But I think she looks great for her age, especially considering that she doesn't dye her hair or adhere to any non-aging beauty regimens.


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Ah, gotcha.  I think I got good genes too.  I'm 31 and beginning to see a tiny bit of creping around my eyes, but I moisturize, etc., and will definitely start using botox when I need it!


----------



## frostedcouture

Rondafaye~~you look great.  your mom does too!  i can't believe she's over 70.  you have great genes!  

i think i'll be lucky too because my mom has perfect skin and my dad is lookin pretty young too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye....your skin GLOWS and your eye color is absolutely TDF...I've never seen such a stunning teal green/blue before...lucky you!!  Not to mention your makeup...looks fabulous as always!  I'm 41 and about ready to try a little Botox between the eyebrows...a few squint lines are starting to bother me.

Cheers and hugs,
PG


----------



## jc2239

Rondafaye said:


> Your FOTD is so pretty, Pursegrrl.
> 
> Mine involved these products:
> 
> Dr. Brandt's Pores No More
> Dior Airflash Foundation
> Light dusting of Wei East Enriched Herbal Powder Foundation
> 
> Contouring with Stila's Contouring Trio
> MAC Breath of Plum Blush
> 
> Lancome Daylight on Browbone
> Lancome Strut in outer V and crease
> Lancome Model on lower eyelid
> Guerlain Terracotta Loose Kohl in Noir on waterline (love this!)
> 
> LipFusion Lip-Plumping Pencil Liner in Pretty
> Lancome Color Design Cream Lipstick in Pale Lip
> 
> Light dusting of Laura Geller Brighten and Balance in Fair
> Light dusting of MUFE High Definition Powder



you have the most gorgeous skin/eyes/nose/lips!!!  and of course your makeup looks beautiful as well


----------



## Rondafaye

My skin is ridiculously white -- my family laughs at me all the time. My son's skin is the same as mine. We just burn, never tan. I am really trying to take good care of my skin, as I had cancer a few years ago and the chemo was NOT good for it. 

OK: Here are all of my secrets:

I wear aqua contacts (enhancers, not color-changing) over my naturally blue/green with flecks of brown in the center eyes.

I lost 65 pounds a couple of years ago and it left me with hanging skin under my chin. My doctor tightened that up and also tightened my eyes. But did you know that when you have that done, it does nothing for the fine lines at the sides of your eyes? I have Botox a couple times each year for that. My husband didn't want me to do anything to my eyes, but now he loves my doctor because he didn't do anything to change the shape. 

As for my lips, it drives me crazy that my bottom lip is not symmetrical! I am planning to have a little filler to fix it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> *My skin is ridiculously white -- my family laughs at me all the time. My son's skin is the same as mine. We just burn, never tan. I am really trying to take good care of my skin, as I had cancer a few years ago and the chemo was NOT good for it.*
> 
> OK: Here are all of my secrets:
> 
> I wear aqua contacts (enhancers, not color-changing) over my naturally blue/green with flecks of brown in the center eyes.
> 
> I lost 65 pounds a couple of years ago and it left me with hanging skin under my chin. My doctor tightened that up and also tightened my eyes. But did you know that when you have that done, it does nothing for the fine lines at the sides of your eyes? I have Botox a couple times each year for that. My husband didn't want me to do anything to my eyes, but now he loves my doctor because he didn't do anything to change the shape.
> 
> As for my lips, it drives me crazy that my bottom lip is not symmetrical! I am planning to have a little filler to fix it.


 
RF, I heard that on being so pale...I joke I'm the white sheep of my family!  I'm the ONLY one who doesn't burn/peel/never tans. But I think my (paternal) grandmother who is still alive at 92 might have been the same based on earlier pics of hers (Snow White look, jet black hair, super white skin), and I know she had some suspicious growths removed from her hands and face later in life.  she and my grandpa spent a lot of time outdoors fishing and camping not only here in the SEattle area but in Mexico and central america, New Zealand, etc.

Thanks for your tips...I'm about ready to try botox for real this year (or early 2009!)


----------



## tmc089

Went to my dorm since I was in the area today... picked up my camera cord!! This is the night before Thanksgiving, I went to my old HS football game..











I did a deep green on the lid, dark brown (Espresso dupe from Maybelline) and I believe all that shimmers as a highlight, then covered everything in Tan pigment. Again, camera is pissing me off not showing colors like I want, but I absolutley love this look for me!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Went to my dorm since I was in the area today... picked up my camera cord!! This is the night before Thanksgiving, I went to my old HS football game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a deep green on the lid, dark brown (Espresso dupe from Maybelline) and I believe all that shimmers as a highlight, then covered everything in Tan pigment. Again, camera is pissing me off not showing colors like I want, but I absolutley love this look for me!!


 
Looks great, t!!  Don't cha LOVE that tan pigment


----------



## Rondafaye

Tricia --

so gorgeous. the arch of your brow is amazing. beautiful, beautiful eyes.


----------



## tmc089

Thank you so much!! I want to start filling in my brows, it looks so great in pictures on other people...I'm nervous to take the plunge though. I'll probably wait until I get the 208 from MAC.


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia you look great!!  I like the liner on your waterline, it compliments your light brown eyes.  tan pigment is pretty!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ew my face is shiny! LoL oh well.
UDPP
UD Protest e/s
UD Perversion e/s
Loreal Bare Naturale mascara
Spaced Out blush
Long Stem Rose s/s
Cherry Blossom l/g



is there anything i can do to slim my bottom lip or fatten my upper?


----------



## tmc089

Pursegrrl said:


> Looks great, t!!  Don't cha LOVE that tan pigment



LOL, you don't even know!!

Thanks Grace!! It's the lovely Urban Decay that my FAB RAOK buddy got me


----------



## shoegal27

Today I did:
UDPP
PP in Soft Ochre
Rice paper from tear duct in
Trax on the inner 3rd
Sketch on lid into a wedge, blended into the crease
Wedge above the crease to blend
Rice paper on brow
Fluid line in Blacktrax on upper lid, made a flick on sides
Black mascara

Studio Fix powder
shade and contour in emphasize and bone beige
Too Faced California in a compact bronzer
Angel/Turkish Delight lippies.


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm going downtown to go shopping with my parents again  

Monistat primer, MAC moisture cover concealer, Jane mineral blush outspoken pink
MAC soft ochre paint pot, MAC femme fi, tan pigment, Urban Decay 24/7 liner Zero, Diorshow Iconic mascara, NYC white eyeliner 
C.O. Bigelow lip shine and Nars Napoli l/s


----------



## Pursegrrl

Heading out to a movie with 3 GF's a la SATC and then to a winery open house!

MUFE High Def foundation and powder (I'm a 115)
MAC Bare study paint pot
MAC Gesso e/s, inner corners
MAC Knight Divine e/s, lid and outer v, up the crease
MAC Poison Pen e/s with the 222 brush in the crease
MAC Smolder kohl liner, upper lids only
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

MAC blush in Gleeful
NARS lipstick in Belle du Jour
Chanel Glossimer in um whatever shade 116 is - gorgeous sparkly sheer plum!


----------



## Rondafaye

Pursefanatic85 said:


> ew my face is shiny! LoL oh well.
> UDPP
> UD Protest e/s
> UD Perversion e/s
> Loreal Bare Naturale mascara
> Spaced Out blush
> Long Stem Rose s/s
> Cherry Blossom l/g
> 
> 
> 
> is there anything i can do to slim my bottom lip or fatten my upper?



Very pretty. I think your larger lower lip gives you a sexy/pouty look. I wouldn't change it, but you could get Restylane or another filler in your upper lip if it bothers you.


----------



## tmc089

Picked up a new L'oreal HiP eyshadow duo today, this one's called Flamboyant, it has the bright purple (lid) and yellow(liner). In the crease I used Twinks, brow bone is Honey Lust. Finished off with Urban Decay on waterlines and Diorshow Iconic.


----------



## jenny70

Tricia, this is just stunning!  I love these colors on you!!!  Will you come do my makeup, pretty please!!


----------



## jenny70

Again, very pretty!


----------



## Rondafaye

Tricia -- I am so impressed by your skill. My eye makeup looks OK from a distance, but close-up? Yikesl


----------



## tmc089

LOL Thank you everyone!! Yes Jenny I will do your makeup, I need to practice on other faces lol. I'm gonna try working more bright color into the crease so it stands out more from a distance. I need to get more MAC...the HiP pigments are okay as far as color goes, I feel like you need to keep packing and packing it on to get a stand out color though!!

Probably no makeup today, moving back into my dorm.


----------



## keya

Fantastic eye make up, everyone! 
I tried doing mine with colorful shades the other day, it ended up looking like I'd been punched in the eye  :shame:


----------



## tmc089

Where is everyone?!?! Get back here girls!!


----------



## shoegal27

Nobody ever comments on mine......


----------



## Rondafaye

shoegal27 said:


> Nobody ever comments on mine......



Are there photos? If there are, I can't see them. It not, I can't visualize the colors. But I'm sure you look beautiful!


----------



## frostedcouture

Rondafaye said:


> Are there photos? If there are, I can't see them. It not, I can't visualize the colors. But I'm sure you look beautiful!



me too.


----------



## jenny70

PG, your eyes always look so good!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> PG, your eyes always look so good!!


 
awww, shucks!  I've had a ton of practice and feedback (from the gang here and from myself after looking at these pics)....  Every time it turns out a little different...that's the fun of it, right??


----------



## tmc089

Exactly! Practice makes perfect


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ heck yeah, T!!

Today was super simple:  Sunday spent cleaning out my spare 3rd bedroom which someday will be a guest room if I can get the crap cleaned out, LOL.  I swear, the more I clean out this room the more stuff literally grows in it, WTF?  Anyway, a major Goodwill run today and hockey later tonight so I just let my hair dry naturally...nice break from the dryer and flatiron.  

MUFE Liquid Lift foundation, very lightly on my cheeks to even out my ruddiness and a little on the eyelids dusted with a touch of the MUFE high def powder

MAC Plushlash mascara
Bonne Bell lipsmacker (bubble gum!)

That's it!


----------



## Veelyn

So pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Rondafaye

Thank you so much. I really like the nude lips I've been doing. I wish I could wear red, but I am so pale I think it looks weird on me.


----------



## tmc089

Ronda, there's a red for everyone! Even if it's closer to a pinky-red, I'm sure there's many you could rock  I do like the pale though, it makes you look really soft, pretty and classy 

I have a colorful surprise for your girls later...hehehe


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine today!!














Yellow inner lid and purple liner is from HiP duo Flamboyant
Blue/green is part of HiP duo in Flashy
Diorshow Iconic mascara
Urban Decay waterlines


ETA: Ughhh sorry that first pic looks so weird. I guess I got carried away with sharpiness then it looked all weird so then I had to re soften it and now it still looks weird lol. You girls get the ideaaaa.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow inner lid and purple liner is from HiP duo Flamboyant
> Blue/green is part of HiP duo in Flashy
> Diorshow Iconic mascara
> Urban Decay waterlines
> 
> 
> ETA: Ughhh sorry that first pic looks so weird. I guess I got carried away with sharpiness then it looked all weird so then I had to re soften it and now it still looks weird lol. You girls get the ideaaaa.



Wow! That's (and YOU!) so pretty!!


I've been UBER lazy today, I'm just now thinking about getting in the shower lol!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing Mineralize Trio in Word-of-Mouth!

Painterly Paint Pot all over my lids
Light pink from Word-of-Mouth all over my lids
Gray swept in crease and outer V
Bronze glitter (applied with dampened 242 brush) below the crease to lashline, and around inner corners
Light pink under my brows
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black


----------



## tmc089

^I love that trio!! I want it soo bad lol it's really pretty!


----------



## surlygirl

Basic and a little boring today. Still unpacking from Thanksgiving, so I used what I had in my bathroom cabinet!

Trish McEvoy tinted moisturizer in bronze with Trish McEvoy pressed powder in Cashew (?) not sure on the name. Couldn't find my usual mascara, but found a tube of Cover Girl Fantastic Lash that I forgot about. It was great! Long and fluffy lashes. Finished up with a swipe of Trish McEvoy lipgloss in Barely There.

I'm loving all of the gorgeous eye shadows you ladies are using! So pretty!


----------



## frostedcouture

on my eyes i have soft ochre paint pot, vanilla e/s all over my lids, satin taupe in crease, bobbi brown gel eyeliner, urban decay 24/7 eyeliner on waterline, diorshow iconic, nyc white eyeliner 
on my lips i have nars napoli and blistex silk and shine lip balm


----------



## shoegal27

anyone try Rimmel, airy fairy lipstick.. I had it and pulled it out today from my many lippies.. what a beautiful color.


----------



## claireZk

^ It is a gorgeous color!
I never reach for it though, because I haaaate the taste


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow!! You all look (and sound) so pretty!!!!

I'm DYING to see some of your crazy combos, Illi!!!

I was a lazy butt today and didn't take pics.   I'll do better tomorrow!


----------



## jenny70

So Pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ love that, Jenny!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, kinda rushed today as I had hockey last night and an early a.m. meeting:

Despite all that I tried debuting my Metal X cream shadow in Gilded Ash.  Let me tell you ladies they are not kidding when they say it is CREAM (creme?) shadow.  I dabbed it lightly on my lids with my MAC 242 brush after doing my usual prep/prime with MUFE foundation and high def powder dusting but, sure enough, the Metal X creased.  Yuck.  

When I got home tonight I smudged a little bare study paint pot over the creasiness and reapplied the Metal X with my 242 brush (again). THIS time it didn't crease. Hmmm.

All I can say is, the Metal X colors are great but you NEED to use a paint pot or other good, solid base as this stuff is slippery-er than heck.

Oh, and the rest of my look, LOL:

MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul
NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite (love it!!)


----------



## MissTiss

For Black Friday shopping I wore:
MUFE HD Foundation
Px Flawless Skin Concealer

MAC Peachykeen Blush (from the MAC counter - I forgot to pack blush...ooops)

MAC Spiced Chocolate Quad
MAC Fluidline in Dipdown
MAC PlushLash Mascara

MAC Lightly Ripe l/s
Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang

I even got a compliment on my eye makepup from the MUA at the Estee Lauder counter.  That made me feel good. 

Bare faced all weekend since I stayed in and no makeup Monday either - had the day off.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Here is my look for Saturday....

FACE(for both looks)
-----
Everyday Minerals 

EYES
----
UDPP
-MAC-
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Gold Dusk pigment on the lid
Teal pigment on the outer V
A tad bit of the Gold Dusk over the Teal
Too Faced Mascara

LIPS
----
Bourjois lipgloss in Rose emblematic

CHEEKS
---
Mineralized Blush is Nuance(thank you RAOK buddy!)












Here is Today's look.....

EYES
----
UDPP
-MAC-
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Electra e/s on the lid
From the "cool eyes" holiday palette I used "feast" on the outer V then ended up putting "Quietly" pigment over it to make it a little more purple. 
I used Frost pigment on the very inner lid and a little under the brow.
Too Faced Mascara

LIPS
---
Bourjois lipgloss in Nude egeric

CHEEKS
----- 
Mineralized Blush in Nuance


















I think I take my pictures too soon after putting on Mascara, my eyes are so blood shot! Ugh.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Lol, me too sometimes. I love that silver and purple on you!

Nothing special today...Tempting all over lid and crease, then Honey Lust on browbone. CG Lash Blast mascara (I can't wait for this stupid mascara to run out lol I haaate it!!)


----------



## MissTiss

My face is very clear lately. *knocks wood*. 

I've got on some dark purple MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner and MAC Viva Glam V lipstick. I could use some blush maybe, but I was too lazy...


----------



## frostedcouture

I used my new Loreal hip duo in 'gunmetal'.  the dark foresty green color as a liner on the bottom.  
Urban decay 24/7 eyeliner 'zero' on top 
diorshow iconic mascara
nivea lip balm
ricepaper and femme-fi e/s 
physician's formula bronzer


----------



## jenny70

Your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

I'm planning on purchasing my first MAC shadows this weekend or next week, so hopefully I can post more FOTD's!


----------



## jc2239

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my look for Saturday....
> 
> FACE(for both looks)
> -----
> Everyday Minerals
> 
> EYES
> ----
> UDPP
> -MAC-
> Cash Flow Paint Pot
> Gold Dusk pigment on the lid
> Teal pigment on the outer V
> A tad bit of the Gold Dusk over the Teal
> Too Faced Mascara
> 
> LIPS
> ----
> Bourjois lipgloss in Rose emblematic
> 
> CHEEKS
> ---
> Mineralized Blush is Nuance(thank you RAOK buddy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Today's look.....
> 
> EYES
> ----
> UDPP
> -MAC-
> Cash Flow Paint Pot
> Electra e/s on the lid
> From the "cool eyes" holiday palette I used "feast" on the outer V then ended up putting "Quietly" pigment over it to make it a little more purple.
> I used Frost pigment on the very inner lid and a little under the brow.
> Too Faced Mascara
> 
> LIPS
> ---
> Bourjois lipgloss in Nude egeric
> 
> CHEEKS
> -----
> Mineralized Blush in Nuance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I take my pictures too soon after putting on Mascara, my eyes are so blood shot! Ugh.



both looks are beautiful but i especially love the greens!


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> I'm planning on purchasing my first MAC shadows this weekend or next week, so hopefully I can post more FOTD's!


 

VEEEEE!  What are you going to get!!??


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Veelyn said:


> I'm planning on purchasing my first MAC shadows this weekend or next week, so hopefully I can post more FOTD's!



Ohhhh you gotta post your haul!!


----------



## l_choice2001

PLEASE EXCUSE THESE EYEBROWS I GOT THEM DONE TODAY 

fACE: cLINIQUE sTAY Matte Powder in Stay Sienna
 Lips: Small DOt of Black Lipstick Clinique Lip Gloss in Sunfire
and small dot to blend of Bonnie Bell SHimmer
 Lip Gloss in number M5

no eyemakeup


----------



## frostedcouture

Veelyn said:


> I'm planning on purchasing my first MAC shadows this weekend or next week, so hopefully I can post more FOTD's!



cool! what colors?? 

eyes: diorshow iconic, femme fi e/s, ricepaper e/s, NYC brown eyeliner, urban decay 24/7 zero


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Shu Uemura UV Under Base
Creme de la Mer the SPF 15 Fluid Tint in Fair
Dr Hauschka Translucent Face Powder (loose)
Lancome Flash Retouche 
Estee Lauder Signature Silky Eyeshadow Duo in Roseberry
Nars Multiple in Orgasm
Lancome Virtuose Mascara in Black
Estee Lauder Crystal Pure Colour Lipstick in Crystal Coral


----------



## Rondafaye

Queen and Choice -- really pretty. Queen: I like the purples. I have that palette and love it.


----------



## claireZk

Today I did:

Guerlain Meteorites primer
CG Clean fragrance free fdtn
MAC strobe cream 
Guerlain Meteorites in Mythic
Tarte cheek stain in Tickled
MAC e/s in Earthly Riches
TF e/s in Glamazon
Stila e/s in Chinois
Colorstay e/l in raisin
Diorshow
Tarte l/g's in Danny and Annette
MAC fix+

... it came out really good, but I just couldn't get a good pic! ush:


----------



## tmc089

^Hate hate hate when that happens!!

Boring FOTD today, I haven't had time to wash any of my brushes! I've been doing a medium brown on my lid, dark brown in crease, and a shimmery champagne on the brow bone. Natural yet adds a little somethin somthin


----------



## Veelyn

I dont know the names, lol, but there is a gold color I want.. I've been browsing while at work since our counter is right next to MAC's!


----------



## frostedcouture

CG champagne, mac woodwinked/honey lust e/s 
diorshow iconic 
urban decay 24/7 liner zero


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, first time debuting a few fabulous things from my RAOK buddy (Queenofda702!)!!

Sephora/OPI polish in Call Your Mother (wonderful light and smokey lavender!)
Bourjois liquid liner in Bronze Dance Floor (stayed on all day and how did you know I love liquid liner, V??) 
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing.  This is a wonderful burgundy and a lot more POW than my other blushes...time to get bold!
DIorshow iconic mascara
MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC lipglass in Jampacked

I haven't been sleeping well the past few days...just not enough time in the morning to do the e/s so it's just liner & mascara - can't get out the door without those!


----------



## jane

Chanel teint innocence compact foundation in Gentle Ivory

Benefit creaseless cream shadow in Pre-Nup
Cargo e/s in Chili
Lancome Definicils mascara, black

Chanel rouge allure lipstick in Ardent


----------



## Pursegrrl

TGIF!  Did my usual prep of a primer, MUFE foundation and MUFE high def powder.

MAC liquid liner (bootblack)
Urban Decay liner in 24/7, lower waterlines
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Nymphette (GREAT gift from my RAOK buddy!!)


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Pursegrrl said:


> OK, first time debuting a few fabulous things from my RAOK buddy (Queenofda702!)!!
> 
> Sephora/OPI polish in Call Your Mother (wonderful light and smokey lavender!)
> Bourjois liquid liner in Bronze Dance Floor (stayed on all day and how did you know I love liquid liner, V??)
> MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing.  This is a wonderful burgundy and a lot more POW than my other blushes...time to get bold!
> DIorshow iconic mascara
> MAC lipstick in Russe
> MAC lipglass in Jampacked
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well the past few days...just not enough time in the morning to do the e/s so it's just liner & mascara - can't get out the door without those!



 Im glad the liner stayed all day, I got me one also, but the dang thing came UNWRAPPED! Its gotta go back now. Hopefully they will have it in-store. 

The look sounds beautiful and Im so glad you like everything.





I havent been doing anything as of late. Just Mascara, I've been a lazy bum. Going to the mall tomorrow though, I'll throw on some shadow just so I can post here lol!


----------



## tmc089

I need ideas for todayyyy :shame: I have no idea what I want to do lol. Any requests?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Face:
Bare minerals foundation in golden medium
Mineral veil
Loreal concealer
Clinique bronzer
Nars orgasm blush 

Eyes:
Mac painterly paint pot, rice paper, woodwinked, naked lunch eye shadows
Dior dark brown eyeliner
Loreal telescopic mascara
Eye bright

Lips:
Mac viva glam v lipstick and fleur de light lipglass


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Face:  
Monistat for primer (thanks Scarlet_2005)!!  You're RIGHT - it's the BEST!! 
MAC Studio Fix
MAC Harmony Blush

Eyes:
MAC Ricepaper all over - another new fave
Diorshow Iconic Mascara - thanks Scarlett!!

Lips:

NARS Turkish Delight - again thanks to my FAB RAOK buddy - Scarlett_2005!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another FOTD with a shout out to my buddy, Queen!

MAC:
Paint pot in Cash Flow (i finally got the lid unscrewed last night, LMAO.  This is GREAT!  Just a little more gold than bare study...love the shimmer!)
e/s in Dazzlelight, inner corners
e/s in Silver Ring, mid lid and outer V
e/s in Black Tied in the crease with the 222 brush
A tiny touch of Nocturnelle over the black tied

urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
Mac liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Cover Girl lash blast mascara

MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas (that's for you, V!)
Bourjois 3D lipgloss, shade 35.  I LOVE THIS TOO!!!

I am now off to get my brows tinted!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## frostedcouture

diorshow iconic mascara, revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner, mac peachykeen blush, CG Champagne e/s, Ulta matte brown e/s, C.O. bigelow lip gloss


----------



## tmc089

My first attempt at a wing...



















I need to fill it in a little more near the outer crease, but I'm proud of myself


----------



## jenny70

Tricia, very pretty!!!
May I ask what color is the shadow you have on your lower lash line?
Your eyes are always so pretty!!



tmc089 said:


> My first attempt at a wing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fill it in a little more near the outer crease, but I'm proud of myself


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Another FOTD with a shout out to my buddy, Queen!
> 
> MAC:
> Paint pot in Cash Flow (i finally got the lid unscrewed last night, LMAO. This is GREAT! Just a little more gold than bare study...love the shimmer!)
> e/s in Dazzlelight, inner corners
> e/s in Silver Ring, mid lid and outer V
> e/s in Black Tied in the crease with the 222 brush
> A tiny touch of Nocturnelle over the black tied
> 
> urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
> Mac liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
> Cover Girl lash blast mascara
> 
> MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
> 
> NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas (that's for you, V!)
> Bourjois 3D lipgloss, shade 35. I LOVE THIS TOO!!!
> 
> I am now off to get my brows tinted!!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
OK...resending with a pic!  This is after my brow tinting and a major blowout spree at the mall (I spent a lot pretty quickly today, enough to get a verification call from the bank on my debit card activity, LOL!)


----------



## jenny70

^^Very pretty PG!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> My first attempt at a wing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fill it in a little more near the outer crease, but I'm proud of myself


 
Looks great, tmc!! :okay:


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> My first attempt at a wing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fill it in a little more near the outer crease, but I'm proud of myself



Excellent! You did a great job. How do you get your lashes so curled?!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Pursegrrl said:


> OK...resending with a pic!  This is after my brow tinting and a major blowout spree at the mall (I spent a lot pretty quickly today, enough to get a verification call from the bank on my debit card activity, LOL!)



So pretty! I've been practicing the dark shadow with my Smoky Eye palette, but I always end up with the black eye look.


----------



## Pursegrrl

QueenOfDa702 said:


> So pretty! I've been practicing the dark shadow with my Smoky Eye palette, but I always end up with the black eye look.


 
Which smoky eye palette are you using, ooc?  

I try to stay on the outer v and upper lashline primarily and feather it into the crease, keeping away from the inner corners as my eyes are close set.

For me, anything smokey on the lower lid (other than pencil) is likely to smudge and not in a good way).


----------



## tmc089

Thank you everyone!!

Val I used Diorshow Iconic. I never curl my lashes, so it was just that.

Thanks Jenny! I used Neutrogena Mineral Sheers in Clay, the darker brown color. Sometimes it's a shimmery brown, other times it shows up almost deep purpley!

PG, LMAO about the bank calling you!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> Val I used Diorshow Iconic. I never curl my lashes, so it was just that.
> 
> Thanks Jenny! I used Neutrogena Mineral Sheers in Clay, the darker brown color. Sometimes it's a shimmery brown, other times it shows up almost deep purpley!
> 
> *PG, LMAO about the bank calling you!![/*quote]
> 
> I know, too funny. I know my account is not locked as I purchased a couple songs off iTunes later tonight, but will call them tomorrow when their call center reopens just to be sure we're all OK. I've got more shopping to do tomorrow, LOL!
> 
> PS: tmc, the diorshow iconic is Da Bomb Dot Com on you!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Pursegrrl said:


> Which smoky eye palette are you using, ooc?
> 
> I try to stay on the outer v and upper lashline primarily and feather it into the crease, keeping away from the inner corners as my eyes are close set.
> 
> For me, anything smokey on the lower lid (other than pencil) is likely to smudge and not in a good way).



I've been practicing with the Passions Of Red holiday palette. Ill try your technique and see what happens.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> *Val I used Diorshow Iconic. I never curl my lashes, so it was just that.*
> 
> Thanks Jenny! I used Neutrogena Mineral Sheers in Clay, the darker brown color. Sometimes it's a shimmery brown, other times it shows up almost deep purpley!
> 
> PG, LMAO about the bank calling you!!



Wow. You are so lucky! I curl the s&!t out of my lashes and NEVER get the curl you have! Maybe I'll try that mascara!


----------



## tmc089

^^ It's really really good, the hype is true lol. I'm sure there are very similar brushes at the drugstore, but the actual mascara itself is really good. The only con for me is that it takes a while to dry, so I have to be all squinty for a little while longer.


----------



## Pursegrrl

QueenOfDa702 said:


> I've been practicing with the Passions Of Red holiday palette. Ill try your technique and see what happens.


 
Oh that's a gorgeous smokey palette!  Yeah, I'm finding that it's all about getting the right brush to match with your eye shape.  Right now I'm in love with the MAC 222 to really get in the crease.  I like the angled 275 brush too, but it doesn't let me get as far inward (it's more an outer v brush for me).  

More often than not, I've found the brushes that come with the palettes are cute but too small to do the job...and sponge applicators just don't cut it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Playing around more on a kinda drizzly Sunday...pink & black time!

MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC e/s in Da Bling on the lids
MAC e/s in Crystal Avalanche on the inner corners
MAC pigment in Dark Soul, outer V and in the crease

Hmmm...this is fun but I am toning down the C.A. with Chill.  C.A. is great but sometimes the violet duochrome thingy is a little too overwhelming in my inner corners.  

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

Haven't decided on lips yet...


----------



## tmc089

I got some NYX white iridescent powder today at the outlets, I've been dying to try this certain look I saw in Making Faces but haven't had the right powder, I'm so excited now! I also got a crease brush.


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking great..

Ok ladies, this weekend I got my MAC shadows! Since I work at Lush inside of Macy's, I got 40% off at MAC! WAHOO! Anyways, I got Retrospeck, Gleam, and Tempting. 

Pics via ebay:

Gleam






Retrospeck:






Tempting:






Question: Do you ladies apply your shadows with brushes, or those little padded looking brushes that usually come with shadows? [Sorry, I don't the the specific names]


----------



## nwhite

Veelyn -

I love those colors!  I have tempting, and I've been thinking about getting gleam.  Looks gorgeous!  MAC brushes are the definitely the way to go!  I use the 213, 224, and 252.  I have others, but I use those mostly.


----------



## barbie_slayer

Veelyn said:


> Everyones looking great..
> 
> Ok ladies, this weekend I got my MAC shadows! Since I work at Lush inside of Macy's, I got 40% off at MAC! WAHOO! Anyways, I got Retrospeck, Gleam, and Tempting.
> 
> Pics via ebay:
> 
> Gleam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retrospeck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Do you ladies apply your shadows with brushes, or those little padded looking brushes that usually come with shadows? [Sorry, I don't the the specific names]


Thanks for the pics!  I have been eyeing Gleam and Retrospeck, but have not taken the plunge just yet.  The colors look so gorgeous in your pictures, though...must go see these IRL tomorrow


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks ladies.


----------



## tmc089

Yayyy Vee!!

Tempting is such a great color, very sultry 

Until I get a MAC brush, I got this like 10 (or so) piece brush set from walmart, and the e/s brush in there works great for me if you don't have a MAC yet. I clean it everyday and take really good care of it, and it's lasted me a while, at least 6 months!!


----------



## illinirdhd

*V*:  If you're getting a discount, you really should splurge on a few MAC eyeshadow brushes.  The 249, 252, 224 and 217 are the ones I use the most.  I use the 249 for paint pots, the 252 for my base/all over lid color, 224 for my inner crease and 217 for my outer crease.  I use each of these almost every day!

Great choices - I don't have Retrospeck (but I might need it!), but I love Gleam and Tempting!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Painterly Paint Pot
Shroom all over my lids
Expensive Pink in the inner crease
Knight Divine in the outer crease/outer V (haven't used this in a while - it's really pretty!)
Phloof! under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black

Ungaro lip stain with Dior Creme de Gloss over it


----------



## Veelyn

illinirdhd said:


> *V*: If you're getting a discount, you really should splurge on a few MAC eyeshadow brushes. The 249, 252, 224 and 217 are the ones I use the most. I use the 249 for paint pots, the 252 for my base/all over lid color, 224 for my inner crease and 217 for my outer crease. I use each of these almost every day!
> 
> Great choices - I don't have Retrospeck (but I might need it!), but I love Gleam and Tempting!


 
I think I will.. then I will just need to master putting the shadows on! LOL I wish I could see pics of your FOTD, it sounds great!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Yayyy Vee!!
> 
> *Tempting is such a great color, very sultry*
> 
> Until I get a MAC brush, I got this like 10 (or so) piece brush set from walmart, and the e/s brush in there works great for me if you don't have a MAC yet. I clean it everyday and take really good care of it, and it's lasted me a while, at least 6 months!!


 

I bet it DOES look great on you, bc you have some of the best eyes in here!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> Everyones looking great..
> 
> Ok ladies, this weekend I got my MAC shadows! Since I work at Lush inside of Macy's, I got 40% off at MAC! WAHOO! Anyways, I got Retrospeck, Gleam, and Tempting.
> 
> Pics via ebay:
> 
> Gleam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retrospeck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: Do you ladies apply your shadows with brushes, or those little padded looking brushes that usually come with shadows? [Sorry, I don't the the specific names*]


 
Great shadows!!  I too love Gleam and Tempting....  Retrospeck...hmmm now I'm intrigued!

OK, I will share with you that IMO the sponge tipped shadow applicators don't hold a candle to a good set of really nice brushes.  The sponge applicators often skip when applying the shadow and they absorb a lot of the color, rather than a brush which collects color and applies all of it on your lids.  Hope that makes sense.

Trust me, I've been wearing makeup a long time and never invested in great brushes until within the last year at early 40-something, LOL.  For years I would apply shadows with sponge applicators (poor coverage and often far too small and doll-like for my large, deep set eyes), or with my fingers (I love the LORAC creme/powder shadows, but applying with fingers can leave the pots not as clean as they should be and the coverage on the eyes not as precise as a brush).

I'm now 10000% sold on brushes and have invested in quite a few from MAC and Smashbox.  If you choose to try brushes you can experiment to find the best ones for your eye shape.  I personally love Smashbox #4 (it's a concealer brush but I use it for shadows all the time), and the MAC 239, 252, 217, 222 and 275).

XXXOO PG


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks PG. I am definitely going to invest in some brushes ASAP.


----------



## pbandj

I need brushes too! Gosh darnet these cheap ol things need to be replaced!


----------



## Sternchen

I honestly think it really depends on the look you are going for!  With the sponge tip applicators, I seem to be able to get more coverage...maybe that's because it picks up more of the shadow at once than the brush does?

I mainly use brushes though


----------



## barbie_slayer

Sponge-tip applicators tend to irritate my skin; you seem to  have to be heavy handed with them to get enough coverage.


----------



## Veelyn

I know they make the bigger sponge tip applicators, but I can't find any. Ohwell.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Vee, if you want to dip your toes into MAC brushes, you could try one of the holiday brush sets that are out now.  While the holiday brushes aren't handmade like the individual ones, the quality is still awesome.  I got the set of 5 eye brushes and I absolutely love them.  These are my first MAC brushes too.  They came with a cool red barrel cosmetic bag and a smaller pouch which I am using in my purse.  The set came with a 209, 212, 217, 252, and 275.  It's a good way to get a bunch of good brushes without spending going broke.  Here's a link: 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY31054&PRODUCT_ID=PROD14153


----------



## tmc089

Yesterday:
















Simple and pretty  reminds me of winter because it's kindof "frosty"


----------



## frostedcouture

i love it!!  i do something like that most days.

today i'm wearing vanilla pigggiee  satin taupe, urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero, max factor volume couture, peachykeen blush


----------



## nwhite

frostedcouture said:


> i love it!! i do something like that most days.
> 
> today i'm wearing vanilla pigggiee  satin taupe, urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero, max factor volume couture, peachykeen blush


 
Do you have a picture of yourself wearing peachykeen? I'm thinking about getting that color but haven't tried it on.

Thanks!


----------



## jenny70

As usual Tricia, you're gorgeous!!



tmc089 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and pretty  reminds me of winter because it's kindof "frosty"


----------



## tmc089

Lol thanks Jenny!! I PROMISE I'll do something crazy this weekend, I have no class on Friday !!


----------



## elizat

^ I love your photos, very pretty!

Today:

Tarte Smooth Operator foundation
EM Natural Reflection powder in fair
EM Back to School Blush on cheeks and eyes
Rimmel Pencil in Chianti for eyes
CG Fantastic Lash
Clear gloss


----------



## MissTiss

*Yesterday:*
MUFE HD Foundation
EM Buttered Tan to set
MAC Ricepaper e/s all over
MAC Satin Taupe in crease
MAC Dipdown Paint Pot
MAC Plushlash Mascara

MAC Petticoat MSF

MAC Lightly Ripe Lipstick

*Today:*
MUFE HD Foundation (nothing to set)
MAC Ricepaper e/s all over the lids up to eyebrow (no liner)
MAC Zoomlash Mascara

MAC Heatherette Beauty Powder Blush in Alpha Girl
MAC Petticoat blush 


MAC Lightly Ripe l/s
MAC Major Minor l/g


----------



## tmc089

Today, a bit schmokey:


----------



## jenny70

^^Love it!!


----------



## MissTiss

^^Ditto. Keira () you rock!


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Tricia, what is the shimmery smokey color you're wearing?  Love it!

Today I'm wearing...

Painterly Paint Pot
Gleam all over my eyelid
Tempting in the crease/outer V
Phloof! under my brows
Dipdown Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black

Lipstick in Marque (love this color and the way it feels!)

I forgot how much I love Gleam with Tempting.  Vee's post yesterday reminded me.  It really is a pretty combo!  Very neutral, yet striking!


----------



## Rondafaye

tmc089 said:


> Today, a bit schmokey:



That's gorgeous.


----------



## claireZk

ITA with everyone else, Tricia.  You're looking extra gorgeous today! 
What lippie is that?  I love it!


----------



## ChristyR143

Everyone looks and sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## jc2239

i decided to play with the gorgeous urban decay liners that my super sweet buddy *lambiepie* sent me and so here's a super quick look that i came up with:








i basically just lined my upper eyes with UD's 24/7 liner in zero, and my waterline with lust, topped it all off with some MAC pigment in apricot pink and i was good to go.


----------



## lambiepie

^ oOH Jen.... so pretty! I love it! And awwwww... for the "super sweet" comment!


----------



## angellisa

this is a verrrrrry simple look for me. i did it in like 5 mins, and normally i do a more dramatic eye

-mac mineralized eye shadow in love connection
-no liner on the top, which is rare for me!
-urban decay liner in bourbon in waterline and lower lash line
-mac dazzle lash on upper and lower lashes 

i took this pic after a looooong day and i also realize that there are visible mascara dots on my lids-- lol! i was in such a hurry putting it on, ill be more careful next time


----------



## angellisa

jc2239 said:


> i decided to play with the gorgeous urban decay liners that my super sweet buddy *lambiepie* sent me and so here's a super quick look that i came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i basically just lined my upper eyes with UD's 24/7 liner in zero, and my waterline with lust, topped it all off with some MAC pigment in apricot pink and i was good to go.



very pretty! and your lashes are tdf!


----------



## angellisa

tmc089 said:


> Today, a bit schmokey:



love this! those eye/lip colors look great on you!


----------



## Sternchen

Good Lord, tmc!  You are HOT!!! 

What colors are those?


----------



## Veelyn

Kiera K- LOL, I always look forward to your posts. They always look so great. I did a "schmokey" eye today too, lol, so I may be posting in a bit.

Jen- Hey girl! Where ya been? Missed ya. Eyes are looking great as usual. You always do the best job lining.

Angelisa- Cute simple look! Our eyes look almost the exact same. Color, long lashes, etc.


----------



## Veelyn

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Vee, if you want to dip your toes into MAC brushes, you could try one of the holiday brush sets that are out now. While the holiday brushes aren't handmade like the individual ones, the quality is still awesome. I got the set of 5 eye brushes and I absolutely love them. These are my first MAC brushes too. They came with a cool red barrel cosmetic bag and a smaller pouch which I am using in my purse. The set came with a 209, 212, 217, 252, and 275. It's a good way to get a bunch of good brushes without spending going broke. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/templat...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY31054&PRODUCT_ID=PROD14153


 
Ohh thanks for the tip! I work right next to the MAC counter, so I will see if they have this there!


----------



## Veelyn

Today I used:

L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
Wet n Wild Ultimate Sheer Tinted Moisturizer/Foundation with SPF 15
Jordana eye liner
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in Beige Velvet #127
And a L'Oreal Smokey Eye palette








With flash:





Without flash: [brightened a little because it was really dark]


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> ^ oOH Jen.... so pretty! I love it! And awwwww... for the "super sweet" comment!



thanks denise!  i'm having so much fun playing around with everything--i love having new makeup goodies! 



angelisa360 said:


> very pretty! and your lashes are tdf!



angelisa i was just about to say the exact same thing on your post!  mine only look decent with the help of mascara, but yours are truly stunning!  i feel more eyelash envy coming on .



Veelyn said:


> Jen- Hey girl! Where ya been? Missed ya. Eyes are looking great as usual. You always do the best job lining.



hey vee!  real life and blog stuff have been keeping me so busy that i hardly find time to visit here anymore--but i'm determined to spend massively ridiculous amounts of time on here like i used to .  i'm really terrible at lining my eyes--the photos are really forgiving!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Today I used:
> 
> L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
> Wet n Wild Ultimate Sheer Tinted Moisturizer/Foundation with SPF 15
> Jordana eye liner
> Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect in Beige Velvet #127
> And a L'Oreal Smokey Eye palette



vee do you know i have a not-so-secret obsession with your lashes??  seriously i want them so i can make myself a set of falsies .  you look stunning!


----------



## jc2239

okay i promise to stop being a thread hog lol--but my FOTD from the knicks/nets game i went to last night:







i won't go into how i get this look because i used about a million shades to create something that looks orange thanks to my lack of orange shadow.  it was a huge PITA!


----------



## claireZk

^ ITA, Vee is a stunner!


----------



## claireZk

Jen- what colors did you use?  I especially love the coppery one!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Jen- what colors did you use?  I especially love the coppery one!



claire i'm too lazy to type it all up so i'm just going to copy and paste .  i basically wanted to go for a blue and orange look, but since i didn't have orange eyeshadow i ended up using:

~Chanel Ombre D'eau Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow in a peachy/orange shade as a base
~A peachy shade from this gorgeous Laneige The Secret of Snow Crystal Palette
~And then because it still wasn't orangey enough, I topped it all with a little MAC Rose pigment

i'm sure the shade i ended up with could've been easily achieved using one shade--i just didn't have it!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> vee do you know i have a not-so-secret obsession with your lashes?? seriously i want them so i can make myself a set of falsies . you look stunning!


 
LOL!! Thanks! Do you know that I have a not-so-secret obsession with your ability to make your make up look amazing? I'm jealous!


----------



## Veelyn

claireZk said:


> ^ ITA, Vee is a stunner!


 
Claire!  Thanks!


----------



## Veelyn

Please post more! This is amazing!






Sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## angellisa

jc-- thank you! 

vee-- you are so pretty! your makeup looks great, and i love the color of your hair! and our eyes do look verrrry similar!


----------



## tmc089

Jen- very gorgeous!! The colors go really well together

Vee- looks great, as usual !!!

Yesterday for my smokey eye:
Lid: shimmery gray from Maybelline Urban Blues Palette (it's the color in the bottom row all the way to the right)
Crease: dark matte gray from Revlon Sultry Smoke Palette (2nd up from the bottom)
Outer V: MAC Carbon
Brow bone: NYX White Pearl


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *Angelisa* and *Kiera*! [I'm just gonna call you that from now on! LOL]


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> LOL!! Thanks! Do you know that I have a not-so-secret obsession with your ability to make your make up look amazing? I'm jealous!





Veelyn said:


> Please post more! This is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo pretty!!!!



vee the days that you don't see photos most likely i've had a major makeup mishap and looks hideous!  i always feel like the harder i try to look nice, the worse i end up looking lol .  yesterday was a good day--i was running super late and had all of 10 minutes post-shower to get dressed, made up, hair brushed and out the door--i think it worked out well .


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Jen- very gorgeous!! The colors go really well together
> 
> Vee- looks great, as usual !!!
> 
> Yesterday for my smokey eye:
> Lid: shimmery gray from Maybelline Urban Blues Palette (it's the color in the bottom row all the way to the right)
> Crease: dark matte gray from Revlon Sultry Smoke Palette (2nd up from the bottom)
> Outer V: MAC Carbon
> Brow bone: NYX White Pearl



awww thank you!  SO loves the knicks so i figured i'd support his team by wearing their colors .  

this revlon sultry smoke palette sounds really great!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> vee the days that you don't see photos most likely i've had a major makeup mishap and looks hideous! i always feel like the harder i try to look nice, the worse i end up looking lol . yesterday was a good day--i was running super late and had all of 10 minutes post-shower to get dressed, made up, hair brushed and out the door--i think it worked out well .


 
I'm sure you don't look hideous 

But yes, I'd say it worked out!


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Thanks *Angelisa* and *Kiera*! [I'm just gonna call you that from now on! LOL]


 
Haha, makes me feel good about myself! My alter ego :ninja:



jc2239 said:


> this revlon sultry smoke palette sounds really great!


 
The colors are really good individually. I used all 4 together one time, what a nightmare. Everything is soo so so dark!! Even the lavener at the top goes on very dark. I'm sure if you used all 4 together then swiped over with Vanilla or something similar it'd be fine, but I like using the colors seperate better.

I forgot to wash my brushes last night...meaning not wearing alot of makeup lol. Neutral brown on lid, deep brown in crease, NYX White Pearl on brow bone.


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> ^ ITA, Vee is a stunner!


 
I heard that!!  Vee...we love ya, girl .


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Today, a bit schmokey:


 
Ooooh, verah nice!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ah, I finally got a decent night's sleep, enough to where I had enough time to do a decent FOTD for work (which means taking time to do the eyes really nice, rather than just foundation/powder/liner/mascara and that's that):

NEW! Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer (Smashbox is my hands down current fave of the 3 brands I bounce between; this could become a new HG but stay tuned)
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
MUFE High def powder
grooming of my brows with the brush on my lancome eye pencil (just got my brows tinted, so no need to fill them in for now, LOL)

MAC mineralize blush, Gleeful

Eyes:
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
Stila smokey eye quad...using the two taupey shades...lighter one goes on the mid lid and outer V and the darker goes in the crease.  
MAC Vanilla e/s on the inner corners. [the lightest shade in the stila smokey eye quad doesn't work on me, boo]
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in 0L, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara, upper lashes only (I do this to ensure I don't get smudges during a long workday)

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night

woo hoo!  This whole look lasted me through an 11 hour workday, plus going straight to an office Christmas party with no touchups needed except my lips.  LOVE that!!


----------



## shoegal27

white e/s all over lid
Wedge in crease
Sketch in outter v
Vanilla e/s highlight
Embark on lower lid
Smashbox Shell e/s on lower lid

black eyeliner on upper lid, with lots of black mascara

this is my favorite e/s look ever.


----------



## jenny70

Ok, this is quickly becoming one of my favorite looks:

Bare Study Paint Pot 
Island Sand from lid to brow (sorry, non MAC prodcut! similar to Nylon, perhaps a tad more golden beige)
Saddle in crease
Twinks in outer V
Vanilla as highlight
lower lash twinks
waterline in graphblack
Lots of Definicils black mascara!


----------



## jc2239

shoegal27 said:


> white e/s all over lid
> Wedge in crease
> Sketch in outter v
> Vanilla e/s highlight
> Embark on lower lid
> Smashbox Shell e/s on lower lid
> 
> black eyeliner on upper lid, with lots of black mascara
> 
> this is my favorite e/s look ever.



sounds great!  i love vanilla and shell 

i went for a simple look today--just MAC smoke & diamonds and bobbi brown black gel liner topped with some mascara for a smoky look.


----------



## claireZk

^ *Very* pretty!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks claire!   totally random but remember back in the day when it was pretty much just the two of us posting in this thread?


----------



## angellisa

jc2239 said:


> sounds great!  i love vanilla and shell
> 
> i went for a simple look today--just MAC smoke & diamonds and bobbi brown black gel liner topped with some mascara for a smoky look.
> 
> 4.bp.blogspot.com/_A3OEmf5y_98/SULsKs7Z5jI/AAAAAAAABfU/Pcpz-9B7n4M/s400/unknwon+FOTD+002.jpg
> 
> 2.bp.blogspot.com/_A3OEmf5y_98/SULsKGBdffI/AAAAAAAABe8/RTKZ_mTzIF0/s400/unknwon+FOTD+005.jpg
> 
> 4.bp.blogspot.com/_A3OEmf5y_98/SULsKeXSiOI/AAAAAAAABfE/_AQTncp9Tx0/s400/unknwon+FOTD+008.jpg



i love the way you did your liner! it looks pretty! plus, smoke & diamonds is like the best eye shadow!!


----------



## tmc089

Very very pretty Jen!! I really like that for an everyday sexy look!


----------



## frostedcouture

Saw that on your blog JEn!  looks pretty. 

I wore revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner, melon pigment, ulta brown e/s, white nyc eyeliner, diorshow iconic mascara, love nectar lustreglass, peachykeen blush


----------



## lambiepie

Jen... your smokey eye looks soooo beautiful!!! 

I was going to post my FOTD but I never got around to it today! boooo. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## jc2239

thank you *angelisa, tricia, frosty, *and* denise!  *i love simple looks like this--they take all of two seconds and i can be out the door in a jiffy.  plus they give me time to photogrpah my look


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> ^^ thanks claire!   totally random but remember back in the day when it was pretty much just the two of us posting in this thread?


I was actually just thinking about that yesterday!


----------



## claireZk

I would post something (as I FINALLY found my usb cable), however I'm sort of looking like Rudolph right now... Baaaaad cold, redddddd nose LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> I would post something (as I FINALLY found my usb cable), however I'm sort of looking like Rudolph right now... Baaaaad cold, redddddd nose LOL!


 
oh no, claire...hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## claireZk

Pursegrrl said:


> oh no, claire...hope you feel better soon!!


Thanks, PG! 

Honestly, it's been nice to have some time off to sleep and surf tpf!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> Thanks, PG!
> 
> Honestly, it's been nice to have some time off to sleep and surf tpf!


 
I hear ya...so fun chillin out here....

OK, going to a party tonight so I am going to do a smokey eye FOTD but I'm not sure yet.  Just the basic foundation/powder/mascara/lip gloss while I go get my roots done and then...we'll see what happens!


----------



## angellisa

handwritten e/s
grain e/s
corduroy  e/s
fluid line in dipdown
dazzle lash mascara in black
mineralize skinfinish highlighter
urban decay liner in bourbon in waterline


----------



## jenny70

PG,  can't wait to hear what you will be doing!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> PG, can't wait to hear what you will be doing!!


 
aww shucks, jenny!

OK I'm ready to step out with my hair did and makeup ready:

Clarins Instant Smooth primer 
MUFE Liquid Lift Foundation, entire face and eyelids
MUFE High Def powder dusted on the eyelids and t-zone with the MUFE Kabuki brush
MAC Mineralize blush, Love Thing (thank you, queenofda702!!)
MAC brow set in Beguile (nice taupe shade)
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow (another RAOk gift from da queen - loves!)
MAC vanilla e/s, inner corners
Stila Original Smokey eye quad....I use the two medium taupey shades, lighter on the outer mid lid and the deeper in the crease
MAC e/s in Fig 1, in the crease with the 222 brush
MAC e/s in Black Tied, just dabbed on outermost outer V
Urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night

and a little spritz of Missoni Acqua perfume and I'm all set!


----------



## jenny70

^^Ooooh, I bet your eyes look amazing!!!


----------



## tmc089

Another wing attempt...still doesn't look right to me.


----------



## jenny70

^^Wow!  Very pretty!


----------



## frostedcouture

What gold is that Tricia?  I love it. 


My face of the day~~
monistat primer 
mac moisture cover concealer 
nyx pinky blush
clinique liquid eyeliner 
nyx cream cheese 
mac honey lust 
mac woodwinked
max factor volume couture
kiehl's lip balm


----------



## shoegal27

tmc089 said:


> Another wing attempt...still doesn't look right to me.


 
super gorgeous beautiful.. love it so much.. the only thing is that would have to be a Saturday night dancing thing for me, (which doesn't happen to often).. could never wear this to teach.. heheee.. but it is very beautiful.. great job!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Haha definitely, I wouldn't wear this out unless I've had a few drinks, lmao!!

Grace it's the HiP Flamboyant Duo, I actually used both colors together this time lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Haha definitely, I wouldn't wear this out unless I've had a few drinks, lmao!!
> 
> Grace it's the HiP Flamboyant Duo, I actually used both colors together this time lol.


 
I love it, T!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Went out with my family for my birthday last night.  I wish I had taken a pic of this, but I was too tired when I got home.  

Face: 
Smashbox primer
Clinique Almost Powder SPF 15
Ulta Concealer
Bourjois blush in Lilas D'or
Smashbox Fusion Softlights in Dusk

Lips:  
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite

Eyes (the real focus of this look):
MAC Smoke & Diamonds on the lid
MAC Suite Array Duo Smoke & Ash-I used the shimmery black shade in my crease and the silver shade to highlight my brow bone
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline-I winged out my liner for a retro look.  I also lined my waterlines
MAC Plush Lash in Plushblack

Nails:  
Chanel Gold Fiction

Basically, I ended up with a sort of retro smoky look with shimmery lips.  It was perfect, because I was wearing a 60's style mini dress with black tights and tall boots and my big, bold, lucite Inclusion jewelry from LV.  LOL...I was a full-on 60's sex kitten last night!


----------



## Veelyn

Haha, thanks PG!

Jen- That smokey eye looks sexy!

Kiera- Love those colors together!

Angelisa- I definitely want to try that Dazzle Lash. Pretty colors!


----------



## Veelyn

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Vee, if you want to dip your toes into MAC brushes, you could try one of the holiday brush sets that are out now. While the holiday brushes aren't handmade like the individual ones, the quality is still awesome. I got the set of 5 eye brushes and I absolutely love them. These are my first MAC brushes too. They came with a cool red barrel cosmetic bag and a smaller pouch which I am using in my purse. The set came with a 209, 212, 217, 252, and 275. It's a good way to get a bunch of good brushes without spending going broke. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/templat...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY31054&PRODUCT_ID=PROD14153


 
I got these brushes this weekend! They were 25% off, then I got another 10% off. I'm so glad I got them, thanks for the recommendation! I can't wait to use them.


----------



## ChristyR143

That's gorgeous, Tricia!!


----------



## shoegal27

Today I did a simple look, I put Honeylust (dug that one out) all over the lid, then put some Embark on the outter C (I rarely do a V), Vanilla on brow, lined eye with black eyeliner.. mascara.. Viva Glam V on lips.. done!


----------



## angellisa

Veelyn said:


> Haha, thanks PG!
> 
> Jen- That smokey eye looks sexy!
> 
> Kiera- Love those colors together!
> 
> Angelisa- I definitely want to try that Dazzle Lash. Pretty colors!



thanks Vee!


----------



## angellisa

shoegal27 said:


> Today I did a simple look, I put Honeylust (dug that one out) all over the lid, then put some Embark on the outter C (I rarely do a V), Vanilla on brow, lined eye with black eyeliner.. mascara.. Viva Glam V on lips.. done!



pretty colors! i love honeylust, but i am all out.  i'll have to get a new one soon!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty basic today:  I'm obsessed with primers lately and tried a sample of Sephora's own primer under my usual MUFE foundation.

I didn't care for the primer as much...it dried pretty quickly (a la Smashbox) but my foundation didn't "glide" on as smoothly as with other primers.  The coverage looks good, but it kinda 'dragged' on in the process if that makes sense.

Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara
Bourjois 3D effect lipgloss, shade 35 (nice nude shade)


----------



## tmc089

Thanks all!!

Vee- ex BF just ordered those brushes for me, I can't wait to use them!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Veelyn said:


> I got these brushes this weekend! They were 25% off, then I got another 10% off. I'm so glad I got them, thanks for the recommendation! I can't wait to use them.



Glad to hear you decided to give them a try.  I think you'll enjoy them a lot.


----------



## shoegal27

angelisa360 said:


> pretty colors! i love honeylust, but i am all out.  i'll have to get a new one soon!


 

I love Honeylust also, but I find it so hard to stay put. It has such big chunks of glitter.  What I do is (and I think it ruined the shadow), I wet my brush in fix+ and then apply it.. but it still gets on the color that I put in my crease.. makes that color look glittery.  The color of it is gorgeous though.


----------



## frostedcouture

snow day for us and I'm only wearing Diorshow Iconic and moisturizer.  I started to get ready for church but we didn't even go anywhere!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Ugh I'm so jealous!! I've been DYING for a snow day. Well probably not now since it's finals week, maybe after break!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Ugh I'm so jealous!! I've been DYING for a snow day. Well probably not now since it's finals week, maybe after break!!


 
LOL, we haven't had a snow day/temps in the teens this time of year in over a decade!  It's gorgeous, so clear and crisp, just a beeyotch driving around as it's so hilly here.

It's not going to get above freezing in the Seattle area for a good 4-5 days...wow!!


----------



## frostedcouture

It's seriously so cold!!  PG I imagine you guys are having lots of wind right?  I went to get food today with my mom because we needed to stock up, and it was really bad :/  so chilly.  there's a lot of power outages around too.  

HOpefully we don't we have school.  the roads are going to be pretty icy and we're up on hills where we live.


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> It's seriously so cold!! PG I imagine you guys are having lots of wind right? I went to get food today with my mom because we needed to stock up, and it was really bad :/ so chilly. there's a lot of power outages around too.
> 
> HOpefully we don't we have school. the roads are going to be pretty icy and we're up on hills where we live.


 
Yeah baby it's cold!  HOpefully you guys got around alright to get to the stores and all.  Around where I am it's 2" snow and up the hill about 6" but thankfully power is on.  

I bet school is going to be delayed/canceled in most areas around here, HTH.  

Even though it's going to be below freezing the rest of the week, I think we'll be mostly OK as it will stay dry.  meaning, the sun will come out every day and melt/dry up the ice on the roads and no more snow will fall.  At least until this weekend, LOL.

Meanwhile, more time to play with FOTD, right?


XXXOO (chilly) PG


----------



## frostedcouture

My school is closed tomorrow. Yes!  I love snow days )


----------



## Veelyn

Its SO cold here! 12 degrees, and icing, but no snow. Horrible ice though! =\ Our power went off and on last night. Everyone be safe!


----------



## MissTiss

Not to rub it in, but it's 79 degrees here.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

ITS SNOWING HERE!!!! Girls, Im so excited lol! 

Im getting ready to hop in the shower, so I'll be back to post my FOTD for today. I'll finally have time to do some shadow!


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's 79 degrees here.


 
SKANK! LOL jk! You know I love you!   Where is that at? I'm coming to visit!


----------



## elizat

Veelyn said:


> Its SO cold here! 12 degrees, and icing, but no snow. Horrible ice though! =\ Our power went off and on last night. Everyone be safe!



Ick. I hate weather like that. Driving in the ice- and black ice- is the worst. I'd rather tons of snow w/ plowed roads over icy conditions. I miss the cold weather a bit though...

For today:

Tarte Smooth Operator
EM Fair Powder
EM Back to School Blush
EM Wildflowers on eyes
CG Lash Blast
Clinique Sugarplump gloss


----------



## cherll

MissTiss said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's 79 degrees here.


 
I am SO jealous!! It is 2 degrees here right now. You know I am inside sitting in my pj's and bathrobe all bundled up.


----------



## Veelyn

^ What I will be doing when I get home.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ok so, I went to do my makeup....then the power went out! So, no FOTD for me. Poo.


----------



## lambiepie

I wish the sun was out here. They say it's alway's sunny in california... not today! It rained alllll night long. It's so cold too! Maybe i'm just not used to it... idk.

I _was_ going to put makeup on today but i'm so not feeling it now. I think i'm getting a cold. I have been sneezing since I woke up. >=[


----------



## claireZk

MissTiss said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's 79 degrees here.


It was in the 60's here today.  A week ago it was freeeeezing cold 

Today I used:
Sana Pore Putty clear base
CG Clean foundation
MAC Mineralize skinfinish natural
MAC Fix+
MAC mineralize blush in Merrily 
MAC mineralize e/s duo in Love Connection
Ulta Kohl e/l in Bronze
Diorshow
Chapstick

... my skin is peeling under my nose (from being all runny and chapped).  It's soooo nasty!


----------



## frostedcouture

Veelyn said:


> SKANK! LOL jk! You know I love you!   Where is that at? I'm coming to visit!



Lol I second that!  xD 
It's freezing o_o  I spent the whole day at my friend's house and I have absolutely no makeup on.  >.<  
we're looking at another week of stormy weather and more snow.  yay freezing temps!


----------



## Veelyn

Aw Clairebear, hope you feel better.

Yep.. still cold here. 10d and FREEZING. The roads are horrible.


----------



## Corrinne

we havent had any power since last Friday  Thank goodness for the generator!!
My FOTD is:

La Mer Eye Concentrate
Avalon Organics Vitamin C Serum
Chanel tinted moisturizer in Sunlit
Bobbi Brown Corrector and Amazing Concealer under eyes
La Mer loose power to set
Revlon Colorstay liner in Black/Brown
Chanel Exceptional mascara
and a Lancome sheer Peach blush that I forgot the exact name of


----------



## illinirdhd

Our neighbors built a snowman yesterday, and it was still standing this morning! A snowman in Las Vegas!

Today I'm wearing:

Monistat/Chanel Mat Lumiere/MAC Strobe Liquid combo (1/3 each, mixed together)
Bobbi Brown Corrector and Concealer, set with BE Mineral Veil
Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe

Painterly paint pot
MAC Smoke & Ash duo (gray on the inner half of my lids, black in the outer V, crease)
Phloof! under my brow and in the inner corners
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black

Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder
NARS Orgasm
La Mer Powder in Translucent
MAC Fix + to set everything

Blankety l/s with Oversexed l/g


----------



## Veelyn

What do those abbreviations mean? e/g, l/s, l/g?


----------



## Corrinne

Veelyn said:


> What do those abbreviations mean? e/g, l/s, l/g?


Not sure about e/g, but i _think_ l/s = LipStick, and l/g = Lip Gloss


----------



## frostedcouture

i don't know what e/g is either. 
but e/l is eyeliner
e/s is eyeshadow


----------



## frostedcouture

played with my makeup few minutes ago.

mac nanogold e/s, melon pigment, spiced chocolate e/s 
NYC brown eyeliner 
NYX cream cheese e/s 
Nars Napoli l/s 
I was already wearing Diorshow Iconic.


----------



## tmc089

Here's yesterday:


----------



## jenny70

^^Tricia, you do such a nice job!


----------



## ChristyR143

Tricia, that's lovely!! What did you use?


----------



## tmc089

Hmm lemme think (don't feel like walking 10 feet to my train case, lol) Lid is a Bare Minerals color, kindof a light apricot. Crease is a deep shimmery brown from the HiP Duo line, and brow bone is All That Glitters by MAC. I'll give specifics tomorrow morning (hopefully we have a snow dayyyy!! all you snow dayers *AHEM GRACE* send your snowy vibes to me!!!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Our neighbors built a snowman yesterday, and it was still standing this morning! A snowman in Las Vegas!
> 
> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> Monistat/Chanel Mat Lumiere/MAC Strobe Liquid combo (1/3 each, mixed together)
> Bobbi Brown Corrector and Concealer, set with BE Mineral Veil
> Smashbox Brow Tech in Taupe
> 
> Painterly paint pot
> MAC Smoke & Ash duo (gray on the inner half of my lids, black in the outer V, crease)
> Phloof! under my brow and in the inner corners
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Zoom Lash in Black
> 
> Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder
> NARS Orgasm
> La Mer Powder in Translucent
> MAC Fix + to set everything
> 
> *Blankety l/s with Oversexed l/g*


 
Hey, Vegas snowbunny!!  Glad you're still rockin that awesome blankety + oversexed lip combo. Hmm...sounds like a snuggly snowday idea come to think of it .


----------



## frostedcouture

Sending snow vibes over your way Tricia!!  
Dad just watched the news and reported to me that we're getting snow very early in the morning and all throughout the day. no school thursday for sure.  HECK YES. 
my dad is so lazy.  he texted me from downstairs.  in the family room right next to the back staircase.  fatty. O_O  

hehe okay.  sorry.  had to share that.  xD


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^texting from downstairs....too funny, Frosty!

Bring on da SNOW!!  I'm ready for a snow day too...


----------



## frostedcouture

i am too lazy to walk up the stairs sometimes too so i understand i guess  
freezing rain is expected.  o_o  hopefully there won't be any major accidents.  :/


----------



## tmc089

frostedcouture said:


> Sending snow vibes over your way Tricia!!
> Dad just watched the news and reported to me that we're getting snow very early in the morning and all throughout the day. no school thursday for sure.  HECK YES.
> my dad is so lazy.  he texted me from downstairs.  in the family room right next to the back staircase.  fatty. O_O
> 
> hehe okay.  sorry.  had to share that.  xD



LMAO. My mom will IM me on AIM from literally 10 feet away. Adults these days


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL!  See, my mom hates it when I'm texting and stuff while she's driving me somewhere because she likes to chat with me.  when we go out together i have to hide my texting which is hard because the iphone doesn't have KEYS so i can't text w/o looking like on my old phones.  but she always checks the internet so i just go ahead and text then.  
there ARE loopholes.  ^__^

Do you have snow or anything?  We're stuck at home again   It's going to be really bad for the rest of the week.  they say "ice storms" will be hitting us soon.  eek

btw, i did get ready for school. because at first the district said we would only have 3 hours of school so we'd have to go anyway.  THEN they announced it's canceled. 

i have honey lust, woodwinked type color from Ulta, nanogold e/s 
Revlon Colorstay pencil eyeliner in blackest black
Max Factor volume couture
gold deposit msf

and that's how far i got on my face.


----------



## Veelyn

Tricia- Those colors are so pretty!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study paint pot
Bold & Brazen on inner half of my lids
Glamour Check! in outer V, crease
Phloof! under my brow
Dipdown Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black

Marque l/s from the Monogram collection.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Here's yesterday:



I love that! Very neutral, Im gonna have to try it.


----------



## jc2239

great looks everyone!  i've been going makeup-less for the past day or two to give my face a break .


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bare escentuals foundation, Clinique bronzer, naked lunch & shale e/s, loreal beauty tubes mascara, and pinkkarat lustreglass.  I forgot, mufe eyeliner.


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing MAC Danger Zone Trio!

Artifact Paint Pot from crease to lashline
Bare Study Paint Pot from cease to brow
Red from Danger Zone on top of Artifact
Black from Danger Zone smoked in the crease and outer V
Phloof! under my brow and in inner corners
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black

Love this eye with a black cashmere sweater!  Perfect for a Las Vegas snow day!


----------



## jc2239

^^sounds like the perfect sexy look to offset the simplicity of a black cashmere sweater.  nothing again for me today!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing MAC Danger Zone Trio!
> 
> Artifact Paint Pot from crease to lashline
> Bare Study Paint Pot from cease to brow
> Red from Danger Zone on top of Artifact
> Black from Danger Zone smoked in the crease and outer V
> Phloof! under my brow and in inner corners
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Zoom Lash in Black
> 
> Love this eye with a black cashmere sweater!  Perfect for a Las Vegas snow day!



Sounds great!



I have a question for all you paint pot wearers...do you use a brush to apply it? I've been using my pinky finger and I think its applying too thick.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i use my ring finger.  i've tried applying it using a concealer brush but just feel like it does more tugging at my eyelids than my finger does, so the finger it is.  i do use a brush for photos though--it just looks nicer than sticking your finger in your eye


----------



## tmc089

^^ I know alot of people use their finger to apply it to their own eyelids. It helps make it warmer so it blends better.


----------



## illinirdhd

I use my 249 (or 252) brush to apply paint pots.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks girls! 
I guess I'll just try not to be so heavy handed next time!


----------



## frostedcouture

No makeup!   Snow dayyyy


----------



## bnjj

- Avon Magix Primer
- Avon Mineral Foundation
- Nars Orgasm Blush
- Stila Kitten Silk Eye Wash
- brown eyeliner (can't recall which brand)
- LashBlast very black mascara
- Stila Kitten l/g


----------



## MissTiss

Naked face today. No Zits - BONUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I apply my paint pots with my ring finger one go around the pot for each eye. I tried applying it with a 249 brush but it wasn't working out.


----------



## Sternchen

I apply with my pointer finger.  I'm not very good with my ring finger


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Painterly Paint Pot
Mylar all over my lid
Expensive Pink on the inner half
Tempting on the outer half/outer V
Phloof! under my brow
Dipdown Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black


----------



## tmc089

Me today:







None of the pics came out that good...but I used the CoverGirl Crystal Waters 4 color pallete. The colors are really really pretty...there's 2 blues, one is really deep, one is medium,a  light green, and a white. I have to keep playing with it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Love it, T!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

that's so pretty Tricia!


----------



## angellisa

tricia, what mascara do you use? your eyes look so pretty!


----------



## tmc089

Diorshow Iconic  Thank you all!


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Diorshow Iconic  Thank you all!



It's a pretty great mascara!  Max Factor volume couture is still my favorite though.  It was my first waterproof mascara.   

If it stops snowing I can go to my friend's party.  I want to do a frosty white/blue look.  I saw xteener do a video and it looks so pretty.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Snow bunny PG here!

MAC:
Bare Study Paint pot
Metal-X shadow in Gilded Ash (this is kind of a creamy version of the much-coveted Smoke & Diamonds e/s...goes on great with the 217 brush!)
Liquid Liner, boot black, upper lids only
Plushlash mascara

[this is my first time truly road testing the Metal-x shadow, which a lot of people have said creases too much...I'll let ya know what happens!]

Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines.

Mineralize Blush (MAC) in Gentle

Nars Lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

We've got a big storm coming in tonight (!!)...I was going to fly out of town this weekend to visit one of my brothers but that ended up being a no-go; he and his family aren't far from here but their weather is even worse!


----------



## frostedcouture

We are officially going to be snowed in for the next 2 days.  o_o 
my friend's party is canceled and shopping plans for tomorrow are postponed until tuesday.  church is canceled as well.  Everyone stay warm and safe!  

Smoke and diamonds i pretty! i love that color.


----------



## angellisa

frosted, im so jealous of your snow! stay warm!


----------



## frostedcouture

thanks angelisa


----------



## socaltrojan

tmc089 said:


> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the pics came out that good...but I used the CoverGirl Crystal Waters 4 color pallete. The colors are really really pretty...there's 2 blues, one is really deep, one is medium,a  light green, and a white. I have to keep playing with it.



Tricia you look so pretty!  What lip gloss are you wearing?  It's such a great color on you!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Ateefa!! My lips are wicked chappy and nasty lately lol. I need to exfoliate badddd, but I put on Vasline to soften a little then I think just that new shimmery stuff that Chapstick came out with. It smells sooo good, like berries!!

Quick question...has anyone tried Imju Fiberwig mascara? My co worker uses it and her lashes literally make me sick they're so effing long. I'm thinking about ordering it, anyone have experience with it?


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah I have. It gives great length but does absolutely nothing for volume.


----------



## angellisa

I used:

painterly paint pot
solar white
smoke and diamonds
mont black
atctic grey
apres-ski

penultimate eyeliner in rapid back
ud zero in waterline
dior show iconic (mine is getting REALLY dry, so I put a coat of dazzle lash on top)
Clarins instant smooth foundation
mineralize skin finish duo
blush in warm soul 

ok, i thought my eyes would turn out with a gray look, but it ended up looking like smokey green. I don't get it. I can never get grays to work for me, but I love them sooo much. Maybe because I used solar white, which is goldish, mixed with a black it turned greenish? When I use a white/silvery frost color mixed with black, it turns bluish on my eyes, not smokey gray. So annoying! I probably just need to learn to blend better.

*please excuse my messy hair! i also didn't have any lip gloss on when i took the pic, so i look dead.


----------



## frostedcouture

that's gorgeous!

i love solar white.  i use it a lot


----------



## angellisa

thanks frosted!  i love solar white too-- i don't use it often enough, mostly because i forget i even have it! lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

angelisa360 said:


> thanks frosted!  i love solar white too-- i don't use it often enough, mostly because i forget i even have it! lol


 
Oh, solar white was from Cool Heat, right?  LOVE that look, a!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

angelisa360 said:


> I used:
> 
> painterly paint pot
> solar white
> smoke and diamonds
> mont black
> atctic grey
> apres-ski
> 
> penultimate eyeliner in rapid back
> ud zero in waterline
> dior show iconic (mine is getting REALLY dry, so I put a coat of dazzle lash on top)
> Clarins instant smooth foundation
> mineralize skin finish duo
> blush in warm soul
> 
> ok, i thought my eyes would turn out with a gray look, but it ended up looking like smokey green. I don't get it. I can never get grays to work for me, but I love them sooo much. Maybe because I used solar white, which is goldish, mixed with a black it turned greenish? When I use a white/silvery frost color mixed with black, it turns bluish on my eyes, not smokey gray. So annoying! I probably just need to learn to blend better.
> 
> *please excuse my messy hair! i also didn't have any lip gloss on when i took the pic, so i look dead.



Beautiful! 

Im still practicing with darker colors....ush:


----------



## claireZk

Wow- you have GORGEOUS eyes Angelisa!!!


----------



## angellisa

aww, thanks for all of the complements everyone!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and High Def powder
Bare Study Paint pot (MAC)
Stila Original Smokey eye shadow quad...two taupey shades on mid lid / outer v and crease
MAC Vanilla e/s, inner corners to brighten it up

Love Thing mineralize blush
MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara, upper lashes only

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

Depending on how bad the snow and roads get, I might have a date tonight, tee hee.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Pursegrrl said:


> MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and High Def powder
> Bare Study Paint pot (MAC)
> Stila Original Smokey eye shadow quad...two taupey shades on mid lid / outer v and crease
> MAC Vanilla e/s, inner corners to brighten it up
> 
> Love Thing mineralize blush
> MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
> Diorshow Iconic mascara, upper lashes only
> 
> NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
> MAC lipglass in MajorMinor
> *
> Depending on how bad the snow and roads get, I might have a date tonight, tee hee.*



WoooHooooo go PG, its ya birthday


----------



## frostedcouture

Yay PG!!  )  

I am hoping for the roads to clear up so I can go shopping!  We have a very sad gathering of a few presents under the tree because we haven't been able to leave the house.  Poo!


----------



## jc2239

angelisa360 said:


> I used:
> 
> painterly paint pot
> solar white
> smoke and diamonds
> mont black
> atctic grey
> apres-ski
> 
> penultimate eyeliner in rapid back
> ud zero in waterline
> dior show iconic (mine is getting REALLY dry, so I put a coat of dazzle lash on top)
> Clarins instant smooth foundation
> mineralize skin finish duo
> blush in warm soul
> 
> ok, i thought my eyes would turn out with a gray look, but it ended up looking like smokey green. I don't get it. I can never get grays to work for me, but I love them sooo much. Maybe because I used solar white, which is goldish, mixed with a black it turned greenish? When I use a white/silvery frost color mixed with black, it turns bluish on my eyes, not smokey gray. So annoying! I probably just need to learn to blend better.
> 
> *please excuse my messy hair! i also didn't have any lip gloss on when i took the pic, so i look dead.



OMG at those lashes!!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ I second that OMG!


----------



## angellisa

thanks jc and armcandy! 

just did my eyes for fun. it is a super-glittery look, but not with dark/dramatic colors. 

mac mineral e/s in love connection
dazzle lash
lancome virtuose black carat mascara in copper carat (over the dazzle lash for a glitter effect)
penultimate liner in rapid black
urban decay heavy metal glitter eye liner in midnight cowboy (over the black liner)

*for those of you curious about the lancome mascara-- it is basically clear with glitter in it-- don't get it. it makes your lashes clump, which is why my fotd isn't too good today.


----------



## frostedcouture

beautiful!


----------



## tmc089

That color is so pretty A!!


----------



## lambiepie

This is what I did yesterday. I just recently started _really_ wearing makeup again. I had taken a break. It must have been a long one too cuz when I saw my mom she said "there's my daughter". Lol. Like I had been missing or something. I see her every other day!

Anywho... i'm wearing

fishnet e/s by urban decay
pandamonium e/s from mac
bright white from scandalous cosmetics
blactrack fluidline from mac
and max factor couture mascara in rich black.
Oh yeah and some glitter liner in the inner corner by too faced.

















Excuse the tired look in my eye. haha. It had been a loooong day. These were taken right before mimis.


----------



## frostedcouture

that is so pretty!!!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thank you


----------



## angellisa

lambiepie-- pretty look. that's so cute what your mom said 

frosted & tmc-- thank you


----------



## tmc089

Lambie: looks sooo good! Very well blended


----------



## lambiepie

Thank's angelisa and tmc!

Thank's for the blending compliment tmc! That was the one thing I thought I would never get right back in the day when I first started doing makeup. Visualizing it I thought "I can never do that"!! lol.


----------



## Sternchen

Lambie:  That's a beautiful look!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> This is what I did yesterday. I just recently started _really_ wearing makeup again. I had taken a break. It must have been a long one too cuz when I saw my mom she said "there's my daughter". Lol. Like I had been missing or something. I see her every other day!
> 
> Anywho... i'm wearing
> 
> fishnet e/s by urban decay
> pandamonium e/s from mac
> bright white from scandalous cosmetics
> blactrack fluidline from mac
> and max factor couture mascara in rich black.
> Oh yeah and some glitter liner in the inner corner by too faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the tired look in my eye. haha. It had been a loooong day. These were taken right before mimis.


 
This is gorgeous! Love the colors! I love the shape of your brows as well. I have this weird obsession with eyebrows. I just think a good shape completes your look! Lolz.


----------



## Veelyn

Angelisa- Love that copper/gold!


----------



## Veelyn

PG- Did you go on your date?!


----------



## tmc089

lambiepie said:


> Thank's angelisa and tmc!
> 
> Thank's for the blending compliment tmc! That was the one thing I thought I would never get right back in the day when I first started doing makeup. Visualizing it I thought "I can never do that"!! lol.



You did a really great job!! You can tell that there's different colors but you can't see where they start or end which is like...the big key for blending. Again, excellent job!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> PG- Did you go on your date?!


 
Yes ma'am!!


----------



## Veelyn

Spill!


----------



## frostedcouture

awww PG I hope it went well!


----------



## tmc089

Yesss Auntie do tell us everything!!!


I'm sitting here with a full face minus eyes because I'm waiting on my Fluff brush and Eyeshadow from the UPS man!! I got the Mineralize Duo in Brightside/ Gallery gal. Usually olivey greens like that make my brown eyes alot deeper color wise. It says it left a town about 15 minutes away from me at like 945 this morning (it's almost 2!!) C'MON UPS MANNNN!!


----------



## tmc089

Of course after waiting all day....I decide to do my eye makeup because I have a doc's appt soon, literally RIGHT as I finish I hear the UPS truck come up, growl!!! FOTD pics and swatch coming later!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Things always happen like that for me lol


----------



## MissTiss

What the eff? What date?  I guess I've missed this thread. Damn. 

Lambie, your make up looks GORGEOUS! Must know what you are using to line your eyes. What brush for the fluidline?


----------



## MissTiss

Angelisa and Kiera, you both look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you everyone! 

Veelyn.. I totally agree with you about brows! If they aren't right, it throws your whole eye off! I'm not happy with mine right now but, meh, what am I gonna do... I need to find my lil scissors.


----------



## lambiepie

Thank's miss tiss 

I'm using the 212 brush. It's a flat brush and I actually like it better than the slanted ones. I also bought the.... 266...?? I believe. I will be returning that one.


----------



## lambiepie

Ok .... so who went on a date??? Being nosy, I want to know tooooo ... lol.


----------



## tmc089

^^ That would be PG! We're all awaiting the deets from her hehe


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> ^^ That would be PG! We're all awaiting the deets from her hehe


 
Telecommuting day #4...this is getting old, but I FINALLY got to try the eye look inspired by *illi:*

MAC:
Moss Scape paint pot, mid to outer halves of lids
Painterly on the inner corners
Club e/s over the moss scape...wow I love this!!  Thanks, illi!
bootblack liquid liner, upper lashline
Zoomlash mascara

Love Thing mineralize blush

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC plushglass in Oversexed (LOVE this combo!!)

ummm...and OK yes I went on a date (see my FOTD post from 12/21, not this one).    We had a blast...solstice walk in a park on a lake near my house...the snow was falling like crazy.  It was awesome.  Then, we got dinner and coffee and he took me home.  The End.


----------



## angellisa

misstiss- thank you 

here is what I have on for today:

mac painterly paint pot
mac botanical e/s
mac moth brown e/s
mac grain e/s
mac penultimate liquid liner (love this so much)
dior show iconic mascara
mac orpheus liner in waterline


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> This is what I did yesterday. I just recently started _really_ wearing makeup again. I had taken a break. It must have been a long one too cuz when I saw my mom she said "there's my daughter". Lol. Like I had been missing or something. I see her every other day!
> 
> Anywho... i'm wearing
> 
> fishnet e/s by urban decay
> pandamonium e/s from mac
> bright white from scandalous cosmetics
> blactrack fluidline from mac
> and max factor couture mascara in rich black.
> Oh yeah and some glitter liner in the inner corner by too faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the tired look in my eye. haha. It had been a loooong day. These were taken right before mimis.



OMG lambie i had no idea you were so talented!  and gorgeous and sweet


----------



## lambiepie

...why, thank you jen! **heehee** This used to be my living...

No makeup today. At all! Tomorrow for sure. For we are going to finish shopping... like maniacs! lol.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i would've been happy to have you do my makeup anyday!  it seems the harder i try the worse i look .

OMG shopping on christmas eve?  stay safe and don't get trampled by the mad christmas-shopping crowds!


----------



## frostedcouture

omg you look gorgeous angelisa.  Your eyes are a really pretty green!


----------



## angellisa

aww, thank you frosted


----------



## lambiepie

Jen, what are you talking about!!!?? Your makeup alway's look's fab!! Don't ever doubt yourself. Makeup should be fun. Play around with it. I alway's love the way your makeup look's!

I will try to be safe, thank's! haha. I only have a few thing's to get and I have a destination so I'm good to go. Beware to those angry shoppers who get in _my_ way! lol.


----------



## lambiepie

Angelisa, your eye's alway's look stunning!


----------



## MissTiss

lambiepie said:


> Thank's miss tiss
> 
> I'm using the 212 brush. It's a flat brush and I actually like it better than the slanted ones. I also bought the.... 266...?? I believe. I will be returning that one.


 

Right on, I have that brush.  I use it to apply eyeshadow as liner. Don't know if I've ever tried a fluidline with it. Hmmmm.    Will have to give it a whirl. 

Your date sounded like fun, PG! Shoot, if I had a date, I wouldn't know how to act. LOL.


----------



## tmc089

Lots of pics today!!

I did a greenish look SaturdayI believe:










Then my mom was going to a Christmas party, so I got to practice on my first face!!! I think I should've made her lid darker to match the crease better, but of course she looks beautiful:





 Aren't you jealous of her eyes???
Victim and artist:





And then yesterday I did a smokey-ish eye:


----------



## jenny70

^^Very pretty, both of you!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia you look fabulous as well as your mom!


----------



## MissTiss

Aw, Kiera, love your look and your mom is so pretty. You did a great job.


----------



## tmc089

Aww thanks everyone that means alot. It was literally my first face excluding mine so I was really nervous. But I learned alot and she was happy in the end


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Nice job on you and your Mom, T!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Christmas Eve FOTD (telecommute Day #5 - gah!!)

I decided to dust off my Spiced Chocolate quad...poor lil thing's been neglected!

Painterly paint pot
Spiced Chocolate quad...brash on the lid, sweet chestnut feathered around the upper edges, and the Spiced chocolate color smoked over the entire lid very lightly with the MAC 224 brush.

Hmm! Now I remember I need to use bare study under this quad and not painterly...the colors are a little intense and look better on me over a shimmery base.  Sooo...I lightly dusted some Naked pigment, concentrating on the inner half of the eye, to tone it down.

Urban decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC eye pencil in Smolder, lower lashline
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara, upper lashes

Mineralize blush in Warm Soul

ETA:  I JUST got my Fix+ spray delivered - woot!  Sprayed a little on my MAC 187 brush and dabbed it on over my foundation for a nice glow...


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> Jen, what are you talking about!!!?? Your makeup alway's look's fab!! Don't ever doubt yourself. Makeup should be fun. Play around with it. I alway's love the way your makeup look's!
> 
> I will try to be safe, thank's! haha. I only have a few thing's to get and I have a destination so I'm good to go. Beware to those angry shoppers who get in _my_ way! lol.



awww thanks so much lambie you're seriously too sweet!  thanks again for being such a great buddy and merry christmas!

*pg* love the sound of your x-mas eve look!  spiced chocolate seems like a fitting name for a holiday FOTD.  i need to post mine!


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine today!! Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it, and happy holidays to everyone!! Have a great and safe day 






ETA: Totally forgot...I filled in my brows for the first time ever todayy! Constructive criticism is welcome and appreciated!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Merry Christmas!
Christmas Eve and Today, I am wearing"
All by MAC
Silver ring, Trax, Wedge and Sketch.. my favorites on the lid
Vanilla on the brow
fluid line and mascara..
Viva glam  V on lips


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ gorgeous, shoegal!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## barbie_slayer

lambiepie said:


> This is what I did yesterday. I just recently started _really_ wearing makeup again. I had taken a break. It must have been a long one too cuz when I saw my mom she said "there's my daughter". Lol. Like I had been missing or something. I see her every other day!
> 
> Anywho... i'm wearing
> 
> fishnet e/s by urban decay
> pandamonium e/s from mac
> bright white from scandalous cosmetics
> blactrack fluidline from mac
> and max factor couture mascara in rich black.
> Oh yeah and some glitter liner in the inner corner by too faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the tired look in my eye. haha. It had been a loooong day. These were taken right before mimis.


This look is stunning!  I just bought some purple shades to go with my MAC rave eyeliner.  If only I knew how to minic this look....well, maybe one day!


----------



## frostedcouture

tricia I love that little bit of bright white on the outer corner.  
Mom's friend is coming over and taking pictures of my family for this family letter we send out every year.  
I'm wearing Monistat primer, MAC moisturecover concealer, MAC msf in gold spilled, nars napoli l/s, vaseline under l/s, MAC pink split (pink half), all that glitters, woodwinked e/s, revlon colorstay liquid liner, max factor volume couture and dior iconic


----------



## Pursegrrl

Merry Christmas!!

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Crystal Avalanche e/s, inner corners
Arctic Grey e/s, all over the lid to tone down the C.A. too
Apres Ski e/s on the outer V and into the crease
Carbon e/s, very lightly on the crease with the 222 brush
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterline
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Mineralize blush in Love Thing
A little MAC cream colour base in Pearl, dabbed on cheekbone area
Fix + spray on the 187 brush, dabbed over foundation and blush to set

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

I gotta say I am VERY happy with the Chill mac e/s's I got...they are a taupe-ier grey than the silver ring/knight divine shades (which I also love) so this is really great variety and they go on very goof proof!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

<crickets chirping> LOL, OK I am back!

MAC:
Cash Flow paint pot
Print e/s on the lid and up the crease
Arctic Grey e/s dusted lightly on the inner corner
Say Yeah e/s with the 275 brush, feathering out the edge of the print and up the browbone.

Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterline
MAC Dazzle Lash mascara (hit or miss on me...today was a good day with it)

Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC lipglass in Snowgirl


----------



## frostedcouture

I left the house today!  LMAO finallyyyyy

I almost made it to the mac counter but all of a sudden I spied coach boxes (of shoes) being brought out!! O_O  so i pulled my mom over and i got me some shoes. wheee :]  No makeup for me though  

UD 24/7 in zero, Max factor volume couture mascara, all that glitters e/s, femme-fi e/s, NYC white eyeliner, blistex silk and shine chapstick, mac moisturecover, monistat primer, and last but not least >>NYX pinky blush<< which I haven't used in a while.


----------



## tmc089

OMG I love Blistex Silk and Shine!!! I literally go through tubes faster than ANYTHING else! And it tastes/smells amazzzzing


----------



## frostedcouture

I hate how it tastes!!  But it smells amazing and the packaging is really cool.  It's like a lipstick hehe.  I go through it super quick too!  I'm pretty sure I got it like 2-3 weeks ago and I'm almost out.  not as good as burt's bees original lip balm but it works.  and it doesn't make my lips feel like they're going to freeze off like the minty burt's does.  xD


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

This morning:
MAC Beautiful Iris, Lotusland, and Top Hat e/s, UD liquid liner in some purple shade (a sample from Sephora so unsure of the name), Diorshow Blackout, NARS Sin blush, MAC Star Nova lustreglass

Came home midday and changed the eyes to Too Faced George & Weezie e/s duo, MAC Feline liner, and Viva Glam VI on the lips


----------



## tmc089

Here's today:







I tried the EDM....wasn't really working for me  I felt like I wasn't getting any coverage at all...I tried different brushes/methods, spraying Fix + on brushes, etc. Just wasn't working with me, oh welllllll.

I put MAC Tempting e/s all over my lid and crease, then I used the MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal Mineralized e/s duo. I used the champagney color as a brow highlight then used the green as a liner underneath.


----------



## jenny70

^^As usual, very pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the EDM....wasn't really working for me  I felt like I wasn't getting any coverage at all...I tried different brushes/methods, spraying Fix + on brushes, etc. Just wasn't working with me, oh welllllll.
> 
> I put MAC Tempting e/s all over my lid and crease, then I used the MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal Mineralized e/s duo. I used the champagney color as a brow highlight then used the green as a liner underneath.


 
wow, stunning!!


----------



## lambiepie

tmc...you have the prettiest brown eye's!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Bare Study Paint pot
Gilded Ash e/s (from Metal Urge, creamy e/s) with the 217 brush
a little Smoke & Diamonds e/s to blend out the upper edges
Eye liner, Phone Number, upper and lower lashline
Lancome Hypnose mascara (whoops, buried deep, forgot I had it)!

Mineralize blush in Love Thing
Lipstick in Quiet, Please
Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite

I'm really trying to pay attention to foundation, powder, blush, working on the basics...I'm using a little of MAC's mineralize skin finish in Petticoat dabbed in the t-zone area, and some MAC cream colour base in Pear dabbed lightly on upper cheekbones.  AND, a little spray of Fix+ on the 187 brush and dabbed on lightly.  It takes time but it really gets my skin looking smoothed out!

XXXOO PG


----------



## shoegal27

UDPP
NYX milk all over lid
Vanilla Pigment all over lid
Sketch in crease
Wedge above the crease
Vanilla e/s in brow 
Black eyeliner
Mascara


----------



## jenny70

Ok, here was my FOTD and let me tell you, it FLOPPED!!!

Face:
Concealer (non MAC)
custom blend powder to set concealer( non MAC)
Mineralize skinfinish loose powder foundation in Light Medium
Emote blush to contour cheeks
Warm Soul Blush
Cream base in Pearl to highlight cheekbones
Fix + to soften powder look

*My face is not what looked bad, I can always get my skin to look nice.

Eyes:
I will never do this again, it looked horrible!!
Rubenesque paint pot
Woodwinked on lid
Espresso in crease (this is not a color for me!!! )
Vanilla to highlight
Blacktrack fluidline on upper lashes
Espresso bottom lashes
U/D 24/7 liner in zero on waterline
Defincils mascara in black on upper and lower lashes

Lips:
Mouthwatering lipglass

I think what made this look so icky on me is the Espresso.  When I bought it, the girl at the counter said the best brown they carried was Espresso.  WRONG!!!  My eyes are brown with gold flecks and this almost goes gray on me.  It's horrible!!!  And she said it would look amazing with Woodwinked on the lid.  Not so much!!!  

So it's back to the drawing board trying to find the perfect shade of brown!

Thanks for letting me vent out my FOTD!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> Ok, here was my FOTD and let me tell you, it FLOPPED!!!
> 
> Face:
> Concealer (non MAC)
> custom blend powder to set concealer( non MAC)
> Mineralize skinfinish loose powder foundation in Light Medium
> Emote blush to contour cheeks
> Warm Soul Blush
> Cream base in Pearl to highlight cheekbones
> Fix + to soften powder look
> 
> *My face is not what looked bad, I can always get my skin to look nice.
> 
> Eyes:
> I will never do this again, it looked horrible!!
> Rubenesque paint pot
> Woodwinked on lid
> Espresso in crease (this is not a color for me!!! )
> Vanilla to highlight
> Blacktrack fluidline on upper lashes
> Espresso bottom lashes
> U/D 24/7 liner in zero on waterline
> Defincils mascara in black on upper and lower lashes
> 
> Lips:
> Mouthwatering lipglass
> 
> I think what made this look so icky on me is the Espresso. When I bought it, the girl at the counter said the best brown they carried was Espresso. WRONG!!! My eyes are brown with gold flecks and this almost goes gray on me. It's horrible!!! And she said it would look amazing with Woodwinked on the lid. Not so much!!!
> 
> So it's back to the drawing board trying to find the perfect shade of brown!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent out my FOTD!!!


 
Awww Jenny, yeah sometimes my FOTD ends up being an F-up OTD, LOL.  Isn't it weird how some color combos are so great on some and just flop on others?  I was told and heard/read that Wedge and Omega and Copperplate were all great blending neutrals but on me they just sit there and make me look ill!

Your FOTD sounds gorgeous but if Espresso doesn't work on you, are you looking for something a little more cool or warm toned than that?  Print and Brun are both deep browns but not as true a brown as espresso...those might be too grey for you but just an idea.

For a warmer brown you could try Brown Down, Texture, Arena, Romp or Charcoal Brown (just looking at their website for the more warm browns).  

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Club e/s on the lids
Rose Blanc e/s on the inner corners
Smoke & Diamonds e/s in the outer v and blending out the Club upper edges
Warm Soul mineralize blush
Brow Set on eyebrows
Liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline

Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarimmed


----------



## ChristyR143

For warm browns I also like Swiss Chocolate (medium brown) and Embark (deep brown). They are both kind of a reddish brown, but look great with my coloring (which is medium olive with sort of light brownish hazel eyes). I also agree that Brown Down is a great all-around brown.


----------



## jenny70

Thanks PG!

I am probably looking for a warmer brown so I am going to check out the colors you suggested.  I am really interested in seeing Brown Down.



Pursegrrl said:


> Awww Jenny, yeah sometimes my FOTD ends up being an F-up OTD, LOL. Isn't it weird how some color combos are so great on some and just flop on others? I was told and heard/read that Wedge and Omega and Copperplate were all great blending neutrals but on me they just sit there and make me look ill!
> 
> Your FOTD sounds gorgeous but if Espresso doesn't work on you, are you looking for something a little more cool or warm toned than that? Print and Brun are both deep browns but not as true a brown as espresso...those might be too grey for you but just an idea.
> 
> For a warmer brown you could try Brown Down, Texture, Arena, Romp or Charcoal Brown (just looking at their website for the more warm browns).
> 
> XXXOO PG


----------



## jenny70

Thanks Christy for your suggestions!

I have also considered Swiss Chocolate, probably more for the name, it sounds so yummy!  Looking at the colors from various other lines that I have worn, the browns tend to be more red or gold toned.  This tends to be better for my skin coloring.  



ChristyR143 said:


> For warm browns I also like Swiss Chocolate (medium brown) and Embark (deep brown). They are both kind of a reddish brown, but look great with my coloring (which is medium olive with sort of light brownish hazel eyes). I also agree that Brown Down is a great all-around brown.


----------



## jc2239

a little late but here's my Christmas FOTD:











and my fabulous SO's christmas gift to me!


----------



## Angel1988

jc2239 said:


> a little late but here's my Christmas FOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my fabulous SO's christmas gift to me!



I  the colour of your paddington, congretulations. Do you know what it is called and what collection it is from? 

Your lashes look great too.


My make up of the day was fairly simple:

Armani designer creme foundation with SPF 20 in 2
Guerlain black loose kohl on water line (I didn't do the upper since I have a very fine permanent eye liner both one uper and lower lash line, so I don't always apply extra eye liner on the upper lash line).
Guerlain Le 2 mascara on one eye and on the other Diorshow Iconic (I wanted to compare ).
After my mascara was dry I curled my lashes with the Armani lash curler.


----------



## jc2239

Angel1988 said:


> I  the colour of your paddington, congretulations. Do you know what it is called and what collection it is from?
> 
> Your lashes look great too.



thanks *angel*!  it's the midnight metallic shade (it's a gorgeous deep metallic blue) and i think it was released this fall, but i don't know which collection it's from.  unfortunately i'm not really up on my paddies, but i LOVE this one!


----------



## Angel1988

jc2239 said:


> thanks *angel*!  it's the midnight metallic shade (it's a gorgeous deep metallic blue) and i think it was released this fall, but i don't know which collection it's from.  unfortunately i'm not really up on my paddies, but i LOVE this one!



I love the metallic shades of the paddingtons. I got one in metallica taupe. Well, I'm not up to date on the paddies either actually. They're just so scarse and difficult to find in Belgium... But that bluish black metallic is one the most beautiful colors I've seen them in.


----------



## jc2239

Angel1988 said:


> I love the metallic shades of the paddingtons. I got one in metallica taupe. Well, I'm not up to date on the paddies either actually. They're just so scarse and difficult to find in Belgium... But that bluish black metallic is one the most beautiful colors I've seen them in.



awww thank you *angel*!  the dark metallic blue was love at first sight for me-i can't stop staring at the gorgeous shade of the leather!  i'm just hoping she's not too fragile and can live up to all the wear & tear she'll have to put up with having a clumsy owner like me lol. 



i'm off to do my makeup for today so hopefully i'll have something to post by tonight!  although i'm not doing much of anything today so it'll probably be a simple FOTD.


----------



## frostedcouture

Pretty look Jen   Your Chloe is very nice too.  I've always wanted to play with the locks on those.  hehe.


----------



## jc2239

thanks frosty!  i've always secretly wanted to play with the locks too--and now i can!  one of the first things i did when i got the bag was open and close the lock .


----------



## mm16

Girls! I got my first set of mac stuff...will be posting my first mac fotd tomorrow!!


----------



## claireZk

OMG congrats on the paddy, Jen!


----------



## addicted2chanel

I took this pic today for fun, but more for my photography class that I was on my way to this morning. Sorry its a little big  :shame:
I'm wearing bare minerals foundation, bisque, warmth, and mineral veil. I'm also wearing the new Loreal purple holiday quad, and CG mascara.


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> OMG congrats on the paddy, Jen!



thanks *claire*!  i still can't believe he got it for me! 


cool photo *addicted2chanel*!  love the lighting!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Bare Study Paint Pot
Electra all over my lid
Carbon very lightly smudged in the crease and outer V
Filament under my brows
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prep + Prime Lash
Zoom Lash in Black

Very silvery eye today - love it!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Ooooh sounds very winter wonderland-esque


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM start to finish in sunlight as my primer
EDM buttered tan matte foundation
EDM jingle bells blush 
EDM silver bells e/s, sleigh ride e/s in outer v 
Revlon ColorStay liquid liner 
Blistex silk and shine 

Can you tell I'm having fun with EDM?


----------



## Pursegrrl

jc2239 said:


> thanks *angel*! it's the midnight metallic shade (it's a gorgeous deep metallic blue) and i think it was released this fall, but i don't know which collection it's from. unfortunately i'm not really up on my paddies, but i LOVE this one!


 
OMG, jc, your FOTD and your paddy are simply tdf!!!  Wow!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> EDM start to finish in sunlight as my primer
> EDM buttered tan matte foundation
> EDM jingle bells blush
> EDM silver bells e/s, sleigh ride e/s in outer v
> Revlon ColorStay liquid liner
> Blistex silk and shine
> 
> Can you tell I'm having fun with EDM?


 
alright, glad you're enjoying EDM!!  How's the snow your way...thawing out yet?


----------



## Pursegrrl

<blush>...second date [same dude] last night (for those who are paying attention, hee):

MAC:
bare study paint pot
All that Glitters e/s on inner corners
Sketch e/s on the mid lid and outer v
Smolder eye liner, upper lashes
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower water line

MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC lipstick in Quiet Please
Chanel glossimer in Twinkle

I gotta say the All that glitters + Sketch is a KNOCKOUT combo...ATG can be a little too yellowish on me, but paired with Sketch it turns into more of a neutral glittery beige and not so peachy.


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> alright, glad you're enjoying EDM!!  How's the snow your way...thawing out yet?



thanks!!  pretty much all gone except for some little piles of snow that are taking longer to melt  

have fun on your date PG!


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> thanks!! pretty much all gone except for some little piles of snow that are taking longer to melt
> 
> have fun on your date PG!


 
yeah same here...oh whoopsie BTW that FOTD was from yesterday so the date already happened....and...was really fun, awwww.


----------



## frostedcouture

Pursegrrl said:


> yeah same here...oh whoopsie BTW that FOTD was from yesterday so the date already happened....and...was really fun, awwww.



:shame:  Duh, Frosty. Learn to read.


----------



## Angel1988

My make up is again fairly simple today.

Armani Designer foundation in 2, applied with the Lancôme foundation brush.
Guerlain black liquid eye liner on upper lash line and Givenchy black kohl pencil on lower lash line.
Diorshow Iconic mascara in black
Dior Addict lip gloss in 217 (looks clear on the lips with a few sparkles).


----------



## illinirdhd

Pursegrrl said:


> <blush>...second date [same dude] last night (for those who are paying attention, hee):
> 
> MAC:
> bare study paint pot
> All that Glitters e/s on inner corners
> Sketch e/s on the mid lid and outer v
> Smolder eye liner, upper lashes
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower water line
> 
> MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
> 
> MAC lipstick in Quiet Please
> Chanel glossimer in Twinkle
> 
> I gotta say the All that glitters + Sketch is a KNOCKOUT combo...ATG can be a little too yellowish on me, but paired with Sketch it turns into more of a neutral glittery beige and not so peachy.


 
I love All that Glitters with Sketch!  I also love it with Soft Brown in the inner half of my crease and Sketch in the outer crease/outer V.  Great neutral for me!!!!

Did you say DATE????


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Painterly Paint Pot (this one is really growing on me!)
Shroom all over my lids
Patina in the inner half of my crease
Satin Taupe in the outer half of crease/outer V
Phloof! under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prep + Prime Lash
Zoom Lash in Black

Love this look - very neutral brown.


----------



## luvbags3

i did my night makeup already because I have a really busy day!!
on my face:
Lancome La Base Pro Primer
MUFE Hd foundation 118
MUFE Full Cover concealer shade 6
Mac studio fix C3
Mac blush in Buff
Mac sheer shimmer powder in Mellow mood
Brows:
Mac omega eyeshadow 
eyes:
UDPP
Shiseido paint pot in rose tulle (noticed it's like double primer and it will last forever)
Mac family silver
Mac Arctic Grey both on lid 
Chanel Platine on brow bone
Mac Silver Metal pigment (wet on both inner corners out)
Mac Penultimate eyeliner above
UD 24/7 Zero eyeliner below
Lashes:
Shiseido Mascara base
Givenchy Phenomenal Black mascara 
lips:
Mac lipglass in Fine China

Last but never least Studio Fix+ to set with a 187!


----------



## frostedcouture

You look so beautiful luvbags.  Have a fun NYE!  
I'm not getting ready until around 4 I think. I think I'm going to use really sparkly makeup for my eyes though.  I never get to for school and stuff


----------



## shoegal27

illinirdhd said:


> I love All that Glitters with Sketch! I also love it with Soft Brown in the inner half of my crease and Sketch in the outer crease/outer V. Great neutral for me!!!!
> 
> Did you say DATE????


try Sketch with Naked pigment, really pops!


----------



## luvbags3

^^ thank you frosted, have fun too I hope this 2009 brings everyone a wonderful year full of happiness, family and friends.


----------



## frostedcouture

ok i just did my makeup ^__^
EDM STF in sunlight as primer
EDM multi tasking concealer 
EDM medium beige neutral matte foundation
EDM new car smell blush (sheen) 
mac gold spill msf
Nars Napoli l/s
EDM silver bells e/s, mac vanilla pigment, EDM sleigh ride e/s foiled/liner
NYC white eyeliner
Max Factor Volume Couture mascara (waterproof)
Revlon ColorStay liquid liner blackest black


----------



## jenny70

WOW!! Very pretty!!




luvbags3 said:


> i did my night makeup already because I have a really busy day!!
> on my face:
> Lancome La Base Pro Primer
> MUFE Hd foundation 118
> MUFE Full Cover concealer shade 6
> Mac studio fix C3
> Mac blush in Buff
> Mac sheer shimmer powder in Mellow mood
> Brows:
> Mac omega eyeshadow
> eyes:
> UDPP
> Shiseido paint pot in rose tulle (noticed it's like double primer and it will last forever)
> Mac family silver
> Mac Arctic Grey both on lid
> Chanel Platine on brow bone
> Mac Silver Metal pigment (wet on both inner corners out)
> Mac Penultimate eyeliner above
> UD 24/7 Zero eyeliner below
> Lashes:
> Shiseido Mascara base
> Givenchy Phenomenal Black mascara
> lips:
> Mac lipglass in Fine China
> 
> Last but never least Studio Fix+ to set with a 187!


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty luvbags!! Your makeup is perfect for my current outside conditions...we're getting another half foot of snow today ush:


----------



## frostedcouture

tmc089 said:


> Very pretty luvbags!! Your makeup is perfect for my current outside conditions...we're getting another half foot of snow today ush:



ouch!  no more snow for us!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> I love All that Glitters with Sketch! I also love it with Soft Brown in the inner half of my crease and Sketch in the outer crease/outer V. Great neutral for me!!!!
> 
> *Did you say DATE????[/*quote]
> 
> Yes ma'am...Monday was date #2, same Dude .


----------



## mytwocents

Hello everyone I don't post much because well it takes effort/time but I wanted to take a picture of my New Years eye makeup because I tried something way out of my comfort zone and why not right it's New Years!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Satellite Dreams e/s on lids
Dazzlelight e/s on inner corners
Smoke & Diamonds e/s on outer v and crease with the 275 brush, smoked over the SD.
liquid liner, bootblack
Mineralize Blush in Love Thing

MUFE Smokey lash mascara
NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC plushglass in Big Kiss (dang, I totally forgot I had this!)


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty twocents!!

I finally got Ricepaper todayyy!!! I did some daaaamage at the MacPro store closest to me...which is like 1.5 hrs away. Totally worth it though.

I got a 15 pan e/s pallete (!!!), lip prep + prime, cremesheen lipstick in Brave Red, cremestick liner in Red Enriched, and monogram lipgloss in Posh Life. I'm going for a 40's pinup look tomorrow, be ready!!


----------



## frostedcouture

depotting party for tricia!!


----------



## shoegal27

very pretty twocents.. is that MAC tan?


----------



## tmc089

frostedcouture said:


> depotting party for tricia!!



Yup! Probably this weekend, working tomorrow and I need to get magnets/labels. Ugh I asked my dad for wire cutters and he cracked my Espresso It definitely coulda been worse, but it's still considered a loss lol.


----------



## mytwocents

Thanks "Kiera" and shoegal 

It's actually not MAC I was in my local Walgreens a while back and this company "Black Radiance" had these pigments (see pic). I gave it a try since they were on sale for like 1-2 bucks a pot. It's definitely not the same quality as mac pigments but for 2 bucks it was fun to try out.

I still really wanted the MAC pigments so 2 days ago I caved and bought the cool and warm holiday pigments on MAC ush:/


----------



## frostedcouture

that does look like MAC tan though!  very pretty~!


----------



## tmc089

Oooh never woulda guessed! Had me fooled I definitely thought it was Tan


----------



## Veelyn

I haven't been in, in a few days. Everyone is looking great. Jen- Love the look you did. And your new purse! Exciting 

I have a look on my camera, but forgot it at home today..

And I received a surprise xmas present this year: I'm pregnant!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> I haven't been in, in a few days. Everyone is looking great. Jen- Love the look you did. And your new purse! Exciting
> 
> I have a look on my camera, but forgot it at home today..
> 
> And I received a surprise xmas present this year: I'm pregnant!



thanks so much V!  so i was happily reading your post feeling all chipper...and i just about fell over when i saw the last line!!  

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  *


----------



## Veelyn

Haha, Thanks!


----------



## mytwocents

Congratulations!


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you!


----------



## tmc089

OMG VEE!!! That's so awesome!! Congrats!! I had to reload the page to make sure I was reading it correctly lol!!


----------



## Veelyn

Ha!! Thanks ladies. Didn't mean to hijack the thread. LOL. 

I bought some green shadow today from Milani that I'm excited to try.


----------



## frostedcouture

congratulations Veelyn!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks


----------



## Anoka

Congrats veelyn!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Awww!!! CONGRATS Vee!!!


----------



## luvbags3

Congrats Veelyn !!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

VEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Mixed babies are cute


----------



## tmc089

Lol Vee you didn't hijack!! We gotta keep deets on eachother!! Lol. Here's my FOTD today, kindof a 40'sish look with the MAC stuff I bought yesterday...








The e/l wings didn't come out like I wanted, but it's still okay


----------



## ChristyR143

Very nice Tricia!! I love it!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Lol Vee you didn't hijack!! We gotta keep deets on eachother!! Lol. Here's my FOTD today, kindof a 40'sish look with the MAC stuff I bought yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The e/l wings didn't come out like I wanted, but it's still okay



Oh, thats hot! I love the red lips.


----------



## Anoka

tmc089 said:


> Lol Vee you didn't hijack!! We gotta keep deets on eachother!! Lol. Here's my FOTD today, kindof a 40'sish look with the MAC stuff I bought yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The e/l wings didn't come out like I wanted, but it's still okay


 
gorgeous red!


----------



## MissTiss

Holy cow. You don't visit the thread in a while and miss all the good stuff!!!

Congatulations, Vee!!!! I was so excited for you when I read that. Val is right; mixed babies are cute (I should know...I am one LOL). 


Beautiful FOTDs girls. I really do need to get around to posting in here again.


----------



## Pursegrrl

VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, GF, congrats!!!

Tricia, your 40s pinup look is smokin hot!!  [oops, sorry about the espresso casualty with the depotting party but they will be happy to help you at the MAC counter for more, hehehe...let the addiction begin (or continue, LOL)!!  I'm too chicken to depot but I've got to start asap.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, here's the full meal deal FOTD.  I haven't posted my basic face stuff too much but here goes:

Neutrogena healthy skin moisturizer with spf 15 over cleansed skin
A primer (I rotate between Smashbox, Intuit, Clarins and Per-Fekt.
MUFE foundation (either High Def 115 or Liquid Lift in shade #1)
Lancome Effacernes concealer - a tiny dot under each eye
MUFE High Def powder applied with the MUFE kabuki brush over my eyelids and under the eyes to set the foundation (I'm obsessed with a clean slate on my eyelids before makeup, as my lids are very translucent and veiny otherwise)
Blend...

Then (this is new):
Contouring with NARS bronzing powder in Laguna with the MAC (angled) 169 brush
MAC Mineralize blush (Gentle today; I love Warm Soul, Gleeful and Love Thing too) with a large blush brush

If I still need some concealer help under my eyes, I use a shade from the MUFE concealer palette #1 and lightly dab under my eyes - it's amazing!!

MAC Brow Set in Beguile (great taupe shade to keep my brows in place, better than pencil)
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow with the 252 brush
MAC Mineralize trio in Inter-View (from Red She Said).  I padded the brown shade on my mid and outer lid with Smashbox brush #4 and used the MAC 224 brush to smoke the navy shade with small inner circular motions on the outer upper V and into the crease very lightly).
MAC e/s in All That Glitters, with the 239 brush, inner corners
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower water lines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Maybelline Colossal Volum'Express mascara in Glam Black, upper lashes only (WOW, I'm impressed!)

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite

WHEW!  I know this was long, but I'm getting more and more obsessed with a great 'basic' foundation and contour/blush and brow grooming routine.  

Until I lose a few pounds, I hope I can fake cheekbones with some contour and blush practice, but I SO DON'T want that overly blushed and contoured 'my face is dirty' look of the late 70s/early 80s, LOL.  Maybe most of you won't identify with that but it's something I did as a teen and don't want to repeat again, LOL!  Thankfully, makeup has improved leaps and bounds since then. 

XXXOO PG


----------



## tmc089

Pursegrrl said:


> VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, GF, congrats!!!
> 
> Tricia, your 40s pinup look is smokin hot!!  [oops, sorry about the espresso casualty with the depotting party but they will be happy to help you at the MAC counter for more, hehehe...let the addiction begin (or continue, LOL)!!  *I'm too chicken to depot but I've got to start asap.*



It is a deep plunge to take. I did the non heat method, and it kindof bent the metal pans a little. I'm thinking about doing the flat iron method that MakeupGeek does, it looks super reliable, kwim?

http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/how-to-depot-your-mac-eyeshadows/
That's the link to the video, she's really good, I always go to her!!

Practice makes perfect though, and it's a fun little project for our inner makeup artist lol.

DOO ITTT! hehe


----------



## ChristyR143

I was scared to depot too, but it's really super easy. I used the heat method only I used a candle instead of a flatiron.


----------



## tmc089

Auntie, I never would have thought to use Inter-view with All That Glitters!! I barely use interview cause it's so dark, but now... tehe


----------



## tmc089

Ummm so girls...

I was just on the MakeupGeek forum and found this:

http://www.makeupgeek.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=18&p=144&hilit=pdf#p144

On there is the link (to the link lol) to the MAC Employee Bible Training Book!! Honestly, it's mostly just like the actual ingredients and semi-boring stuff...but I mean...how cool is that. Enjoy.


----------



## Odette

Veelyn said:


> I haven't been in, in a few days. Everyone is looking great. Jen- Love the look you did. And your new purse! Exciting
> 
> I have a look on my camera, but forgot it at home today..
> 
> And I received a surprise xmas present this year: I'm pregnant!



Congratulations on your little bean!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Auntie, I never would have thought to use Inter-view with All That Glitters!! I barely use interview cause it's so dark, but now... tehe


 
Oh yeah, you'll love this combo!!!  I agree the inter-view trio is so dark but it is awesome with ATG.  I also use it with Bare Study paint pot underneath...it's way too dark if I start with a dark paint pot base like Constructivist.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Rondafaye

I am still working on the glam eyeshadow thing. I have to moderate the fibrancy because I'm 49 and don't want to try to look like I'm trying to look 25. You know? Anyway, this one looked good in my mirror, but the photos make me think I need to go darker and higher up on my eyelid (like everything only shows with my eyes closed).

Anyway, today I used:

Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Primer
Benefit Lemon Aid Eye Primer
Dior Airflash Foundation blended with a Smashbox Camera Ready Foundation
Stila Contouring Set
MAC Studio Mist Blush in Misty Pink
Burgundy, Black and Pink-Nude Shadows from the giant Smashbox Rapture set (the color names aren't on the box), Smashbox Putty cream liner
L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara
MAC Stroke of Lust lustre l/s


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> And I received a surprise xmas present this year: I'm pregnant!


OMG! Omg omg omg! OMgggggggggg!  

Congrats, Vee!  Your baby is going to be gorgeous and you'll be such a great mommy!  I'm so proud!! Sorry, I am such a nerd! lol


ps- Tricia, you look amazing!  Black winged liner with red lips is probably my favorite makeup look of all time


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> I am still working on the glam eyeshadow thing. I have to moderate the fibrancy because I'm 49 and don't want to try to look like I'm trying to look 25. You know? Anyway, this one looked good in my mirror, but the photos make me think I need to go darker and higher up on my eyelid (like everything only shows with my eyes closed).
> 
> Anyway, today I used:
> 
> Dr. Brandt's Pores No More Primer
> Benefit Lemon Aid Eye Primer
> Dior Airflash Foundation blended with a Smashbox Camera Ready Foundation
> Stila Contouring Set
> MAC Studio Mist Blush in Misty Pink
> Burgundy, Black and Pink-Nude Shadows from the giant Smashbox Rapture set (the color names aren't on the box), Smashbox Putty cream liner
> L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara
> MAC Stroke of Lust lustre l/s


 
RF, you're a knockout, GF!   Gorgeous FOTD...say can you tell me a little about the Stila contouring set you used?  I am getting obsessed with blush/contouring and working on techniques - what brushes do you use if you don't mind my asking?

XXXOO PG


----------



## Rondafaye

I use this set:

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=492

I apply the darker shade in the almost non-existent hollows of my cheekbones and on my jawline. Then I apply the lightest shade on the tops of my cheekbones. I use a tiny baby kabuki brush I got somewhere as an applicator.

Oh, and thanks for the compliment, PG. At 49, I'm just trying to hold on.


----------



## Pursegrrl

More experimenting today...I have some MUFE Mat Velvet foundation, my first ever MUFE foundation purchase, in the lightest shade.  I now hardly ever use it because it's too matte of a finish and, amazingly, is a little too light on me (I'm super fair).

So, I decided to mix it with some MUFE High Def foundation so it doesn't go to waste.  I used a 1:1 ratio of each and I think I'll use less of Mat Velvet next time, as the finish still was a little too heavy.  BUT, MAC Fix+ spray to the rescue - a little squirted on my 187 brush and dabbed all over really softened the look.  Nice!

Rest of face:
MUFE High def powder on the eyelids
NARS bronzer in Laguna for light contour with the MAC 169 brush
MAC blush in flirt & tease on the cheeks, very lightly
MAC cream colour base in Pearl, dabbed very lightly on tops of cheekbones

Bare Study Paint Pot
Stars & Rockets e/s on the lids (wow, fun pink pop!)
Black Tied on the inner corners and in the crease with the 222 brush
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in 0L on the lower waterline
MAC eye pencil in Smolder, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara, upper lashes only

A little MAC tendertone lip balm...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rondafaye said:


> I use this set:
> 
> http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=492
> 
> I apply the darker shade in the almost non-existent hollows of my cheekbones and on my jawline. Then I apply the lightest shade on the tops of my cheekbones. I use a tiny baby kabuki brush I got somewhere as an applicator.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the compliment, PG. At 49, I'm just trying to hold on.


 
thanks for the link, RF!  Yeah, I'm wondering if I need to change the brushes I'm using, or it's just user error and experimenting, LOL.

49 and smokin' hot!  We're in our prime!!  (42 this year, ahem). 

XXXOO PG


----------



## NoSnowHere

Veelyn said:


> I haven't been in, in a few days. Everyone is looking great. Jen- Love the look you did. And your new purse! Exciting
> 
> I have a look on my camera, but forgot it at home today..
> 
> And I received a surprise xmas present this year: I'm pregnant!



Omg, congratulations!  Best gift ever


----------



## shoegal27

Today I wore:
UDPP
NYX jumbo in Milk on lid
Yogart on lid
Antiqued in Crease, blended with Swiss Chocolate
Carbon in the outter C, blended into above colors
Vanilla on brow
Naked pigment on lid
Black eyeliner on top lid
Carbon mixed with Antiqued on lower lid
Black Mascara

Studio fix 
Sqirit of Fix+
Contour and highlight / blush
Viva glam 5 and Turkish delight on lips


----------



## tmc089

I FINALLY ordered Painterlyyyyyy


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> I FINALLY ordered Painterlyyyyyy


 
That's my girl!  It will be one of your staples, HTH.


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral in original glo 
Monistat primer
Blistex silk and shine
mac woodwinked and honey lust e/s 
NYC brown eyeliner
max factor volume couture 
cargo blush


----------



## illinirdhd

Veelyn said:


> And I received a surprise xmas present this year: I'm pregnant!


 
VEE!!!! Me too!  We found out Christmas Eve!!!!  Congrats!  Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!


----------



## Odette

I tried one...it's more of an EOTD though.  I didn't go out with it on, I was just playing.

UDPP
UD Grifter from lashes to crease, and on bottom inner/outer corners
UD Oil Slick in crease, blended
MAC Seedy Pearl layered on top from lashes to brow bone
UD Sin as a highlighter
UD 24/7 eyeliner in gunmetal on both lash lines, smudged with Sephora smudger brush
Diorshow Iconic mascara on upper and lower lashes

Sort of a smoky pink look...


----------



## tmc089

illinirdhd said:


> VEE!!!! Me too!  We found out Christmas Eve!!!!  Congrats!  Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!



OMB Illi that's awesome!! Huge congrats to the both of you!! We're here for you through everything!


----------



## illinirdhd

Thanks, TMC!  We're getting ready to move and have a ton of icky stuff going on, so I'll need my BB girls!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> VEE!!!! Me too! We found out Christmas Eve!!!! Congrats! Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!


 
OMG!!  We've got two BB Babes expecting!!  Is there something in the water??  

Congrats!!


----------



## claireZk

illinirdhd said:


> VEE!!!! Me too!  We found out Christmas Eve!!!!  Congrats!  Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!


Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

illinirdhd said:


> VEE!!!! Me too! We found out Christmas Eve!!!! Congrats! Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!



OMG OMG OMG!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

What if you two have the baby on the SAME DAY?!?!


----------



## Anoka

illinirdhd said:


> VEE!!!! Me too! We found out Christmas Eve!!!! Congrats! Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!


 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Eyes:
UDPP
NYX milk jumbo on lid
Naked pigment on lid over MILK
Sketch in crease
Wedge abouve the Sketch crease, blended into to smoke out
Carbon on the outer C blended to smoke out
Carbon on lower lid, Naked on inner lid
Fluid line on upper lid
Black mascara

Face:
Highlight and Contour in Bone Beige, and emphasize
Gingerly blush
Fix+ 
Studio Fix powder

Lips:
Viva Glam V
Clear Lipglass


----------



## Pursegrrl

Playing around before I head out to the rink tonight!

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Gilded Ash e/s (from Metal Urge) with the 217 brush
Smoke & Diamonds e/s padded lightly over the GA
Eye liner in Smolder, upper lashes only
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Probably just a little lip balm later; hockey & lipstick/lipgloss don't mix, LOL!!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Eyes:
Too Faced shadow insurance
MAC eye shadow suite in smoke & ash
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in lucky & electric (dolphins game today)
Tarte lights, camera, lashes

Face:
Smashbox photo finish primer
Stila tinted moisturizer
Laura Mercier translucent powder
MAC blush in stark naked


----------



## Odette

Face:
Smashbox Color Correcting Photo Finish primer
Benefit Erase Paste
Benefit Get Even foundation/powder

Eyes:
Bare Escentuals Chenille
MAC Seedy Pearl
MAC Phloof!
Urban Decay Cherry
Chanel Inimitable mascara

Lips:
MAC Lustreglass in Pinkarat


----------



## frostedcouture

Eyes~~
MAC blank canvas 
MAC woodwinked 
MAC all that glitters
BB gel eyeliner ..  black ink 
Max Factor Volume Couture

Lips~~
Blistex Silk and Shine
MAC sweet tooth tendertone 

Face~~
EDM medium beige neutral 
EDM multi tasking concealer
EDM new car smell blush
MAC Fix +


----------



## nwhite

My first FOTD post!  (well, it was actually last nights look, but I didn't have time to post!)







eyes:
Urban Decay shadow primer potion
Chills Victoria Secret e/s on lid
Gentel Fume MAC e/s on lid over Chills
Apres-ski MAC e/s on outer v and in crease 
Fierce Victoria Secret e/s and Black Tied MAC e/s on outer v and in crease 
Shroom MAC e/s to highlight brow bone and inner corner of eyes
Black tied to line eyes on top and bottom
Pro Lash MAC mascara

face:
Smashbox light photo finish primer
NW20 Studio fix fluid
Accentuate sculpt and shape powder to contour cheek bones
Margin MAC powder blush

lips:
Honey B. MAC creamliner
Myth MAC l/s
Cellopink MAC Lipgelee on top


----------



## barbie_slayer

^very pretty!


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty!



nwhite said:


> My first FOTD post! (well, it was actually last nights look, but I didn't have time to post!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyes:
> Urban Decay shadow primer potion
> Chills Victoria Secret e/s on lid
> Gentel Fume MAC e/s on lid over Chills
> Apres-ski MAC e/s on outer v and in crease
> Fierce Victoria Secret e/s and Black Tied MAC e/s on outer v and in crease
> Shroom MAC e/s to highlight brow bone and inner corner of eyes
> Black tied to line eyes on top and bottom
> Pro Lash MAC mascara
> 
> face:
> Smashbox light photo finish primer
> NW20 Studio fix fluid
> Accentuate sculpt and shape powder to contour cheek bones
> Margin MAC powder blush
> 
> lips:
> Honey B. MAC creamliner
> Myth MAC l/s
> Cellopink MAC Lipgelee on top


----------



## tmc089

NWhite that looks so good!! You look like a master of outer v-ness!!!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks barbie_slayer, jenny70, and tmc089!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Playing around before I head out to the rink tonight!
> 
> MAC:
> Bare Study paint pot
> Gilded Ash e/s (from Metal Urge) with the 217 brush
> Smoke & Diamonds e/s padded lightly over the GA
> Eye liner in Smolder, upper lashes only
> MUFE Smokey Lash mascara
> 
> Probably just a little lip balm later; hockey & lipstick/lipgloss don't mix, LOL!!


 
Possible dupe post, but I just wanted to add that the Metal Urge e/s (at least for me) do NOT crease when used over a Paint Pot.  Mine even lasted through 90 minutes of a hard-fought hockey game tonight, sweat and all, HTH!


----------



## claireZk

Very pretty, nwhite 
You have such nice glowy skin!


----------



## NYCBelle

nwhite said:


> My first FOTD post! (well, it was actually last nights look, but I didn't have time to post!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyes:
> Urban Decay shadow primer potion
> Chills Victoria Secret e/s on lid
> Gentel Fume MAC e/s on lid over Chills
> Apres-ski MAC e/s on outer v and in crease
> Fierce Victoria Secret e/s and Black Tied MAC e/s on outer v and in crease
> Shroom MAC e/s to highlight brow bone and inner corner of eyes
> Black tied to line eyes on top and bottom
> Pro Lash MAC mascara
> 
> face:
> Smashbox light photo finish primer
> NW20 Studio fix fluid
> Accentuate sculpt and shape powder to contour cheek bones
> Margin MAC powder blush
> 
> lips:
> Honey B. MAC creamliner
> Myth MAC l/s
> Cellopink MAC Lipgelee on top


 

wow i love this look!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks everyone! 

Clairebear- 

Val- You are so funny! 

Kiera- Love the red lipstick!

Ronda- You're so pretty. I love your lip color.


----------



## Veelyn

illinirdhd said:


> VEE!!!! Me too!  We found out Christmas Eve!!!!  Congrats!  Now I have someone to compare all of the not-so-pleasant details with!!



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Nwhite- Nice! Can't go wrong with the smokey eye!


----------



## GnomeNisse

I really feel like going with heavy eye makeup today.   I'm going out doing a black knit Missoni-inspired dress and some knee boots so a dark and heavy eye feels like a good fit..  I think blacks and grays are tired so I'm going to go with nearly black purple to a light metallic lilac and so a purpley smokey affect.  

If it turns out good enough, I'll do pics.

My favorite colors for this Make Up forever in Violet (light and dark) and Livid.

I also usuallly end up using a pale pink from Borgeiose (sp?) to blend when I do this.

Lips will be pale, sheer pink and very glossy.


----------



## godsavechanel

just got my parfait amour in the mail, so I decided to try it out
wearing vanilla, parfait amour, and satin taupe eyeshadow
bare study paint as a base
chanel duo liner? (can't remember if the exact name now)
maybeline great lash mascara, I forgot how much I liked this mascara!
and pinch o peach blush


----------



## elizat

Nwhite- looks great!

For me:

Face: Tarte Smooth Operator
EM Silk Dust
Tarte Cheek Stain in Blushing Bride
Tarte Lights, Camera Lashes mascara
Tarte shadow- in a pallete w/o names- shimmery taupe color
EM Cozy Night on lips


----------



## nwhite

Thanks for all the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## illinirdhd

Love that silvery smokey look, *nwhite*!

I'm wearing something similar today...

Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Smoke & Ash duo (gray all over, black in the crease and outer V)
Phloof! under my brow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Zoom Lash in Black over Prep + Prime Lash


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral foundation
EDM multi tasking concealer
EDM jingle bells blush
Blistex medicated berry lip balm
Bobbi Brown gel liner
Max Factor Volume Couture
MAC fix+


----------



## angellisa

i've been away for a week or so! i missed so many pretty fotds while i was away!

tmc--- I LOVE your hoilday looks! especially the 40's look!! so pretty! oh, and you will LOVE the painterly paint pot. it is addicting!! 

VEE-- OMG CONGRATS!!! you're going to be a beautiful mommy! 

illinirdhd-- CONGRATS!!!!

pursegrrl--- all of your looks always sound so gorgeous and put together! 
jc2230-- i love how you always use different colors! you are really talented! 

luvbags--i love your winterly look! how do you like the penultimate liner? i LOVE it! 

twocents-- that liner is awesome! love your eshadow

ronda-- i will never get over how great you look for your age! your blue eyes are such a pretty color!

nwhite-- I lovvvve your look! i want to try something similar


everyone else's fotd sound gorgeous as usual!!


----------



## Rondafaye

Thanks, all. The lipcolor in my most recent FOTD was MAC's Stroke of Lust. And, although I often wear aqua contacts, the blue in the latest FOTD was -- shocker! -- my real eyes. It was a lucky shot, though. It looks better than I really look, I swear.

I'm just bumming around the house today, taking care of my husband who had sugery last week. I did, however, try out the MAC Studio Mist Foundation I found on EBay. I really like it so, of course, it's been discontinued.


----------



## MissTiss

Damn, I missed another one! Congratuations, Illi.  I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Firefly32

Here is how I started my day

First pic I have moisturizer on face and eyes are done.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n289/cas3332/DSCN2554.jpg

Face is done.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n289/cas3332/DSCN2566.jpg

Hair  is kind of done, I'm staying home today so didn't really do the hair.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n289/cas3332/DSCN2599.jpg

Eyes I used Clinique makeup except for the base

Base: Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion
Shadows: Beach plum, Come heather, Plum potion duo
Mascara: High impact mascara
Eyeliner: 11 black/brown

Face: Clinique
Foundation: Superfit makeup
Powder:Stay golden 17
Lips: Lipstick, Twilight Nude
Lip Gloss: Superbalm, Lilac


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Angelisa!

I will be posting some new FOTDs soon. I bought some new make up and I'm excited, LOL!


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Thanks Angelisa!
> 
> I will be posting some new FOTDs soon. I bought some new make up and I'm excited, LOL!



Oooooh what did you getttt


----------



## lambiepie

Awww... congrats to the lovely gals who will soon be mommy's!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Oooooh what did you getttt



Haha, nothing super exciting. I got some new Maybelline foundation and powder and Milani eyeshadows. I'm a drug store brand girl most of the time. I just get excited when I try new foundations cuz it hides my acne! LOL.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks lambie!


----------



## lambiepie

^ You are so very welcome sweetie! Your baby is going to be gorgeous! Oh and my sis is also expecting! It's not me but I thought I would share anyway, since it's close to me. lol. So yay!


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Haha, nothing super exciting. I got some new Maybelline foundation and powder and Milani eyeshadows. I'm a drug store brand girl most of the time. I just get excited when I try new foundations cuz it hides my acne! LOL.



Me too! I looove drugstore stuff, I have Revlon Colorstay foundation and it covers me up pretty well . I've used it forever!


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> ^ You are so very welcome sweetie! Your baby is going to be gorgeous! Oh and my sis is also expecting! It's not me but I thought I would share anyway, since it's close to me. lol. So yay!



Yay! Tell her I said congrats


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Me too! I looove drugstore stuff, I have Revlon Colorstay foundation and it covers me up pretty well . I've used it forever!



Yea. Sometimes I like to splurge on shadows and stuff, but usually not for anything else. 

ETA: Oh except for my Dior gloss which I love. haha.


----------



## Veelyn

Look a couple of days ago:












Excuse my nasty ass brows. They weren't groomed, lol.
The first is without flash, second is with.

I used: MAC Gleam, Retrospeck, and Tempting.


----------



## jc2239

^^ very pretty vee!  

my skin has been a little unhappy lately--hence the lack of FOTD's ush:


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks JC. 

Me too.


----------



## tmc089

Me three!! I want to do a challenge on Makeup Geek forums with this look:

http://www.worldphotographicarts.com/thumbnails/001-p-161864-duval-luke_mac_makeup.jpg

But I practiced last night, it didn't turn out so well. I was hoping Painterly would get here sooner, and I want to wait to get that so the yellow I have pops more.


----------



## Veelyn

Look yesterday that I was playing around with, and am not brave enough to go out with yet, lol:











I couldn't really capture the vibrancy of the colors because my camera sucks, but you get it. 

I used:

Milani Garden Mist on the inside corners.
L'Oreal HIP Bright Shadow Duo in Showy- Used the turq color in the middle, and the darker blue on the outside corners.
I also used Maybelline Define a Brow Gel to keep my brows in place.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

illinirdhd said:


> Love that silvery smokey look, *nwhite*!
> 
> I'm wearing something similar today...
> 
> Painterly Paint Pot
> MAC Smoke & Ash duo (gray all over, black in the crease and outer V)
> Phloof! under my brow
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Zoom Lash in Black over Prep + Prime Lash



Illi!!!  OMG I just saw your sig!!  Congrats girl!!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Vee that looks really good!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks. I was really surprised at how well it actually did look, considering I'm not that good. haha.


----------



## nwhite

Veelyn - that's really pretty!  I love the colors you used!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks!


----------



## Firefly32

This is from this morning and shadows are from Clinique.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Those colors are pretty together! Do you have gloss on your lips?


----------



## Firefly32

Yes, I do. It's called peach plump. Love the stuff and even when i drink my coffee in the morning it stays on . I'v just recently gotten back into makeup, last year I had pink eye three times and was breaking out badly and couldn't figure it out. 

I tossed out all my stuff and decided to take a break and when I was ready start new with all fresh product and so far no problems, yay!!

here is the link to it:
http://www.clinique.com/templates/p...CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY4901&PRODUCT_ID=PROD10559


----------



## Firefly32

Veelyn said:


> Look yesterday that I was playing around with, and am not brave enough to go out with yet, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really capture the vibrancy of the colors because my camera sucks, but you get it.
> 
> I used:
> 
> Milani Garden Mist on the inside corners.
> L'Oreal HIP Bright Shadow Duo in Showy- Used the turq color in the middle, and the darker blue on the outside corners.
> I also used Maybelline Define a Brow Gel to keep my brows in place.




looks very nice and the colors look good together


----------



## tmc089

Alright people...Trish The Dish went a bit crazy today!! These are mostly for that MakeupGeek challenge I was talking about...I did one similar to the picture and one just playing with colors. Enjoyyyy


----------



## Veelyn

^ OMG. I LOVE that 2nd look. Its so pretty and colorful!

Firefly- Thanks! That gloss looks nice. I may have to try it out.


----------



## Firefly32

I love the first look


----------



## frostedcouture

i love both of those looks tricia!  makeupgeek is great!

i love your lip gloss firefly :]


----------



## Pursegrrl

frostedcouture said:


> i love both of those looks tricia! makeupgeek is great!
> 
> i love your lip gloss firefly :]


 
I heard that all around - great FOTDs, goddesses!!


----------



## nwhite

tmc089 said:


> Alright people...Trish The Dish went a bit crazy today!! These are mostly for that MakeupGeek challenge I was talking about...I did one similar to the picture and one just playing with colors. Enjoyyyy


 
Oooooo, I love both of them!  They really make your brown eyes pop! You have beautiful brown eyes b-t-w 

I would like to try that eye makeup challenge, but I don't think I have all those colors.


----------



## NoSnowHere

tmc089 said:


> Alright people...Trish The Dish went a bit crazy today!! These are mostly for that MakeupGeek challenge I was talking about...I did one similar to the picture and one just playing with colors. Enjoyyyy



So pretty, and I love your brows!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Tricia, you did a great job! 


Im waiting on my Coastal Scents palette, so I will have some different FOTD's to show! 
I do the same thing everyday, thats why I dont post often lol!


----------



## Rondafaye

Tricia -- So, so pretty. I love the second look. Did you wear it out?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kept it pretty simple today:

Mac mineralize blush in Love Thing
MAC kohl pencil in Smolder, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM winged butter foundation
EDM jingle bells blush
MAC peachykeen blush
MAC sweet tooth tendertone
NYC brown eyeliner
Max Factor Volume Couture
MAC Femme-fi e/s
EDM multi tasking concealer 
EDM STF in Sunlight (rice)


----------



## jc2239

FOTD from yesterday.  i went shopping with a friend who's visiting from out of town, and we did tea and all sort of other fun things!








and i had a quick favor to ask those of you who visit my blog!  if you have internet explorer could you see if you're able to visit?  i've been getting complaints of people getting error messages and it's been causing me a _MASSIVE_ amount of stress!  thanks!


----------



## Veelyn

Jen- Your eyes are always so pretty! Love those colors. What brands did you use? 

I opened my IE and visited your blog, and it worked just fine. And btw- I'm not too much of a blog reader, but I definitely like yours. I will bookmark it!


----------



## MissTiss

Jen, beautiful FOTD. 

Also, your blog worked for me as well. LOVE the new look.


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Jen- Your eyes are always so pretty! Love those colors. What brands did you use?
> 
> I opened my IE and visited your blog, and it worked just fine. And btw- I'm not too much of a blog reader, but I definitely like yours. I will bookmark it!





MissTiss said:


> Jen, beautiful FOTD.
> 
> Also, your blog worked for me as well. LOVE the new look.



thanks so much ladies!  you're the best!   people are still telling me they're getting error messages, and all i can find is that maybe internet explorer 7 is a little glitchy and may not work so well with my HTML--which would be really unfortunate since i wouldn't know how to fix it without removing the blog's whole new look!  i contacted the girl who redesigned for me and haven't received a response ush:.

*vee* the shadows are mineral eyeshadows by this company called j. lynne cosmetics




i used the top left one (called fuji), and the top right one (mimoza)


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh cool. I really like those 2 bottom right ones. I've never heard of these cosmetics before.. Do they last all day? Crease?


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> ^ Oh cool. I really like those 2 bottom right ones. I've never heard of these cosmetics before.. Do they last all day? Crease?



i always use a MAC paint pot under my shadows since without a base there isn't a shadow known to man that won't crease thanks to my greasy eyelids ush:.  i applied the look using a lightly dampened brush and the shadows were as vibrant at the end of the day as they were at the beginning--and it was a long day of shopping and getting rained on!


----------



## Veelyn

Will are the pros/cons of using a damp brush?


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm wearing my new BBR shadows today!!!

Painterly Paint Pot
French Cuff all over my lids, from lashline to brow bone
100 Strokes in the crease and outer V
Flip on my brow bone
and Phloof! just under the arch of my brow
Fluidline in Dipdown
Zoom Lash in Black

Love these colors together!  They really are great for redheads!  Not sure about them on green or blue eyed redheads though - but they're gorgeous with my brown eyes!

Also, I tried to use Teddy Eye Kohl, but it didn't want to go on without lots of pulling.  Guess I should have warmed it up or used it on my hand first.  I was running out of time, so I went with my ever-faithful Fluidline!


----------



## illinirdhd

Veelyn said:


> Will are the pros/cons of using a damp brush?


 

A damp brush will give your colors more depth - they'll go on darker, and more dramatic.  Also, particularly if you're using loose powder/pigments, etc., a damp brush will allow you to put your shadow on with more precision and less fall-out.  

You can use water, but I usually spritz my brush with a bit of MAC Fix + to dampen it.  HTH!


----------



## illinirdhd

Totally forgot to mention that I also used my Redhead MSF to highlight on top of my cheeks, under my lip, down my nose and across my forehead.  It's great for a healthy glow!  Love it!  And it compliments my NARS Orgasm blush very well.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone!! I was at BF's house the past few days so I just checked the thread from my iTouch, too much of a hassle to post from that 

NWhite- you should definitely try it!! The challenge wasn't necessarily to completely copy the look, but just to do something you normally wouldn't and play with color. It's so fun!!

Ronda- Nooo I didn't wear them out lol. I wore each one on a different eye cause it was too hard and too long to do on both! I would probably wear the first one out though.

Just got Painterly! FINALLYYYY. How do you Painterly queens apply it normally? (yes, I mean you auntie!! teehe)


----------



## illinirdhd

I use Painterly for the base of almost every eyeshadow look!  I put it on my entire eyelid, from lashline to brow bone, with my 249 (or 252) brush.  You can also use your finger - I just prefer using my brushes.


----------



## tmc089

Ok, I figured finger was a default, I just wasn't sure what brushes, thanks Illi!!


----------



## Veelyn

Sarah, is this what you use to dampen your brush?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY23434&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1535


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> A damp brush will give your colors more depth - they'll go on darker, and more dramatic.  Also, particularly if you're using loose powder/pigments, etc., a damp brush will allow you to put your shadow on with more precision and less fall-out.
> 
> You can use water, but I usually spritz my brush with a bit of MAC Fix + to dampen it.  HTH!



ditto this vee--illini saidi t better than i ever could!  i used fix + the day i did that FOTD since i didn't have water nearby--plus i'm looking for a way to use it up.  

the only thing is some shadows are ruined once you've wet them--the surface hardens and kind of crusts over.  this doesn't happen with MAC, but it does with some others.


----------



## illinirdhd

Sure!  Let us know how you like it!  Painterly was a little weird on me at first because it's a couple of shades darker than my skin (Bare Study is a closer match for me, but I've started to love Painterly!).  But I think it will be perfect on you!!!

I think a flat, firm brush is best for paint pots.  The 242 is good too, but it's so small that it takes forever!  I only use the 242 with darker paint pots that I only use on part of my eyelid (Blackground, Artifact, and the green one)!


----------



## illinirdhd

Veelyn said:


> Sarah, is this what you use to dampen your brush?
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY23434&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1535


 

Yep, that's the one!  I also use it on my whole face after I finish my makeup to set the look.  If anything looks a bit powdery when your makeup is done, Fix + will take care of it, and give you a really smooth, even look.  The bottle will last a long time, and it has a nice clean (but not really smelly) smell!  (Won't make you nauseous if morning sickness has set in!)

I've also read here that you can put it in the refrigerator to give your face a nice, cool spritz in the summer (I think Frosty said she does that).

A lot of times, you can pick it up at CCO.  But if you still have your MAC counter discount, it'll probably be about the same.  Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## illinirdhd

jc2239 said:


> the only thing is some shadows are ruined once you've wet them--the surface hardens and kind of crusts over. this doesn't happen with MAC, but it does with some others.


 
Ugh, I hate when that happens!


----------



## jc2239

illinirdhd said:


> Ugh, I hate when that happens!



it's seriously so sad when you see it get the shiny, kind of hardened glazed over look!  i tend to only dampen my brush when i'm going for mineral so i don't create as much of a mess and end up looking like some kind of powder beast .


----------



## Veelyn

illinirdhd said:


> Yep, that's the one!  I also use it on my whole face after I finish my makeup to set the look.  If anything looks a bit powdery when your makeup is done, Fix + will take care of it, and give you a really smooth, even look.  The bottle will last a long time, and it has a nice clean (but not really smelly) smell!  (Won't make you nauseous if morning sickness has set in!)
> 
> I've also read here that you can put it in the refrigerator to give your face a nice, cool spritz in the summer (I think Frosty said she does that).
> 
> A lot of times, you can pick it up at CCO.  But if you still have your MAC counter discount, it'll probably be about the same.  Let me know what you think of it!



Thank you! This has helped me a bunch. I am going to put this on my RAOK wishlist. hehe. Unfortunately, I don't get my MAC discount anymore, since I'm no longer working at Lush, but thats ok!


----------



## MissTiss

^^What!! Why? What did I miss?


----------



## nwhite

Illinirdhd - I'm thinking about getting French Cuff e/s and 100 Strokes e/s.  I already have Mythology and was wondering if French Cuff was worth it.  The color swatch is so pretty though!  Also, I have a ton of browns and purples: Mystery; Satin Taupe; Trax; Sketch; Shale; Embark...  Do you think 100 Strokes is similar to any of those?

Also, did you get to try out Henna e/s?  I also have red hair (it's a natural reddish light brown) and brown eyes and was wondering how it will look.  Thanks


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> ^^What!! Why? What did I miss?



It was just seasonal 

Plus, w/ me being pregnant now, it wouldn't of worked out anyways. TBH, I was getting sick of the smells & my back was hurting.


----------



## MissTiss

nwhite said:


> Illinirdhd - I'm thinking about getting French Cuff e/s and 100 Strokes e/s. I already have Mythology and was wondering if French Cuff was worth it. The color swatch is so pretty though! Also, I have a ton of browns and purples: Mystery; Satin Taupe; Trax; Sketch; Shale; Embark... Do you think 100 Strokes is similar to any of those?
> 
> Also, did you get to try out Henna e/s? I also have red hair (it's a natural reddish light brown) and brown eyes and was wondering how it will look. Thanks


 

It's like the love child of Twinks and Sketch.  Very beautiful, but not necessary if you have one or both of the others.


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> It was just seasonal
> 
> Plus, w/ me being pregnant now, it wouldn't of worked out anyways. TBH, I was getting sick of the smells & my back was hurting.


 

Ahhh, I didn't know that. 

I hear you though. I can't do those jobs where I stand all day. My body just can't take it. I've got back and neck issues (I have a curved spin (scoliosis, nerve issues when under stress, Not even when I was younger.  I sound like and old fogey. I am turning 30 in about a month though...


----------



## tmc089

Definitely know what you mean Tiss and Vee. I fractured my spine a couple years ago and it hurts like...all the time. It's so annoying!! I used to work in a bakery and had to quit cause I couldn't take the standing and moving heavy boxes 

ETA: After getting through that annoying top dry later of Painterly, I tested it on my lid...perfect match!! Hip hip horray!!


----------



## illinirdhd

nwhite said:


> Illinirdhd - I'm thinking about getting French Cuff e/s and 100 Strokes e/s. I already have Mythology and was wondering if French Cuff was worth it. The color swatch is so pretty though! Also, I have a ton of browns and purples: Mystery; Satin Taupe; Trax; Sketch; Shale; Embark... Do you think 100 Strokes is similar to any of those?
> 
> Also, did you get to try out Henna e/s? I also have red hair (it's a natural reddish light brown) and brown eyes and was wondering how it will look. Thanks


 

Hmmm...  I haven't compared French Cuff or 100 Strokes with any of my other shadows, but both are gorgeous on!  French Cuff reminds me a little bit of Expensive Pink, but I didn't actually compare them side by side.  It's a bit peachier than Expensive Pink, but just really pretty.  I think 100 Strokes is probably similar to Sketch (which I also have and love!).  I didn't even think about looking at it with Trax.  Maybe I should swatch them all this weekend...  I did notice when I swatched them on my hand yesterday at Nordstrom and again last night at home that the color payoff wasn't great.  But when I put them on my eyes this morning over a paint pot, they are really pretty!

I saw some swatches (that Tiss posted somewhere) that compared Henna to Sumptuous Olive.  If you don't have either, you need one of them - they're GREAT colors for redheads.  I love Sumptuous Olive with lots of my other colors!

Also, you must get the Redhead MSF.  LOVE it.  It has a glowy finish, not at all glittery.  It's like a bronzer made for the fair-skinned!


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> Ahhh, I didn't know that.
> 
> I hear you though. I can't do those jobs where I stand all day. My body just can't take it. I've got back and neck issues (I have a curved spin (scoliosis, nerve issues when under stress, Not even when I was younger.  I sound like and old fogey. I am turning 30 in about a month though...



 30? 30 is the new 20


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ Ooooh good, then I'm only 21!  Ha!


----------



## ChristyR143

Yay! And I'm only 23 going on 24!!


----------



## tmc089

And I'm 9!!!


Lmao


----------



## Veelyn

^ LMAO.

You girls are silly.


----------



## nwhite

That makes me 18!  Yay! Hehe 

Thanks for the info Tiss and illinirdhd!

Illinirdhd ~ I don't have sumptuous olive but I do have olive groove from a LE a few years back.  I think I need to get Henna and maybe French Cuff.  I am gonna try the Redhead MSF.  It looks sooo pretty!  I need to hurry and get to Nordies before they sell out


----------



## Pursegrrl

Had fun with new e/s today!

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Satin Taupe e/s on the lids and up the crease.  Dayum why did it take me so long to discover this?  GREAT shade!!
Top Hat e/s very lightly smoked over the ST on the outer v (this is a great light navy shade in the amazing Starflash finish)
MAC Penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline (LOVE THIS!) from the Chill collection
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
Diorshow Iconic mascara.

Mineralize blush in Gentle
A little NARS Laguna bronzer for contour

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## angellisa

here's a look i just did tonight for fun. it's a dark smokey look. 

i used: 
udpp
mac gentle fume e/s
mac mont black e/s
mac arctic grey e/s
ud liner in zero
mac dazzle lash in black
mineralize skin finish duo
mineral blush in warm soul

(my FOTD pic reminded me i need to get my eyebrows waxed again!  )


----------



## tmc089

Very sexay Angelisa!!


----------



## nwhite

That's really pretty Angelisa360!


----------



## Rondafaye

Angelisa, you are so gorgeous.


----------



## angellisa

tmc, nwhite, and ronda-- THANK YOU girls!  I was a little worried about the smokey eye because every time I use blacks w/ gray it turns out really blue-ish (strange) but this time I think it looked a little better.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I have a blank face right now.  Kids are all occupied and I have an hour to myself.  Guess what I'm going to do?  lol

Make up!  I'm going to break in several new brushes I got recently as well as try some new Cargo color products (Blu Ray line).

Fun fun fun.   If it turns out well, I'dd do pics.


----------



## jenny70

WOW!! You have gorgeous eyes!!



angelisa360 said:


> here's a look i just did tonight for fun. it's a dark smokey look.
> 
> i used:
> udpp
> mac gentle fume e/s
> mac mont black e/s
> mac arctic grey e/s
> ud liner in zero
> mac dazzle lash in black
> mineralize skin finish duo
> mineral blush in warm soul
> 
> (my FOTD pic reminded me i need to get my eyebrows waxed again!  )


----------



## Veelyn

Angelisa- Beautiful!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Pinks and bronw-pinks with just a touch of purple


----------



## Odette

Tried out all my new MAC stuff along with my favorite staples:

Face:
Smashbox Color Adjust Photo Finish primer
Benefit Erase Paste mixed with Benefit Ooh-La-Lift!
Benefit Get Even powder
MAC MSF in Blonde on cheeks and under lips

Eyes:
UDPP
UD 24/7 liner in Bourbon on upper and lower lash lines
MAC e/s 100 Strokes along the lash line and in the crease
MAC e/s French Cuff from lash line to brow bone
MAC e/s Flip under brows
Chanel Inimitable mascara

Lips:
MAC l/g Red Devil

Fun look!


----------



## Rondafaye

Sounds pretty, Sad Giraffe.

Angelisa -- Interesting that blacks/grays turn blue on you. They often look lavender/plum on me for some reason.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, I took a lot of extra time today and had fun!

Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
Lancome Effacernes concealer under eyes
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
Stila contouring kit to find me some cheekbones!
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing
A little MUFE concealer from their palette #1 dabbed under the eyes
Fix + spray on the MAC 187 brush and dabbed on

Eyes:
MUFE High Def powder with the kabuki brush over my lids
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC e/s in Gesso, inner corners
MAC e/s in Satin, lids and up the crease (first time trying this!)
MAC e/s in Top Hat, outer V
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Lips:
MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle

And...here's my pics!  Just got my brows tinted today too.


----------



## Rondafaye

So pretty and natural. Love the brows, too. Mine didn't grow back in right after chemo, so they are tattooed. Most people don't seem to notice, though.


----------



## angellisa

udpp
mac penultimate liquid liner
mac plush lash in black
mac pigment in naked
mac liner in molasses on lower lashline
ysl blush variation
mac msf duo
random clinique gloss on lips

the liner turned out a lot thicker than i wanted...but next time i'll be more careful!


----------



## angellisa

yay pursegrrl, a pic! Very pretty! Your brows are very natural in color! I love your blush too!


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty Auntie and Angelisa!!!


----------



## Odette

^Pretty girls!  Love the smokey looks.


----------



## MissTiss

PGal!! Love your cheeks!  Wonder if I need love thing....


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Gosh, thanks, everyone! Not bad for goin' on the big 4-2 this year... Yeah, the brows look a little too reddish in that pic; they really do calm down after awhile and it totally saves me time with pencil or MAC Brow Set in the morning.  Otherwise, my brows are way too light and a little too overplucked from the early 1990s looks, LOL.

MT, I'm still working on the blush/contouring techniques.  I'm having fun but not yet used to seeing me with blush after so long!  You HAVE to get Love Thing...Queenofda702 got it for my RAOK and it's fabulous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

angelisa, that naked pigment with the liquid liner is AWESOME!!   Gorgeous.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

PG, A PICTURE!!!!!! Whaaattt?!?!?! You look great! I have Love Thing too-I really like it!

Angelisa-I love the look! The pigment is really natural, but I love the shine it gives.


----------



## Pursegrrl

QueenOfDa702 said:


> PG, A PICTURE!!!!!! Whaaattt?!?!?! You look great! I have Love Thing too-I really like it!
> 
> Angelisa-I love the look! The pigment is really natural, but I love the shine it gives.


 
Yeah, I decided to actually post a pic this time, LMAO!!  Ooh I just realized I put the grey shadow as Satin when it really was SCENE.  Sorry, everyone ush:. 

Yay, glad you got yourself some Love Thing goodness too!


----------



## barbie_slayer

angelisa360 said:


> udpp
> mac penultimate liquid liner
> mac plush lash in black
> mac pigment in naked
> mac liner in molasses on lower lashline
> ysl blush variation
> mac msf duo
> random clinique gloss on lips
> 
> the liner turned out a lot thicker than i wanted...but next time i'll be more careful!


Wow, you totally convinced me to buy the MAC penultimate liner  Looks great!


----------



## angellisa

thanks *tmc*, *imasadgiraffe*, *pursegrrl*, *queen*, and *barbie*! 

*barbie*-- you will LOVE the penultimate liner! I just ordered a second one for for backup


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty PG!! You're so good at that outer V and your skin looks amazing!



Pursegrrl said:


> OK, I took a lot of extra time today and had fun!
> 
> Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
> Lancome Effacernes concealer under eyes
> MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
> Stila contouring kit to find me some cheekbones!
> MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing
> A little MUFE concealer from their palette #1 dabbed under the eyes
> Fix + spray on the MAC 187 brush and dabbed on
> 
> Eyes:
> MUFE High Def powder with the kabuki brush over my lids
> MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
> MAC e/s in Gesso, inner corners
> MAC e/s in Satin, lids and up the crease (first time trying this!)
> MAC e/s in Top Hat, outer V
> Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
> MUFE Smokey Lash mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
> MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle
> 
> And...here's my pics! Just got my brows tinted today too.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!  I actually like the thicker line!



angelisa360 said:


> udpp
> mac penultimate liquid liner
> mac plush lash in black
> mac pigment in naked
> mac liner in molasses on lower lashline
> ysl blush variation
> mac msf duo
> random clinique gloss on lips
> 
> the liner turned out a lot thicker than i wanted...but next time i'll be more careful!


----------



## GnomeNisse

My attempt at blues today.  I really shoud not do a bare face and done up eyes for these pics.  I look so undone...but I just love playing with eye make up.


----------



## angellisa

gorgeous gnome! the colors go great with your coloring! and, you blue eyes are so pretty, i'm jealous! 

what products did you use?


----------



## angellisa

jenny70 said:


> Very pretty!  I actually like the thicker line!



thank you, jenny!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> Very Pretty PG!! You're so good at that outer V and your skin looks amazing!


 
Aw shucks, jenny!!  I am so on a mission to get that outer V/crease thang mastered...some days are better than others, hee hee!!  I am so totally inspired by the fabulous looks in this thread!

Skin rule #1:  DRINK WATER / WEAR SUNSCREEN.  

Oh, and chubby cheeks puff out my wrinkles, hehehehe...


----------



## Pursegrrl

GnomeNisse said:


> My attempt at blues today. I really shoud not do a bare face and done up eyes for these pics. I look so undone...but I just love playing with eye make up.


 
Amazing!!  Beautiful look, g!


----------



## Rondafaye

I'm embarrassed to put my photos up because, even though I'm getting better with my eye makeup, y'all put me to shame. Oh, well, just learning. Here's today's face. I was going for the pinky blues. Looks better from a distance than close-up. Also, the flash on my camera is too strong so it sort of bleaches me out. On the plus side, the big flash hides my wrinkles!

The goods:

Face: 
Dr. Brandt Pores No More
Tarte's Peaches & Cream with a Dusting of MUFE's Duo Mat
Stila Contour Trio
Lauren Hutton Concealer
MAC Pink Swoon Blush
Laura Geller Balance and Brighten in Fair

Eyes:
All Over Color: Thistle (I think this is from Everday Minerals)
Lid up to Crease: DuWop Blue Eyes Base Shade
Crease: Bellflower Blue (I think this is from Lumiere)
Brow Highlighter: Studio Gear Snow White
Liner: Upper and Lower -- MAC Royal Wink
Waterline: L'Oreal HiP Loose Kohl in Black
L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara
Today's Contact Lenses: Aqua

Lips:
LipFusion Plumping Pencil in Pretty topped by Revlon Laser Lavender


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ verah nice, RF!


----------



## jenny70

*Very Pretty RF!! I still have a hard time believing that you are really 49!! LOL!*



Rondafaye said:


> I'm embarrassed to put my photos up because, even though I'm getting better with my eye makeup, y'all put me to shame. Oh, well, just learning. Here's today's face. I was going for the pinky blues. Looks better from a distance than close-up. Also, the flash on my camera is too strong so it sort of bleaches me out. On the plus side, the big flash hides my wrinkles!
> 
> The goods:
> 
> Face:
> Dr. Brandt Pores No More
> Tarte's Peaches & Cream with a Dusting of MUFE's Duo Mat
> Stila Contour Trio
> Lauren Hutton Concealer
> MAC Pink Swoon Blush
> Laura Geller Balance and Brighten in Fair
> 
> Eyes:
> All Over Color: Thistle (I think this is from Everday Minerals)
> Lid up to Crease: DuWop Blue Eyes Base Shade
> Crease: Bellflower Blue (I think this is from Lumiere)
> Brow Highlighter: Studio Gear Snow White
> Liner: Upper and Lower -- MAC Royal Wink
> Waterline: L'Oreal HiP Loose Kohl in Black
> L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara
> Today's Contact Lenses: Aqua
> 
> Lips:
> LipFusion Plumping Pencil in Pretty topped by Revlon Laser Lavender


----------



## claireZk

jenny70 said:


> *Very Pretty RF!! I still have a hard time believing that you are really 49!! LOL!*


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Rondafaye

Thanks, y'all. I am, though. I have a daughter in grad school and a son in college.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Rondafaye said:


> Thanks, y'all. I am, though. I have a daughter in grad school and a son in college.



So, tell me... Have you ever gotten hit on by one of your sons friends? You are a total HOTTIE! 

I can hear it now "Dude! Your Mom is HOT!" and your son says, "Man, shut up! Thats my MOM!" 






Sorry, that was inappropriate.


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone looks great.


----------



## Rondafaye

QueenOfDa702 said:


> So, tell me... Have you ever gotten hit on by one of your sons friends? You are a total HOTTIE!
> 
> I can hear it now "Dude! Your Mom is HOT!" and your son says, "Man, shut up! Thats my MOM!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was inappropriate.


 
My son goes to college in DC and we live in Texas, so I rarely meet his friends. I will tell you that my husband says all of his co-workers tease him that he's getting older and I'm not! It just makes him smile. He's one of those guys that gets better looking as he gets older. He is way more handsome now than he was 25 years ago. Unfair, isn't it?


----------



## barbie_slayer

I really love those colors on you, Rondafaye!  The MAC royal wink liner looks fantastic.  It really makes me want to pull out my purples..


----------



## angellisa

Ronda, you look amazing! love the colors on you


----------



## tmc089

Looks so good Ronda!! That first pic of you on your phone is so celeb-esque . I love that bright blue liner on you!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, my Chanel smoky eye quad was feeling verrrry neglected so I brought her out today:

MAC:
Bare study paint pot
I dabbed the next to darkest of the greys on my lid with Smashbox brush #4.  I know, this is supposed to be a concealer brush but it's fantastic as an e/s brush on me...
Then I took the next to lightest and layered over the top.  I can't remember who posted it, but someone in the smokey eye thread recommended layering from darkest to lightest for a different look and I LOVE this!  Especially for daytime.
MAC Penultimate liner, upper lashline.
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC lipstick in Russe
Chanel glossimer in Giggle


----------



## Rondafaye

^^Sounds gorgeous!! I didn't put on a stitch of makeup today because I'm working from home and giving my skin a rest.^^


----------



## frostedcouture

monistat primer
C.O. bigelow strawberry sundae mentha lip shine
diorshow iconic mascara
mac all that glitters e/s
revlon colorstay dark brown e/s
nyc brown eyeliner
EDM medium beige neutral foundation
EDM multi tasking concealer
EDM new car smell blush


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ronda, my SO is 7 years older than me, everyone thinks we are the same age! Sooo not fair lol!


Girls, i got my Coastal Scents palette! Im so excited to use it and post my looks here!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ok girls, I couldnt sleep so i decided to play a little with my Coastal Scents palette. Tricia(tmc) inspired me to try the Makeup geek challenge from last week (http://www.worldphotographicarts.com...mac_makeup.jpg)

So, here is my attempt. No face makeup on because, well, it was the middle of the night lol! 

I dont have any black liquid liner(I thought I did) so pencil had to do...











you could tell I am dead tired, my eyes are sooo red lol!


----------



## tmc089

VALLLL!!! It looks sooo good!!! You did seriously such a good job. I didn't use liquid liner either, I wet my liner brush and used carbon. I don't know why, but I just don't like liquid liner. I mess up more with it lol.


----------



## Veelyn

Val- That looks good!


----------



## michie

Nice, ladies!

I finally got Reflect Transparent Teal and decided to do a teal look with it.....






(MAC, unless otherwise stated)
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Hush CCB
Shimmermoss
Saddle
MUFE #72
Plumage
Brow Shader in Maple/Soft Charcoal
Spiked Brow Pencil
Shroom
Reflect Transparent Teal patted on top of Shimmermoss only
MAC Prep+Prime Lash/Plushblack Mascara
BeneFit Babe Cake Liner 

My lower lid was not done in this pic. I eventually put on:
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero
MAC Peacocked Softsparkle Pencil


----------



## gwendolen

Wow, you guys have talent for eye makeup! Maybe I'll post here someday.


----------



## Veelyn

Michie- Thats very pretty.


----------



## spylove22

MICHIE, that looks really good!


----------



## michie

Veelyn said:


> Michie- Thats very pretty.





spylove22 said:


> MICHIE, that looks really good!



Thanks, ladies! Would you believe I've only been wearing eyeshadow close to 3 years? Didn't own a thing before June of '06. Now I have everything under the sun. I'm addicted .


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty michie!!


----------



## barbie_slayer

michie said:


> Nice, ladies!
> 
> I finally got Reflect Transparent Teal and decided to do a teal look with it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MAC, unless otherwise stated)
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance
> Hush CCB
> Shimmermoss
> Saddle
> MUFE #72
> Plumage
> Brow Shader in Maple/Soft Charcoal
> Spiked Brow Pencil
> Shroom
> Reflect Transparent Teal patted on top of Shimmermoss only
> MAC Prep+Prime Lash/Plushblack Mascara
> BeneFit Babe Cake Liner
> 
> My lower lid was not done in this pic. I eventually put on:
> UD 24/7 Liner in Zero
> MAC Peacocked Softsparkle Pencil


I love this!!  Your eyeliner looks fabulous


----------



## michie

Thanks, everyone! I'll have to post more of my eyeshadow looks sometime.


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my face of the day.


----------



## MissTiss

^^Pretty!

You too, Michie!


----------



## mytwocents

Michie that is beautiful! That's damn good blending!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks girls!




michie said:


> Nice, ladies!
> 
> I finally got Reflect Transparent Teal and decided to do a teal look with it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MAC, unless otherwise stated)
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance
> Hush CCB
> Shimmermoss
> Saddle
> MUFE #72
> Plumage
> Brow Shader in Maple/Soft Charcoal
> Spiked Brow Pencil
> Shroom
> Reflect Transparent Teal patted on top of Shimmermoss only
> MAC Prep+Prime Lash/Plushblack Mascara
> BeneFit Babe Cake Liner
> 
> My lower lid was not done in this pic. I eventually put on:
> UD 24/7 Liner in Zero
> MAC Peacocked Softsparkle Pencil



Wow! Thats a beautiful look. What brush do you use for blending? 

Thats the only brush I dont have, a blending brush.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my face of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 644677



Nice!


----------



## angellisa

all of you look great! you really know how to work with colors well!


----------



## pmburk

Okay, here's mine (description only, sorry!):

- Smashbox Photo Finish primer
- Bare Escentuals foundation in 1.2 Fairly Light
- Coty Airspun loose powder in translucent 
- Eyebrow cream to fill in sparse areas: Sonia Kashuk Arch Alert brow kit
- Merle Norman eyeliner pencil in raisin, along upper lash line only
- Aveda Petal Essence eyeshadows in Moon (lightish grey over entire lid), Willow (dark grey over lid & crease), Illumination (light pearly color, splash on browbone only)
- Aveda Petal Essence blush in Lotus
- Chanel Exceptionnel mascara, black
- Aveda lipliner in Crushed Carob
- Aveda Uruku lip pigment in Sheer Cassava

This is pretty much my everyday face, although I swap my lip color fairly often.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

DAMN Val - GREAT job!!!


QueenOfDa702 said:


> Ok girls, I couldnt sleep so i decided to play a little with my Coastal Scents palette. Tricia(tmc) inspired me to try the Makeup geek challenge from last week (http://www.worldphotographicarts.com...mac_makeup.jpg)
> 
> So, here is my attempt. No face makeup on because, well, it was the middle of the night lol!
> 
> I dont have any black liquid liner(I thought I did) so pencil had to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could tell I am dead tired, my eyes are sooo red lol!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my face of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 644677



Amazing lips!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Michie - love the look girl!!!  Perfect application!


----------



## michie

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Wow! Thats a beautiful look. What brush do you use for blending?
> 
> Thats the only brush I dont have, a blending brush.



I didn't use a traditional blending brush on this one. I used Sephora's crease brush only to apply Saddle above the crease and I used NARS' #14 to apply MUFE#72 and Plumage to the outer crease. I pretty much just blended the crease with the #14.


----------



## jc2239

*val* i love the look it's stunning!
http://web2.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=103291702001


----------



## claireZk

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my face of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 644677


What lipstick did you use?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Rondafaye

Wow, so many lovely looks. Y'all are all gorgeous.


----------



## shakti29

Today I am wearing:
MAC Naked pigment
Smashbox Obsidian
MAC Carbon
Kiss Me Mascara

Orgasm blush

MAC High Tea lipstick
Smashbox Illume gloss

One of my co-workers told me today I should have been a make-up artist  I thought that was a nice compliment!


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> What lipstick did you use?  It's gorgeous!


Thank you.  It's called 3-D by M.A.C.


----------



## coach4me

so many lovely looks!

today I'm wearing:
Stila tinted illuminting moisturizer
Salley Hansen "naturals" concealer
Ultima II loose powder

Mac paint pot in bare study
mac e/s wintersky on the lid
mac e/s silver ring on the outer v and blended into the crease
Estee Lauder sumptuous mascara... a ROAK gift from the lovely socaltrojan!

clinique l/s in pink beach (this was part of a gwp, not sure if it's a regular production color!)
mac lip glass in dreamy


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today, I used my Brightside/Gallery Gal duo and for my crease I used a Neutrogena Mineral e/s. Today wasn't a good makeup day lol. My skin was horrible and I completley FORGOT to use Painterly!! I haven't been out of the house much so I haven't been wearing alot of makeup as you could probably tell lol. Hopefully next time I'll remember!!


----------



## Rondafaye

Tricia -- The shape of your eyes and brows is so lovely.


----------



## frostedcouture

Rondafaye said:


> Tricia -- The shape of your eyes and brows is so lovely.



yeah!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks you two!!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today, I used my Brightside/Gallery Gal duo and for my crease I used a Neutrogena Mineral e/s. Today wasn't a good makeup day lol. My skin was horrible and I completley FORGOT to use Painterly!! I haven't been out of the house much so I haven't been wearing alot of makeup as you could probably tell lol. Hopefully next time I'll remember!!



Kiera- What mascara did you use? Your lashes are always perfect! Those colors are really pretty too.


----------



## shakti29

Gorgeous Tricia!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone!! Vee, I used Colossal Volum' Express by Maybelline. I like it!

I did a MakeUpGeek challenge today. We had to do a look inspired by our favorite work of art. My friend Tim drew this picture for me a while back in high school and I love it so much that it's been on my wall ever since. I didn't like how the lines turned out, but oh well!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow!!! Very creative, Tricia! I love it!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Christy!


----------



## angellisa

gorgeous tricia!

today:

painterly paint pot
naked pigment
time and space
mulch
rice paper
fluidline in graphic brown
dazzle lash

all items are MAC


----------



## fufu

tmc089: I like your eyes, very alluring and enchanting.


----------



## coach4me

Stila Illuminating TM
Sally Hansen concealer
Ultima II loose powder

MAC p/p in bare study
MAC liquidlast liner in point black
Estee Lauder sumptuous mascara

Some cheapie red lip liner (nyx, I think?)
MAC russian Red Lip Glass

I was going for the less defined eye/strong red lip look...


----------



## ChristyR143

You're welcome, Tricia!!

Very pretty, Angelisa! You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC femme fi and all that glitters
blistex silk and shine
C.O. bigelow mentha lip shine marshmallow sundae
EDM winged butter 
EDM jingle bells


----------



## lvuittonaddict

makeup sucks. i just spent $200 in MAC. dammit!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today, I used my Brightside/Gallery Gal duo and for my crease I used a Neutrogena Mineral e/s. Today wasn't a good makeup day lol. My skin was horrible and I completley FORGOT to use Painterly!! I haven't been out of the house much so I haven't been wearing alot of makeup as you could probably tell lol. Hopefully next time I'll remember!!


 
Oooh, just seeing this now - WOW!  

Love, Auntie


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, not so rushed today so I took a little more time to get ready for work...

MUFE High Def foundation and powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna to contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC Arctic Grey e/s on lids
MAC Apres Ski e/s on the outer v and crease
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC Dazzlelash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus

...have I told you guys lately how much I'm in LOVE with the arctic grey/apres ski e/s, LOL!!  Totally goofproof and not your generic greys at all...there's a nice taupe in them.


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my yesterday face and my today face. I used less makeup today.


----------



## jc2239

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my yesterday face and my today face. I used less makeup today.



i love love love yesterday's eyes!  can you share what shadows you were wearing with us?


----------



## lambiepie

Here are today's eye's....






















I used the same colors as my last FOTD that I posted, I just used more pink this time! (Oh, and nevermind my brows... I tend to do the "peoples eyebrow" alot. So they always look different! lol. They're really the same. I swear! lol!


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Wow! That's awesome!!!


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> i love love love yesterday's eyes!  can you share what shadows you were wearing with us?


And today's too, please?


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Everyone looks beautiful!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> And today's too, please?


Awww, thanks you guys.  Ok for yesterday's eyes I was wearing:

Urban Decay primer
M.A.C's Electra in my inner eye
Smudged Violet eye shadow from the M.A.C Shadowy Lady Quad in the middle of my lid
Shadowy lady eye shadow on the outer v corner.
Maybelline Ultra Liner waterproof eyeliner on the top lid
Make Up Forever black water proof pencil in my water line

Today's eye makeup was the same base; UD primer potion
Urban Decay's Last Call e/s over my lid to the crease
Then I dabbed some Kitten by Stila over UD Last Call e/s
On my lower lid I smudged M.A.C's Gold Spice Brushed Metal-X e/s

Thank you for the compliments.  I totally love eyeshadows and I am expecting some more in the mail soon and I will definately share with you all.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I kept it pretty simple (foundation and loose powder eyes with a little MAC Phone Number liner and Lancome hypnose mascara) as I was a little under the weather this morning.

BUT, later tonight I tried my brand new PAINT in Bare Canvas and played around with a few MAC e/s I haven't used in ages:

Coppering on the lid
Espresso smoked over the coppering, emphasizing the outer v with the MAC 224 brush
A little Gleam e/s to smooth out and blend the lines between these two shades.  GLEAM actually is pretty compatible and it was fun as I haven't used this shade too much!


----------



## bnjj

- Monistat primer
- Avon Mineral foundation - sand beige
- NARS Orgasm Blush
- UDPP
- MAC Gleam e/s
- Clinique Buttermilk e/s
- Lash Blast Mascara in Very Black
- MAC Lipglass (from Little Darlings Collection)


----------



## mytwocents

lambiepie that looks so awesome...were you going out somewhere fun last night or just experimenting? 

Also the color above the crease is that the same as what your wearing on your lid? 

What brand are you using to get this really pigmented bright look?


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine today!!

Painterly
Deep brown from Neutrogena in crease
Rice paper and Mink & Sable on lid
All That Glitters highlight
Angel lipstick
Lovejoy blush
Beautytubes Mascara


----------



## barbie_slayer

^ I love the ricepaper color on you.  I just bought that one during the FF sale, but I've only used it on my brow bone.  I'll have to give it a try on my lid now too.


----------



## frostedcouture

That looks pretty and something I would wear all the time Tricia (:  
I'm barely wearing any makeup today because I had a mini tourney!  EDM medium beige neutral foundation, soft lips, bobbi brown gel eyeliner, max factor volume couture mascara, monistat primer


----------



## Pursegrrl

Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
Stila contouring kit
MAC blush in Love Thing

MAC paint in Bare Canvas
MAC Pandamonium e/s on the lids
MAC Black Tied, layered over on the outer halves of the lids
MAC Silver Ring, layered over all of this and a little up the crease
MAC Electra, layered over all of this and a little up higher on the browbone and inner corners
MAC Penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
Lancome Hypnose mascara

Haven't done the lips yet!  This was a totally different approach for me with the smokey eye...I forced myself to put the darker color over most of the whole lid (I usually avoid the inner corners out of habit). I also started with the darkest shades first and kept layering lighter and lighter which really blended out the harsh lines a little better.  Can't remember who posted about this in the smokey eyes thread but THANK YOU!!


----------



## claireZk

Very pretty, girls!


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty Tricia and PG!


----------



## tmc089

Looks SOO good auntie!! I'm so jealous of your eye color!

Barbie: I just started using it on my lid. The other day I did it on my lid and as a highlight with a really deep shimmery brown on the crease, it looked really good!! Such a versatile color!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ awww, shucks, T, I'm so jealous of YOUR gorgeous brown eyes!!  It says hazel on my drivers license...who knows...they change blue to green and back depending on what I'm wearing, LOL.


----------



## tmc089

Lmao I was playing on Picnik yesterday and I gave myself hazel eyes, it looked so cool!! I'm jealous because my brother has them, maybe I'll get colored contacts lol.


----------



## angellisa

pretty looks everyone! you all look gorgeous!


----------



## emilyharperfan

MSF Natural in Light Medium
Enough Said Beauty Powder blush
Painterly
All That Glitters on lid
Deep Damson in crease
Shroom as highlight
Urban Decay Zero 24/7 pencil
L'Oreal Telescopic mascara in carbon black
Cover Girl TruShine Lipcolor in Powerpink Shine
MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## shoegal27

Yesterday I bought the Blackground paint pot and I tried it today.  The reason I got it was I saw a tutorial on youtube about this product and how almost every color worn over it is absolutely gorgeous.  It makes the color pop.  

So today I wore:
Blackground PP
Silver ring
sketch in outer v
Wedge in crease
Vanilla on brow

Very Victoria Beckham..


----------



## QueenOfDa702

PG-Nice look! I always like when you post pictures! 



tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today!!
> 
> Painterly
> Deep brown from Neutrogena in crease
> Rice paper and Mink & Sable on lid
> All That Glitters highlight
> Angel lipstick
> Lovejoy blush
> Beautytubes Mascara



I always love your looks!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tomorrow I don't have school and I only get to hang out with friends if I finish a project >:/  I probably wont be wearing makeup then
today i used MAC femme-fi, vanilla pigment and woodwinked, Max Factor Volume Couture, EDM medium beige neutral, NARS napoli, MAC warmed msf, revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner, NYC white eyeliner


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Cash Flow paint pot
Gilded Ash e/s (from Metal Urge) over the entire lid
Print e/s, very lightly on the outer V
All That Glitters e/s layered over it all and a little up the crease/browbone
Liquid Liner, bootblack

Maybelline the Colossal Volum' Express mascara, upper lashes

NARS bronzer in Laguna, for contour
MAC blush in flirt & tease

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC lipglass in Nymphette

Girls...I'm REALLY falling in love with doing darker shades first and layering lighter ones on top for smokey eyes!  Seems backwards but it really gets the edges blended in.


----------



## lambiepie

Here is todays...

















I used...

~too faced shadow insurance~
~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
~mufe black liner on waterline~
~max factor volume couture in rich black~


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~


 
LP, you knock it out of the park again!!  Hat's off to you...you rock!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Heehee....

Awwwww shucks... Thank you *PG *!! You made me feel all warm inside!! lol. I've been practicing everyday. I was so out of it for a while. I've even started practicing on my 8 yr old! HAHAHA!!


----------



## lambiepie

mytwocents said:


> lambiepie that looks so awesome...were you going out somewhere fun last night or just experimenting?
> 
> Also the color above the crease is that the same as what your wearing on your lid?
> 
> What brand are you using to get this really pigmented bright look?


 

Awwww thank you *mytwocents*!!

I'm wearing *bright pink* on my lid and I also brought it up a little into the crease before doing *fishnet* (purple form *urban decay*) in it. 

The pink is called *bright pink* and it is from *scandulous cosmetics*. They are an l.a based company, so far they only have 3 places (all in malls), but the owner has started to add some of her stuff on ebay. So far just their shadow base (which is awesome!!) I hear shadows are to follow!

 I was also using toofaced shadow insurance.

Oh and no.... I didn't go out that night. The only place me and my face went to was ~tarjay~! lol
I am just trying to get back in the groove


----------



## Veelyn

angelisa360 said:


> gorgeous tricia!
> 
> today:
> 
> painterly paint pot
> naked pigment
> time and space
> mulch
> rice paper
> fluidline in graphic brown
> dazzle lash
> 
> all items are MAC



Beautiful. Love this color with your eye color.. [our eye color! ]


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> Here are today's eye's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same colors as my last FOTD that I posted, I just used more pink this time! (Oh, and nevermind my brows... I tend to do the "peoples eyebrow" alot. So they always look different! lol. They're really the same. I swear! lol!



Wow. This is probably one of the prettiest looks I've seen. These colors are just gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

Kiera- Love those colors! They look good with your eyes.

PG- Can't go wrong with the smokey eye!


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~



This is really pretty too! Those colors are tdf! You are very talented!


----------



## mytwocents

lambiepie- 
I saw a tutorial once using scandalous cosmetics and her makeup was fierce, as is yours! 
Your right, they only have e/s primer on *bay but I will definitely be buying the colors when they list them. 
The blue look is gorgeous. 
How do they blend? 

Thanks!


----------



## Anoka

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~


 
All of your looks are absolutely stunning!


----------



## illinirdhd

Today I'm wearing...

Painterly Paint Pot
Electra all over my lids, from lashline to brow bone
Smoke & Diamonds smudged from the outer V into the crease, and about 3/4 of the way over to my inner corners
Carbon very lightly smudged just in the crease
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prep + Prime Lash
Zoomlash in Black


----------



## tmc089

Dear Lambie,

Give us your makeup skills, now. Thanks.

Love, Kiera & the rest of the FOTD girls


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty! great blending skills!!



lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~


----------



## jenny70

This sounds really pretty, any pics?



illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing...
> 
> Painterly Paint Pot
> Electra all over my lids, from lashline to brow bone
> Smoke & Diamonds smudged from the outer V into the crease, and about 3/4 of the way over to my inner corners
> Carbon very lightly smudged just in the crease
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Prep + Prime Lash
> Zoomlash in Black


----------



## angellisa

Veelyn said:


> Beautiful. Love this color with your eye color.. [our eye color! ]



 thank you! if you don't own mulch, you have to get it. it is my #1 used MAC eyeshadow..it was like my first eyeshadow in high school, and i've gone through 3 or so containers since then. lol!


----------



## angellisa

lambie-- you are amazing with your color/blending techniques!


----------



## claireZk

Lambie- I love your eotd's! 

Today I used:
Bare Minerals in Medium Beige
MAC msf in Brunette
YSL e/s duo in #1 
MAC pigment in Naked
Revlon Colorstay e/l in Black Brown
Napoleon Perdis Long Black mascara
Chapstick
MAC Fix+
... pretty boring!


----------



## lambiepie

illinirdhd said:


> Today I'm wearing...
> 
> Painterly Paint Pot
> Electra all over my lids, from lashline to brow bone
> Smoke & Diamonds smudged from the outer V into the crease, and about 3/4 of the way over to my inner corners
> Carbon very lightly smudged just in the crease
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> Prep + Prime Lash
> Zoomlash in Black


 

This sounds really pretty! I would love to see a pic...??


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks everyone for the compliments! You guys are toooo sweet! I love seeing all of your FOTD'S too! Everyone always does such a great job! 

I'm really just trying to get back in the groove. I have no idea what colors i'm going to try today. Everyday I try to do something different..... any suggestions?? 

*Mytwocents*, yes priscilla is amazing! (She is also an instructer at their makeup school) i've had no problem blending scandulous shadows. They are rather easy and very highly pigmented!


----------



## lambiepie

tmc089 said:


> Dear Lambie,
> 
> Give us your makeup skills, now. Thanks.
> 
> Love, Kiera & the rest of the FOTD girls


 



Girl, you do a pretty amazing job yourself!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~



So pretty! I admire your talent.


----------



## tmc089

Lambie, I'd love to see some smokey-ness!! I have a slight obsession with smokey eyes lol.


----------



## lovemysavior

Here's yesterday's FOTD:


----------



## illinirdhd

^^^ I haven't figured out how to take good FOTD pics yet.  And my camera is packed.


----------



## Odette

I have an interview today, so:

Benefit You Rebel Lite tinted moisturizer
Benefit Erase Paste
Benefit Get Even Powder
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Blonde on cheekbones and under lower lip
UDPP
MAC e/s in Seedy Pearl from lash line to brow bone
MAC e/s in Phloof! under brows
MAC Brow Set in Show Off
Covergirl Exact Eyelights mascara in Blue Sapphire
Benefit Posie Tint on lips with Aerie Kiss Soft Gloss in light pink over it


----------



## illinirdhd

I'm wearing the MAC Mineralize Trio in Outspoken today - forgot how pretty this one is.  Even got compliments from the MAC counter!!!

Painterly Paint Pot
Lighter Purple shade all over lid, lashline to top of crease
Darker Purple/Plummy shade in the outer V, crease and blended together with the other purple
Silver glitter on the inner corners (used 242 brush with Fix +)
Phloof! under my brows, and sort of padded on top of silver to tone it down a bit
Blacktrack Fluidline
Prep + Prime Lash
Zoomlash in Black


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you queen!!

Tmc, I will have to try that. Let me see if I get around to _any_ makeup. I feel so BLAH today!!


----------



## lambiepie

Illinirdhd That sounds really pretty. I am so into purples right now! Even though my BF hates them! lol. Idk why....??


----------



## tmc089

Boys don't understand the art of makeup


----------



## lambiepie

Nope!! When I did the purple and pink the other day he said "It's alright" "I don't think I like the purple"....I told him not to look at it then! lol.

 Yet he's the one who got me a $100 mac gift card for christmas, and still complains when i'm playing with my makeup for what he calls "forever". He also found out some info for me about a makeup school (i need a certificate, i eventually want to do behind the scenes kind of makeup). Ugh, boys...>=[


----------



## illinirdhd

Boys stink sometimes.  *tmc* is right - they know nothing about the art of makeup (love that!).

I don't think my husband would like bright purples, but he likes the smokey ones.  He looked at me funny the first time I put on Danger Zone (the red & black mineralize trio), but he even got used to that one!  Just takes some adjustment - when he met me, I wore VERY natural and VERY neutral eyeshadows!


----------



## nwhite

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~


 
That looks soo pretty!  I love all the blue colors together


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thank you. I was "experimenting"... I don't usually go out like that everyday. Of course it's ok to, I just don't. I think I might start doing that though...lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

illinirdhd said:


> Boys stink sometimes. *tmc* is right - they know nothing about the art of makeup (love that!).
> 
> I don't think my husband would like bright purples, but he likes the smokey ones. He looked at me funny the first time I put on Danger Zone (the red & black mineralize trio), but he even got used to that one! Just takes some adjustment - when he met me, I wore VERY natural and VERY neutral eyeshadows!


 
Soooo true.  Boys know nothing about what we go through to look fab.  And it doesn't change, even at my age, ahem.


----------



## MissTiss

^^Great....just when I hoped 30 would be better. LOL. 

Lambie, OMG! You're a true artist. You look fab.


----------



## tmc089

lambiepie said:


> Nope!! When I did the purple and pink the other day he said "It's alright" "I don't think I like the purple"....I told him not to look at it then! lol.
> 
> Yet he's the one who got me a $100 mac gift card for christmas, and still complains when i'm playing with my makeup for what he calls "forever". He also found out some info for me about a *makeup school* (i need a certificate, i eventually want to do behind the scenes kind of makeup). Ugh, boys...>=[



I want my cert. too!! It sucks though, since CT isn't considered a "hub" there's NO good or dependable schools around here. I'm in no rush to get it even though I really want it, so I'll probably get around to it after I graduate and get some cash together. It also sucks that cosmetology licenses are mainly about hair...I hear there's only like 8 hours of makeup if you're lucky. Grrrrr


----------



## illinirdhd

I played with my new eyeshadows today!

Painterly paint pot
Shimmermoss from my lashline to the crease (this is a really pretty color!)
Gorgeous Gold over Shimmermoss in the inner corners (it goes kind of a sea green - really pretty!)
Twinks in the crease and outer V
Paradisco blended into Twinks, to soften and smudge it out
Phloof! under my brow
Fluidline in Dipdown
Prep + Prime Lash
Zoomlash in Black

I'm soooo not used to teal shades on my face, but Shimmermoss is beautiful with brown eyes.  I think I'll really love it with Tempting too!

Also, when I put Twinks in my makeup drawer last night, I couldn't believe how close it is to 100 Strokes.  But when I swatched them on my hand this morning, they're suprisingly different!


----------



## lambiepie

tmc089 said:


> I want my cert. too!! It sucks though, since CT isn't considered a "hub" there's NO good or dependable schools around here. I'm in no rush to get it even though I really want it, so I'll probably get around to it after I graduate and get some cash together. It also sucks that cosmetology licenses are mainly about hair...I hear there's only like 8 hours of makeup if you're lucky. Grrrrr


 

Hey you can always come stay with me and we can go to school together . lol.

The school i'm thinking about is only 2 hours a day, 2 day's a week for 4 weeks . Not bad at all!

 I did the cosmetology thing. It's loooooooong!! lol.


----------



## tmc089

Aw lol I wishh! I've always wanted to make a Cali visit!!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> I want my cert. too!! It sucks though, since CT isn't considered a "hub" there's NO good or dependable schools around here. I'm in no rush to get it even though I really want it, so I'll probably get around to it after I graduate and get some cash together. It also sucks that cosmetology licenses are mainly about hair...I hear there's only like 8 hours of makeup if you're lucky. Grrrrr



I'm going to school to be an Esthetician, you should check it out. It has 100 hours of make up application  [Here, atleast.]


----------



## tmc089

Oooh thanks Vee!! I'll definitely look into that!


----------



## shakti29

Bear with me, this is my first attempt at posting a photo of my eyes...sorry I have baggier skin that most of you 

I used Smashbox eye shadows in Pronto and ASAP and did my waterline with Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Ivy. Kiss Me Mascara (I think I could have used more..I can barely see my lashes). I think I need more concealer too. Maybe I should take pictures of myself every morning?? LOL!


----------



## MissTiss

^^You look great, Shakti! I don't see any baggy skin.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

For this look I used Too Faced Cosmetics World Showcase trunk.
I put the brown in the crease, a gold all over the lid, and black in outer V. I use MAC vanilla as a highlighter.
This was all blended in.
I used MAC teddy eyeliner and Diorshow iconic mascara.

For my face I used Clinique Super Balanced Makeup + Clinique Bronzer + Blush in sunkissed


----------



## angellisa

*shakti*, you have gorgeous eyes! the e/s complements them very well!

*t0temama*, love the colors or the e/s! teddy looks great on you-- it is one of my favs


----------



## tmc089

Here me today!! If you happen to notice Oreo's in my teeth...yeah...sorry. They were really good.

MAC Mink & Sable e/s
Neutrogena Mineral Sheers in Clay e/s
MAC Ricepaper e/s
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express Mascara
MAC Angel l/s


----------



## lambiepie

Beautifu TMC!!!! What is the color on the lowest part of your lid? Near the lashline..


----------



## barbie_slayer

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used...
> 
> ~too faced shadow insurance~
> ~shimmermoss e/s (mac)~
> ~bright navy e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)~
> ~l'oreal liquid liner in blackest black~
> ~mufe black liner on waterline~
> ~max factor volume couture in rich black~


This seriously looks airbrushed- you did a PERFECT job!  I wish I could get even my liner that nice.


----------



## lambiepie

^Thank you barbie slayer! You know the only one that ever really says anything about my makeup is my mom. lol. I have caught people looking at me, I assume they are looking at my makeup by the "way" they are staring, but no one really ever says anything to me. You girls are all so nice!


----------



## tmc089

Lambie- it's also the Neutrogena deep brown color.


----------



## barbie_slayer

lambiepie said:


> ^Thank you barbie slayer! You know the only one that ever really says anything about my makeup is my mom. lol. I have caught people looking at me, I assume they are looking at my makeup by the "way" they are staring, but no one really ever says anything to me. You girls are all so nice!


Beauty can be intimidating..


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thank's tmc. It's very pretty. I think it's time for me to get some browns. Believe it or not... I have none!


----------



## tmc089

Haha really??? That's crazy. I used to wear only browns and thats it. They can be surprisingly stand-outish depending on how you use them.


----------



## illinirdhd

I used to just wear browns too!  I still wear them, but I like to put them with blues and greens and pinks, etc!

I think my favorite MAC browns are a toss up between Tempting and Satin Taupe!


----------



## barbie_slayer

I also used to only wear browns and beiges, too!  Now I've crossed the lines into finally wearing black and even...dare I say it....colors


----------



## illinirdhd

I know!  It's like a whole new world, isn't it???


----------



## nwhite

SO pretty TMC!

Today I'm wearing some from the cool collection:

Painterly for base
Lid - Wintersky e/s
Crease - Arctic Grey e/s
Shroom e/s to highlight
UD Smoke out liner to line top and bottom (and smudge with tip)
Pro lash mascara
Lips - Pretty Please l/s
Cheeks - Shy Blush & Redhead MSF


----------



## barbie_slayer

Definitely.  I used to only wear brown eyeliner.  Refused to believe black eyeliner could look good on me with brown hair/eyes.


----------



## tmc089

Yup! You'll never know what can look good unless you take the plunge, lol. I always try out new stuff on days where I know I'll be bumming around the house all day, so I can still mess up lol.


----------



## shakti29

tmc ~ that is gorgeous!

And lambie, I can't even BELIEVE how awesome you are at eyes! It's like artwork!


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my look today. It's supposed to look blueish but my lighting is horrible.  And yeah, I need a major miracle to fix my bags too.


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


>


This is gorgeous (and LOL @ the oreo comment)!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Good ol' "corporate smokey" today, LOL:

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Blanc Type e/s, inner corners
Liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline

Stila's original smokey eye quad...I use the two brown shades on the mid lid and up the crease.

MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS bronzer in Laguna as a blush
MAC lipstick in blankety
MAC Plushglass in Oversexed


----------



## scarlett_2005

-Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer
-Mac powder NC 15
-Avon all over face palate 
-Mac eyeshadow rice paper
-L'Oreal double extend mascara in black
-Mac Viva La Glam V lipstick


----------



## clb1968

ok, so I have been reading thru this tread and looking at all the pics and makeup lists, so here is my first. I have seen so many neat looks, I love to buy and put on makeup, I am always looking at it at every store. I have just gotten into MAC in the last year so I have been making up for lost time. I am also a member on MUA and do alot of swapping there

So here is a full face, and the one open and one closed eye.
I sure do need to get my brows done, face cleansed and moisturized with Meaningful Beauty products, ( I either use this line or Olay line most of the time.)

Face:
Sally Hansen Natural Beauty face primer and foundation in Ecru Beige
Natural Beauty cream blush in ( cant remember color) and Max Factor blush on top, and Origins loose powder

eyes, assortment of MAC and NYX eye shadows and NYX rootbeer as liner on top and MAC mascara -black not sure which formula

lips, Nivea a Kiss of Moisture , random lipstick and VS gloss


Now back to reading the thread , I think I am at about page 60


----------



## GnomeNisse

Good grief some of you put me to shame.


----------



## tmc089

GnomeNisse said:


> Good grief some of you put me to shame.



Oh stoppp! Every single person here has so much talent and potential. We all learn from eachother!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple today...casual Friday at work:

Smashbox primer in the green tint to cut out my perpetual ruddy cheeks
MUFE High Def foundation and HD loose powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
NARS Super Orgasm blush

MAC eyeliner in Phone Number, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in the super cool navy color - wow!

Chanel glossimer in Glitter


----------



## angellisa

all of you look wonderful


----------



## SweetOnPurses

here is my look today.  I'm not going anywhere, i just like make up.  I have all t his make up might as will make good use of them.  It is for my own pleasure.  I'm still working on contouring, gettng there but need more practice

eyes.
Urban Decay Ammo Palette 
MAC Nylon
MAC Shroom
MAC a pinkish shadstick 
MAC Frogery.

Lips
Heatherette lip stick
Damn Edna lip gloss.










~Mindy~


----------



## GnomeNisse

You are so beautiful, SweetonPurses.

I'm blown away by all the beautiful ladies here.  And the color talent!


----------



## frostedcouture

i love the contour on your eyes and cheeks.  pretty lips too sweetonpurses


----------



## claireZk

Mindy- you look so pretty!


----------



## angellisa

SweetonPurses: you are so gorgeous!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!



lovemysavior said:


> This is my look today. It's supposed to look blueish but my lighting is horrible. And yeah, I need a major miracle to fix my bags too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

FOTD for a tPF meetup - woot!

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer
MUFE High Def Foundation, shade 115
MUFE High Def powder with the kabuki brush
NARS bronzer in Laguna as contour (cheekbones are in there somewhere!)
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing 

MAC Bare Study paint pot
MAC Gilded Ash cream e/s (from Metal Urge collection) with the 239 brush
MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s over the Gilded ash and a little further up the crease/browbone
MAC Penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower water line
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## Rondafaye

I just want to say that I am so impressed by all of y'alls skills and color combinations. Everyone is so talented. I finally found a tutorial on You Tube that clarified the smokey eye and I'm so pleased. I think I'm getting the hang of it and will post a pic as soon as I do.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Will you share the tutorial?   I could use some smokey help.


----------



## Rondafaye

Sure -- here's the link. She explained it more simply than any other I've seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgKuh29e2EI


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Here is my green look. Just messing around again, but I think it turned out pretty good.

I used my Wet n Wild eyeliner as a base and I used the Coastal Scents palette for the shadow. Light green on the inside of the eye with a little darker green on the middle, then a tad bit of black on the outside. Dont mind the Mascara, I just threw a little bit on.


----------



## SweetOnPurses

I been wanting to buy the CS palette, how do you like them?  I am torn between the 88 shimmer and the regular.

btw, i love all your make up, you are crazy good!

~Mindy~



QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my green look. Just messing around again, but I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> I used my Wet n Wild eyeliner as a base and I used the Coastal Scents palette for the shadow. Light green on the inside of the eye with a little darker green on the middle, then a tad bit of black on the outside. Dont mind the Mascara, I just threw a little bit on.


----------



## lambiepie

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my green look. Just messing around again, but I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> I used my Wet n Wild eyeliner as a base and I used the Coastal Scents palette for the shadow. Light green on the inside of the eye with a little darker green on the middle, then a tad bit of black on the outside. Dont mind the Mascara, I just threw a little bit on.


 
I love it!! It looks so good!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks girls



SweetOnPurses said:


> I been wanting to buy the CS palette, how do you like them?  I am torn between the 88 shimmer and the regular.
> 
> btw, i love all your make up, you are crazy good!
> 
> ~Mindy~



I love it! I got the shimmer palette, its amazing quality, the best 25.00 I've ever spent! A lot of people say if you have to choose between the regular and the shimmer, get the regular. I cant compare because I dont have both, but I dont think the shimmer is really _that_ shimmery, if that makes sense lol. I will be ordering a few more palettes whenever I get the chance. Try a couple of the brushes too, great quality!


----------



## angellisa

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my green look. Just messing around again, but I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> I used my Wet n Wild eyeliner as a base and I used the Coastal Scents palette for the shadow. Light green on the inside of the eye with a little darker green on the middle, then a tad bit of black on the outside. Dont mind the Mascara, I just threw a little bit on.



very pretty! i love the green on the lower lash line!

I'm going to sound really stupid...but, what is coastal scents? I know it is a makeup brand, and a few of you ladies in here talk about it, but I've never heard of it before. I want to know more details!!


----------



## tmc089

^^ It's basically a makeup company (Coastalscents.com) that has pretty good quality makeup for a VERY decent price. They have alot of good dupes for MAC (I hear their stippling brush is really comparable) and have good palettes. 

Next time I get paid... 120 PALETTE!!!


----------



## Anoka

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my green look. Just messing around again, but I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> I used my Wet n Wild eyeliner as a base and I used the Coastal Scents palette for the shadow. Light green on the inside of the eye with a little darker green on the middle, then a tad bit of black on the outside. Dont mind the Mascara, I just threw a little bit on.


gorgeous! I love the colors and the green on the lower lash line.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love makeupgeek!  She's very talented.  I actually subscribe to her videos.



Rondafaye said:


> Sure -- here's the link. She explained it more simply than any other I've seen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgKuh29e2EI


----------



## SweetOnPurses

Ok Thanks for the info.  Coming from someone who does s uch wonderful make-up i'm sold.  I am gonna get both of them and also the contouring palette.  Imagine buying this amount of make up at MAC it would have cost thousands!

Ok Today i'm going to CHA convention, it is a scrapbook convention.  Guess who is into crafting?  Paris Hilton, she will be at a craft booth promoting her new item.  My DH want a picture with her LOL.  I'm sure the line is super long!  As you can see i love purple!  I realize how annoying fat my lips are when i don't smile!

Eye shadow from Dame Edna collection!  I love it!
everything Mac!
*




*









~Mindy~






tmc089 said:


> ^^ It's basically a makeup company (Coastalscents.com) that has pretty good quality makeup for a VERY decent price. They have alot of good dupes for MAC (I hear their stippling brush is really comparable) and have good palettes.
> 
> Next time I get paid... 120 PALETTE!!!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty and I would kill for your "fat" lips! 




SweetOnPurses said:


> Ok Thanks for the info. Coming from someone who does s uch wonderful make-up i'm sold. I am gonna get both of them and also the contouring palette. Imagine buying this amount of make up at MAC it would have cost thousands!
> 
> Ok Today i'm going to CHA convention, it is a scrapbook convention. Guess who is into crafting? Paris Hilton, she will be at a craft booth promoting her new item. My DH want a picture with her LOL. I'm sure the line is super long! As you can see i love purple! I realize how annoying fat my lips are when i don't smile!
> 
> Eye shadow from Dame Edna collection! I love it!
> everything Mac!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mindy~


----------



## Pursegrrl

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Here is my green look. Just messing around again, but I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> I used my Wet n Wild eyeliner as a base and I used the Coastal Scents palette for the shadow. Light green on the inside of the eye with a little darker green on the middle, then a tad bit of black on the outside. Dont mind the Mascara, I just threw a little bit on.


Beautiful...greens are amazing on you, Q!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Uh, yeah...Mindy, your lips are not fat! They are T.D.F.!!!!!


----------



## shakti29

SweetOnPurses said:


> ~Mindy~



You are so beautiful!


----------



## Rondafaye

^^I agree.^^


----------



## Pursegrrl

ChristyR143 said:


> Uh, yeah...Mindy, your lips are not fat! They are T.D.F.!!!!!


 
Uh...yeah I second that!!  I have the thinnest upper lip in the world, darnit. 

Mindy...you're a super stunner!


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC all that glitters and woodwinked
revlon colorstay blackest black eyeliner 
max factor volume couture
EDM medium beige neutral
nars orgasm blush
c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine
EDM sunlight STF rice powder


----------



## mm16

Sweetonpurses, what are you wearing on your lips? I love the color!


----------



## lambiepie

So today I decided to use the dame edna wisteria eye trio...






(lil' smokey eye just for you tricia!  )











I'm really not that happy with how it all came out today. I did not like the blue color that it came with, and I didn't really like the silver. There was aloooooot of fallout with that one. Also my eyeliner did not please me today. ugh, bad day. I wanted to show you guys what I tried today anyways.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ LP, I actually think it's amazing on you!!  Sorry about the fallout though...I know that blows.


----------



## mm16

lambie, I LOVE IT! it looks awesome.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

lambiepie said:


> So today I decided to use the dame edna wisteria eye trio...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not that happy with how it all came out today. I did not like the blue color that it came with, and I didn't really like the silver. There was aloooooot of fallout with that one. Also my eyeliner did not please me today. ugh, bad day. I wanted to show you guys what I tried today anyways.



Lambiepie you are so gonna have to give me makeup lessons, first your purple look a few days ago was amazing and now this.


----------



## angellisa

lambiepie said:


> So today I decided to use the dame edna wisteria eye trio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lil' smokey eye just for you tricia!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not that happy with how it all came out today. I did not like the blue color that it came with, and I didn't really like the silver. There was aloooooot of fallout with that one. Also my eyeliner did not please me today. ugh, bad day. I wanted to show you guys what I tried today anyways.



TELL ME HOW YOU DID YOUR EYELINER!!! I *LOVE* it!


----------



## angellisa

painterly paint pot
solar white e/s
mulch e/s
smolder liner
dazzle lash in star brunette


















my eyebrows are freakish..they grow back like every 2 days! time for a wax again! i actually want to reshape them, but i'm scared..lol!


----------



## Anoka

angelisa360 said:


> TELL ME HOW YOU DID YOUR EYELINER!!! I *LOVE* it!


 
seconded!


----------



## SweetOnPurses

I Used Creme LaFemme lipstick and top it off with Lipglass  Hot frost.

You girls are so sweet!   Thank you for your compliment!

~Mindy~



mm16 said:


> Sweetonpurses, what are you wearing on your lips? I love the color!


----------



## SweetOnPurses

I have this same exact palette, i actually love it although you are right about the silver, i think it is a little chunky.

I think your eyes is amazing! I would never of pull out anything like that!  All I know is whole lid one lighter color and outer lid darker color LOL

~Mindy~



lambiepie said:


> So today I decided to use the dame edna wisteria eye trio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lil' smokey eye just for you tricia!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not that happy with how it all came out today. I did not like the blue color that it came with, and I didn't really like the silver. There was aloooooot of fallout with that one. Also my eyeliner did not please me today. ugh, bad day. I wanted to show you guys what I tried today anyways.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Some of this is just breathtaking.  Bravo, ladies!   I am so truly inspired.


----------



## barbie_slayer

What is a better brow highlighter for a black & grey smokey eye: shroom or femme fi?  I'll be using it with carbon and pincurl and maybe/sometimes family silver (mineralize duo).  Also is there anything better than pincurl?


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks everyone! I think Im going to try the green look in public lol!




SweetOnPurses said:


> Ok Thanks for the info.  Coming from someone who does s uch wonderful make-up i'm sold.  I am gonna get both of them and also the contouring palette.  Imagine buying this amount of make up at MAC it would have cost thousands!
> 
> Ok Today i'm going to CHA convention, it is a scrapbook convention.  Guess who is into crafting?  Paris Hilton, she will be at a craft booth promoting her new item.  My DH want a picture with her LOL.  I'm sure the line is super long!  As you can see i love purple!  I realize how annoying fat my lips are when i don't smile!
> 
> Eye shadow from Dame Edna collection!  I love it!
> everything Mac!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mindy~



Fat lips? Are you kidding? People pay thousands for lip injections! I love the shadow color AND the lip color, its gorgeous!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

lambiepie said:


> So today I decided to use the dame edna wisteria eye trio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lil' smokey eye just for you tricia!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not that happy with how it all came out today. I did not like the blue color that it came with, and I didn't really like the silver. There was aloooooot of fallout with that one. Also my eyeliner did not please me today. ugh, bad day. I wanted to show you guys what I tried today anyways.



I wish I looked like that on a bad day! lol


----------



## QueenOfDa702

angelisa360 said:


> painterly paint pot
> solar white e/s
> mulch e/s
> smolder liner
> dazzle lash in star brunette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyebrows are freakish..they grow back like every 2 days! time for a wax again! i actually want to reshape them, but i'm scared..lol!



Love the mulch color!


----------



## lambiepie

Thank's everyone!!! You all are way to kind! I  you girls!!

Lindsay, come over!! Makeup party!! WoooooooHooooooo! Eveyone is invited! lol.

My eyeliner is probably the easiest for me. I have been practicing since I was 13! I better have it right, shoot! lol. 

Gosh, thank you for the eyeliner compliments!! 

This time I used my l'oreal liquid eyeliner. What I usually do is lean my head back so i'm looking down at the mirror, and then I start past the middle, more towards the end of the eye and just make a line outwards, following my lash line. I start thin so I can make it thicker if I want to. Then when i'm done making my point at the end, I do the inner part of my eye all the way back over the end again. And then TAH DAH!

This is what works best for me, but if it helps someone else too then .


----------



## lambiepie

angelisa360 said:


> painterly paint pot
> solar white e/s
> mulch e/s
> smolder liner
> dazzle lash in star brunette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyebrows are freakish..they grow back like every 2 days! time for a wax again! i actually want to reshape them, but i'm scared..lol!


 
Looks amazing angelisa!! Oh and I happen to love your brows, Don't you dare re-shape them!


----------



## lambiepie

Sweetonpurses you look great! You're so pretty!


----------



## tmc089

Love it lambie!! I never would have thought you had trouble with the colors, it looks great. Angelisa: beautiful as usual!!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking great!


----------



## imashopaholic

Crikey you girls are amazingly talented! And a special mention to *lambiepie*. Can I fly you to Oz and have you be my personal makeup artist. Your application is incredible and the finish is flawless.


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today, first day of class for this semester!






MAC Lovejoy Blush
MAC Painterly p/p base
MAC Ricepaper e/s on lid and highlight
Neutrogena Mineral Sheers in Clay (dark brown) on crease, lined on upper and lower lid
Beautytubes mascara
MAC Prep + Prime Lip
MAC Angel l/s
Then vaseline on top of the Angel


----------



## imashopaholic

*Tricia*, your makeup is sweet and subtle. Love it!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks shopaholic! I can't wait to order my 120 so I can have more crazy bright colors!!


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty tmc!!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

This is my FOTD for yesterday:


----------



## lmkhlh2006

lambiepie said:


> Thank's everyone!!! You all are way to kind! I  you girls!!
> 
> Lindsay, come over!! Makeup party!! WoooooooHooooooo! Eveyone is invited! lol.
> 
> My eyeliner is probably the easiest for me. I have been practicing since I was 13! I better have it right, shoot! lol.
> 
> Gosh, thank you for the eyeliner compliments!!
> 
> This time I used my l'oreal liquid eyeliner. What I usually do is lean my head back so i'm looking down at the mirror, and then I start past the middle, more towards the end of the eye and just make a line outwards, following my lash line. I start thin so I can make it thicker if I want to. Then when i'm done making my point at the end, I do the inner part of my eye all the way back over the end again. And then TAH DAH!
> 
> This is what works best for me, but if it helps someone else too then .




If I lived in SoCal I would at your place pronto!!!


----------



## claireZk

lovemysavior said:


> This is my FOTD for yesterday:


This is so beautiful!  I love glowy, neutral colors!


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia, me likey alot!! I love your lip color especially.

imashopaholic, you most certainly CAN fly me to oz anytime! I'll start packing!


----------



## SweetOnPurses

Me today.  My husband say i look terrible today with t he blue and bright pink and say i looked like a clown LOL.

Mac eye shadow Damn EdnaWysteria
Mac Dame Edna bright pink lipstick
Mac white lip gloss from the chill collection.







~Mindy~


----------



## SweetOnPurses

you have seductive eyes!  You're a natural beauty!





tmc089 said:


> Here's me today, first day of class for this semester!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Lovejoy Blush
> MAC Painterly p/p base
> MAC Ricepaper e/s on lid and highlight
> Neutrogena Mineral Sheers in Clay (dark brown) on crease, lined on upper and lower lid
> Beautytubes mascara
> MAC Prep + Prime Lip
> MAC Angel l/s
> Then vaseline on top of the Angel


----------



## mm16

Mindy, love your look! What was on your lips for your previous fotd??


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Mindy and Lambie! Tomorrow's gonna be rough. I have class at 8am until 7 at night...uggghhh


----------



## SweetOnPurses

My lipstick was a frost creme defemme and lipgloss dame edna hot frost.



mm16 said:


> Mindy, love your look! What was on your lips for your previous fotd??


----------



## jenny70

My expericence with men is that they don't know what they're talking about!!  Very pretty!



SweetOnPurses said:


> Me today. My husband say i look terrible today with t he blue and bright pink and say i looked like a clown LOL.
> 
> Mac eye shadow Damn EdnaWysteria
> Mac Dame Edna bright pink lipstick
> Mac white lip gloss from the chill collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mindy~


----------



## frostedcouture

took 3 finals today.  urgh :/  dior iconic mascara, urban decay zero eyeliner, EDM golden medium, mac gold spill msf


----------



## lambiepie

Today I _tried_ to do a pink and black smokey-ish eye...

It ended up looking like my previous purple and pink (well to me it did, bf said no, what does he know! lol.) but I didn't use any purple, i swear! lol. oh well. I did get a compliment from 3 different ma's at mac today, when I was pre-ordering my HK stuff sooo... yay!
















I used~

too faced S/I
bright pink e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics
pandomonium e/s (mac)
l'oreal black liquid liner
mufe black liner in waterline
max factor mascara in rich black

On my lips I had on cherish l/s and possum nose pink l/g.


----------



## lambiepie

Oh I forgot to mention... I think it's the pandomonium that is making my pink look purple at the crease. I need a really black shadow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Today I tried to do a pink and black smokey-ish eye...
> 
> It ended up looking like my previous purple and pink (well to me it did, bf said no, what does he know! lol.) but I didn't use any purple, i swear! lol. oh well. I did get a compliment from 3 different ma's at mac today, when I was pre-ordering my HK stuff sooo... yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> 
> too faced S/I
> bright pink e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> l'oreal black liquid liner
> mufe black liner in waterline
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> On my lips I had on cherish l/s and possum nose pink l/g.


 
Knocked it out of the ballpark again!!  Simply stunning, LP!! :okay:


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thank's *PG*!! You are too kind doll!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Well sheesh, it's hard to follow a fab act like Lambiepie but here goes:

Smashbox green tinted primer
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC eyeliner in Smolder
MAC Plushlash mascara
MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Jampacked

Pretty simple today...early Monday morning meetings + me being a night owl mean not much time in the a.m. - ha!!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Look what you are doing to me PG > ..lol.

Your look sounds so pretty. How do you like MUFE foundation?


----------



## GnomeNisse

Oh, all so pretty!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ Look what you are doing to me PG > ..lol.
> 
> Your look sounds so pretty. How do you like MUFE foundation?


 
I call it like I see it, m'dear!  

I LOVE MUFE foundation.  My true love is their Liquid Lift, but I can't find it anywhere anymore (help!).  Their High Def foundation is also excellent and it's great with the high def powder and the super fun kabuki brush!!

Which foundations do you use...your skin simply glows!


----------



## lambiepie

^ I've been wanting to try their foundation's but just haven't made the switch yet. Right now i'm using mac's studio fix foundation and powder. Underneath that I use MUFE's HD primer. I like the primer but I think i'm ready to try a new foundation.


----------



## imashopaholic

lambiepie said:


> Today I _tried_ to do a pink and black smokey-ish eye...
> 
> It ended up looking like my previous purple and pink (well to me it did, bf said no, what does he know! lol.) but I didn't use any purple, i swear! lol. oh well. I did get a compliment from 3 different ma's at mac today, when I was pre-ordering my HK stuff sooo... yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> 
> too faced S/I
> bright pink e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> l'oreal black liquid liner
> mufe black liner in waterline
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> On my lips I had on cherish l/s and possum nose pink l/g.


Amazing, yet again. But can you stop playing with the makeup and start packing your bags?!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Everyone looks amazing!!  Lambie, you are SO talented!


----------



## tmc089

Lambie I absolutely love it!


----------



## barbie_slayer

I am so jealous!  I (tried) to do a purple & gray look yesterday with MAC mineralize e/s in outspoken and family silver - but it didn't look nearly as good as THAT ^


----------



## tmc089

Barbie slayer I'm sure you looked fabulous!!


----------



## shakti29

*Lambiepie* ~ Sorry if this has been asked already, but what brushes do you normally use to do your eyes??


----------



## barbie_slayer

Here is my first EOTD! 

I used Too Faced shadow insurance, MAC smokey eye holiday palette, MAC family silver mineralize e/s duo, MAC penultimate eyeliner, Shu Uerma eyelash curler, Tarte lights camera lashes, and Anastasia brow gel


----------



## lovemysavior

barbie_slayer said:


> Here is my first EOTD!
> 
> I used Too Faced shadow insurance, MAC smokey eye holiday palette, MAC family silver mineralize e/s duo, MAC penultimate eyeliner, Shu Uerma eyelash curler, Tarte lights camera lashes, and Anastasia brow gel


Love it!  I really like the natural look.


----------



## mm16

Lambie, do you use a variety of brushes when doing your eye make up as in the last two fotds?? let us know! I'm interested!!


----------



## lovemysavior

This was just done very quick before I jumped in the shower. I had to run to get my kids from school and refuse to leave the house without some mu on.


----------



## shakti29

barbie and love ~ Very pretty eyes!


----------



## lovemysavior

shakti29 said:


> barbie and love ~ Very pretty eyes!


Thank you Shakti


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> Today I _tried_ to do a pink and black smokey-ish eye...
> 
> It ended up looking like my previous purple and pink (well to me it did, bf said no, what does he know! lol.) but I didn't use any purple, i swear! lol. oh well. I did get a compliment from 3 different ma's at mac today, when I was pre-ordering my HK stuff sooo... yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> 
> too faced S/I
> bright pink e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> l'oreal black liquid liner
> mufe black liner in waterline
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> On my lips I had on cherish l/s and possum nose pink l/g.



so  i've been away from my fabulous bb ladies for awhile now, and i come to this!  seriously amazing lambie!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Corporate Smokey again, LOL:

MUFE high def foundation and powder
MAC blush in Gentle

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Gilded Ash (from metal urge collection)
MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s over the G.A.
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower water line
Lancome Hypnose mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## tmc089

I think you mean corporate hottie Auntie!


----------



## lambiepie

barbie_slayer said:


> Here is my first EOTD!
> 
> I used Too Faced shadow insurance, MAC smokey eye holiday palette, MAC family silver mineralize e/s duo, MAC penultimate eyeliner, Shu Uerma eyelash curler, Tarte lights camera lashes, and Anastasia brow gel


 
This is really pretty!!


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you everyone, again! You are all way sweet! 

I do use a variety of brushes. For these past FOTD'S I have been using my MAC 224, 275, 252, 217, 219, and a round shader brush (that's alot of brushes! lol) from scandalous cosmetics.


----------



## lambiepie

Today...





(peoples eyebrow again! lol)






I used~
shimmermoss e/s (mac)
pandomonium e/s (mac)
bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
MUFE black eyeliner in waterline
l'oreal liquid liner in black 
max factor mascara in rich black

Ok so as soon as I get my 88 pallette from coastal scents I promise to do something different! lol. I can't wait to get it! Should be this week.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> I think you mean corporate hottie Auntie!


 
yyyyeah, welll we do have a slew of corporate Sausage Fest here in town for the next few days so while there's nothing going on obviously with these, it's fun to work it a lil' bit with these guys and look corporate smokin' hot!!  They are hilarious.


----------



## shakti29

Gorgeous as usual Lambie!


----------



## barbie_slayer

lovemysavior said:


> Love it! I really like the natural look.


Thank you! We both have such similar taste, everytime I see your FOTD it reminds me of my make-up



shakti29 said:


> barbie and love ~ Very pretty eyes!


Thanks!



lambiepie said:


> This is really pretty!!


Ohh Lambie, it really is a compliment to hear from the master herself!


----------



## barbie_slayer

lambiepie said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (peoples eyebrow again! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> shimmermoss e/s (mac)
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> MUFE black eyeliner in waterline
> l'oreal liquid liner in black
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> Ok so as soon as I get my 88 pallette from coastal scents I promise to do something different! lol. I can't wait to get it! Should be this week.


So pretty!  I love how shimmery this looks.  Are your lashes naturally long or short?  I  may have to try that mascara!


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous! You do an amazing job!



lambiepie said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (peoples eyebrow again! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> shimmermoss e/s (mac)
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> MUFE black eyeliner in waterline
> l'oreal liquid liner in black
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> Ok so as soon as I get my 88 pallette from coastal scents I promise to do something different! lol. I can't wait to get it! Should be this week.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!



barbie_slayer said:


> Here is my first EOTD!
> 
> I used Too Faced shadow insurance, MAC smokey eye holiday palette, MAC family silver mineralize e/s duo, MAC penultimate eyeliner, Shu Uerma eyelash curler, Tarte lights camera lashes, and Anastasia brow gel


----------



## imashopaholic

*lambie* you're amazing!! Seriously your makeup is the best I've ever seen. Hurry up, your flight's about to leave!


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (peoples eyebrow again! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> shimmermoss e/s (mac)
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> MUFE black eyeliner in waterline
> l'oreal liquid liner in black
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> Ok so as soon as I get my 88 pallette from coastal scents I promise to do something different! lol. I can't wait to get it! Should be this week.


Very very nice. Aww man, now I'm going to have to add those colors to my wishlist.


----------



## imashopaholic

*lambie* my lovely, would it be possible for you to post a step-by-step tutorial on how you apply your eye makeup? Pretty please!


----------



## tmc089

Looks amazing as usual Lambie!! Oooh I can't wait for you to get the 88! I'm ordering a 120 within the next month or so...


----------



## spylove22

lambie, that looks amazing!


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> Today I _tried_ to do a pink and black smokey-ish eye...
> 
> It ended up looking like my previous purple and pink (well to me it did, bf said no, what does he know! lol.) but I didn't use any purple, i swear! lol. oh well. I did get a compliment from 3 different ma's at mac today, when I was pre-ordering my HK stuff sooo... yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> 
> too faced S/I
> bright pink e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> l'oreal black liquid liner
> mufe black liner in waterline
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> On my lips I had on cherish l/s and possum nose pink l/g.



These colors are gorgeous! Good job.


----------



## Veelyn

barbie_slayer said:


> Here is my first EOTD!
> 
> I used Too Faced shadow insurance, MAC smokey eye holiday palette, MAC family silver mineralize e/s duo, MAC penultimate eyeliner, Shu Uerma eyelash curler, Tarte lights camera lashes, and Anastasia brow gel



This is really pretty and light. I really like it!


----------



## shoegal27

MAC pp in blacground up to crease
100 strokes up to crease
Swiss chocolate in crease
Hepcat, blended just above crease, fade out
Vanilla on brow and inner tear duct

Hepcat on lower lid, vanilla lower lid in from tear duct

liquid liner and Voluminous mascara.


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (peoples eyebrow again! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used~
> shimmermoss e/s (mac)
> pandomonium e/s (mac)
> bright white e/s (scandalous cosmetics)
> MUFE black eyeliner in waterline
> l'oreal liquid liner in black
> max factor mascara in rich black
> 
> Ok so as soon as I get my 88 pallette from coastal scents I promise to do something different! lol. I can't wait to get it! Should be this week.



Ahh! I can't get enough of your looks! You are so talented. Love these colors. Your lashes are TDF


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you to all of you dolls!

*Barbie*, my lashes are naturally long but with this mascara they are even longer and fuller! I have never been so happy with a mascara, NEVER! It does make it hard to wear my sunglasses though. My lashes always hi the lens. It's ok though. You should definitely try it! . _I _think it's worth it's $6.


----------



## lambiepie

tmc089 said:


> Looks amazing as usual Lambie!! Oooh I can't wait for you to get the 88! *I'm ordering a 120* within the next month or so...


 

YAY! That's what I should have got, dang it! Oh well, I can get that one next!


----------



## lambiepie

imashopaholic said:


> *lambie* my lovely, would it be possible for you to post a step-by-step tutorial on how you apply your eye makeup? Pretty please!


 

Wow, i'm so flattered! 

I guess I could try that... never done it before. Do you mean like a video or just a word for word description??


----------



## lmkhlh2006

imashopaholic said:


> *lambie* my lovely, would it be possible for you to post a step-by-step tutorial on how you apply your eye makeup? Pretty please!




I second this!!!  I would love step-by-step directions!


----------



## frostedcouture

lambiepie you should consider youtube or a blog with step by step instructions.  i love makeup tutorials on both and i would enjoy yours!


----------



## spylove22

Definitely, I would love to see a tutorial lambie, like the ones on youtube. You rock!


----------



## tmc089

Lambie, I think we'd be happy with video or just text step by step. Either way, I'd follow!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok so I went a little camera happy today with my FOTD. I was happy to try out the new colors that I received from M.A.C yesterday. Here goes:

Patina e/s
Carbon e/s
sharp e/s
Sumptuous olive e/s
Taffeta lipstick by L'Oreal
Maybelline liquid eyeliner
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty LMS!! You're beautiful.


----------



## lovemysavior

Aww, thanks Tricia.  Likewise.  I love your brows.  I tried the Talika product to have them grow fuller like yours but I guess when you're over 30 your eyebrow hair growth may slow down.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another corporate smokey look:
MAC paint pot - bare study
MAC blanc type e/s on the inner corners (WOW I love this - really brightens my eyes)
Stila e/s Original Smokey Eye quad - I used the two mid toned shades...one with my fabulous smashbox #4 brush and did the crease with the MAC 226 brush - loves!

Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline. I finally got this to work; grr, for $34 I was a little frustrated for a bit, LOL, but I love it now.
Diorshow Iconic Mascara

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC lipglass in Jampacked


----------



## tmc089

lovemysavior said:


> Aww, thanks Tricia.  Likewise.  *I love your brows.*  I tried the Talika product to have them grow fuller like yours but I guess when you're over 30 your eyebrow hair growth may slow down.



They don't call me Kiera Knightley for nothin!! Lol.


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> They don't call me Kiera Knightley for nothin!! Lol.


Ha, that's true.  How cool is that.  I think the only celeb I've been compared to was Sofia Coppola and Kate Moss, but then again that was about 25 lbs and 10 years ago LOL!  I know with these pics you couldn't say that and that is why I don't like these 3-D looking pics.


----------



## imashopaholic

lambiepie said:


> Wow, i'm so flattered!
> 
> I guess I could try that... never done it before. Do you mean like a video or just a word for word description??


Instructions with photos would be great (like your normal posts) but a blog would be absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## claireZk

lovemysavior said:


> Ha, that's true.  How cool is that.  I think the only celeb I've been compared to was Sofia Coppola and Kate Moss, but then again that was about 25 lbs and 10 years ago LOL!  I know with these pics you couldn't say that and that is why I don't like these 3-D looking pics.



You do look like Sofia Coppola.  I think she's beautiful!


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> You do look like Sofia Coppola.  I think she's beautiful!


Thanks Claire.  I'll take that as a compliment.  My best friend used to tell me that in high school which of course was almost 14 years ago.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I also think Sofia Coppola is beautiful.  Faces with character are the best faces.  Beauty is best when it isn't blaringly obvious.

Look at Sofia Loren.


----------



## Veelyn

lovemysavior said:


> Ok so I went a little camera happy today with my FOTD. I was happy to try out the new colors that I received from M.A.C yesterday. Here goes:
> 
> Patina e/s
> Carbon e/s
> sharp e/s
> Sumptuous olive e/s
> Taffeta lipstick by L'Oreal
> Maybelline liquid eyeliner
> L'Oreal Voluminous mascara



Really pretty!  Loreal Voluminous is my shiznit!


----------



## asamiramirez

My cat wanted to get in on the photoshoot. 

This was my day-look today, really light. (I went for a full-color Buxom lipgloss today, so I had to keep my eyes pretty subtle.) 

*Vasanti "Manhattan 24/7" Palette.* (I used the pink and brown shadows.)
*BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie."* (My favorite brow-bone highlighter when I'm going to a natural look.)
*BM liner shadow in "Wild Ruby,"* a light touch for daytime.
*Benefit High Beam* on inner corners.
*Spinlash Mascara.*


----------



## lambiepie

^ Your eye's are so cute! I love how soft your look is asamiramirez!


----------



## asamiramirez

lambiepie said:


> ^ Your eye's are so cute! I love how soft your look is asamiramirez!



Thank you! I wore way too much makeup when I was a young teenager, so now as a young adult I'm trying to overcompensate in the other direction.


----------



## frostedcouture

asamiramirez i love your look.  the first thing i thought was soft too. your eyelashes look so soft and fluttery ^__^


----------



## asamiramirez

frostedcouture said:


> asamiramirez i love your look.  the first thing i thought was soft too. your eyelashes look so soft and fluttery ^__^



Thanks! I don't like the crunchy mascara feeling, so I like Maybelline Full N' Soft too.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Gimme your lashes!!


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty!



lovemysavior said:


> Ok so I went a little camera happy today with my FOTD. I was happy to try out the new colors that I received from M.A.C yesterday. Here goes:
> 
> Patina e/s
> Carbon e/s
> sharp e/s
> Sumptuous olive e/s
> Taffeta lipstick by L'Oreal
> Maybelline liquid eyeliner
> L'Oreal Voluminous mascara


----------



## jenny70

Amazing lashes!! and I love your kitty!



asamiramirez said:


> My cat wanted to get in on the photoshoot.
> 
> This was my day-look today, really light. (I went for a full-color Buxom lipgloss today, so I had to keep my eyes pretty subtle.)
> 
> *Vasanti "Manhattan 24/7" Palette.* (I used the pink and brown shadows.)
> *BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie."* (My favorite brow-bone highlighter when I'm going to a natural look.)
> *BM liner shadow in "Wild Ruby,"* a light touch for daytime.
> *Benefit High Beam* on inner corners.
> *Spinlash Mascara.*


----------



## asamiramirez

jenny70 said:


> Amazing lashes!! and I love your kitty!



Thank you, and tmc089. 

I never used to get compliments on my eyelashes, but Talika really changed things in that department. I know it doesn't work for everybody, but it did amazing things for me and I still use it every now and then for maintenance.


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC femme fi all over eyelids
Lancome dark brown (i'm not sure what it's called. the label has mostly rubbed off on the bottom of the palette) in crease
Revlon ColorStay black pencil eyeliner
Max Factor volume couture mascara
EDM medium beige neutral
EDM new car smell
Blistex silk and shine


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

MAC lipstick and gloss (don't remember names)
MAC Blushbaby blush
UD black eyeliner
Almay mascara
f.y.i. cream eyeshadow (I know someone who gave me a sample of it.  I don't like it, but I couldn't take it off and change it this morning.)


----------



## asamiramirez

frostedcouture said:


> MAC femme fi all over eyelids
> Lancome dark brown (i'm not sure what it's called. the label has mostly rubbed off on the bottom of the palette) in crease
> Revlon ColorStay black pencil eyeliner
> Max Factor volume couture mascara
> EDM medium beige neutral
> EDM new car smell
> Blistex silk and shine



"EDM new car smell" that's such a cute color name.


----------



## frostedcouture

Lol i thought so too!  I don't like the smell of a new car though.  my dad's car still smells new and i just hate it.  >.<  It is a gorgeous peachy color. reminds me of nars orgasm but that is more rosey


----------



## lovemysavior

asamiramirez said:


> My cat wanted to get in on the photoshoot.
> 
> This was my day-look today, really light. (I went for a full-color Buxom lipgloss today, so I had to keep my eyes pretty subtle.)
> 
> *Vasanti "Manhattan 24/7" Palette.* (I used the pink and brown shadows.)
> *BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie."* (My favorite brow-bone highlighter when I'm going to a natural look.)
> *BM liner shadow in "Wild Ruby,"* a light touch for daytime.
> *Benefit High Beam* on inner corners.
> *Spinlash Mascara.*


Girl, you have beautiful eyes.  I have long lashes, but yours are TDF.  I def will buy Talika and use it for my lashes.  I used it for my brows and it worked a little, but after seeing yours, Man!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

SweetOnPurses said:


> Me today. My husband say i look terrible today with t he blue and bright pink and say i looked like a clown LOL.
> 
> Mac eye shadow Damn EdnaWysteria
> Mac Dame Edna bright pink lipstick
> Mac white lip gloss from the chill collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mindy~


I love this look I don't find it clownish at all, in fact I may have to buy some things at mac from the dame edna collection!


----------



## asamiramirez

frostedcouture said:


> Lol i thought so too!  I don't like the smell of a new car though.  my dad's car still smells new and i just hate it.  >.<  It is a gorgeous peachy color. reminds me of nars orgasm but that is more rosey



It's good that you don't like it! I read that "new car smell" can actually be bad for you. Okay, it's a little off-topic but here's the article: 
http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/55237.html

Anyway, the color sounds lovely! I just bought Nars "Orgasm" blush recently because it's apparently a staple. I like it, and I bet I'd like "New Car Smell" too. I'm a fan of mineral eyeshadows. 



lovemysavior said:


> Girl, you have beautiful eyes.  I have long lashes, but yours are TDF.  I def will buy Talika and use it for my lashes.  I used it for my brows and it worked a little, but after seeing yours, Man!



Thank you so much! You should definitely get Talika and generously coat your eyelashes. I dab the tip of the mascara wand lightly against my lash-line to get it against the roots, and shake the bottle to get the liquid all over the wand before brushing over my lashes. I'm on my second bottle now. I started with the twice a day routine, and now I apply it about once every other day or so just to maintain what I've gained and to protect my lashes from curling. It's amazing and SO much cheaper than Revitalash!


----------



## Veelyn

Asa- Beautiful eyes and lashes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Still fighting off a cold so I kept it pretty simple:

MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
MAC browset in Beguile
Chanel Ecriture (sp?) liquid liner...once I figured out how to get this to work (thank you, BB gals!) it really is awesome.
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in smoky Violine (very deep smoky violet - loves!)
MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## asamiramirez

Veelyn said:


> Asa- Beautiful eyes and lashes.



Thank you. 

Both my parents have brown eyes of an average shade, so I'm not sure where my light-browns came from. Maybe the milkman.


----------



## lambiepie

Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...












It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!


----------



## imashopaholic

_"Didn't come out too well"_... pfffft!! Looks amazing IMO!! Lucky girl, going to Disneyland. Have fun!


----------



## lambiepie

^^ Haha. Thank you hun! I'm always so critical of myself, well when it comes to my makeup. I trust you ladies so that's why I post my pics cuz I know I can get you girlies opinion's that I trust so much!

We go to disneyland on the regular, we have annual passes. It's still so exciting for me though! hehe!


----------



## imashopaholic

Disneyland on the regular... yeah I'm not jealous at all.


----------



## Cheryl

lambiepie said:


> Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!



Thats beautiful!


----------



## lambiepie

imashopaholic said:


> Disneyland on the regular... yeah I'm not jealous at all.


 
Lol. Awww please don't be jealous hun. I didn't mean to "gloat".

I'm from southern california so it's pretty much mandatory for me to have annual passes!


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you cheryl!


----------



## imashopaholic

lambiepie said:


> Lol. Awww please don't be jealous hun. I didn't mean to "gloat".
> 
> I'm from southern california so it's pretty much mandatory for me to have annual passes!


Gloat away you lucky thing. As long as you think of me when you're enjoying your day at Disneyland. 
Did you decide on posting your makeup tips *lambie*? I'd love to learn your secrets.


----------



## lambiepie

^ I am going to try and do that for you! I just need to take the time to word it perfectly! I will do it soon, promise! 

And I shall think of you while i'm in the magic kingdom.


----------



## imashopaholic

lambiepie said:


> ^ I am going to try and do that for you! I just need to take the time to word it perfectly! I will do it soon, promise!
> 
> And I shall think of you while i'm in the magic kingdom.


 
Thankyou. And thankyou!!


----------



## shakti29

Lambie, that is so pretty!


----------



## asamiramirez

lambiepie said:


> Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!



Wow, that is gorgeous! I love the hint of green, it's so pretty.


----------



## tmc089

Lambieeee! It looks SO good. I love the little splash of green. I can't wait to see what else you can do now that you have neutrals lmao!


----------



## Veelyn

Lambie- Gorgeous as usual. Love those colors.


----------



## jenny70

You are so talented!



lambiepie said:


> Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!


----------



## frostedcouture

lambiepie said:


> Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!



omg have fun at disney land!  i  going. 
i would have never though of putting those colors together.  it looks really pretty!!  you have an amazing talent


----------



## aquablueness

asamiramirez said:


> My cat wanted to get in on the photoshoot.
> 
> This was my day-look today, really light. (I went for a full-color Buxom lipgloss today, so I had to keep my eyes pretty subtle.)
> 
> *Vasanti "Manhattan 24/7" Palette.* (I used the pink and brown shadows.)
> *BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie."* (My favorite brow-bone highlighter when I'm going to a natural look.)
> *BM liner shadow in "Wild Ruby,"* a light touch for daytime.
> *Benefit High Beam* on inner corners.
> *Spinlash Mascara.*



Gorgeous eyes!! Love your lashes too


----------



## spylove22

*Lambie*, very pretty colors! Gorgy as always.

*asamiramirez,* your eyes are lovely*.* cute kitty*.*


----------



## cristalena56

SweetOnPurses said:


> Ok Thanks for the info.  Coming from someone who does s uch wonderful make-up i'm sold.  I am gonna get both of them and also the contouring palette.  Imagine buying this amount of make up at MAC it would have cost thousands!
> 
> Ok Today i'm going to CHA convention, it is a scrapbook convention.  Guess who is into crafting?  Paris Hilton, she will be at a craft booth promoting her new item.  My DH want a picture with her LOL.  I'm sure the line is super long!  As you can see i love purple!  I realize how annoying fat my lips are when i don't smile!
> 
> Eye shadow from Dame Edna collection!  I love it!
> everything Mac!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mindy~


i love this look!! and you look like brooke burke in these pics(maybe its just me..)!! *jealous* lol


----------



## asamiramirez

spylove22 said:


> *Lambie*, very pretty colors! Gorgy as always.
> 
> *asamiramirez,* your eyes are lovely*.* cute kitty*.*



Thank you, and *aquablueness*! This is such a fun thread that I'd really like to participate in again.

And I bet the cat will too.


----------



## tmc089

Just ordered my 120!!


----------



## lambiepie

Thank's everyone! 

You finally ordered it tricia!!! Yay! Where did you order your's from?


----------



## barbie_slayer

lambiepie said:


> Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!


 OMG this is gorgeous!!


----------



## tmc089

lambiepie said:


> Thank's everyone!
> 
> You finally ordered it tricia!!! Yay! Where did you order your's from?



Beauties Factory. It was like 31 bucks or so. They have an option for $5 shipping (otherwise it's free), but it'll need a signature and I had it shipped to BF's house and his grandma isn't in good health so I don't think she'd be able to get up and sign for it. Or she'd be napping  but you don't get tracking with free shipping either...so I'm hoping everything works out.

Looking at YouTube reviews, it's either hit or miss as far as getting shadows in good condition (ie: not cracked). I'll be fine if a few crack, I'll just re press them or find another color, since there's so many!!

But I need ideas of what to do with all the damn colors!! Anyone want to see anything special? Give me inspiration lol! HELP!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Got my roots done and getting ready for a night out with the girls!

MUFE High Def foundtation and powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC Metal Urge shadow, Gilded Ash
MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s over the gilded ash
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

....haven't decided how to do my lips yet.  I might also add some Carbon or another dark e/s for a lil' more dramatic look tonight!


----------



## aquablueness

asamiramirez said:


> Thank you, and *aquablueness*! This is such a fun thread that I'd really like to participate in again.
> 
> And I bet the cat will too.



You're welcome


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> Today I received my 88 pallette!! The colors are all so beautiful! I didn't go anywhere today so I just fooled around with the colors a little. This is what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come out to well but I wasn't prepared! The delivery of the pallette was a surprise to me! It came early! I just had to try them out. Yay I finally have browns! I will do something else tomorrow. We are going to disneyland yay!!




didn't come out well my butt--it looks gorgeous!!!  i have this on my elfster wishlist


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Got my roots done and getting ready for a night out with the girls!
> 
> MUFE High Def foundtation and powder
> NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
> MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
> 
> MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
> MAC Metal Urge shadow, Gilded Ash
> MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s over the gilded ash
> Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
> MAC Zoomlash mascara
> 
> ....haven't decided how to do my lips yet. I might also add some Carbon or another dark e/s for a lil' more dramatic look tonight!


 

...and I added some Shroom e/s on the inner corners and a little Carbon on the outer v with the amazing 226 brush. 
Lips:  Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite.  Woot!


----------



## jenny70

Sounds pretty!!  Have fun tonight!



Pursegrrl said:


> ...and I added some Shroom e/s on the inner corners and a little Carbon on the outer v with the amazing 226 brush.
> Lips: Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite. Woot!


----------



## clb1968

Ok, this was yesterday's FOTD

Face - MAC prep and prime, Studio Fix Liquid and Medium Blot Powder Loose

Mac Factor Color Genius Blush in Roses ( I am in a program called Bzzz Agent and they send free things for you to try and then you do surveys about them. I got this blush, a mascara, lipgloss set and something else, all full size for FREE, the campaign I am in right now is getting me FREE meals at Chili's)

Lips- UD XXX gloss in Naked

Eyes
MAC Canvas Paint,NYX Rootbeer, MAC Blue Edge, MAC Honesty and Light Ray, AVON Perfect Eyeliner in Deep Violet( I thought it was my black one, till I looked at the bottom,LOL) Kiss Me Mascara ( the kind that makes the tubes) black

Not the best pics, but I am working on them

Products


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Painterly paint pot
Satin Taupe e/s on lids and up the crease (loves!)
All that Glitters e/s swept over the ST and concentrating on inner corners
A little Rose Blanc e/s as highlighter
Penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline

Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara
NARS bronzer in Laguna as blush


----------



## shoegal27

I don't know why I bother typing this out, nobody comments... but here goes:
UDPP
Mac soft ocre all over lid
blanc type in from tear duct and on brow
Trax on the mid section of lid blended into blanc type
100 strokes formed into a wedge from lash line up into the V and slightly blended into the crease, on lower lash line also.

Black eyeliner on top lid
Mascara.


----------



## Pursegrrl

shoegal27 said:


> I don't know why I bother typing this out, nobody comments... but here goes:
> UDPP
> Mac soft ocre all over lid
> blanc type in from tear duct and on brow
> Trax on the mid section of lid blended into blanc type
> 100 strokes formed into a wedge from lash line up into the V and slightly blended into the crease, on lower lash line also.
> 
> Black eyeliner on top lid
> Mascara.


 
Well I'LL comment...it sounds fabulous!


----------



## lambiepie

shoegal27 said:


> I don't know why I bother typing this out, nobody comments... but here goes:
> UDPP
> Mac soft ocre all over lid
> blanc type in from tear duct and on brow
> Trax on the mid section of lid blended into blanc type
> 100 strokes formed into a wedge from lash line up into the V and slightly blended into the crease, on lower lash line also.
> 
> Black eyeliner on top lid
> Mascara.


 

I'll comment too 

It sounds very very pretty! So how do you like 100 strokes? Every pic I see of it looks different...


----------



## ChristyR143

shoegal27 said:


> I don't know why I bother typing this out, nobody comments... but here goes:
> UDPP
> Mac soft ocre all over lid
> blanc type in from tear duct and on brow
> Trax on the mid section of lid blended into blanc type
> 100 strokes formed into a wedge from lash line up into the V and slightly blended into the crease, on lower lash line also.
> 
> Black eyeliner on top lid
> Mascara.


 
Yep, me three...sounds very nice!

You too, PG.

Pics! Pics!


----------



## shakti29

^^I like pics too...I have a hard time envisioning when I just hear the products used...


----------



## Rondafaye

I agree on the pics requests. I can't envision without a photo. But it does SOUND nice.


----------



## lovemysavior

I ordered Satin Taupe during F&F sale and it was on backorder.  It should be getting here today and I'm so excited!  I also went to M.A.C this weekend and I asked the SA for Amber Lights and she accidentally gave me All That Glitters.  I was going to take it back when I realized it was the wrong one, but I said "what the heck, I don't have this in my collection."  So I used it and I really like it.  Now the only problem is that I'm going to have to go back and get Amber Lights now.


----------



## kabaker

Ok I have never done this before but here goes:

Burts Bees Peach and Willowbark Deep Pore Scrub
Dove Deep Moisture face lotion
Clinique Perfectly Real Make-up in shade 2
Mary Kay Mineral Powder
NARS blush in Deep Throat
Maybelline eye shadow trio in espresso (only the 2 darkest shades used)
Covergirl eyeshadow in mink
Expertwear eyeliner in chestnut
Define a lash mascara in black
Maybelline Moisture Extreme Lipstick in Born With It

Wow that looks like a lot when I write it down! I just had extra time this morning to actually look nice. 99% of the time I only wear black eyeliner and mascara!

I attached some photos for oogling.


----------



## shoegal27

100 strokes I love.  It does look different with different combinations.  I used it again today with Trax, and it looks dark plum.  If I use it with silver ring, it looks almost black.  It is very versatile.  I almost didn't get it, the MA talked me into it, and I really love it.  
As for pics, I have no idea how to upload them, I've tried many times just can't do it.


----------



## frostedcouture

NYX iced mocha
MAC vanilla pigment
Revlon ColorStay black eyeliner
Dior iconic
EDM medium beige neutral
EDM STF sunlight
EDM new car smell 
MAC studio finish concealer


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

MAC lipstick - California Dreamin'
MAC lustergloss -  Love Nectar
MAC blush - Blushbaby
MAC eyeliner - Mont Black (it's actually e/s, but I use the brush and e/s for e/l)
MAC eye shadow - Expensive Pink
UD eye shadow - Midnight Cowboy (crease)
Almay - mascara


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sounds very cute!!


----------



## imashopaholic

asamiramirez said:


> My cat wanted to get in on the photoshoot.
> 
> This was my day-look today, really light. (I went for a full-color Buxom lipgloss today, so I had to keep my eyes pretty subtle.)
> 
> *Vasanti "Manhattan 24/7" Palette.* (I used the pink and brown shadows.)
> *BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie."* (My favorite brow-bone highlighter when I'm going to a natural look.)
> *BM liner shadow in "Wild Ruby,"* a light touch for daytime.
> *Benefit High Beam* on inner corners.
> *Spinlash Mascara.*


How did I miss this!?! As always* asami* you look absolutely ammmmazzzingg!! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## jenny70

Ok, well I just took off my make-up but here's what I wore today.

Island sand - non MAC color, a beigy gold all over from lash line to brow
Twinks in crease
Sketch in outer crease
Lined upper lashes with non MAC color called Espresso
lined lower lashes with twinks
MAC's graphblack in waterline
Definicils mascara in black - upper and lower lashes
A pop of Gold Mode pigment in the center of each lid


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ooh sounds great!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

how should i do my make up for the hk event tomorrow night? Bright? Pink & black?? I need your guys' help, i've never been to one of these:] tia!


----------



## tmc089

Pink and black sounds hot!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Pink and black sounds hot!


 
I LOVE pink and black!!  It's girly and femme fetale combined...what's not to love?


----------



## lambiepie

Yes! Pink and black would be awesome!!!

Hmmmm.... I think I know what colors I'll be doing tomorrow


----------



## asamiramirez

imashopaholic said:


> How did I miss this!?! As always* asami* you look absolutely ammmmazzzingg!! Gorgeous girl!



Aw, thank you so much. I was just thinking about posting a look in this thread again, I checked back and now I feel all shiny.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Thanks everyone! Pink & black it isHeres to hoping it will turn out half way decent.


----------



## shakti29

shoegal27 said:


> 100 strokes I love. It does look different with different combinations. I used it again today with Trax, and it looks dark plum. If I use it with silver ring, it looks almost black. It is very versatile. I almost didn't get it, the MA talked me into it, and I really love it.
> As for pics, I have no idea how to upload them, I've tried many times just can't do it.


 
Upload your pics to photobucket. Copy and paste the IMG CODE from photobucket into your reply. That's all you have to do.


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my FOTD. I have no foundation on because it's my lazy day and I have nowhere to go. The only thing I made up was my eyes. I have nothing on my lips either. Oh yeah, and just a dab of bronzer on my cheeks. On my eyes I have MAC Satin Taupe and Ricepaper. Eyelashes have Maybelline's Colossal Mascara.


----------



## lambiepie

^ You have very lovely skin! I wish I didn't need foundation! Booooo! lol. You look great lovemysavior!


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> ^ You have very lovely skin! I wish I didn't need foundation! Booooo! lol. You look great lovemysavior!


Thanks lambie, I'm sorry for the ginormous pix.  I had no idea they were going to come out this big.  Thanks for the compliment.  I normally do need foundation, but I think the flash made my skin look smooth and clear....heehee


----------



## frostedcouture

you have wonderful skin lovemysavior!


----------



## lovemysavior

frostedcouture said:


> you have wonderful skin lovemysavior!


Thank you Frosted.  I am my biggest critic and I can never convince myself that I have great skin, so thanks for the compliment.


----------



## tmc089

LMS (lovemysavior, I love abbreviations lol) your skin is like flawless!! Those are really good pictures! They came out so good. I know how hard it is to get makeup pics to come out good lol!!

My fotd's have been sooo boring lately. I might do something fun tomorrow, BF and I are going to a friend's apartment that we haven't seen in AGES! I might play with that bright turquoise I have, it's been a while. 120 palette is on it's way, you guys will DEF know when I get it lol.


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> LMS (lovemysavior, I love abbreviations lol) your skin is like flawless!! Those are really good pictures! They came out so good. I know how hard it is to get makeup pics to come out good lol!!
> 
> My fotd's have been sooo boring lately. I might do something fun tomorrow, BF and I are going to a friend's apartment that we haven't seen in AGES! I might play with that bright turquoise I have, it's been a while. 120 palette is on it's way, you guys will DEF know when I get it lol.


Thanks Tricia.  I love LMS abbrev and thanks for your compliment.  I can't wait to see your new colors too.


----------



## claireZk

frostedcouture said:


> you have wonderful skin lovemysavior!


ITA 

You don't even need foundation, LMS!  I'm jealous!!


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> ITA
> 
> You don't even need foundation, LMS!  I'm jealous!!


Thank you too Claire.  I do get my occasional breakouts like I have right now on my chin.  That's why you can't see my chin in the pics because I have two major zits.  I'm 32 y/o and my breakouts are bigger around my chin for some odd reason.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Slowly getting over this stupid cold:

MAC:
bare study paint pot
Arctic grey e/s on lids
Apres Ski e/s in the crease with the amazing 226 brush!
a little Gesso (bright white) in the inner corners to brighten my eyes
Bootblack liquid liner, upper lashline

Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC mineralize blush in Gentle

Nars lipstick in Sexual Healing
Chanel glossimer in Giggle


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today's face is BE foundation, Smashbox soft lights in tint, Naked lunch e/s, Revlon colorstay eyeliner in brown, Lancome mascara, and MAC Little VI lustreglass.

ETA:  MAC Painterly paint pot


----------



## asamiramirez

Today I'm wearing:

BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie." (Sheer Icy-Yellow.)
BM Glimpse in "Mango Smoothie." (Sheer Glowy-Apricot.)
BM Glimmer in "Wildflower." (Iridescent Pink.)
A teensy bit of BM Eyecolor in "Vintage Ruby." (Rose Fawn.)

Just a touch of BM Liner Shadow in "Wild Ruby." (Plum Chocolate.)
Spinlash dipped in BE Classic Mascara.
Benefit High Beam on inner corners.

I think the Mango and Wildflower (pink) blended really well together. I go light with my eye makeup for the daytime, so anything that blends softly/seamlessly is my best friend. 

Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## mm16

Awesome look! ^^


----------



## asamiramirez

mm16 said:


> Awesome look! ^^



Thank you! I'm always surprised when I type out everything I used, because seeing it on never looks like that much!


----------



## frostedcouture

that is really pretty asamiramirez! 

i'm so happy to be home from school early   today i wore winged butter EDM foundation, EDM stf in sunlight (rice powder), cargo blush, mac love nectar lustreglass, dior iconic, bobbi brown gel eyeliner.  no eyeshadow. just full looking eyelashes


----------



## lovemysavior

Today I'm wearing:
On Eyes:
MAC-All That Glitters 
" -Sumptuous Olive
" -Goldmine
" -Ricepaper
Maybelline liquid eyeliner
Maybelline Colossal Mascara

On Cheeks:
Avon's - Instant Vacation Bronzer

On Lips:
Sephora's - Precious Pink

Mary Kay concealer under eyes and no foundation just Coppertone sunblock and Hope in a Jar face cream.  Oh and excuse my awful breakout on my chin.  It happens very often.


----------



## lovemysavior

asamiramirez said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie." (Sheer Icy-Yellow.)
> BM Glimpse in "Mango Smoothie." (Sheer Glowy-Apricot.)
> BM Glimmer in "Wildflower." (Iridescent Pink.)
> A teensy bit of BM Eyecolor in "Vintage Ruby." (Rose Fawn.)
> 
> Just a touch of BM Liner Shadow in "Wild Ruby." (Plum Chocolate.)
> Spinlash dipped in BE Classic Mascara.
> Benefit High Beam on inner corners.
> 
> I think the Mango and Wildflower (pink) blended really well together. I go light with my eye makeup for the daytime, so anything that blends softly/seamlessly is my best friend.
> 
> Thank you for reading my post.


Very soft and very beautiful.  Since I have a deep crease in my eyelid it is hard for me to blend my colors.  I like the type of eyelid you have.  It seems like a smooth canvas.


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty both LMS and asamiramirez!!

I did another pinup look today, pics later!


----------



## asamiramirez

lovemysavior said:


> Very soft and very beautiful.  Since I have a deep crease in my eyelid it is hard for me to blend my colors.  I like the type of eyelid you have.  It seems like a smooth canvas.



Thank you, *lovemysavior*, *frostedcouture* and *tmc089*.

It's so funny, but my eyelids always made it difficult for me to figure out where to put my eyeshadow when I was growing up. I saw a lot of tutorials telling me to put my dark crease color at the top of my eyeball, right before the bone starts. But since my eyelid fold is so much lower than that, it left me looking like I had two folds from far away... it was all wrong for me. I've since learned to put my crease color where _my_ fold is. Whew - it just took me a long time to figure it out!

It's an easy surface to blend over, like you mentioned, because it's a bit "puffy" rather than receded. I think this is common for Asians with eyelid folds?


----------



## jc2239

asamiramirez said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie." (Sheer Icy-Yellow.)
> BM Glimpse in "Mango Smoothie." (Sheer Glowy-Apricot.)
> BM Glimmer in "Wildflower." (Iridescent Pink.)
> A teensy bit of BM Eyecolor in "Vintage Ruby." (Rose Fawn.)
> 
> Just a touch of BM Liner Shadow in "Wild Ruby." (Plum Chocolate.)
> Spinlash dipped in BE Classic Mascara.
> Benefit High Beam on inner corners.
> 
> I think the Mango and Wildflower (pink) blended really well together. I go light with my eye makeup for the daytime, so anything that blends softly/seamlessly is my best friend.
> 
> Thank you for reading my post.



your makeup looks beautiful, and you have such gorgeous lashes and brows!


----------



## frostedcouture

I have an eyelid fold and I'm asian!


----------



## asamiramirez

frostedcouture said:


> I have an eyelid fold and I'm asian!



Me too! 

I'm half Japanese and half Caucasian, but I got my Japanese parent's eyelid fold. Do you have the bit of "puffy" like me or does your crease recede? 

I was always told that looking downward would allow me to find the "crease" above my eyeball/below my brow-bone, but that totally doesn't work for me! 

And thank you so much, *jc2239*!


----------



## frostedcouture

i have the crease but it's not very defined.  if i define it with eyeshadow it looks natural but i do what you do more often. i just like how it looks because the eyeshadow kind of hides behind my eyelashes and just makes them look fuller.  ^__^


----------



## asamiramirez

frostedcouture said:


> i have the crease but it's not very defined.  if i define it with eyeshadow it looks natural but i do what you do more often. i just like how it looks because the eyeshadow kind of hides behind my eyelashes and just makes them look fuller.  ^__^



I know what you mean, if my eyes are open sometimes I can hardly see my eyeshadow at all. 

You're right, I never noticed it before but I think the color pushes my lashes forward and makes them look fuller. I'm interested in all the different eyeshapes/eyelid types and I think that's why this thread is so fun to visit. And for the makeup, of course. I always spot new colors I want to buy. Thanks for chatting with me! I'm mostly in the nail thread, but this one is so fun.


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine today.


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today.


Very classic look Tricia....love it!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia I love the lips!  Looks fun ^__^  Your eyebrows are amazing.  have I said that before?  hehe

asamiramirez~~so much fun chatting!


----------



## barbie_slayer

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today.


Ooohh, pretty lips!


----------



## barbie_slayer

lovemysavior said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> On Eyes:
> MAC-All That Glitters
> " -Sumptuous Olive
> " -Goldmine
> " -Ricepaper
> Maybelline liquid eyeliner
> Maybelline Colossal Mascara
> 
> On Cheeks:
> Avon's - Instant Vacation Bronzer
> 
> On Lips:
> Sephora's - Precious Pink
> 
> Mary Kay concealer under eyes and no foundation just Coppertone sunblock and Hope in a Jar face cream. Oh and excuse my awful breakout on my chin. It happens very often.


 Very natural!  & I love your hair!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today.



I love your lips!   Fun color!


Today:

MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC California Dreamin' lipstick
MAC Love Nectar lustergloss
UD black(?) eyeshadow as eyeliner
UD Smog eyeshadow
UD Copper eyeshadow
UD Midnight Cowboy eyeshadow


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone!! No Grace, I've never been complimented on my brows in my entire life


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!  Love the lip color!



tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today.


 
that's a classic with a nod to the 1950s...love the lips and strong eye liner!  Did you wing it up a little at the ends?  Gorgeous!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Not really since last time I got a little crazy. I need to work on lining skillz lol.


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia.... AWESOME!!! You look fabulous!!!


----------



## aquablueness

asamiramirez said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> BM Glimpse in "Banana Smoothie." (Sheer Icy-Yellow.)
> BM Glimpse in "Mango Smoothie." (Sheer Glowy-Apricot.)
> BM Glimmer in "Wildflower." (Iridescent Pink.)
> A teensy bit of BM Eyecolor in "Vintage Ruby." (Rose Fawn.)
> 
> Just a touch of BM Liner Shadow in "Wild Ruby." (Plum Chocolate.)
> Spinlash dipped in BE Classic Mascara.
> Benefit High Beam on inner corners.
> 
> I think the Mango and Wildflower (pink) blended really well together. I go light with my eye makeup for the daytime, so anything that blends softly/seamlessly is my best friend.
> 
> Thank you for reading my post.


 
Gosh girl, i wish i could borrow your lashes!! Pretty makeup


----------



## aquablueness

lovemysavior said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> On Eyes:
> MAC-All That Glitters
> " -Sumptuous Olive
> " -Goldmine
> " -Ricepaper
> Maybelline liquid eyeliner
> Maybelline Colossal Mascara
> 
> On Cheeks:
> Avon's - Instant Vacation Bronzer
> 
> On Lips:
> Sephora's - Precious Pink
> 
> Mary Kay concealer under eyes and no foundation just Coppertone sunblock and Hope in a Jar face cream. Oh and excuse my awful breakout on my chin. It happens very often.


 
You are so pretttttttty. Can somebody say MODEL?


----------



## asamiramirez

aquablueness said:


> Gosh girl, i wish i could borrow your lashes!! Pretty makeup



Thanks! I'll have to get you some Talika.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i remember your mentioning (i think) that you'd used it and liked it a lot--was it the eyebrow one that you used on your lashes?  i meant to pick it up but forgot, but you seriously have such beautiful lashes!


----------



## asamiramirez

jc2239 said:


> ^^ i remember your mentioning (i think) that you'd used it and liked it a lot--was it the eyebrow one that you used on your lashes?  i meant to pick it up but forgot, but you seriously have such beautiful lashes!



I used it and absolutely loved it - but I applied the regular eyelash one to my eyebrows. It was the only kind they had at Sephora, I bought it for my lashes and thought... eh, why not put this on my overplucked eyebrows too? It made a HUGE difference for me. 

This is before Talika: 






And this is the same FOTD I already posted, but just for a side-by-side comparison:






You can see the difference in my eyelashes too! I don't even _have _bottom-lashes in the first picture. I'm wearing eyeliner in that shot, but not a thing on my bottom lashes in the after picture.

I've never used the eyebrow version so I can only recommend the lash one. Using the "mascara wand," I held it parallel to my eyebrows so the product would touch the roots of my brows. If you hold it perpendicular to your brows you'll only coat the hairs themselves and not the skin where you'd like more eyebrow to be, haha. 

I know some other ladies in this forum tried Talika and didn't like it, but honestly I think it's just the greatest thing. I guess it doesn't work for everybody. It's $39, so much cheaper than the other eyelash conditioners. For my lashes, I gently dabbed the tip against my lashline to get it at the root, and coated them just like applying mascara.

I'm very sorry for getting so OT, but if Talika can make somebody else as happy as it made me, then I think it was worth it.


----------



## lovemysavior

aquablueness said:


> You are so pretttttttty. Can somebody say MODEL?


OMG, thank you so much..  I've always been a fan of models and fashion, but I felt I never had the height to do it.  I'm only 5'4.  However, when I was 18 and attending junior college I had a woman pass me by then returned back and asked me if I was interested in modeling.  She handed me a business card to some agency in San Francisco.  I was so excited.  I never pursued it because my parents were a little old fashioned and didn't want me to move away.  All in all, thanks for the compliment.  Now I'm a wife and mother of three so the only modeling I do is role-modeling heehee.


----------



## tmc089

^^ That last sentence...so cute!


----------



## jc2239

asamiramirez said:


> I used it and absolutely loved it - but I applied the regular eyelash one to my eyebrows. It was the only kind they had at Sephora, I bought it for my lashes and thought... eh, why not put this on my overplucked eyebrows too? It made a HUGE difference for me.
> 
> This is before Talika:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the same FOTD I already posted, but just for a side-by-side comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the difference in my eyelashes too! I don't even _have _bottom-lashes in the first picture. I'm wearing eyeliner in that shot, but not a thing on my bottom lashes in the after picture.
> 
> I've never used the eyebrow version so I can only recommend the lash one. Using the "mascara wand," I held it parallel to my eyebrows so the product would touch the roots of my brows. If you hold it perpendicular to your brows you'll only coat the hairs themselves and not the skin where you'd like more eyebrow to be, haha.
> 
> I know some other ladies in this forum tried Talika and didn't like it, but honestly I think it's just the greatest thing. I guess it doesn't work for everybody. It's $39, so much cheaper than the other eyelash conditioners. For my lashes, I gently dabbed the tip against my lashline to get it at the root, and coated them just like applying mascara.
> 
> I'm very sorry for getting so OT, but if Talika can make somebody else as happy as it made me, then I think it was worth it.



Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on this!  I'm definitely going to pick up the eyelash one for my brows if I can find it at Sephora since i have a gift card and my brows are in desperate need of some thickening--they've always been ridiculously sparse.  And I'm going to try some LashFood for my eyelashes--yay!  Hopefully my face will be hairy in a month or so--in a good way .


----------



## asamiramirez

jc2239 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on this!  I'm definitely going to pick up the eyelash one for my brows if I can find it at Sephora since i have a gift card and my brows are in desperate need of some thickening--they've always been ridiculously sparse.  And I'm going to try some LashFood for my eyelashes--yay!  Hopefully my face will be hairy in a month or so--in a good way .



I've seen it at two different Sephora stores, so you should be able to find it. Use it twice a day if you can. I did morning and before bed.


----------



## tmc089

Today I did a smokey grey liner on top and bright purple on the bottom. I dunno why, but my lashes look pretty bangin' today lol. Off to work...obviously I'll be on tPF while I'm there


----------



## imashopaholic

I ordered the Talika Eyelash Conditioner that you recommended *asami*. Hope it works for me too.


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today:


----------



## Anoka

^ gorgeous! I love the golds, esp the gold you did under your eye the other day. amazing job!


----------



## tmc089

LMS, so gorgeous!! Sexayyy


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

lovemysavoir:  You are so pretty!  I love your make-up!  

Today I'm weiring:

MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC California Dreamin' lipstick
MAC Love Nectar lustergloss
Almay mascara
UD black eyeliner
UD Last Call eyeshadow
UD Smog eyeshadow
UD Shotgun eyeshadow


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you Anoka, Tricia, and LUV  You guys are too sweet.


----------



## lambiepie

Here is todays...


----------



## imashopaholic

*lambie* once again your eye makeup is flawless, beautiful, perfection, etc. etc. I've said it all before. You're so talented. Have you found time to give step-by-step instructions on how us mere mortal makeup amateurs can copy your look?


----------



## tmc089

LMAO!! Mortal makeup amateurs!!! Shopaholic you crack me up!

Tonight I'm going to my friends apartment who I haven't seen in AAAAAAAGES. I have no idea what to do with my face! I wish that 120 would hurry up!

Lambie, gorgeous as usual. I want to steal your lining skillz, mine suck.


----------



## babevivtan

wow, soooooooo gorgeous!!!  do u have a tutorial blog?    if not, you shld.  u are soooooo good!


lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...


----------



## GnomeNisse

Holy cow, lambiepie.   Perfect job again!


----------



## barbie_slayer

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...


I lovvvveee purples on you!  This is amazing


----------



## frostedcouture

lambie the purple liner!!!  it's so beautiful!


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you lovelies!!! You are all so sweet!

*IMA*, hahaha....you are going to be the sole reason why my head won't fit thru the doorway anymore. You're compliments are going to make my head swell till it pops! lol. Thank you for your sweetness. When does my plane leave???

I got complimented alot today. 2 MUA's at mac and a guy at red robin.


----------



## lambiepie

Frosted the purple liner is from MUFE. It's so pretty!


----------



## lambiepie

Here is today's...











I'm trying to do something other than purple. lol. I'm gonna have to lay off blue for awhile too. I need to change it up. I feel like i'm always doing the same thing. Any color suggestions??


----------



## QueenOfDa702

^^Beautiful!

 My suggestion is green


----------



## imashopaholic

lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do something other than purple. lol. I'm gonna have to lay off blue for awhile too. I need to change it up. I feel like i'm always doing the same thing. Any color suggestions??


You're so freakin' gorgeous!! That said, I'd love to see a smokey eye on you. Dark browns, greys and some bronze highlights. And a tutorial wouldn't go astray either! BTW I'm finalising your flight details now. They had to make special arrangements to accomodate your ever-expanding head, seeing as it doesn't fit through the door!!


----------



## lambiepie

I was actually going to do green today!!! I will do that tomorrow! Thank's queen!!

IMA, thank you so much!! Hahahaha. Yes, my head would not fit in regular seating. It must have high/wide overhead. Private plane perhaps???? lol.

I'm going to get to that tut soon! I pwomise! lol. I was telling my bf about that right now and he was like... "*I don't know what you're waiting for?? I've been telling you to do something like that forever. You would kick ass at it! Who cares what I say though... but if THEY tell you...." * lol.

And then he continued with his gaming....

I'm gonna work on some browns and smokey bronze eyes this week.


----------



## imashopaholic

And this is why I  you *lambie*!! And yes, your DBF is spot on. You would kick major makeup ass!!


----------



## lambiepie

I  you too *imashopaholic*!!!


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!  You are very talented!  I second the idea about you doing tutorials!  



lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do something other than purple. lol. I'm gonna have to lay off blue for awhile too. I need to change it up. I feel like i'm always doing the same thing. Any color suggestions??


----------



## tmc089

Loving the blues Lambie!! I did blues and purples last night. It's great how I can't find my camera charger ANYWHERE and I only have like 10 mins of battery power left. Growl.


----------



## Sternchen

My first FOTD in a long time...pretty much my "signature" FOTD...

Girl Friendly Paint Pot
Shale ES
Black Eyeliner on the top
Lash Blast mascar


----------



## Pursegrrl

I took a break and had a makeup free FOTD yesterday as I was pretty much on the phone at home all day, doing laundry, a bunch of stuff before I head out of town for a few days.  

Hmmm...I'm inspired by LP's blues - I might try a blue smokey look for fun today!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, heading out now:

MAC:
Bare Study paint pot
Top Hat e/s (nice indigo from the Starflash connection...great finish!)
A little Contrast e/s with the 226 brush in the crease
Nocturnelle e/s swirled over the entire area
a little Satin Taupe e/s to blend out the edges
Blanc Type e/s in the inner corners
Penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline
Smolder eye pencil, lower lashline
Plushlash mascara

NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## jenny70

^^ sounds very pretty!  I did something similar yesterday!


----------



## aquablueness

lovemysavior said:


> OMG, thank you so much.. I've always been a fan of models and fashion, but I felt I never had the height to do it. I'm only 5'4. However, when I was 18 and attending junior college I had a woman pass me by then returned back and asked me if I was interested in modeling. She handed me a business card to some agency in San Francisco. I was so excited. I never pursued it because my parents were a little old fashioned and didn't want me to move away. All in all, thanks for the compliment. Now I'm a wife and mother of three so the only modeling I do is role-modeling heehee.


 
Awww, you're welcome . Even though you don't have the height to model, they'd use your face plenty! 

I'm sure you're a great role model , glad to hear about it.


----------



## lambiepie

PG, sounds veerrrrrrry pretty!!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Here is today's...






(mascara didn't come out good today =( )


----------



## frostedcouture

i love the teal!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> PG, sounds veerrrrrrry pretty!!!!


 
awww, sweetie, you totally inspire me (though I fall short of the glory).  I'm ready to subscribe to your tuts!  :okay:


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!



lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mascara didn't come out good today =( )


----------



## QueenOfDa702

lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mascara didn't come out good today =( )




Love it! I need to practice a little more with greens, I really like the look of them..


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mascara didn't come out good today =( )



Gorgeous!  I love your eye make-up!  Fabulous!  You should do tutorials!

Today's make-up:

MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC California Dreamin' lipstick
MAC Love Nectar lustergloss
Maybeline Colossal mascara
UD black eyeliner
UD Toasted eyeshadow
UD Midnight Cowboy eyeshadow


----------



## imashopaholic

Ooh I'm loving the green on you *lambie*. And you did that how? Tutorial please!!


----------



## Sternchen

Lambie should *DEFINITELY* do tutorials!  I could learn lots from her


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you to all of you lovely ladies! 

I promise I will get that tutorial done! I will try my hardest to do one this week. It's been a busy weekend. HK comes out this week so a tut on one of the pallettes might be in order!


----------



## shakti29

Beautiful Lambie! Your lines are always so perfect!


----------



## tmc089

Love that teal Lambie!! Amazing amazing amazing job as usual!!


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mascara didn't come out good today =( )



Gorgeous! I hate it when my mascara doesn't turn out the way I want, cuz then to take it off you have to mess up all of your other make up. But yours looks fine!


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> Here is todays...



Love the purple! So pretty.


----------



## MissTiss

lambie, you are just beautiful!


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> Here is today's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mascara didn't come out good today =( )


Wow, very very nice.  I can't get my e/s to wing out like that on the edges.  What brush do you use Lambie?


----------



## lovemysavior

Here's me today:


----------



## lambiepie

Thank you again, to all of you beautiful ladies!!!

 The shadow I used in the crease was actually alot darker than it looks in the pic. I used humid (maybe the flash lightened it).

Veelyn, seriously, I almost had to drop kick my mascara!! Think it's time for a new one, it might be drying up.

LMS, I used a 224 for the crease and a 219 for the outer v. Helped to define it more. And then I used my l'oreal lineur intense in blackest black.


----------



## lambiepie

LMS, love the red lips!! I've been wanting to do red lips everyday, just can't seem to work it into my routine! I have to go according to my E/S you know.

 You look great!


----------



## trapt204

Makeup today (just got my Lancome gift yesterday so I had to play with it today):

Chanel:
Double Perfection Foundation in Soft Beige
Joues Contraste Blush in Rose Petale
Lancome:
Latte Eyeshadow
Mannequin Eyeshadow
The New Black Eyeshadow
Waif Eyeshadow
Definicils Mascara
Le rouge Absolu Lipstick in Luxe
Juicy Tubes in Touched By Light


----------



## tmc089

LMS: hottttie!!!! Love that red lip on you!!


----------



## michie

I am addicted to Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter!











Too Face Shadow Insurance
Sea Me Shadestick
CARGO Aegean
Pompous Blue
Saddle
Graphology
Shroom
Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter
Brow Shader in Maple/Charcoal
Benefit Babecake Liner
Ardell Babies Lashes

Sorry these are blurry.


----------



## lambiepie

Oh my gosh! I love that color michie! You look awesome!


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral
EDM multi tasking 
EDM new car smell 
Monistat primer
MAC melon pigment
Diorshow Iconic
Urban Decay 24/7 zero liner
Ulta iceland e/s
MAC msf~gold spill


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> LMS, love the red lips!! I've been wanting to do red lips everyday, just can't seem to work it into my routine! I have to go according to my E/S you know.
> 
> You look great!


Thank you Lambie.  Red lipstick was my signature look in high school, then as I got older I stopped wearing it for a bit.  Red usually dries my lips because I go for matte colors so I don't wear it as often.


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> LMS: hottttie!!!! Love that red lip on you!!


.  Thanks T.


----------



## lambiepie

Red lip was my color too in the early high school years. Haha. it's funny how things change as you get older. It was like the color to wear back in the day!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's face:

MAC California Dreamin' lipstick
MAC Love Nectar lustergloss
MAC (I feel SO stupid because I've been calling my blush Blushbaby but it's actually Mocha!) Mocha blush
MAC Mont Black e/s as e/l
Maybeline Colossal Mascara
UD Last Call e/s
UD Shotgun e/s
UD Grind e/s


----------



## tmc089

120 CAMEEE!!! It's currently at BF's house, so I'm getting it either late tonight or early tomorrow afternoon. I might do a video review of it just for you gals!! SO PUMPED! AHHH!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Aww tricia i'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to seeeeee!!! YAY!!

Oh my gel liners came today to (from coastal scents)!! I will be trying them out tomorrow!


----------



## tmc089

Oooh boy tomorrow's gonna be a big day for the FOTD thread! lol


----------



## lambiepie

^ It surrrrrre is!!


----------



## SheLovesLV

lambiepie = amazingggg.


----------



## lambiepie

^ 

Thank you!!


----------



## SheLovesLV

hhahaa no problem! i had fun looking through the pages of ur work. lol. gorgeoussss!


----------



## lambiepie

I'm glad you looked and liked! I'm actually trying to start a portfolio right now. So I practice on me, my sis, whoever would let me really! lol.


----------



## imashopaholic

lambiepie said:


> I'm glad you looked and liked! I'm actually trying to start a portfolio right now. So I practice on me, my sis, *whoever would let me really!* lol.


I'll let you!! Pick me, pick me!!


----------



## Sternchen

tmc089 said:


> Oooh boy tomorrow's gonna be a big day for the FOTD thread! lol



What's tomorrow?


----------



## tmc089

Mel, I get my 120 palette!! It's currently waiting for me at BF's house..It's 120 like really vibrant eyeshadows. I am so exciteddd. I just realized how low my camera is on batteries, so a full vid review might have to wait until the weekend, but you girls will be the first to hear all about it!!! I really hope none of the shadows are cracked *knock on wood*!


----------



## MissTiss

Can't wait!


----------



## Veelyn

Lovemy- Nice lipstick!

Michie- Love those colors together!


----------



## tmc089

120 should be here shortly everyoneeee!!! I'm so anxious! BF is dropping off the package on the way to work. I'll be sure to do a striptease for everyone


----------



## Jahpson

worked late last night (left the office at 11pm) so this morning, I am barefaced.


----------



## michie

Off work and it's raining today....no makeup for me, either.


----------



## tmc089

Here she isss!!!

Strip tease time! 







I threw that Picnik sticker on so none of you crazy ladies don't come to my house!! Lol.
















Colors are very pigmented!!

Only one shadow was cracked, and it wasn't that bad:






I haven't had time to do anything with it...and I probably won't until tomorrow. It came with a few brushes, which I probably won't use, and a fake nail set, lol not gonna use that either. The nails are monstrously large.

Any questions, feel free to ask!!


----------



## ChristyR143

WOW! That looks awesome! Can't wait to see what you do with it!

As for me, I have gone back to my normal old boring makeup routine.  But, it works, and my husband doesn't look at me cross-eyed when I come out of the bathroom, LOL. 

Dr. Brandt Pores No More
MUFE HD foundation 128
MUFE HD powder
MAC Sculpt and Shape duo in Shadester & Lightsweep
Chanel blush in Mystery
MAC Brule e/s all over lid up to brow
Chanel eye quad in Spices, darkest color in the crease and below lashline
Revlon Colorstay liner in Brown
Lancome Cils Booster XL
Lancome L'Extreme Waterproof Mascara in Black
Revlon Timeliner for lips in Espresso
Chanel l/s in Pink Sugar
MAC lipglass in Spirited

no pic today...can't find my camera, lol!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Here she isss!!!
> 
> Strip tease time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw that Picnik sticker on so none of you crazy ladies don't come to my house!! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are very pigmented!!
> 
> Only one shadow was cracked, and it wasn't that bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to do anything with it...and I probably won't until tomorrow. It came with a few brushes, which I probably won't use, and a fake nail set, lol not gonna use that either. The nails are monstrously large.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask!!



GORGEOUS!  that's on my wishlist i absolutely love it!


----------



## tmc089

It's totally a must. I literally swatched basically every color...pretty much all over my body lol, they're so great!! I wonder what I should do tomorrow


----------



## Sternchen

Wooooooooooo!!!  Look at alllll those pretty colors


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> It's totally a must. I literally swatched basically every color...pretty much all over my body lol, they're so great!! I wonder what I should do tomorrow



do you mind my asking where you got yours?  you may have mentiond it already but i'm kinda behind on this thread!


----------



## tmc089

Jen of course I don't mind lol, I miss seein you around here!! I got it from Beauties Factory. Shipping took 8 days.


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Jen of course I don't mind lol, I miss seein you around here!! I got it from Beauties Factory. Shipping took 8 days.



awww thanks!  work has been keeping me might busy and i've just been falling behind--you ladies have been up to some amazing looks since i last visited!  

i don't know if i can wait 8 whole days --ah well it's not like i can afford this right now anyway!  i just got a new camera along with a bunch of other stuff so my play money is pretty much non-existent for the remainder of this month.  but next month i'll be looking into this.  thanks for the info! 



and since this is the FOTD thread:

kanebo sensai foundation (seriously the best foundation!)
chanel jc blush in narcisse (courtesy of itsnicole )
MAC hello kitty TLC in Popster 
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara 
Castledew VOV eyeshadow


----------



## MissTiss

whoa, Keira. Nice pallette!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Tiss!! And Jen I love that lipcolor and that shadow palette! So pretty and light


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Thanks Tiss!! And Jen I love that lipcolor and that shadow palette! So pretty and light



thanks tricia!  i need at least a slight pop of color to brighten up the drudgery that is my day ush:.  i'm also wearing a bright pink cardigan today--not the most appropriate for my very conservative and almost entirely male office, but oh well!  :okay:


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Here she isss!!!
> 
> Strip tease time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw that Picnik sticker on so none of you crazy ladies don't come to my house!! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are very pigmented!!
> 
> Only one shadow was cracked, and it wasn't that bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to do anything with it...and I probably won't until tomorrow. It came with a few brushes, which I probably won't use, and a fake nail set, lol not gonna use that either. The nails are monstrously large.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask!!


Wow T!  Look at all those beautiful colors.  I would be so anxious to try a new color every day.  Looks like you're set for while huh?


----------



## lovemysavior

Veelyn said:


> Lovemy- Nice lipstick!
> 
> Michie- Love those colors together!


Thanks V.  It's Nars Red Lizard.


----------



## GnomeNisse

You guys are really making me jealous!   I am contemplating ordering some palettes.


----------



## SheLovesLV

^^ yay tricia....i know ur excited. lol. cant wait to see what u come up with. i shall be stalking ur facebook. LOL. (only cause its easier....fb tells me when u put new stuff so i dont have to fish through all these pages lol)


----------



## tmc089

Thanks Holly!! Yeah I definitely need ideas. Obv for like Mardi Gras (when is it btw??) I have the perfect purple green and yellow...so excited. I dunno what to do for tomorrow though!! I honestly might start with a bang and do like pink and black a la Lambie lol. Ideas anyoneee?


----------



## SheLovesLV

hahahaha i know ur going crazy tricia. ur prolly just sitting there (if ur not with eric) and just looking at them, thinking of all the possibilities. hahaha. 

i look forward to see what you post!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Thanks Holly!! Yeah I definitely need ideas. Obv for like Mardi Gras (when is it btw??) I have the perfect purple green and yellow...so excited. I dunno what to do for tomorrow though!! I honestly might start with a bang and do like pink and black a la Lambie lol. Ideas anyoneee?



oooh i say go for pink and black.  or gradations of pink--i love pink!   or a pink and purple look a la lambie .


----------



## tmc089

I think I'm gonna do pink and grey today. I was gonna do pink and black but it might be a bit much for work at my office 

I'll def take pics but I probably won't post them until this weekend- I left my camera charger at home :shame: Hopefully my camera can hold out the rest of the week!


----------



## Veelyn

Wow Kiera! Love those bold colors. [Even though I would never be brave enough to wear them! lol]

JC- LOVE those eyeshadow colors. And that Chanel blush is sooo pretty. [I want!] Whats on your lips? Sorry I'm not familiar with abbreviations or new items. I'm not really *too* much of a make up junkie! LOL


----------



## Veelyn

Ok ladies.. I keep getting these nasty foundations that are powdery and coarse, or don't stay on long, so I think its time to move on to a better brand.

I'm looking for a foundation that won't make me look like I have 5 pounds layered on, and something soft and silky. 

Any suggestions? I usually only use drugstore brands (and sometimes Clinique), but am definitely open to anything else that is worth the money. 

TIA


----------



## coach4me

tmc089 said:


> Thanks Holly!! Yeah I definitely need ideas. Obv for like Mardi Gras (when is it btw??) I have the perfect purple green and yellow...so excited. I dunno what to do for tomorrow though!! I honestly might start with a bang and do like pink and black a la Lambie lol. Ideas anyoneee?


 
Fat Tuesday is February 24th!!!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Ooh that's soon! Thanks Coach4me!!

Vee- what types of foundations do you like? My favorite of all time is Revlon Colorstay, it's liquid and I looove liquid foundation lol. It gives medium coverage...evens you out while freckles and stuff can still show through.


----------



## shakti29

Veelyn said:


> Ok ladies.. I keep getting these nasty foundations that are powdery and coarse, or don't stay on long, so I think its time to move on to a better brand.
> 
> I'm looking for a foundation that won't make me look like I have 5 pounds layered on, and something soft and silky.
> 
> Any suggestions? I usually only use drugstore brands (and sometimes Clinique), but am definitely open to anything else that is worth the money.
> 
> TIA


 
Veelyn~ I really like L'Oreal True Match, which they have now in a liquid or a compact, but I like the liquid better. I just got MakeUp Forever HD Foundation and I really can't tell the difference between the two (except MUFE cost more than DOUBLE!). I got the Philosophy Airbrush (per socal's recommendation) and stiple it on, and it is AWESOME! 

And BTW tmc, that palette is TDF! I wouldn't be able to pull off most of those colors myself, but I bet you will have FUN with it!

Jen ~ I am now on the prowl for that Castledew ES palette. Those colors look gorgeous!


----------



## lambiepie

coach4me said:


> Fat Tuesday is *February 24th*!!!


 

My birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmc089

Yeah Lambie!! Partayyy!


----------



## MissTiss

shakti29 said:


> Veelyn~ I really like L'Oreal True Match, which they have now in a liquid or a compact, but I like the liquid better. I just got MakeUp Forever HD Foundation and I really can't tell the difference between the two (except MUFE cost more than DOUBLE!). I got the Philosophy Airbrush (per socal's recommendation) and stiple it on, and it is AWESOME!
> 
> And BTW tmc, that palette is TDF! I wouldn't be able to pull off most of those colors myself, but I bet you will have FUN with it!
> 
> Jen ~ I am now on the prowl for that Castledew ES palette. Those colors look gorgeous!


 

I was going to suggest L'Oreal or even the Revlon colorstay brand. I invested in some MUFE HD Foundation and I love it. It's not a drug store brand, but it's good.  

Prescriptives, Virtual Skin kicks ass too.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

tmc089 said:


> Here she isss!!!
> 
> Strip tease time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw that Picnik sticker on so none of you crazy ladies don't come to my house!! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors are very pigmented!!
> 
> Only one shadow was cracked, and it wasn't that bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to do anything with it...and I probably won't until tomorrow. It came with a few brushes, which I probably won't use, and a fake nail set, lol not gonna use that either. The nails are monstrously large.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask!!



Awesome! The colors are beautiful!! I might order me one


----------



## shakti29

jc2239 said:


> and since this is the FOTD thread:
> 
> kanebo sensai foundation (seriously the best foundation!)
> chanel jc blush in narcisse (courtesy of itsnicole )
> MAC hello kitty TLC in Popster
> Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara
> Castledew VOV eyeshadow
> 
> 
> http://abeautyfulsentiment.blogspot.com/


 
Jen, can I get this anywhere in the US?


----------



## lambiepie

Those e/s are beautiful!! You must have been lovely jen!


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM sleigh ride 
MAC expensive pink
MAC femme fi 
Revlon colorstay blackest black liner
max factor volume couture
EDM medium beige neutral 
EDM multi tasking concealer 
EDM new car smell


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Sounds pretty! I love expensive pink!


----------



## flaweddesignn

today...

clarins liquid eyeliner 
avon kohl liner
bobbi brown eyeshadow in chocolate 
diorshow iconic mascara 
MAC speed dial 
MAC fafi hipness


----------



## lambiepie

Today was a very basic day for me... still thought I would share so you all know I can do something other than loud! lol...


----------



## tmc089

Haha still love it lambie. Very....sexay... 

I'm doing one similar today, the color is a bit lighter and a little more purpley though. Damn I wish I had my stupid camera charger!


----------



## Veelyn

I agree with Kiera.. still "sexay"! haha.

And thanks for the responses TMC, Shakti, and Tiss. I use liquid foundation, just to cover a few blemishes or bright rosy cheeks when I get flustered. I will have to try the L'Oreal True Match. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> JC- LOVE those eyeshadow colors. And that Chanel blush is sooo pretty. [I want!] Whats on your lips? Sorry I'm not familiar with abbreviations or new items. I'm not really *too* much of a make up junkie! LOL



vee on my lips i was wearing the MAC Hello Kitty tinted lip conditioner in popster--it's a very pretty pop of bright bright pink!  i had a "huh" moment when i first saw the abbreviation used too 



Veelyn said:


> Ok ladies.. I keep getting these nasty foundations that are powdery and coarse, or don't stay on long, so I think its time to move on to a better brand.
> 
> I'm looking for a foundation that won't make me look like I have 5 pounds layered on, and something soft and silky.
> 
> Any suggestions? I usually only use drugstore brands (and sometimes Clinique), but am definitely open to anything else that is worth the money.
> 
> TIA



vee i've tried a million different foundations and my favorite one _by far_ is kanebo sensai's foundation--if you have a kanebo foundation by you i highly recommend checking it out.  it has beautiful pigmentation meaning you get really nice coverage yet it's silky smooth and very very light so that you really don't feel or look like you're wearing foundation--you just look like you have great skin!  my mom has been a hardcore la mer foundation user and is very picky about her foundations as well and i recently introduced her to the kanebo and she now loves it too.  



shakti29 said:


> Jen, can I get this anywhere in the US?



shakti unfortunately i don't think so unless you resort to ebay or gmarket--and even then i'm not sure!  this was a gift from a lovely blogger who has lots of friends in korea and i'm assuming she had it shipped to her.  



lambiepie said:


> Those e/s are beautiful!! You must have been lovely jen!



thanks lambie!   and happy pre-birthday!!


----------



## shakti29

^^ Oh well. Those colors are so pretty. What nice bloggers you have.


----------



## jc2239

shakti29 said:


> ^^ Oh well. Those colors are so pretty. What nice bloggers you have.



elaine the blogger community has been very kind to me!  at least the few bloggers that i've encountered


----------



## kabaker

Clinique perfectly real makeup in 02
transparent powder to set
NARS Deep Throat blush
MAC Goldmine e/s on lid
Drugstore brand dark brown e/s in crease
Black liner
Black mascara
Coach lipgloss in Hibiscus


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> vee on my lips i was wearing the MAC Hello Kitty tinted lip conditioner in popster--it's a very pretty pop of bright bright pink!  i had a "huh" moment when i first saw the abbreviation used too
> 
> 
> 
> vee i've tried a million different foundations and my favorite one _by far_ is kanebo sensai's foundation--if you have a kanebo foundation by you i highly recommend checking it out.  it has beautiful pigmentation meaning you get really nice coverage yet it's silky smooth and very very light so that you really don't feel or look like you're wearing foundation--you just look like you have great skin!  my mom has been a hardcore la mer foundation user and is very picky about her foundations as well and i recently introduced her to the kanebo and she now loves it too.



Ohhh now I wanna try that TLC! 

And I have never even heard of Kanebo, but I am down for anything that is good! Haha. I wonder if there is even one around here?? Do they have a stand at Macy's or anything?


----------



## mytwocents

Hey ladies. 

I was excited about Lavender whip from MAC but it doesn't seem to actually come out purple. 

I mixed Lancome clear juicy tube with MAC quietly pigment and the results are below. 
The first pic is more true to the color IRL.
The flash on the second lightened it a little. 
What do you think?


----------



## bonchicgenre

I think it looks great! very sparkly and matches your skin tone well!


----------



## tmc089

That's really pretty twocents!! You have gorgeous skin btw!


----------



## frostedcouture

mytwocents you remind me of Kim Kardashian xD  i love the lip color 

basketball game today!!  i have two tattoos on my cheeks with our school mascot LOL.
other than that on my face i have MAC vanilla and tan pigment, max factor volume couture, EDM medium beige neutral, EDM new car smell, MAC concealer, MAC love nectar lustreglass and urban decay eyeliner


----------



## Veelyn

My2cents.. I agree.. It looks great on you!


YAY ME! I went to MAC today and got the Pink Fish TLC [thanks JC for explaining this terminology, lol!] and the Partial to Pink Cremesheen glass. Does anyone know if the Cremesheen is going to be a permanent product or if its just seasonal or whatever? I love these colors. I was going to get Popster too, but figured it was a little too bright for my fair skin.


----------



## Veelyn

Frosted- Haha, cute about the tattoos!


----------



## lambiepie

Mytwocents, That color looks amazing!! Beautiful!


----------



## ChristyR143

mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I was excited about Lavender whip from MAC but it doesn't seem to actually come out purple.
> 
> I mixed Lancome clear juicy tube with MAC quietly pigment and the results are below.
> The first pic is more true to the color IRL.
> The flash on the second lightened it a little.
> What do you think?


 
 That looks fabulous!! (And at the risk of sounding wierd...you have gorgeous lips!!)


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

mytwocents:  That's such a beautiful color!

Today I decided to go more natural:
UD Illusion mineral concealer (I think..)
UD Baked(?) bronzer
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC Mont Black (e/s) e/l
Maybeline Colossal mascara
UD Toasted e/s
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Went out with DBF, so I had a chance to wear some of my new MAC goodies.  I created a smoky eye using Top Knot eyeshadow (from Blonde, Brunette, Redhead) and Blacktrack Fluidline.  I added my Exceptionnel De Chanel mascara.  I wore my Tippy blush from the Hello Kitty collection on my cheeks.  I wore Captive lipstick (acquired through B2M) on my lips.  After dinner, I ended up putting on Popster tinted lip conditioner (also from Hello Kitty) instead of reapplying my lipstick.


----------



## mytwocents

^ lol thanks Christy :kiss:

Lambiepie, Veelyn, Frosted couture, tmc089, lindsaytalk, and LUV purses thank you for the kind words.


----------



## tmc089

I think tomorrow I'm doing an HK inspired look for a MakeupGeek challenge


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Ohhh now I wanna try that TLC!
> 
> And I have never even heard of Kanebo, but I am down for anything that is good! Haha. I wonder if there is even one around here?? Do they have a stand at Macy's or anything?



vee they have a kanebo counter in my saks and bergdorf, as well as at barney's and takashimaya--i don't know if that helps though LOL!



mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I was excited about Lavender whip from MAC but it doesn't seem to actually come out purple.
> 
> I mixed Lancome clear juicy tube with MAC quietly pigment and the results are below.
> The first pic is more true to the color IRL.
> The flash on the second lightened it a little.
> What do you think?



i love the color on your lips it looks beautiful!



Veelyn said:


> My2cents.. I agree.. It looks great on you!
> 
> 
> YAY ME! I went to MAC today and got the Pink Fish TLC [thanks JC for explaining this terminology, lol!] and the Partial to Pink Cremesheen glass. Does anyone know if the Cremesheen is going to be a permanent product or if its just seasonal or whatever? I love these colors. I was going to get Popster too, but figured it was a little too bright for my fair skin.



hope you enjoy the TLC vee!  popster is definitely a bit shocking against paler skin but it's growing on me!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey BB goddesses!!

I'm back from SFO (too quick and too busy, not much time to have fun, but wanted to share my travel FOTDs) 

smashbox photofinish oil free primer (cool teensy sample tube for travel)
MUFE liquid lift foundation and high def powder
NARS bronzer in laguna as contour on cheekbones and temples
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
Stila e/s quad in Original Smokey on lids and crease
MAC blanc type e/s on inner corners for a little more glow
MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara
MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS gloss in Supervixen

this was a great Corporate Smokey look for first-time presentations with a new client (all had been over the phone; this was the first time meeting a lot of the team in person). AND...it lasted all day and into the evening.  I was working in customer buildings and in the hotel lobby until midnight every night with others on the team so I couldn't just curl up in my PJ's and take off my makeup down in the hotel lobby, KWIM?  Everything held up GREAT.

I love to travel...but I'm glad to be home too!

XXXOO PG


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sounds beautiful PG!! Welcome home!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> vee they have a kanebo counter in my saks and bergdorf, as well as at barney's and takashimaya--i don't know if that helps though LOL!



Cool. I'll have to check it out. If you don't mind me asking, how much do they run?



jc2239 said:


> hope you enjoy the TLC vee!  popster is definitely a bit shocking against paler skin but it's growing on me!



I am enjoying it! Thanks. I put some of the l/g over the TLC and it pops even more. Popster definitely looked good on you!


----------



## Veelyn

*Welcome back PG!!*


----------



## Veelyn

shakti29 said:


> Veelyn~ I really like L'Oreal True Match



I went to Walgreens today to get some cleaning supplies, and while I was there I decided to pick some up real quick and see how I liked it. 

Well I got out to my car and realized the cashier didn't ring me up for it! It was in the crack of my cart, and I completely forgot about it!

Woohoo for me I guess. LOL!


----------



## tmc089

Bad girl!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral 
blistex silk and shine 
bobbi brown gel eyeliner 

I'm going to Sephora and maybe ulta to get makeup today.  As soon as I get back I'm trying everything on so I barely have any makeup on. Hehe.  Have a fun weekend everyone!


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Cool. I'll have to check it out. If you don't mind me asking, how much do they run?
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying it! Thanks. I put some of the l/g over the TLC and it pops even more. Popster definitely looked good on you!



vee i want to say $50 but i could be off by $5 or so either way.  i'm having the WORST friday the 13th ever!  can't wait to just get home and relax.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I was excited about Lavender whip from MAC but it doesn't seem to actually come out purple.
> 
> I mixed Lancome clear juicy tube with MAC quietly pigment and the results are below.
> The first pic is more true to the color IRL.
> The flash on the second lightened it a little.
> What do you think?


Beautiful!!  You have gorgeous lips!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

frostedcouture said:


> EDM medium beige neutral
> blistex silk and shine
> bobbi brown gel eyeliner
> 
> I'm going to Sephora and maybe ulta to get makeup today.  As soon as I get back I'm trying everything on so I barely have any makeup on. Hehe.  Have a fun weekend everyone!



OOoo!!!  Make-up shopping!!  I LUV make-up shopping!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer 
UD Baked bronzer
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC HK Cute-Ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
MAC Black Tied e/s (Used as e/l)
MAC Expensive Pink e/s
MAC Honey Lust e/s
Maybeline Colossal mascara


----------



## lovemysavior

MyTwoCents:

You are beautiful from what you show us on your pic...


----------



## Pursegrrl

awwwww, thanks for the welcome backs you guys!  (((HUGS))).  i did a pretty simple casual Friday black liquid liner with Chanel Exceptionnel smokey violine (violet) on the upper lashes today.  Back in the office, no major meetings.


----------



## tmc089

Finally getting my camera charger later today!! Yay for pics again!


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!  Looks amazing with your dark hair!  Love it!!



mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I was excited about Lavender whip from MAC but it doesn't seem to actually come out purple.
> 
> I mixed Lancome clear juicy tube with MAC quietly pigment and the results are below.
> The first pic is more true to the color IRL.
> The flash on the second lightened it a little.
> What do you think?


----------



## mytwocents

Thanks jc2239, simone-xoxo, lovemysavior, and Jenny 70

I am looking forward to the V- day looks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

mytwocents said:


> Thanks jc2239, simone-xoxo, lovemysavior, and Jenny 70
> 
> I am looking forward to the V- day looks!


 
Chiming in a little late but WOWZA, mytwocents, what a fabulous look - loves it!!


----------



## godsavechanel

today I'm wearing
embark, swiss chocolate and vanilla eyeshadow
bare study paint
maybeline colossal mascara
chanel eyeliner 
clinique pore minimizer, and foundation
MAC pinch o' peach blush

Happy Valentine's Day everybody!


----------



## tmc089

That sounds really pretty chanel!! Very clean and classy


----------



## tmc089

Alright girls...here's a pink and black from the other day







And here's today, feeling kindof blahhh.






and then I went a little edit crazy with this one and ended up making it my new FB default lol






 Hardcore cheesin' lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Love it, T/Keira!!  That pink & black is smokin...and nice FB pic too!!

Love, Auntie PG.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, fun FOTD which ended up getting mostly cleansed off later (I'll explain)...

Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, NW15.  Not too sure of this yet :-|
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul

MAC:
Cash Flow paint pot
Satin Taupe e/s, outer corners and crease
Woodwinked e/s, inner corners and lid
Vanilla e/s on inner corners to brighten
Eye kohl in Fascinating (bright white) on lower waterlines....loves!
Penultimate liquid liner, Rapid Black, upper lashline
Maybelline the Colossal Volum' Express mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin (fabulous!)

OK, I was at the spa getting my brows tinted and my aesthetician is awesome, plus a huge MAC fan so we always love talking MAC.  She commented that the foundation makes my skin look a little dry and I have to admit she's right.  Hmmm...it just kinda sits there and either is the wrong shade and/or not dewey enough.  I think MUFE is better for me, honestly, but MAC is fun to try.

And funny story part 2...in addition to the brow tinting I got my jawline waxed to remove the peach fuzz (first time doing this...I'm a little red but the end result is so worth it) and she even took an extra step to cleanse and exfoliate my entire face except for the eye area so I wouldn't have an obvious line where the foundation was.  What a sweetheart!  I gave her an extra big tip.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc089 said:


> Alright girls...here's a pink and black from the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's today, feeling kindof blahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I went a little edit crazy with this one and ended up making it my new FB default lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore cheesin' lol.



OMG!  Your make-up is gorgeous!!  Your lashes are beautiful!!  

Today's Look (for V-Day and a party):
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Baked bronzer
UD Eyebrow wax/color
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
MAybeline colossal mascara (LUV that stuff!)
MAC HK e/s (2 pinks)
MAC HK (sparkly blue/gray e/s) as e/l


----------



## frostedcouture

You are beautiful tricia!


----------



## ChristyR143

Just gorgeous, T!!

PG and LUV, y'all sound gorgy too!


----------



## mytwocents

Tricia; the pink and black eyes are a unique combo!


----------



## jenny70

Tricia, gorgeous as usual and your lashes look amazing!!!


----------



## jenny70

Don't you just love Satin Taupe, such a versitile color, also I love the Nars Laguna bronzer and Mac's Warm Soul combo, I wear this almost daily!

I also love when my aesthetician goes above and beyond what they were scheduled to do, I always walk away feeling special!   And of course they are well compensated!



Pursegrrl said:


> OK, fun FOTD which ended up getting mostly cleansed off later (I'll explain)...
> 
> Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
> MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, NW15. Not too sure of this yet :-|
> NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
> MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul
> 
> MAC:
> Cash Flow paint pot
> Satin Taupe e/s, outer corners and crease
> Woodwinked e/s, inner corners and lid
> Vanilla e/s on inner corners to brighten
> Eye kohl in Fascinating (bright white) on lower waterlines....loves!
> Penultimate liquid liner, Rapid Black, upper lashline
> Maybelline the Colossal Volum' Express mascara
> 
> MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
> MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin (fabulous!)
> 
> OK, I was at the spa getting my brows tinted and my aesthetician is awesome, plus a huge MAC fan so we always love talking MAC. She commented that the foundation makes my skin look a little dry and I have to admit she's right. Hmmm...it just kinda sits there and either is the wrong shade and/or not dewey enough. I think MUFE is better for me, honestly, but MAC is fun to try.
> 
> And funny story part 2...in addition to the brow tinting I got my jawline waxed to remove the peach fuzz (first time doing this...I'm a little red but the end result is so worth it) and she even took an extra step to cleanse and exfoliate my entire face except for the eye area so I wouldn't have an obvious line where the foundation was. What a sweetheart! I gave her an extra big tip.


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia... I love your pink eyes!! hehehe

You look so pretty, as always.

PG, everything sounds soooo beautiful! How are you liking the cremesheens??


----------



## godsavechanel

tmc you look so pretty!


----------



## Sternchen

No makeup today....have been cleaning the whole day.  Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> Don't you just love Satin Taupe, such a versitile color, also I love the Nars Laguna bronzer and Mac's Warm Soul combo, I wear this almost daily!
> 
> I also love when my aesthetician goes above and beyond what they were scheduled to do, I always walk away feeling special!  And of course they are well compensated!


 
So true, Jenny!  I can't believe I never considered Satin Taupe until just recently!  I'm having SO much fun with my MAC neutrals...they are great and anything but boring!  It's fun to play with color though on the weekends.

Yeah, I love the NARS bronzer + Warm Soul blush. I stole those two tips from Makeupgeek...she is great and her coloring is similar to mine, so if it works for her it usually works for me too.  

Oh I know, I've seen my aethetician for a good 8-9 years now and she's great.  Love the pampering (especially after waxing, youch!).


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Tricia... I love your pink eyes!! hehehe
> 
> You look so pretty, as always.
> 
> *PG, everything sounds soooo beautiful! How are you liking the cremesheens??[/*quote]
> 
> Hey lambiepie...thanks, m'dear!  You are too sweet.  Sorry I have been a little lazy and haven't posted pics in awhile ush:.
> 
> LOVE the cremesheen glass...highly recommended!!   The texture is so rich and wonderful, almost velvety, and it stays put.


----------



## barbie_slayer

I won't allow you to enable me!ush:  The cremesheen glasses look so tempting...


----------



## tmc089

Barbie, stop fighting. It's not worth it lol.

Thank you all so much for the compliments!! It really means alot


----------



## Pursegrrl

barbie_slayer said:


> I won't allow you to enable me!ush: The cremesheen glasses look so tempting...


 
Look deep in my eyes.....you're getting verrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy sleeeeeeeeepyyyyyyyyyy (oh, and ready to get a cremesheen glass, bwahahaha).


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, playing around a little on the weekend...

MUFE High Def foundation and powder (muuuch better than yesterday's MAC Studio Sculpt...I think the MAC is losing points with me, bummer)
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour and on the temples
NARS blush in Super Orgasm

MAC:
Paint pot in Constructivist (YOwza, this is a rich, deep brown...I forget how intense it can get!)
The brown shade from the Inter-View mineralize trio.
I then did the dark to light technique and smoked gradually lighter and lighter beige/bronzey e/s's on my lid and crease to soften the intense brown and blur the upper line in the crease:
- All that Glitters
- Shroom
- Rose Blanc
Then a little Deep Truth e/s on the outer corners (the blue looks pretty nice with the browns/beiges)
eye liner in Smolder, upper and lower lashlines
Diorshow Iconic mascara

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
MAC cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin (ahem, *cough* barbie_slayer are you listening? hee hee)


----------



## nwhite

I'm a day late, but here is my Valentine's look for last night:

















Eyes:
Urban Decay primer
VS Champagne e/s to inner lid and highlight
Mythology e/s to lid
Urban Decay Kiss e/s on lid over mythology
Sketch e/s to outer lid and in crease
Sketch to line bottom lashes
L'Oreal eyeliner in black sable 
Pro Lash mascara and few coats of Bourjois volume clubbing mascara on top

Face:
Smashbox primer
Studio fix fluid NW20
Margin powder blush 

Lips:
Honey B. creemliner
Marquise D' l/s
Palatial Lustreglass


----------



## tmc089

So beautiful nwhite!! Love love the lips!


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!



nwhite said:


> I'm a day late, but here is my Valentine's look for last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes:
> Urban Decay primer
> VS Champagne e/s to inner lid and highlight
> Mythology e/s to lid
> Urban Decay Kiss e/s on lid over mythology
> Sketch e/s to outer lid and in crease
> Sketch to line bottom lashes
> L'Oreal eyeliner in black sable
> Pro Lash mascara and few coats of Bourjois volume clubbing mascara on top
> 
> Face:
> Smashbox primer
> Studio fix fluid NW20
> Margin powder blush
> 
> Lips:
> Honey B. creemliner
> Marquise D' l/s
> Palatial Lustreglass


----------



## nwhite

^Thanks!  

I just added one more eye pic


----------



## Veelyn

JC- Hope youre feeling better!

Kiera- Love the pink and black look. And your new fb pic is pretty!

Nwhite- Pretty colors on your eyes and lips!

And I just want to throw out.. I love my Cremesheen lip gloss... *ahemmm*


----------



## jenny70

nwhite - Very nice job, your newly added pic, gorgeous!!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> JC- Hope youre feeling better!
> 
> Kiera- Love the pink and black look. And your new fb pic is pretty!
> 
> Nwhite- Pretty colors on your eyes and lips!
> 
> *And I just want to throw out.. I love my Cremesheen lip gloss... *ahemmm**


 
right on, V!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Nwhite: so cute!!

Today's look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Baked bronzer
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
UD 24/7 e/l Lust
UD Flash e/s
UD Ashpxia e/s
UD Grifter e/s
Maybeline Colossal mascara


----------



## frostedcouture

LUV I love the urban decay stuff!   

Max Factor volume couture mascara 
urban decay 24/7 e/l ~ zero
MAC woodwinked e/s and femme fi e/s
MAC vanilla pigment
EDM golden medium 
EDM multi tasking
*new* MAC fun and games blush
*also new hehe* mimmy lipglass 

I love the new HK stuff


----------



## shakti29

GORGEOUS nwhite!


----------



## MissTiss

Yesterday:

MAC Studio Scult Foundation in NC25
EM Foundation - Buttered Tan dusting to set
Refined Golden Bronzer
Blonde MSF
Soft Ochre Paint Pot 
Clair de Lune e/s on lid and brow to highlight
Bronze e/s in outer v and crease
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner (brown)
MAC PlushLash Mascara 
MAC Prrr l/g --> and later Possum Nose Pink l/g

I'm liking the Studio Sculpt. No breakouts yet (fingers crossed)


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Absolutely gorgeous!!


nwhite said:


> I'm a day late, but here is my Valentine's look for last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes:
> Urban Decay primer
> VS Champagne e/s to inner lid and highlight
> Mythology e/s to lid
> Urban Decay Kiss e/s on lid over mythology
> Sketch e/s to outer lid and in crease
> Sketch to line bottom lashes
> L'Oreal eyeliner in black sable
> Pro Lash mascara and few coats of Bourjois volume clubbing mascara on top
> 
> Face:
> Smashbox primer
> Studio fix fluid NW20
> Margin powder blush
> 
> Lips:
> Honey B. creemliner
> Marquise D' l/s
> Palatial Lustreglass


----------



## Veelyn

Pursegrrl said:


> right on, V!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

frostedcouture said:


> LUV I love the urban decay stuff!
> 
> Max Factor volume couture mascara
> urban decay 24/7 e/l ~ zero
> MAC woodwinked e/s and femme fi e/s
> MAC vanilla pigment
> EDM golden medium
> EDM multi tasking
> *new* MAC fun and games blush
> *also new hehe* mimmy lipglass
> 
> I love the new HK stuff



I know!  UD stuff is so great!  

I love the new HK stuff too!  I wear my new stuff like everyday!  The nail polish and e/s from the HK collection is awesome!  

Nothing for me....at least right now.


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm only testing out new ulta eyeliner for staying power. 
i want to get the pink nail polish! it looks really cute.


----------



## claireZk

Some eotd's...  Sorry I've been slacking.  I hate my new camera-- I'm still trying to figure it out


----------



## tmc089

^ Omg claire, your lashes in the 2nd and 3rd pic are literally TDF!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks Tricia :shame:

The 2nd pic is Lash Stiletto.  I was playing around today with all my new m/u, so everything was pretty sloppy, but I took it to show my sis.  She was interested in "what it did" lol.  You can't really tell from the pic, because I'm looking up, but it makes them super spiky straight.  I'm not sure if I like it...

The 3rd pic is Diorshow layered over Lash Blast. I also had on black liner, which I never wear, but it makes the lashes look thicker I think.


----------



## nwhite

WOW, I love your lashes!!  Beautiful!


----------



## jenny70

Claire, I love this one!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## claireZk

Thank you Jenny and Nwhite!


----------



## tmc089

Yeah they def look super thick in the 3rd pic!! My roommate just got Lash Stiletto...did it really make them like patent black shiny?


----------



## claireZk

^ Nope!  lol

It makes them black, but not shiny at all.  I was hoping it would give them the wet, just out of the shower look.. no such luck!  It also has the weirdest smell ever, like a chemical-y honey scent.  Idk   For $7 it's not _that_ bad, but I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^  You're so pretty Claire!  I love your lashes!!

Today's Look:
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
Almay black eyeliner
Maybeline Colossal mascara (thin layer today)
UD Toasted e/s
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s


----------



## tmc089

^Colossal is like my new favorite. It's been working really well for me lately!


----------



## claireZk

Thanks L-U-V 
Today's look sounds very pretty!  Idk what I'm doing yet.. I have to go do my makeup and get ready in about 15 mins


----------



## cristalena56

well to greet the police officer.. i just put on my maybelline wonder finish foundation, the smurfette illuminating powder, and too faced pink leopard blush/bronzer... which i should be taking off so i can go back to sleep lol


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

not feeling too great today...so I just have on tinted moisturizer, mascara, and chap stick


----------



## tmc089

Today I used a deep shimmery green on my lid (MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal Mineralized Duo) and a deep brown in my crease (Neutrogena Mineral Sheers), then a champagney color from the MAC Duo as a highlight. I also took the deep brown and lined my lower lashes.


----------



## nwhite

tmc089 said:


> Today I used a deep shimmery green on my lid (MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal Mineralized Duo) and a deep brown in my crease (Neutrogena Mineral Sheers), then a champagney color from the MAC Duo as a highlight. I also took the deep brown and lined my lower lashes.


 
Sounds really pretty!  I love deep green shadows!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Great looks everyone.  Isn't makeup so much fun?  I get a kick out of all these products but you guys are making me want to go and buy some more


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc089 said:


> ^Colossal is like my new favorite. It's been working really well for me lately!



I know!  I love this stuff!  If I put on about three coats, it gives me a fake eyelash look.  I also find that it kind of makes up for the fact that my lashes aren't curly.

Also, your FOTD sounds pretty!  I love deep green!  I'm especially fond on MAC greens.

Today's Look (raining, so more natural):
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul (I think) mineral blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC Mimmy l/g
Maybeline Colossal mascara
MAC Black Tied e/s (used as e/l)
UD Smog e/s on lid
UD Copper e/s in crease
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s in/above crease


----------



## tmc089

The green I'm wearing today is really really similar to Mink & Sable, but Gallery Gal has more gold in it. I'm not really feeling the champagne color that came with it, the glitter is a bit too chunky for me and it gets everywhere.


----------



## jenny70

Sounds really pretty, by any chance did you take a pic?



tmc089 said:


> Today I used a deep shimmery green on my lid (MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal Mineralized Duo) and a deep brown in my crease (Neutrogena Mineral Sheers), then a champagney color from the MAC Duo as a highlight. I also took the deep brown and lined my lower lashes.


----------



## tmc089

By popular demand, lol.







It kindof only looks like I lined top lash line with the green, but I swear it's all over my lid, lol.

BTW, where's Angelisa been? I miss her beautifulness!!


----------



## jenny70

^^Thanks for posting!! Very pretty!


----------



## tmc089




----------



## shoegal27

NYX milk jumbo stick all over eye to brow
Mac Print up to crease
Graphology from iris to outter corner up to crease
Carbon in a wedge shape outter corner
Soft brown in crease blend out Print.
Blanc Type on brow

lower lid:
Print from outer corner to iris
Rice paper from iris to tear duct


Black eyeliner
Black Mascara

Clinique Perfect beige lipstick.


----------



## frostedcouture

NYX cream cheese
MAC femme fi 
MAC all that glitters
ulta black eyeliner
max factor colume couture waterproof in black brown (bought the wrong color o_o) 
EDM new car smell blush
EDM winged butter foundation
MAC love nectar l/g


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc089 said:


> By popular demand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kindof only looks like I lined top lash line with the green, but I swear it's all over my lid, lol.
> 
> BTW, where's Angelisa been? I miss her beautifulness!!



So pretty!

One green e/s combo that I like is the MAC Humid e/s on the lid with the Honey Lust in the crease.  It's a cute pop of color. 


Frosted:  Sounds pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

claireZk said:


> Some eotd's...  Sorry I've been slacking.  I hate my new camera-- I'm still trying to figure it out



Aww Claire! Love them. Your eyes are pretty and lashes are TDF!


----------



## tmc089

Here's today!! I kindof matched to the necklace I'm wearing..I'm proud of this one lol.






Everything is from my 120 palette, if you want pics of the colors lemme know


----------



## mm16

^that looks really nice!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Here's today!! I kindof matched to the necklace I'm wearing..I'm proud of this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is from my 120 palette, if you want pics of the colors lemme know



LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos on the left!  now i want this palette more than ever!


----------



## tmc089

I seriously consider it a staple for anyone who loves makeup Jen!! Didn't you put it on your wishlist for the RAOK? Maybe someone will surprise you with it!!

And thanks MM! Ugh everytime I look at your avatar my heart melts. I love pugs!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> I seriously consider it a staple for anyone who loves makeup Jen!! Didn't you put it on your wishlist for the RAOK? Maybe someone will surprise you with it!!
> 
> And thanks MM! Ugh everytime I look at your avatar my heart melts. I love pugs!



indeed i did tmc--but there are also a million other things on there so who knows what i may end up with!   that coupled with the fact that i'm a horrible buddy to buy for because i keep buying/receiving things on my RAOK wishlist ush:.  i'm seriously hoping that my buddy will surprise me with it though b/c it's gorgeous on you!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Here's today!! I kindof matched to the necklace I'm wearing..I'm proud of this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is from my 120 palette, if you want pics of the colors lemme know



LOL@ "I'm proud of this one!" You're silly 

I like the bold look though. And I want your lashes!!!! I like your lip color too!


----------



## frostedcouture

TRICIA!! I would look like a clown but you look really pretty!  hehe i love the fun colors.  cute necklace! again i'll take your eyelashes and eyebrows any day.  if you ever feel like trading... ^____^ 

who would want to trade with me.  >.< LOL


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia it looks amazing!! Good job girlie!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^ I second everything in those last 2 posts! Hehe! 

Today's look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer 
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
Maybeline Colossal mascara 
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l
MAC Expensive Pink e/s on lid
MAC Honey Lust e/s in crease


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyonee!! I'm also trying out colors for Mardi Gras...my roommates want me to do their makeup cause they're going to a club.

Lol Vee I really was proud!


----------



## cristalena56

tricia, you look gorgeous as always!! love those colors!!

i was boring today lol
maybelline wonderfinish foundation
smurfette illuminating powder
mac hk blush in tippy
ud grind e/s
ud uzi e/s
sephora waterproof eye liner
lancome mascara
mac hk l/g in nice kitty


----------



## spylove22

Tricia, you look pretty, love the colors!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Here's today!! I kindof matched to the necklace I'm wearing..I'm proud of this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is from my 120 palette, if you want pics of the colors lemme know


 
Ooooh, verah nice, Keira!! :okay:


----------



## Pursegrrl

I actually got up a little earlier so I could do more than just liquid liner and mascara, LOL:

MUFE high def foundation, powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing [I got the peach fuzz waxed off my jawline and near the ears and my skin is finally calming down enough to where I can tell how much better the blush/contour looks! Yay! ]

MAC Bare Study paint pot
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey
MAC e/s in Apres Ski
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
MAC liner, Fascinating (bright white), lower waterlines
MUFE Smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual healing
MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus


----------



## jenny70

How fun is this look!  I love it!!



tmc089 said:


> Here's today!! I kindof matched to the necklace I'm wearing..I'm proud of this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is from my 120 palette, if you want pics of the colors lemme know


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral
Monistat primer
EDM STF in sunlight
Ulta waterproof liner 
MAC sweet tooth tendertone 
MAC vanilla pigment
MAC expensive pink e/s
MAC cranberry e/s (used as eyeliner)
EDM jingle bells blush
diorshow iconic


----------



## cristalena56

Going To Dinner Tonight For My Anniversary to the Melting Pot:

*Smashbox Clear Photo Finish Primer
Maybelline Wonderfinish
Too Faced Smurfette Illuminating Powder
MAC HK Tippy Blush
UDPP
UD Grind
UD Midnight Cowboy
UD Shot Gun
UD Last Call
Lancome Fatale Mascara
MAC HK Nice Kitty l/g*


----------



## jc2239

^^ love the visual image i have of smurfette and hello kitty playing together!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Light today.  I didn't have time to do anything.

Today's Look:
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
Maybeline Colossal mascara

I felt so naked without my full make-up on!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

this is what i do instead of reading for class. and i wish i could make my left eye look as good as my right eye. i'm beginning to see that makeup is kind of like cooking. a little of this, a little of that, mix well... 

UDPP
EDM in Deep Tan
EDM in Sunday Brunch
EDM in Nick Nack
EDM in Salon Fun
EDM Pearl Beige concealer (love this stuff!)
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
CoverGirl Lash Exact






also, please ignore the GARGANTUAN pimple by my mouth. today was not a good day, since i went on a first date earlier...


----------



## frostedcouture

you're so pretty!  i love the EDM   hehe. i'm kind of an addict..got my haul during christmas (or rather a week after since we had a snowstorm) and i use it every single day religiously.  i'm looking at sunday brunch and those colors..do you use as an eye color too? that's so cool!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Thanks! EDM probably hates me, because I'm pretty sure I've ordered 4 or 5 free sample kits. I need to be absolutely sure before I make the financial commitment, i.e. I can't afford to mess up and get the wrong color.  Yeah, Nick Nack and Best Friends are the only blushes that don't make me look like a Barbie doll, and I thought it'd be fun to try and incorporate them into what I was doing with the brown. I think pink and brown lend themselves very well to blending together.

Okay seriously, I need to go to bed if I have any hope of making it to my 11AM class tomorrow.


----------



## jc2239

pipsqu3ak said:


> this is what i do instead of reading for class. and i wish i could make my left eye look as good as my right eye. i'm beginning to see that makeup is kind of like cooking. a little of this, a little of that, mix well...
> 
> UDPP
> EDM in Deep Tan
> EDM in Sunday Brunch
> EDM in Nick Nack
> EDM in Salon Fun
> EDM Pearl Beige concealer (love this stuff!)
> MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
> CoverGirl Lash Exact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, please ignore the GARGANTUAN pimple by my mouth. today was not a good day, since i went on a first date earlier...



you're stunning!


----------



## frostedcouture

pipsqu3ak said:


> Thanks! EDM probably hates me, because I'm pretty sure I've ordered 4 or 5 free sample kits. I need to be absolutely sure before I make the financial commitment, i.e. I can't afford to mess up and get the wrong color.  Yeah, Nick Nack and Best Friends are the only blushes that don't make me look like a Barbie doll, and I thought it'd be fun to try and incorporate them into what I was doing with the brown. I think pink and brown lend themselves very well to blending together.
> 
> Okay seriously, I need to go to bed if I have any hope of making it to my 11AM class tomorrow.



Lol.  I ordered a sample kit with my full and I use the samples so much and they still have a ton of product left.  It's great to get samples!


----------



## CHmyloves

I went to MAC today for their Hello Kitty collection event, so a MA did my make-up. Here is the result...


----------



## Sternchen

^ Pretty!!!  What colors did she use???


----------



## CHmyloves

She used the Too Dolly palette. The bright pink and the dark shade at the end make a fabulous purple when mixed together! Unfortunately, the blush didn't show up because of the lighting... Shoulda used Tippy!


----------



## shoegal27

Pursegrrl said:


> I actually got up a little earlier so I could do more than just liquid liner and mascara, LOL:
> 
> MUFE high def foundation, powder
> MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing [I got the peach fuzz waxed off my jawline and near the ears and my skin is finally calming down enough to where I can tell how much better the blush/contour looks! Yay! ]
> 
> MAC Bare Study paint pot
> MAC e/s in Arctic Grey
> MAC e/s in Apres Ski
> Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
> MAC liner, Fascinating (bright white), lower waterlines
> MUFE Smokey lash mascara
> 
> NARS lipstick in Sexual healing
> MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus


 

Very nice.
I went to mac yesterday to get the Apre ski, (from the chill collection right?), and the MA made a face...  apparently she doesn't like Apres ski... which made me not want to get it.
I wanted it to smoke out black, as I heard that it does it well.  What do you think?  Can you swatch the color for me please?


----------



## Veelyn

CHmyloves said:


> I went to MAC today for their Hello Kitty collection event, so a MA did my make-up. Here is the result...


Looks good! What liner did she use?


----------



## dee-dee

Heeeey y'all.  I haven't seen you guys in a while, except for *Veelyn aka Kim K, *lol .

I forgot how much I loved this thread.  I see some things have changed.  *TMC*, you've become an expert since the last time I was here, lol. So many new faces, all beautiful.  Here's my FOTD from last weekend.  I loved it.

I wore
Mac: Ricepaper all over my lid, Honey lust on the lower lids, and Mulch in the crease and lower lashes.

Some random Estee Lauder Blush 

Lips: Mac underplay lipstick with sugarrimmed dazzleglass on top.

Oh, and I wore Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizer with some Estee Lauder concealer under my eyes.


----------



## tmc089

Awww thank you so much Dee Dee for the compliment! Lol until I'm as good as Lambiepie I won't stop!!! Beautiful, btw


----------



## cristalena56

do be do...

haha i went with the same look from yesterday except i used too faced pink leopard blush/bronzer  my skin looks blah today lol  i haven't had a pretty day lately lol oh well.... 

Maybelline Wonderfinish
Too Faced Pink Leopard
UD Grind
UD Midnight Cowboy
UD Shot Gun
UD Last Call
CG Brown e/l
Lancome Fatale Mascara
MAC HK Nice Kitty l/g


----------



## Veelyn

Hey DeeDee baby  

That look is really pretty! All those colors go really well with your complexion. And I like the shape of your brows! [I'm obsessed with nice brows, LOL!]

And I'm surprised I actually have an FOTD today. I actually cared enough about myself to wake up early and put on some make up. You know what they say, when you look good, you feel good. I'll post a pic when I get back from lunch!


----------



## dee-dee

tmc089 said:


> Awww thank you so much Dee Dee for the compliment! Lol until I'm as good as Lambiepie I won't stop!!! Beautiful, btw


 
I must agree, Lambiepie is definitely the truth lol!  She's inspiring me right now as I type.


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> Hey DeeDee baby
> 
> That look is really pretty! All those colors go really well with your complexion. And I like the shape of your brows! [I'm obsessed with nice brows, LOL!]
> 
> And I'm surprised I actually have an FOTD today. I actually cared enough about myself to wake up early and put on some make up. You know what they say, when you look good, you feel good. I'll post a pic when I get back from lunch!


 

Hey girl! Thanks... I was actually disappointed with my eyebrows because my girl who usually does them didn't come home for the weekend (she's in college)  so I had to let someone else do it, I definitely had to work hard on the eye makeup.  Looking forward to seeing your FOTD!  And I know how you feel cuz when I was preggers, I hardly wanted to get dressed everyday. lol!


----------



## MissTiss

CHmyloves said:


> She used the Too Dolly palette. The bright pink and the dark shade at the end make a fabulous purple when mixed together! Unfortunately, the blush didn't show up because of the lighting... Shoulda used Tippy!


 

You look lovely, and I can see the blush. There's a glowyness to your cheeks.


----------



## MissTiss

BB girls are so dang pretty.  I love seeing these. I wish my camera wouldn't drown out my colors when I take an indoor photo.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Mine usually does, even when I use the soft flash setting. I usually go on Picnik with every FOTD pic and adjust the exposure and colors, it helps so much!


----------



## MissTiss

^^I may have to check that out. 

Anyway, here is me yesterday






This is a typical go-to look for me:

MAC Studio Sculpt 
EDM Buttered Tan dusted on top
MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
MAC Blonde MSF
MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot
MAC Ricepaper e/s
MAC Bronze e/s
MUFE Brown Aqua Eyes Liner
MAC PlushLash
MAC Cream in Your Coffee l/s


----------



## MissTiss

it's good to take a picture now and then...now I can see that my eyebrows look :busted:  Ewww.


----------



## Veelyn

This is a lot of make up for me, even though it doesn't seem like it. LOL. Usually I swipe mascara and go.

Face:
L'Oreal True Match Foundation
CoverGirl TruBlend Naturally Luminous loose powder
MaxFactor ColorGenius mineral blush.

Eyes:
Covergirl Fantastic Lash

Lips:
Chapstick
MAC Hello Kitty TLC in Pink Fish
MAC Cremesheen gloss in Partial to Pink

[I also did this same look on Vday- see 1st pic]


----------



## Veelyn

Aww.. Tiss is pretty 

[and my HAIR looks BUSTED in that pic! hahaha]


----------



## coach4me

Tiss, Vee, beautiful!!!!

Tiss, I love that lip color on you!

Vee, are you quite sure you are only wearing mascara on your eyes? I swear I see eye liner, at least!!!

and if you are just wearing mascara, then i guess I really need to ditch the pricey mascara and get some cover girl!


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


> This is a lot of make up for me, even though it doesn't seem like it. LOL. Usually I swipe mascara and go.
> 
> Face:
> L'Oreal True Match Foundation
> CoverGirl TruBlend Naturally Luminous loose powder
> MaxFactor ColorGenius mineral blush.
> 
> Eyes:
> Covergirl Fantastic Lash
> 
> Lips:
> Chapstick
> MAC Hello Kitty TLC in Pink Fish
> MAC Cremesheen gloss in Partial to Pink
> 
> [I also did this same look on Vday- see 1st pic]


 
You look absolutely beautiful!  Those lashes!


----------



## MissTiss

coach4me said:


> Tiss, Vee, beautiful!!!!
> 
> *Tiss, I love that lip color on you!*
> 
> Vee, are you quite sure you are only wearing mascara on your eyes? I swear I see eye liner, at least!!!
> 
> and if you are just wearing mascara, then i guess I really need to ditch the pricey mascara and get some cover girl!


 
Thank you! I was surprised that it would be so pretty. It's totally blah in the tube, but I saw a lip swatch on Temptalia's website and HAD to have it.


----------



## tmc089

Tiss & Vee: OWW OWWW!! You girl's ain't busted at all...in the words of PG: da bomb dot com!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Hahahah, thanks!

And thanks Tiss!


----------



## Veelyn

coach4me said:


> Tiss, Vee, beautiful!!!!
> 
> Tiss, I love that lip color on you!
> 
> *Vee, are you quite sure you are only wearing mascara on your eyes? I swear I see eye liner, at least!!!*
> 
> *and if you are just wearing mascara, then i guess I really need to ditch the pricey mascara and get some cover girl!*



Thanks! I usually do wear liner, but haven't been lately, and not in those pics. I make sure I put it on top and bottom though, and kind of thicken it on the bottom on days that I don't wear liner. HTH  [And I actually only use drug store make up for the most part! haha]


----------



## Veelyn

cristalena56 said:


> do be do...
> 
> haha i went with the same look from yesterday except i used too faced pink leopard blush/bronzer  my skin looks blah today lol  i haven't had a pretty day lately lol oh well....
> 
> Maybelline Wonderfinish
> Too Faced Pink Leopard
> UD Grind
> UD Midnight Cowboy
> UD Shot Gun
> UD Last Call
> CG Brown e/l
> Lancome Fatale Mascara
> MAC HK Nice Kitty l/g



Your eyes make you look like a fairy princess!  Love the lip color!


----------



## Sternchen

CHmyloves said:


> She used the Too Dolly palette. The bright pink and the dark shade at the end make a fabulous purple when mixed together! Unfortunately, the blush didn't show up because of the lighting... Shoulda used Tippy!



Very nice!!!   I'll have to check those out


----------



## dee-dee

Nice, *Vee*.  You cut it out, you're looking far from busted.  Your make up looks so minimal and natural, even though you think it's a lot.  Your lashes are the business!

*Tiss*, you look so cute, I love your hair.  That blush is pretty on you.


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> Nice, *Vee*.  You cut it out, you're looking far from busted.  You're make up looks so minimal and natural, even though you think it's a lot.  Your lashes are the business!
> 
> *Tiss*, you look so cute, I love your hair.  That blush is pretty on you.



Thanks Dee. I guess thats good that it looks natural then, huh?

You FOTD biatches are too sweet! Thats why I  yall!


----------



## coach4me

Veelyn said:


> Thanks! I usually do wear liner, but haven't been lately, and not in those pics. I make sure I put it on top and bottom though, and kind of thicken it on the bottom on days that I don't wear liner. HTH  [And I actually only use drug store make up for the most part! haha]


 
Vee, what ever you're doing, keep on keeping on! It looks great! Wish I looked that good with such minimal make-up!


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> Tiss & Vee: OWW OWWW!! You girl's ain't busted at all...in the words of PG: da bomb dot com!!!


 

GROUP

get it?^^


----------



## Veelyn

^ Hahaha, I get it! 

Thanks Coach!! & I'm sure you do


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Very cool!!  You are so talented - I could never get it to look like this!! lol  


tmc089 said:


> Here's today!! I kindof matched to the necklace I'm wearing..I'm proud of this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is from my 120 palette, if you want pics of the colors lemme know


----------



## Simone-xoxo

SOOO pretty!


CHmyloves said:


> I went to MAC today for their Hello Kitty collection event, so a MA did my make-up. Here is the result...


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Sooooo pretty!


dee-dee said:


> Heeeey y'all.  I haven't seen you guys in a while, except for *Veelyn aka Kim K, *lol .
> 
> I forgot how much I loved this thread.  I see some things have changed.  *TMC*, you've become an expert since the last time I was here, lol. So many new faces, all beautiful.  Here's my FOTD from last weekend.  I loved it.
> 
> I wore
> Mac: Ricepaper all over my lid, Honey lust on the lower lids, and Mulch in the crease and lower lashes.
> 
> Some random Estee Lauder Blush
> 
> Lips: Mac underplay lipstick with sugarrimmed dazzleglass on top.
> 
> Oh, and I wore Bobbi Brown tinted moisturizer with some Estee Lauder concealer under my eyes.


----------



## MissTiss

Veelyn said:


>


 

Heeeeheee. Vee. I love when you post your pics this way. It reminds me of that muppet.* (not saying you look like her, just the way these pics are arranged). 
*


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Beautiful!


MissTiss said:


> ^^I may have to check that out.
> 
> Anyway, here is me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical go-to look for me:
> 
> MAC Studio Sculpt
> EDM Buttered Tan dusted on top
> MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
> MAC Blonde MSF
> MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot
> MAC Ricepaper e/s
> MAC Bronze e/s
> MUFE Brown Aqua Eyes Liner
> MAC PlushLash
> MAC Cream in Your Coffee l/s


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Awwww - gorgeous mama!!


Veelyn said:


> This is a lot of make up for me, even though it doesn't seem like it. LOL. Usually I swipe mascara and go.
> 
> Face:
> L'Oreal True Match Foundation
> CoverGirl TruBlend Naturally Luminous loose powder
> MaxFactor ColorGenius mineral blush.
> 
> Eyes:
> Covergirl Fantastic Lash
> 
> Lips:
> Chapstick
> MAC Hello Kitty TLC in Pink Fish
> MAC Cremesheen gloss in Partial to Pink
> 
> [I also did this same look on Vday- see 1st pic]


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lol


misstiss said:


> heeeeheee. Vee. I love when you post your pics this way. It reminds me of that muppet.* (not saying you look like her, just the way these pics are arranged).
> *


----------



## lambiepie

tmc089 said:


> Awww thank you so much Dee Dee for the compliment! Lol until I'm as good as Lambiepie I won't stop!!! Beautiful, btw


 



Hey hun, you are pretty amazing there yourself!!


----------



## lambiepie

dee-dee said:


> I must agree, Lambiepie is definitely the truth lol! She's inspiring me right now as I type.


 

Awww... heehee....thanks so much dollface!


----------



## lambiepie

Wow! It's a busy day in the FOTD thread! lol

chmyloves: very pretty!!!

deedee: love how glowy your skin looks! Hott!

cristalena: so sparkly! Love it!

Tiss: looking good girlie!!

veelyn: hott mama!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

everyone is so beautiful!! and misstiss, i LOVE your hair! even though you're probably going to tell me you don't, because every single curly-haired girl i say that to replies in the negative.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Hahaha! That's how my friend is!! She is always straightening her hair! 

I love your curly hair tiss!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Lovin' all the purtiness goin' on in here!!!


----------



## tmc089

I hate my curly hair too!! I have a 'fro in the summer


----------



## Veelyn

MissTiss said:


> Heeeeheee. Vee. I love when you post your pics this way. It reminds me of that muppet.* (not saying you look like her, just the way these pics are arranged).
> *




lmao.. I get it!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Lambie and Simone!

Tiss & Kiera- I loveee your guys curly hair. Sometimes, I wish mine was curly. I think its so cute!


----------



## CHmyloves

Veelyn said:


> Looks good! What liner did she use?



She used an angle brush to apply Fluidline in Blacktrack.


----------



## CHmyloves

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! :shame:


----------



## frostedcouture

Veelyn your eyelashes!!!  So pretty  
MissTiss I love your lipstick and the name is really fun too~

what i am wearing~
MAC spiced chocolate quad (hasn't been getting enough love lately ) 
MAC fun and games blush
EDM buttered tan foundation
Ulta waterproof eyeliner
Revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner
MAC warmed MSF 
c.o. bigelow mentha lip shine
max factor volume couture


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Wow!  You ladies are gorgeous!!

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
MAC Mont Black e/s used as e/l
Maybeline Colossal mascara
UD Midnight Cowboy on lid
UD Eyebrow wax


----------



## mm16

Hi Girls, here was my fotd today..nothing too special.


----------



## nwhite

So pretty mm16!  Are those eyeshadows Too Faced?


----------



## Pursegrrl

mm16 said:


> Hi Girls, here was my fotd today..nothing too special.


 
whaddya mean 'nothing too special'...this is gorgeous!  Beautiful FOTD!


----------



## tmc089

so pretty MM!!! 



..........ARE YOU NEKKED?!


----------



## mm16

nwhite said:


> So pretty mm16!  Are those eyeshadows Too Faced?



Nope, they are mac.


----------



## mm16

haha no! I had a tube shower robe on..

Geez I guess i do look nakie.


----------



## nwhite

Dee-Dee, MissTiss, & Vee -- I love all your fotd's!  

Vee - your lips look so volumpcious (don't know if I spell that right ) , I wish I had them!


----------



## tmc089

Hahaha I figured that or a tube top. I get silly when I'm freezing. BFs house is sooooo cold!!!!


----------



## nwhite

mm16 said:


> Nope, they are mac.


 
They are pretty colors!  They look like my totally toasted from Too Faced.


----------



## Pursegrrl

A little fun and funky on casual Friday:

Face:
Smashbox primer
MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation, NW15: OK, I'm giving this another shot.  My first time using it, well it looked awful and flat, made my skin look flakey.  MUCH better today...in fact at end of the day it still looked finished but not dry
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease:  haven't used this one in awhile!
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour on my temples
MAC browset in Beguile

Eyes:
MAC bare study paint pot
MAC e/s in Crystal Avalanche on lids and inner corners
Stila e/s in Cassis (shimmering royal purple) on outer v and crease
...this is a super fun eye combo b/c the crystal avalanche has a lot of purple undertones in it, which are picked up in the Stila Cassis.  and while C.A. is super shimmery (and not my first choice for work, honestly), the Cassis kind of offsets yet compliments it.
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
MAC Penultimate liquid liner, Rapid black, upper lashline
Maybelline The Collossal mascara, upper lashes (GREAT!!)
A little of the MUFE concealer palette #1 under the eyes to touch up and erase some of the e/s fallout.  GET ONE OF THESE PALETTS, LOL!!   Very creamy, natural.

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass in Fast Friends (from Hello Kitty).  Nice way to add a little purple to compliment the eyes, but offset with neutrals with the lipstick.


----------



## frostedcouture

LOL.  you do look naked   very pretty though i must add! 
i have a question...lol. why is there a link that says "Do fish get thirsty? take the dumb test right now" underneath your pictures?


----------



## asamiramirez

*Face*:
Bare Minerals Foundation in "Medium Beige."
Bare Minerals Multi-Tasking Concealer in "Summer Bisque."
Bare Minerals Blush in "Cheerful." (Just a touch.)

*Lips*:
MAC Lipstick in "Myth."
Neutrogena MoistureShine Cooling Hydragel in "Shimmer."






*Eyes*:
Bare Minerals Eyeshadow in "Bamboo." (Can you guess what my favorite color is? )
Bare Minerals Eyeshadow in "Soul." (Eyebrow highlighter, inner corners and cheekbones. Way multi-purpose!) 
Bare Minerals Liner in "French Navy."
Imju Fiberwig "Tiny Sniper" Mascara. (On outer corner lashes.)


----------



## tmc089

I didn't even notice all the green in your pics!! Sweatshirt, shadow, sheets, kitty's eyes 

Very very pretty! I love greens. I just got a Bare Escentuals green eyeshadow, I can't wait to use it!


----------



## asamiramirez

tmc089 said:


> I didn't even notice all the green in your pics!! Sweatshirt, shadow, sheets, kitty's eyes
> 
> Very very pretty! I love greens. I just got a Bare Escentuals green eyeshadow, I can't wait to use it!



I just adore that particular shade.  

What's the name of the one you picked up? "Bamboo" is the only green eyeshadow I have right now, so I'm definitely looking forward to seeing yours on! I might have to pick it up after to expand my underrepresented green section. 

What I love about loose powders is how it's so easy to tap another color into the cap to mix up something new for one use. I tap some deep turquoise blue into "Bamboo" to make a soft teal. Mixing colors is a lot of fun for me.


----------



## jenny70

Tiss you are lovely!!



MissTiss said:


> ^^I may have to check that out.
> 
> Anyway, here is me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical go-to look for me:
> 
> MAC Studio Sculpt
> EDM Buttered Tan dusted on top
> MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
> MAC Blonde MSF
> MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot
> MAC Ricepaper e/s
> MAC Bronze e/s
> MUFE Brown Aqua Eyes Liner
> MAC PlushLash
> MAC Cream in Your Coffee l/s


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!



pipsqu3ak said:


> this is what i do instead of reading for class. and i wish i could make my left eye look as good as my right eye. i'm beginning to see that makeup is kind of like cooking. a little of this, a little of that, mix well...
> 
> UDPP
> EDM in Deep Tan
> EDM in Sunday Brunch
> EDM in Nick Nack
> EDM in Salon Fun
> EDM Pearl Beige concealer (love this stuff!)
> MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
> CoverGirl Lash Exact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, please ignore the GARGANTUAN pimple by my mouth. today was not a good day, since i went on a first date earlier...


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous Vee!!



Veelyn said:


> This is a lot of make up for me, even though it doesn't seem like it. LOL. Usually I swipe mascara and go.
> 
> Face:
> L'Oreal True Match Foundation
> CoverGirl TruBlend Naturally Luminous loose powder
> MaxFactor ColorGenius mineral blush.
> 
> Eyes:
> Covergirl Fantastic Lash
> 
> Lips:
> Chapstick
> MAC Hello Kitty TLC in Pink Fish
> MAC Cremesheen gloss in Partial to Pink
> 
> [I also did this same look on Vday- see 1st pic]


----------



## shakti29

You guys all looks so awesome!

I love the muppet pic too!


----------



## shakti29

Here's my FOTD today:

Smashbox primer
MUFE HD Foundation
UD Deslick Powder
UDPP
Smashbox on eyes:
Jet Set Waterproof EL in Dk Brown on waterline
Jet Set Shadow Liner in Starstruck on lid
ASAP ES in crease
Pronto ES as highlight
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
NARS Orgasm blush
MAC Hello Kitty Lipstick in Cute-ster


----------



## Sternchen

Very very pretty, E!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Vee, shakti, love your looks!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Very pretty girlies! 

Today's look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Blushbaby blush
ChapStick True Shimmer tropical

No eye make-up for now.  I'm putting it on later.


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!  Love your blue eyes!



shakti29 said:


> Here's my FOTD today:
> 
> Smashbox primer
> MUFE HD Foundation
> UD Deslick Powder
> UDPP
> Smashbox on eyes:
> Jet Set Waterproof EL in Dk Brown on waterline
> Jet Set Shadow Liner in Starstruck on lid
> ASAP ES in crease
> Pronto ES as highlight
> Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
> NARS Orgasm blush
> MAC Hello Kitty Lipstick in Cute-ster


----------



## Pursegrrl

Totally playing around today, but I might be going to a party later:

FACE:
MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation, NW15 (I'm forcing myself to get used to this and it's doing great 2nd day in a row).  It has an almost 'rubbery' type of texture which I'm slowly getting the hang of.
NARS bronzer in Laguna, contour
MAC blush in Tippy (Hello Kitty)

EYES:
Mac browset in Beguile
MAC painterly paint pot, entire eye area (I usually just do the lids and part of the crease)
MAC pigment, Jardin Aires, lids.  Gosh I haven't used my pigments in awhile!
A little Say Yeah e/s on the center lids (nice peachy)
MAC pigment, Dark Soul, outer v and crease with the 226 brush (which is GREAT for pigments, FYI)
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner, black 0L, upper and lower lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara

I do like this look!  The only thing I won't do again is putting painterly paint pot on the entire eye area.   it's just a touch too peachy for my skin tone.  And I LOL'd using a pink blush with a peachy eye look, but Tippy is a lot sheerer than I expected, so we're not clashing too much!


----------



## tmc089

asamiramirez said:


> I just adore that particular shade.
> 
> What's the name of the one you picked up? "Bamboo" is the only green eyeshadow I have right now, so I'm definitely looking forward to seeing yours on! I might have to pick it up after to expand my underrepresented green section.
> 
> What I love about loose powders is how it's so easy to tap another color into the cap to mix up something new for one use. I tap some deep turquoise blue into "Bamboo" to make a soft teal. Mixing colors is a lot of fun for me.



The one I have is called "Spirited." It's a very deep green, very pretty. I'll use it next time I wear makeup...maybe tonight!


----------



## luvbags3

going out to dinner in a bit, my dad's bday

I used 
Chanel mat lumiere foundation in 30 cendre
Chanel double perfection compact in ivory beige
Chanel blush in Be-Bop
Chanel highlighter in gold fever

eyes
UDPP
Chanel quad in  13 Beiges de Chanel
Mac fluidline in dipdown
Mac HK glitter liner in her glitz
Shiseido mascara base 
Lancome l'extrme mascara in brown

on lips Chanel glossimer in constellation

Hair is not yet styled


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Thanks for the compliment, Jenny!

The only person that gets to behold this look in person is my lovely self, since I've developed a cough that's making me sound like Toni Braxton with a headcold. 

Eyes:
UDPP (one with, one without, to compare)
MAC Melon pigment w/ mixing medium
MAC Carbon
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Covergirl Lash Blast
and some random VS lip gloss.


----------



## claireZk

Wow everyone looks gorgeousssss! 

PS- Asami: your cat looks like my cat's twin!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Beautiful!!  You're adorable!


mm16 said:


> Hi Girls, here was my fotd today..nothing too special.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

tmc089 said:


> so pretty mm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> * ..........are you nekked?!*



omg - lmao!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

You are absolutely stunning!  I would give my left t*t to have your lips!!!!!


asamiramirez said:


> *Face*:
> Bare Minerals Foundation in "Medium Beige."
> Bare Minerals Multi-Tasking Concealer in "Summer Bisque."
> Bare Minerals Blush in "Cheerful." (Just a touch.)
> 
> *Lips*:
> MAC Lipstick in "Myth."
> Neutrogena MoistureShine Cooling Hydragel in "Shimmer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyes*:
> Bare Minerals Eyeshadow in "Bamboo." (Can you guess what my favorite color is? )
> Bare Minerals Eyeshadow in "Soul." (Eyebrow highlighter, inner corners and cheekbones. Way multi-purpose!)
> Bare Minerals Liner in "French Navy."
> Imju Fiberwig "Tiny Sniper" Mascara. (On outer corner lashes.)


----------



## Simone-xoxo

FAB Elaine!!!!


shakti29 said:


> Here's my FOTD today:
> 
> Smashbox primer
> MUFE HD Foundation
> UD Deslick Powder
> UDPP
> Smashbox on eyes:
> Jet Set Waterproof EL in Dk Brown on waterline
> Jet Set Shadow Liner in Starstruck on lid
> ASAP ES in crease
> Pronto ES as highlight
> Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
> NARS Orgasm blush
> MAC Hello Kitty Lipstick in Cute-ster


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Purrrrty!!


luvbags3 said:


> going out to dinner in a bit, my dad's bday
> 
> I used
> Chanel mat lumiere foundation in 30 cendre
> Chanel double perfection compact in ivory beige
> Chanel blush in Be-Bop
> Chanel highlighter in gold fever
> 
> eyes
> UDPP
> Chanel quad in  13 Beiges de Chanel
> Mac fluidline in dipdown
> Mac HK glitter liner in her glitz
> Shiseido mascara base
> Lancome l'extrme mascara in brown
> 
> on lips Chanel glossimer in constellation
> 
> Hair is not yet styled


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Your eyes look Fantastic!!


pipsqu3ak said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Jenny!
> 
> The only person that gets to behold this look in person is my lovely self, since I've developed a cough that's making me sound like Toni Braxton with a headcold.
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP (one with, one without, to compare)
> MAC Melon pigment w/ mixing medium
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
> Covergirl Lash Blast
> and some random VS lip gloss.


----------



## kabaker

Ok the lighting is bad in my room and I cant get my camera to work...but here is my FOTN! Face of the night.

eyes:
Concealer base
matte grey e/s on lid
matte black e/s in crease
MAC goldmine lining lower lashes
Mac Goldmine swept across lid on in the inner corner of the eye
sparkly white on browbone
Black liner on top lid and in the water line.

It made a BEAUTIFUL smoky eye


----------



## asamiramirez

tmc089 said:


> The one I have is called "Spirited." It's a very deep green, very pretty. I'll use it next time I wear makeup...maybe tonight!



I can't wait to see it! I looked up "Spirited" on the Sephora website and it looks gorgeous. (I wish I could find a nail polish in a "Spirited" color but I'm having trouble spotting greens lately.)



claireZk said:


> Wow everyone looks gorgeousssss!
> 
> PS- Asami: your cat looks like my cat's twin!



Oh, how sweet! How old is your kitty?



Simone-xoxo said:


> You are absolutely stunning!  I would give my left t*t to have your lips!!!!!



Haha, no one has ever said that to me before. Thank you very much! 

I'm having such fun checking out everyone's eye makeup. You are all so beautiful!


----------



## imashopaholic

Good gawd there are some hotties in here!! MissTiss, Veelyn, pipsqu3ak, Tricia, shakti, asami, mm16, luvbags3, and anyone I've forgotten (sorry!). Simply stunning!!!!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!  



luvbags3 said:


> going out to dinner in a bit, my dad's bday
> 
> I used
> Chanel mat lumiere foundation in 30 cendre
> Chanel double perfection compact in ivory beige
> Chanel blush in Be-Bop
> Chanel highlighter in gold fever
> 
> eyes
> UDPP
> Chanel quad in 13 Beiges de Chanel
> Mac fluidline in dipdown
> Mac HK glitter liner in her glitz
> Shiseido mascara base
> Lancome l'extrme mascara in brown
> 
> on lips Chanel glossimer in constellation
> 
> Hair is not yet styled


----------



## jenny70

Your eyes look amazing!  Can you tell a difference with your UDPP experiment?



pipsqu3ak said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Jenny!
> 
> The only person that gets to behold this look in person is my lovely self, since I've developed a cough that's making me sound like Toni Braxton with a headcold.
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP (one with, one without, to compare)
> MAC Melon pigment w/ mixing medium
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
> Covergirl Lash Blast
> and some random VS lip gloss.


----------



## jenny70

You do such a nice job, love it!



mm16 said:


> Hi Girls, here was my fotd today..nothing too special.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!  And I love that your kitty likes to be part of the pic too!


asamiramirez said:


> *Face*:
> Bare Minerals Foundation in "Medium Beige."
> Bare Minerals Multi-Tasking Concealer in "Summer Bisque."
> Bare Minerals Blush in "Cheerful." (Just a touch.)
> 
> *Lips*:
> MAC Lipstick in "Myth."
> Neutrogena MoistureShine Cooling Hydragel in "Shimmer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyes*:
> Bare Minerals Eyeshadow in "Bamboo." (Can you guess what my favorite color is? )
> Bare Minerals Eyeshadow in "Soul." (Eyebrow highlighter, inner corners and cheekbones. Way multi-purpose!)
> Bare Minerals Liner in "French Navy."
> Imju Fiberwig "Tiny Sniper" Mascara. (On outer corner lashes.)


----------



## shoegal27

Blackground paint pot MAC
smoked up (making it look gray in the crease)
Soft brown smoked into the blackground
Vanilla on brow
eyeliner and mascara


----------



## jenny70

This sounds pretty!! Nice and smokey, one of my favorite looks!



shoegal27 said:


> Blackground paint pot MAC
> smoked up (making it look gray in the crease)
> Soft brown smoked into the blackground
> Vanilla on brow
> eyeliner and mascara


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I was playing with make-up today





WHat i used


----------



## tmc089

I would individually shout out every person on the last 3 or 4 pages, but there's so many people here, I love it!! EVERY SINGLE PERSON looks so so sooo gorgeous!! We have so many talented people here, and I'm glad new people are coming in too!!!


----------



## shakti29

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I was playing with make-up today
> 
> WHat i used



Very pretty! What is that palette with the 6 eyeshadows??


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

it is the mac smokey eye holiday palette from 2008


----------



## luvbags3

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I was playing with make-up today


 
love your smokey eyes it's not an only at night, very wearable during the day. Wouldn't it be fun if we could all get together and do each others makeup?


----------



## tmc089

^^ Yeah! I totally wish we could all have a makeup party


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^ LOL that would be fun!!

Nothing for me right now.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

jenny70 said:


> Your eyes look amazing!  Can you tell a difference with your UDPP experiment?



I definitely can. Sadly, my eyelids are so greasy that there's a negligent amount of creasing even with the UDPP. I figure maybe if I put a Paint Pot on top of it, maybe that'll stop it? I hear that works for some people.

P.S. I can't get over how FOXY everyone is.


----------



## jenny70

Wow!  Gorgeous!



SuzanneVuitton said:


> I was playing with make-up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHat i used


----------



## cocobella

My first FOTD w/ photo..

Face-
MUFE HD Foundation
MAC Fun & Games BPB
MAC Blonde MSF

Eyes-
UPDD
MAC Naked Lunch
MAC Bronze
MAC Carbon
MAC Graphblack e/l
Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara

Lips-
YSL Lingerie Pink l/s
MAC Pastel Emotion l/g from Ungaro


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today I actually had a chance to play with colors You can't really tell...but its pink & gray.


----------



## asamiramirez

cocobella said:


> My first FOTD w/ photo..
> 
> Face-
> MUFE HD Foundation
> MAC Fun & Games BPB
> MAC Blonde MSF
> 
> Eyes-
> UPDD
> MAC Naked Lunch
> MAC Bronze
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Graphblack e/l
> Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara
> 
> Lips-
> YSL Lingerie Pink l/s
> MAC Pastel Emotion l/g from Ungaro



Wow, I love what you did with your eyeshadow. Truly gorgeous!


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty Barbie & Coco!!


----------



## luvbags3

cocobella said:


> My first FOTD w/ photo..
> 
> Face-
> MUFE HD Foundation
> MAC Fun & Games BPB
> MAC Blonde MSF
> 
> Eyes-
> UPDD
> MAC Naked Lunch
> MAC Bronze
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Graphblack e/l
> Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara
> 
> Lips-
> YSL Lingerie Pink l/s
> MAC Pastel Emotion l/g from Ungaro


 

you look so pretty, and wearing one of my favorite lipglass pastel emotion


----------



## jenny70

So pretty Barbie!



barbie_slayer said:


> Today I actually had a chance to play with colors You can't really tell...but its pink & gray.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!



cocobella said:


> My first FOTD w/ photo..
> 
> Face-
> MUFE HD Foundation
> MAC Fun & Games BPB
> MAC Blonde MSF
> 
> Eyes-
> UPDD
> MAC Naked Lunch
> MAC Bronze
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Graphblack e/l
> Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara
> 
> Lips-
> YSL Lingerie Pink l/s
> MAC Pastel Emotion l/g from Ungaro


----------



## Pursegrrl

Zilch for me today!  I haven't even taken a shower yet...I've got hockey tonight so it may not even be worth it, LOL.  What a slob!


----------



## imashopaholic

You girls are gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

imashopaholic said:


> You girls are gorgeous!!


 
There's a reason I'm not posting a pic today, LMAO.  ush:


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> I would individually shout out every person on the last 3 or 4 pages, but there's so many people here, I love it!! EVERY SINGLE PERSON looks so so sooo gorgeous!! We have so many talented people here, and I'm glad new people are coming in too!!!


ITA


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Okay, so my friend reminded me that Mardi Gras is on Tuesday. Naturally, I went straight to playing around with my makeup. Does anyone have any tips for blending Graphology? Maybe it's this specific color, maybe it's that it's a matte^2, but I'm having a lot of trouble with it, and also with trying to get it to look PURPLE. And below is mixed with Beautiful Iris, but it still doesn't give a) very good blendability, or b) a true purple color. Halp?






Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Melon pigment (which was ultimately useless)
Beauty From The Earth in Lemon
MAC Swimming
Beauty From The Earth in Green Apple
MAC Graphology
MAC Beautiful Iris
and same random VS lip gloss as last time.

SO. Let's see you all's MG looks, yes?


----------



## cocobella

Asamiramirez, tmc089, luvbags3, jenny70~ Thank You!!


----------



## tmc089

I haven't played around with any MG looks yet, tomorrow night I probably will if I'm not cramming for my stupid accounting test


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Wow!!! Your eyes look AWESOME!


cocobella said:


> My first FOTD w/ photo..
> 
> Face-
> MUFE HD Foundation
> MAC Fun & Games BPB
> MAC Blonde MSF
> 
> Eyes-
> UPDD
> MAC Naked Lunch
> MAC Bronze
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Graphblack e/l
> Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara
> 
> Lips-
> YSL Lingerie Pink l/s
> MAC Pastel Emotion l/g from Ungaro


----------



## Simone-xoxo

So pretty!!!


barbie_slayer said:


> Today I actually had a chance to play with colors You can't really tell...but its pink & gray.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ooooooh - can't wait to see what you come up with!!  Good luck on your test too btw!


tmc089 said:


> I haven't played around with any MG looks yet, tomorrow night I probably will if I'm not cramming for my stupid accounting test


----------



## lambiepie

Barbie, very pretty! I loooooove pink!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

pipsqu3ak:  I don't have any advice on the blending, but I think it looks very pretty!

Today's Face:
UD Illusion concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
MAC Blushbaby blush
Maybeline Colossal mascara (light layer today)
MAC HK Too Dolly palette, the silver blue as e/l
MAC HK Too Dolly palette, the aqua blue on lid


----------



## Simone-xoxo

^^^Sounds pretty!!


----------



## dee-dee

Daaaaanggg, this thread blew up the last few days.  I'm tired just trying to play catch-up. lol.  

First of all, shout-outs to *all *you beautiful ladies, and thanks for the compliments.  There's just too many of y'all to name.


*pipsqu3ak,* you are too freakin' cute, you're makeup is always nice but I really love your hair.

*Asamiramirez,*  that picture with all the green looks straight out of a magazine.  You remind me of that girl Leilene (sp) from Flavor of Love and some other show.  Anyone ever tell you that? 

OK, *SuzanneVuitton,*  you must tell me how you did that look.  I have that smoky eyes palette and can never seem to make it work for me.  The only colors I ever end up using are SCANT and SATIN TAUPE.  Is that what you actually used, or is it just in the picture?  You're rocking that look, it's sexy on you.

Hey *Simone*!!! Nice to see you ova hurrrr!

And where has *jc2239* been?  She's the one who got me into putting on make-up in the first place.  I gotta go check her blog.


----------



## dee-dee

barbie_slayer said:


> Today I actually had a chance to play with colors You can't really tell...but its pink & gray.


 Very pretty...Is that Pink Venus?  I just picked that up this weekend after running out about a month ago...It's my favorite pink.


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> Daaaaanggg, this thread blew up the last few days.  I'm tired just trying to play catch-up. lol.
> 
> And where has *jc2239* been?  She's the one who got me into putting on make-up in the first place.  I gotta go check her blog.



LOL i'm here!   i've been sick and things have been crazy at work so i haven't been able to spend nearly as much time here as i'd like, but i promise to be more dedicated to my wonderful tpf ladies!  

you ladies have been up to some beautiful beautiful things!  *mm* your eyes look beautiful, and *asami* i love love love those photographs of you and your kitty!  they're gorgeous!

this is from a few days back but since i haven't posted in awhile:






i used the body shop's roseflower eyes shadows in mint green all over the lid, then their mineral shadow in graphite around the contours (very lightly), and topped it off with kanebo's liquid liner.  oh and mascara of course!  i can't remember which though--i think it was kanebo.


----------



## MissTiss

You girls are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Veelyn

Whew! Missed a lot this weekend!

Thanks *frosted*!

*MM*- Love those colors together!

*Nwhite*- Thanks so much!

*Asami*- Green goes great with your skin tone..looks good.

   Thanks *Jenny*!

*Shakti*- Your eyes are GORGEOUS!

*luvbags*- Love the shape of your brows. Very pretty e/s colors too!

*Pip*- That gold/black looks is really pretty. And I love your MG look. That is so cool! 

*Shopaholic*- Thanks! 

*Suzanne*- Your FOTD is gorgeous!

*Coco*- You're so pretty! Great FOTD.

*Barbie*- I like the pink with the grey. And I really like your earrings!

*Jen*- As always, love that look. You're so talented! Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## tmc089

Here's mine today!! I used Bare Minerals Spirited all over my lid, then BM Thank You on the inner corners and as a highlight. I used a medium brown from Revlon in the crease.


----------



## jenny70

i  THIS!!!!!




pipsqu3ak said:


> Okay, so my friend reminded me that Mardi Gras is on Tuesday. Naturally, I went straight to playing around with my makeup. Does anyone have any tips for blending Graphology? Maybe it's this specific color, maybe it's that it's a matte^2, but I'm having a lot of trouble with it, and also with trying to get it to look PURPLE. And below is mixed with Beautiful Iris, but it still doesn't give a) very good blendability, or b) a true purple color. Halp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP
> MAC Melon pigment (which was ultimately useless)
> Beauty From The Earth in Lemon
> MAC Swimming
> Beauty From The Earth in Green Apple
> MAC Graphology
> MAC Beautiful Iris
> and same random VS lip gloss as last time.
> 
> SO. Let's see you all's MG looks, yes?


----------



## Veelyn

Kiera- Looks very natural and pretty. Your hair looks so shiny!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!!



tmc089 said:


> here's mine today!! I used bare minerals spirited all over my lid, then bm thank you on the inner corners and as a highlight. I used a medium brown from revlon in the crease.


----------



## dee-dee

jc2239 said:


> LOL i'm here!  i've been sick and things have been crazy at work so i haven't been able to spend nearly as much time here as i'd like, but i promise to be more dedicated to my wonderful tpf ladies!
> 
> you ladies have been up to some beautiful beautiful things! *mm* your eyes look beautiful, and *asami* i love love love those photographs of you and your kitty! they're gorgeous!
> 
> this is from a few days back but since i haven't posted in awhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the body shop's roseflower eyes shadows in mint green all over the lid, then their mineral shadow in graphite around the contours (very lightly), and topped it off with kanebo's liquid liner. oh and mascara of course! i can't remember which though--i think it was kanebo.


 
Ahh, there she is.  Beautiful as always.  So no more inimitable, huh?  I'm still stuck on it because of you, hahaha.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## dee-dee

***waves at Vee, Kiera and Tiss***


----------



## mytwocents

Tricia I like your hair straightened. I think this natural look is one of your best looks.


----------



## Veelyn

Hiiii Dee


----------



## jc2239

*tricia* i love the straight-haired look on you!  



Veelyn said:


> *Jen*- As always, love that look. You're so talented! Hope you're feeling better!



*vee *i'm feeling a lot better thanks!  i just need to watch what i eat for the next few days so as not to re-upset my tummy.



dee-dee said:


> Ahh, there she is. Beautiful as always. So no more inimitable, huh? I'm still stuck on it because of you, hahaha. Hope you feel better soon



*dee-dee* you sure know how to make a girl feel good about herself!   i'm still loving the inimitable but my mascara collection has grown so large these past few months that it's gotten pushed to a back shelf.  plus my mother has pretty much permanently brorowed it from my lol!


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today!! I used Bare Minerals Spirited all over my lid, then BM Thank You on the inner corners and as a highlight. I used a medium brown from Revlon in the crease.


Your face looks flawless! Love this look. Very natural and purdy. 


Hi Dee!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone! Yeahhh I like my hair straight too lol. I wish it was like this all the time, especially in the summer, I get a bit of a fro! I s'pose I'll have to start posting more of my natural looks!! I do them normally on the weekends cause I'm too tired to do something extravagent. Tomorrow for Madri Gras though, big things are happening. I'm gonna try out some different looks tonight.

 Hi Dee!! I couldn't find any normal waver smilies, so I'll just wave at you with some boxer shorts


----------



## barbie_slayer

Thanks, everyone:shame:  Dee-Dee, the pink is actually from Stila's pearl palette.  I just picked it up this past weekend and I already love it.


----------



## barbie_slayer

jc2239 said:


> LOL i'm here!  i've been sick and things have been crazy at work so i haven't been able to spend nearly as much time here as i'd like, but i promise to be more dedicated to my wonderful tpf ladies!
> 
> you ladies have been up to some beautiful beautiful things! *mm* your eyes look beautiful, and *asami* i love love love those photographs of you and your kitty! they're gorgeous!
> 
> this is from a few days back but since i haven't posted in awhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the body shop's roseflower eyes shadows in mint green all over the lid, then their mineral shadow in graphite around the contours (very lightly), and topped it off with kanebo's liquid liner. oh and mascara of course! i can't remember which though--i think it was kanebo.


This is very pretty!  I saw this on your blog yesterday


----------



## barbie_slayer

tmc089 said:


> Here's mine today!! I used Bare Minerals Spirited all over my lid, then BM Thank You on the inner corners and as a highlight. I used a medium brown from Revlon in the crease.


Very natural!  I like the subtle shimmer


----------



## dee-dee

tmc089 said:


> Thanks everyone! Yeahhh I like my hair straight too lol. I wish it was like this all the time, especially in the summer, I get a bit of a fro! I s'pose I'll have to start posting more of my natural looks!! I do them normally on the weekends cause I'm too tired to do something extravagent. Tomorrow for Madri Gras though, big things are happening. I'm gonna try out some different looks tonight.
> 
> Hi Dee!! I couldn't find any normal waver smilies, so I'll just wave at you with some boxer shorts


 
haha, boxers will do


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok so I've been lagging lately and I hadn't posted my pics so here are a couple from the past couple of days.  Sorry for posting so late.


----------



## lovemysavior

Tricia: Very soft and pretty


----------



## jc2239

barbie_slayer said:


> Thanks, everyone:shame:  Dee-Dee, the pink is actually from Stila's pearl palette.  I just picked it up this past weekend and I already love it.





barbie_slayer said:


> This is very pretty!  I saw this on your blog yesterday



*barbie* i love the pink and you and that's a gorgeous gorgeous palette--great choice!  

thanks so much!   i didn't expect to like the look nearly as much as i did!


----------



## Veelyn

lovemy- I really am loving the red lipstick on you.


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia... soooo pretty babe!!! I love your hair! Of course your makeup is flawless too!!!


----------



## cristalena56

love in your last picture you reminded me of Kim Kardashian.  your make up looks are gorgeous! tricia you look beautiful as always! 

oo jen!!! love it!!! i might try that look but might look weird on my very fair skin


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> love in your last picture you reminded me of Kim Kardashian.  your make up looks are gorgeous! tricia you look beautiful as always!
> 
> oo jen!!! love it!!! i might try that look but might look weird on my very fair skin



bethy i think you could totally pull it off, definitely give it a try!


----------



## luvbags3

Today I used
MUFE HD foundation
HD powder
Mac HK blush in Fun & Games
Nars highlighter in Albatross

UDPP
Mac HK Too Dolly palette all 4 colors
Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner inviolet ink
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in black

Mac lipglass in icecape


----------



## jc2239

luvbags3 said:


> Today I used
> MUFE HD foundation
> HD powder
> Mac HK blush in Fun & Games
> Nars highlighter in Albatross
> 
> UDPP
> Mac HK Too Dolly palette all 4 colors
> Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner inviolet ink
> Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in black
> 
> Mac lipglass in icecape



very pretty!  i love the colors together


----------



## lovemysavior

Veelyn said:


> lovemy- I really am loving the red lipstick on you.


Thank you Vee.  I don't wear red as much any more, but I still love it.


----------



## lovemysavior

luvbags3 said:


> Today I used
> MUFE HD foundation
> HD powder
> Mac HK blush in Fun & Games
> Nars highlighter in Albatross
> 
> UDPP
> Mac HK Too Dolly palette all 4 colors
> Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner inviolet ink
> Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in black
> 
> Mac lipglass in icecape


Very pretty Luvs.  Your eyebrows are TDF


----------



## lovemysavior

cristalena56 said:


> love in your last picture you reminded me of Kim Kardashian.  your make up looks are gorgeous! tricia you look beautiful as always!
> 
> oo jen!!! love it!!! i might try that look but might look weird on my very fair skin


Kim K?  wow what a compliment!  thank you


----------



## claireZk

Today:
Aquamoist HA base
Meow mineral foundation
Butterfly meteorites
MAC Brunette msf
MAC Soft Spot l/s
Meow e/s in Lucille B
brown shade from YSL e/s duo 01
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
Revlon Colorstay e/l in Cocoa
Clinique High Def mascara


----------



## lambiepie

LMS... you look so pretty. Very nice job in all pics! 

Jen... I looooooove that color on your eyes!! It came out beautiful!!


----------



## lambiepie

Claire.. your eyes are so gorgeous!!! Jealous!


----------



## lovemysavior

Claire, you have such dreamy eyes.  Lambie, thanks for the compliments, hon'.


----------



## claireZk

Thanks girls! 

My sister was teasing me yesterday for having vampire eyes.  Hmpf.  lol


----------



## tmc089

SO pretty luvbags!!


----------



## jc2239

*claire* your eyes look beautiful!  as always your lashes are amazing!  



lambiepie said:


> LMS... you look so pretty. Very nice job in all pics!
> 
> Jen... I looooooove that color on your eyes!! It came out beautiful!!



thanks so much *lambie* and happy  happy birthday!!!


----------



## barbie_slayer

jc2239 said:


> *barbie* i love the pink and you and that's a gorgeous gorgeous palette--great choice!
> 
> thanks so much!  i didn't expect to like the look nearly as much as i did!


It was actually your review of the palette that got me to purchase it!  It is so gorgeous, I played with it again today


----------



## barbie_slayer

Happy birthday lambie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jc2239

barbie_slayer said:


> It was actually your review of the palette that got me to purchase it!  It is so gorgeous, I played with it again today



awww barbie i'm so glad i helped you make a purchase--that makes me so happy .


----------



## jenny70

This is so fun and pretty!



luvbags3 said:


> Today I used
> MUFE HD foundation
> HD powder
> Mac HK blush in Fun & Games
> Nars highlighter in Albatross
> 
> UDPP
> Mac HK Too Dolly palette all 4 colors
> Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner inviolet ink
> Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in black
> 
> Mac lipglass in icecape


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!



claireZk said:


> Today:
> Aquamoist HA base
> Meow mineral foundation
> Butterfly meteorites
> MAC Brunette msf
> MAC Soft Spot l/s
> Meow e/s in Lucille B
> brown shade from YSL e/s duo 01
> MAC Magnetic Fields e/s
> Revlon Colorstay e/l in Cocoa
> Clinique High Def mascara


----------



## claireZk

Thanks Jen & Jenny


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> Today I used
> MUFE HD foundation
> HD powder
> Mac HK blush in Fun & Games
> Nars highlighter in Albatross
> 
> UDPP
> Mac HK Too Dolly palette all 4 colors
> Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner inviolet ink
> Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in black
> 
> Mac lipglass in icecape


 

Love this!!  The pink on the inner corners is such a fun pop!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Corporate smokey Monday, LOL:

Intuit primer
MUFE High Def foundation and primer
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile (hmmm...my latest brow tinting REALLY faded fast this time, bummer)
MAC Bare Study paint pot
MAC e/s in Club, lids
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, outer v and crease
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara, black, upper lashes

MAC Lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle


----------



## luvbags3

jc2239, lovemysavior, tmc089, jenny70, & pursegrrl thank you for all your lovely comments, they made my day brighter!


----------



## cristalena56

do be do.. 

Maybelline Wonderfinish
UD Uzi
UD Shotgun
Too Faced Pink Leopard
Lancome Fatale
Too Faced Smurfilicious L/g

ewwww i hate how my camera makes my face look.. anyways... i need to pluck my e/b really badly lol but have been lazy..


----------



## Veelyn

Luvbags- Those colors are really pretty together!

Gorgeous eyes Claire!

Crista- Pretty e/s colors!


----------



## tmc089

Cristalena, so pretty!! Loving the sparkles 

Working on my MG look now!!


----------



## luvbags3

Cristalena love the sparkly look. 

Tmc you have to post your MG look.

I still have no ideas, I guess it depends what I'm going to wear and how extreme I want to go.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Yaaaay can't wait for everyone's MG faces!


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is me today. One of the pics was taken indoors with the flash on and the other I took outside but found it hard not to squint:s.  Anyway, here is my look.  The only thing I made up today was my eyes and brow.  The rest of my skin is bare


----------



## barbie_slayer

Very pretty LMS!  I love the gold!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thanks Barbie.  I tend to wear a lot of the brown tones.  I've tried other colors but always come back to these.


----------



## claireZk

LMS- I still cannot get over how perfect your skin is *is jealous*
Also, I love the bronze e/s and the perfect liner!

Bethy- that foundation looks great on you. I  the sparkles, too.


----------



## tmc089

Ok, today was horrible. I BOMBED this accounting test big time  I can't wait to change my stupid majorrrr!!!

Anyways, here's my Mardi Gras FOTD!!






I ended up smudging the bottom green line a bit more after. And my highlight color looks yellow but it was a really pretty light green.


----------



## luvbags3

TMC so sorry about the test but on the good side almost party time!!!!
love your look, so bright and pretty
Still have no idea on what to wear or what kind of makeup to do 
I'll be back...


----------



## tmc089

^^ Lol, after I did it I realized it looks like alot of past stuff I've done. I have these HiP eyeshadows from L'oreal in purple yellow and teal, so I was like WTF!

I have to play with more colors from the 120!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

TMC!!! SO fabulous!!


----------



## jenny70

Aww, I'm sorry your test didn't go well .  On a brighter note, your makeup skills are amazing!  I love this, so pretty!



tmc089 said:


> Ok, today was horrible. I BOMBED this accounting test big time  I can't wait to change my stupid majorrrr!!!
> 
> Anyways, here's my Mardi Gras FOTD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up smudging the bottom green line a bit more after. And my highlight color looks yellow but it was a really pretty light green.


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty!



lovemysavior said:


> Here is me today. One of the pics was taken indoors with the flash on and the other I took outside but found it hard not to squint:s. Anyway, here is my look. The only thing I made up today was my eyes and brow. The rest of my skin is bare


----------



## tmc089

Thanks pip and jenny!


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM golden medium 
cargo beach blush
MAC mimmy lip glass 
MAC beige-ing s/s
MAC expensive pink e/s
ulta purple with gold sparkles
max factor volume couture
NYC brown eyeliner
MAC goldspill msf


----------



## cristalena56

thanks tmc, luv, and claire(hiiiiiiiii claire!! )!! lms gorgeous(i wish my skin looked that good bare!)!!! tricia so colorful and purddddy!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

okay, so i decided that i kind of hated yesterday's MG look, so i re-vamped it (with inspiration from TMC, gotta give credit where it's due).

FACE:
EDM in Buttered Tan, semi-matte (I'm still using the same sample jar after 4 weeks!)
EDM Intensive Concealer Medium
...yet to put on blush.

EYES:
UDPP (It will truly be put to the test tonight :s)
Beauty From The Earth - Lemon (inner lid)
MAC - Beautiful Iris (lid)
MAC Pro - Naval Blue (crease)
Beauty From The Earth - Green Apple (lower lashline)
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
Covergirl Lash Blast






And since I'm always way too serious in my pictures (and to send to my mom):






I am super impressed with everyone's beauty/MAD SKILLS in this thread. Definitely one of my favorite spots on the board.


----------



## tmc089

Yayyy! It looks so great!!


----------



## cristalena56

pip this look is beautiful!!  your so pretty!


----------



## luvbags3

Done!

I used
Mac studio fix fluid in nc25
Mac mineralize skinfinish natural in light/medium

Nars Zen blush for contour
Mac HK tippy for blush
Dior shimmer powder in rose diamond as highlighter

UDPP
Mac chrome yellow e/s
Too Faced Mess in a dress pink e/s
Mac shroom e/s
Mac frost pigment
Chanel white eyeliner
Smashbox waterproof Jet gel eyeliner in midnight black
Mac omega on brows

Lips: Mac lipglass in snowscene but thinking of changing it. Off to do my hair now.


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> LMS- I still cannot get over how perfect your skin is *is jealous*
> Also, I love the bronze e/s and the perfect liner!
> 
> Bethy- that foundation looks great on you. I  the sparkles, too.


I have to give credit to Purity because my skin was horrible before.  Very uneven tones and blotchy.  Now that I use the Purity and Hope in a Jar, my skin is seriously behaving.  I do get my occassional zit here and there but I mostly get them on my chin.


----------



## luvbags3

lovemysavior said:


> I have to give credit to Purity because my skin was horrible before. Very uneven tones and blotchy. Now that I use the Purity and Hope in a Jar, my skin is seriously behaving. I do get my occassional zit here and there but I mostly get them on my chin.


 
you do have great skin, I am also a Philosophy user. Nothing else compares and I've tried everything.


----------



## luvbags3

Hair is done! love my ghd.
Goodnight ladies, have fun tonight.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

LMS, TMC, Pip, and Luvs!!!!  OMG!!! You're all so gorgeous!!  Love the make-up! 

I was going to do a MG look, but I didn't feel like doing make-up today so with that, Today's Look:
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Mimmy l/g


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Y'all, if you haven't already gotten yourself some UDPP, you need it. It is the TRUTH. I just got in from a sweaty night of dancing and there is not a single crease on my eyeshadow. My blacktrack, on the other hand, felt the need to collect and get nasty-looking on the corners of my eyes. If only they made UDPP for the waterline... 

Okay, seriously, UDPP. Now.


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Y'all, if you haven't already gotten yourself some UDPP, you need it. It is the TRUTH. I just got in from a sweaty night of dancing and there is not a single crease on my eyeshadow. My blacktrack, on the other hand, felt the need to collect and get nasty-looking on the corners of my eyes. If only they made UDPP for the waterline...
> 
> Okay, seriously, UDPP. Now.


 
I hate to be a pooh pooh-er but I gotta speak my truth.  I know so many love the UDPP.  For me it just didn't work for a couple reasons:  1) too sticky and 2) too sheer.  I need opaque coverage on my lids before I do eye makeup, and my typical (liquid) shadow + MUFE high def primer powder win hands down in this regard.  I then use a MAC paint pot on my lids to get a good, sticky base and take it from there with pigments or shadows.  I know my routine may not be typical but it truly does work for me, HTH.


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!



luvbags3 said:


> Hair is done! love my ghd.
> Goodnight ladies, have fun tonight.


----------



## jenny70

Very nice!



pipsqu3ak said:


> okay, so i decided that i kind of hated yesterday's MG look, so i re-vamped it (with inspiration from TMC, gotta give credit where it's due).
> 
> FACE:
> EDM in Buttered Tan, semi-matte (I'm still using the same sample jar after 4 weeks!)
> EDM Intensive Concealer Medium
> ...yet to put on blush.
> 
> EYES:
> UDPP (It will truly be put to the test tonight :s)
> Beauty From The Earth - Lemon (inner lid)
> MAC - Beautiful Iris (lid)
> MAC Pro - Naval Blue (crease)
> Beauty From The Earth - Green Apple (lower lashline)
> MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
> Covergirl Lash Blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I'm always way too serious in my pictures (and to send to my mom):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am super impressed with everyone's beauty/MAD SKILLS in this thread. Definitely one of my favorite spots on the board.


----------



## dee-dee

pipsqu3ak said:


> Y'all, if you haven't already gotten yourself some UDPP, you need it. It is the TRUTH. I just got in from a sweaty night of dancing and there is not a single crease on my eyeshadow. My blacktrack, on the other hand, felt the need to collect and get nasty-looking on the corners of my eyes. If only they made UDPP for the waterline...
> 
> Okay, seriously, UDPP. Now.


 
Smile or no smile, you're a very cute girl.

I gotta agree, UDPP is the only thing that works for my oily lids.  My shadow lasts all day.  As for your liner, have you tried Bobbi Brown gel liners?  I use that on my waterline and it doesn't get all gooey or runny at the end of the day.  I don't know if it will keep you through "a sweaty night of dancing" though...that made me lol!


----------



## Veelyn

What is UDPP? You ladies have to explain for us dumbs. [Or maybe just me! hahah]

And Kiera- That look is AMAZING!!! Great job!


----------



## nwhite

tmc ~ Oh WOW, so pretty and festive   Love it!

Luvbags ~ I love your look too with the pink!  

Lovemysavior ~ love the gold look!

pipsqu3ak ~  very nice!

All these looks make me want to try some bright colors


----------



## claireZk

Pipsqu3ak- you're adorable! You remind me of Audrey Tatou!



luvbags3 said:


>


This is beautiful!  I love the lippie and blush especially. I want to get Snowscene now


----------



## ChristyR143

UDPP = Urban Decay Primer Potion

It's awesome, awesome stuff.


----------



## tmc089

I've never tried UDPP...I feel like I don't really need to. I put either Monistat or Smashbox all over and just do a paint pot over my lid, I never get crease-age. I don't have oily eye lids though.


----------



## luvbags3

Today
Napoleon Perdis foundation stick look 2
Mac mineralize skinfinish natural in light medium
Nars Zen blush for contour
Lancome blush in Miel Glace
Mac Honour blush as highlighter

UDPP
Mac temper e/s
Mac Knight e/s
Mac Crystal avalanche e/s
Smashbox Jet set waterproof gel eyeliner in midnight black
Bobbie Brown ultra violet e/s
Mac Omega e/s for brows
Mac Zoom lash mascara


Mac l/s in Marquise D' = MLBB for me


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty luvbags!! Purples and pinks look really good on you!


----------



## luvbags3

thank you tmc


----------



## barbie_slayer

Here is me today; I decided to blend a little more afterwards but my battery died before I could take another pictureush:


----------



## frostedcouture

Ooooh barbie_slayer that's gorgeous. 

EDM golden medium
EDM multi tasking 
MAC spaced out blush
MAC bare canvas paint
MAC cranberry e/s
EDM sleigh ride e/s
Ulta purple with gold sparkles in it
Revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner
max factor volume couture
urban decay 24/7 glide on eyeliner in zero


----------



## tmc089

So pretty barbie!! Damn, FOTD thread is on a purple kick lately!!


----------



## nwhite

Very pretty luvbags and barbie slayer!

So many FOTDs lately, I can't keep up!


----------



## lambiepie

Luvbags and Barbie I love it! Looks so pretty!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Gawd you girls are gorgeous!!! There's no way I'll be posting in here. I couldn't stand up to the competition. 
*luvbags3* - You've got such a pretty face!!
*barbie* - Your lashes are sooo thick. Are they your own, and if so do you do anything to get them like that?


----------



## SheLovesLV




----------



## barbie_slayer

You girls are so sweet :shame: I feel like I have improved so much since first coming to the BB...and I can't wait to get even better. You ladies are my inspiration!



imashopaholic said:


> *barbie* - Your lashes are sooo thick. Are they your own, and if so do you do anything to get them like that?


Aww thanks, Teen! My lashes are I guess decently thick. They have a little natural curl but aren't toooo long (except on the bottom, IMO). To get them the best they can get I use Shu Uemura lash curler followed by Diorshow Iconic on my top and bottom lashes. (and routine might help....I apply all my eye make-up first except that for my lashes and do that once I finish my face make-up). I find this *helps* to prevent them from getting 'dusty' from powder.


----------



## barbie_slayer

SheLovesLV said:


>


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

You ladies are gorgeous!!!  Lovely!!


----------



## SheLovesLV

thanks barbie_slayer : D


----------



## cherll

Love all the FOTD's! They definitely inspire me to play with colors more.


----------



## frostedcouture

SheLovesLV I love that!!!  really pretty


----------



## tmc089

Verah nice Holly!!! I love the lashes.


----------



## SheLovesLV

^^ haha thanks. they were the only funky lashes i had. LOL. i dont usually wear the banded kind. those i got at CVS after Halloween for like $2 lol


----------



## tmc089

Ahh always a bargain hunter lol. Still gonna get the 120?!


----------



## SheLovesLV

LOL. idk i was gonna get the 88 maybe. im so scared to order one that comes in 2 parts like that LOL. im real clumsy...we know this.


----------



## cristalena56

ermmmm so i finally tried my EDM samples.. idk if i like them 

EDM Fair Medium and Golden Fair (i mixed them... i lost my fair one somewhere....)
EDM Intensive Fair Concealer(ehhhhh i didnt have a concealer brush so didnt work that great lol)
Too Faced Pink Leopard
BM Water Lily e/s
BM Patience
BBW Melon Sorbet l/g

i dont really have many brushes so i didnt have the correct ones.. so i had to improvise lol I got some ecotools brushes today, yay!  im going to order another sample kit of EDM and i got my BM 10 day sample from ulta today  so i think i look too natural lol haha :shame: one of these pics i took outside with my phone


----------



## luvbags3

Barbie we were on the same inspiration, lovely.

Sheloveslv- wow that is too pretty!

Imashopaholic- thank you so much. 

All of you girls are so sweet that is why I love the BB so much.


----------



## SheLovesLV

^_^


----------



## Veelyn

luvbags3 said:


> Today
> Napoleon Perdis foundation stick look 2
> Mac mineralize skinfinish natural in light medium
> Nars Zen blush for contour
> Lancome blush in Miel Glace
> Mac Honour blush as highlighter
> 
> UDPP
> Mac temper e/s
> Mac Knight e/s
> Mac Crystal avalanche e/s
> Smashbox Jet set waterproof gel eyeliner in midnight black
> Bobbie Brown ultra violet e/s
> Mac Omega e/s for brows
> Mac Zoom lash mascara
> 
> 
> Mac l/s in Marquise D' = MLBB for me



This is so pretty! It reminds me of a sunset over a beach or something, I'm a dork, lol


----------



## Veelyn

barbie_slayer said:


> Here is me today; I decided to blend a little more afterwards but my battery died before I could take another pictureush:



Gorgeous! What colors did you use?


----------



## Veelyn

SheLovesLV said:


>



This is amazing! The colors are so pretty. You are very talented.


----------



## Veelyn

cristalena56 said:


> ermmmm so i finally tried my EDM samples.. idk if i like them
> 
> EDM Fair Medium and Golden Fair (i mixed them... i lost my fair one somewhere....)
> EDM Intensive Fair Concealer(ehhhhh i didnt have a concealer brush so didnt work that great lol)
> Too Faced Pink Leopard
> BM Water Lily e/s
> BM Patience
> BBW Melon Sorbet l/g
> 
> i dont really have many brushes so i didnt have the correct ones.. so i had to improvise lol I got some ecotools brushes today, yay!  im going to order another sample kit of EDM and i got my BM 10 day sample from ulta today  so i think i look too natural lol haha :shame: one of these pics i took outside with my phone



Ecotools brushes work pretty well. I have some at home!


----------



## Veelyn

You girls in here put me to shame! LOL


And would it be possible, from now on, to spell out what you used, not abbreviate? I feel stupid because I'm not a make up pro and don't know all the brands!  Thanks!


----------



## jenny70

So pretty, you always do such a nice job!



luvbags3 said:


> Today
> Napoleon Perdis foundation stick look 2
> Mac mineralize skinfinish natural in light medium
> Nars Zen blush for contour
> Lancome blush in Miel Glace
> Mac Honour blush as highlighter
> 
> UDPP
> Mac temper e/s
> Mac Knight e/s
> Mac Crystal avalanche e/s
> Smashbox Jet set waterproof gel eyeliner in midnight black
> Bobbie Brown ultra violet e/s
> Mac Omega e/s for brows
> Mac Zoom lash mascara
> 
> 
> Mac l/s in Marquise D' = MLBB for me


----------



## jenny70

Barbie that's gorgeous!  What colors are you wearing?



barbie_slayer said:


> Here is me today; I decided to blend a little more afterwards but my battery died before I could take another pictureush:


----------



## jenny70

Stunning!



SheLovesLV said:


>


----------



## cristalena56

Everyday Minerals(EDM) Golden Fair
EDM Intensive Fair Concealer
Fyrinnae Sunkissed Mineral Finish
EDM Blush in Wake Up Call
MAC Melon Pigment
Mac Tan Pigment
Lancome Fatale
Mary Kay Lipstick in Juicy Peach


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> Ecotools brushes work pretty well. I have some at home!


 
YES!!!  I always overlooked them, but I decided to try one recently.  I use it for my CCB and I've never had a better brush for that.

Oh my bad, CCB = Cream Color Base, lol!  Vee, you're so cute.  I was just like that only a few months ago.  I was on all the makeup websites looking up abbreviations.


----------



## dee-dee

*Barbie* and *Luvbags*, you guys wear your pinks and purples really well.  

*Sheloveslv,* you got mad skillz!  Was that for a photoshoot or something?  It looks very professional and clean.  Which brings me to another question....

How do you guys "clean up" your eye makeup after applying it?  I always end up with mascara all the way up to my darn browbone (don't ask how)  Then I have to clean it so I mess up my highlighter, then I gotta re-aply.  It's just never ending.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Gorgeous job all around.   As usual.


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> YES!!!  I always overlooked them, but I decided to try one recently.  I use it for my CCB and I've never had a better brush for that.
> 
> Oh my bad, CCB = Cream Color Base, lol!  Vee, you're so cute.  I was just like that only a few months ago.  I was on all the makeup websites looking up abbreviations.



Haha, thanks! What is Cream Color Base? Like foundation?


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> *Barbie* and *Luvbags*, you guys wear your pinks and purples really well.
> 
> *Sheloveslv,* you got mad skillz!  Was that for a photoshoot or something?  It looks very professional and clean.  Which brings me to another question....
> 
> *How do you guys "clean up" your eye makeup after applying it?  I always end up with mascara all the way up to my darn browbone (don't ask how)  Then I have to clean it so I mess up my highlighter, then I gotta re-aply.  It's just never ending.*




There's no easy way to do it.. 

I just am really careful with my mascara, and try not to have it, or my wet lashes touch my skin.


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> Haha, thanks! What is Cream Color Base? Like foundation?


 
Well yeah, sorta like the MAC paint pots.  It's supposed to help prevent eyeshadow creasing, but I find that UDPP works better for that.  I basically use CCB's when I want some color under a certain shadow that doesn't pop by itself, KWIM? (know what I mean), hahaha.


----------



## tmc089

dee-dee said:


> *Barbie* and *Luvbags*, you guys wear your pinks and purples really well.
> 
> *Sheloveslv,* you got mad skillz!  Was that for a photoshoot or something?  It looks very professional and clean.  Which brings me to another question....
> 
> How do you guys "clean up" your eye makeup after applying it?  I always end up with mascara all the way up to my darn browbone (don't ask how)  Then I have to clean it so I mess up my highlighter, then I gotta re-aply.  It's just never ending.



I usually put a mirror under my chin and do my mascara so I'm looking down. Then I walk around looking like a tool for about a minute with my eyes wicked squinty so it dries before my lashes touch my skin lol. It works though. When I use those L'oreal Beauty Tubes mascaras though, it makes my lashes like WAYYY too long and they end up getting eyeshadow on them and it looks so weird.


----------



## MissTiss

^^ I do that too. I learned that from a chick on youtube who applied her mascara for what seemed like hours. She was a lash perfectionist.  It looked good. 

When I'm in a hurry, I do a modified version.  I face the mirror and tilt my head back - chin up, then focus my eyes on the mirror on the wall.  My lids are in prime position then.  I prefer the handmirror method though. 

I had friend who could put on mascara with no mirror, while driving the car. No lie.  I guess she didn't get the memo about distracted driving...


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> well yeah, sorta like the mac paint pots.  It's supposed to help prevent eyeshadow creasing, but i find that udpp works better for that.  I basically use ccb's when i want some color under a certain shadow that doesn't pop by itself, kwim? (know what i mean), hahaha.



i kwym!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> I* usually put a mirror under my chin and do my mascara so I'm looking down.* Then I walk around looking like a tool for about a minute with my eyes wicked squinty so it dries before my lashes touch my skin lol. It works though. *When I use those L'oreal Beauty Tubes mascaras *though, it makes my lashes like WAYYY too long and they end up getting eyeshadow on them and it looks so weird.



Good idea Kiera. I've done that, and it does work good.

What is the deal with this mascara btw? Its just regular lengthening mascara right?? I want to try it.


----------



## dee-dee

MissTiss said:


> ^^ I do that too. I learned that from a chick on youtube who applied her mascara for what seemed like hours. She was a lash perfectionist.  It looked good.
> 
> When I'm in a hurry, I do a modified version. I face the mirror and tilt my head back - chin up, then focus my eyes on the mirror on the wall. My lids are in prime position then. I prefer the handmirror method though.
> 
> I had friend who could put on mascara with no mirror, while driving the car. No lie. I guess she didn't get the memo about distracted driving...


 
Oh my lord,   I would just have to skip the mascara if it came down to that.  lol

Kiera, thanks for the tips, I'm gonna try that tomorrow.  haha, it's so funny, sometimes I really think your name is Keira, you BB girls are cuh-razy...


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> Oh my lord,  I would just have to skip the mascara if it came down to that. lol
> 
> Kiera, thanks for the tips, I'm gonna try that tomorrow. haha, it's so funny, sometimes I really think your name is Keira, you BB girls are cuh-razy...


 

LOL. My head tilted back slightly while looking "down" into the mirror works for me. 

Like this, start at 7:35. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hWP8psPXV4 (I love her BTW)


----------



## coach4me

wow...everyone looks and sounds so pretty!

One way to clean up mascara (and I can make a mess of it, LOL!) is to dip a cotton swap into eye cream and use that to remove the excess mascara. It does sometimes require re-applying a little e/s over the spot, since it tends to take of the e/s too... but it's better than taking everything off and starting over!!

No picture today... too shy and too tired still, from Mardi gras....

Smashbox primer
Stila oil free TM
loose powder (a mixture of several different brands and shades)

MAC e/s in Go on the lid
MAC e/s in Woodwinked on the crease
Smashbox pencil liner in brown
Smashbox Bionic Mascara (not sure I like this. Would love to hear thoughts/experiences of other TPFrs). 

MAC Viva Glam lip glass


----------



## Jahpson

Giorgio Armani foundation (great stuff)
clinique concealer
Lancome Deficils mascara
Nars eyeshadow (well i use the blush orgasm as my eyeshadow)
CHANEL blush (in horizon)
NYC lipliner in nude
MAC lipstick in plink
CHANEL lipgloss in Coral Reef


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Good idea Kiera. I've done that, and it does work good.
> 
> What is the deal with this mascara btw? Its just regular lengthening mascara right?? I want to try it.



Yeah, it supposedly creates little tubes that extend your lashes. It definitely lengthens them, but my lashes are pretty long already, so it makes me a bit Tammy Faye-esque. And when they wash off you can literally see the little tubes!! It's just like...long flakes lol. It's stubborn to wash off for me though.


----------



## barbie_slayer

You are all too sweet!  For those who asked what colors I used, I used the purple and plum shade from MAC mineralize trio in Outspoken, and the white/silver and gold shades from Sila's pearl palette.


----------



## luvbags3

02-26-09

Went for a very light natural look today plus I got to try out 4 new products.

Diorskin Nude foundation (my new HG move over MUFE HD you have been replaced)
it's light doesn't feel like you have foundation but full coverage and I doubted it. 

Mac mineralize skinfinish in light/medium
Stila Contouring trio (found it at costco it has 3 colors came with a brush and two lip glazes, liked it did a great job and was only $9.99 for the set)

Nars super orgasm blush, tapped it so all the glittler comes off has a better color payoff then the regular orgasm.

UDPP
Mac naked lunch e/s
Mac Phloof! e/s
Chanel Quad 93 Smokey eyes only the gray glittery e/s as liner
Mac omega e/s for brows
Givenchy Phenomen' mascara

Mac HK Cute-ster l/s
Mac HK Mimmy l/g


----------



## tmc089

^^ Uhmmm....gorg. That foundation really looks great on you!! And good orgasm tip


----------



## luvbags3

^^ thank you I am in love with the dior foundation, it feels like I have nothing on (blushing). Here is a picture of all the foudations I'm comparing it to and few others that I couldn't find.


----------



## SheLovesLV

dee-dee said:


> *Sheloveslv,* you got mad skillz!  Was that for a photoshoot or something?  It looks very professional and clean.  Which brings me to another question....



Thanks! no it was just for an eye of the day. One of my friends was getting on my butt to get back on the doing makeup kick so i did a kinda funky eye look to show her on my facebook. 

the pics were just taken in my bathroom LOL. the sun was coming it and looked cool...im not really that pale though....i wear NC35 from MAC for foundation. lol.

and the clean-ness....lol. i dont do anything special. i just do it, i dont require much clean up. lol. but after i do my face i set with powder so i assume that helps, anything that falls i can just sweep away...but typically i dont need to clean up. : D


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Luvs, gorgeous!  

So, today I have a production so I played around a bit and this is today's look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
MAC Black Tied e/s used as e/l
UD Flash e/s on top of e/l
UD Flash e/s little lines on the side of my lids, like, there is a line that's going with the natural slope of my lid sort of fairy-like 
UD Asphyxia e/s on lid
UD Grifter e/s in crease
UD Urb e/s about crease (but I smudged most of it so you can sorta see some green)
Maybeline Colossal mascara


----------



## tmc089

Holly! You should totally show that pic of when you did the blue yellow and purple. It's like my complete favorite of yours lol. And it'll show your tan-ness haha!!


----------



## mangujowa

I think my FOTD is the same every day  but it's a huge list of things and the eyemakeup never looks the same any two days--I'm not talented enough to replicate a look i like 

-Cleanse face with Shu Uemura cleansing oil in fresh.
-Moisturize with Murad spf 15 oil control lotion.
-Put on Mac prep&prime base visage as foundation primer.
-Spray wedge shaped sponge (new one for every day) with DNA floral bliss and pump a little bit of Shu Uemura face architect fluid foundation on it and apply to face. I spray the sponge every time before the foundation--it makes the foundation go on more sheer and it's easier to spread the product around. 
-Apply Chanel glossimer in glow to lips.
-Apply Urban Decay primer potion to eyelids. I swear this thing works miracles on keeping eyemakeup exactly where you put it.
-Apply Shu Uemura eyeshadow in sunstream to entire lid with shu's 10 brush.
-Apply Shu Uemura pencil eyeliner on both upper and lower lashlines. 
-Apply Chanel eyeshadow (bleu célestes). Gray goes on lower half of lid with shu's 13G brush, dark blue goes on top of the eyeliner with a mac brush that I'm too lazy to go look at... and white goes on browbone with the 10 brush used earlier. 
-Apply Shu Uemura shimmer liquid eyeliner (it doesn't really shimmer... it's just black) on top of the dark blue eyeshadow.
-Apply sunstream once again to inner corners of eyes with chanel #4 brush and the dark blue on the waterline with a chanel #5 brush.
-Curl lashes with Shu Uemura eyelash curler and put on one coat of Shu Uemura ultimate expression mascara on top and bottom lashes, then a coat of Chanel inimitable mascara follows. Erase mascara that has somehow found its way to my nose bridge and eyelids.
-Eyebrows are drawn in with a Shiseido eyebrow pencil. Make note to self that eyebrows are the size of a small country. Remind self that the last 5 times I got them done I looked like a person with parkinsons wielding a hedge trimmer did them. 
-I'll use either MAC mineralize blush in dainty or a Chanel blush in rose petale, then dust cheeks with Chanel's gold highlighting powder (waste of $ btw)

pics attached


----------



## tmc089

Girl please!! You look so great!! It's simple and really really pretty. I post here all the time and I'm madd jealous of your lining skills, I suck so bad at lining!!


----------



## mangujowa

tmc089 said:


> Girl please!! You look so great!! It's simple and really really pretty. I post here all the time and I'm madd jealous of your lining skills, I suck so bad at lining!!


aww thank you  Don't be jealous--I'm actually pretty horrible because my eye shapes are slightly uneven and the wing part of my eyeliner NEVER comes out even so one is higher than the other


----------



## tmc089

Lol that's how I am too!! Or one is slightly longer than the other...ugh such a nasty cycle it is lol.


----------



## mangujowa

LOL or one is thin and sharp and the other one is a huge smudge.... been there done that every day... It's a lot easier if you use one thats shaped like a pen (I highhhllllly recommend the Shu one) rather than those dippy stick things.


----------



## Pursegrrl

mangujowa, WOW!!  Great seeing you here....keep those FOTDs coming!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I did MAC Satin Taupe on the lids and Dazzlelight on the inner corners today, with some Penultimate liquid liner on the upper lashline.  

Diorshow Iconic mascara - I didn't like it at first but it's growing on me, LOL
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines.
kinda turned out a little intense today with the liner, hmmm..

I also did NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour + MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul with my amazing new MAC 150 powder blush which ROCKS for blush!

MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.


----------



## frostedcouture

mangujowa  You are pretty!!!  I want your eyebrows.


----------



## claireZk

Luvbags- You look lovely, as always. Also... do you wear shade 30 in Diorskin Nude?  Not to be a total creeper, but we wear the same shade in MAC and Napoleon Perdis.. so I was just curious lol 

Mangujowa- I love the way you do your eyes!  So pretty!!!


----------



## mangujowa

Pursegrrl said:


> Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines.


 I love that eyeliner-- it's dark but the pencil is.... I think creamy is the only way I can describe the texture. o.o



frostedcouture said:


> mangujowa  You are pretty!!!  I want your eyebrows.


Thanks--please take them.  like everything on my face they grow unevenly 



claireZk said:


> Luvbags- You look lovely, as always. Also... do you wear shade 30 in Diorskin Nude? Not to be a total creeper, but we wear the same shade in MAC and Napoleon Perdis.. so I was just curious lol
> 
> Mangujowa- I love the way you do your eyes!  So pretty!!!



awww thank you  btw I used to wear 30 in diorskin something... then found out that Chanel's shell color was the PERFECT fit... it's just that their foundations feel kinda heavy.


----------



## SheLovesLV

haha tricia ill have to re-do that one, i wasnt 100% happy with it, i couldnt get a great pic. but i'll def. re-do and post it. : D


----------



## luvbags3

claireZk said:


> *Luvbags- You look lovely, as always. Also... do you wear shade 30 in Diorskin Nude? Not to be a total creeper, but we wear the same shade in MAC and Napoleon Perdis.. so I was just curious lol *
> 
> Mangujowa- I love the way you do your eyes! So pretty!!!


 

Thank you on the new dior foundations they have weird choices I'm a 023 Peach on liquid and 020 of powder.  I LOVVVEEEE it, go get a sample


----------



## MissTiss

mangujowa said:


> I think my FOTD is the same every day  but it's a huge list of things and the eyemakeup never looks the same any two days--I'm not talented enough to replicate a look i like
> 
> -Cleanse face with Shu Uemura cleansing oil in fresh.
> -Moisturize with Murad spf 15 oil control lotion.
> -Put on Mac prep&prime base visage as foundation primer.
> -Spray wedge shaped sponge (new one for every day) with DNA floral bliss and pump a little bit of Shu Uemura face architect fluid foundation on it and apply to face. I spray the sponge every time before the foundation--it makes the foundation go on more sheer and it's easier to spread the product around.
> -Apply Chanel glossimer in glow to lips.
> -Apply Urban Decay primer potion to eyelids. I swear this thing works miracles on keeping eyemakeup exactly where you put it.
> -Apply Shu Uemura eyeshadow in sunstream to entire lid with shu's 10 brush.
> -Apply Shu Uemura pencil eyeliner on both upper and lower lashlines.
> -Apply Chanel eyeshadow (bleu célestes). Gray goes on lower half of lid with shu's 13G brush, dark blue goes on top of the eyeliner with a mac brush that I'm too lazy to go look at... and white goes on browbone with the 10 brush used earlier.
> -Apply Shu Uemura shimmer liquid eyeliner (it doesn't really shimmer... it's just black) on top of the dark blue eyeshadow.
> -Apply sunstream once again to inner corners of eyes with chanel #4 brush and the dark blue on the waterline with a chanel #5 brush.
> -Curl lashes with Shu Uemura eyelash curler and put on one coat of Shu Uemura ultimate expression mascara on top and bottom lashes, then a coat of Chanel inimitable mascara follows. Erase mascara that has somehow found its way to my nose bridge and eyelids.
> -Eyebrows are drawn in with a Shiseido eyebrow pencil. Make note to self that eyebrows are the size of a small country. Remind self that the last 5 times I got them done I looked like a person with parkinsons wielding a hedge trimmer did them.
> -I'll use either MAC mineralize blush in dainty or a Chanel blush in rose petale, then dust cheeks with Chanel's gold highlighting powder (waste of $ btw)
> 
> pics attached


 
You are gorgeous!


----------



## dee-dee

*luvbags*, I love that natural look on you.  That shimmery shadow as a liner is nice.  I don't think you can do wrong with any of your looks.  You have that face that can pull of any color.  Simply beautiful.

*tiss*, thanks for that link.  Her tut's are always good and I love her accent too.  Love the new avi too.  You look like Leona Lewis from the side.

*mangujowa,* so pretty, thanks for the pics.  I was confused when I was reading how you put the dark blue on top of the liner, cuz I always do liner last (before mascara).  The pictures put it all together for me.  It looks great!

*pursegrrl,*  no pics lately?  what gives? lol


----------



## jc2239

you ladies sure do keep busy!  i really need to check this thread every few hours--i'm so hopelessly behind now


----------



## claireZk

luvbags3 said:


> Thank you on the new dior foundations they have weird choices I'm a 023 Peach on liquid and 020 of powder.  I LOVVVEEEE it, go get a sample


When I went to the Dior counter for a lippie, the SA was like hounding me to try the Nude foundation and made me a sample.  She gave me 030 Medium Beige.  I was shocked she matched me soo dark, because the girls at MAC always go the other direction (one actually tried to tell me I was nw15.  I was like ummm no, are you blind?!).  30 seems like a good match, but it's so sheer it's hard to really tell, kwim?


----------



## shakti29

WOW! This thread is busy!
First, thanks to Mel, pursegrrl, jenny70, simone, teen, veelyn for the compliments. 

I just went through the last 15 pages:

Cocobella ~ very pretty!!

claireZk ~ Your eyes are so pretty!

Cristalena ~ Love the sparkly eyes!

mangujowa  ~ so pretty!


----------



## shakti29

*More of my favorites from the week! You guys all look so great!!! *



lovemysavior said:


>


 


tmc089 said:


>


 


pipsqu3ak said:


>


 


barbie_slayer said:


>


 


SheLovesLV said:


>


 


luvbags3 said:


> Went for a very light natural look today plus I got to try out 4 new products.


----------



## claireZk

Thanks Shakti!


----------



## luvbags3

Thank you dee dee and shakti

Claire it really all depends if you are yellow, pink, or natural based. Mac is either too yellow or too pink. Natural is perfect and it is sheer but full coverage. If you want the new mac studio sculpt in nc25 message me and I will send it out. I have found my one and only. I know I'm a dork. 

02-27-09

Diorskin Nude liquid 023 Peach
Diorskin Nude powder 020 light beige
Nars zen blush to contour
Mac mineralize blush in Nuance
Nars hungry heart highlighter (first time using very sparkly)

UDPP
Mac cool heat e/s
Mac mineralize e/s in love connection
Mac Phloof!
Mac fluidline in dipdown
Mac HK glitter liner in Her glitz
Diorshow blackout mascara

Mac lusterglass in Love nectar


----------



## MissTiss

dee-dee said:


> *tiss*, thanks for that link. Her tut's are always good and I love her accent too. Love the new avi too. You look like Leona Lewis from the side.


 

You're welcome, Dee. Anytime. I love her accent. 

oooh, Leona Lewis is a beauty. If only that were true. LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## Veelyn

Jahpson said:


> Giorgio Armani foundation (great stuff)
> clinique concealer
> Lancome Deficils mascara
> Nars eyeshadow (well i use the blush orgasm as my eyeshadow)
> CHANEL blush (in horizon)
> NYC lipliner in nude
> MAC lipstick in plink
> CHANEL lipgloss in Coral Reef




JAHP!!! You should post a pic


----------



## Veelyn

luvbags3 said:


> 02-26-09
> 
> Went for a very light natural look today plus I got to try out 4 new products.
> 
> Diorskin Nude foundation (my new HG move over MUFE HD you have been replaced)
> it's light doesn't feel like you have foundation but full coverage and I doubted it.
> 
> Mac mineralize skinfinish in light/medium
> Stila Contouring trio (found it at costco it has 3 colors came with a brush and two lip glazes, liked it did a great job and was only $9.99 for the set)
> 
> Nars super orgasm blush, tapped it so all the glittler comes off has a better color payoff then the regular orgasm.
> 
> UDPP
> Mac naked lunch e/s
> Mac Phloof! e/s
> Chanel Quad 93 Smokey eyes only the gray glittery e/s as liner
> Mac omega e/s for brows
> Givenchy Phenomen' mascara
> 
> Mac HK Cute-ster l/s
> Mac HK Mimmy l/g



You make me want to try the Dior foundation!!


----------



## Veelyn

Mang- You're so pretty!


----------



## dee-dee

OK, ladies...question for all of you.  Is it always a must to do a highlighter?  I sometimes find that I like my looks better without it.  Help me out, I wanna try this look for a night out this weekend, so I practiced last night.  I did it both ways, with these colors:

Mac: gorgeous, ambiance, silver ring all blended together and black tied (in the outer lid and V)
1st pic, no highlighter.  I used scant as the highlight in the 2nd and 3rd pic

Which do you guys think looks better?  Also if you have any tips on how to make it look better, that would be good too. (different highlighter, better blending maybe?, I wanna look sexy, lol!)


----------



## Veelyn

^ Its not always a must to do highlighter. 

BUT...I think it depends on a lot of things, skin tones, eyebrows, the colors, etc. You look really good with the highlighter though.

Thats a nice look btw!


----------



## shakti29

dee-dee ~ I like both looks, but the top one is more dramatic for a nighttime look. Adding the highlighter softens and lightens everything, KWIM?


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> ^ Its not always a must to do highlighter.
> 
> BUT...I think it depends on a lot of things, skin tones, eyebrows, the colors, etc. You look really good with the highlighter though.
> 
> Thats a nice look btw!


 
Thank you ma'am.  I'm going to get my groove on this weekend so I wanna look like one of those Victoria Secret girls (I wish)


----------



## dee-dee

shakti29 said:


> dee-dee ~ I like both looks, but the top one is more dramatic for a nighttime look. Adding the highlighter softens and lightens everything, KWIM?


 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  You think maybe I blended the highlighter too much into the darker colors?  I'm probably doing it wrong.  R U supposed to just put it right under your brow.  **off to find a youtube tutorial on highlighting**


----------



## mangujowa

*MissTiss*,* dee-dee *(btw I love the look with the highlighter, it flows much better), *shakti29 *& *veelyn*: Thanks so much for the compliments ** Everyones so nice here :tpfrox:

Same routine as posted before...


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty mangujowa!!

Dee, I usually ALWAYS use a highlighter. I feel like it makes me look more awake. But obviously it's not necessary! I think you should try playing with different colors for a highlight. I usually put it under my brow and sweet it across my brow bones cause they're really dramatic and stick out alot, and when they're naked you can like see the difference and it looks weird lol.

My staple highlight color is by Revlon actually, it's a light shimmery champagne color, I don't even know if they make it anymore. I'll find the name when I'm back at my dorm since I'm at work right now. But usually when I do more dramatic looks I'll use a different shade of the main color of the look, like if I'm doing a smokey I'll use a light purple, blue, or silvery color; or even one that matches my skin tone and just gives a little sparkle.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!



mangujowa said:


> *MissTiss*,* dee-dee *(btw I love the look with the highlighter, it flows much better), *shakti29 *& *veelyn*: Thanks so much for the compliments ** Everyones so nice here :tpfrox:
> 
> Same routine as posted before...


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> Thank you ma'am.  I'm going to get my groove on this weekend so I wanna look like one of those Victoria Secret girls (I wish)



 YW!


----------



## jc2239

mangujowa said:


> *MissTiss*,* dee-dee *(btw I love the look with the highlighter, it flows much better), *shakti29 *& *veelyn*: Thanks so much for the compliments ** Everyones so nice here :tpfrox:
> 
> Same routine as posted before...



so beautiful mangujowa! 

*dee-dee* i really like look #1!  absolutely gorgeous for an evening out, especially with some dramatic liner!


----------



## lovemysavior

I got out of my comfort zone today and stayed away from my usual brown tones. This is me today.  Sorry if I went camera happy but it seems like lighting make a big difference.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Beautiful!


barbie_slayer said:


> Here is me today; I decided to blend a little more afterwards but my battery died before I could take another pictureush:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

wow!


SheLovesLV said:


>


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty mangu and lovemy!

(hope you don't mind I shortened your names )


----------



## lovemysavior

mangujowa said:


> I think my FOTD is the same every day  but it's a huge list of things and the eyemakeup never looks the same any two days--I'm not talented enough to replicate a look i like
> 
> -Cleanse face with Shu Uemura cleansing oil in fresh.
> -Moisturize with Murad spf 15 oil control lotion.
> -Put on Mac prep&prime base visage as foundation primer.
> -Spray wedge shaped sponge (new one for every day) with DNA floral bliss and pump a little bit of Shu Uemura face architect fluid foundation on it and apply to face. I spray the sponge every time before the foundation--it makes the foundation go on more sheer and it's easier to spread the product around.
> -Apply Chanel glossimer in glow to lips.
> -Apply Urban Decay primer potion to eyelids. I swear this thing works miracles on keeping eyemakeup exactly where you put it.
> -Apply Shu Uemura eyeshadow in sunstream to entire lid with shu's 10 brush.
> -Apply Shu Uemura pencil eyeliner on both upper and lower lashlines.
> -Apply Chanel eyeshadow (bleu célestes). Gray goes on lower half of lid with shu's 13G brush, dark blue goes on top of the eyeliner with a mac brush that I'm too lazy to go look at... and white goes on browbone with the 10 brush used earlier.
> -Apply Shu Uemura shimmer liquid eyeliner (it doesn't really shimmer... it's just black) on top of the dark blue eyeshadow.
> -Apply sunstream once again to inner corners of eyes with chanel #4 brush and the dark blue on the waterline with a chanel #5 brush.
> -Curl lashes with Shu Uemura eyelash curler and put on one coat of Shu Uemura ultimate expression mascara on top and bottom lashes, then a coat of Chanel inimitable mascara follows. Erase mascara that has somehow found its way to my nose bridge and eyelids.
> -Eyebrows are drawn in with a Shiseido eyebrow pencil. Make note to self that eyebrows are the size of a small country. Remind self that the last 5 times I got them done I looked like a person with parkinsons wielding a hedge trimmer did them.
> -I'll use either MAC mineralize blush in dainty or a Chanel blush in rose petale, then dust cheeks with Chanel's gold highlighting powder (waste of $ btw)
> 
> pics attached


Wowzy!  That's a lot of steps as a daily routine.  You're very pretty too.


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> I did MAC Satin Taupe on the lids and Dazzlelight on the inner corners today, with some Penultimate liquid liner on the upper lashline.
> 
> Diorshow Iconic mascara - I didn't like it at first but it's growing on me, LOL
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines.
> kinda turned out a little intense today with the liner, hmmm..
> 
> I also did NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour + MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul with my amazing new MAC 150 powder blush which ROCKS for blush!
> 
> MAC lipstick in Russe
> NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.


I love Satin Taupe.  I'm a brown person.  I can't stay away from browns for too long.  Now I want to try Nars Laguna too.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

mangujowa:  I love your look!  I love the dark eye with the light lips.  Gorgeous!

Today's look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
UD 24/7 Eyeliner Flash
UD Flash e/s
UD Asphyxia e/s
UD Grifter e/s
Maybeline Colossal mascara


----------



## tmc089

LMS!!!!!!!!! That's so hot!! You seriously remind me of like...an exotic super super super model. You're so pretty!


----------



## claireZk

luvbags3 said:


> Claire it really all depends if you are yellow, pink, or natural based. Mac is either too yellow or too pink. Natural is perfect and it is sheer but full coverage. If you want the new mac studio sculpt in nc25 message me and I will send it out. I have found my one and only. I know I'm a dork.



OMG that would be awesome!!


----------



## claireZk

Everyone looks gorgeous today! 

LMS- what is that blue that you used?  I love it!


----------



## cristalena56

BM Fairly Light(im on the fence if i like it...)
EDM Intensive Fair Concealer
Too Faced Pink Leopard Blush with a little mix of EDM Walkee-Talkee Blush
MAC Tan Pigment
MAC Melon Pigment
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eye Liner In Bronze Shimmer
Lancome Fatale Black Mascara
Mary Kay Juicy Peach Lipstick
MAC Nice Kitty Lip Gloss 

i took a pic this morning but it was bleh so not posting lol i was so tempted today to buy some UB creaseless cream shadow or the too faced ones.. but didnt..(im hoping they come out with like a sample kit of them... that would be awesome!!) i want to try the new Bare Minerals eye make up kit..


----------



## Simone-xoxo

You are beautiful!!!!
Great look!


mangujowa said:


> *MissTiss*,* dee-dee *(btw I love the look with the highlighter, it flows much better), *shakti29 *& *veelyn*: Thanks so much for the compliments ** Everyones so nice here :tpfrox:
> 
> Same routine as posted before...


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Everybody looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Friday!!
Smashbox oil-free primer (the white one)
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain - WOW!
MAC blush in Tippy (Hello Kitty)
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC eye pencil in Phone Number, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in smokey Violine (violet)

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Fast Friends (Hello Kitty)

I am absolutely fried after a great but intense workweek and I tell you it didn't show on my face one bit. I'm super impressed how well this Tarte foundation holds up...might even take it with me on my next business trip!


----------



## frostedcouture

smashbox photo finish primer sample from sephora  
EDM golden medium foundation
MAC moisture cover concealer NC 30
Nars Orgasm 
physician's formula bronzer
Max factor black brown volume couture waterproof mascara
ulta waterproof eyeliner-black
revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner-blackest black
MAC vanilla pigment
NYX jumbo pencil strawberry milk
MAC expensive pink
MAC woodwinked 
MAC sweet tooth tendertone


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!



lovemysavior said:


> I got out of my comfort zone today and stayed away from my usual brown tones. This is me today. Sorry if I went camera happy but it seems like lighting make a big difference.


----------



## lovemysavior

shakti29 said:


> Very pretty mangu and lovemy!
> 
> (hope you don't mind I shortened your names )


i don't mind my short name at all.  actually i like how tricia shortened it to LMS


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> Everyone looks gorgeous today!
> 
> LMS- what is that blue that you used?  I love it!


The colors I have are all MAC.  I have Electra first all over the lid, Freshwater in the center of lid, Carbon on the outer corners, and Ricepaper as the highlighter under the brow.


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> LMS!!!!!!!!! That's so hot!! You seriously remind me of like...an exotic super super super model. You're so pretty!


Lol!  Tricia you are too funny girl.  I've never been called an Exotic Super Model, but thank you.



****Thank you too Jenny.


----------



## ChristyR143

LMS!!!! You look fantastic!!!! Blue really suits you!!

Everyone looks lovely!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ita!!


----------



## tmc089

Here's me the other day:






And then last night a bunch of my friends went to this club type Mardi Gras party, so I did my friend Francis's makeup:






I do her makeup every now and then, I'm slowly trying more and more things on her lol. I'm definitely getting better at doing other people's faces though, alot less fallout and stuff, makes me so happy!!


----------



## shakti29

Both are pretty tmc!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia you are an artist   I love both you and your friend's makeup
I have a busy day :/ Hopefully all my makeup will hold up until about 10:30!!

Monistat primer
MAC mineralize satin finish foundation~haven't used this in a long time but I need something that holds for a long time
EDM golden medium foundation 
EDM new car smell 
MAC gold spilled msf
MAC spiced chocolate quad
MAC vanilla pigment
urban decay 24/7 glide on in zero
max factor volume couture-black brown;waterproof
revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner~blackest black


----------



## luvbags3

tmc089 said:


> Here's me the other day:


 
you are so pretty and look at those long lashes


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Here's me the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then last night a bunch of my friends went to this club type Mardi Gras party, so I did my friend Francis's makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do her makeup every now and then, I'm slowly trying more and more things on her lol. I'm definitely getting better at doing other people's faces though, alot less fallout and stuff, makes me so happy!!


Girl your lashes are TDF


----------



## tmc089

Elaine, LMS, Grace, and luvbags:


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Tricia!!  You are amazing!  Can you come do my make-up some time?   Love both you and your friends make-up.  Awesome!  

Nothing right now, probably not much either later too, because I'll probably be doing some heavy-duty sleeping later.


----------



## luvbags3

Diorskin Nude 023 Peach
Diorskin Nude powder 020
Nars Nico highlighter
Mac HK fun & games blush
Nars Zen contour

UDPP
Nars hula hula shadow duo
Mac shroom
Lancome purple eyeliner
Benefit Plum mascara
Mac omega for brows

Mac HK Fashion Mews l/s
Mac HK Fast Friends l/g


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ ooh, very pretty!


----------



## GnomeNisse

I need to break out the camera battery charger.  For once, my make up and skin look just how I like to look!  It figures, I get lucky and do a great job and I have  yet to charge my camera's battery!

But, I still can't hold a candle to some of you girls.


----------



## kabaker

Ok just had a MAC haul today and I was playing with some of my new shades. Here I have goldmine on my lid and trax in the outer V and crease.

Sorry the photo quality is crappy. I used the camera in my macbook because I am home visiting and left my digital camera at college.


----------



## cristalena56

ooooooooooo my sample kit came in today!!! yay!! but it came after i put my make up on lol

EDM Golden Fair/Fair-Medium
EDM Intensive Fair Concealer
Too Faced Glamour 2 Go Palette- The Peach, light pink, and light bronze shadows
Revlon Colorstay Bronzed Brown Liquid Eye Liner
Bourjois Blush in well the name has rubbed off...  i bought it a couple years ago at sephora.. its a shimmery peach color... (maybe Brun Cuivre?? i googled it..)
Lancome Black Fatale Mascara

my camera's batteries are dead... so charging them.. take a pic later


----------



## tmc089

L-U-V-Purses said:


> Tricia!!  You are amazing!  Can you come do my make-up some time?   Love both you and your friends make-up.  Awesome!
> 
> Nothing right now, probably not much either later too, because I'll probably be doing some heavy-duty sleeping later.



LMAO!! Hells yeah girl I'm on my way!!!


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty Baker & Luvbags!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

vurry simple today. 

EDM buttered tan (i like matte so much better than semi-matte)
EDM best friends blush
CoverGirl Lash Exact (which i'm liking MUCH more than Lash Blast)
CoverGirl eyeliner (forget what it's called)
VS lip gloss. the end.


----------



## shakti29

pip ~ you are so darn cute! Nice, simple look! 

I put on just some UDPP in Sin and some mascara today and my Laura Mercier lip stain. Just forgot to take a pic. 

I like lash exact better too!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Beautiful!!


tmc089 said:


> Here's me the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then last night a bunch of my friends went to this club type Mardi Gras party, so I did my friend Francis's makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do her makeup every now and then, I'm slowly trying more and more things on her lol. I'm definitely getting better at doing other people's faces though, alot less fallout and stuff, makes me so happy!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Love it!  Diorskin looks GREAT on you!!


luvbags3 said:


> Diorskin Nude 023 Peach
> Diorskin Nude powder 020
> Nars Nico highlighter
> Mac HK fun & games blush
> Nars Zen contour
> 
> UDPP
> Nars hula hula shadow duo
> Mac shroom
> Lancome purple eyeliner
> Benefit Plum mascara
> Mac omega for brows
> 
> Mac HK Fashion Mews l/s
> Mac HK Fast Friends l/g


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking really pretty!


----------



## jenny70

You are absolutely adorable!



pipsqu3ak said:


> vurry simple today.
> 
> EDM buttered tan (i like matte so much better than semi-matte)
> EDM best friends blush
> CoverGirl Lash Exact (which i'm liking MUCH more than Lash Blast)
> CoverGirl eyeliner (forget what it's called)
> VS lip gloss. the end.


----------



## Pursegrrl

FOTD was a little sunscreen on an afternoon walk...other than that, nada! I went to the gym late this morning, then walking this afternoon so I didn't shower until 5:00 tonight and at this point, unless I do some experimenting later, it's just not worth it, LMAO.


----------



## jenny70

^^ You're funny!


----------



## luvbags3

I love this picture of you, you look so giddy. You always do such a great job!




pipsqu3ak said:


> vurry simple today.
> 
> EDM buttered tan (i like matte so much better than semi-matte)
> EDM best friends blush
> CoverGirl Lash Exact (which i'm liking MUCH more than Lash Blast)
> CoverGirl eyeliner (forget what it's called)
> VS lip gloss. the end.


----------



## imashopaholic

Every time I visit this thread I just sit and stare at the screen in amazement and awe. You girls are seriously talented. I don't tend to wear a lot of makeup (I work from home so have no need) and when I go out with DH and/or friends I usually just slick on some mascara, mineral powder and lipgloss. Having no idea how to apply makeup probably has something to do with not wearing much of it, but I'm like a kid at a candy store when I check out the FOTD in here. Beautiful work ladies!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc089 said:


> LMAO!! Hells yeah girl I'm on my way!!!



LOL! I just a couple new things!  Play time!!   

pip ~ you're so cute!  And I love your make-up.  Very natural, very pretty! 

Nothing right now, will be experimenting later.


----------



## frostedcouture

no makeup except i'm testing this cheap ulta eyeliner that's waterproof.  on one eye with UDPP and one eye without


----------



## tmc089

No makeup today!!


----------



## cristalena56

no makeup for me either! I dont plan on going anywhere.. maybe thats why.. and today is sunday so the mail doesn't come so dont need to put any on lol


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today I played with pinks


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ love that!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Smashbox light primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation (is it just me or does anyone else think it smells a little like butterscotch?)
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful
MAC browset in Beguile

OK, get ready to laugh b/c I am too tired to put on more makeup!  I am working out with a trainer and we did a ton of shoulder and tricep stuff...my muscles are trembling and I can't keep a steady hand to do much more, LMAO!!!  I will attempt a little mascara in a few...I don't think liner is going to happen today.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

No makeup because I'm snowed in!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

barbie_slayer loving the pinks!

I'm very disappointed in my new e/s. 

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul Mineral blush
MAC Viva La Glam 5 (lustre??)
MAC Love Nectar l/g
Maybeline Colossal mascara black
MAC Mythology e/s on lid (disappointed, it looks just like Expensive Pink)
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s in crease
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l on lower lid
Almay liquid e/l black on upper lid as well as Black Tied on top to make the lines less harsh


----------



## tmc089

pipsqu3ak said:


> No makeup because I'm snowed in!



Me too!! We're supposed to get like a foot tomorrow!! That means makeup playing day!!!


----------



## tmc089

L-U-V-Purses said:


> barbie_slayer loving the pinks!
> 
> I'm very disappointed in my new e/s.
> 
> Today's Look:
> UD Illusion mineral concealer
> UD Toasted baked bronzer
> UD eyebrow wax
> MAC Warm Soul Mineral blush
> MAC Viva La Glam 5 (lustre??)
> MAC Love Nectar l/g
> Maybeline Colossal mascara black
> *MAC Mythology e/s on lid (disappointed, it looks just like Expensive Pink)*
> UD Midnight Cowboy e/s in crease
> MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l on lower lid
> Almay liquid e/l black on upper lid as well as Black Tied on top to make the lines less harsh



Alot of times if you use a different colored base or put that e/s over something else it'll have a different color turnout...good luck!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^ Thanks.  I just gave it to my mom, seeing as I didn't want an identical color.  Plus, when I blended it, it didn't look very good.  It didn't really go with any of my colors.  I guess I'll just have to get something else . . . .


----------



## imashopaholic

barbie_slayer said:


> Today I played with pinks


Wow, this is beautiful! And again, your lashes are amazing.


----------



## jenny70

Love this!  So pretty!



barbie_slayer said:


> Today I played with pinks


----------



## shakti29

Love the pink barbie!


----------



## claireZk

^ Me too! 

I'm snowed in today as well.  Maybe I'll play with makeup in a bit, but I'm feeling very lazy right now


----------



## cristalena56

ill post what i used after work


----------



## shakti29

Same FOTD as my last one with a few minor changes:

Monistat primer
MUFE HD Foundation mixed with L'Oreal True Match
L'Oreal True Match Powder
UDPP in SIN
Smashbox on eyes:
Jet Set Waterproof EL in Dk Brown on waterline
Jet Set Shadow Liner in Starstruck on lid
ASAP ES in crease
Pronto ES as highlight
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara on top, Blinc Kiss Me Mascara on bottom
NARS Orgasm blush
MAC Hello Kitty Lipstick in Cute-ster

Can I just say that I NEVER used PINK ANYTHING. I didn't think it looked good on me with red hair. But now I am loving my Orgasm blush and my pink-ish lipsticks! Imagine it took me until the age of 38 to figure that out! All thanks to the Beauty Bar!


----------



## MissTiss

*Shakti,* you look lovely! 

*Bethy,* you are glowing! 

*Barbie,* love the pinks!


----------



## cristalena56

edm fair, edm multitasking and fair concealer, edm blush in sprung, vs shadow stylists in a pink and peach, lancome fatale mascara, mary kay juicy peach lipstick


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Smashbox light primer
> *MAC Studio Sculpt foundation (is it just me or does anyone else think it smells a little like butterscotch?)*
> Stila contouring kit
> MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful
> MAC browset in Beguile
> 
> OK, get ready to laugh b/c I am too tired to put on more makeup! I am working out with a trainer and we did a ton of shoulder and tricep stuff...my muscles are trembling and I can't keep a steady hand to do much more, LMAO!!! I will attempt a little mascara in a few...I don't think liner is going to happen today.


 
It does, kinda.  :weird:


----------



## GnomeNisse

I am charging the battery for my camera!  My Coastal Scent 88 shimmer palette, 10 blush palette and gel liners will all be here Wednesday!   Oh, the fun I know I'm going to have!


----------



## tmc089

Everyone looks so great!!

I just found out via ABeautyfulSentiment (Jen/JC's blog!) that I won HK Lipglass in Nice Kitty! I'm so so so excited and I feel so special!! I can't wait to try new looks with it


----------



## jenny70

I love pinks on you!



shakti29 said:


> Same FOTD as my last one with a few minor changes:
> 
> Monistat primer
> MUFE HD Foundation mixed with L'Oreal True Match
> L'Oreal True Match Powder
> UDPP in SIN
> Smashbox on eyes:
> Jet Set Waterproof EL in Dk Brown on waterline
> Jet Set Shadow Liner in Starstruck on lid
> ASAP ES in crease
> Pronto ES as highlight
> Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara on top, Blinc Kiss Me Mascara on bottom
> NARS Orgasm blush
> MAC Hello Kitty Lipstick in Cute-ster
> 
> Can I just say that I NEVER used PINK ANYTHING. I didn't think it looked good on me with red hair. But now I am loving my Orgasm blush and my pink-ish lipsticks! Imagine it took me until the age of 38 to figure that out! All thanks to the Beauty Bar!


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> Everyone looks so great!!
> 
> I just found out via ABeautyfulSentiment (Jen/JC's blog!) that I won HK Lipglass in Nice Kitty! I'm so so so excited and I feel so special!! I can't wait to try new looks with it


 

Congrats!


----------



## luvbags3

Congrats TMC!!! You are special, I'm glad this made your day brighter. Try Nice kitty on top of Big Bow l/s my fave.


----------



## shakti29

Wow, tmc! That is awesome!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Everyone looks so great!!
> 
> I just found out via ABeautyfulSentiment (Jen/JC's blog!) that I won HK Lipglass in Nice Kitty! I'm so so so excited and I feel so special!! I can't wait to try new looks with it



tmc so glad that it made you happy!  i hope you like it 



barbie_slayer said:


> Today I played with pinks



this is gorgeous!  i love my pinks


----------



## kabaker

I was playing with some new shades today. I get so frustrated because I just cant seem to ever get my eyes looking the same... any tips?

Here I used shimmermoss on the lid
Dark Soul pigment on outer V and crease
Vanilla pigment in the corner of the eye.


----------



## lovemysavior

kabaker said:


> I was playing with some new shades today. I get so frustrated because I just cant seem to ever get my eyes looking the same... any tips?
> 
> Here I used shimmermoss on the lid
> Dark Soul pigment on outer V and crease
> Vanilla pigment in the corner of the eye.


Oooh, I'm liking Shimmermoss.  I don't have that in my collection yet.  Awww man, I'm going to have to go to M.A.C now


----------



## lovemysavior

barbie_slayer said:


> Today I played with pinks


Wow Barbie, those pinks are amazing


----------



## pipsqu3ak

kabaker said:


> I was playing with some new shades today. I get so frustrated because I just cant seem to ever get my eyes looking the same... any tips?
> 
> Here I used shimmermoss on the lid
> Dark Soul pigment on outer V and crease
> Vanilla pigment in the corner of the eye.



I'm having the same problem, one eye always turns out better than the other. I wish I had some tips, but we are in the same boat.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul blush
MAC Viva La Glam 5 l/s
Betsey Johnson clear lip balm
Maybeline Colossal mascara black
MAC Mont Black e/l on bottom lid
Almay liquid e/l top lid with Mont Black blended to make lines less harsh
UD Smog e/s on lid
UD Copper e/s in crease
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s above crease


----------



## cristalena56

pipsqu3ak said:


> I'm having the same problem, one eye always turns out better than the other. I wish I had some tips, but we are in the same boat.


 i was thinking this same thought earlier today... my eye liner always looks fantastic on my right eye but my left eye i can never get it to look the same.. never!!


----------



## mangujowa

sad FOTD start..... once a year I have a habit of dropping (and subsequently breaking) my foundation bottles.  There was a little I could salvage... and since I had NOWHERE to put it, I thought I could mix it with the Chanel Pur Brilliance (it's like a liquid sheer bronzer/shimmery thingy)..... WRONG. The mixture was mostly the pur brilliance... and therefore had NO coverage and left me kinda shiny and pale... :weird: sooooo yeah... sorry girls, you can see my ginormous pores in the last pic!  

Today I did a toned down version of what I usually do cause I felt so lazy and sad


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Woo Hoo!!!  Congrats Tricia!!



tmc089 said:


> Everyone looks so great!!
> 
> I just found out via ABeautyfulSentiment (Jen/JC's blog!) that I won HK Lipglass in Nice Kitty! I'm so so so excited and I feel so special!! I can't wait to try new looks with it


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral, urban decay 24/7 liner in zero, max factor volume couture mascara.  not much makeup.  tennis tryouts.


----------



## jc2239

the only makeup i wore today was my carmindy for sally hansen airbrush spray makeup, just to test it out.  i spent the day at home (too much snow to make it to work) so it's not like anybody was looking at me!


----------



## cristalena56

im jealous of everyone that got snow!! but some might be jealous though that i had 90 degree sunny weather with a breeze! are the sally henson foundations good?? I see them when i goto ulta..


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc, way to go on winning the HK, congrats!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple today...early Monday and I was tired, LOL:

MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC eye pencil in Phone Number, upper lashline
MAC Dazzlelash mascara

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin


----------



## lambiepie

^ OOOH I love blankety!!! I wear it all the time! Sounds fab PG!

And congrats tricia!! HK, yay you!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

*lambie* - When are you giving the tutorial girl? I've been waiting ever so patiently!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Hi teen!!!

I know, i'm trying to make some time! Plus I have been feeling sick (and crampy!) so I haven't even put any makeup on these past few days! I promise I will do it soon! Thank you for being ever so patient, my tim tam dear!! lol.


----------



## cristalena56

me today


----------



## tmc089

^^ I like greens on you!


----------



## cristalena56

thank you tricia! :shame: today i used edm in fair, edm blush in sprung, isadora e/s palette in wild jungle, clinique butter shine l/s in poppy love, and lancome mascara


----------



## lovemysavior

Very simple today as I'm feeling yucky  NO pic...sorry.

BrowZings on my brows
UD-Underground e/s
Nars-Laguna Bronzer
MAC-concealer under my eyes.
UD-24/7 liner in Zero.


----------



## dee-dee

lambiepie said:


> ^ Hi teen!!!
> 
> I know, i'm trying to make some time! Plus I have been feeling sick (and crampy!) so I haven't even put any makeup on these past few days! I promise I will do it soon! Thank you for being ever so patient, my tim tam dear!! lol.


 
oooh, ***waits patiently***.  Hope you feel better soon.  

Everyone's looking great as usual.  *TMC* congrats on your win.


----------



## kabaker

Here is my FOTD. Trying to use my shimmermoss I got on saturday. Pardon the unruly brows, I am trying to re-grow some parts and I have let them go a bit. And pardon my oily forehead...flash on a camera does wierd things.

Clinique perfectly real foundation
Mary Kay mineral powder
Vanilla pigment all over lid
Shimmermoss e/s lines upper lashes and from the outer corner to halfway across the lower lashes
black eyeline
lash blast luxe mascara.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Diorshow Mascara.

That's it.  It's all I can cough up energy for.  All that Chanel counter shopping I did last night and 2 big hauls from Sephora in Feb seem to be wasted today.  I am just not feeling it.  Maybe if my head stopped pounding...

But you girls look great.  Cristalena56, green really pops on you.  Kabaker, I love your glasses.


----------



## tmc089

Today I did some experimenting with the 120...deep brown in crease, and bright pink on lid. It's eh lol.


----------



## jenny70

*Cristalena56* - The greens are really pretty on you!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Whew!  abou 4 1/2 hours sleep last night (very late hockey game + early work morning = trouble for PG, ha ha).  But I took a little longer to add some glow and contour to my tired skin:

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch primer
Tarte ReCreate liquid foundation in 00 Porcelain
Nars bronzer in Laguna with the angled MAC 169 brush for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing, above the contour, MAC 150 brush.

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin (loves!)

IDK, but somehow today my face really looked contoured and blush'd just so...I'm slowly getting the hang of it and keeping it looking natural but sculpted.  With my chubby cheeks, that's a necessity.

No pics tonight, sorry, after the game last night and killer workout with the trainer tonight I was ready to just shower and get clean, LOL!  I'm pooped!

XXXOO PG


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

cristanlena and kabaker:  Lovely ladies!  Love the greens!

In a rush this morning so not very much, but here's Today's Look:
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Viva La Glam 5 l/s
MAC Deep Truth e/s as e/l
MAC Moon's Reflection e/s on lid
Great Lash mascara


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Just some Voluminous mascara when I got home from errands today... ugh. Nein danke! I took it off as soon as it dried.


----------



## tmc089

I did a smokey brown look today...I'm about to go to my MAC counter and I have NOOO idea at all what I'm getting!!


----------



## frostedcouture

waterproof mascara and bobbi brown gel liner and a little bit of EDM medium beige neutral.  anything more would just sweat right off during practice >.<  it's rainy too


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I just bought a Revlon Colorstay liquid eye pen in blackened brown... are they discontinuing it, or did I read the price label wrong at the store? Anyway, I want to play around with it.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I'm beginning to think we need to have a separate FOTD thread for... the night crew. 

Face:
nothing because I'm lazy.

Eyes:
BFTE Lemon e/s
MAC Electro Sky paint pot
MAC Cool Heat e/s
BFTE Blueberry e/s
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous mascara

Lips:
L'oreal Colour Riche l/s in Color of Hope
MAC Cultured l/g


----------



## cristalena56

^oo love this!!! your so pretty!! your hair looks cute too!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

pip!  You're so cute!  I love the blue and yellow together.  Too cute!  And I agree with cristalena, your hair is cute.

Nothing much today, MAC Warm Soul blush, MAC Viva La Glam 5 l/s and Betsey Johnson clear lip balm.


----------



## luvbags3

Pips great job, love the combo!


----------



## tmc089

Looks so good pips!! I really can't get over how effing adorable you are!! Lol. Right now I have a medium brown in the crease and some peaches that match my skin on lid and browbone cause well...I haven't showered yet.

But OMMMMGGG! Can I just say MAC Zoomlash mascara is like...HG for me?! I literally can't believe hw good it looks. I've had it on for almost 2 hours and I'm not gonna lie, my lashes look pretty bangin. When I get back to the dorm and clean my nasty self I'll do a sweet FOTD even though I have no idea what I'm going to do yet lol. AHHH I love this stuff!! Cause like my lashes are long but thin when they're naked and this adds just a bit of length and makes them wicked vavavoom.


----------



## shakti29

pip ~ those colors look great on you!

tmc ~ I wish I could try every mascara people rave about, but I feel obligated to use the ones I have before buying new. How long should you keep mascara after it's opened anyway?


----------



## tmc089

shakti29 said:


> pip ~ those colors look great on you!
> 
> tmc ~ I wish I could try every mascara people rave about, but I feel obligated to use the ones I have before buying new. How long should you keep mascara after it's opened anyway?


 
Ugh, I'm turning into a mascara fiend. Obviously I can't compete with some, my count is only up to 6, but it's alot for me!!

I would say about 3 months. That's when my formulas start drying up. If they start smelling different or if the consistency has changed pretty quickly, I would chuck em. I would rather throw a good mascara away in a month rather than get an eye infection!!

I feel that Zoomlash and Diorshow are 2 mascaras everyone should at least try  trying not to enable, it just comes naturally! Teehee


----------



## coach4me

Pip, I love that look. so pretty!!!

TMC, please do FOTD with the zoom lash and post pics... I've been debating this one for a while... I was going to hold off since I just got Smashbox bionic, but I'm not happy with it.

Today, I'm still recovering from a  nasty skin out break, brought on by the Alpha hydrox 12% souflee. Back to Ulta it will go, as soon as I find the reciept. 

In the interest of covering the last of the rash/bumps:

smashbox photo finish primer
stila oil free TM
LOreal visible lift pressed powder
sally hansen concealer

smashbox brown liner
Smashbox bionic mascara (disappointed with this... too much effort for too little va-voom!)
mac p/p in bare study
mac grand entrance e/s from lashes to brow (love!)
mac honey lust e/s on the lid (love!)
mac sumptuous olive e/s in the out v (love!)

smashbox l/g in illume (nice color but not the staying power of MAC)


----------



## kabaker

Today is a tame FOTD day for me. I have to dress up for chapter for my fraternity... eek exec board elections are tonight!!!


----------



## MissTiss

Pip, you are absolutely adorable! Love those colors on you.


----------



## jc2239

pipsqu3ak said:


> I'm beginning to think we need to have a separate FOTD thread for... the night crew.
> 
> Face:
> nothing because I'm lazy.
> 
> Eyes:
> BFTE Lemon e/s
> MAC Electro Sky paint pot
> MAC Cool Heat e/s
> BFTE Blueberry e/s
> MAC Carbon e/s
> MAC Blacktrack fluidline
> L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous mascara
> 
> Lips:
> L'oreal Colour Riche l/s in Color of Hope
> MAC Cultured l/g



i love all your looks so much, but especially this one! i know i've said this before but you're seriously gorgeous and have such pretty features.


----------



## shakti29

Monistat and Smashbox Primer
L'Oreal True Match w/MUFE HD Foundation
L'Oreal True Match Powder
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC Heat/Element Mineralize ES
MAC Mulch ES
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
MAC Viva Glam V Lipstick






I haven't figured out how to get good close-ups of eyes. How do you guys do it? Mine always come out blurry.


----------



## tmc089

Coach4me, I definitely will do a pic and an intense review on my blog lol. I haven't showered yet this morning since I have 3 tests today but I promise when I'm squeaky clean I'll have a good FOTD for everyone!! Any color requests?

Elaine! I have a Sony Cybershot and I use either the macro or digital zoom setting. I'll physically hold my camera close to my eye and I take TONS TONS of pictures so I have alot to choose from. I also edit the colors and exposure using Picnik, just to make it look more like what it's supposed to lol. Just make sure you hold the camera steady, and use a mirror so you can see what you're taking a picture of, and let your camera focus. Keep playing around, you'll get it!!


----------



## cristalena56

today im wearing edm fair original glo, intensive fair concealer, too faced smurfette illuminating powder, too faced pink leopard, sexy little things trio in purr, lancome fatale mascara, bbw lip gloss in melon sorbet


----------



## coach4me

TMC, thanks! Can't wait to read your review!!!!


----------



## GnomeNisse

About 6 shadow colors (all browns and pinks), all from CS Ultra Shimmer Palette.  Indigo gel liner, also CS.  DiorShow mascara.

I need a new battery...I'm dying not being able to post pics of my 'good' jobs!


----------



## asamiramirez

Just some of "The Realness of Concealness" for me today. (Benefit's mini-kit: Boi-ing on undereye area, Lemon-Aid on eyelids and High Beam on inner corners.)

Plus Softlips chapstick, forever my favorite.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

A little bit for me today:

UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
MAC Viva la Glam V


----------



## Veelyn

pipsqu3ak said:


> I'm beginning to think we need to have a separate FOTD thread for... the night crew.
> 
> Face:
> nothing because I'm lazy.
> 
> Eyes:
> BFTE Lemon e/s
> MAC Electro Sky paint pot
> MAC Cool Heat e/s
> BFTE Blueberry e/s
> MAC Carbon e/s
> MAC Blacktrack fluidline
> L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous mascara
> 
> Lips:
> L'oreal Colour Riche l/s in Color of Hope
> MAC Cultured l/g



You look so pretty!


----------



## Pursegrrl

TMC, right on with the MAC Zoomlash...it's freaking awesome and about half the price of other brands out there.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Coach4me, I definitely will do a pic and an intense review on my blog lol. I haven't showered yet this morning since I have 3 tests today but I promise when I'm squeaky clean I'll have a good FOTD for everyone!! Any color requests?
> 
> Elaine! I have a Sony Cybershot and I use either the macro or digital zoom setting. I'll physically hold my camera close to my eye and I take TONS TONS of pictures so I have alot to choose from. I also edit the colors and exposure using Picnik, just to make it look more like what it's supposed to lol. Just make sure you hold the camera steady, and use a mirror so you can see what you're taking a picture of, and let your camera focus. Keep playing around, you'll get it!!



I think I'm feeling some pink and brown together.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

From earlier tonight on my way out the door, I just had to capture the face of the night. Just some blacktrack fluidline and color of hope l/s and cultured l/g. I'm REALLY loving those two lip colors together. Plus with the crazy blue contacts, I felt I needed to downplay the makeup. And pardon the stereotypical kissy face, I was trying to get myself in the mood for the ridiculousness of going downtown on a Thursday night. 






Oh, and to all the compliments on the previous look, muito obrigada!


----------



## MissTiss

^^I'm telling you, you are so pretty. You always look like you're having so much fun in your pics.


----------



## tmc089

LOL agreed with Tiss!! I love looking at your looks AND your facial expressions!! 

Oh and pink and brown it is!! I've been playing with a few and still figuring out what goes well together  I might do a softer pink rather than the neon pink (even tho I LOOOVE the neon!) just until I have more time to practice!!


----------



## MissTiss

^^Aw, Cuz, go for the Neon. You know you want to. 

I'm nekkid faced today except some See Thru Lip Color from the Ungaro collection and some Pleasureseeker lipstick on top.

My face *knocks wood* had been fantastic lately.  Any mild little problem is easily remedied with a little spot treat of LUSH's MoM.  Ba dap Ba Ba Baaa -- I'm Lovin' It.


----------



## cristalena56

nothing on.. i have the day off of work  I dont work til monday.  but i dont plan on going anywhere.. if i do i will put make up on


----------



## Veelyn

I hope the weather is nice for you ladies today! Its 80 here! WOOHOO!


----------



## kabaker

Monistat primer
Clinique perfectly real foundation
MAC Trax e/s on lid
MAC Mulch e/s in crease
Plum eyeliner
Lash Blast Luxe mascara


----------



## lovemysavior

No photo today, but I'm trying out my sample of Dior Nude foundation.  I have mixed feelings about it right now, but I do like the texture of it.  On my lids I have MAC Patina, UD 24/7 liner in zero, NARS Laguna bronzer on my cheeks and Sephora's Bronzed Beauty Lip Gloss (which I love).  Finally my lashes are coated with L'Oreal's Voluminous Mascara.

BTW-love the colors you were rockin Pips.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

foundation
concealer
mascara
blush 
lip balm


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Just some Diorshow (!!!!!) today, which I am L-O-V-I-N-G over stupid clumpy Voluminous, but I have a very important message for you all:







I just got these in the mail today and I'm going to have a BLAST leaving them around town!


----------



## MissTiss

pipsqu3ak said:


> Just some Diorshow (!!!!!) today, which I am L-O-V-I-N-G over stupid clumpy Voluminous, but I have a very important message for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got these in the mail today and I'm going to have a BLAST leaving them around town!



Pip, I freakin' knew it. You ARE a blast. I love the idea of finding a note like that. 


Girl, have you posted pics of your tattoos in the Do Yoo Tattoo thread? (If so I missed them). If not get over there girl. We wanna see!!

And this is just me being a total nosy biatch, but if you don't mind my asking...how old are you?


----------



## jc2239

pipsqu3ak said:


> Just some Diorshow (!!!!!) today, which I am L-O-V-I-N-G over stupid clumpy Voluminous, but I have a very important message for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got these in the mail today and I'm going to have a BLAST leaving them around town!



totally made me smile after the long crappy day i had at work that's going to extend into this weekend! 

and i remember seeing your tattooes in the do yoo tattoo thread--love the reject mediocrity tattoos!


----------



## tmc089

Yess I love your ink so much pips!!! I was actually gonna ask for more pics after I saw them in the tattoo thread...but then I didn't lol. And we love you too!! Teehee!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

MissTiss said:


> Pip, I freakin' knew it. You ARE a blast. I love the idea of finding a note like that.
> 
> 
> Girl, have you posted pics of your tattoos in the Do Yoo Tattoo thread? (If so I missed them). If not get over there girl. We wanna see!!
> 
> And this is just me being a total nosy biatch, but if you don't mind my asking...how old are you?



I just taped one to the staircase of my building. I can't wait for someone to find it. 

I did, but it was a black and white picture. You'd think I'd have a decent one in color after having them over a year...

I am 21 years, 1 month, and 5 days old. Back when I had long hair, people seriously thought I was 12 years old. I have tons of stories about looking really young, but I suppose I've answered your question.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

jc2239 said:


> totally made me smile after the long crappy day i had at work that's going to extend into this weekend!
> 
> and i remember seeing your tattooes in the do yoo tattoo thread--love the reject mediocrity tattoos!



I'm so glad! That's all I wanted.  And thanks, I love my tattoos too!


----------



## jenny70

Pips, you're so freakin cute!



pipsqu3ak said:


> Just some Diorshow (!!!!!) today, which I am L-O-V-I-N-G over stupid clumpy Voluminous, but I have a very important message for you all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got these in the mail today and I'm going to have a BLAST leaving them around town!


----------



## tmc089

Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!


Oooh, love it T.  BTW, your teeth are so beautifully white.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!



I LOVE your industrial, makes me miss mine.  And your face!


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!



tmc089 said:


> Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!


----------



## claireZk

Tricia- you look even more gorgeous than usual!  I love the pinks on you!!

Pipsqu3ak- you are so freakin cute! I totally have a girl-crush on you now! :shame: lol


----------



## cristalena56

tricia- gorgeous!!! Pip- so cute!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia.. you look B E A U T I F U L!!!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Looking HOT, T!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG tmc....I'm so proud of my "niece," hee hee.  Smmmmmmmmmokin' hot!

Love, Auntie PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Friday!!!!

MUFE primer in the blue/glowy shade...I needed it today
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and high def powder
Stila contouring kit with the MAC 169 angled brush
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease with the MAC 150 powder/blush brush
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
LORAC Color Me Couture palette....I used the Jade (smokey khaki green, gorgeous) and padded it on the lids and crease with the Smashbox #4 brush
MAC penultimate liquid liner, rapidblack, upper lashline
MUFE Aqua Eyes 0L liner, lower water line
MUFE Smokey lash Mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Super Vixen

I'm rrrrrrrreally loving this LORAC e/s palette...gorgeous neutrals with a little shimmer...texture is great!


----------



## luvbags3

tmc089 said:


> Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!


 
You always look to pretty, love pink on you (hard to pull off and you do it like a pro) what mascara are you using?


----------



## clb1968

Pips, you are too cute, those glasses look great on you too.

TMC, pink looks wonderful on you. I can not carry off a color like that.


Has any one tried the Coastal Scents palletts, I got an email , with this one on sale and I love all the colors so I thought I would try it out.
http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=1568


----------



## pipsqu3ak

WOW that palette sold out quickly!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

pips and tmc!!  You ladies are gorgeous!  I  your make-up!!

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
Maybeline Colossal mascara black
Almay fluid e/l black
MAC Black Tied e/s, used to blend the fluid e/l
UD Smog e/s on lid
UD Copper e/s in crease
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s layered above crease and blended together with the other two


----------



## tmc089

Aw thank you so much everyone!! Luvbags, I'm using MAC Zoomlash...and I'm sort of now officially obsessed with it.


----------



## MissTiss

tmc089 said:


> Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!



Gorgeous! You are rocking those colors and your skin looks flawless. Keira's got nothing on you.   What's your skincare routine?






Thanks Pip. I do remember seeing the black and white photos. You should definitely post some color, from what I can see in the FOTD pics. They are beautiful.


----------



## shakti29

Those colors look great tmc!


----------



## tmc089

Thanks E and Tiss!!

My skin's actually misbehaving lately, I'm PMSing biiig time. But one thing that helps alot is my BC, I'm on Yaz and I can definitely tell it takes some zits away for me. But normally my skin is a little uneven, I love me some foundation. I use Neutrogena Oil Free Acne wash (the grapefruit stuff!!) Once a day, and then Aveeno Skin Clearing moisturizer. I try to do the Neutrogena Wave + Mint Julep mask once a week, but I'm not gonna lie I haven't used either in a LONG time! 

I really don't treat my skin as well as I should. I guess I just have a way with my foundation lol.


----------



## Angel1988

tmc089 said:


> Pink and brown as requested  with a TINY bit of neon...I had tooo!



I love your look, it makes your eyes really pop and you've got such curly lashes. 

My FOTD is:

- La Prairie refining lotion as a toner

- Sisley extrème confort creme (I have literally got a 100 lux samples of this one, since my BF got them for his work)

- Armani Designer shaping cream foundation with SPF 20 in 2

- YSL ombre solo in 10: a gold brown with slight gold shimmer

- Guerlain loose kohl in black on the waterline, although I was just thinking a purple one would go better with this eye shadow

- DiorIconic in black

- Dior lip gloss: the 'maximizing one'


----------



## shakti29

Smashbox primer
L'Oreal True Match Foundation w/MUFE HD Foundation
(to be continued...sorry I hit a button too fast)


----------



## shakti29

UD Deslick Powder
NARS Orgasm Blush

Smashbox Waterproof Eyeliner in Brown
Smashbox ES in Brown with Too Faced in Midnight
Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara

MAC Lipstick in Soft Spot






(not loving this picture, but it's the best I could do today and why am I shiny 32 seconds after applying my makeup???)


----------



## tmc089

Ooooh Elaineee!! Look at you getting all close up  bahaha. And I don't think you look shiny. But if you insist lol. Maybe try some Fix+? It always helps to make my skin look more....skin-like lol.


----------



## claireZk

shakti29 said:


> UD Deslick Powder
> NARS Orgasm Blush
> 
> Smashbox Waterproof Eyeliner in Brown
> Smashbox ES in Brown with Too Faced in Midnight
> Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
> 
> MAC Lipstick in Soft Spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not loving this picture, but it's the best I could do today and why am I shiny 32 seconds after applying my makeup???)


Very pretty!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MUFE Primer in the blue tone
Tarte foundation in 00 porcelain (LOVE the foundation, but the pump mechanism is a little chintzy)
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile
Bare Study paint pot
MAC e/s in Knight Divine on the lids
MAC e/s in Say Yeah on the outer v and blended into the upper edge of the KD.
MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
MAC Plushlash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## ChristyR143

My same old boring look:

Dr. Brandt Pores No More
MAC Studio Finish Concealer NC35
MAC Studio Fix powder NC40
NARS Laguna Bronzer for contour
Chanel Irrielle Blush in Mystery

Chanel Eyeshadow Quad in Variations; mid-toned bronze on entire lid; dark brown on crease and outer corner; lightest color for highlight and in inner corner
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Black on upper lash line
Urban Decay 24/7 in Bourbon in waterline
Lancome Cils Booster XL 
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara

MAC Cremestick lipliner in Deep Soul (so pissed this is discontinued )
MAC Underage Lipglass

MAC Fix + all over (I love this stuff!)


----------



## barbie_slayer

shakti29 said:


> UD Deslick Powder
> NARS Orgasm Blush
> 
> Smashbox Waterproof Eyeliner in Brown
> Smashbox ES in Brown with Too Faced in Midnight
> Max Factor Volume Couture Mascara
> 
> MAC Lipstick in Soft Spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not loving this picture, but it's the best I could do today and why am I shiny 32 seconds after applying my makeup???)


That lipstick looks gorgeous on you!!  Love your eyes


----------



## shoegal27

I did something a bit different today:
Painterly PP
Smashbox Shell e/s on the lid
Loreal Hip duo Gold e/s from tear duct in
MAC Deep truth e/s in crease
MAC Soft brown to blend out
Smashbox Shell e/s on the brow
MAC liquid liner in Boot
Loreal Luminosity mascara in carbon black

looks wicked cool!


----------



## tmc089

That sounds really pretty!! I'd love to see a pic!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

covergirl foundation
msfn
Blossom up/rose hip blush
hipness blush
pearl sunshine beauty powder
solar riche bronzer
vanilla pigment
melon pigment
electric coral pigment
feline eye liner
covergirl lashblast
lollipop loving lipstick
popster tlc


----------



## tmc089

^^ I love that lip!! Very very pretty!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Thanks! What pink shadow did you use in your last FOTD? I need a pink that actually shows up:[


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:

UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Viva La Glam V l/s
Maybeline Colossal mascara
Almay liquid e/l black
MAC Humid e/s blended over the liquid e/l
MAC Club e/s on lid
UD Urb e/s in crease and blended in Club


----------



## shakti29

Thanks tricia, claire and barbie!

Hi old RAOK buddy, pursefanatic! Those colors look great on you!


----------



## tmc089

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Thanks! What pink shadow did you use in your last FOTD? I need a pink that actually shows up:[



I actually used a pink from my 120 eyeshadow palette. First I did a softer shimmery light pink then I put really little amounts of the neon over it until I got what I wanted. It's a great investment. I'm sure that L'oreal HiP pigments offer something really similar though, I love their colors!! Just keep packing it on and it'll show up! Lol


----------



## ChristyR143

I actually broke out of my box today and did something different:

My face is the exact same as always. As for the eyes:

UDPP as base
Parfait Amour e/s all over the lid
Fig 1 e/s  outer half of lid and into the crease
Cork e/s to blend out crease
Carbon e/s in outer v to intensify, and then more Fig 1 over that to soften just a bit
Rose Blanc e/s in inner corner and on browbone for highlight
Fig 1 e/s under lower lashes
Carbon e/s under lower lashes (very thin line)
Lancome Cils booster xl 
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral
max factor volume couture
my new MAC margin blush 
revlon colorstay eyeliner
also used new sustainable e/s box from urban decay


----------



## luvbags3

Norms +
Nars Torrid blush
Mac e/s dreammaker
Mac e/s ricepaper
Loreal Hip Kohl liner in Brown
Covergirl Lashblast in black
Nars lipgloss in Sweet revenge


----------



## claireZk

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Today - quite plain


----------



## jenny70

So natural and pretty!



luvbags3 said:


> Norms +
> Nars Torrid blush
> Mac e/s dreammaker
> Mac e/s ricepaper
> Loreal Hip Kohl liner in Brown
> Covergirl Lashblast in black
> Nars lipgloss in Sweet revenge


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty Barbie!!



barbie_slayer said:


> Today - quite plain


----------



## shakti29

Very nice luvbags and barbie! Very nice and innocent looks for Sunday.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lookin good, BB goddesses!

Pretty simple today - worked out with my trainer and I have a hockey game tonight:

Smashbox primer
MUFE liquid lift foundation and high def powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in black (oops, a little clumpy, time to toss)
Bonne Bell lip smacker!


----------



## cristalena56

luv, gorgeous!! barbie-thats my favorite look!! pink with a gold/bronze color!  

haha this is off topic but i was watching "only you" last night, and faith as a little girl, looked like tricia!(like a younger version!) haha i am such a dork


----------



## luvbags3

WARNING, boyfriend made me do this!!!!

I was about to go to bed and we were laughing that the lipgloss I bought today still was on running on 5 hours since I last applied (Loreal infalliable neverfail lipgloss in 135 posey) and he said I had to post a picture because this is his favorite look (makeup-less) MEN! 

Hate the idea of it but this year for me is all about doing things I would have never thought to do. So here it goes....

Just washed, no nothing except lipgloss


----------



## MissTiss

^^You have great skin! Very pretty!


----------



## jenny70

Still Gorgeous!



luvbags3 said:


> WARNING, boyfriend made me do this!!!!
> 
> I was about to go to bed and we were laughing that the lipgloss I bought today still was on running on 5 hours since I last applied (Loreal infalliable neverfail lipgloss in 135 posey) and he said I had to post a picture because this is his favorite look (makeup-less) MEN!
> 
> Hate the idea of it but this year for me is all about doing things I would have never thought to do. So here it goes....
> 
> Just washed, no nothing except lipgloss


----------



## coach4me

Ah, if only I looked so good without make-up! Luvbags, you're brave!!!!

the bumps from my nasty alpha hydrox 12% souffle rash are finally gone!

today:

smashbox primer
stila TM
Lorael visible lift powder
salley hansen concealor  (I think this combo here is my "skin" holy grail... never has my "face" make-up looked so good for so long!)

mac p/p in bare study
mac e/s in grand entrace from lashes to brow
mac e/s in honey lust on lids to crease
mac e/s in woodwinked on the outer v and blended to the crease
smashbox brown liner
smashbox bionic mascara with estee lauder sumptuous over that. 

mac lipglass in viva glam V

I love these eye colors. Why did it take me so long to buy honey lust? I've worn these same colors all weekend and am just loving them!!!


----------



## tmc089

LB3, you're so gorgeous!! Once I stop PMSing and my skin takes a chill pill maybe I'll post one...


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

You look great without makeup luvbags3!  

DH likes me without makeup as well.  Considering that I've only been using lipgloss while working the evening/nightshift lately.


luvbags3 said:


> WARNING, boyfriend made me do this!!!!
> 
> I was about to go to bed and we were laughing that the lipgloss I bought today still was on running on 5 hours since I last applied (Loreal infalliable neverfail lipgloss in 135 posey) and he said I had to post a picture because this is his favorite look (makeup-less) MEN!
> 
> Hate the idea of it but this year for me is all about doing things I would have never thought to do. So here it goes....
> 
> Just washed, no nothing except lipgloss


----------



## shakti29

luvbags~ You look great without makeup! I will NEVER, I repeat NEVER post a pic of me without makeup tho.


----------



## shakti29

Standard face: (monistat primer, UDPP, L'Oreal True Match with MUFE HD Foundation, UD Deslick Powder, NARS Orgasm Blush (I only have one blush, maybe I should branch out).
Eyes: smashbox Obsidian eyeshadow with Too Faced Sugar Cookie
Lips: MAC Lipliner in Subculture (my only lipliner too) and MAC Lipstick in High Team


----------



## MissTiss

shakti29 said:


> Standard face: (monistat primer, UDPP, L'Oreal True Match with MUFE HD Foundation, UD Deslick Powder, NARS Orgasm Blush (I only have one blush, maybe I should branch out).
> Eyes: smashbox Obsidian eyeshadow with Too Faced Sugar Cookie
> Lips: MAC Lipliner in Subculture (my only lipliner too) and MAC Lipstick in High Team


 

LOVE this look on you.  The lips are gorgie!


----------



## MissTiss

Ok, after talking about my fantastic face lately, I think I jinxed myself. Because like a dumbass, I saw a random blackhead on my cheek and tried to "hand" extract it. BAD MOVE.  It's still there - along with an under skin bruise and a scab on my cheek.  Real cute 

I'm wearing the minimun today because I'm bummed about my face. 

MAC Studio Sculpt NC25
EDM Buttered Tan to set and spot conceal
MAC Fun & Games Blush 
MAC PlushLash
MAC She Loves Candy l/g

That's it.  I look and feel like ISH today.


----------



## tmc089

^^ I know the feeling. I usually sleep over BF's house on the days I work (Mon, Wed, and Fri) and he usually works at noon while I go in at one, so I'm always busting his ass to get up and get to work cause I need to get ready and I don't feel like lugging around my makeup and clothes every other night to his damn house!! I was running SO late today cause his lazy ass lol. I need a car.


----------



## claireZk

Here's one I did just playing around. All I'm wearing is eye m/u, no foundation or anything.  The eyeliner is extremely different than what I usually do, but I think I like it!

Also a huge thumbs up for Fyrinnae's glitterbomb-like shadows and their awesome cs!


----------



## Jahpson

foundation, conclearer, eyebrow kit..the usual

lips- lipliner in half-red by MAC, Lipstick in Shanghai Red by CHANEL, sometimes lipgloss wine shimmer by Almay

cheeks- Rose bronze by CHANEL and pink swoon by MAC

eyes- brown shadow in the crease, light pink of the brow bone, eyeliner in dark brown, mascara by diorshow


----------



## luvbags3

Thank you girls for all the lovely comments, I am regretting it just a little I love my makeup.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

You ladies look lovely! 

Today's Look:

Face: MAC Warm Soul blush
Lips: MAC HK Cute-ster l/s and MAC HK Mimmy l/g
Eyes: MAC Black Tied e/s used as e/l and MAC HK Too Dolly palette, the two pinks *bright pink on lid and light pink/white in crease*


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty Claire!!!



claireZk said:


> Here's one I did just playing around. All I'm wearing is eye m/u, no foundation or anything. The eyeliner is extremely different than what I usually do, but I think I like it!
> 
> Also a huge thumbs up for Fyrinnae's glitterbomb-like shadows and their awesome cs!


----------



## claireZk

Thanks, Jenny 

L-U-V: do you  Sylar too?!


----------



## mangujowa

claireZk said:


> L-U-V: do you  Sylar too?!


sylar is awesome  my bf  looks at me like I'm crazy/I want to get murdered when I say hes hot.... 

you girls look so gorgeous--I wish I could pull off colors like pipsqueak  I'd look like I glued a parrot to my face if I tried.....


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

claireZk said:


> Thanks, Jenny
> 
> L-U-V: do you  Sylar too?!



Claire, your make-up is gorgeous!!

And. . . . *cough cough* yes I  Sylar!!  He's Love Slave #2!  Plus, hey I gotta promote Star Trek somehow!


----------



## tmc089

That's a damn hot pic of Sylar!! BF and I JUST got into the show...we're still ont he first season lol. But I love it so much. So addicting. I wanna watch right nowww!!! Damn you netflix!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^  I actually just got into it to, but I'm watching the 1st and 4th season at the same time.  If I don't understand something, I have a friend who watches it religiously to explain.


----------



## dee-dee

Jahpson said:


> foundation, conclearer, eyebrow kit..the usual
> 
> lips- lipliner in half-red by MAC, Lipstick in Shanghai Red by CHANEL, sometimes lipgloss wine shimmer by Almay
> 
> cheeks- Rose bronze by CHANEL and pink swoon by MAC
> 
> eyes- brown shadow in the crease, light pink of the brow bone, eyeliner in dark brown, mascara by diorshow


 
*Jahp*, why no pic?  Pink and brown is one of my favorite looks for the eyes...I'm curious, you only have it in the crease and browbone, nothing on the actual lids?


----------



## coach4me

dee-dee said:


> *Jahp*, why no pic? Pink and brown is one of my favorite looks for the eyes...I'm curious, you only have it in the crease and browbone, nothing on the actual lids?


 
^^ Jahp, I'd love to see a pic too... I love seeing how everyone wears red lippies!


----------



## coach4me

today I'm wearing my usual face (primer, TM, concealor and powder)

eyes:

pale pink e/s from my chanel quad that I got from the fantastic Socal in the Christmas RAOK, from lash to brows;
MAC wintersky e/s up to the crease;
the maroon shade from the chanel quad on the outer V, blended into the crease; 
MAC liquidlast liner in black;
smashbox bionic mascara with Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara on top:

Lips:
MAC HK lipglass in sweet strawberry


----------



## lovemysavior

shakti29 said:


> Standard face: (monistat primer, UDPP, L'Oreal True Match with MUFE HD Foundation, UD Deslick Powder, NARS Orgasm Blush (I only have one blush, maybe I should branch out).
> Eyes: smashbox Obsidian eyeshadow with Too Faced Sugar Cookie
> Lips: MAC Lipliner in Subculture (my only lipliner too) and MAC Lipstick in High Team


Love your skin Shakti.  Very nice and clear.


----------



## jc2239

today i'm wearing:

~kevyn aucoin foundation on my face (just remembered i have this)
~mixology minerals eyeshadow in by chance (a pretty pretty gray)
~caron loose powder in madame

nothing on my lips just yet, but i'm probably going to apply this kanebo lipstick in a bit since the rest of my face is pretty muted:


----------



## Veelyn

^ Pretty!


----------



## jc2239

^^ thanks vee!  i just haven't had the time, energy or inclination to take any FOTD photos as of late, although i do miss them.  honestly i'm a little sick of all this photography thanks to all the product photos i take ush:.


----------



## ChristyR143

Everyone looks and sounds lovely!

Something a little different for me today:

UDPP
Benefit cream shadow/liner in Stiletto on eyelid, feather up and above crease (these are just like paint pots); lower lashline
Urban Decay e/s in Lounge and MAC Satin Taupe e/s mixed and packed on lid, feathered into crease; lower lashline
MAC Brule e/s on browbone
Laura Mercier cake liner in Black, upper lashline
Revlon Colorstay liner in Black, lower lashline
Lancome Cils Booster XL
Cover Girl Lash Blast waterproof Very Black (first time trying this. The jury is still out...)

Nada on my lips yet.  Face is same as always.


----------



## ellacoach

jc2239 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> 
> ~kevyn aucoin foundation on my face (just remembered i have this)
> ~mixology minerals eyeshadow in by chance (a pretty pretty gray)
> ~caron loose powder in madame
> 
> nothing on my lips just yet, but i'm probably going to apply this kanebo lipstick in a bit since the rest of my face is pretty muted:


 
I love this shade of l/s! Where do you purchase Kanebo, and what is the name of this shade? So pretty!


----------



## shakti29

Standard face: (monistat primer, UDPP, L'Oreal True Match with MUFE HD Foundation, UD Deslick Powder, NARS Orgasm Blush)
Eyes: MAC Mineralize ES in Heat/Element (I only used the gold one) and MAC pigment in Chocolate Brown. Kiss Me Mascara on bottom and Max Factor Volume Couture on top.
Lips: MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## jc2239

ellacoach said:


> I love this shade of l/s! Where do you purchase Kanebo, and what is the name of this shade? So pretty!



*ella* it's currently one of my favorites!  the shade is called LT 18 Hitoeume and it's from their recently release Sensai Colors line.  it's one of their "lasting treatment rouges" and is really great--i reviewed it here if you're interested in reading more about the great ingredients it contains and checking out more photos/swatches:

http://abeautyfulsentiment.blogspot.com/2009/03/kanebo-sensai-lasting-treatment-rouge.html

kanebo sensai is available at bergdorf goodman and barneys, or you can visit www.kanebo.com for more store locations or call their direct number (1-866-271-6815) and they'll ship directly to you.

hope that helps!


----------



## barbie_slayer

jc2239 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> 
> ~kevyn aucoin foundation on my face (just remembered i have this)
> ~mixology minerals eyeshadow in by chance (a pretty pretty gray)
> ~caron loose powder in madame
> 
> nothing on my lips just yet, but i'm probably going to apply this kanebo lipstick in a bit since the rest of my face is pretty muted:


 Very pretty, Jen!  I have yet to see a lipstick/gloss that looks bad on you  I am so jealous of your lips...mine are so small that I can't be as liberal with colors


----------



## barbie_slayer

shakti29 said:


> Standard face: (monistat primer, UDPP, L'Oreal True Match with MUFE HD Foundation, UD Deslick Powder, NARS Orgasm Blush)
> Eyes: MAC Mineralize ES in Heat/Element (I only used the gold one) and MAC pigment in Chocolate Brown. Kiss Me Mascara on bottom and Max Factor Volume Couture on top.
> Lips: MAC Viva Glam V


 Very pretty  Orgasm is seriously awesome on you.  My super orgasm is burried somewhere...I may have to dig it out soon.


----------



## jc2239

barbie_slayer said:


> Very pretty, Jen!  I have yet to see a lipstick/gloss that looks bad on you  I am so jealous of your lips...mine are so small that I can't be as liberal with colors



believe me barbie there are plenty, i just squirrel them away LOL!  they're like my little frankenstein monsters--i just pretend they don't exist .

i swear my lips only look decent in the photographs because i take a million photos and you only see the best one.  this color i do love though!


----------



## Veelyn

barbie_slayer said:


> Very pretty, Jen!  I have yet to see a lipstick/gloss that looks bad on you  I am so jealous of your lips...mine are so small that I can't be as liberal with colors



DITTO!!


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> believe me barbie there are plenty, i just squirrel them away LOL!  they're like my little frankenstein monsters--i just pretend they don't exist .
> 
> i swear my lips only look decent in the photographs because i take a million photos and you only see the best one.  this color i do love though!



Haha, I always take a million pics just to get that one that looks just right!


----------



## SheLovesLV




----------



## SheLovesLV

hmm idk why that pic came out so little. :o(


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty sheloves!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

SheLovesLV said:


>



You can really pull off loud bright colors:] I agree, very pretty!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty lip color!



jc2239 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> 
> ~kevyn aucoin foundation on my face (just remembered i have this)
> ~mixology minerals eyeshadow in by chance (a pretty pretty gray)
> ~caron loose powder in madame
> 
> nothing on my lips just yet, but i'm probably going to apply this kanebo lipstick in a bit since the rest of my face is pretty muted:


----------



## jenny70

This is gorgeous!



SheLovesLV said:


>


----------



## Veelyn

SheLovesLV said:


>



This is gorgeous! So pretty.


----------



## jenny70

I really like your eye makeup in this picture!



shakti29 said:


> Standard face: (monistat primer, UDPP, L'Oreal True Match with MUFE HD Foundation, UD Deslick Powder, NARS Orgasm Blush)
> Eyes: MAC Mineralize ES in Heat/Element (I only used the gold one) and MAC pigment in Chocolate Brown. Kiss Me Mascara on bottom and Max Factor Volume Couture on top.
> Lips: MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> DITTO!!





jenny70 said:


> Very pretty lip color!



thanks ladies! 



SheLovesLV said:


>




this is hot!  i haven't had the chance to do anything colorful in _forever_


----------



## shakti29

Thanks for the compliments barbie and jenny!


----------



## barbie_slayer

SheLovesLV said:


>


 GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## tmc089

Yeahhhh Hollyyyyy!!! Woooo for colors and MUCHO talent!!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

shelovesLV!  Gorgeous!  You pull of those bright colors nicely. 

Nothing today!


----------



## SheLovesLV

thanks guys! idk why the pic was so small...the full size looks better. lol. 

hahah tricia told u id re-do it for ya. lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all!

Smashbox primer (white version)
MUFE High Def foundation and high def powder
NARS bronzer in laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot, Bare Study
Stila e/s:  Cloud on lids and Cassis (plum) on the outer v and crease
a little MAC e/s in Apres Ski to blend the two shades together a little more with the fab 226 brush
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in 1L, lower waterlines
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in navy

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
Chanel glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## lovemysavior

Nothing on my face today except mascara.  I'm still trying to let my skin heal after I broke out in zits from trying out Dior's Nude foundation.


----------



## ChristyR143

^Uh oh!! I hope it goes away soon.

Ugh, well nothing for me today either. I tried Cover Girl Lash Blast yesterday and it flaked really bad into my eye and somehow it ended up scratching my eye!!  Sooo....I'm going barefaced today.

Needless to say, I won't be using THAT mascara again!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ChristyR143 said:


> ^Uh oh!! I hope it goes away soon.
> 
> Ugh, well nothing for me today either. I tried Cover Girl Lash Blast yesterday and it flaked really bad into my eye and somehow it ended up scratching my eye!!  Sooo....I'm going barefaced today.
> 
> Needless to say, I won't be using THAT mascara again!


 
Oh no, Christy!  Hope your eye is OK today.  Lash Blast is a polarizing mascara it seems...people either really love it or really hate it.  At least it's cheap, LOL...not too much cashola down the drain if it doesn't work.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh my goodness. Can I say how simultaneously thrilled and saddened I am by discovering Ruby Darling by MAC lipstick through a swap on MUA? Holy moley. Some of that paired with Diorshow...  WHY does Ruby Darling have to be discontinued??


----------



## claireZk

^ I don't believe you... I need pics!  

lol jk!  I do wanna see pics though!


----------



## claireZk

MAC Maroon pigment
Pure Luxe e/s in Ultimate Rockstar
Stila Chinois e/s
MAC e/l in Bordeauxline
Diorshow

I also used the new Carmindy foundation, which I think I love. It doesn't really make me orange-- that's just the terrible bathroom lighting


----------



## Veelyn

^ Clairebear, you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## lovemysavior

claireZk said:


> MAC Maroon pigment
> Pure Luxe e/s in Ultimate Rockstar
> Stila Chinois e/s
> MAC e/l in Bordeauxline
> Diorshow
> 
> I also used the new Carmindy foundation, which I think I love. It doesn't really make me orange-- that's just the terrible bathroom lighting


Claire you speak with your eyes.  Very nice look.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Claire!!!! You're eyes are gorgeous!  Love them! 

Today was a light day:
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s


----------



## mangujowa

claireZk said:


> MAC Maroon pigment
> Pure Luxe e/s in Ultimate Rockstar
> Stila Chinois e/s
> MAC e/l in Bordeauxline
> Diorshow
> 
> I also used the new Carmindy foundation, which I think I love. It doesn't really make me orange-- that's just the terrible bathroom lighting


omg.... your eyes are so gorgeous. I want to steal them


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today! I've been feeling smokey lately..












Lately my cameras acting up..whenever I take a full face pic the exposure isn't even on my face...and one eye ends up sharper and darker than the other, here's an example from this morning:






It pisses me off so much!!

I didn't fill in my brows today because I'm HOPING that BF and I can make it to the counter so I can buy some MAC eyebrow stuff. He's working on his stupid car (that I think he likes better than me sometimes!!) but we should still be able to make it on time. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## jenny70

Very Pretty!!!



tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! I've been feeling smokey lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately my cameras acting up..whenever I take a full face pic the exposure isn't even on my face...and one eye ends up sharper and darker than the other, here's an example from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off so much!!
> 
> I didn't fill in my brows today because I'm HOPING that BF and I can make it to the counter so I can buy some MAC eyebrow stuff. He's working on his stupid car (that I think he likes better than me sometimes!!) but we should still be able to make it on time. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## claireZk

Thank you Vee, LMS, L-U-V and Mangujawa!!  xoxo!


----------



## claireZk

Tricia- you don't even need anything on your brows!  I'm so jealous (my brows SUCK lol)!  What colors did you use?


----------



## cristalena56

boring today..

EDM in Fair
EDM Blush in Sprung
Too Faced Pink Leopard
Sephora Liquid eye line
Lancome Fatale Mascara
Mac Nice Kitty Lip gloss


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! I've been feeling smokey lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately my cameras acting up..whenever I take a full face pic the exposure isn't even on my face...and one eye ends up sharper and darker than the other, here's an example from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off so much!!
> 
> I didn't fill in my brows today because I'm HOPING that BF and I can make it to the counter so I can buy some MAC eyebrow stuff. He's working on his stupid car (that I think he likes better than me sometimes!!) but we should still be able to make it on time. I'm crossing my fingers!


Wow T.  Your eyes look amazing.  You didnt even need to fill your brows.  This pic reminds me of Cindy Crawfords eyes.  Just a note regarding your camera.  Check your lens to see if you dont have a fingerprint on it.  Mine was doing that too and it turned out to be just that.


----------



## ChristyR143

OMG, yes!! Her eyes DO look so much like Cindy Crawford's!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC love connection e/s duo 
urban decay midnight cowboy rides again (the one on the bottom left)




EDM winged butter
MAC margin blush
physician's formula bronzer
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner~zero
dior iconic mascara
mac sweet tooth tendertone


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! I've been feeling smokey lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately my cameras acting up..whenever I take a full face pic the exposure isn't even on my face...and one eye ends up sharper and darker than the other, here's an example from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off so much!!
> 
> I didn't fill in my brows today because I'm HOPING that BF and I can make it to the counter so I can buy some MAC eyebrow stuff. He's working on his stupid car (that I think he likes better than me sometimes!!) but we should still be able to make it on time. I'm crossing my fingers!



Those colors are really pretty! You dont need to fill in your brows, they look perfect like that!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oooh, today's been exciting.

I made my own tinted moisturizer with EDM buttered tan and Olay moisturizer. This will definitely take some practice.
lined upper waterline with CG Perfect Point Plus black eyeliner
Diorshow mascara
Started the day off with Ruby Darling...






Then I went to MAC to turn in my B2M empties and got On Hold lipstick. The MA said it was close to my natural lip color? I don't see it, but whatever. Free lipstick.  And aren't cremesheen lipsticks not supposed to dry your lips out?


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^ Cute!

tmc - your eyes are so gorgeous!  Love the colors.  Your eyebrows look fine too!  What mascara did you use, because it looks really thick and long?


----------



## frostedcouture

you are so pretty!  cremesheen isn't really that creamy from what i have read. mac lipsticks are just drying in my opinion. you may have to wear with a lip balm underneath 

i have done tinted moisturizer with my EDM too but it didn't turn out as great as liquid with moisturizier.  =/ i have yet to master it


----------



## Pursegrrl

I worked at home today (rare for me), so I played around with purples...

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Beautiful Iris, lids
MAC e/s in Satellite Dreams, outer lids
MAC e/s in Graphology, outer v and crease
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in Black PUrple, 6L, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Smashbox primer
MAC studio sculpt foundation, NW 15 (some days this foundation is great and others it makes me look cake-y and dry, hmmm)
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC lipglass in Snowgirl


----------



## lambiepie

^ Sounds very pretty PG!

Pip, you look like a doll!!

T, ummm... gorgeous as usual! Even with one blurry eye! lol

I haven't done anything special lately...I guess I feel like I need to in order to post a pic. hahaha. Maybe tomorrow I will do something special!


----------



## luvbags3

Love it tmc, what did you use??? Please???




tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! I've been feeling smokey lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately my cameras acting up..whenever I take a full face pic the exposure isn't even on my face...and one eye ends up sharper and darker than the other, here's an example from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off so much!!
> 
> I didn't fill in my brows today because I'm HOPING that BF and I can make it to the counter so I can buy some MAC eyebrow stuff. He's working on his stupid car (that I think he likes better than me sometimes!!) but we should still be able to make it on time. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Veelyn

Pip- You're adorable. I just want to pinch your cheeks, LOL!!!


----------



## tmc089

Ahh thanks everyone!! And I just don't like the little sparse spots in my brows lol....I just think they look better filled in.

I can't think of what I used off the top of my head, but when I get back to my dorm I'll def take pictures of what I used!! I used a palette from Bonnebell I think, and another one from Revlon. I used Diorshow Iconic mascara.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty, love the lip color!



pipsqu3ak said:


> Oooh, today's been exciting.
> 
> I made my own tinted moisturizer with EDM buttered tan and Olay moisturizer. This will definitely take some practice.
> lined upper waterline with CG Perfect Point Plus black eyeliner
> Diorshow mascara
> Started the day off with Ruby Darling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to MAC to turn in my B2M empties and got On Hold lipstick. The MA said it was close to my natural lip color? I don't see it, but whatever. Free lipstick.  And aren't cremesheen lipsticks not supposed to dry your lips out?


----------



## jenny70

This sounds so pretty!  I love purples!



Pursegrrl said:


> I worked at home today (rare for me), so I played around with purples...
> 
> MAC paint pot in Bare Study
> MAC e/s in Beautiful Iris, lids
> MAC e/s in Satellite Dreams, outer lids
> MAC e/s in Graphology, outer v and crease
> MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in Black PUrple, 6L, upper lashline
> MUFE smokey lash mascara
> 
> Smashbox primer
> MAC studio sculpt foundation, NW 15 (some days this foundation is great and others it makes me look cake-y and dry, hmmm)
> NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
> MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful
> 
> MAC lipglass in Snowgirl


----------



## shakti29

Regular face with NARS orgasm blush.
Lipstick: L'Oreal in Mica
Eyes: Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette


----------



## Veelyn

^ E, you're so pretty! That blush goes great with your skin tone.


----------



## shakti29

Thanks Vee!


----------



## tmc089

I love that lipcolor E!


----------



## Veelyn

shakti29 said:


> Thanks Vee!


YW


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Finally got around to playing around with my Hello Kitty stuff...this is from the other day and I did pretty much the same look today but with Sweet Strawberry l/g...






Face:
MAC Prep +Prime
UDPP
MAC Studio Fix powder foundation
Clinique Smoldering Plum blush

Eyes:
MAC Hello Kitty Too Dolly palette (used the black as a "liner")
Maybelline The Colossal mascara

Lips:
MAC Pink Edge lipglass pencil
MAC Hello Kitty l/g in Nice Kitty


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

everyone looks gorgeous!
spoiled rotten- love the pinky look!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!!



shakti29 said:


> Regular face with NARS orgasm blush.
> Lipstick: L'Oreal in Mica
> Eyes: Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette


----------



## jenny70

Love the pinks on you!



SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Finally got around to playing around with my Hello Kitty stuff...this is from the other day and I did pretty much the same look today but with Sweet Strawberry l/g...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face:
> MAC Prep +Prime
> UDPP
> MAC Studio Fix powder foundation
> Clinique Smoldering Plum blush
> 
> Eyes:
> MAC Hello Kitty Too Dolly palette (used the black as a "liner")
> Maybelline The Colossal mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Pink Edge lipglass pencil
> MAC Hello Kitty l/g in Nice Kitty


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Everyone looks so lovely! SO lovely!

Today is much the same as yesterday, except my shirt makes my lips pop. I'm too lazy to take a picture, so you'll just have to take my word for it. 

same diy tinted moisturizer, powder to set
EDM Nick Nack blush
Diorshow mascara, tightline upper lashes, yadda yadda yadda
MAC On Hold lipstick
and CG's For Audrey on my nails! So fun!


----------



## tmc089

Loving it Spoiled!! Pinks look so good on you. 

As requestedddd, here's the stuff I used yesterday for that smokey eye.





Bonnebell Eye Style Shadow Box in Cafe Classics, I used the deep brown color 2nd from the top on the inner 3rd of my lid and feathered it out to the rest of my lid. I also used that very bottom pink color as a highlight.





Revlon Colorstay Eyeshadow in Sultry Smoke: I used the dark grey 2nd from the bottom in my crease and outer V, and also lining the outer 3rd of my bottom lid.


----------



## luvbags3

Love your hair, you look so happy!!



shakti29 said:


> Regular face with NARS orgasm blush.
> Lipstick: L'Oreal in Mica
> Eyes: Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette


----------



## luvbags3

Pastels look FAB on you, such a lovely spring look.



SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Finally got around to playing around with my Hello Kitty stuff...this is from the other day and I did pretty much the same look today but with Sweet Strawberry l/g...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face:
> MAC Prep +Prime
> UDPP
> MAC Studio Fix powder foundation
> Clinique Smoldering Plum blush
> 
> Eyes:
> MAC Hello Kitty Too Dolly palette (used the black as a "liner")
> Maybelline The Colossal mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Pink Edge lipglass pencil
> MAC Hello Kitty l/g in Nice Kitty


----------



## luvbags3

Today I'm posting my pic because I got my RAOK gift last night (thank you simplycaren) so I played with my new goodies.




here is what I used


----------



## mangujowa

I haven't done one in a while... mostly the same stuff but I'm doing my lips differently-- I  YSL's touche brilliance in the gold color (#2) with just a little bit of smashbox's new lipgloss (the one in the tube) in luminary on top and a failed attempt at curling my hair with my flat iron.... (never curled my hair before, wanted to see what it looked like, made note to self to purchase curling iron before attempting again.)


----------



## tmc089

Beautiful LB3 and Mangu!! Such sexpots we have in the BB...


----------



## shakti29

Thanks for the compliments tricia, jenny and luvbags!

spoiledrotten ~ you look awesome!

luvbags ~ those colors look so great on you! I especially love the lips!

mangu ~ gorgeous as usual!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Ladies!!!   You all sound and look so amazingly gorgeous!!  

Today's Look:
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
UD Midnight Cowboy e/s


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Thanks guys....everyone else looks great too!


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!!



mangujowa said:


> I haven't done one in a while... mostly the same stuff but I'm doing my lips differently-- I  YSL's touche brilliance in the gold color (#2) with just a little bit of smashbox's new lipgloss (the one in the tube) in luminary on top and a failed attempt at curling my hair with my flat iron.... (never curled my hair before, wanted to see what it looked like, made note to self to purchase curling iron before attempting again.)


----------



## pipsqu3ak

luvbags3 said:


> Today I'm posting my pic because I got my RAOK gift last night (thank you simplycaren) so I played with my new goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I used


 
Is that a mineralized blush I spy?  Which one?


----------



## tmc089

I got the Nice Kitty lipglass in the mail today!!! It's SUCH a pretty color, thank you so much Jen!! It's almost 10pm here, but definitely using this tomorrow in my FOTD!! I'm helping my mom move into her new condo so it'll be a perfect clean look. Can't wait!!!


----------



## luvbags3

pipsqu3ak said:


> Is that a mineralized blush I spy?  Which one?


 

Yes it is, My Favorite of them all Moon River. What a great spy Pips


----------



## pipsqu3ak

luvbags3 said:


> Yes it is, My Favorite of them all Moon River. What a great spy Pips



Ooooh! I'm definitely thinking about hoarding my change in the couch cushions for a Moon River. It looks so pretty.


----------



## claireZk

Wow everyone looks absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## cristalena56

tmc089 said:


> Loving it Spoiled!! Pinks look so good on you.
> 
> As requestedddd, here's the stuff I used yesterday for that smokey eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnebell Eye Style Shadow Box in Cafe Classics, I used the deep brown color 2nd from the top on the inner 3rd of my lid and feathered it out to the rest of my lid. I also used that very bottom pink color as a highlight.


 
this one and the one with purple and light pink, etc... are 2 of my favorite eye palettes. love them!!  I cant find the other one though  just the one you used lol


----------



## nwhite

So many pretty FOTDs!   Everyone's skin is flawless!


----------



## lambiepie

Gosh, everyone looks amazing!!! Great job ladies!!

Pics to come.....


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today!!







I used the HK Nice Kitty Lipglass, it's so pretty!! Such a fun pink, thanks again Jen!! Iridescent white all over, from lid to highlight, then a deepish brown in the crease. I also used some of the concealer samples I got from Jen, it's Vincent Logo creme concealer in light, I really like it!! Goes on smooth and blends in beautifully.

ETA: Sorry for the ginormous pic lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG, you BB goddesses are smokin' hot!! Love these pics!

Me...totally barefaced today except for some moisturizer with sunscreen and a little Smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder days to just have a very natural but clean look.  I had a HOA meeting + it was time to buckle down and finish taxes, grocery store, nothing glamorous today, LOL.

BTW, I DO like the Smashbox loose powder - it minimizes my ruddy cheeks but goes on super easy and doesn't 'grab' onto my moisturizer...


----------



## jenny70

T, *LOVE* the lip color on you, so pretty!



tmc089 said:


> Here's me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the HK Nice Kitty Lipglass, it's so pretty!! Such a fun pink, thanks again Jen!! Iridescent white all over, from lid to highlight, then a deepish brown in the crease. I also used some of the concealer samples I got from Jen, it's Vincent Logo creme concealer in light, I really like it!! Goes on smooth and blends in beautifully.
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the ginormous pic lol.


----------



## tmc089

Thank you jenny!! I love it toooo


----------



## mangujowa

tricia-- HOW do you get your eyebrows so well groomed and tamed? haha you're so lucky and very pretty


----------



## tmc089

I pluck them like...all the time lol. And I use a comb to comb them upwards then trim the super long hairs!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> I pluck them like...all the time lol. And I use a comb to comb them upwards then trim the super long hairs!


 
LOL! I do this too. Every time I get out of the shower, I pluck any wayward hairs. It's become part of my routine.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

LOVE this Tricia!!!!


tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! I've been feeling smokey lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately my cameras acting up..whenever I take a full face pic the exposure isn't even on my face...and one eye ends up sharper and darker than the other, here's an example from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off so much!!
> 
> I didn't fill in my brows today because I'm HOPING that BF and I can make it to the counter so I can buy some MAC eyebrow stuff. He's working on his stupid car (that I think he likes better than me sometimes!!) but we should still be able to make it on time. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

E - you look beautiful!!!


shakti29 said:


> Regular face with NARS orgasm blush.
> Lipstick: L'Oreal in Mica
> Eyes: Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette


----------



## Simone-xoxo

VERRRRRY pretty!!!!!   LOVE your pink scarf too!


SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Finally got around to playing around with my Hello Kitty stuff...this is from the other day and I did pretty much the same look today but with Sweet Strawberry l/g...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face:
> MAC Prep +Prime
> UDPP
> MAC Studio Fix powder foundation
> Clinique Smoldering Plum blush
> 
> Eyes:
> MAC Hello Kitty Too Dolly palette (used the black as a "liner")
> Maybelline The Colossal mascara
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Pink Edge lipglass pencil
> MAC Hello Kitty l/g in Nice Kitty


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc - loving the new HK lipglass!  So cute and looks good on you!

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD eyebrow wax
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC Viva La Glam V l/s
MAC Mont Black e/s used as e/l
Maybeline XXL mascara (I like it, but not as much as my Colossal)
MAC Honey Lust e/s on lid


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the HK Nice Kitty Lipglass, it's so pretty!! Such a fun pink, thanks again Jen!! Iridescent white all over, from lid to highlight, then a deepish brown in the crease. I also used some of the concealer samples I got from Jen, it's Vincent Logo creme concealer in light, I really like it!! Goes on smooth and blends in beautifully.
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the ginormous pic lol.



kinda OT, but WOW your teeth are SO white!!!! i'm jealous! i have a degenerative tooth enamel disease, so my teeth are HORRID and i need veneers. when i go in to get them done, i'm gonna request teeth exactly like yours! :okay:


----------



## shakti29

Thanks simone!

Tricia, love the lipglass on you!


----------



## shakti29

Regular face.
MAC blush in Buff (just bought it!)
Eyes: UDPP in Sin, MAC Pigments in Cocomotion and Chocolate Brown
Mascara: Lash Exact in Black
Lips: Smashbox Lipgloss in Illume


----------



## tmc089

Thank you everyone!!

Michelle- ugh it took me FOREVER to get my teeth where they are right now. I had braces for like 7 years total (including the ever so attractive headgear...so sexy.) So I'm very proud of my teeth now lol. I brush 2-3 times a day and floss everyday


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

shakti29 said:


> Regular face.
> MAC blush in Buff (just bought it!)
> Eyes: UDPP in Sin, MAC Pigments in Cocomotion and Chocolate Brown
> Mascara: Lash Exact in Black
> Lips: Smashbox Lipgloss in Illume



Cute!  I love your eye make-up!  It's a nice brown, almost a bronze color.


----------



## shakti29

^^Thanks! I haven't used Sin and both MAC pigments together before...I think I like the results!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pretty simple today - had a butt kicking session with my trainer at the gym and now have to go into the office for a couple hours:

MUFE primer in the light blue shade
MUFE foundation and high def powder
NARS bronzer in Lagune for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile
Maybelline The Colossal volum mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC 3D lipglass in Backlit


----------



## cristalena56

Maybelline Wonderfinish(my skin broke out because i fell asleep in my everyday minerals twice.. :shame: and this doesnt aggravate them )
Bonne Belle Bronzer
Too Faced Pink Leopard( i hit pan in this.. :shame: i'm going to need some more soon. I need to get the travel one from ulta )
UD Grind, Shot Gun, Smog e/s
Lancome Fatale Mascara
BBW Melon Sorbet Lip gloss


----------



## nwhite

TMC ~ Beautiful lips and smile!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> Michelle- ugh it took me FOREVER to get my teeth where they are right now. I had braces for like 7 years total (including the ever so attractive headgear...so sexy.) So I'm very proud of my teeth now lol. I brush 2-3 times a day and floss everyday



7 years??!?  Now I feel guilty for not wearing my retainers after my 2 year stint with braces. Every time I go see my dentist, he says, "You should really go get your retainers adjusted, there's been a lot of movement."  It's either wearing retainers 24/7 or having friends and being happy with myself.


----------



## tmc089

Lol I still had a retainer for another year after that!! My dentist knows not to mention braces, I might punch him.


----------



## dee-dee

You ladies all look so hot!

Here's me today....

Nothing on my face
Eyes - Mac ricepaper, Mac mulch, Bobbi Brown gel liner in chocolate shimmer ink
Lips - Estee Lauder Sugar Honey lipstick, Mac sugarrimmed dazzleglass on top.


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous Dee! Ricepaper looks awesome on you!


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty dee-dee!


----------



## dee-dee

^^Thanks y'all.  Ricepaper is my absolute favorite of all time.  I wear it with everything, no kidding.


----------



## ChristyR143

Very pretty Dee-Dee!


----------



## tmc089

I ordered my first GHD the other day from Sephora  I literally cannot wait and I've told every single person who will listen about it!! I'm about to post some Hair of the day lol!!


----------



## lambiepie

Do it T!!!!! HOTD!!!!   lol.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I WAS looking forward to giving contouring a go with my NYX blush that came in the mail today, but whaddya know, it's crushed and virtually unusable. And naturally, Cherry Culture is out of stock of that color right now. 

So in absence of that, I did the usual.
EDM buttered tan mixed into moisturizer.
EDM best friends blush.
Homemade Fix + spray... is anyone else with oily skin not really loving this stuff?
Diorshow.
MAC On Hold l/s
and MAC Cultured l/g.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Nothing today.  

Dee, really cute!


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC Fafi sugar trance lipglass 
Max Factor volume couture 
EDM medium beige neutral
Monistat primer
EDM STF in sunlight/rice
MAC dollymix blush
MAC femme fi 
L'oreal hip foxy duo
NYC brown eyeliner


----------



## Pursegrrl

Smashbox oil free primer (white shade)
MUFE High Def Foundation & powder with the kabuki brush
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## dee-dee

L-U-V-Purses said:


> Nothing today.
> 
> Dee, really cute!


 
Thanx!  you too *Christy*

*Kiera*, you should def do a HOTD, lol.


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> Smashbox oil free primer (white shade)
> MUFE High Def Foundation & powder with the kabuki brush
> Stila contouring kit
> MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle
> 
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper lashline
> Diorshow Iconic mascara
> 
> MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
> Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle


 
How come we don't get pics anymore?? No pressure, lol


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking great!


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today! Happy St. Patrick's day!!







The color isn't THAT bright in real life, I used the green from MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal to soften it up a little.


----------



## luvbags3

Happy St.Patricks!!! TMC you look great like always



tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! Happy St. Patrick's day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color isn't THAT bright in real life, I used the green from MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal to soften it up a little.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Yay! I was just about to post how I can't wait to see everyone's green looks for today!

As for me, it's the usual, minus the fix + spray, plus L'Oreal color of hope lipstick over On Hold, and also some pearl beige "concealer" (can't imagine why they would call what is very clearly a highlighter a concealer...) as a highlighter on my cheeks. The green comes later tonight.  Also, forgive the random droopy eye... sometimes my eyes do that. Ugh.


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## tmc089

Oooooh pretty pips and lb!!


----------



## jenny70

I love it!!!



tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! Happy St. Patrick's day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color isn't THAT bright in real life, I used the green from MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal to soften it up a little.


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> Here's me today! Happy St. Patrick's day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color isn't THAT bright in real life, I used the green from MAC Brightside/Gallery Gal to soften it up a little.



happy saint patrick's day!


----------



## kabaker

All I put on today was black liner...I am so lazy.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Holy mother! I didn't know there was a thread on this. I'm going to post some FOTD's I posted on another site. I'll start with a green one I did since it's St. Patty's day. I actually submitted this one for a pursebuzz contest and won =P

*disclaimer*..lips and brows were so blah, but I wanted to share the eyeshadows. =P















​ 

Eyes (In order applied, and MAC products unless stated otherwise)

Prep and Prime.
Gilt Edge Richmetal Highlighter all over eyes
Humid on the outer 1/3 of lid
Old Gold Pigment middle of eye and slightly ...blended slightly over Humid,
Swimming lightly tapped over old gold. 
Vanilla Pigment beginning on tearduct area, and bordering over old gold/swimming (Kind of like an "r")
Went over everything with my 224 brush.
Forest Green Pigment outer V
Carbon tapped on the outer crease with my 239 brush.
Black Track Fluid Line (top, and bottom outer half)
Forever Green Powerpoint eyeliner over black track
Nylon to highlight, blending downwards
Tapped on Reflects Gold to finish off the look
Max Factor Volume Couture

Face (didn't feel like putting a lot):
Shisedo Concealor
Skin Finish Powder in Medium
Light Flush MSF

Brows:
Lingering to line
Cork to fill using my 219 brush

Lips (do not use this combo, turned out ugly with the colors, but incase you like it for another look, then...
Pink Plaid
Underage Lip Gloss


----------



## dpgyrl026

Another 2...

Face for both: Bare Minerals Foundation in light mineral veil, (Medium for contour), Clear Radiance all over face color.  Unless otherwise stated, MAC was used.

Green smokey​










​
Green Look:

Eyes:

Paint Pot in Bare Study
Stila Kitten for highlight
E/S-Humid, Club, Gorgeous Gold & Carbon
Fluidline in Blacktrack
CG Lash Exact

Brows:
Lingering Eye brow pencil thingy (MAC) (blended it with the 219 brush)

Lips:
3N Lipstick
1N Lipgloss
Katie B Lip Liner in neutral​







​

Gray Shimmery Look

Eyes:

Elegant Lashes (used half only)
Plush Lash Mascara

Paint Pot-Bare Study
Nylon
Pink Venus
Print
Fluidline in Blacktrack
Stila Smudgepot in Cobalt for lining bottom (mixed with blacktrack)

Brows:
Ugh...don't mind them, I think I threw on brown NYC brow set from earlier in the day and never re did them properly. 

Lips:
1N Lip Gloss


Lighty gray, sultry smokey​


----------



## dpgyrl026

A cranberry one. Btw..pls stop me if I'm posting way too much. 












​ 
*Cranberry FOTD*

Face: 

Bare Escentuals in light
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish
BE Mineral Veil
BE Foundation in Medium Tan to contour
Plum Foolery blush on apples

Lips:
Romanced LS
Hallucination Juicy Tubes (one of my favorites!)

Brows:
Lingering to line and define

Eyes:
MAC Primer
Pink Mauved all over lid and socket
Cranberry on outer half of eye
Mulch on lid
Carbon on crease and outer lid
Vanilla to highlight bone and inner corners
Blacktrack fluidline top and bottom
Liquid Eyeliner again on bottom to define more
Prestige waterproof eyeliner on waterline
2000 Calorie Mascara (3 coats)


----------



## dpgyrl026

This is right after I got my hair cut and braces off.



​ 




​ 


​ 





​ 
In order applied:

Face:

Avalon Vitamin C moisturizer with spf
Sheseido Stick concealor for under eyes, around the nose, and mouth in light
Mineralize Satin Finish NC 30
Lorac Wet/Dry pressed powder/foundation buffed on (in 2.5)
Smashbox Bronze Lights in suntan matte on forehead, temples, cheeks, nose bridge, and chin
NYC loose powder in translucent
Blush baby for contour of cheeks
Dame buffed on the apples of the cheek

Eyes:

Bare Study Paint Pot all over (my udpp was lost when purse got stolen)
Flash Color in White by Make Up Forever (to white out), applied heavily on lid and blended out to brow bone
Vanilla pigment all over
Delft paint pot all over lid, applied with a heavy hand
Blue calm blended over the paint pot
Amber Lights applied with 219 above the crease line and on edge like a 7
Blended with 224 slightly overlapping blue calm
Applied a black matte shadow by Katie B on outer V with 219, then slightly blended with 222
Crème Royal blended on to highlight
Blacktrack fluidline with 266
Prestige automatic liner to tightline/fill gaps between lashes
1 coat of max factor lash perfection mascara
Ardell lashes 124

Brows:
Lingering to line just the bottom outline
Browning brow shader (love!!!)

Lips:

Neutralized with foundation
Plush glass in nice buzz


----------



## dpgyrl026

Finally, my favorite look of all. This was done for a Beehives and Skinny Ties themed event, so this is a MOD inspired look. Hehe, my techniques have changed a bit over time... 


Finished look:




 


 
In progress:​ 


 


 

Eyes:

UDPP
Ricepaper (highlight)
Honey lust (on crease)
Print blended all over lid and slightly into brow
Black Matte (Katie B Cosmetics) applied on lid with 239 and blended with 224
Automatic Black Liner (Prestige) to tightline eyes, and waterline
Blacktrack fluidline applied with 266, creating a wing at the end, and also applied on bottom and later smudged
Lancome Mascara (cant remember the name, but it was given out at the class action lawsuit giveaway)
Ardell lash #122

Face:

Monistat Chafing gel as primer
Loreal concealor under eyes and over freckles
Contour powder to contour cheeks
Suntan Matte Bronzer (Smashbox) over forehead, cheeks, nose, and chin
Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium buffed over cheeks to tone down the cheek color
Dame blush over cheeks using 134 brush
Mineral Veil (Bare Escentuals) dusted all over

Brows:

Eyeshadow duo (discontinued)
The dark brown color in the Loreal brown quad
Used 219 brush to outline, and the Bare Escentuals eyeliner/smudge brush to fill

Lips:

Myth (rimmed the lips with it, and blended in)


----------



## shakti29

Awesome looks dpgyrl026 ! I love the last one best too! But they are all beautiful!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Love them all, especially the last one!


----------



## tmc089

DP, your gorg and so talented!! I'm def looking forward to your future looks!!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Aww...thanks gals!  I'll definitely most more as long as you don't get sick of me.  If I have time, I'll scan professional pictures of a wedding I did for a friend of mine.  It's been I think 2 years between the first picture and most recent one, so I'm much less shy about doing makeup for my friends now.  =P


----------



## shakti29

Finally got ALL my MAC "Redhead" Collection:
Eyes: Flip, 100 Strokes, French Cuff ES and Teddy Eye Kohl.
Blush: Buff
Lips: Blow Dry


----------



## tmc089

dpgyrl026 said:


> Aww...thanks gals!  I'll definitely most more as long as you don't get sick of me.  If I have time, I'll scan professional pictures of a wedding I did for a friend of mine.  It's been I think 2 years between the first picture and most recent one, so I'm much less shy about doing makeup for my friends now.  =P



Please DO!!! I might be doing a wedding this summer, a smaller low key one, but wedding nonetheless!! I'd love love LOVE to see what you did!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

dpgyrl026 - Your make-up is gorgeous!  And you can never post too many FOTD! 

shakti - Loving the redhead collection!  It looks really good on you!

Nothing today. . . . Again!


----------



## ambicion6

Everyone is *IRISH *on St. Patty's Day!!!!
Here is my FOTD.

I had class tonight so it's not as dramatic as I would have liked. 

FACE 
 Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation - No. 35 - Vanilla
 MAC MSF Natural in Medium Plus
 MUFE Camouflage Cream Palette Number 3

Eyes: 
UDPP Primer in original near the brow bone and Sin on the eyelid
MAC Humid E/S as eyeliner
MAC Ricepaper E/S as highlighter
MAC pigments in Chartreuse and Kelly Green
Cover Girl Mascara

Brows: 
Espresso (very lightly)

Cheeks:  
a very light dusting of an estee lauder cream blush. cant remember the name.

Lips: 
just Burts Bees chapstick.


----------



## Pursegrrl

early meeting...keeping it simple but polished:

Intuit primer
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain
MUFE high def powder to set foundation on the eyelids (typical step for me)
MAC blush in Emote for contour (OMG loves!!)
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC liner in Smolder, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in Navy

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Dazzleglass in Date Night


----------



## EmeraldStar

DP, your eyes look awesome! I love how you blended the shades of pink!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

ambicion6 said:


> Everyone is *IRISH *on St. Patty's Day!!!!
> Here is my FOTD.
> 
> I had class tonight so it's not as dramatic as I would have liked.
> 
> FACE
> Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation - No. 35 - Vanilla
> MAC MSF Natural in Medium Plus
> MUFE Camouflage Cream Palette Number 3
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP Primer in original near the brow bone and Sin on the eyelid
> MAC Humid E/S as eyeliner
> MAC Ricepaper E/S as highlighter
> MAC pigments in Chartreuse and Kelly Green
> Cover Girl Mascara
> 
> Brows:
> Espresso (very lightly)
> 
> Cheeks:
> a very light dusting of an estee lauder cream blush. cant remember the name.
> 
> Lips:
> just Burts Bees chapstick.



Loving it!  You've inspired me to play around with that Humid more. . . . Hmmm. . . .


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> How come we don't get pics anymore?? No pressure, lol


 
LOL...I know I've been a super lazy-butt with getting pics up here...will keep trying - sorry BB goddesses!

XXXOO PG


----------



## lambiepie

I'm baaaaa-aaack!! lol

It's not much but, just a quick look at my EOTD!







I will try and do a better one tomorrow. Last week I went to the CCO and found a heatherette pallette there! Pretty exciting. I will be using that tomorrow!


----------



## lambiepie

^ P.s...... please excuse my sleepy sleepy eyes! I haven't been sleeping right lately and it's starting to show! Ugh....


----------



## tmc089

Lambie!!! So gorgeous! And are those pink highlights I see?! So cute!!

Ambicion, so pretty!!


----------



## dee-dee

*ambicion*, I love that shadow as a liner, it's perfect!  great look 

*dpgyrl,* all nice looks but the cranberry is my favorite

*shakti*, I love that bronz-ey color, real pretty on you

*lambie, *you can do no wrong in my eyes, lol...


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking fab again!


----------



## dee-dee

...


----------



## jc2239

gorgeous *lambie*!  i love how dramatic it looks.


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> I'm baaaaa-aaack!! lol
> 
> It's not much but, just a quick look at my EOTD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and do a better one tomorrow. Last week I went to the CCO and found a heatherette pallette there! Pretty exciting. I will be using that tomorrow!


Another knockout Lambie.  I'm loving the way you flare your e/s upward.  I need to try that

BTW:  what color blue is that?


----------



## tmc089

lovemysavior said:


> Another knockout Lambie.  *I'm loving the way you flare your e/s upward.*  I need to try that
> 
> BTW:  what color blue is that?



Me too!! I need to know her secret :ninja: it looks so awesome!!


----------



## GnomeNisse

My 10 yr old daughter 'helped' me today.  Basically, I walked her through it, she picked the colors and she applied them.   She's learning but is very proud of herself!

I've since washed it all off and reapplied a very nuetral, almost not-there eye.

This is her handywork. She is awesome in everyway...   and always impressing me.  

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in black
DiorShow Mascara
Urban Decay PP
Smashbox Brushes
Coastal Scents 88 Shimmer colors


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks everyone for the compliments! I love you gals!!!

It's funny cuz I don't really purposely do my shadow upwards, it just goes that way as I apply. Even my bf asked me if I used the tape method on the corners... nope! hahaha. I looked and was like oh yeah... it does look that way. lol. I mean I have done it without it winging outward but, most of the time, this is the finished product. My crazy eyes! lol.

I promise to work on a play by play! Very soon! lol.

LMS, I used the deep blue green pigment from the MAC HK collection, under it was a paint pot that was very similar in color. I have to find out the name. It was a sample one I used.

It looked soooo much better in real IRL! The color I mean.

T, yes those are pink strands you see! I have some i=under my bangs and on the underneath of my hair.


----------



## lambiepie

P.s.... don't tell my bf that you know that he knows what the tape method is! lol. He can't even believe that he knows! hahahaha.


----------



## lambiepie

Gnome, very pretty! You have a little MA in training???


----------



## asamiramirez

GnomeNisse said:


> My 10 yr old daughter 'helped' me today.  Basically, I walked her through it, she picked the colors and she applied them.   She's learning but is very proud of herself!
> 
> I've since washed it all off and reapplied a very nuetral, almost not-there eye.
> 
> This is her handywork. She is awesome in everyway...   and always impressing me.
> 
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in black
> DiorShow Mascara
> Urban Decay PP
> Smashbox Brushes
> Coastal Scents 88 Shimmer colors



10? Wow! That's awesome! I didn't learn about applying a contour shade until I was 20... 

She's very good. At 10 I just smudged on way too much glitter. I'm very impressed by her makeup skills.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Gnome:  Your daughter is good at doing make-up at 10.

Lambie:  I love your EOTD!  Very cute! 

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Blush Baby blush
MAC Viva La Glam V
Mont Black e/s as e/l 
Almay liquid e/l on top lid wiht MB e/s blended over
MAC Expensive Pink e/s


----------



## tmc089

Gnome so pretty!! And Lambie that's so funny about BF. Mine knows some strange makeup things too from me rambling on all the time. I can't wait till I get my GHD, he'll be in for it!! LUV that sounds pretty!!

I just picked up some Eyebrows, lip liner, and Vanilla and Print eyeshadows. Smoke-age tomorrow like WHOA! Hehe


----------



## ambicion6

Gnome, thats so cool! thats how I learned to do makeup....by practicing on my mom when I was around your daughters age


----------



## Pursegrrl

Early morning, so another quick FOTD:

Intuit primer (feeling a little dry...this stuff is a little more moisturizing)
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
Lancome Effacernes concealer
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC duo Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth (a tad too yellow-brown on me but it does look pretty good and is sheer)

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite


----------



## claireZk

GnomeNisse said:


>


Your 10 y/o is better at applying makeup than me! :shame:


----------



## GnomeNisse

ha!  I figure in two yes time, I will be asking for her help instead of the other way around.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Years time, not yes time.   I hate the automatic grammar checks on the iPhone


----------



## coach4me

Gnome, I'm impressed! I'm still learning to apply contour colors correctly and I'm in my 30s!!!

"regular" face: smashbox primer, stila tm, loreal powder and salley hansen concealor. 

for eyes, I went all out with my new goodies from luvbagsnshoes, my fantastic RAOK buddy!

MAC p/p in bare study
MAC e/s in greensmoke all over the lid to the crease (from Luvs!)
MAC e/s in tempting onthe outer V (also from Luvs!)
MAC liquid last liner in cocoa (from Luvs!)
MAC Zoomlash (from Luvs!) my new HG mascara!!!!!!

lips: MAC viva glam V lip glass


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today!! 

Inner 1/3 of lid- dark brown from Bonnebell Cafe Classics palette
Crease- MAC Shale
Outer V- MAC Carbon
Highlight- MAC Vanilla






I also used my new MAC eyebrows in Spiked, I think I put a little too much on my right brow than my left, but I didn't get any weird looks today, so whatev lol. It was my first time using a brow pencil so I had to get used to it.


----------



## stylelaw

^^^ 
so pretty i love the dark smokey look! I can never master it though!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Very pretty tmc. And your eyebrows look fine to me. 

Today's look:
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
MAC Honey Lust e/s


----------



## shakti29

Love it tricia!


----------



## tmc089

Whoa. Brain fart. It was actually MAC Print I used. I was torn between the 2 and Shale looked nice on the website, but I have a color similar...it's a smokey purple, and I wanted a grayish, so I went with Print. My b!

And of course thank you everyone!! I appreciate it


----------



## lovemysavior

This is me today.  Forgive me for covering up my chin, it's just that I'm banning foundation for about 2 weeks because of my major break out.  My chin is yucky with blemishes right now. 
This is what's on my face:

Benefits Brow Zings
MAC Shadestick (don't know the name because the lettering has erased)
MAC Patina
MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment
MAC Shadowy Lady
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara
Bronzer from Mark line from Avon
Sephora's Bronzed Beauty Lipgloss


----------



## mangujowa

tmc089 said:


> I also used my new MAC eyebrows in Spiked, I think I put a little too much on my right brow than my left, but I didn't get any weird looks today, so whatev lol. It was my first time using a brow pencil so I had to get used to it.


It just takes time to get used to using a pencil. I remember when I first started doing my brows and filling them in they'd be all uneven, one was longer and darker than the other, one was more angular, ect  but you look GREAT! (nothing like how my brows used to come out haha)

I went to MAC today and the SA wanted to try some purple on me~ please excuse my hairy face


----------



## pipsqu3ak

lms- If that's you broken out, well... I wish I had your skin problems. 
tmc- Love it. And your brows look great!
mangu- Those purples look GREAT on your eyes!

I FINALLY got Ruby Darling to look true to its color... kind of. It's still looking too orange (????!!?!?), but it's really not at all. Anyway, the usual. I kind of tried to contour today, though I either put on way too little or too much. Can you ladies be honest and tell me which?


----------



## TenYearsGone

Okay so this is my first FOTD and it's a very simple one and kind of worn off from wrestling with my boyfriend today. Lol.  Sorry for the crappy lighting, tired eyes, and pj's.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

TenYearsGone said:


> Okay so this is my first FOTD and it's a very simple one and kind of worn off from wrestling with my boyfriend today. Lol.  Sorry for the crappy lighting, tired eyes, and pj's.



Look at YOU! What nail polish is that?


----------



## TenYearsGone

^^It's OPI "On Collins Ave." I also posted a picture of it in the "What nail polish are you wearing today!?"thread on page 87 or 88. It's a really pretty color.


----------



## claireZk

Looking gorgeous, girls!  I love all these red nails! 

Pip- I love Ruby Darling on you!  It does look a little warm, but not orange IMO.  I like it!


----------



## mangujowa

pipsqueak-- you're always SO cute!! your lips are great, the color is really classy but fun at the same time.

tenyears-- I love your eyes aaaaghhh why was I stuck with brown eyes


----------



## TenYearsGone

mangujowa said:


> pipsqueak-- you're always SO cute!! your lips are great, the color is really classy but fun at the same time.
> 
> tenyears-- I love your eyes aaaaghhh why was I stuck with brown eyes



Aw thank you! I used to cry when I was little because I hated them. My mom, dad and both of my brothers have brown eyes and I felt different. Didn't help that my brother was constantly telling me I was adopted. Lol.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

TenYearsGone said:


> Aw thank you! I used to cry when I was little because I hated them. My mom, dad and both of my brothers have brown eyes and I felt different. Didn't help that my brother was constantly telling me I was adopted. Lol.


----------



## mangujowa

TenYearsGone said:


> Aw thank you! I used to cry when I was little because I hated them. My mom, dad and both of my brothers have brown eyes and I felt different. Didn't help that my brother was constantly telling me I was adopted. Lol.


awwwww.... how mean! Guys.... 
I hope you feel better about them now, they're gorgeous. (and so are you!)


----------



## TenYearsGone

mangujowa said:


> awwwww.... how mean! Guys....
> I hope you feel better about them now, they're gorgeous. (and so are you!)



Stop it, you're making me blush.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I've been a little rushed these days getting to work, so not enough time for a lot on the eyes, but am focusing on the cheeks for some glow/contour :

MUFE primer in the blue shade
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation + high def powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing - really am loving the 169 angled brush for contour and the big 150 brush for blush!

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel glossimer in Giggle


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

You ladies are gorgeous!!  Tenyears, you're so pretty!

I have a question that's OT to FOTD, but. . . . I was wondering if the MAC liquid e/l works/is any good?  I don't like my Almay one because it doesn't fill in the middle of the line very well.  I'm thinking about getting the MAC Point Black e/l but I'm on the fence.  Any thoughts?


----------



## pipsqu3ak

L-U-V-Purses said:


> You ladies are gorgeous!!  Tenyears, you're so pretty!
> 
> I have a question that's OT to FOTD, but. . . . I was wondering if the MAC liquid e/l works/is any good?  I don't like my Almay one because it doesn't fill in the middle of the line very well.  I'm thinking about getting the MAC Point Black e/l but I'm on the fence.  Any thoughts?



http://www.makeupalley.com/product/...2/Liquidlast_Liner_-_Point_Black/MAC/Eyeliner


----------



## tmc089

Everyone looks SO gorg!! LMS, mangujowa, pips, TenYears!! So beautiful!!

Mangu- I'm really loving purples on you. Like...a lot. It makes the brown in your eyes so rich and deep. I love purples.

Pips- the lips are rockinnnn! I'll be honest, I can't really tell if you contoured...but I also REALLY don't have a good eye for it. And it's hard to tell unless I like...see you in person type thing, at least for me lol. But you look so cute with that lipcolor!!

LMS- Your gorgeous. You can't even tell that you broke out!! I was uploading pics on facebook the other day from St Patty's and I had the hugest...planet on my face. Inset Picnik blemish fixer 

TenYears- Your eyes are SO pretty, and so are you!! I love the shape of your brows..and I'm sure you won the wrestling match


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty tenyearsgone, but what colors are you wearing? I love the lip color...


----------



## TenYearsGone

shakti29 said:


> Very pretty tenyearsgone, but what colors are you wearing? I love the lip color...



On my lips I have: MAC Scant Slimshine with MAC Partial to Pink Creemsheen on top.

I don't have time now but I'll post all the products later.


----------



## Veelyn

Tenyears- Love the nail polish, and you're so pretty! You remind me of Katy Perry/Zooey Deschanel!


----------



## Veelyn

mangujowa said:


> It just takes time to get used to using a pencil. I remember when I first started doing my brows and filling them in they'd be all uneven, one was longer and darker than the other, one was more angular, ect  but you look GREAT! (nothing like how my brows used to come out haha)
> 
> I went to MAC today and the SA wanted to try some purple on me~ please excuse my hairy face



Very pretty colors!


----------



## Veelyn

Pip- You always just look so cute!

Kiera- Love the smokey eye.

Lovemy- Those colors blended together are really pretty!


----------



## cristalena56

My everyday minerals kit arrived yesterday  haha though ermmmm i did something stupid today.. i mistaken the concealer for the foundation(i knew my skin looked kind of weird after i used it :shame: oh well i didnt have time to take it off lol  i just put my foundation over it 

*EDM Intensive Fair Concealer
EDM Fair Original Glo(i think?? lol)
EDM Start to Finish in Fair
EDM Lavendar Eye Palette
Lancome Fatale Mascara
MAC Hello Kitty Gloss in Nice Kitty*


----------



## lovemysavior

Ooh Pip, love that lip color.  I'm going to be at the mall today so I just might pick that one up.  It's MAC right?


----------



## lovemysavior

TenYearsGone said:


> Okay so this is my first FOTD and it's a very simple one and kind of worn off from wrestling with my boyfriend today. Lol.  Sorry for the crappy lighting, tired eyes, and pj's.


OMG Ten, has anyone ever told you that you look like Katy Perry?  You're too cute!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> Everyone looks SO gorg!! LMS, mangujowa, pips, TenYears!! So beautiful!!
> 
> Mangu- I'm really loving purples on you. Like...a lot. It makes the brown in your eyes so rich and deep. I love purples.
> 
> Pips- the lips are rockinnnn! I'll be honest, I can't really tell if you contoured...but I also REALLY don't have a good eye for it. And it's hard to tell unless I like...see you in person type thing, at least for me lol. But you look so cute with that lipcolor!!
> 
> LMS- Your gorgeous. You can't even tell that you broke out!! I was uploading pics on facebook the other day from St Patty's and I had the hugest...planet on my face. Inset Picnik blemish fixer
> 
> TenYears- Your eyes are SO pretty, and so are you!! I love the shape of your brows..and I'm sure you won the wrestling match


OMG T, that is so funny.  I had never heard anyone call a zit "a planet".  That's a good one.


----------



## tmc089

I switch it up between planet, state, and large growth lol.

Here's me todayy. Sorry for the bad pic, I wanted to show BF the pretty hair from my new GHD which I LOOOOOOVE!!!!






I got this lipstick from the body shop in yesterday as well as the GHD, they had a sale for a $90 brush kit for only $15!!! I got the lipstick cause it was like with any online purchase, and it was only $11 or so, but omg I love the color sooo much. I put it on top of MAC Gingerroot Lipliner, it looks so pretty. A very natural pink, it's called 01 from the Rose collection (or something?). I'll do better pics later hopefully!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> I switch it up between planet, state, and large growth lol.
> 
> Here's me todayy. Sorry for the bad pic, I wanted to show BF the pretty hair from my new GHD which I LOOOOOOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this lipstick from the body shop in yesterday as well as the GHD, they had a sale for a $90 brush kit for only $15!!! I got the lipstick cause it was like with any online purchase, and it was only $11 or so, but omg I love the color sooo much. I put it on top of MAC Gingerroot Lipliner, it looks so pretty. A very natural pink, it's called 01 from the Rose collection (or something?). I'll do better pics later hopefully!



ymc you look gorgeous and your hair looks amazing!  and i love those body shop lipsticks the formula is fabulous.


----------



## mangujowa

Tricia--so pretty as always. LOL I actually had a dream last night that I had to get braces again  I had braces when I was younger but the orthodontist didn't correct my overbite and slanted teeth (my front teeth stick out on the bottom... it's weird).... and then I lost my retainer so my teeth are starting to go weird again. My dad was trying to force me to get braces again-- HELL NO.

Today I brought out my Chanel duo palette of emerald&coast for something.... slightly different. I used UD's 24/7 liner in zero.


----------



## lambiepie

T, your hair looks awesome!!!!!

P.s.... we have the same phone! =p


----------



## pipsqu3ak

lovemysavior said:


> Ooh Pip, love that lip color.  I'm going to be at the mall today so I just might pick that one up.  It's MAC right?



It is MAC, but it's also discontinued. It came out with some collection in 2004, so it's looooong gone. I was lucky enough to get it in a swap on MUA, and now I'm desperate to find another tube.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Mangu...gorgeous lashes!  I'm so jealous!

Here's mine from a recent Vegas trip, which explains the silly poses.  These were the only pictures that I could find that showed my e/s.










Unless otherwise stated, assume MAC product.
Face:
Hourglass Foundation
The darker half of the "Sun Bunny" bronzer from Too Faced for main contour
Pink Leopard from Too Faced applied with 229 over apples and blended to even out harsh lines from "Sun Bunny".

Eyes:
Highlighter-Vanilla Pigment
Blackground Paint Pot
Amber Lights
Bluestorm
Black Tied
Katie B Cosmetics black matte
Fluidline-blacktrack
Cover Girl Lash Blast

Lips:
Blankety Lipstick
Viva Glam V lipgloss


----------



## mangujowa

Thanks dpgyrl  I like how the gold is your highlighter on your es-- it looks really good!


----------



## shakti29

Everyone looks awesome as usual!


----------



## tmc089

Jen- I love the formula too!! I like it alot better than MAC's actually. MAC's dry me out big time.

Lambie- tehe I love that phone. Except when I put it in my back pocket I end up calling the most recent person on my call list!! That damn OK button lol.

DP- gorgeous!! You're very talented.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Shout out to everyone looking grown and sexy! 

The usual, except I used some bronzy looking e/s from Cover Girl and some brown in the corners from EDM.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ love that!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK girls, I've been so swamped at work which means no time in the a.m. to do some fun eye looks....so this weekend I think I'm going to bust out some of my MAC blue e/s and do something bold...

Meanwhile, today:
Smashbox primer in the green shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain - this really gives me a boost when I'm super tired as I have been and stays put all day with out being dry - wow!
MUFE high def powder with the kabuki brush to set the foundation on my eyelids, under the eyes too.
Stila contouring kit
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease

MAC browset in Beguile
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
MAC plushlash mascara

MAC lipstick in blankety
MAC plushglass in Oversexed


----------



## luvbags3

going out, in San Diego right now


----------



## pipsqu3ak

luvbags3 said:


> going out, in San Diego right now



Love that eyeshadow! What is it?


----------



## jc2239

^^ ditto!


----------



## TenYearsGone

^^I'd like to know as well. =)


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!



pipsqu3ak said:


> Shout out to everyone looking grown and sexy!
> 
> The usual, except I used some bronzy looking e/s from Cover Girl and some brown in the corners from EDM.


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty, I love purples!



luvbags3 said:


> going out, in San Diego right now


----------



## jenny70

Love the eyes, so pretty!



dpgyrl026 said:


> Mangu...gorgeous lashes! I'm so jealous!
> 
> Here's mine from a recent Vegas trip, which explains the silly poses. These were the only pictures that I could find that showed my e/s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless otherwise stated, assume MAC product.
> Face:
> Hourglass Foundation
> The darker half of the "Sun Bunny" bronzer from Too Faced for main contour
> Pink Leopard from Too Faced applied with 229 over apples and blended to even out harsh lines from "Sun Bunny".
> 
> Eyes:
> Highlighter-Vanilla Pigment
> Blackground Paint Pot
> Amber Lights
> Bluestorm
> Black Tied
> Katie B Cosmetics black matte
> Fluidline-blacktrack
> Cover Girl Lash Blast
> 
> Lips:
> Blankety Lipstick
> Viva Glam V lipgloss


----------



## jenny70

T, love the hair, so healthy and shiny!



tmc089 said:


> I switch it up between planet, state, and large growth lol.
> 
> Here's me todayy. Sorry for the bad pic, I wanted to show BF the pretty hair from my new GHD which I LOOOOOOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this lipstick from the body shop in yesterday as well as the GHD, they had a sale for a $90 brush kit for only $15!!! I got the lipstick cause it was like with any online purchase, and it was only $11 or so, but omg I love the color sooo much. I put it on top of MAC Gingerroot Lipliner, it looks so pretty. A very natural pink, it's called 01 from the Rose collection (or something?). I'll do better pics later hopefully!


----------



## luvbags3

pipsqu3ak said:


> Love that eyeshadow! What is it?


 
It is a Hard Candy Quartet in Star I found the whole Hard candy collection at TJ Max for $3.99 each. I used the last color


----------



## luvbags3

this is what I used for the look






Mac Plushglass in Angel Cream
Mac e/s in omega for eyebrows
Mac e/s in sugarshot
Mac blush in Prism
Mac MSF in Perfect topping
Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Violet ink


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh I've been SO looking forward to playing with color today!  

Stila hydrating primer (got a sample w/ a Sephora order - LOVE this)
MUFE Liquid lift foundation
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
a little MSF in Petticoat for some glow on forehead and chin

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s:
blanc type on inner corners
Parfait Amour on the lids
Fig 1 on the outer v/crease
Carbon on the outer corner with the 219 brush
Penultimate liquid liner, rapidblack, upper lashline
eye pencil in Smolder, lower lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
MAC lipglass (HK) in Fast Friends

and...I even have pics, LOL!  This look was my interpretation of makeupgeek's J.Lo tut from awhile back - very fun!


----------



## mangujowa

AGH why does everyone have gorgeous eyes?! *goes to corner and pouts* I love all the different colors in your eyes, pursegrrl. The e/s is really pretty--the purple looks really good on you


----------



## tmc089

So pretty Auntie!! I freakin looove the color(s) of your eyes!!

I just got back from WalMart, the cashier asked if anyone's ever said I look like miss Anne Hathaway! I said no, but I've gotten Kiera Knightely a few times . Totally thought of you girls!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

mangujowa said:


> AGH why does everyone have gorgeous eyes?! *goes to corner and pouts* I love all the different colors in your eyes, pursegrrl. The e/s is really pretty--the purple looks really good on you


 
aww shucks, thanks, m!  My dad has deep brown eyes (black hair, olive skin) and my Mom is fair like me but golden toned and with light blue eyes so I guess I got a combo of both, LOL.

You and tmc totally made my day....I see my own pics and compare with the tuts I love and I realize how much less firm the skin around my eyes is than it was 10-15 years ago *sigh*. It does make things more challenging getting the blending just right so paint pots/shadows don't "skip," LOL.  

42 in May!  Yikes!  But I've earned my eye crinkles


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> So pretty Auntie!! I freakin looove the color(s) of your eyes!!
> 
> I just got back from WalMart, the cashier asked if anyone's ever said I look like miss Anne Hathaway! I said no, but I've gotten Kiera Knightely a few times . Totally thought of you girls!!


 
thanks m'dear tmc (I mean Kiera) !  I had so much fun with the purples...hmmm maybe I need to get up earlier during the workweek so I can play around with this more for the office!  

Love the Anne Hathaway...I can see her a little in you too!  Kiera and Anne...what a combo! 

Love, Auntie PG


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Pursegrrl said:


> thanks m'dear tmc (I mean Kiera) !  I had so much fun with the purples...hmmm maybe I need to get up earlier during the workweek so I can play around with this more for the office!
> 
> Love the Anne Hathaway...I can see her a little in you too!  Kiera and Anne...what a combo!
> 
> Love, Auntie PG



Let me know how that works out for you. I, for one, will forego most things (food, looking presentable, etc.) for more sleep.


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Let me know how that works out for you. I, for one, will forego most things (food, looking presentable, etc.) for more sleep.


 
I can already tell ya that it's going to be hard, LOL.  I too need my sleep, but I'm also like a little kid that doesn't want to go to bed at night.  So, I burn the candle at both ends on a perpetual basis, ha!!


----------



## jenny70

Very pretty!



Pursegrrl said:


> Oh I've been SO looking forward to playing with color today!
> 
> Stila hydrating primer (got a sample w/ a Sephora order - LOVE this)
> MUFE Liquid lift foundation
> MAC blush in Emote for contour
> MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
> a little MSF in Petticoat for some glow on forehead and chin
> 
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC paint pot in Bare Study
> MAC e/s:
> blanc type on inner corners
> Parfait Amour on the lids
> Fig 1 on the outer v/crease
> Carbon on the outer corner with the 219 brush
> Penultimate liquid liner, rapidblack, upper lashline
> eye pencil in Smolder, lower lashline
> Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara
> 
> NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
> MAC lipglass (HK) in Fast Friends
> 
> and...I even have pics, LOL! This look was my interpretation of makeupgeek's J.Lo tut from awhile back - very fun!


----------



## Pursegrrl

jenny70 said:


> Very pretty!


 
*blushing*  thanks, j!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I love your eyes PG!

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Viva La Glam V l/g
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
Maybeline Colossal mascara
MAC Mont Black e/s as e/l
MAC Cakeshop shadestick
MAC Humid e/s


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i just bought the cakeshop shadestick! 

the only other one i have is beiging. i figure they will compliment one another well


----------



## Sternchen

Sooo, going to a birthday party today and will pretty much be the first time out of the house (other than grocery shopping and the gym...) since the baby was born 

No foundation or anything....skin looks great 

Eyes:

MAC Painterly Paint pot
MAC Dazzlelight
Dior..umm...the pink from the Earth Reflection 5 color palette 
MAC Smoke & Diamonds...just a little bit to add some depth
Nivea Eye Liner
Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^ Sounds pretty Sternchen! 

MA, the only thing about the shadestick, is it's so light that I have to wear something over it or it just looks like I put glitter on my eyes.  

Nothing right now.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today was pretty basic.

BE foundation in Golden Medium
BE eyebrow powder in brunette
NARS blush in Orgasm
BE summer bisque used as concealer
BE Mineral Veil
MAC painterly paint pot
Clinique liquid eyeliner in black
Loreal telescopic mascara in black
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam V


----------



## Pursegrrl

lazy sunday...

Other than my usual Neutrogena healthy skin moisturizer with SPF 15 (ALWAYS a must before primer, foundation, etc).  I just had a dusting of Smashbox Halo hydrating loose powder all over my face and eyelids before hitting the gym.  I don't like going to the gym in full makeup (yuck, unless it's right after work) and this powder just helps cut any ruddiness/oily spots for a very natural but finished look.  Loves!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## tmc089

About to go to the eye doctor and get glasses!! Sexy librarian look anyone?? Hehe. Today I have just simple shimmery gray eyeliner on top and bottom with some loose curls thanks to GHD. I took pictures but forgot my camera cord at the dorm, so you'll have to wait until Wed-ish!


----------



## luvbags3

basics plus 
Mac Aquavert e/s
Mac Sugarshot e/s
Mac MoonRiver blush 
Mac lollipop loving lipstick


----------



## tmc089

Ooooh very pretty!! I looove greens.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

luvbags3 said:


> basics plus
> Mac Aquavert e/s
> Mac Sugarshot e/s
> Mac MoonRiver blush
> Mac lollipop loving lipstick



Love it! I'm rreeeaaaally tempted to go buy Lollipop Loving, but I am so banned it's not even funny.


----------



## jc2239

luvbags3 said:


> basics plus
> Mac Aquavert e/s
> Mac Sugarshot e/s
> Mac MoonRiver blush
> Mac lollipop loving lipstick



luvbags you always have the prettiest colors on your eyes!  it looks like you've been indulging in some of mac's latest collections


----------



## nwhite

luvbags3 said:


> basics plus
> Mac Aquavert e/s
> Mac Sugarshot e/s
> Mac MoonRiver blush
> Mac lollipop loving lipstick


 
Oooooh, me likey!  Are those from the new mac collection?


----------



## claireZk

luvbags3 said:


> basics plus
> Mac Aquavert e/s
> Mac Sugarshot e/s
> Mac MoonRiver blush
> Mac lollipop loving lipstick


You look candylicious! I love it 
I wore Moon River + Lollipop Loving today, too.  I did a light purpleish shadow w/ black winged liner though.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone, today I am wearing Painterly on my lids then Steamy all over the lower lid, followed by Freshwater in the outer corners.  Now I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I noticed that Steamy faded out a bit and I don't see it rich in color.   Was I supposed to use maybe a darker paint pot base so that my colors look brighter?  Please help with your input.  Thanks.


----------



## mangujowa

more green today... I forgot the color, but I used the dark green from MAC's sugarsweet collection for the shadowing.

Holy crap horse teeth..... arg I want my front teeth shortened so badly but my bf is against modifying my face&body in any way. :weird:


----------



## claireZk

^ Your bf is right-- don't change a thing.  You're gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvbags3 said:


> basics plus
> Mac Aquavert e/s
> Mac Sugarshot e/s
> Mac MoonRiver blush
> Mac lollipop loving lipstick


 
Bellissima!!  You are a super stunner!


----------



## barbie_slayer

It has been a while since I have had time to play...this was today


----------



## luvbags3

thank you TMC, pips, jc, nwhite, claire, and Pursegrrl!

yes MAC has made me shop with such great new collections~

Mangu your bf is so right.

Barbie what colors are you using they look so pretty


----------



## lambiepie

Mangu, bf is totally right! Don't change a thing!! 

Luvbags, loveth the colors on you!!

Barbie, sooooooo pretty!!!! What colors are you wearing??


----------



## tmc089

So pretty Barbie!!

Mangu- I think you are so beautiful!! I can't see you being as gorgeous as you are with any other teeth. We naturally want things we don't have....for instance I've hated my nose FOREVER. It's so big like where my nostrils are and I wanted surgery for a long time, but I realized I'd wouldn't look "right" with any other nose. Moral of the story...your gorgeous. Don't change a thing!!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Aww...thanks everyone  I used MAC aquavert e/s, teal pigment, and ambiance e/s


----------



## mangujowa

awww thank you *claireZk*, *luvbags*, *lambiepie* & *Tricia * Everyone's greens look so good! Great minds think alike


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone looks beautiful!


----------



## tmc089

All these greens make me wanna do a green look too!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bare face today, blah.


----------



## mangujowa

tmc089 said:


> All these greens make me wanna do a green look too!!


You should definitely try it! Green makes brown eyes POP  well, not explode, but it accents them really well. 

I dug through my basket full of random makeup and used a slightly more shimmery blue today-- MAC's deep truth.


----------



## tmc089

^^I used to use greens alot before I got my 120, I'll definitely do one tomorrow!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Everyone looks so gorgeous!!  I'm loving all the green!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
MAC Honey Lust e/s


----------



## dpgyrl026

Here's what I did for the weekend.  I paired it with a gray dress and burgundy belt.  It was basically a smokey paired with a cranberry accent, way more vibrant in person than in picture.

Eyes:

Cranberry
Print
Vanilla
Black Matte by Katie B
Blacktrack Fluidline

Lips
Blankety
Viva Glam V LG


----------



## luvbags3

Beautiful!! so classic and smoldering. You are very pretty



dpgyrl026 said:


> Here's what I did for the weekend. I paired it with a gray dress and burgundy belt. It was basically a smokey paired with a cranberry accent, way more vibrant in person than in picture.
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Cranberry
> Print
> Vanilla
> Black Matte by Katie B
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> 
> Lips
> Blankety
> Viva Glam V LG


----------



## tmc089

Very pretty DP!


----------



## kabaker

Its raining today and I am so busy on wednesdays with classes and work...so today I didn't even put anything on! I am sure I look like hell.


----------



## claireZk

dpgyrl026 said:


> Here's what I did for the weekend.  I paired it with a gray dress and burgundy belt.  It was basically a smokey paired with a cranberry accent, way more vibrant in person than in picture.
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Cranberry
> Print
> Vanilla
> Black Matte by Katie B
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> 
> Lips
> Blankety
> Viva Glam V LG


I think this is my favorite look on you so far! And it makes me wanna get Cranberry right now!... and Viva Glam V and Blankety! lol


----------



## dpgyrl026

Awww thanks gals!  Haha, been feeling down in the dumps because of my cheeky cheeks, so you gals made me feel better!  

Claire, you have no idea how much I love Viva Glam V lip gloss!  That paired with anything just adds a je ne sais quoi factor.


----------



## frostedcouture

wow I love the smokey eye with cranberry.  that is one of my favorite eyeshadows. 
I'm sick at home again so no makeup


----------



## Veelyn

dpgyrl026 said:


> Here's what I did for the weekend.  I paired it with a gray dress and burgundy belt.  It was basically a smokey paired with a cranberry accent, way more vibrant in person than in picture.
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Cranberry
> Print
> Vanilla
> Black Matte by Katie B
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> 
> Lips
> Blankety
> Viva Glam V LG



Really pretty!!

Frosted- Hope you feel better!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Haven't done a FOTD in a while, so here I am!  

Face:  
Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealer (This is something new I am trying.  I had a HUGE red blemish on my chin and it totally covered it up.)  
Clinique Almost Powder Makeup SPF 15
MAC Hello Kitty blush in Tippy

Eyes: 
MAC Technakohl liner in Greyprint
Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara

Lips:
Chanel lip liner in Vamp
Chanel Rouge Hydrabase lipstick in Vamp 

Nails: 
MAC Peppermint Patti (I know it doesn't really match my makeup, but I didn't feel like re-doing my nails!)  

If you buy the Amazing Concealer at Ulta, they are giving away a mini compact of translucent setting powder.  The powder is really nice as well!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Very pretty!! And the nails are so cute!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Laura Mericer tinted moisturizer
Mac NC 30 pressed powder
Mac Rice paper eyeshadow
Chanel de Exceptionnel mascara
Mac Viva La Glam V lipstick


----------



## nwhite

barbie_slayer said:


> It has been a while since I have had time to play...this was today


 
Barbie, that is soo pretty!  I'm loving these greens lately


----------



## nwhite

dpgyrl026 said:


> Here's what I did for the weekend. I paired it with a gray dress and burgundy belt. It was basically a smokey paired with a cranberry accent, way more vibrant in person than in picture.
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> Cranberry
> Print
> Vanilla
> Black Matte by Katie B
> Blacktrack Fluidline
> 
> Lips
> Blankety
> Viva Glam V LG


 
Very nice dpgyrl026!  You have great skin!  

I totally forgot about cranberry and that might be my next shadow purchase!


----------



## SheLovesLV

from a couple days ago....






MAC Frost Pigment
MAC Blur Eyeshadow (highlight)
MAC Vex Eyeshadow
MAC Black Tied Eyeshadow

MAC Fluidline Eyeliner in Black Track.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Everyone's looking foxy foxy!


----------



## dpgyrl026

SheLovesLV....stunning!


----------



## Pursegrrl

SheLovesLV said:


> from a couple days ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Frost Pigment
> MAC Blur Eyeshadow (highlight)
> MAC Vex Eyeshadow
> MAC Black Tied Eyeshadow
> 
> MAC Fluidline Eyeliner in Black Track.


 
Fabulous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey girls, I'm back from a very quick/whirlwind trip to the Bay Area to do a few more presentations/big meeting with a customer ...a little credit card company that starts with "V"....care to guess, LOL.

This was a quick trip as in catch a 6am flight from Seattle to SFO Tuesday morning, and I just flew back tonight (Wednesday).  At least it's the same time zone!

So...with all of that here's my FOTD from today which is truly a marathon winner...survived an early morning, lots of meetings + flight time and the drive back home:

Smashbox primer light (white tube)
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain.  This was my first time traveling with this foundation and MY HAT IS OFF.  IT ROCKS.  Stays put, looks dewy but not shiny.  wow.
MUFE High def powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile
Lancome Effacernes concealer
Stila original smokey eye quad (two medium shades) on the lids and outer v/ crease
MAC e/s in Blanc Type, inner corners (adds a really nice 'glow' to wake up my tired eyes)
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin

Now the lips did need some retouching during the day but the face/contouring and eyes really stayed put all day...great under hot lights in a conf room when presenting and shaking hands...AND dashing through the airport in high heels and a skirt (no time to change before catching my flight), LOL!  At least I have cheekbones now!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## tmc089

Dayum everyone's so hot!! Sounds gorgeous to PG and Scarlett! And Holly, do I really need to say anything? Bahaha gorgeous as usual (dayum gurl u is liike s00 fyne) 

I think I'm going to do a green FOTD today and PINK tomorrow with all the goodies Miss Lambiepie got me in the RAOK! I'm so excited to use this one HiP eyeshadow!!


----------



## mm16

Yay for the FOTDs!
I am going to do an FOTD with the Sugarsweet collection...now I just need to wake up!


----------



## tmc089

I've got a smokey green look comin for you gals later!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Nothing, because it's raining and there's no point.


----------



## TenYearsGone

I'm exhausted and am going to go help my boyfriend paint so I'm keeping it pretty basic.

-Benefit "That Gal" Primer
-Mac Studio Finish Concealer
-Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation
-MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
-MAC Select Moisturecover
-MAC Intenso Grand Duo
-MAC Plush Lash
-Burt's Bees Chapstick


----------



## Jahpson

usual foundation, concealer.

wearing nude/brown shadow for my crease, two coats of mascara (diorshow), NARS blush in zen and red lipstick (lipliner in half red by MAC followed by red lipstick in Shanghai red by CHANEL)


----------



## dee-dee

Jahpson said:


> usual foundation, concealer.
> 
> wearing nude/brown shadow for my crease, two coats of mascara (diorshow), NARS blush in zen and red lipstick (lipliner in half red by MAC followed by red lipstick in Shanghai red by CHANEL)


 
Dang, Jahp why don't you ever take pics, I'm always curious to see what red lipstick looks like on other people...I'm so scared to try it.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I did a camo-inspired eye today.   Beige, brown and greens.   It turned out a lot better than I thought it would.  I was all ready to wipe it all right off. 

All my life my mother told me that because I had blue eyes, the only eye colors I could ever use were browns, tans and blues.


Oh, mom... lol   ha!


----------



## tmc089

^I'd love to see a pic, it sounds gorgeous!


----------



## GnomeNisse

Lemme see if I can do a pic.    I think my camera is out in my car.   Stay tuned...


----------



## GnomeNisse

Will do a pic later.  Camera is at my store and I've told the husband just how important it is that I capture the eyeshadow!   lol


----------



## tmc089




----------



## pipsqu3ak

I just got in from purchasing... monistat chafing gel! Y'all should've seen me. It was right next to the foot gel inserts, so while people were in the aisle, I pretended to be looking at those, and I must've been standing there for a good 5 minutes before I finally got the guts to grab it and RUN. Okay, more like speedwalk, but you get it. I've bought condoms before, so I don't know why I was so embarrassed about this!

Long story short, once my day is finally over (10pm or so), I might give it a try and post results.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Yess!! Love Monistat so so much!!

Alright, green smokey eye!! I REALLY like how this look came together..











Big THANKS to Lambiepie who supplied me with almost everything I used on this one!! The eyeshadows (HiP Duo in Gunmetal) and the HK TLC in Pink Fish which I LOOOOOVE!!!

And then here's my everyday-don't feel like washing brushes look 




I just do shimmery gray liner on tops and bottoms.


----------



## sugarskull

^ you are gorgeous!  And those eyebrows, they are like perfect.  I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## mangujowa

Tricia-- your face is so glowy! you look gorgeous and I loveee the greens on ya~


----------



## mm16

Looks great TMC! love the smokey eye


----------



## ItalianFashion

TMC that is beautiful! One of my favorites of yours.


----------



## tmc089

Thanks everyone!!

sugarskull- oh hunny they are not perfect!! Lol lots of tweezing, and lots of eyebrow pencil!!

mangu- I MIGHT have done some picnik editing :shame:....

And thank you MM and ItalianFashion!!


----------



## ChristyR143

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Yess!! Love Monistat so so much!!
> 
> Alright, green smokey eye!! I REALLY like how this look came together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big THANKS to Lambiepie who supplied me with almost everything I used on this one!! The eyeshadows (HiP Duo in Gunmetal) and the HK TLC in Pink Fish which I LOOOOOVE!!!
> 
> And then here's my everyday-don't feel like washing brushes look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just do shimmery gray liner on tops and bottoms.


 


Those pics seriously look like magazine quality. Like, there's not a single line or pore on your face.  You ho.

Just kidding!  You look amazing!!!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

TMC...I swear, that's like an ad for Smashbox Photo Finish primer!  Your skin is that gorgeous and soft...like a natural airbrush.  

What I would pay for your eyes!


----------



## tmc089

Aww girls thanks so much!! I gotta tell you tho, I cheat a little bit by editing in Picnik!!! A few little adjustments can make a huuuge difference!


----------



## SheLovesLV

LMAO tricia. hahahaa i love ur internet pick up lines. although u steal them from my myspace/fb LOL. idk whats wrong with ppl.

and i loveeeee ur fotd hahah i just commented them on FB. ^_^

i am like loving ur hair!!!!

and isnt the Pink Fish TLC amazingggg. 333


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Aww girls thanks so much!! I gotta tell you tho, I cheat a little bit by editing in Picnik!!! A few little adjustments can make a huuuge difference!


 
awww...it's ALL YOU m'dear!  Love the green smokey eye...I agree with the others - one of your best yet!

XXXOO Auntie PG


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia that's one of the prettiest looks I've ever seen. You're stunningg and promise to wear that all the time!  XD


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia.... DAYUM GIRL!!!!!! Looking very hott!! Me likey alot alot!! Everything looks amazing!!! And your hair looks so gorgeous!!! Yay you!!

Can't wait to see tomorrow's look!!!


----------



## jc2239

tmc089 said:


> ^^ Yess!! Love Monistat so so much!!
> 
> Alright, green smokey eye!! I REALLY like how this look came together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big THANKS to Lambiepie who supplied me with almost everything I used on this one!! The eyeshadows (HiP Duo in Gunmetal) and the HK TLC in Pink Fish which I LOOOOOVE!!!
> 
> And then here's my everyday-don't feel like washing brushes look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just do shimmery gray liner on tops and bottoms.



tricia you look so amazing in these photos!


----------



## mm16

Quick EOTD---nothing on the face so don't look! The colors are all from the new sugarsweet collection except the touch of gold (goldmine) and eyeliner.


----------



## tmc089

That's so pretty MM!! Very sexy daytime-ish!!

Here's me today! The weather was SO great for the first time in a really long time, so I used bright springy colors 






The yellow is from my 120, and the pink underneath is from the amazing Lambiepie, it's by Scandalous cosmetics.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

OMG!  TMC!!!  You're so gorgeous!  Love your FOTDs!  Especially the green smokey eye!  Can you do my make-up for me?  

Today's Look:
MAC Warm Soul blush
MAC Groundwork paint pot
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g

I haven't been able to do much because of allergies, since I can't get my contacts in, I have to wear my glasses.  And, my eye-make up and glasses together doesn't look very good.  So, I've been sort of natural this week.


----------



## tmc089

^^Thank you girliee! Yes I will gladly do your makeup lol. I need practice on other people!

I'm getting glasses soon..I personally like either natural or brighter colors with them. I feel like darker/smokier colors w/ glasses just looks like...muddy. I can't think of the right word lol.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^  Woohoo!  

I know what you mean about looking like mud.  I have black frames, so natural looking eyes look the best.  The other day I tried blues and it sort of clashed with the glasses.  Excited about glasses?


----------



## tmc089

Sort of. I used to have a pair and I would just sort of forget they existed. I need to be responsible this time so I'm not squinting like crazy in class anymore!! I'm excited because the ones I'm getting are bright green on the inside. I love green lol.


----------



## mangujowa

tmc089 said:


> ^^Thank you girliee! Yes I will gladly do your makeup lol. I need practice on other people!
> 
> I'm getting glasses soon..I personally like either natural or brighter colors with them. I feel like darker/smokier colors w/ glasses just looks like...muddy. I can't think of the right word lol.


aghhh I have glasses (and I need them badly) but I never wear them. I had the same kind of eyemakeup I do these days but with a bright blue in my waterline (don't ask... it was a phase). Please don't mind the expression I'm making in the pic!! It's from last year though.


----------



## tmc089

^I like the bright blue!! It's unexpected...really cool!!


----------



## mangujowa

haha thanks tricia! it's mac's freshwater.


----------



## lambiepie

Tricia, your eyes look gorgeous!! As if you could ever look bad! How do you like the scandalous shadow? I would be happy to send you more colors to try out...!


----------



## NoSnowHere

A boring, bare face today.


----------



## tmc089

lambiepie said:


> Tricia, your eyes look gorgeous!! As if you could ever look bad! How do you like the scandalous shadow? I would be happy to send you more colors to try out...!



Thank you hun!! I only used a teensy bit of it just to get used to it but it's sooo pigmented which I loooove! I used the shadow base the other day and ended up using WAY too much, a little goes a long way with that stuff!! But it did it's job very very well . Do they have a website with swatches or anything?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Okay so I didn't expect to leave home today so;

Philosophy supernatural tinted SPF
BE summer bisque on red areas 
Clinique bronzer
Clinique blk liquid liner
Loreal beauty tubes
Mac d/g in baby sparks


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Nothing for right now.

Mangujowa:  You look really good in glasses!  And the blue looks good with them too.  

How ironic tmc!  My inside of my glasses are bright green!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Great minds think alike right?! 

Here's mine today, I just did a neutral brown look.







I also did a tutorial of the look on my blog! It was my first tutorial ever so I'm quite proud of it haha.


----------



## tmc089

Oh! Aaaaaaand today I was playing around in Picnik and I changed my eye color!!






The left is green and the right is hazel. I made it super subtle but I can definitely see the difference. I want green eyes sooo badly!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Hahaha. I wanted blue eyes my WHOLE life, and then when I finally got used to contacts, I got bright ass blue ones... when I wear them out in public (usually to parties and stuff) people ask me all the time if I'm wearing contacts. If I plan on seeing that person again, I tell the truth. If not, I don't feel bad about lying.


----------



## jenny70

You always look so pretty!



tmc089 said:


> ^^ Great minds think alike right?!
> 
> Here's mine today, I just did a neutral brown look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a tutorial of the look on my blog! It was my first tutorial ever so I'm quite proud of it haha.


----------



## jenny70

OMG!! This is just stunning!



tmc089 said:


> ^^ Yess!! Love Monistat so so much!!
> 
> Alright, green smokey eye!! I REALLY like how this look came together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big THANKS to Lambiepie who supplied me with almost everything I used on this one!! The eyeshadows (HiP Duo in Gunmetal) and the HK TLC in Pink Fish which I LOOOOOVE!!!
> 
> And then here's my everyday-don't feel like washing brushes look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just do shimmery gray liner on tops and bottoms.


----------



## jenny70

Love these colors on you!!!



barbie_slayer said:


> It has been a while since I have had time to play...this was today


----------



## tmc089

Thank you so much Jenny!!

Pips- I was totally thinking of getting colored contacts but I feel like I just can't get them in my eyeballs. Things going into my eyes just freaks me out- I just got used to using eyedrops


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!  No need to change a thing!



mangujowa said:


> more green today... I forgot the color, but I used the dark green from MAC's sugarsweet collection for the shadowing.
> 
> Holy crap horse teeth..... arg I want my front teeth shortened so badly but my bf is against modifying my face&body in any way. :weird:


----------



## scarlett_2005

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Mac pressed powder in NC30
Avon all over face palate
Too Faced eyeshadow in I Know What Boys Like
Chanel de Exceptionelle Mascara


----------



## pipsqu3ak

So I got my 88 palette today, and naturally, I went straight to YouTube for tutorials. I did Marlena's purple poseys look, or at least tried... And since I have a lovely volcano of a pimple on my cheek, you only get the eyes! One of which is drooping... d'oh. And it's also a lot better looking in person than in the picture. I did actually blend, contrary to appearances.


----------



## heiheij

Hi girls! luvv purse forum

heres my feather lash eye makeup contribution:











Dior Skinflash  in Candle Light under eyes
Urban Decay Ammo Pallette: brown, black, and white shade
Mac Blacktrack for lining and tight lining
Fiberwig mascara in black
Black feather lashes with green polkadot design 

pics taken with flash from webcam 

pics are just for fun..thanks for looking!


----------



## Pursegrrl

FOTD for a Seattle tPF meetup!! Rain? Who cares? Us Seattle girls know how to have fun downtown no matter the weather 

Intuit primer
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 Porcelain
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle
A little MSF in Petticoat on the forehead and chin for some glow

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow (thanks, queenofda702!)
LORAC shadows from the Color me Coutour palette:
- Jade (smokey olive green with shimmer) on the lids
- Style (beige-y gold) on inner lids
- Designer (shimmery black w/gold glitter) just dabbed on outer V
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines
MAC Penultimate liquid liner, Rapidblack, upper lashline
MAC Plushlash mascara

NARS lipstick in Belle du Jour
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

This held up GREAT all day through a few hours of lunch/shopping with incredible tpf'ers, and just a minor touchup before heading out to another party tonight. Whew! I'm going to sleep like a rock tonight.

Oh...and while it's not a FOTD pic, here's my latest conquest from today's shopping...LV Sunnies! [I am a sunglass junkie in case anyone didn't know - there I said/posted it outloud]. This was my teensy way of helping out the economy, LOL.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^...and here's the LV sunnies pic...


----------



## darae

mangujowa said:


> more green today... I forgot the color, but I used the dark green from MAC's sugarsweet collection for the shadowing.
> 
> Holy crap horse teeth..... arg I want my front teeth shortened so badly but my bf is against modifying my face&body in any way. :weird:



nooo~ i got my teeth shortened (braces, had to make space and he shortened it while at it..) and i miss my bunny teeth so much!! i dont feel like myself anymore without my bunny teeth...so i don't like smiling as much :/

i love your teeth! you're gorgeous!!


----------



## tmc089

Everyone is so gorgeous!! Pips you did a great job with the purples!! It looks fab!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mangu u are gorgeous. Don't change a thing.


----------



## jc2239

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^...and here's the LV sunnies pic...



gorgeous sunnies!


----------



## t1r4m1su

pipsqu3ak said:


> So I got my 88 palette today, and naturally, I went straight to YouTube for tutorials. I did Marlena's purple poseys look, or at least tried... And since I have a lovely volcano of a pimple on my cheek, you only get the eyes! One of which is drooping... d'oh. And it's also a lot better looking in person than in the picture. I did actually blend, contrary to appearances.



pipsqu3ak,the eyes looks totally gorgeous.how do you do that?i wish i could do make up like that


----------



## Pursegrrl

heading to the rink tonight for our hockey game, so it seemed a little silly doing makeup, but I wanted to experiment!

Smashbox light primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
MAC blush in Emote for Contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC bare study paint pot
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe, lids
MAC e/s in Twinks, crease and outer v
MAC e/s in Vellum (a frosty white I hardly use) on inner corners and washed over the other two shades
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, black, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

MAC Tendertone lip balm in Tread Gently (sheer)...trust me, lipstick and a hockey helmet don't mix!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Viva La Glam V
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
MAC Mont Black e/s as e/l on bottom lid
MAC Point Black liquid e/l on lid
MAC Groundwork paint pot as primer
MAC Honey Lust e/s
Maybeline Colossal mascara

So excited!!  Tomorrow I get to use my new Diorshow mascara!


----------



## mm16

Here is mine today! All mac products--
eyes:aquavert e/s, sugarshot e/s, goldmine e/s, club e/s, buried treasure eyeliner, diorshow iconic mascara
face: studio sculpt concealor under the eyes, mineralize skinfinish powder, HK Tippy blush
lips: lollipop loving


----------



## mm16

I'm in my pjs still so excuse my shirt!


----------



## shakti29

Gorgeous mm!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

mm16 said:


> Here is mine today! All mac products--
> eyes:aquavert e/s, sugarshot e/s, goldmine e/s, club e/s, buried treasure eyeliner, diorshow iconic mascara
> face: studio sculpt concealor under the eyes, mineralize skinfinish powder, HK Tippy blush
> lips: lollipop loving


 


verrry Pretty!!


----------



## tmc089

MM your so gorgeous!! Your eyelashes are so long!


----------



## mm16

Thanks ya'll! I am loving the club e/s. Very fun!


----------



## Needanotherbag

mm16 said:


> Thanks ya'll! I am loving the club e/s. Very fun!



I'm loving this look - can you share where you put each shadow?  I'm wanting to run out and buy these colors just to try your look!!!


----------



## mm16

Sure! Here is what I did:
-Prep entire lid with mac prep and prime for eyes
-Take aquavert and cover your inner lid
-Take Goldmine and line the upper lid of your eye as well as your inner crease
-Take Club and shade you mid-outer crease and connect to the outside of your eye and blend.
-Take Sugarshot for your brow highlight as well as to brighten the inner corners of your eye.
-Line top and bottom of your eye with Buried Treasure.

Hope this helps


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Love it mm16!  Isn't that Club just a fun, unique color?

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
Diorshow mascara
MAC Groundwork paint pot 
MAC HK Too Dolly palette, hot pink on lid, white(light pink) in crease


----------



## mm16

Heres my evening look--going out to support 'Greek Week'.
I used aquavert, sugarshot, and HK deep blue green pigment and urban decay eyeliner in zero.


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous!



mm16 said:


> Here is mine today! All mac products--
> eyes:aquavert e/s, sugarshot e/s, goldmine e/s, club e/s, buried treasure eyeliner, diorshow iconic mascara
> face: studio sculpt concealor under the eyes, mineralize skinfinish powder, HK Tippy blush
> lips: lollipop loving


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Avoiding studying. You know what that means.  Oh, and thank Google for Picasa's blemish retoucher.

UDPP
NYX Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil
88 matte palette
MAC Star by Night e/s (not too impressed.)
Diorshow
MAC Hey, Sailor l/g (very impressed)












mm, love both the looks!


----------



## mm16

Thanks! I love yours too. The touch of pink is really nice in your eye look.


----------



## Needanotherbag

mm16 said:


> Sure! Here is what I did:
> -Prep entire lid with mac prep and prime for eyes
> -Take aquavert and cover your inner lid
> -Take Goldmine and line the upper lid of your eye as well as your inner crease
> -Take Club and shade you mid-outer crease and connect to the outside of your eye and blend.
> -Take Sugarshot for your brow highlight as well as to brighten the inner corners of your eye.
> -Line top and bottom of your eye with Buried Treasure.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks!!  Am definitely picking these up!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

mm16 said:


> Thanks ya'll! I am loving the club e/s. Very fun!


 
Looking great, mm!  Club is one of my faves too...


----------



## jc2239

*mm* love both looks they're beautiful!



pipsqu3ak said:


> Avoiding studying. You know what that means.  Oh, and thank Google for Picasa's blemish retoucher.
> 
> UDPP
> NYX Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil
> 88 matte palette
> MAC Star by Night e/s (not too impressed.)
> Diorshow
> MAC Hey, Sailor l/g (very impressed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mm, love both the looks!



love the touch of pink in the inner corners!  and you've just reminded me that i bought hey sailor, loved it and never used it LOL!  must dig it out


----------



## tmc089

Pipssss!! So effing gorg


----------



## pipsqu3ak

jc- lol! I can definitely see myself using Hey, Sailor every day. I might have to swing by the CCO and pick up a couple backups.

tmc- thanks! All I have to say is, thank goodness for having the milk pencil. The shadows didn't even show up on my skin before I put it on. I'm not even that dark, y'all!


----------



## jc2239

^^i haven't been to a CCO in the _longest_ time--must convince the SO to take me to one ASAP!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Me either!! The closest one to me is about an hour away but there's alot of fun little shops around there. It'd be such a good day trip. I wish I had a carrrr!!!


----------



## Veelyn

pipsqu3ak said:


> Avoiding studying. You know what that means.  Oh, and thank Google for Picasa's blemish retoucher.
> 
> UDPP
> NYX Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil
> 88 matte palette
> MAC Star by Night e/s (not too impressed.)
> Diorshow
> MAC Hey, Sailor l/g (very impressed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mm, love both the looks!



So cute! It reminds me of cotton candy


----------



## l_choice2001

Smokey Eye


----------



## coach4me

^^^ so pretty!!! I love the nude lip!


----------



## l_choice2001

coach4me said:


> ^^^ so pretty!!! I love the nude lip!


 

thanks im still trying to perfect the smokey eye


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Gorgeous ladies!  

Nothing these last two days!


----------



## Veelyn

I_choice- Pretty! Love the lip color


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC pink couture shadestick
urban decay primer potion (got to love the mini bottle they give you in palettes)
MAC pink split duo (just the pink) 
MAC woodwinked e/s 
MAC cranberry e/s 
MAC hush hush tendertone
EDM medium beige neutral 
EDM concealer 
MAC spaced out blush 
max factor volume couture waterproof 
NYC brown eyeliner 
whew. that's a lot of mac. 

*Veelyn* love your avatar. SO CUTE XD


----------



## tmc089

^^That sounds so pretty! I was gonna say the same exact thing to Vee. Love love love it.


----------



## dpgyrl026

My new haircut! I'm trying to grow out my hair, but to do that, I need even out my old layers.​ 
Anyway...I had a field day with mostly Loreal eyeshadows (love!) ULTA was having another BOGO, so I took advantage of it. This is kind of an olive/bronze/gold look, which isn't as evident in pictures as it is in person. Enjoy!  

P.S...As always, please excuse my lame eyebrows!​ 



 


 


 


 
Eyes

Tightline eyes with a kohl black eyeliner (used Estee Lauder)
Applied a matte highlighter all over (Lightest color from Loreal Wear Infinite E/S Quad&#8212;Earthscape)
Applied Mac&#8217;s Shroom on brow bone only
Applied a black matte eyeshadow to lids (using Katie B)
Blended an expresso brown color upwards starting ½ of lid up to crease (darkest color from the same Loreal Quad)
Applied the goldish side of the &#8220;Bustling&#8221; Loreal HIP color duo at the crease line blended up to the highlight
Applied the bronzey/khakhi from the &#8220;Bustling&#8221; Hip duo to the crease using a dense blending brush to bring the dark brown/black and gold together.

Face (didn&#8217;t really apply foundation except to conceal):

Monistat chafing gel as primer
Concealer under eyes/side of mouth (using Hourglass)
Mineral Veil translucent powder
Clove Blush
Pink Leopard bronzer on cheeks

Lips:

Blankety to rim the lips
Viva Glam V L/G (my HG!!)


----------



## jc2239

^^ your makeup looks gorgeous and OMG i love love love your hair!  it suits your face shape so well!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Thank you!  Hehe, the close up pictures of my makeup was this morning.  I got the haircut at lunch time =P I really don't want to part from short hair, but it gets too expensive having to cut every 8 weeks.


----------



## frostedcouture

dpgyrl026 i love your hair too!  you look a lot like one of my cousins 
gorgeous makeup. the gold is really fun


----------



## tmc089

DP loving the hair so much!! It suits you very well. You look beautiful as always!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Is it Friday yet?  Tough week this week...

Stila hydrating primer (got a full size after trying a sample - loves!)
MUFE High def foundation and loose powder
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul on cheeks

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline (a little thicker today)
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in black-purple (6L), lower waterlines
Stila Major Major lash mascara (LOVE this...the wand is ginormous but that's OK my eyes)

MAC lipstick in Blankety
MAC lipglass in Jampacked


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

DP, loving the hair! I adore short hair, it looks so cute and edgy and it looks good on everyone!  

Nothing again!


----------



## shakti29

dpgyrl026 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​Eyes
> 
> Tightline eyes with a kohl black eyeliner (used Estee Lauder)
> Applied a matte highlighter all over (Lightest color from Loreal Wear Infinite E/S QuadEarthscape)
> Applied Macs Shroom on brow bone only
> Applied a black matte eyeshadow to lids (using Katie B)
> Blended an expresso brown color upwards starting ½ of lid up to crease (darkest color from the same Loreal Quad)
> Applied the goldish side of the Bustling Loreal HIP color duo at the crease line blended up to the highlight
> Applied the bronzey/khakhi from the Bustling Hip duo to the crease using a dense blending brush to bring the dark brown/black and gold together.
> 
> Face (didnt really apply foundation except to conceal):
> 
> Monistat chafing gel as primer
> Concealer under eyes/side of mouth (using Hourglass)
> Mineral Veil translucent powder
> Clove Blush
> Pink Leopard bronzer on cheeks
> 
> Lips:
> 
> Blankety to rim the lips
> Viva Glam V L/G (my HG!!)


 
I did my best to copy your eye look! I think I did pretty well, but forgot to take a picture!


----------



## dpgyrl026

shakti29 said:


> I did my best to copy your eye look! I think I did pretty well, but forgot to take a picture!


 
That's so awesome!  I bet you did a better job than I did and I bet you have prettier eyes too!  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Ergh..nm, you said you didn't have a picture..hehe woops.


----------



## shakti29

No, yours looks better, trust me. I will do it again tomorrow and try to remember to take a pic! And your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Frosted and Kiera.

DPG- The hair cut looks nice on you!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
UD Asphyxia e/s
Diorshow mascara ( this stuff!!)


----------



## kabaker

This is my FOTN.

Mary Kay mineral powder
NARS Deep Throat Blush
MAC Aquadisiac e/s
MAC Trax e/s
MAC Vanilla pigment
Lash Blast Luxe Mascara
Black Eye liner
Victorias Secret Strawberry Fizz gloss

Please excuse the bad lighting, I had to use the camera in my macbook because I cannot find my camera charger....

Also. please excuse my juvenile humor in the editing of the pics. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yikes, Friday couldn't come soon enough this week - pretty brutal last few days.

Clarins instant smooth perfecting touch primer
MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder
MUFE concealer palette (under the eyes plus some green color corrector around the redness on my nose)
Stila contouring kit
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Smashbox Focal Point mascara, upper lashes (uh, oh....didn't like this - really didn't do anything at all for my lashes - I got this on a whim so whatever)

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Lustreglass in Little VI


----------



## frostedcouture

PG~~you made it! Yay for the weekend!! 

Today~~
EA matte moisture lotion mixed with MAC mineralize satin finish 
EDM medium beige neutral in original glo formula
MAC spaced out blush

Nars sunset strip lip gloss 
Disney white tea lip balm (really yummy)

NYC brown eyeliner 
MAC swish
MAC sweet chestnut (only as eyeliner)
MAC pink couture shadestick 
Max Factor volume couture waterproof 
bobbi brown gel liner


----------



## tmc089

So cute kabaker!! *cluck cluck cluck* Ahhh!!!


----------



## jenny70

So pretty!!



dpgyrl026 said:


> My new haircut! I'm trying to grow out my hair, but to do that, I need even out my old layers.​
> 
> Anyway...I had a field day with mostly Loreal eyeshadows (love!) ULTA was having another BOGO, so I took advantage of it. This is kind of an olive/bronze/gold look, which isn't as evident in pictures as it is in person. Enjoy! ​
> P.S...As always, please excuse my lame eyebrows!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes
> 
> Tightline eyes with a kohl black eyeliner (used Estee Lauder)
> Applied a matte highlighter all over (Lightest color from Loreal Wear Infinite E/S QuadEarthscape)
> Applied Macs Shroom on brow bone only
> Applied a black matte eyeshadow to lids (using Katie B)
> Blended an expresso brown color upwards starting ½ of lid up to crease (darkest color from the same Loreal Quad)
> Applied the goldish side of the Bustling Loreal HIP color duo at the crease line blended up to the highlight
> Applied the bronzey/khakhi from the Bustling Hip duo to the crease using a dense blending brush to bring the dark brown/black and gold together.
> 
> Face (didnt really apply foundation except to conceal):
> 
> Monistat chafing gel as primer
> Concealer under eyes/side of mouth (using Hourglass)
> Mineral Veil translucent powder
> Clove Blush
> Pink Leopard bronzer on cheeks
> 
> Lips:
> 
> Blankety to rim the lips
> Viva Glam V L/G (my HG!!)


----------



## shakti29

Pretty kabaker!


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral
monistat primer
EDM stf in sunlight/rice
MAC dollymix 
MAC swish
MAC pink couture
MAC woodwinked
Ulta purple/gold color
Revlon colorstay blackest black eyeliner
NARS sunset strip 
cargo blush as highlight
max factor volume couture
NYC brown eyeliner


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD Eyebrow wax box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in very black
MAC Point Black fluid e/l on top lid
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l on bottom lid (also a little shadowed on top of the fl)
UD Flash e/s on lid (and on top of lower lid e/l)
UD Asphyxia e/s in crease


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a little dusting of Smashbox Halo loose hydrating powder...got my brows tinted and had a pretty lazy day.  Tomorrow I'm going to try something fun to go shopping in!


----------



## ChristyR143

Nothing too exciting for me today:

MUFE All Mat primer
Revlon Colorstay Foundation in early tan
MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC35
MAC MSF Natural, medium dark
NARS Laguna bronzer for contour
MAC Pink Swoon blush
MAC Vanilla pigment for highlight

UDPP for base
MAC Sable e/s all over lid (OMG, how did I not know about this sooner.  Seriously my most favorite eyeshadow ever now)
MAC Brown Down e/s in outer v
MAC Shroom e/s highlight
Revlon Colorstay liner in black
Lancome Cils Booster XL
YSL Faux Cils Mascara

Prestige lip liner in Silk
MAC Blankety l/s
MAC lipglass in Florabundance


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK girls, a little more intense/smokey today - got inspired in the favorite mac e/s thread - someone had a link to a tiffanyd tut on Hayden P's makeup.  Here's my interpretation!

Stila hydrating primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
MUFE high def loose powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

no Browset today - just got brows tinted, yay!

MAC paint pot in Constructivist
MAC e/s in Graphology padded on the lids and smudged under the lower lashes a little
MAC e/s in Print to blend out the upper edge (swiss chocolate in the tut is too orangey on me)
MAC e/s in Hepcat in the crease
MAC e/s in Vellum dusted on inner corners
MAC e/s in Gesso lightly swirled on under the brows
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
Stila Major Major lash mascara (LOVE this!!)

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Nymphette

I'm glad I took pics - need a little more blending before I head out today, LOL.  I hope I don't look like I got punched.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^  So pretty PG!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
UD Zero e/l
MAC Point Black liquid e/l
UD Smog e/s
MAC Expensive Pink e/s
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara


----------



## frostedcouture

Tomorrow I'm going to embrace the summer like weather and wear a blue themed dress. planning something exciting for my makeup too :] hehe


----------



## Pursegrrl

L-U-V-Purses said:


> ^ So pretty PG!
> 
> Today's Look:
> UD Illusion mineral concealer
> UD Toasted baked bronzer
> MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
> MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
> UD Zero e/l
> MAC Point Black liquid e/l
> UD Smog e/s
> MAC Expensive Pink e/s
> Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara


 
awww, thanks, m'dear!  Not too shabby first time trying this...I'm already thinking on how I can improve on it next time .  Very fun!

HOw do you like the lash Stiletto mascara?


----------



## sara999

mac electric eel e/s
mac aquavert e/s
mac fascinating e/l


----------



## tmc089

^^ Pretty Sara!! Very summery  I love the bright colors!


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> OK girls, a little more intense/smokey today - got inspired in the favorite mac e/s thread - someone had a link to a tiffanyd tut on Hayden P's makeup. Here's my interpretation!
> 
> Stila hydrating primer
> MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
> MUFE high def loose powder
> NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
> MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing
> 
> no Browset today - just got brows tinted, yay!
> 
> MAC paint pot in Constructivist
> MAC e/s in Graphology padded on the lids and smudged under the lower lashes a little
> MAC e/s in Print to blend out the upper edge (swiss chocolate in the tut is too orangey on me)
> MAC e/s in Hepcat in the crease
> MAC e/s in Vellum dusted on inner corners
> MAC e/s in Gesso lightly swirled on under the brows
> Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, lower waterlines
> Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
> Stila Major Major lash mascara (LOVE this!!)
> 
> MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
> MAC lipglass in Nymphette
> 
> I'm glad I took pics - need a little more blending before I head out today, LOL. I hope I don't look like I got punched.


 
Oh my gosh, I love this!


----------



## shakti29

Pursegrrl and sara ~ both of you look awesome!


----------



## sara999

ty guys! it's all hte genius of the mac people...i gotta try to recreate it myself tomorrow...eep!

i just wanted some bright colours...all i have are dark smokey/neutral. time for fun!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Pursegrrl said:


> awww, thanks, m'dear!  Not too shabby first time trying this...I'm already thinking on how I can improve on it next time .  Very fun!
> 
> HOw do you like the lash Stiletto mascara?



The lash Stiletto is pretty good.  I still love my Diorshow the best, but it's one of my favorite cheap brands.  It's nice if you like natural lashes that have a bit of length to them.  I recommend it!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
MAC Groundwork paint pot on lids


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM medium beige neutral
MAC moisture cover concealer
NYC brown eyeliner
dior iconic mascara ( havent used this in weeks...)
MAC bare canvas 
-now used some new colors but a few are from my momma -
Nars fez 
MAC deep truth
MAC all that glitters
NYX cream cheese
revlon colorstay liquid liner
MAC gold deposit msf
EDM jingle bells


----------



## Pursegrrl

sara999 said:


> mac electric eel e/s
> mac aquavert e/s
> mac fascinating e/l


 
Sara, that's stunning with your coloring - how fun!!


----------



## sara999

ty PG!  i've never EVER worn such bright 'look at me!' e/s but i'm really liking it! your mu looks fantastic as always


----------



## dee-dee

Ok, guys,  I had given up on the Loreal Hip Duos because I tried Bustling and Flare and they were both garbage on me.  But then I needed a nice metallic pink because I was going out and Mac was closed.  I quickly did a search on youtube and decided to try *Sculpted, *and ladies OH MY GOD.  I am in love!.  It is so pretty.  I also bought *Gilded*, and was just as pleased.  So if you guys had given up on the duos.  Try the metallics!  The price is good too.  They were buy one get one free at CVS.


This is my (very light pink) look for today. I used:

Mac Pink Venus on my Lid
Estee Lauder Pink Frosted in the crease
The dark purple from "Sculpted" as a liner (THIS IS SO PRETTY!) 
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara - don't like this at all but I'll continue using it cuz I can't be wasting money like that...lol
Mac Dazzleglass in date night....Enjoy.

_*And oh, this is my Keyshia Cole / Rihanna inspired hair for today, What y'all think?*_


----------



## michie

So pretty, dee-dee! Love the hair!


----------



## dee-dee

michie said:


> So pretty, dee-dee! Love the hair!


 
Thanx girlie!  I had to go back to the old school! (Rod Set) lol...


----------



## tmc089

Everything about you is gorgeous dee dee!! Love the hair and the makeup


----------



## EmeraldStar

Love the colors on you dee-dee! Nice job on hair and makeup!


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> Ok, guys,  I had given up on the Loreal Hip Duos because I tried Bustling and Flare and they were both garbage on me.  But then I needed a nice metallic pink because I was going out and Mac was closed.  I quickly did a search on youtube and decided to try *Sculpted, *and ladies OH MY GOD.  I am in love!.  It is so pretty.  I also bought *Gilded*, and was just as pleased.  So if you guys had given up on the duos.  Try the metallics!  The price is good too.  They were buy one get one free at CVS.
> 
> 
> This is my (very light pink) look for today. I used:
> 
> Mac Pink Venus on my Lid
> Estee Lauder Pink Frosted in the crease
> The dark purple from "Sculpted" as a liner (THIS IS SO PRETTY!)
> Maybelline Great Lash Mascara - don't like this at all but I'll continue using it cuz I can't be wasting money like that...lol
> Mac Dazzleglass in date night....Enjoy.
> 
> _*And oh, this is my Keyshia Cole / Rihanna inspired hair for today, What y'all think?*_



deedee you have such gorgeous features and you look great here!  love the hair


----------



## dee-dee

Thank you guys so much!  I love my BB beauty queens .  How R ya JC?


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> Thank you guys so much! I love my BB beauty queens . How R ya JC?


 
dee-dee...a little late in chiming in but WOW love your pic!  You are a super stunner!


----------



## leothelnss

pipsqu3ak said:


>


 
You are flippin gorgeous!!!


----------



## dee-dee

Pursegrrl said:


> dee-dee...a little late in chiming in but WOW love your pic! You are a super stunner!


 
Thank you Pgrrrl .  I commented on that last pic you posted too.  That look is perfect on you, and I always looooooovve the way you do your outer V...I can never get it quite right.


----------



## jc2239

dee-dee said:


> Thank you guys so much!  I love my BB beauty queens .  How R ya JC?



i'm decent dee-dee, definitely could be better lol.  i've been feeling a little swamped with everything as of late.  hopefully i can post a FOTD at some point, it's been _forever_!  

how've you been?  you're looking great!


----------



## dee-dee

jc2239 said:


> i'm decent dee-dee, definitely could be better lol. i've been feeling a little swamped with everything as of late. hopefully i can post a FOTD at some point, it's been _forever_!
> 
> how've you been? you're looking great!


 
Thanks hon, I'm doing OK  No complaints really.  Don't you hate when there's too many things going on all at once?  Sometimes you gotta say eff it, and just exhale, lol.  Maybe you should go some place nice and warm for a few days....where is spring BTW?


----------



## dee-dee

...


----------



## spylove22

My first FOTD pic!
MAC juxt e/s
MAC humid e/s
MAC penultimate
cream color base pearl 
Dior Iconic mascara


----------



## tmc089

So pretty spylove!! The green looks great. I can't wait to get my hands on humid, I have too long of a wishlist :shame:


----------



## spylove22

Thank you Tricia!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

So pretty spylove!  The green looks really good on you!

Nothing today.


----------



## lambiepie

Wow, I haven't been in here in what seems like forever! Everyone is looking beautiful!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

wow, spylove...gorgeous!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Early meeting (zzzz)...so time to put on a lil' more war paint (ha):
MUFE primer
MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC mineralize blush duo in Earth to Earth

MAC Bare Study paint pot on lids
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey padded on lids (this one is a Lustre so it can take a few rounds for color payoff but it's so pretty)
MAC e/s in Apres Ski in the crease with the 226 brush
MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MUFE smoky lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

This was a fun "corporate smokey" look and I just love the arctic grey and apres ski shadows...they are pretty much goofproof on me.  This is a Good Thing, especially early in the a.m., LOL.


----------



## Angel1988

dpgyrl026, I loved your smokey eye with the gold. It's what inspired me to try gold too, instead of my usual white/black eye shadows.

Today I used,

Face:

- toner (LP refining lotion) and moisturiser (Valmont nature: unwinding with a night cream, I love the smell of the nature line)

- foundation: Armani designer shaping cream foundation with SPF 20 in 2. I can also use this around my eyes, applied with a foundation brush.

Eyes:

- Chanel mono eye shadow 'platine': a shimmering white all over the lid till the brow bone.

- Chanel gold fever (a golden highlighter powder) in the crease.

- Chanel mono eye shadow 'black star' on the lid.

- Givenchy magic khol eyeliner pencil under the waterline.

- Dioriconic on the lashes.

Lips:

- Dior lip maximizer gloss: a clear gloss

Nails:

- Chanel rouge noir number 18


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking so good!


----------



## spylove22

thanks everyone


----------



## lovemysavior

Haven't taken pics in a while, so this was me yesterday.


----------



## tmc089

^^ Ahh girl! that red lip is hot hot hot!! Beautiful as usual!!


----------



## claireZk

Looking great, ladies!!! 

I actually liked my m/u today, but I didn't have time for pics this morning.  I thought I'd take some when I got home, but my eyes have been watery all day from allergies so it all got rubbed off (despite using primer & Fix+)  lol

I used all MAC pigments--
Polished Ivory
Vanilla 
Electric Coral
Sunpepper
and Chocolate Brown
w/ Ulta Kohl liner in Bronze & Diorshow Mascara


----------



## kabaker

Never really have gone out in anything this bold... but here is my FOTD, I think I like it alright!

Face
Monistat Primer
Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup in 02
Mary Kay Mineral Powder
NARS Deep Throat Blush

Eyes
MAC Goldmine
MAC Aquadisiac
MAC Carbon (liner)
Covergirl Lash Blast Luxe mascara

Lips
Bath and Body Works SPF 45 lip balm

I hope I don't chicken out cause of my super colorful eyes and wash it off...


----------



## claireZk

^ Very pretty & well done 

I love how it looks subtle when your eyes are open, then when they're closed you see that pop of color.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

lovemysavior:  Love the red lips!  And the eyes are gorgeous!  Loving the gold!

kabaker:  Very pretty!  Bright colors look good on you!

Nothing today!


----------



## Pursegrrl

GREAT!  Love it, LMS and kabaker!!

OK, another early meeting today (gawd I am brain dead):

Stila hydrating primer
Tarte ReCreate foundation (LOVE the foundation...pump is a POS, LOL)
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC bare study paint pot
MAC Mineralize duo e/s in Family Silver (first time trying this...LOVE IT!!)
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe, outer V and crease
MAC e/s in White Frost, lightly swirled as highlight with the 224 brush
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
Stila Major Major lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## littlepanda

Simple weekend look:

Laura Mercier Flawless Fix Pencil in Fair
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer in #1
MAC Eyeshadow in Mulch (to fill in brows and line lower lashlines)
MAC Eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche (as base shadow)
MAC Eyeshadow in Idol Eyes (crease color)
MAC Liquidlast Liner in Coco Bar
Majolica Majorca blush in PK333
Lavshuca Shiny Rouge in PK-1


----------



## Pursegrrl

Easter brunch...

Smashbox light primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
NARS bronzer in laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, padded on lids
MAC mineralize e/s duo in Family Silver in the crease
MAC e/s in Blanc Type, inner corners
MAC e/s in Vellum as highlighter
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines
MAC Penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline
Stila Major Major lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC dazzleglass in Sugar rimmed.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Finally wore some make-up! 

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD Brow box
MAC Blushbaby blush
MAC Cute-ster l/s
MAC Mimmy l/g
Diorshow mascara
UD Perversion(sp?) e/s as e/l (only did the bottom lid today)
UD PP
UD Scandal(I think) e/s in inner lid
UD Sidecar e/s on outer V

Sorry about the e/s spelling and names, I went to Ulta (1st time) the other day and got the UD book of shadows and it's hard to keep track of the names and spellings.


----------



## NoSnowHere

EEk, sorry so big!


----------



## tmc089

^^ OMG, your skin is so beautiful!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

NoSnowHere said:


> EEk, sorry so big!


 
NSH, you are glowing and gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

A rushed and hectic Monday morning, so along with simple makeup a squirt of Fracas perfume was well fitting, LOL:

MUFE primer in the light blue shade
MUFE high def foundation and loose powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in the navy color

MAC lipstick in Russe
MAC dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle


----------



## dee-dee

*Kabaker*, so pretty!  I wish goldmine looked like that on me.  

*Spylove*, the green looks fabulous on you

*Lovemysavior*, & *Nosnowhere*, you ladies look really nice!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Nosnowhere - you look gorgeous!

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara
UD Goddess e/s as e/l
UD Mayhem e/s on lids
UD PP


----------



## NoSnowHere

Thanks ladies. It was the first time posting a pic and I was apprehensive. I suppose I couldve done a bit more shadow blending!


----------



## lambiepie

Hey ladies!! It's been a while!


Sorry they are so small.


















If you want to know what I used just let me know!


----------



## tmc089

^^Love love love it as usual Lambie!! I'm still dying to know how you make it wing upwards!!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thanks tricia babe!

 I don't know how to explain it...hahaha. I guess I would have to record it and show you. I will do that I promise! I know I have been saying that but I do promise too!! lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Another hectic work day, LOL:

Stila hydrating primer (I'm really loving this stuff, girls!)
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
Stila contouring kit
MAC mineralize blush in Warm Soul

MAC e/s in Arctic Grey on lids (no time for paint pot, just a little glow)
MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
chanel Exceptionnnel mascara in navy

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing 
MAC Dazzleglass in Pleasure Principle


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I've missed you ladies terribly!  Playing around tonight while doing laundry... I promise I didn't wear matching eyeshadow and nail polish in public.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Hey! There is nothing wrong with matching eyeshadow and nail polish! lol. 

 I did that the other day too without even noticing. My mom is the one who commented. Oh and to top it off... my shirt was the same teal color! Fantastic!!! lol.


----------



## tmc089

Pips so pretty!! I'm really digging the purple. And Lambie I totally know what you mean lol. I've been meaning to do a video for AGES and I just can't get around to it. I don't have a webcam or a camera on my computer so I'd have to like stack my camera on a box or something and I don't have a real "bathroom" setting since I'm at my dorm. Such a rough life we lead lol.


----------



## dee-dee

NoSnowHere said:


> Thanks ladies. It was the first time posting a pic and I was apprehensive. I suppose I couldve done a bit more shadow blending!


 
Oh please, you're gorgeous.  What shadows did you use btw? The bronzy one reminds me of Mac Honey Lust.


----------



## dee-dee

lambiepie said:


> Hey ladies!! It's been a while!
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know what I used just let me know!


 
***applause*** lol!


----------



## dee-dee

pipsqu3ak said:


> I've missed you ladies terribly!  Playing around tonight while doing laundry... I promise I didn't wear matching eyeshadow and nail polish in public.


 
That's a very pretty purple, what is it??


----------



## pipsqu3ak

The nail polish is China Glaze Grape Juice, and the e/s is MAC Violet pigment. Didn't know which one you meant.


----------



## dee-dee

pipsqu3ak said:


> The nail polish is China Glaze Grape Juice, and the e/s is MAC Violet pigment. Didn't know which one you meant.


 
Thanx!  I was talking about the shadow, but the nail polish is pretty too.  You're really rocking that look.  Not bad for laundry night...


----------



## NoSnowHere

dee-dee said:


> Oh please, you're gorgeous.  What shadows did you use btw? The bronzy one reminds me of Mac Honey Lust.



It's woodwinked over painterly paint pot. Lips were blankety with viva glam V l/g.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

lambiepie- gorgeous!

pipsqu3ak - the purple looks so good on you!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

lambiepie said:


> Hey ladies!! It's been a while!
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know what I used just let me know!



I simply MUST know what blush that is!


----------



## Veelyn

Pip- The purple looks good on you.

Lambie- I am in love with each of your make up postings! LOL. Gorgeous! You are so talented.


----------



## lambiepie

dee-dee, LUV, and veelyn!! Thank you guys soooo much!! you are all dolls!! 

Pips, i'm wearing some l'oreal true match blush color to contour and MAC'S dollymix on top!!


----------



## mellecyn

You ladies are so talented with make up ! I wish I could look that sexy on a laundry night lol


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:

UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Viva La Glam V
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara
UD Goddess e/s as e/l
UD PP
UD Baked e/s on lid


----------



## kabaker

Was running late today so makeup is minimal.

mary kay mineral powder
MAC Carbon e/s as liner
MAC expensive pink
MAC Vanilla pigment


----------



## shakti29

I've done the same FOTD for 5 days while on vacation:
Mario Badescu Moisturizer SPF 15 with L'Oreal True Match Foundation C3 mixed together.
Aveda Blush.
UDPP in Sin.
Smashbox Waterproof Shadow Liner in Brown.
Blinc Kiss Me Mascara.
Burts Bees Lip Gloss.


----------



## shakti29

Pretty pip and lambie! (Sorry, I just went back like 2 pages...I'm too tired to look thru more).


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Where'd you go shakti?

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD brow box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Viva La Glam V l/s
Diorshow mascara
UD PP
UD Perversion e/s as e/l
UD Scandal e/s inner lid
UD something that starts with G (can't remember name) e/s outer lid


----------



## pipsqu3ak

L-U-V-Purses said:


> Where'd you go shakti?
> 
> Today's Look:
> UD Illusion mineral concealer
> UD Toasted baked bronzer
> UD brow box
> MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
> MAC Viva La Glam V l/s
> Diorshow mascara
> UD PP
> UD Perversion e/s as e/l
> UD Scandal e/s inner lid
> UD something that starts with G (can't remember name) e/s outer lid



Giiiirl, you love you some UD, don't you?


----------



## tmc089

I actually did a decent FOTD today!! I'll upload pics tomorrow!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gosh, girls, this workweek has been so uber stressful it's been sleep as late as I can, which means not enough time for more than the basics:

MUFE primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation and loose powder
MAC browset in beguile (need to schedule another brow tint, LOL)
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC liquid liner, boot black, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
Chanel glossimer in Giggle


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

pipsqu3ak said:


> Giiiirl, you love you some UD, don't you?



  ........Maybe........ I got the book of shadows about a week ago, so I've been experimenting around with the 16 different colors!   The concealer and bronzer is just an everyday necessity though.


----------



## tmc089

Last night:


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty Tricia! Love the collage!


----------



## mangujowa

Tricia-- you're always so pretty! That's such a cute shade of blue  (I'd look so horrible with it though.... me + bright colors don't work....)


I went to the GA counter yesterday because I had an appt. for getting my MU done--how the eyes turned out:


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG tmc, proud Auntie PG here - love that!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lunch and shopping with Mom today (awwww, we haven't done this in ages).

MUFE primer in the blue tone
Tarte ReCreate foundation (love the foundation, hate the chintzy pump, LOL).
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC Metal Urge e/s in Gilded Ash on outer lids and V with the 217 brush
MAC eye kohl in Fascinating (bright white), lower waterlines
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
MUFE smoky lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Ahoy There!
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI

We had SO much fun...Mom even got me a super cute new sleeveless blouse with the new print + ruffles in the front style that's so fun this season (early b-day present) - now we just need some spring weather!

XXXOO PG


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

tmc and mangujowa - beautiful ladies!  

Sounds like you had fun PG!

Today's look:
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Betsey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
Maybelline Great Lash blackest black
MAC Groundwork paint pot on lids


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Last night:



Foxy foxy!  What blue is that?


----------



## tmc089

Thank you very much *everyone*!! Usually I like to make a collage to save space on my computer and in online albums, but with that one there wasn't enough pics like make everything perfect so there was just like a big square of yellow to fill in the space, not so pretty lol. I had to actually be creative lol.

Pips, it was the blue from one of those L'oreal HiP e/s duos. Lemme see if I can find the name..Hmm I think it's called Flashy. I put on the blue with an angled e/l brush and then put the white over it to soften it up.


----------



## luvbags3

Aww TMC you always look so great, I missed being able to see what all you beautiful girls look everyday. So glam! 

I hadn't been on tpf, going thru some personal stuff but today I felt like putting makeup on even though I'm not going anywhere. That is what happens when you watch youtube tutorials.

Here is my done look, glowy jlo look


----------



## tmc089

^^Beautiful girl!!  Hope everything straightens out!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Ooooh, I love it lb3! Your skin looks flawless (as do you)! I totally know what you mean about those YouTube tutorial kind of nights, 'cause I just had one, lol. Hope everything turns sunshine and rainbows and puppies soon. 

I kind of did the same purple smokey stuff, but you can actually SEE all the different colors this time, lol. Amazing what a little flash can do. I think we've reached a point in our BB relationship... that I'd like constructive criticism.  Anything?


----------



## lambiepie

^^ Luv, beautiful honey!!

Pips.... here are my thoughts on your look...........    

Your makeup looks beautiful! I am loving the purple! Names!! I need names.... what did you use!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

luvbags3 - I love it!  Hope everything works out ok!  

Pip - I agree with lambiepie!  I have nothing to say about it, except I wish I could do eye mu like that!  

Nothing today!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Thanks ladies!  

Blacktrack fluidline
Carbon e/s
Contrast e/s
Violet pigment (it just GLOWS purple, I love it)
Beautiful Iris e/s
some white Jane e/s to highlight
Diorshow
and Smashbox lipgloss in... candid, maybe? I dunno. I have a feeling it's not my lips you all are looking at, haha!

I wish I had a reason to wear this look out in public!


----------



## luvbags3

pipsqu3ak said:


>


 

LOVE it! you look fantastic. Nothing more to say, in no way could you make it better.

Thank you all for your good wishes, it means the world to me.


----------



## shakti29

Beautiful pip! I love the lips too! That's part of what makes a great look...the POPPING eyes with the neutral lip. Love your facial expression as usual!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:

UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD brow box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
Diorshow mascara
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l
MAC Groundwork paint pot as a primer/base
MAC Satin Taupe e/s in inner lid
MAC Mauve e/s outer lid/V


----------



## luvbags3

today


----------



## shakti29

pretty luvbags!


----------



## tmc089

LB3 I love that!! You look dashing as always


----------



## lambiepie

^ lol! Dashing! My bf says that all the time. Makes me laugh. 

Luv, you look beautiful!


----------



## dee-dee

OMG, I've never seen the FOTD thread fall off the 1st page.  lol!

Anyway, *Tricia* that blue looks marvelous on you.  It reminds me of the ocean.

*LuvBags*, what do you line your upper lids with? (what brush)?  It's always perfect.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, everyone's smokin' hot as always!!

OK, it's been a pretty crappy couple of weeks and I'm pretty tired and my head is going to explode, LOL, but I was actually told I looked really good today despite being so dragged down:

MUFE Primer in the light blue shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain
Stila contouring kit
NARS blush in Super Orgasm

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC e/s in Blanc Type, very lightly on the lids.  I was going to do a paintpot and e/s look but I ran out of time, LOL
MAC liquid liner, boot black,upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in Navy

I REALLY love the Tarte foundation and I do think it truly does give my skin a really nice glow...BUT again the pump is lame.  I finally unscrewed it from the bottle and know what?  there's no long tube attached to it inside, so DUH, no wonder it doesn't pick up the product very well!  I now use it by removing the pump and just getting dabs shaking the jar against my finger which works great.

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
Bestey Johnson shiny natural lip balm
MAC Honey Lust e/s


----------



## tmc089

Hey girls!! I got invited to a MAC Class today with the lovely SheLovesLV!! If I get any good tips I'll totally come back and let you all know!! I'm SO SO exciteddd


----------



## shakti29

^^OH, that sounds like fun Tricia!


----------



## lambiepie

^^ I got invited to one for tomorrow!! haha. I don't know if I will make it though.... They are supposed to have some celebrity MUA there giving you tips and tricks. I hope I can make it!

Oh and no makeup for me today =/


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Hey girls!! I got invited to a MAC Class today with the lovely SheLovesLV!! If I get any good tips I'll totally come back and let you all know!! I'm SO SO exciteddd


 
Sweet!!  We need DEETS!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

How'd your class go tmc?  Come on girl!  We need details! 

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD brow box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara
UD PP
UD Perversion e/s as e/l
UD Baked e/s on inner lid
UD Goddess e/s on outer lid


----------



## tmc089

Girls!! It was really really amazing! I learned alot of little things to help. But I have to get ready right now, I'm nasty and I need to shower because I'm going to see DH (aka Dane Cook) at Mohegan Sun. But I PROMISE that you'll get deets and some PICTURESSS!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Girls!! It was really really amazing! I learned alot of little things to help. But I have to get ready right now, I'm nasty and I need to shower because I'm going to see DH (aka Dane Cook) at Mohegan Sun. But I PROMISE that you'll get deets and some PICTURESSS!!



...on Dane Cook, or the class? I'd prefer both, please.  If you get close enough, pinch his ass for me.


----------



## Pursegrrl

GREAT day today with my amazing cousin (who is like the sister I never had) and her new little baby boy (6 months)...visiting from WI:

Stila Hydrating primer
Tarte ReCreate foundation
Stila Contouring kit
MAC mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC browset in beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
Stila original smokey eye kit
MAC penultimate liquid liner, upper lashline
Stila major major lash mascara

nars liptick in Belle du jour
Chanel Glossimer in twinkle


----------



## ambicion6

I just bought this top on Thursday from H&M. its from the Matthew Williamson line. I was one of the first 10 in line to enter the store at 9am and it sold out in like 30 mins!...I wore it today! 
CC is always welcome!

FACE 
Monistat chafing cream as primer
Bobbi Brown SPF 15 Foundation in Warm Natural
MAC MSF Natural in Medium Plus

Eyes: 
UDPP Primer in original near the brow bone and Blue Peep f/l on the eyelid
MAC Sable E/S (right under ricepaper)
MAC Ricepaper E/S as highlighter
MAC pigments in Grape, Blue and Teal (these were on the lid mostly)
MAC Blacktrack f/l
Cover Girl Mascara

Brows: 
Espresso

Cheeks:  
MAC Melba

Lips: 
MAC Modesty l/s


----------



## lambiepie

Very pretty ambicion!!


----------



## lambiepie

Here is me today...












I can't, for the life of me, get these pics bigger!! lol. So sorry girls!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Oh and please pay no attention to the brow madness I have going on! I realize I am in need of a trim... desperately! haha!


----------



## shakti29

ambicion and lambie - very pretty!


----------



## tmc089

Ok girls!! Ahh what a weekend. So the MAC Master Class- so awesome. Fatima from the MAC website (she does a red lip tutorial) was there, what a beautiful and nice woman. She's hilarious as well. There was another woman there too, I completely forgot her name. Tall with blonde hair, she was awesome as well. SheLovesLV and I were actually about 20 mins late from traffic, but we only missed a little video about new collections coming up.

I'll just write everything I wrote down:
-I feel like one of the main messages was to NOT use products for what you think they're "supposed" to be used for. IE: They used Vanilla Pigment A LOT. Not only in the eye area, but to highlight cheekbones and on the bridge of the nose. Another thing they had different uses for was brushes. They said the 224 was a favorite for concealer, which surprised me a lot, I never would have thought of that. 
-Hot Tahiti is the perfect lipstick for a soft and pretty red lip. Fatima said it works on pretty much everyone if you use a liner or gloss that compliments you well. It's a really gorgeous color, it's a little more red in person than on the website IMO, but I didn't end up getting it.
-For a more modern eyeshadow look, use the same color for your outer V and inner corner, and your highlight color in the dead center of your lid to compliment your eyes better.
-If you can't get your mascara at the very base of your lashes, try using a very small fan brush to get your mascara at the base.
-Every MAC MUA is obsessed with Viva Glam VI lipstick, lol. It's true. They love it. 

That's pretty much it! I ended up getting pan refills for Espresso and Carbon, they both broke . Also I got Vanilla Pigment. I didn't get a lot just because I already ordered from Rose Romance.

Oh! And after the class they did anyone's makeup who wanted it. I didn't really want it just cause I don't like people doing my own face, but I just did anyway to shut them up lol. They did it very Rose Romance-ish. I had Mutiny pigment on my lid, which is a gorgeous color. The lighting in the MAC area was pretty harsh, but once I was out in daylight I didn't feel as much like a clown lol. I also had Creme de Violet on my crease and as a liner, gorgeous color, just very light. I love me some dark ass colors lol.  My lips were like, a deep reddish color but sort of stained. I'm not really sure what she used. Possibly Tender Tryst, but I'm not positive. 

That's pretty much it!! Enjoy  Oh and I got this sweet MAC Notepad and matching pencil that I'll take pics of eventually- the notepad has face charts and lines to write on every page, it's so sweet lol. I have so much HW today though, so school comes first!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Sweet, T!  Thanks for posting your notes - glad you had fun and can't wait to see the pics!  Did you get pics of how they did your makeup too?


----------



## keodi

ambicion6 said:


> I just bought this top on Thursday from H&M. its from the Matthew Williamson line. I was one of the first 10 in line to enter the store at 9am and it sold out in like 30 mins!...I wore it today!
> CC is always welcome!
> 
> FACE
> Monistat chafing cream as primer
> Bobbi Brown SPF 15 Foundation in Warm Natural
> MAC MSF Natural in Medium Plus
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP Primer in original near the brow bone and Blue Peep f/l on the eyelid
> MAC Sable E/S (right under ricepaper)
> MAC Ricepaper E/S as highlighter
> MAC pigments in Grape, Blue and Teal (these were on the lid mostly)
> MAC Blacktrack f/l
> Cover Girl Mascara
> 
> Brows:
> Espresso
> 
> Cheeks:
> MAC Melba
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Modesty l/s


 
very pretty!


----------



## tmc089

Pursegrrl said:


> ^^ Sweet, T!  Thanks for posting your notes - glad you had fun and can't wait to see the pics!  Did you get pics of how they did your makeup too?



I didn't :shame: just because I really hated it at first because I felt like I looked like a little girl with bright shimmery e/s everywhere. In the store it looked like BRIGHT pastel blue and purple with like pink pink cheeks and dark lips. It didn't look right until later when the rest of my face looked awful lol.


----------



## mcb100

my FOTD: 

Victorias Secret grey eyeshadow
MAC sparkly silver pigment
Origins mascara in black
Almay liquid eyeliner in black
some kind of nude/pale pink lipstick, can't remember the name
NYX lipliner
Too Faced blush in Who's Your Daddy? (A combination of the pink and the red blush)
foundation

and of course i also put sunscreen on my face


----------



## Pursegrrl

Worked out with my trainer today and never got around to makeup after showering...so just Smashbox Halo loose powder to cut down my ruddy cheeks before heading to the gym.  Later after my shower....just moisturizer!


----------



## tmc089

Wore nothin but my sunburn today!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Sounds like the class was a lot of fun!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD Brow box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
Diorshow mascara
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l
UD PP
MAC Satin Taupe e/s on inner lids
MAC Twinks e/s on outer lids/V


----------



## tmc089

Foundation, powder, blush. And I'm totally in love with Vanilla Pigment!! I used it on my eyes, cheeks, forehead, and lips.


----------



## mm16

Really TMC? I would love to see a look with vanilla pigment on the lips, cheeks, etc..!


----------



## kabaker

I pressed some vanilla pigment and put it in my palette. I literally use it every day. I love it and I am running out fast!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking so good!

Lambie- Love the silver and pink together. So pretty.

Ambi- Very pretty colors. Youre so talented! Cute top too.


----------



## tmc089

mm16 said:


> Really TMC? I would love to see a look with vanilla pigment on the lips, cheeks, etc..!



It's a subtle but noticeable touch, I think it'd be hard to capture in a pic. I plan on actually doing a real FOTD tomorrow, so I'll take a pic then, but my coworker said I was so glowy today!


----------



## irish_clover

I wore this out friday night. MAC lipstick in lustering. MAC blush in well dressed, some random pink eyeshadow and blue eyeliner with nars kilimanjaro used as a highlight. MAC nailpolish in steamy
I was going for a 1980's look. this is more ott that I usually wear but it was a the weekend!


----------



## aquablueness

lambiepie said:


> very pretty ambicion!!



ita!


----------



## lambiepie

Veelyn said:


> Everyones looking so good!
> 
> Lambie- Love the silver and pink together. So pretty.
> 
> Ambi- Very pretty colors. Youre so talented! Cute top too.


 

Thanks girl!

It does look pink and silver doesn't it? lol

I tried to capture the true color but couldn't get it right, damn camera! It's actually bright burgundy and teal! hahaha.


----------



## ambicion6

thanks ladies! unfortunately (because I'm business student and trying to be professional) i dont normally leave the house with such "loud" makeup. only for going out to the club. but if i had it my way, I would be loud like that every day! I'm sure my classmates would probably look at me like I grew a second head lol.

_irish_clover - _love the pink!!!


----------



## jc2239

ambicion6 said:


> I just bought this top on Thursday from H&M. its from the Matthew Williamson line. I was one of the first 10 in line to enter the store at 9am and it sold out in like 30 mins!...I wore it today!
> CC is always welcome!
> 
> FACE
> Monistat chafing cream as primer
> Bobbi Brown SPF 15 Foundation in Warm Natural
> MAC MSF Natural in Medium Plus
> 
> Eyes:
> UDPP Primer in original near the brow bone and Blue Peep f/l on the eyelid
> MAC Sable E/S (right under ricepaper)
> MAC Ricepaper E/S as highlighter
> MAC pigments in Grape, Blue and Teal (these were on the lid mostly)
> MAC Blacktrack f/l
> Cover Girl Mascara
> 
> Brows:
> Espresso
> 
> Cheeks:
> MAC Melba
> 
> Lips:
> MAC Modesty l/s



such a gorgeous shade of blue!  LOVE MAC pigments


----------



## tmc089

Here's me today!! Naturalish look. I used Vanilla Pigment on my cheeks and brow bones again, so I took an upclose pic of that for MM. It's pretty hard to see, but it makes a real difference!!


----------



## jc2239

^^i love the glow your cheeks have!


----------



## ambicion6

^^ agreed. it looks glowy but not greasy! i might have to check out vanilla pigment!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Love the use of the vanilla pigment, tmc!  I might have to go get some of that.

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD brow box
MAC Warm Soul blush
MAC HK Cute-ster l/s
MAC HK Mimmy l/g
Diorshow mascara
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l
UD PP
MAC Pink Venus e/s on lid
MAC HK Too Dolly palette, super light white/pink color in crease


----------



## tmc089

Girls, I highly recommend you get Vanilla. It's so versatile and pretty!!


----------



## luvbags3

Love Vanilla TMC it looks lovely
here is me today simple eyes (shroom and brown liner) simple cheeks (lancome miel glace and Nars Zen) Red lip gloss Loreal Infalliable in rebel red.


----------



## luvbags3

dee-dee said:


> *LuvBags*, what do you line your upper lids with? (what brush)? It's always perfect.


 
you are so sweet, I wish they were always perfect but my only eyeliner brush that I is MAC 209. It does make a difference!


----------



## ambicion6

^ love the red lip!!!!


----------



## lambiepie

LUV, sooooo pretty!!!!

Tmc, you look so pretty and glowing girl!!


----------



## shakti29

luvbags3 said:


> Love Vanilla TMC it looks lovely
> here is me today simple eyes (shroom and brown liner) simple cheeks (lancome miel glace and Nars Zen) Red lip gloss Loreal Infalliable in rebel red.


 
I think this is my favorite look of yours so far! The lip color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## dee-dee

*Luv*, nice red lips there.

*TMC*, thanks for showing us the Vanilla.  I think I'll get some now, so that I can finally give my ricepaper a break.


----------



## dee-dee

I've never been a blush person.  I think I've only worn it about 2 or three times in my whole life.  But I tried this new blush by Estee Lauder and I think I wanna wear it everyday now, lol! It's called Plum Nuance and supposedly it's new for spring (according to the SA).  I actually went in to try on the highly talked about Orgasm blush, but bought this instead.  Let me know what you ladies think

Just moisturizer on the face
Nothing on my eyes _(allergy season)_
Estee Lauder Plum Nuance blush
Mac Mutual Attraction Lip Gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ Love your lip gloss!


----------



## mm16

thanks for the pic tmc! I will have to try it on my cheeks!


----------



## Veelyn

Dee- Youre so pretty! Loving the natural look.


----------



## Veelyn

luvbags3 said:


> Love Vanilla TMC it looks lovely
> here is me today simple eyes (shroom and brown liner) simple cheeks (lancome miel glace and Nars Zen) Red lip gloss Loreal Infalliable in rebel red.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Veelyn

Im coming to steal your lashes Kiera!!


----------



## tmc089

Veelyn said:


> Im coming to steal your lashes Kiera!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Tried something simple today.  I really wanted to do something with a Barbie pink lipstick so this is me today.


----------



## mytwocents

wow luvbags3 that lipstick looks amazing on you! 
I need to have it!!


----------



## tmc089

LMS you are sooo so darn beautiful!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> LMS you are sooo so darn beautiful!


Thanks T....


----------



## coach4me

dee-dee said:


> I've never been a blush person. I think I've only worn it about 2 or three times in my whole life. But I tried this new blush by Estee Lauder and I think I wanna wear it everyday now, lol! It's called Plum Nuance and supposedly it's new for spring (according to the SA). I actually went in to try on the highly talked about Orgasm blush, but bought this instead. Let me know what you ladies think
> 
> Just moisturizer on the face
> Nothing on my eyes _(allergy season)_
> Estee Lauder Plum Nuance blush
> Mac Mutual Attraction Lip Gloss


 
Dee-dee, you look amazing! I don't wear blush ever, either...but if I could find something that looks as good on me as this one does on you, I would convert!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

dee-dee said:


> I've never been a blush person.  I think I've only worn it about 2 or three times in my whole life.  But I tried this new blush by Estee Lauder and I think I wanna wear it everyday now, lol! It's called Plum Nuance and supposedly it's new for spring (according to the SA).  I actually went in to try on the highly talked about Orgasm blush, but bought this instead.  Let me know what you ladies think
> 
> Just moisturizer on the face
> Nothing on my eyes _(allergy season)_
> Estee Lauder Plum Nuance blush
> Mac Mutual Attraction Lip Gloss


Wow, you have great skin.  I have my moments when my skin is happy, but lately it hasn't been.  I want my smooth skin back.  You look great!


----------



## dee-dee

Veelyn said:


> Dee- Youre so pretty! Loving the natural look.


 
Hey!  Thanx girlie...How's my favorite e-baby momma doing? LOL!  Hope all is well with ya


----------



## lovemysavior

luvbags3 said:


> Love Vanilla TMC it looks lovely
> here is me today simple eyes (shroom and brown liner) simple cheeks (lancome miel glace and Nars Zen) Red lip gloss Loreal Infalliable in rebel red.


Ooooh, love this look!  It's very classy and of course, love your brows which I'm sure I've told you before.


----------



## dee-dee

coach4me said:


> Dee-dee, you look amazing! I don't wear blush ever, either...but if I could find something that looks as good on me as this one does on you, I would convert!!!


 
You're too sweet .  I say keep trying, cuz I always swore up and down that blush was only for the women who are stuck in the 80's.  I'm sure you'll find one and probably fall in love with it.  Love the location, btw


----------



## dee-dee

lovemysavior said:


> Wow, you have great skin. I have my moments when my skin is happy, but lately it hasn't been. I want my smooth skin back. You look great!


 
Trust me, I have my moments too.  I've been pleased lately though,(fingers crossed) I think it may have something to do with the way I've been eating.  Lots of fresh fruits and veggies, and lots of water .  You're always looking gorgeous so I wouldn't fret.


----------



## dee-dee

NoSnowHere said:


> ^ Love your lip gloss!


 
Thanx!  I missed this post.  This gloss is actually in a palette that I forgot I had,  goes to show I should put myself on a ban...ahh well, cheaper than bags and shoes, haha.


----------



## frostedcouture

MAC all that glitters
MAC nanogold
MAC woodwinked
ulta waterproof eye liner in black
anastasia brow pencil in medium ash
MAC dollymix
cherry chapstick 
maybelline lash stiletto+max factor volume couture
NYC white pencil


----------



## GnomeNisse

DeeDee, you have such pretty skin!  And that lip color is fabulous on you!  Gorgeous..


----------



## cristalena56

luvbags3 said:


> Love Vanilla TMC it looks lovely
> here is me today simple eyes (shroom and brown liner) simple cheeks (lancome miel glace and Nars Zen) Red lip gloss Loreal Infalliable in rebel red.



 gorgeous!!! i love this look!! so pretty!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Gorgeous ladies!!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD brow box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
UD PP
Maybelline Colossal mascara
UD Perversion e/s as e/l
UD Smog e/s on inner lid
UD Roach e/s on outer lid


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hot Hot Hot!!!  Looking great!

OK, finally a little more time on the weekend to play more - off to get my hair colored and then some May b-day and mother's day shopping!

Clarins instant smooth/perfecting touch primer
MAC studio fix foundation in NW15 (OK, this is prettyclose to a match...not the best foundation in my drawer but OK)
Nars bronzer in laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Say Yeah (peachy veluxe pearle) on lids
MAC e/s in Knight Divine on outer lids and crease with the 226 brush
MAC e/s in Typographic on outer corners
MAC e/s in white Frost, very lightly under the browbone
MAC kohl liner in Smolder, upper and lower lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Dazzleglass in Moth to Flame

this is a really fun peachy/grey smokey look...I found the best way to do this is to slowly layer, layer, layer...after putting on the darkest color (typographic) I then worked backwards and layered on more knight divine and lastly the Say Yeah peachy color to really get it on good and blended!  Yay!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
UD brow box
MAC Warm Soul mineral blush
MAC Just Dessert tri-color l/g
Diorshow mascara
MAC Point Black e/s as e/l on bottom lid
UD PP
MAC Scene e/s on inner lid
MAC Satin Taupe e/s in middle of the lid
MAC Twinks e/s on outer lid
MAC Point Black fluidline on top lid


----------



## ItalianFashion

dee-dee said:


> I've never been a blush person. I think I've only worn it about 2 or three times in my whole life. But I tried this new blush by Estee Lauder and I think I wanna wear it everyday now, lol! It's called Plum Nuance and supposedly it's new for spring (according to the SA). I actually went in to try on the highly talked about Orgasm blush, but bought this instead. Let me know what you ladies think
> 
> Just moisturizer on the face
> Nothing on my eyes _(allergy season)_
> Estee Lauder Plum Nuance blush
> Mac Mutual Attraction Lip Gloss


 


I love the blush and lipcolor so pretty together.  I will have to check out this blush!


----------



## tsjmom

^^^  Dee-dee that lip color is beautiful on you!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
True Shimmer chapstick
MAC Groundwork paint pot


----------



## EmeraldStar

luvbags3, that lip gloss looks AMAZING on you!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Very beautiful!!

I have an FOTD pic to upload tonight!! I've been slackin :/


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh, lb3, I've been meaning to ask for a while- would you say the Rebel Red is more blue-red or red-red? Me and blue reds have beef. :boxing:


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

chuiyl - beautiful!  

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Virgin Kiss l/g


----------



## tmc089

Here's Friday's:







Smokey eye tomorrow


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty Tricia! I swear if I ever saw you in person I would know you from your gorgeous eyes!


----------



## frostedcouture

Tricia that really looks like the sunset  It's so pretty!

EDM medium beige neutral
monistat primer
MAC goldspill msf
EDM jingle bells blush
MAC vanilla pigment
MAC swish 
MAC cranberry 
ulta black eyeliner 
maybelline lash stiletto+max factor volume couture
anastasia brow pencil in medium ash
MAC sugar trance l/g


----------



## tmc089

Thank you both!


----------



## mellecyn

This is beautiful !!!
I also went for the purple smokey look when I went out on saturday...I wish I had taken a pic. It´s perfect for bars and clubbing scene ! Or even a concert ! It´s too pretty to be left worn indoors. Also I think this purple really flatters brunettes with brown/hazel eyes.

The products I use are :
black eye shadow : Hard Candy or Urban decay "Oil slick"
Purple eye shadow : Shiseido cream eye shadow "Hydro-powder" in H6 (violet visions)
then a glittery Lavender on top : Urban Decay "Grifter"
And a purple khol liner, and black mascara YSL "Faux cils"




pipsqu3ak said:


> Ooooh, I love it lb3! Your skin looks flawless (as do you)! I totally know what you mean about those YouTube tutorial kind of nights, 'cause I just had one, lol. Hope everything turns sunshine and rainbows and puppies soon.
> 
> I kind of did the same purple smokey stuff, but you can actually SEE all the different colors this time, lol. Amazing what a little flash can do. I think we've reached a point in our BB relationship... that I'd like constructive criticism.  Anything?


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Here's Friday's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey eye tomorrow



Pretty colors!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


>


----------



## Veelyn

dee-dee said:


> Hey!  Thanx girlie...How's my favorite e-baby momma doing? LOL!  Hope all is well with ya



Haha! Life is.. life. Could be worse, but could be better. How ya been?!


----------



## kabaker

Got some new goodies yesterday. I decided to try them all out today. Everything is new to me except the primer and mascara and this is the first time I have used them.

Monistat face primer
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW20
Mineralized Skin Finish in Medium
Shroom e/s on lid
Stars N Rockets e/s in crease and outer v
Coastal Scents Gel Liner in True Black
Lash Blast Mascara


----------



## Veelyn

^ Very pretty colors.


----------



## kabaker

I am in LOVE with my MSFN. Its really the perfect "foundation" for me. Perfect for summer.

Monistat primer
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium
NARS Deep Throat blush
MAC Stars n Rockets e/s on lid (haha second day in a row... its just so pretty!)
MAC Mulch e/s in crease and outer V
Coastal Scents gel liner in true black
Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara


----------



## devoted7

o0o i love everyone's pictures!

okay...if I show mine, I must tell everyone that I KNOW I NEED MY BROWS WAXED. LOL. Just letting everyone know!


----------



## dpgyrl026

pipsqu3ak said:


> Ooooh, I love it lb3! Your skin looks flawless (as do you)! I totally know what you mean about those YouTube tutorial kind of nights, 'cause I just had one, lol. Hope everything turns sunshine and rainbows and puppies soon.
> 
> I kind of did the same purple smokey stuff, but you can actually SEE all the different colors this time, lol. Amazing what a little flash can do. I think we've reached a point in our BB relationship... that I'd like constructive criticism.  Anything?


 
I love the color combination!  I also love that you paired it with fresh innocent lips!  Call me crazy but when I'm playing with colors other than my comfort zone colors (Black, blues, browns), I take pictures a couple of times just to see how it turns out in pictures.  Haha I have way too much time on my hands.

For smokey looks...I tend to use matte colors up until the crease since that's what creates that intense look.  Then, crease and up...I tend to use the more shimmery versions of the same shade blending upwards in circular motions.


----------



## tmc089

devoted7 said:


> o0o i love everyone's pictures!
> 
> okay...if I show mine, I must tell everyone that I KNOW I NEED MY BROWS WAXED. LOL. Just letting everyone know!



We want pics!!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> Here's Friday's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey eye tomorrow



And just what colors did you use, missy?


----------



## tmc089

^^The purple is from 120, inner lid was Vanilla e/s and highlight was Vanilla pigment


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey girls!  4 hours sleep last night so I'm a little fried but I had an early meeting so I made an effort to do more than just liner and mascara, LOL:

Smashbox photofinish light primer (white tube)
MUFE High Def foundation and primer
Lancome effacernes concealer
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Club, eyelids with the smashbox #4 brush
MAC e/s in smoke & diamonds, upper edge of the Club to blur it out.
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

AND...pics of me with my new bangs!!    I have another thread on this and I am so sorry it took me almost 3 days to post these pics...still trying to get used to them , but very fun!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK I'm back again, LOL.  Bangs adventure continues, but for some reason it's inspired me to focus more on getting my eyes/brows really finished and looking fab:

MUFE primer in the blue shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation
MUFE High Def loose powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile (need to book a brow tinting appointment, lazy buns)
MAC paint pot in Painterly with the 252 brush
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe, padded on the lids
MAC e/s in Twinks, dabbed on outer V
MAC e/s in White Frost, swirled on inner lids and up the browbone with the 224 brush
MAC kohl liner, SMolder, upper and lower lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

this was Super Fun!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Today's Look:
UD Illusion mineral concealer
UD Toasted baked bronzer
MAC Way To Love l/s
MAC Black Tied e/s as e/l
UD PP
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara in very black
MAC Satin Taupe e/s on entire lid


----------



## Cedes

tmc089 said:


> Here's Friday's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey eye tomorrow



I browse this thread every now and then and I just have to say ! Look at your eyebrow arch! I wish I could pull off vibrant eyeshadow like you can. Very pretty!


----------



## lambiepie

This is me from yesterday..... I was feeling... hott pink (lipstick) 






I also have on falsies but with I took the pic with my phone so you cant tell. Booooo! I did a good job tooooo! lol.

Lipsticks (since that's all you can really see) are snob, and hollywood nights form the heatherette collection.


----------



## tmc089

Ooo sexayy!! Love it Lambie!!


----------



## lambiepie

Hehehe.. thanks T!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Yah, verah sexah!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK...here we go!

Stila hydrating primer
MAC studio fix foundation in NW15
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC mineralize blush in grand duo (which I see I need to blend better LMAO)
Fix + spray with the 187 brush dabbed on lightly
A little MSF in Petticoat on the chin and nose

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe padded on lids
MAC mineralize duo in Family Silver, the lighter shade blended on the upper edges of the Satin Taupe
MAC e/s in White Frost, light on inner corners and up the browbone with the 224 brush

MAC lipstick in Russe
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

and...new bangs are evolving too


----------



## frostedcouture

PG love your bangs!

lambie the hot pink is very nice!! 

I'm wearing MAC nanogold e/s, redearth e/s (too lazy to look at the name :/ but heres the pic), prestige navy liner, max factor volume couture, diorshow iconic, NYC white eyeliner, EDM medium beige neutral, EDM stf in sunlight/rice, MAC margin blush, Nars Napoli, MAC pastel emotion


----------



## pipsqu3ak

frostedcouture said:


> PG love your bangs!
> 
> lambie the hot pink is very nice!!
> 
> I'm wearing MAC nanogold e/s, redearth e/s (too lazy to look at the name :/ but heres the pic), prestige navy liner, max factor volume couture, diorshow iconic, NYC white eyeliner, EDM medium beige neutral, EDM stf in sunlight/rice, MAC margin blush, Nars Napoli, MAC pastel emotion


 
Don't you love Margin? I got it the other day and I think I've worn it every day since.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^thanks, Frosty!  The BB girls are SO supportive and I've gotten a ton of great advice on how to style them!  Haven't had bangs since 1991, LMAO.

Ooh, love your pic above...great colors for you!

XXXOO PG


----------



## frostedcouture

no problem and thanks  

pip i LOVE margin. it's one of my fave blushes. i carry it in my makeup bag usually because it's just foolproof. works out with everything.  it's such a frosty finish, my favorite :]


----------



## NoSnowHere

Revlon true match foundation, true match concealer, Nars orgasm blush, Mac MSF perfect topping and BE mineral veil. 

BE purrrfect e/s, BE clear radiance used as e/s, MUFE eyeliner in 0L, lash blast, browser in brunette. 

Mac Angel & BE sweet pink gloss.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Actually pulled out my BE basic kit today, bit of the light, blemish therapy and some mineral veil, because I had a horrible acne weekend and don't want it to be so noticeable   I carry it with me as like an emergency use, but I do prefer my smashbox stuff, as does my face.


----------



## Veelyn

lambiepie said:


> This is me from yesterday..... I was feeling... hott pink (lipstick)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have on falsies but with I took the pic with my phone so you cant tell. Booooo! I did a good job tooooo! lol.
> 
> Lipsticks (since that's all you can really see) are snob, and hollywood nights form the heatherette collection.



HOTTIE!! Love the pink lipstick.


----------



## Veelyn

PG- The bangs look nice!


----------



## shakti29

Very pretty lambie and pg!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Facefront colors are so pretty, y'all.


----------



## claireZk

^ Wow that looks amazingggg 

Btw, do you put anything on your brows?  They always look really good.


----------



## jc2239

pipsqu3ak said:


> Facefront colors are so pretty, y'all.



gorgeous!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey girls, thanks for the bangs kudos...I now see why having them makes for more potential funky hair days, LOL.  Today was one of them and my skin just felt a little "off", KWIM?

MUFE primer (light blue)
MUFE high def foundation and powder
Nars bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Apres Ski on lids
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey on the upper line to blend
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in Navy (this actually brightened my eyes up a little)

NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle

Yikes this really bombed today...skin just felt lifeless, tired and dull.  Oh well, try again tomorrow, LOL!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey girls, thanks for the bangs kudos...I now see why having them makes for more potential funky hair days, LOL.  Today was one of them and my skin just felt a little "off", KWIM?
> 
> MUFE primer (light blue)
> MUFE high def foundation and powder
> Nars bronzer in Laguna for contour
> MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth
> 
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC paint pot in Bare Study
> MAC e/s in Apres Ski on lids
> MAC e/s in Arctic Grey on the upper line to blend
> MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
> Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in Navy (this actually brightened my eyes up a little)
> 
> NARS lipstick in Promiscuous
> Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle
> 
> Yikes this really bombed today...skin just felt lifeless, tired and dull.  Oh well, try again tomorrow, LOL!



Have I told you I love your bangs? Well, I have now. And how is Earth to Earth? I'm considering buying it since the marbled side is so pretty.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

jc2239 said:


> gorgeous!



Hey, are you back from Korea yet? If so, how was it?


----------



## pipsqu3ak

claireZk said:


> ^ Wow that looks amazingggg
> 
> Btw, do you put anything on your brows?  They always look really good.



I do not! Among the many genetic gifts my dad gave me are thick, bush-like eyebrows.


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Have I told you I love your bangs? Well, I have now. And how is Earth to Earth? I'm considering buying it since the marbled side is so pretty.


 
Awww, pip you are too sweet - thanks, m'dear!  

I LOVE Earth to Earth.  The mineralize blushes are so easy to go on sheer and then layer.  I'm cool toned so this one is a little more golden than I really should wear but I do love it and can pull it off if I adjust what I'm wearing and my other makeup too.  

ITA the marbled side is gorgeous!


----------



## abandonedimages

luvbags3 said:


> Love Vanilla TMC it looks lovely
> here is me today simple eyes (shroom and brown liner) simple cheeks (lancome miel glace and Nars Zen) Red lip gloss Loreal Infalliable in rebel red.



I LOVE Loreal's new Infalliable lipcolors! It looks great on you! I bought the rebel red and suede awhile back, they are AMAZING! The red is so movie star glamorous, lol


----------



## jc2239

pipsqu3ak said:


> Hey, are you back from Korea yet? If so, how was it?



thanks so much for asking!   i got back on friday (with lots of new makeup goodies to play with!) and i'm actually taking the day off today because i just haven't been able to shake off the jet lag this time around for some reason.  i picked up some fabulous guerlain & chanel items that are exclusive to asia, as well as a bunch of other things from various korean brands.  so much fun!


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous pips! And glad to have you back Jen!! I still need to send you that package. I'm slacking so bad with finals lol. I haven't forgotten though!


----------



## kabaker

WHEW! Finals are over and I have a week of vaca until summer classes start!

Today is something girly!:

MAC Studio Sculpt concealer NW20
MAC MSFN in medium
MAC Shroom e/s on lid
MAC expensive pink e/s in crease, outer >, and lining the lower lashes
MAC vanilla pigment on brow bone and tear duct
NARS blush in deep throat
Covergirl brown eyeliner
lash blast luxe mascara

Didn't feel like blow drying my hair so I threw it up in braids, and was too lazy to put in contacts..whatev. But I am soooo digging my bangs. I can't wait until I have them trimmed at the end of the week though cause they are in my eyes!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

WOW!!  You ladies are smokin'!   Sounds like you're gonna have tons of fun with your new goodies jc!

Nothing today, but I may throw on some MAC beauty powder later.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bare escentuals foundation
Bare escentuals mineral veil
Bare escentuals summer bisque
Mac MSF
Sephora bronzer
Mac naked lunch, aria, carbon and blanc type e/s
Smashbox cream eyeliner in caviar
Urban decay zero e/l
Tarte lights camera lashes
Shiseido gloss in pretty pink


----------



## mm16

Nothing on today besides hope in a jar with spf.


----------



## mm16

I have one! Lol..wasting time until I drive to meet my SO...
I put on studio sculpt concealor
Mineralize powder in medium
hk blush in tippy
phloof and satin taupe e/s
urban decay liquid eyeliner
mac zoomlash


----------



## frostedcouture

The blush looks so pretty on you! I'm wearing my HK blush today too!!

Today's is kind of blah I had an AP test to rush to in the morning! 
Monistat primer, EDM medium beige neutral foundation, MAC moisture cover concealer, Maybelline lash stiletto, Max factor volume couture w/p, MAC vanilla pigment (only e/s i used), ulta black eyeliner, MAC fun and games blush, MAC pastel emotion l/g


----------



## Pursegrrl

Great pics, mm16!

OK, Friday Friday....

Stila hydrating primer
MAC Studio fix fluid foudation in NW15 (this is mostly hit and not miss, but not my fave)
MUFE high def powder with the kabuki brush on eyelids and under eyes
Stila contouring kit
MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds on lids
MAC e/s in Blanc Type on inner corners with the 239 brush
MAC penultimate liner, rapid black, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
MAC Cremesheenglass in Looks Like Sin


----------



## Pursegrrl

And I'm back, LOL:

Great day having lunch and a walk with my folks as an early b-day celebration!

MUFE primer in the light blue shade
MUFE high def foundation and powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile (I really need to book a brow tinting appointment stat!)
MAC paint pot in Painterly
Lorac e/s in Jade (great shimmery khaki)
MAC e/s in Silver Ring, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in White Frost swirled on inner corners and lightly over the darker shades (this is becoming my new favorite way to blend in and tone down darker shades)
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara (I used to not like this at ALL but now it's 'suddenly' worked out well for me...wonder why?)

MAC Dazzleglass in Moth to Flame


----------



## miumiu_lover

today: 

delita mu base
cosme decorte powder
i nuovi e/s in white
esprite black crayon eyeliner
i nuovi concealer 
shu uemura blusher
MLS lip balm
PN lipstick

tools: 
bobi brown brushes
i nuovi brushes


----------



## Cedes

mm your eyelashes are gorgeous!!


----------



## shakti29

pretty kabaker and mm! 

This thread has been slow lately!


----------



## tmc089

^^ I have some pics to upload from this weekend! Hopefully I can get to them tonight...school takes away from tPF time


----------



## mcb100

my FOTD:

Too Faced sun bunny bronzer
Nars lipgloss in Turkish Delight
Almay black liquid eyeliner
Covergirl Mascara

very fresh faced today = )


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc089 said:


> ^^ I have some pics to upload from this weekend! Hopefully I can get to them tonight...school takes away from tPF time



1. We're anxiously awaiting. 
2. Did you watch Dane Cook on Comedy Central last night? Weren't you the one that said you went to go see him a while ago?


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Finals are over, which means it's time to play.


----------



## cristalena56

^love the blue!!!! what shadow is that?? *teehee*


----------



## pipsqu3ak

cristalena56 said:


> ^love the blue!!!! what shadow is that?? *teehee*



 It's 1.22 Gigawatts by Fyrinnae. I used it wet, basically I'm trying to get rid of the fallout I tapped off of the sides of the jar into a little bowl. They are serious with their full sizes.


----------



## tmc089

Pipssss I love that blue!! Very sexy. I didn't catch Dane last night...the whole "having a life thing" is on hold until Friday when I move home lol.






This was more of a review pic for that new Revlon Double Twist Mascara which I'll have up on the blog hopefully later today...it's eh.


----------



## shakti29

Pretty as usual girls!


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


> Pipssss I love that blue!! Very sexy. I didn't catch Dane last night...the whole "having a life thing" is on hold until Friday when I move home lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was more of a review pic for that new Revlon Double Twist Mascara which I'll have up on the blog hopefully later today...it's eh.


I think that mascara looks amazing on you!  I'm sold 

Pip- I love that blue e/s!  I wish I could wear blues like that *pouts*


----------



## tmc089

^^I wouldn't get it. The bristles are like..ginormous and very hard plastic-y. And it clumps like you wouldn't believe!! There are definitely better mascaras out there!


----------



## claireZk

^ That's what I keep hearing 
I think it's such a great idea to have both kinds of bristles.  I wish they could make it less clumpy!


----------



## tmc089

They just need to make the red bristles shorter. The black ones don't even get product on them because the red ones are so huge!


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok so it's been over 100 degrees these past days so I haven't used too much makeup. This is me on my lighter/natural days.


----------



## lovemysavior

pipsqu3ak said:


> Finals are over, which means it's time to play.


Ooooh, this is beautiful pips.  Looks so good on you.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

lovemysavior said:


> Ok so it's been over 100 degrees these past days so I haven't used too much makeup. This is me on my lighter/natural days.



And still radiant!


----------



## NicolesCloset

pips love the eyes!  Congrats on finals.
Love my, great natural look. Radiant. love your lips, what are you wearing on them?


----------



## lovemysavior

NicolesCloset said:


> pips love the eyes!  Congrats on finals.
> Love my, great natural look. Radiant. love your lips, what are you wearing on them?


Thanks you guys.  I'm wearing NARS Pettina Lip Pencil.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, Pips and Love My...you are radiant!!  W00t!

OK, my (b-day!) FOTD:
Smashbox primer in the green shade (had a few margaritas last night, feeling a little flushed today, LOL)
Tarte foundation in ReCreate
MUFE High Def powder
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC Browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study (I'm gonna hit bottom on this one...I love it!)
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe on lids
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds on outer v/crease
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
NARS lipgloss in Supervixen

This was a totally fun and glowy, "corporate smokey" look.  Yay!  

*Turning 42 today?  Pffft!!*

XXXOO PG


----------



## dee-dee

^^Hey Happy belated b-day!  The look sounds nice.  I still never got my hands on that smoke and diamond.  Is it still around?


----------



## claireZk

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PG!!!! 

LMS- you look beautiful and glowing, like always 

So my FOTD today?  I went out today for the first time in like 10 years with *no makeup* on my face, not even chapstick.  Just moisturizer.


----------



## nwhite

Happy Birthday Pursegrrl!

Haven't been on this thread in awhile but everyone's FOTDs are great!


----------



## nwhite

Pursegrrl said:


> Wow, Pips and Love My...you are radiant!! W00t!
> 
> OK, my (b-day!) FOTD:
> Smashbox primer in the green shade (had a few margaritas last night, feeling a little flushed today, LOL)
> Tarte foundation in ReCreate
> MUFE High Def powder
> MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing
> 
> MAC Browset in Beguile
> MAC paint pot in Bare Study (I'm gonna hit bottom on this one...I love it!)
> MAC e/s in Satin Taupe on lids
> MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds on outer v/crease
> MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
> MUFE smokey lash mascara
> 
> MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please
> NARS lipgloss in Supervixen
> 
> This was a totally fun and glowy, "corporate smokey" look. Yay!
> 
> *Turning 42 today? Pffft!!*
> 
> XXXOO PG


 

Quiet, Please l/s is one of my all time favs!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Happy belated pursegrrl! 42, shmorty-two, you're still rocking it. 

Out in the streets, they call it murrrr-dahhhh... (10 points to the first person who can name that song)












Come on, y'all... don't make me resuscitate this thread on my own... (you should, at the very least, be impressed that I spelled resuscitate right on the first try)

And where is Jessica/LB3???


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Ohh rasta colors! I like:] Very pretty.


----------



## shakti29

pip, I have no idea what that song is.

Love the eyes.

And I haven't seen Jessica in a long time! I was thinking about her too. She gave away her lipsticks and then disappeared??


----------



## Veelyn

PIP- LOVE those colors! So pretty. What did you use?

And are you talking about Damien Marley or Cam'Ron/Juelz? haha.


----------



## Veelyn

Wait, who is Jessica? I dont know many by first name basis.


----------



## Veelyn

*HAPPY BELATED BDAY PG!!*


----------



## dee-dee

pipsqu3ak said:


> Happy belated pursegrrl! 42, shmorty-two, you're still rocking it.
> 
> Out in the streets, they call it murrrr-dahhhh... (10 points to the first person who can name that song)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, y'all... don't make me resuscitate this thread on my own... (you should, at the very least, be impressed that I spelled resuscitate right on the first try)
> 
> And where is Jessica/LB3???


 
You're too funny!  Welcome to Jamrock???


----------



## pipsqu3ak

YES! Welcome to Jamrock by Damian Marley. 

Veelyn, I used a lot of different things. NYX milk pencil (depotting it was so much funnn), beauty from the earth colors, facefront colors, 88 matte palette, you know. Jessica = luvbags3, she used to post in here all the time and then she up and vanished!


----------



## tmc089

Uhh...pips.

GORGEOUS. Oh my gawd.


----------



## Pursegrrl

dee-dee said:


> ^^Hey Happy belated b-day! The look sounds nice. I still never got my hands on that smoke and diamond. Is it still around?


 

Well, as you probably know it was part of the Starflash collection and it sold out pretty quickly.  Pretty hard to find I'd imagine, but ya never know .


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Happy belated pursegrrl! *42, shmorty-two, you're still rocking it. *
> 
> Out in the streets, they call it murrrr-dahhhh... (10 points to the first person who can name that song)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, y'all... don't make me resuscitate this thread on my own... (you should, at the very least, be impressed that I spelled resuscitate right on the first try)
> 
> And where is Jessica/LB3???


 
And that's the right answer, pip!  <sends check in the mail, LOL>

LOVE the Rasta FOTD!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BDAY PG!!*


 
awww, thanks, V!   Hope the 3(!) of you are all well...XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, so freakin close to a LONG weekend - going stir crazy!

Stila Hydrating primer
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
MAC Mineralize blush in grand duo (no contour today)
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC paint pot in Bare Study (LOVE the 252 brush for this)
MAC e/s in Silverthorn padded on lids
MAC e/s in Knight on outer V/crease
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and up the browbone
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower water lines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara, upper lashes only.  (I've said it before and I will again that I so did not lilke this at first but now for some reason it's really great!!  Same tube!)

NARS lipgloss in Harlow.  I'm now discovering that NARS lipglosses are great on their OWN, and not so much over MAC lipsticks.  I wonder why?  The NARS glosses last so much longer when not over lipstick, hmmmm.

Anyway, this was fun today and wow the grey e/s are definitely much more shimmery and silvery than silver ring or knight divine, even though they are all veluxe pearle finish.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Veelyn

pipsqu3ak said:


> YES! Welcome to Jamrock by Damian Marley.
> 
> Veelyn, I used a lot of different things. NYX milk pencil (depotting it was so much funnn), beauty from the earth colors, facefront colors, 88 matte palette, you know. Jessica = luvbags3, she used to post in here all the time and then she up and vanished!



I really am out of the make up loop! I have no idea what those brands are, lol! 

And I did some researching, Jess just posted yesterday in the "Post your recent beauty purchases" thread, so she's still around.


----------



## kabaker

Today I decided for a neutral look since I have been using really bright colors lately.

Monistat Primer
MAC Studio Sculpt concealer NW20
MSFN Medium
NARS blush in Deep Throat
Shroom e/s on lid
Mulch e/s in crease
Vanilla Pigment to highlight
Drugstore brown eyeliner
Lash Blast mascara
Maybelline "Maybe She's Born With It" lipstick
Coach lipgloss in Hibiscus


----------



## tmc089

I've been naked faced lately...Tuesday I'll rock something sweet, first day of the new job!! I think I'm gonna do purples and grays..


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Gorgeous ladies!!

Today's Look:
MAC beauty powder, I can't remember the name
MAC Way To Love l/s
UD brow box
Maybelline lash stiletto mascara
UD PP
MAC Satin Taupe e/s inner lid
MAC Twinks e/s on outer lid


----------



## leothelnss

Wow pipsqu3ak, looove the tri-color look!!


----------



## littlepanda

I'm liking the three color look, pipsqueak 

Today's look:
Canmake Color Stick Concealer
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer (for dark circles)
Majolica Majorca Skin Remaker Powder
Majolica Majorca cream eyeshadow in BL-1 (as a base)
MAC Eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche (as highlight)
MAC Eyeshadow in Beautiful Iris (lashline to crease)
MAC Eyeshadow in Parfait Amour (outer crease)
MAC Eyeshadow in Mulch (to fill brows and line lower lash line)
Canmake Cheek & Highlight (forgot the color number... it's a peachy pink)
Lavshuca lipstick in.. some peachy pink color. 
KATE Liquid Rouge N in some light beige color

I put on more makeup today than usual since I had more time to play with colors.


----------



## kabaker

Today:

MAC Studio sculpt concealer NW20
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS blush in Deep Throat
Shroom e/s on lid
Mulch e/e in crease and outer corner
Swimming e/s on lower lashline
Coastal Scents Gel liner in true black on upper lashline
Covergirl liner in black on lower lashline
Lash Blast Luxe mascara


----------



## tmc089

Here's one from this weekend!


----------



## kabaker

very pretty tmc!


----------



## mytwocents

tmc that is beautiful!
what did you use ?


----------



## tmc089

MAC Ricepaper e/s for inner corner of lid
MAC Print e/s for crease
MAC Carbon e/s outer v
MAC Vanilla e/s for highlight


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> MAC Ricepaper e/s for inner corner of lid
> MAC Print e/s for crease
> MAC Carbon e/s outer v
> MAC Vanilla e/s for highlight


 
HOT, smokey look, tmc!! [auntie is proud,LOL ]


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tmc089 said:


> Here's one from this weekend!




oooooh, what did you use!?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

tmc you are gorgeous girl!! Your make up looks stunning.


----------



## dee-dee

tmc089 said:


> Here's one from this weekend!


 
You literally took my breath away...I know all these colors will look toatlly different on me, but I MUST try this, I have everything except Print...what color is it exactly?  You think I could substitute it with Black Tied?


----------



## tmc089

Dee, it's a gray color... it's not exactly matte because it has a little bit of shimmer, but not a lot. It's a very versatile color. I'll do a swatch...

If I'm at BF's house and don't have Print on me, I just use like a stupid Revlon gray shadow or something. You could even do Carbon in the crease with some Vanilla over it so soften it up, then really pack it on in the outer V.

And thank you thank you for the kind words ladies!!! Much much much appreciated


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Verah nice, TMC!!  The smokey/shimmery grey is HOT.


----------



## Veelyn

Tricia- Thats so pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

Kabaker- I can barely tell you have any make up on, but thats a good thing! The Coach lipgloss is really pretty on you.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, back to the grind at work:

Stila hydrating primer
Tarte recreate foundation
New!  A little Joe Blasco creme foundation in Ultra Fair for contour (says it's ultra fair but on me it's a nice light contour shade)
MAC blush in Flirt & Tease

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Sketch, padded on lids
MAC e/s in Knight, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in Pincurl, swirled on inner lids and blending out the upper edge with the 224 brush
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Stila Major Major lash mascara

Chanel glossimer (nice sparkly lavender, can't remember which!)


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Everyone looks just lovely. 

PG, what's the stila primer like? Does it have that nasty silicone feeling? And I definitely see Beguile Brow Set every time I go to the CCO and think of you.


----------



## lambiepie

Tmc... your eyes look gorgeous hun!!!


----------



## tmc089

Thank you again everyone!! You should all def. give it a go. It's so simple and easy!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Everyone looks just lovely.
> 
> PG, what's the stila primer like? Does it have that nasty silicone feeling? And I definitely see Beguile Brow Set every time I go to the CCO and think of you.


 
Heya Pip, no, the Stila primer really rocks.  It really feels more like a moisturizer than a primer...given that I give it an extra minute to set before doing foundation.  [for me, smashbox primers feel more silicone-y, which for me is not a bad thing, and they dry almost instantly.].

I love the Stila primer on days when my skin is feeling a little tired and dryi in the morning...great pick me up.

Oh and yeah, the Beguile browset is GREAT.  awww, thanks for thinking of me!  I'm sure my aethetician doesn't like it, as it keeps me from going to brow tintings too often, LOL.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lovin' a short work week!

Intuit primer
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
Stila contouring kit
MAC mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow  (I still love this, queenofda702!!)
MAC minerlize e/s duo in Family Silver
MAC e/s in Knight Divine, outer v and crease with the 226 brush
MAC e/s in Vellum, swirled on inner corners with the 224 brush
MUFE liner in 6L, (plum), lower waterline
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## pipsqu3ak

tmc, in case I haven't said it, I always love your little collages of pretty. 

And... no makeup this week, for I am in makeup exile at the 'rent's house and I didn't feel like bringing my entire makeup stash home. But xsparkage's contest ends on Friday, so I def. wanna submit something for that. The only trouble? Picking a kid's TV show with vibrant enough colors to satisfy me.

Check one to interpret into makeup:
Smurfs
Power Rangers
Sailor Moon
Transformers
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Mr. Rogers
Clarissa Explains It All


----------



## Pursegrrl

Went a little bolder today for work - some color!

MUFE primer in the light blue shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Satellite Dreams on the lids (this is a wonderful light bluish purple)
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, outer v and crease with the 226 brush
MAC e/s in Crystal Avalanche on the inner corners with the round 224 brush (this white has some nice purple in it too)
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE aqua eyes in 6L (plummy black), lower water line

MAC zoomlash mascara

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, it's me again, LOL .

TGIF and time for cocktails with the girls after work!

Smashbox primer in the green shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain
MUFE High Def powder
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC e/s in Tophat (this is a WONDERFUL light but smokey indigo/violet from the Starflash collection...great finish!)
MAC e/s in Print on the outer V and crease
MAC e/s in Vellum, inner corners and as highlight
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara in navy

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.


----------



## leothelnss

^ I bet you have an awesome collection! I'd love to see it

Here is what I wore earlier today... I was playing around with my new Smashbox ultimate beauty palette.
Eyes: Gold lids, sheer blue shadow above that, white shadow in inner corner, liner in navy blue. All smashbox, also used their brow tech. Mascara is black L'Oreal original voluminous
Lips: smashbox gloss
Face: Physicians formula concealer & mineral wear powder. A little smashbox powder blush too


----------



## tmc089

^^Beautiful!! Your skin is gorgeous.


----------



## kabaker

MAC studio sculpt concealer in NW20
MAC MSFN medium
MAC Shroom e/s on lid
MAC Shimmermoss in crease and outer V
Coastal Scents gel liner in true black
Covergirl Lash blast mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

leothelnss said:


> ^ *I bet you have an awesome collection! I'd love to see it*
> 
> Here is what I wore earlier today... I was playing around with my new Smashbox ultimate beauty palette.
> Eyes: Gold lids, sheer blue shadow above that, white shadow in inner corner, liner in navy blue. All smashbox, also used their brow tech. Mascara is black L'Oreal original voluminous
> Lips: smashbox gloss
> Face: Physicians formula concealer & mineral wear powder. A little smashbox powder blush too


 
Oh Leo, you are too sweet...yep I have accumulated a very fun collection...thanks to this thread, LOL!

GREAT FOTD...your skin is glowing and your hair is gorgeous too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today...nothing but sunscreen (Neutrogena) for my 7-mile walk today + baseball hat + Versace sunnies (!).

I later had the peach fuzz on my jawline, chin and lips waxed today...2nd time for this and it's GREAT.  Thankfully no white bumps/hives this time...I think I had a reaction to the lotion she used a couple months ago.  I just look a little sunburned now, no hives.  And no makeup until tomorrow earliest!


----------



## leothelnss

Thanks *pursegrrl* & *tmc*!
*kabaker* - pretty! your bangs are really cute, too


----------



## purplewithenvy

Laura Mercier Primer & Tinted Moisturizer 
MAC Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Light/Medium
MAC shadestick in Beige-ing
MAC eyeshadows in Sable & Expensive Pink
MAC dazzleglass
Mascara by Bad Gal Lash


----------



## kabaker

leothelnss said:


> Thanks *pursegrrl* & *tmc*!
> *kabaker* - pretty! your bangs are really cute, too



Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, lazy Sunday and fun to play with...BLUES! Please excuse my hair in advance, LOL...and I didn't put foundation on my whole face cuz of the waxing yesterday...ETA I guess you can't see that anyway, LOL.  Had to crop this pic way down to get it a size that uploads, hee.

MUFE Primer in the blue shade
MAC Studio Fix fluid foundation in NW15. Hmmm, this is still too yellow on me, grr.
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Blue Flame (from the Cool Heat collection)
MAC e/s in Contrast on the outer v and crease with the 222 brush
MAC e/s in Vellum, inner corners
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC Plushlash mascara


----------



## tmc089

Gorg Auntie!!! The bangs are looking bangin' as well


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> Gorg Auntie!!! The bangs are looking bangin' as well


 
Oh thank you m'dear!  Having so much fun with the bangs...well today they went a little funky but I'm so glad I did it - didn't really flatiron much today...Sunday chillin' and all .  I may make the bigger version of this my new FB avatar!!


----------



## leothelnss

Loving the lashes, PG!


----------



## Pursegrrl

leothelnss said:


> Loving the lashes, PG!


 
aww, thanks! <blush>  I'm pretty lucky that my lashes have stayed thick and curly all these years .


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back to work...

MUFE primer in the blue shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation (still not applying along jawline...a little irritated from peach fuzz waxing, yikes...you can see the redness in my avatar too).
MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe, padded on lids
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## lovemysavior

Played with some colors today. I normally wear neautrals but I tried some blues and greens today. Here is me today:


----------



## tmc089

LMS Daaaang girl you are SO hawt!! That look makes your brown eyes look amazingg!


----------



## lambiepie

Very nice LMS! Your hair btw...looks so shiny! Love it!


----------



## lovemysavior

tmc089 said:


> LMS Daaaang girl you are SO hawt!! That look makes your brown eyes look amazingg!


Oh Behave.....  Thanks T.


----------



## lovemysavior

lambiepie said:


> Very nice LMS! Your hair btw...looks so shiny! Love it!


Thanks Lambie.  I just colored it on Sunday so that's probably why it looks so shiny.


----------



## xlana

First post here!! I usually avoid these kinds of threads because I don't think my make-up turns out very well most of the time...

However! I was experimenting a couple days ago with an "Asian Smokey Eye" aka how to create creases LOL! I have a single eyelid, so it's super difficult to do my makeup without making me look crazy. I thought it turned out pretty well...this will probably be how I do my version of smokey eyes from now on!

What I used:
*EYES*
Sephora All over color in a light pink
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Gunmetal on the outer lid and crease
Clinique Platinum in the inner eyelid and crease
Stila Smudge Pot in black
*FACE*
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Nude
Sephora brick bronzer

I know that it doesn't look like I'm wearing much in the photo..but I can't put eyeshadow below my eyebrows, it'll look like someone punched me in the eye  LOL! Any feedback will be appreciated on how to give it a little more edge!


----------



## lambiepie

^ You look very cute xlana!!


----------



## cristalena56

beautiful lms!!!! xlana so cute!! i have been boring lately hahaha  ive been on a beauty ban  so havent bought anything lately. 

Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse(loveeeeeeeeeeee this!!!)
Too Faced Pink Leopard Blush
Urban Decay Grind Shadow
Lancome fatale Mascara(i forgot the name of it hahaha)
Burt Bees Lip Shimmer
BBW Melon Sorbet Lip gloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

LMS and xlana, you are both sssssssmokin', love it!!


----------



## leothelnss

*lovemy* & *xlana* - gorgeous!!


----------



## Veelyn

lovemysavior said:


> Played with some colors today. I normally wear neautrals but I tried some blues and greens today. Here is me today:



Very pretty! Love your hair too.


----------



## xlana

Thanks girls for all the lovely comments! Although I still wish I had made it a little more sultry looking..lol


----------



## shakti29

*lovemy* & *xlana* - you both look GREAT!

Here's my FOTD today:
L'Oreal True Match Foundation and Powder
MAC blush in Buff
MAC LS in High Tea
ES is Too Faced Smokey Eye Kit in neutral but then I lined the top lid with the sparkly black
Kiss Me Mascara on the bottom and Diorshow on the top


----------



## Veelyn

^ I like how your make up always looks natural


----------



## jc2239

xlana said:


> First post here!! I usually avoid these kinds of threads because I don't think my make-up turns out very well most of the time...
> 
> However! I was experimenting a couple days ago with an "Asian Smokey Eye" aka how to create creases LOL! I have a single eyelid, so it's super difficult to do my makeup without making me look crazy. I thought it turned out pretty well...this will probably be how I do my version of smokey eyes from now on!
> 
> What I used:
> *EYES*
> Sephora All over color in a light pink
> Urban Decay eyeshadow in Gunmetal on the outer lid and crease
> Clinique Platinum in the inner eyelid and crease
> Stila Smudge Pot in black
> *FACE*
> Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Nude
> Sephora brick bronzer
> 
> I know that it doesn't look like I'm wearing much in the photo..but I can't put eyeshadow below my eyebrows, it'll look like someone punched me in the eye  LOL! Any feedback will be appreciated on how to give it a little more edge!



i love how natural and pretty your makeup looks!  and the clinique platinum you used to highlight your inner corners looks great


----------



## lovemysavior

shakti29 said:


> *lovemy* & *xlana* - you both look GREAT!
> 
> Here's my FOTD today:
> L'Oreal True Match Foundation and Powder
> MAC blush in Buff
> MAC LS in High Tea
> ES is Too Faced Smokey Eye Kit in neutral but then I lined the top lid with the sparkly black
> Kiss Me Mascara on the bottom and Diorshow on the top


Shakti, your eyes are beautiful.  Love you clear skin too.  You use MB products huh?  I just started using MB because my skin was going crazy.  I am so hooked.


----------



## shakti29

^^Thanks, you are sweet! Yes, I love my MB products! They are awesome!


----------



## alexandra28

My face of the day make up is the following:

Nude Dior foundation
Dior shadows
Dolce and Gabbana mascara
Rock and Republic bronzer
MAC Earth to Earth mineralize blush
La Mer Powder
Dolce and Gabbana Naked lipstick, mixed with a little bit of YSL Rouge Volupte in #2


----------



## Pursegrrl

No pics today....yikes it is in the high 80s here (yes, in Seattle, early June, who knew) and the A/C in our office was all jacked up.  In short, I'm hot, sweaty, flushed and have a lovely mid-cycle breakout to top it off.  yay.

Intuit primer
MUFE High def primer and powder
MAC browset in Beguile

MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing (no contour today)
MAC paint pot in bare study
MAC e/s in Silverthorn
MAC e/s in Vellum, inner corners
Diorshow Iconic mascara

Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## frostedcouture

Clinique moisture surge acted as my primer   I LOVE it
EDM medium beige neutral foundation 
MAC spaced out blush 
Clinique eyeshadow (the GWP from Nordstrom)  I used the coral color in the palette for blush. it actually works very nicely!  I wouldn't use this color on my eyes so why waste? :] 
MAC vanilla pigment 
Revlon colorstay eyeliner in blackest black
Lumene blueberry curl mascara 
MAC hush hush tendertone


----------



## ellacoach

alexandra28 said:


> My face of the day make up is the following:
> 
> Nude Dior foundation
> Dior shadows
> Dolce and Gabbana mascara
> Rock and Republic bronzer
> MAC Earth to Earth mineralize blush
> La Mer Powder
> Dolce and Gabbana Naked lipstick, mixed with a little bit of YSL Rouge Volupte in #2


 
How do you like the D&G lipstick? I want to pick up some of their stuff and really want one of the lipsticks!


----------



## alexandra28

ellacoach said:


> How do you like the D&G lipstick? I want to pick up some of their stuff and really want one of the lipsticks!


ellacoach,
I am new to the forum, so i can't sent you a message. I hope you receive this one  Just for reference, I have light-medium skin (MAC NC20-25, Giorgio Armani 5.5, Bare Essentials Light Medium, La Mer Natural, MUFE 118) and my lips are naturally pigmented. I really like the Dolce and Gabbana Naked lipstick. Just FYI about these lipsticks, they have a funny smell to it. It does not bother me after i apply it, but if you are sensitive to perfumed or smelly lipsticks you might want to stay away from it.
The packaging of D&G makeup is super nice. I love the packaging of this lipstick, it looks classy and different. As far as the color, it is not a light color. It does have color to it, on my lips it looks like a bronze-brown-peachy color with gold undertones, very lovely. The color looks similar to a Lancome lipstick that i have "L'Absolu Rouge in Rendez-Vous". I do like the formulation of the lipstick and it does stay on pretty well. I must mention that when i look at the lipstick and compare it to how it is shown on the dolce and gabbana makeup site it is very, but very different. If you are looking for a lighter shade, i guess i would go for the one that looks ligther. I hope this review is helpful and good luck!
Thanks


----------



## fendifemale

i just got full blown individual lashes. i feel like diana ross.


----------



## ellacoach

alexandra28 said:


> ellacoach,
> I am new to the forum, so i can't sent you a message. I hope you receive this one  Just for reference, I have light-medium skin (MAC NC20-25, Giorgio Armani 5.5, Bare Essentials Light Medium, La Mer Natural, MUFE 118) and my lips are naturally pigmented. I really like the Dolce and Gabbana Naked lipstick. Just FYI about these lipsticks, they have a funny smell to it. It does not bother me after i apply it, but if you are sensitive to perfumed or smelly lipsticks you might want to stay away from it.
> The packaging of D&G makeup is super nice. I love the packaging of this lipstick, it looks classy and different. As far as the color, it is not a light color. It does have color to it, on my lips it looks like a bronze-brown-peachy color with gold undertones, very lovely. The color looks similar to a Lancome lipstick that i have "L'Absolu Rouge in Rendez-Vous". I do like the formulation of the lipstick and it does stay on pretty well. I must mention that when i look at the lipstick and compare it to how it is shown on the dolce and gabbana makeup site it is very, but very different. If you are looking for a lighter shade, i guess i would go for the one that looks ligther. I hope this review is helpful and good luck!
> Thanks


 
Thanks so much! This was super helpful!!! Perhaps I'll order both the Naked and Perfection shades!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Thought I'd do a little war paint for my hockey game tonight, LOL:

Stila hydrating primer
MUFE High Def foundation and powder

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC Solar Bits in Impassioned
MAC e/s in Black Tied, outer v and crease
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corner and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

Bonne Bell lip smacker

I really like the Solar Bits packed on over the paint pot - yeah!!


----------



## cristalena56

my skin looked blah today oh well.... I was playing with make up trying to get the look from the sephora catalog.... i dont have the UD colors yet.. but i did use other UD eye shadows 

**Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse Foundation with Maybelline Bronzer tinted moisturizer* i have  (substituted this since i didnt have the stila bronzer tinted moisturizer, but i want to try it!)
**Urban Decay Asphyxia and Shattered Shadows* from the palette i have(the pink one,substituted for minx and ectasy)
**Lancome Mascara*(substituted for the Buxom mascara)
**Too Faced Pink Leopard*
**Lip gloss and lipstick* that i dont know what they are by... haha :shame: i couldnt find my mary kay  (forget what lipstick they said to use)
**UDPP*(subst. for the smashbox, does the smashbox one work good?)

I curled my hair because i dont have a way to do waves haha i look icky today but anyways.... i washed my face a few times so my face looks red :shame: i did my foundation 3 times haha :shame: and it still turned out bad  oh well  i was just experimenting anyways. i didnt go anywhere today  i need to get the rasta colors pip used! those colors were hot!


----------



## cristalena56

wahhhh lol  im trying to get to sephora to show the look i was inspired by, but its not working.. i guess i could scan it  I wish my color would show up think below my lashes likes in the catalog  lol oh well  i really like the colors though(i want them... hmmm.. if i get bday money i might have to buy me some )

swatches of the colors i want http://www.pursebuzz.com/2009/05/urban-decay-summer-09/


----------



## cristalena56

ok i did it differently today. instead of the bronzing tinted moisturizer i used my bonne belle bronzer powder... I also put mac blue pigment on my lids before i applied the shattered and it looks thicker. yay!!


----------



## jc2239

cristalena56 said:


> my skin looked blah today oh well.... I was playing with make up trying to get the look from the sephora catalog.... i dont have the UD colors yet.. but i did use other UD eye shadows
> 
> **Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse Foundation with Maybelline Bronzer tinted moisturizer* i have  (substituted this since i didnt have the stila bronzer tinted moisturizer, but i want to try it!)
> **Urban Decay Asphyxia and Shattered Shadows* from the palette i have(the pink one,substituted for minx and ectasy)
> **Lancome Mascara*(substituted for the Buxom mascara)
> **Too Faced Pink Leopard*
> **Lip gloss and lipstick* that i dont know what they are by... haha :shame: i couldnt find my mary kay  (forget what lipstick they said to use)
> **UDPP*(subst. for the smashbox, does the smashbox one work good?)
> 
> I curled my hair because i dont have a way to do waves haha i look icky today but anyways.... i washed my face a few times so my face looks red :shame: i did my foundation 3 times haha :shame: and it still turned out bad  oh well  i was just experimenting anyways. i didnt go anywhere today  i need to get the rasta colors pip used! those colors were hot!



i knew when i saw this look that it reminded me of something--just couldn't pinpoint it to the sephora catalog!   you look great!

today i'm wearing:

pure luxe eyeshadow in dusk (a deep matte gray)
urban decay 24/7 liner in zero on my waterline
lancome oscillation mascara
armani luminous silk foundation topped with la mer powder in translucent
cle de peau silky lipstick layered over la mer lip balm
MAC blush in peachy something (can't remember the name =X)


----------



## alexandra28

My face of the day make up is as follows:

Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk foundation
MAC NW20 Concealer for under the eyes
MUFE Palette Concealer to conceal problem areas rest of the face
La Prairie Translucent Powder
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC Et tu, Bouquet? Eye shadow
Dolce and Gabbana mascara
Rock and Republic bronzer
MAC Redhead Mineralize Skin Finish
Chanel Mica Glossimer (131)


----------



## jc2239

^^ i've been playing around with armani's lasting silk foundation and the formula is so nice!


----------



## ellacoach

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
LaMer loose powder in translucent
MAC studio fix concealer
MAC sumptuous olive e/s
MAC Phloof e/s
MAC eyeliner in engraved
Dior Iconic mascara in black
YSL Bronzer in Golden Sun
NARS Blush in Madly
Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitare


----------



## lovemysavior

Bare faced today.  Too lazy to apply my makeup.  Only thing on my face is Mario Badescu's Hyaluronic Eye Cream.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tried out my super fun new Urban Decay book of shadows!

Smashbox photo finish primer in the oil free (white) tube
MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Paint Pot in Cashflow
UD shadow in Smog, padded on lids
UD shadow in Gridlock, outer v and upper crease
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and highlighter
Chanel Ecriture liquid liner, upper lashline
UD 24/7 liner, Zero, lower waterlines
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara, smoky Noir

Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## tmc089

Ugh no good FOTD's due to this stupid "job" thing..but today I have Espresso in my crease and Vanilla e/s all over, from highlight to lid.


----------



## shakti29

FOTD using ONLY Laura Geller Face Folio (thanks again Cedes!) I really like the lipstick color!


----------



## jc2239

^^ so gorgeous!


----------



## tmc089

I love that lip Elaine!


----------



## Pursegrrl

My fun FOTD turned out funny at end of day!

Clarins primer 
MUFE High Def foundation and powder
Joe Blasco foundation (comes in a creamy pan) as contour
MAC mineralize blush in Moon River

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Painterly paint pot
UD e/s in Shakedown on lids (nice light khaki/taupe color)
UD e/s in Midnight cowboy on crease and inner corners
UD 24/7 liner, zero, lower waterlines
MAC eye pencil in Smolder, upper lashline (need a refill on my liquid!)
Stila Major Major lash mascara

MAC Dazzleglass in Moth to flame.

OK, what was so funny about this is that the UD midnight cowboy is a glitter finish e/s (as I'm learning).  It didn't stick too well for me, so by early afternoon I had a TON of glitter fallout on my cheekbones, LOL!  Good thing I didn't have any client meetings, just phone conferences today.  I probably looked ready to go out clubbing or something, ha!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## candace117

Love you pg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

No makeup today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

candace117 said:


> Love you pg!!!!!!!!!!!


 
OMG I love you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I come in this thread all the time (haven't posted yet!) and I have to say, all of you ladies look amazing!   I went back a few pages, so if I missed you, I'm sorry  ...

*  lovemysavior* - I love your eye makeup... it really pops!!  You have amazing skin and hair, too! 

*  xlana* - Wow, you have flawless skin and I love the eye makeup!! 
*
 shakti29* - Love the natural, kicked up look (sparkly black liner, yay!), and your eye color is soo amazing!  The lipstick in your second look looks fabulous on you! 

* cristalena56* - What pretty colors on your eyes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, it's hard to take pictures of yourself when trying to hide your face haha.    My makeup today consisted of the following:

Face - EL moisturizer/Shiseido eye cream/YSL touche eclat/sunscreen powder

Cheeks - MAC blush in Fleur Power lightly applied with my trusty Skunky! 

Eyes - Played around, as usual... did a purpley gold eye... but in person it looked much more purple and vibant!   I used MAC paint pot in Indian Wood all over, Stars and Rockets on the lid (mostly over the iris), Woodwinked into the crease, Femmi Fi as a light highlight and threw on a little Limo from my black Lace Warm Eyes pallette as a liner (dry) and into the V... topped off with my staple Diorshow black mascara.

Lips - Dior Rose Perspective topped with Chanel glossmer 126. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## claireZk

L(ashes)OTD 

Maybelline Lash Stiletto + Rimmel Sexy Curves.. I really like this combo!
e/s is Dior Tender Chic palette


----------



## claireZk

Fieryfashionist-- that lippie looks amazing on you.  I am soooo jealous of your lips!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!!   Haha, omg, they photograph waaay fuller than I think they are in person.   I go nuts over warm pink lippies... I must have a zillion.   Wow, I LOVE your lashes... if only mine did that!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks! 
Mine don't usually do that either-- that's why I love those 2 mascaras so much!  Usually they clump really bad & won't hold any curl.  Individually I think each mascara is ok, but together they're perfect!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You're welcome!   Hmm, I have the weirdest lashes... I curl them and they fall right back down haha ... I have tried layering mascaras, but not those two... maybe I should!!


----------



## tmc089

^^Fiery, you should try taking normal face pics, then going into Picnik or another simple editing program and just cropping! It'll be so much easier and the pic quality will probably be better  You can also adjust the colors to make them more true to life, that's what I always do!


----------



## mm16

Here is my FOTD! I used a lot of what my buddy sent me in my raok package! (dont mind the indents on my nose from my glasses!)


----------



## lambiepie

^ MM!! You look so gorgeous! What e/s are you wearing?


----------



## TenYearsGone

This is my typical makeup. Sometimes I don't even do the eyeliner and just really curl my lashes and make them pop. For some reason I feel like my face can't handle a ton of eyeshadow so I don't put any on. Sorry for the funny faces, I was in a goofy mood.


----------



## mytwocents

^you are gorgeous, a natural beauty


----------



## mm16

lambiepie said:


> ^ MM!! You look so gorgeous! What e/s are you wearing?



Thanks Lambie, I used vanilla all over my lid, carbon on the outside, and sumptous olive on the inner/mid lid.


----------



## lambiepie

^ Well those are gorgeous colors for you mm! You look awesome!


----------



## lambiepie

Elaine... you look beautiful!

TYG... you are so pretty! Love the string of pearls


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sssssssmokin' hot, ladies!!

I went intense and purple today:

MUFE Primer in the blue shade
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain
MUFE High Def powder
Nars bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow
MAC e/s in Poison Pen on lids (matte2 deep plum!)
MAC e/s in Graphology, outer v and crease (another matte2!)
MAC eye liner in Phone Number
MAC plushlash mascara

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.

OK I really liked this look, but next time I will not use the cash flow paint pot.  It has a gold tinge, so it didn't work so well with the deep violet shadows on top.  Oh well.


----------



## shakti29

So pretty mm and tenyears! And claire, your lashes are tdf!


----------



## shakti29

MAC day:
Buff blush
High Tea LS
Sketch and Hush ES
Zoomlash mascara

Thanks RAOK buddy!


----------



## tmc089

TenYears and MM!! Both beauties!


----------



## lambiepie

PG, sounds gorgeous! I love me some purples!


----------



## mm16

Here is me tonight..about to see the boy because he is having a "blah" kind of day..he is AN HOUR AWAY!! he better appreciate this!..lol


----------



## mm16

^I forgot to put mascara on before my FOTD Pic..whoops!


----------



## Pursegrrl

mm16 said:


> ^I forgot to put mascara on before my FOTD Pic..whoops!


 
LOL...your FOTD is gorgeous and I'm sure the man won't notice missing mascara .


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> PG, sounds gorgeous! I love me some purples!


 
Same here!  I'm getting more adventurous with them as I have a ton of mauve/purple/plum/indigo MAC shadows that I really don't use that much but I'm finding I can play around more and even find something that is work appropriate. 

I can't wait to try Poison Pen + Graphology over painterly or bare study paint pot.


----------



## tmc089

MM, so pretty!! I really like your hair like that!! And i couldn't even tell you didn't have mascara lol, you have really long and thick lashes!


----------



## lovemysavior

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, it's hard to take pictures of yourself when trying to hide your face haha.    My makeup today consisted of the following:
> 
> Face - EL moisturizer/Shiseido eye cream/YSL touche eclat/sunscreen powder
> 
> Cheeks - MAC blush in Fleur Power lightly applied with my trusty Skunky!
> 
> Eyes - Played around, as usual... did a purpley gold eye... but in person it looked much more purple and vibant!   I used MAC paint pot in Indian Wood all over, Stars and Rockets on the lid (mostly over the iris), Woodwinked into the crease, Femmi Fi as a light highlight and threw on a little Limo from my black Lace Warm Eyes pallette as a liner (dry) and into the V... topped off with my staple Diorshow black mascara.
> 
> Lips - Dior Rose Perspective topped with Chanel glossmer 126.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Thanks for the compliment.  I am really liking your lips and your brows are TDF!  Very nice look overall.


----------



## socaltrojan

E that face folio is perfect for you!!  The lipstick color looks awesome on you!!! What color is that?  Is it like a muted red orange color?

Btw, LOL I totally knew you were SHKBASS's buddy from your teaser.  I even typed up my comments with capital Es to give a hint to everyone but I don't think anyone else picked up on my clue but you!  HAHA I guess I am way too clever for everyone else LMAO! 




shakti29 said:


> FOTD using ONLY Laura Geller Face Folio (thanks again Cedes!) I really like the lipstick color!


----------



## socaltrojan

Gorgeous eye shadow colors MM!! HAHA I remember when I started you on your MAC addiction and look how far you come LMAO!!

Awesome job!

Did you color your hair, get it cut, and styled too?  Did you curl your hair yourself?  If so how?  I still can't get it to work with my GHD!



mm16 said:


> Here is my FOTD! I used a lot of what my buddy sent me in my raok package! (dont mind the indents on my nose from my glasses!)


----------



## tmc089

Socal I've still been meaning to do a quick vid for you on how I do my curls. My hair is pretty long and decently thick so hopefully it'll help you out. Still no luck at all?


----------



## mm16

Socal! Yes I did my hair myself with the lovely GHD. I take a section of hair and wrap my hair in it and pull it through the ghd downwards.. (make sense??!) lol.

we need to do videos, its hard to explain in words


----------



## shakti29

socal, I think that lip color was just called "peach". I love it!
And yes, you were too funny! I knew you knew it was me...


----------



## Veelyn

mm16 said:


> Here is me tonight..about to see the boy because he is having a "blah" kind of day..he is AN HOUR AWAY!! he better appreciate this!..lol



Very pretty.. love the hair!


----------



## Veelyn

TenYearsGone said:


> This is my typical makeup. Sometimes I don't even do the eyeliner and just really curl my lashes and make them pop. For some reason I feel like my face can't handle a ton of eyeshadow so I don't put any on. Sorry for the funny faces, I was in a goofy mood.



You are so pretty. I know I said it before, but you remind me so much of Katy Perry/Zooey Deschannel


----------



## Veelyn

shakti29 said:


> MAC day:
> Buff blush
> High Tea LS
> Sketch and Hush ES
> Zoomlash mascara
> 
> Thanks RAOK buddy!



Gorgeous eyes. Love the lip color!


----------



## mm16

Thanks Veelyn. I used my GHD the day before and it kept pretty well


----------



## Veelyn

What is the GHD people keep talking about? Is it a straightener? I guess I could just quit being lazy and go look it up.. lol


----------



## mm16

^yep its a straightner..amazingness.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> What is the GHD people keep talking about? Is it a straightener? I guess I could just quit being lazy and go look it up.. lol


 
Yup...Good Hair Day .


----------



## nwhite

OMG Veelyn,  I Just LOOOOOVe your avatar!!  Is that Bill?!?!

Sorry, off subject I know


----------



## shakti29

Thanks vee!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Pink_Swish said:


> i have a tut on how to make your lips bigger! http://couturecookiesandlipgloss.blogspot.com/


 
I have huge lips naturally...I wish I didn't!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Not a real good pic but I haven't posted anything in a whiiile.

This was from a couple of weeks ago...







P.s.... I hope the pic came out small enough.


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mm16

Love it Lambie!  Did you use 4 colors?


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thanks girlies!

MM, yes... four colors. lol. I was going with a rasta type theme...just left out the reddish/orange color. I had a palette put together with those 4 when i was at the vegas mac.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> Not a real good pic but I haven't posted anything in a whiiile.
> 
> This was from a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.... I hope the pic came out small enough.


 
Love it!!


----------



## lambiepie

^ Thank you pg!


----------



## alexandra28

I used the following for my today's face of the day:

Face
1) Face and Body MAC foundation (i wanted a light foundation)
2) Prep and Prime MAC Finishing Powder
3) Luster Drops Pink Rebel as a blush

Eyes
4) Urban Decay Primer Potion
5) MAC Gold Mode Pigment
6) MAC Buckwheat Eye Shadow (love it)
7) RapidBlack Penultimate Eye Liner (upper liner)
8) Dolce and Gabbana Stromboli (water line)
9) Dolce and Gabbana Black Mascara

Lips
10) MAC Brave New Bronze (love it!!!)
11) NARS Greek Holiday lipgloss

Finished the look with MAC's Mystery Powder in Light.


----------



## littlepanda

My FOTD:

KATE gel eyeshadow in WT-1 (as eyeshadow base)
MAC eyeshadow in Idol Eyes (crease color)
MAC eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche (highlight)
MAC eyeshadow in Humid (lower lashline)
MAC eyeshadow in Mulch (eyebrows)
MAC liquidlast eyeliner in Coco Bar
Canmake Cheek and Highlight in 07
Majolica Majorca lip gloss in PK337


----------



## godsavechanel

MAC liquid last in point black
Maybeline great lash waterproof mascara
MAC vanilla, satin taupe, and print eyeshadow
aveda tinted mositurizer and blot powder
MAC pinch o peach blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, my FOTD was sadly a FUOTD (as in eff up of the day)....grr...

My skin looked good, plus I had just worked out this morning so I had a "glow" as an SA told me today which made me smile.

Eyes:
MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Contrast on lids
MAC e/s in Nocturnelle on upper lids/crease
MAC e/s in Blanc Type, inner corners
MAC eye pencil, Smolder, lower lashes
MAC Zoomlash mascara

Yeah these shades are a little deep and intense but what bugs me is how I couldn't get the outer/upper edge of the shadows to blend well.  Just a hard or skippy line, even with the 226 brush and other tries with crease brushes.  Oh well!!  I really think I need to stick with Bare Study or something more shimmery...that upper edge of the paint pot blending is hard for me.  Any hints?


----------



## kabaker

I went to the flea market today so my makeup was light to avoid melting:

MAC Studio Sculpt concealer
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS Deep Throat blush
Covergirl eyeliner in black
Lash Blast mascara
Vanilla pigment for highlight


----------



## jc2239

not wearing much today but finally i have a photo to post!  here's yesterday's FOTD:









i used the left two shades stila charmed eyeshadow palette that sephora had for $10 (photo below) and MAC pink pearl pigment with fresh mascaras in supernova and firebird and urban decay 24/7 liner in zero.





kept it simple for the rest of my face with some bobbi brown skin foundation and la mer loose powder in translucent.


----------



## Veelyn

jc2239 said:


> not wearing much today but finally i have a photo to post!  here's yesterday's FOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the left two shades stila charmed eyeshadow palette that sephora had for $10 (photo below) and MAC pink pearl pigment with fresh mascaras in supernova and firebird and urban decay 24/7 liner in zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kept it simple for the rest of my face with some bobbi brown skin foundation and la mer loose powder in translucent.



Jen! Missed your posts too. This is beautiful! I hope to be as good as you guys one day with the shadows 



lambiepie said:


> Not a real good pic but I haven't posted anything in a whiiile.
> 
> This was from a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s.... I hope the pic came out small enough.



Lambieeee! Ive pissed your posts. Gorgeous as usual! 



mm16 said:


> ^yep its a straightner..amazingness.


 
 Nice to know. I will have to look into these!



nwhite said:


> OMG Veelyn,  I Just LOOOOOVe your avatar!!  Is that Bill?!?!
> 
> Sorry, off subject I know


 
  Thanks!! Yes, its my husband. LMAO!


----------



## claireZk

Jen- that is sooooo pretty!  You've just created a lemming


----------



## jc2239

Veelyn said:


> Jen! Missed your posts too. This is beautiful! I hope to be as good as you guys one day with the shadows





claireZk said:


> Jen- that is sooooo pretty!  You've just created a lemming



thanks so much *vee* and *claire*!  i've missed having FOTD's to post, but i can never seem to find the time anymore.  

claire you should pop by sephora if you can and pick up this palette--how can you resist for only $10?


----------



## claireZk

^ Hmm.. I do have something to return to Sephora  LOL


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous as usual Jen!


----------



## dee-dee

jc2239 said:


> not wearing much today but finally i have a photo to post! here's yesterday's FOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the left two shades stila charmed eyeshadow palette that sephora had for $10 (photo below) and MAC pink pearl pigment with fresh mascaras in supernova and firebird and urban decay 24/7 liner in zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kept it simple for the rest of my face with some bobbi brown skin foundation and la mer loose powder in translucent.


 
Gorgeous Jen!  As you can tell you've been missed around here, lol.  Question, what is that little glimmer of gold right in the middle of your lid?  It's so pretty!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> ^ Hmm.. I do have something to return to Sephora  LOL



claire you have no excuse not to pick it up now 

btw i had no idea you'd started a blog--love it!



tmc089 said:


> Gorgeous as usual Jen!



thanks tmc!  i really haven't been having enough fun with my makeup lately.



dee-dee said:


> Gorgeous Jen! As you can tell you've been missed around here, lol. Question, what is that little glimmer of gold right in the middle of your lid? It's so pretty!



awww thank you dee-dee!   i've missed everybody too!  

so that pretty glimmer of gold is actually a bit of an illusion.  it's the blending of the bronzey shade and the turquoise coupled with the gold flakes in the shadow and the light hitting it just so .  thanks to you i might try to recreate that color though!


----------



## lambiepie

Thanks Veelyn!

Jen, those colors are beautiful!! And i have totally missed seeing your pretty eyes on here! lol.


----------



## kabaker

I haven't posted a pic in a while but I got my new MAC bombshell lipstick and I just had to share.

FOTD:
Studio Sculpt concealer NW20
MAC MSFN Medium
NARS Deep Throat blush
MAC Mulch e/s on lid and lower lash line
MAC Goldmine e/s in crease
Brown liner
Lashblast mascara
MAC Bombshell lipstick


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> claire you have no excuse not to pick it up now
> 
> btw i had no idea you'd started a blog--love it!



I went today and it was sold out! 

Thanks so much for the compliment.  You're like my blog hero!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I had a mini-make-over or so at my Smashbox counter to get accustomed to some of the newer lines, and how to use some stuff I've bought but didn't know how to apply (halo).  
All Smashbox of course:
Green primer base
photo op under eye
F1 HD Foundation
bit of the HD Concealer
ash blonde brow & wax (don't have, but matches my hair FINALLY ,will get this when my reg. one is out )
Halo in Fair
Cashmere shadow liner duo with the lighter color all over lid, then bronzy one in outer edge, and the purple from another one of the new watercolor shadow liner duo's from Goddess? used as liner
Lash DNA mascara
Blush in Bare
Bronzer in Bronze Starburst
Lipliner Nude in Fair
Lipgloss in limitless long wear Forever














It's my first attempt at an FOTD, so be gentle ;p


----------



## ladystara

I love the makeover!


----------



## tmc089

Bunny your skin looks great!! And I love the lips too!


----------



## shakti29

Love it bunny!


----------



## clb1968

Bunny you look fabulouus!


----------



## jc2239

lambiepie said:


> Thanks Veelyn!
> 
> Jen, those colors are beautiful!! And i have totally missed seeing your pretty eyes on here! lol.



thanks lambie!  i have most to post soon since my office has casual fridays.  usually only the paralegals take part but i figured what the heck  so i'm wearing some fun makeup and subtle falsies.



claireZk said:


> I went today and it was sold out!
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliment.  You're like my blog hero!



boo!  oh well--ten more dollars to spend on something even more fun! 

awwww thank you so much for the sweet comment claire.  i've been loving the whole blogging thing


----------



## frostedcouture

bunny!! you look very nice   i am especially liking the lip color and blush. makeovers are fun


----------



## bunnymasseuse

frostedcouture said:


> bunny!! you look very nice   i am especially liking the lip color and blush. makeovers are fun


Fun yes, because god only knows they can do a much better job of applying it than I can~!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey Girls, I haven't been in here in awhile but I'm baaaaaaaack, LOL. Everyone's looking amazing!

I felt a little pink and purply today:

Smashbox photofinish light primer (white shade)
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation (I don't use this too much as it's a teensy too yellow-y on me but today it turned out alright. And I still think it smells like butterscotch!)
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC HK blush in Tippy

Bare Study paint pot
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC e/s in Da Bling on lids
MAC e/s in Graphology on outer v and crease
MAC liner in Phone Number, upper lashline
Bare Escentuals Buxom lash mascara. This wand is huge and reminds of some spiked club weapon they maybe used in medieval warfare, LOL.

MAC dazzleglass in Moth to Flame.


----------



## Pursegrrl

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had a mini-make-over or so at my Smashbox counter to get accustomed to some of the newer lines, and how to use some stuff I've bought but didn't know how to apply (halo).
> All Smashbox of course:
> Green primer base
> photo op under eye
> F1 HD Foundation
> bit of the HD Concealer
> ash blonde brow & wax (don't have, but matches my hair FINALLY ,will get this when my reg. one is out )
> Halo in Fair
> Cashmere shadow liner duo with the lighter color all over lid, then bronzy one in outer edge, and the purple from another one of the new watercolor shadow liner duo's from Goddess? used as liner
> Lash DNA mascara
> Blush in Bare
> Bronzer in Bronze Starburst
> Lipliner Nude in Fair
> Lipgloss in limitless long wear Forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first attempt at an FOTD, so be gentle ;p


 
Verah nice, bunny!


----------



## mcb100

bunny you look so pretty!

this was my FOTD:

Tarte black eyeshadow
Tarte light highlighter under my eyebrow
Almay black liquid liner
Ardell fash lashes on the outer corners of my eyes
Too Faced sunny bunny bronzer
YSL rouge lipstick in kittens lingere


----------



## claireZk

Yay, PG finally posted a pic! 

Looking fabulous, ladies!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> Yay, PG finally posted a pic!


 
LMAO, I know I'm a lazy butt posting pics .


----------



## lambiepie

PG, love your sparkly lip! Very nice!


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> PG, love your sparkly lip! Very nice!


 
Oh gosh, thanks!    Love those dazzleglasses!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey it's me again, LOL:

Stila hydrating primer
MUFE Liquid Lift foundation
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Moon River

MAC browset in Beguile
Bare Study paint pot
MAC e/s in Say Yeah (fun peachy color)
MAC Solar Bits in Impassioned packed on outer v and crease
MAC pencil liner in Smolder, upper lashline
Chanel Exceptionnel mascara (black)

NARS gloss in Supervixen


----------



## claireZk

^ What, no pic?  You tease  lol jk!

I'm liking the new look w/ the bangs though... very foxy!


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> ^ What, no pic?  You tease  lol jk!
> 
> I'm liking the new look w/ the bangs though... very foxy!



awww, thanks, claire! I'm having so much fun with it...every day the bangs behave a little differently, LOL.    And I just got my first trim since getting them cut so the ends are all nice and cleaned up....yay! 

I am all for posting pics but I just got a new camera and I am still figuring out how to use it - the pics are way too large by default and it's a PITA to reduce them down for tPF sizes, LMAO.  I will figure it out one of these days, promise!


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me yesterday....I know my hair is different.  Not sure how long I'm going to keep this color....


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey Girls, I haven't been in here in awhile but I'm baaaaaaaack, LOL. Everyone's looking amazing!
> 
> I felt a little pink and purply today:
> 
> Smashbox photofinish light primer (white shade)
> MAC Studio Sculpt foundation (I don't use this too much as it's a teensy too yellow-y on me but today it turned out alright. And I still think it smells like butterscotch!)
> MAC blush in Emote for contour
> MAC HK blush in Tippy
> 
> Bare Study paint pot
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC e/s in Da Bling on lids
> MAC e/s in Graphology on outer v and crease
> MAC liner in Phone Number, upper lashline
> Bare Escentuals Buxom lash mascara. This wand is huge and reminds of some spiked club weapon they maybe used in medieval warfare, LOL.
> 
> MAC dazzleglass in Moth to Flame.


Aw PG, you look flawless.  I'm so into skin right now and I gotta say your's looks fantastic.


----------



## lovemysavior

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had a mini-make-over or so at my Smashbox counter to get accustomed to some of the newer lines, and how to use some stuff I've bought but didn't know how to apply (halo).
> All Smashbox of course:
> Green primer base
> photo op under eye
> F1 HD Foundation
> bit of the HD Concealer
> ash blonde brow & wax (don't have, but matches my hair FINALLY ,will get this when my reg. one is out )
> Halo in Fair
> Cashmere shadow liner duo with the lighter color all over lid, then bronzy one in outer edge, and the purple from another one of the new watercolor shadow liner duo's from Goddess? used as liner
> Lash DNA mascara
> Blush in Bare
> Bronzer in Bronze Starburst
> Lipliner Nude in Fair
> Lipgloss in limitless long wear Forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first attempt at an FOTD, so be gentle ;p


Oooh, Bunny I'm totally loving that ligloss.  I have yet to find my HG lipgloss that I can wear all the time and that one looks perfect.


----------



## candace117

My FOTD's are gross until I get home: lotion on face, and lip gloss. LOL! I hate it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> Aw PG, you look flawless.  I'm so into skin right now and I gotta say your's looks fantastic.



Oh gosh, LMS, thanks!  Heck as many of y'all know I'm 42 so I will shamelessly accept compliments on my skin!! 

Remember girls...drink water, wear sunscreen!  I'm also doing a training program to prep for a 5k so hopefully the exercise will keep paying off too.

OK, today was a classic MAC e/s day:

Smashbox primer in the green shade
MUFE High def foundation and loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile

Stila Contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe on lids
MAC e/s in Twinks, padded on outer v
MAC e/s in Vanilla, swirled on inner corner and as highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE Smokey lash mascara

NARS lipgloss in Turkish Delight

This was a great neutral but polished work look....SATIN TAUPE rules!!  I swear I could put this on in the dark and it would still look good .


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> This was me yesterday....I know my hair is different.  Not sure how long I'm going to keep this color....



Oh, that's a great hair color...you are radiant!!   Gosh can you clone your lips for me?  My upper lip is constantly MIA, LOL.


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh, that's a great hair color...you are radiant!!   Gosh can you clone your lips for me?  My upper lip is constantly MIA, LOL.


That is too funny.  Girls would make fun of me when I was in high school.  They used to draw pictures of me in the girls bathroom and draw giant lips on me   But now, are you kidding me, I love my lips so much.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bebepunk

Face
Napolean Perdis China Doll Look 3
Australis - Rosy Cheeks

Eyes
Covergirl Candlelight Luer
Dior Ultimeyes in Ultimate Black
Dior eyeliner in Black


Lips
Napolean Perdis DéVine Goddess Lipstick Olympus
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss 573


----------



## Veelyn

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey Girls, I haven't been in here in awhile but I'm baaaaaaaack, LOL. Everyone's looking amazing!
> 
> I felt a little pink and purply today:
> 
> Smashbox photofinish light primer (white shade)
> MAC Studio Sculpt foundation (I don't use this too much as it's a teensy too yellow-y on me but today it turned out alright. And I still think it smells like butterscotch!)
> MAC blush in Emote for contour
> MAC HK blush in Tippy
> 
> Bare Study paint pot
> MAC browset in Beguile
> MAC e/s in Da Bling on lids
> MAC e/s in Graphology on outer v and crease
> MAC liner in Phone Number, upper lashline
> Bare Escentuals Buxom lash mascara. This wand is huge and reminds of some spiked club weapon they maybe used in medieval warfare, LOL.
> 
> MAC dazzleglass in Moth to Flame.




Look at you!! HOTTIE!


----------



## Veelyn

lovemysavior said:


> This was me yesterday....I know my hair is different.  Not sure how long I'm going to keep this color....




Gorgeous. Love the hair too!


----------



## Veelyn

bebepunk said:


> Face
> Napolean Perdis China Doll Look 3
> Australis - Rosy Cheeks
> 
> Eyes
> Covergirl Candlelight Luer
> Dior Ultimeyes in Ultimate Black
> Dior eyeliner in Black
> 
> 
> Lips
> Napolean Perdis DéVine Goddess Lipstick Olympus
> Dior Addict Ultra Gloss 573



So pretty. Love that lip color!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bebepunk said:


> Face
> Napolean Perdis China Doll Look 3
> Australis - Rosy Cheeks
> 
> Eyes
> Covergirl Candlelight Luer
> Dior Ultimeyes in Ultimate Black
> Dior eyeliner in Black
> 
> 
> Lips
> Napolean Perdis DéVine Goddess Lipstick Olympus
> Dior Addict Ultra Gloss 573



Love the look on you, very natural, and love the cut of your hair on your face shape!


----------



## Pursegrrl

bebepunk said:


> Face
> Napolean Perdis China Doll Look 3
> Australis - Rosy Cheeks
> 
> Eyes
> Covergirl Candlelight Luer
> Dior Ultimeyes in Ultimate Black
> Dior eyeliner in Black
> 
> 
> Lips
> Napolean Perdis DéVine Goddess Lipstick Olympus
> Dior Addict Ultra Gloss 573


 
Wow...this is a stunning look on you!


----------



## jroos

I've never posted here before, but there's a first for everything right? haha Sorry for the quality of the photos













Mac studio fix NW20
Mac Amber lights eyeshadow on the lid
Mac shroom eyeshadow as a highlighter
Nars Orgasm blush
Mac heatherette collection lipgloss in starlet kiss btw this is my alltime favorite lipglosses anybody know where I can get more? XOXO


----------



## bebepunk

thanks for the comments guys.. it was my first time posting.. i usually just lurk around having a look...

i'm usually a bare faced girl =)


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous and welcome to bebe and jroos! Both beauties!


----------



## lambiepie

Bebe and jroos, very nice pics! Welcome! Hope to see more of your pretty faces around here!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Veelyn said:


> Look at you!! HOTTIE!


 
Oh gosh, vee... <blush> . You are too kind.


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> *Bebe and jroos*, very nice pics! Welcome! Hope to see more of your pretty faces around here!


 
yes yes yes!!  Hope to see more of your FOTDs


----------



## Pursegrrl

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting touch primer (kind of a firm cream in a jar. LOVES)
Tarte ReCreate foundation in 00 porcelain
Stila contouring kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Gleeful

MAC Browset in Beguile (I SO need to go get my brows tinted again)
MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Knight (shimmery medium grey from BBR collection)
MAC e/s in Twinks, dabbed on outer corners
MAC e/s in White Frost, inner corners and highlighter
MAC liquid liner, Bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Zoomlash mascara

NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.


----------



## lambiepie

^ PG, how do you like tarte's cosmetics?


----------



## Pursegrrl

lambiepie said:


> ^ PG, how do you like tarte's cosmetics?


 
LP, I LOVE the ReCreate foundation.  It it a perfect medium to full coverage for me, matches with my super pinky pale coloring, and the finish is great for a long haul day.

What I don't like is the pumper dispenser!  Maybe mine was a fluke, but it crapped out so I pulled it out and just shake/dab the foundation out with my finger.  Probably not the best for shelf life, so I keep an eye on it.  This is my only Tarte product so far!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jroos said:


> I've never posted here before, but there's a first for everything right? haha Sorry for the quality of the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac studio fix NW20
> Mac Amber lights eyeshadow on the lid
> Mac shroom eyeshadow as a highlighter
> Nars Orgasm blush
> Mac heatherette collection lipgloss in starlet kiss btw this is my alltime favorite lipglosses anybody know where I can get more? XOXO


You have very pretty eyes!


----------



## jroos

Thnak you very much ladies! You are all so sweet!


----------



## Veelyn

Jroos- Good to see you in here. You dyed your hair blonde?! [I remember it being brown in the pics before, no?] I like it! Very pretty.


----------



## mytwocents

Hey ladies I bought 3 new MAC lipsticks 

Which one is best? 

first is up the amp 
second is girl about town 
third is russian red


----------



## claireZk

^ Wow!  I love all three!! 

I think my fave is Up the Amp, just because it's sort of different & hard to pull off... yet you ROCK it!


----------



## tmc089

OMG so pretty!! I love all 3, but I really really have a fancy for the 2nd one.


----------



## Pursegrrl

claireZk said:


> ^ Wow! I love all three!!
> 
> I think my fave is Up the Amp, just because it's sort of different & hard to pull off... yet you ROCK it!


 
ITA 1000% with this post!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I am oozing adrenaline out of my pores...going live with a big work project launch Monday and hoping hoping HOPING I don't have to work over the 4th of July weekend!

MUFE primer in the light blue shade
MUFE High Def foundation and loose powder 
NARS bronzer in Laguna for contour
MAC Minerlize blush in Love Thing

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Cash Flow (can't thank you enough for this, queenofda702!)
MAC e/s in Arctic Grey padded on lids
MAC e/s in Apres Ski in the crease with the fabulous 226 brush
MAC e/s in Vellum, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

NARS lipgloss in Harlow.


----------



## Veelyn

mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies I bought 3 new MAC lipsticks
> 
> Which one is best?
> 
> first is up the amp
> second is girl about town
> third is russian red



Do we have to pick just one?! They all look so great on you


----------



## dee-dee

mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies I bought 3 new MAC lipsticks
> 
> Which one is best?
> 
> first is up the amp
> second is girl about town
> third is russian red


 
I love the first one, but they all look great on you.  Are you wearing any type of gloss over them?  They look so shiny!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Of the 3 glosses you had, I think you do very well with the red, but the middle picture would be my favorite (the stark color contrast against your skin tone is well defined!) then the red, then the first one.


----------



## mytwocents

thanks claireZk, tmc089, pursegrrl, veelyn, and bunnymasseuse!!

dee-dee yes I have lancome juicy tube in "touched by light" on top of all of them.  I meant to mention that because Russian red is very matte without it.


----------



## tmc089

I'm hoping to finally have a decent FOTD tomorrow!! I'm working all day then going to a wedding with the BF, and hopefully taking a bajillion pics! I also might be breaking out false lashes...you gals best be ready!


----------



## Pursegrrl

tmc089 said:


> I'm hoping to finally have a decent FOTD tomorrow!! I'm working all day then going to a wedding with the BF, and hopefully taking a bajillion pics! I also might be breaking out false lashes...you gals best be ready!


 
ooh, can't wait to see!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK, frick and frack, this has been THE longest short workweek EVER!!  SO glad it's a 3-day weekend!

MUFE Primer in the light blue shade
MUFE liquid lift foundation and High Def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile
Stila contouring Kit
MAC Mineralize blush in Warm Soul

MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC cremesheenglass in Looks Like Sin


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just real simple today...lazy Friday holiday and time to do a little yard work.

Smashbox photofinish primer in the white shade
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15
MAC Mineralize blush in Moon River
MAC browset in Beguile
MAC Plushlash mascara, upper lashes
MAC Dazzleglass in Miss Dynamite

I may have ranted about the Studio Sculpt foundation before, but I am now starting to get a little more used to it.  It really behaves differently from others I use (MUFE mostly).  The studio sculpt looks like it is going on unevenly but then in a few seconds it kind of "settles down" and looks good.

It IS a heavier coverage foundation, and it is still a touch too yellow for me, even in this light shade, but now that I have a little glow from the sun I guess I can carry it off alright.  AND...it has a rubbery texture and smells like butterscotch, LOL!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The colors all look great on you.. I like the red for evening and the

         first one for day.. look super with that gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bunnymasseuse.. your smashbox lips look smashing..

                You go girl.. have fun playing.. we love to see the results


----------



## jc2239

mytwocents said:


> Hey ladies I bought 3 new MAC lipsticks
> 
> Which one is best?
> 
> first is up the amp
> second is girl about town
> third is russian red



LOVE the first two!  and you hair is so shiny!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Playing around on a long weekend:

Intuit Photoshoot primer
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15 (I'm getting better at handling this actually!)
MUFE High Def loose powder
MAC Browset in Beguile
MAC Mineralize blush in Gentle

MAC Paint Pot in...Moss Scape!  This is a really fun, bronze-y green.
MAC e/s in Bitter on the lids.  I got this e/s when Cult of Cherry came out so I wouldn't have to get the whole quad with a shade close to this and honestly I hardly ever use it anyway, LOL!
MAC e/s in Gesso, inner corners and highlight
MAC e/s in Smoke & Diamonds, outer v and crease with the awesome 226 brush
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE Smokey lash mascara

MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## jroos

Veelyn-Thanks! I was platinum for like 4 years and I dyed my hair brown in september after a couple of months I realized it really wasn't me. So now slowly I am back to blonde!!


----------



## luvbags3

Mytwocents I love them all!


I've been gone for a while but I'm backkkk!

Here is my look 






Diorskin nude foundation
Chanel iridescent face powder
Chanel 4 facettes bronzing powder
Chanel Fresque blush

eyes
Chanel quad in murano 
Chanel horizon shadowlight
Chanel eyeliner in Evergreen
Diorshow Iconic Mascara
Chanel Blond brow difiner

lips
Chanel Rouge Allure in Tender
and glossimer in beige something or other can't remember =(


----------



## shakti29

So pretty luvbags! I'm so glad you are back! I've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Very nice luvbags! You have been gone so long! So glad to have you back!


----------



## kabaker

luvbags I am so glad to see your beautiful face again! Welcome back!

I was trying to figure out how to work with my Urban Decay Get Baked palette that I bought this weekend. My skin was freaking out today though and it looks AWFUL.

MAC studio sculpt concealer
MAC MSFN medium
NARS deep throat blush

From the palette:
Twice baked e/s on lid
baked e/s in outer v and crease
flipside e/s to line upper and half of lower lashes

Mary Kate and Ashley lipgloss in peachy keen


----------



## luvbags3

awww thank you girls, I've missed you too!

Kabaker I like the lipgloss, it looks great. Is it still available?

Here is today 
Hello Kitty palette Too Dolly
and lipglass in Icescape
also MAC black liquid liner marker
everything else the same from yesterday


----------



## Pursegrrl

I did a ssssumer sssssmokey look today, LOL:

Stila hydrating primer 
Tarte ReCreate foundation
MUFE High Def loose powder
MAC blush in Emote for contour
MAC mineralize blush in Grand Duo

MAC browset in Beguile
MAC paint pot in Painterly
MAC e/s in Print, padded on lids
MAC e/s in Club, outer v and upper crease to feather out the abrupt upper edge line
MAC e/s in Blanc Type, inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic mascara

NARS lipstick in Sexual Healing
MAC lipglass in MajorMinor

I could have intensified this with the urban decay 24/7 liner in Zero on the waterlines, but I liked how this turned out!


----------



## kabaker

luvbags3 said:


> awww thank you girls, I've missed you too!
> 
> Kabaker I like the lipgloss, it looks great. Is it still available?
> 
> Here is today
> Hello Kitty palette Too Dolly
> and lipglass in Icescape
> also MAC black liquid liner marker
> everything else the same from yesterday



The gloss is actually just clear with some sparkles. The color is pretty much my natural lip color, it annoys me how my lips are so red all the time. But the gloss is cheap and tastes great! lol.


----------



## tmc089

Here's one from this weekend!! BF and I went to that wedding, I did a purple-ish smokey eye. I WAS gonna do false lashes but I had an energy drink that day...and I hadn't had one in a really long time so it made me all shakey and stuff. I was not happy lol.


----------



## luvbags3

today


----------



## tmc089

Ooo I love that yellow! It makes your eyes look really deep and dark! Sexayy!


----------



## lambiepie

Tmc, love your hot purple smoky-ness! You guys look tooo cute!

Luvbags, i really like the yellow! Pretty!


----------



## angellisa

omg I haven't been in this thread in ages and you all looks sooooooooooo beautiful w/ flawless makeup! beautiful!


----------



## jc2239

luvbags3 said:


> awww thank you girls, I've missed you too!
> 
> Kabaker I like the lipgloss, it looks great. Is it still available?
> 
> Here is today
> Hello Kitty palette Too Dolly
> and lipglass in Icescape
> also MAC black liquid liner marker
> everything else the same from yesterday



i love this so so much!


----------



## tmc089

angellisa said:


> omg I haven't been in this thread in ages and you all looks sooooooooooo beautiful w/ flawless makeup! beautiful!



Girllll we miss you!


----------



## Veelyn

tmc089 said:


> Here's one from this weekend!! BF and I went to that wedding, I did a purple-ish smokey eye. I WAS gonna do false lashes but I had an energy drink that day...and I hadn't had one in a really long time so it made me all shakey and stuff. I was not happy lol.



You look gorgeous as usual my dear! Great smile



luvbags3 said:


> awww thank you girls, I've missed you too!
> 
> Kabaker I like the lipgloss, it looks great. Is it still available?
> 
> Here is today
> Hello Kitty palette Too Dolly
> and lipglass in Icescape
> also MAC black liquid liner marker
> everything else the same from yesterday



This is so pretty! Love these colors together.



kabaker said:


> luvbags I am so glad to see your beautiful face again! Welcome back!
> 
> I was trying to figure out how to work with my Urban Decay Get Baked palette that I bought this weekend. My skin was freaking out today though and it looks AWFUL.
> 
> MAC studio sculpt concealer
> MAC MSFN medium
> NARS deep throat blush
> 
> From the palette:
> Twice baked e/s on lid
> baked e/s in outer v and crease
> flipside e/s to line upper and half of lower lashes
> 
> Mary Kate and Ashley lipgloss in peachy keen



Loving that color on your lips!



luvbags3 said:


> Mytwocents I love them all!
> 
> 
> I've been gone for a while but I'm backkkk!
> 
> Here is my look
> 
> 
> Diorskin nude foundation
> Chanel iridescent face powder
> Chanel 4 facettes bronzing powder
> Chanel Fresque blush
> 
> eyes
> Chanel quad in murano
> Chanel horizon shadowlight
> Chanel eyeliner in Evergreen
> Diorshow Iconic Mascara
> Chanel Blond brow difiner
> 
> lips
> Chanel Rouge Allure in Tender
> and glossimer in beige something or other can't remember =(



Pretty. Love your brows!


----------



## Veelyn

jroos said:


> Veelyn-Thanks! I was platinum for like 4 years and I dyed my hair brown in september after a couple of months I realized it really wasn't me. So now slowly I am back to blonde!!



Well, it looked great. But whatever makes you feel good


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Clinque mini-application while I learned to use my redness solutions stuff...
Don't ask me what she used, I couldn't keep up.  I know I'm 01 Shell color for sure....

(This was on July 4th btw..)


----------



## tmc089

Bunny your eyes are GORRRGEOUS!! I've always envied green eyed girls!


----------



## kabaker

I did basically the same as my last FOTD, still having fun with my Get Baked palette from Urban Decay, I LOVE IT! There are a few changes with the e/s though.

Face:
MAC Studio Sculpt concealer (HG status now)
MAC MSFN medium
NARS Deep Throat blush

Eyes:
UDPP in sin
Urban Decay half baked on lids
Urban Decay twice baked in outer v and crease
Urban Decay flipside lining upper lashes
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in bourbon on lower lashes
CoverGirl Lash Blast mascara (love it)

Lips:
Coach lipgloss in hibiscus (Again, my lips are really pigmented and most of the color is my natural lip color. This gloss adds shine and pinks them up just a touch)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

tmc089 said:


> Bunny your eyes are GORRRGEOUS!! I've always envied green eyed girls!


Thanks!  They change in intensity when I'm inside vs outside, so sometimes they look more hazel than true green.


----------



## lambiepie

Buuny i to love your green eyes! I always wanted to have green eyes. My great grandfather (on my moms side) who was half french had blue eyes and my grandma on my dads side has green eyes. Yet i got brown. wtf?! lol. I've learned to love them.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Smashbox primer in the green shade
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NW 15.  Yes, I'm feeling much better on how to handle this stuff for a workday!
MUFE High def loose powder
MAC browset in Beguile

NARS Bronzer in Irresistiblement for contour (a little orangey but still looks good and the quality of NARS bronzers are a big thumbs up!!)
MAC Mineralize blush in Earth to Earth

MAC paint pot in Bare Study
MAC e/s in Satin Taupe on lids
MAC e/s in Club, outer v and crease
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

MAC Cremesheenglass in Looks Like Sin


----------



## clb1968

Ok, using some of the eye stuff that I got from my RAOK buddy yesterday.

MAC Studio Sculpt foundation in NW 15
MAC medium blot powder
MSF redhead

CCB in pearl 
Mac Love Connection eyeshadow(raok gift)
Mac Raven kohl eyeliner (raok gift)
NYX rootbeer in crease
MAC tan pigment
CG lashblast in black

Lipgloss, Burts Bess SweetPink, this I got as a thank you from bunnymasseuse , who I sent RAOK to. It smells so good!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking good!


----------



## Sunshine

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/your-fotds-part-2-a-482545.html#post11639586

Continued at the above link! Thanks!


----------

